# Archive Seed Bank



## ThaDocta1 (Mar 2, 2015)

Post your pictures and reviews of our strains here!


----------



## ThaDocta1 (Mar 2, 2015)

Why not make it interesting. Photo Contest on ONLY OUR STRAINS for a couple weeks. I'll pick my favourite photo and contact you... Paris OG x Face Off OG BX1


----------



## BustinScales510 (Mar 2, 2015)

Welcome. I just finished growing some race fuel, it's killer. I have packs of the valley girl and faceoff bx too that I hope to get to soon.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 2, 2015)

ThaDocta1 said:


> Why not make it interesting. Photo Contest on ONLY OUR STRAINS for a couple weeks. I'll pick my favorite photo and the winner get's a free pack of "French Toast" Regular Seeds... Which is Paris OG x Face Off OG BX1


Give me three months....beans just arrived a couple days ago.........


----------



## v.s one (Mar 2, 2015)

Yeah same here.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Mar 2, 2015)

Kirkwood


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 2, 2015)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Kirkwood


Looks awesome bro. Makes me smile ear to ear knowing that I have these and FaceOff BX2. Have seen nothing but pure fire dank from @ThaDocta1 and can't wait to run your gear. Had troubles of finding what I wanted but now your beans are more available and I def can't wait to run them.

Wait for the photo contest too  gotta give us sometime to get your gear going


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 2, 2015)

Just rooted clips of Over Flo waiting to flip...


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 2, 2015)

nice work and nice thread docta


----------



## calicat (Mar 2, 2015)

About time you had a thread over here Docta. I do not post on Icmag except once lol.

Valley Girl Og : Valley Girl Pheno


----------



## calicat (Mar 2, 2015)

Bazooka Joe : Indiana Bubblegum Dom.


----------



## madininagyal (Mar 2, 2015)

i need help i'm hesitating between pie face, grimace og and forum cookieXmemory loss wich one will be the tastiest?? i'm thniking pie face but the 2 other seems great and i love sweet taste


----------



## v.s one (Mar 2, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> i need help i'm hesitating between pie face, grimace og and forum cookieXmemory loss wich one will be the tastiest?? i'm thniking pie face but the 2 other seems great and i love sweet taste


 They all look look good. I wanted pieface but they were gone. Wow that's a hard one.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 2, 2015)

v.s one said:


> They all look look good. I wanted pieface but they were gone. Wow that's a hard one.


https://www.choice-cannabis-seeds.com/archive-seeds/cat_204.html

That's the new Tude apparently. Pieface in stock dude.


----------



## madininagyal (Mar 2, 2015)

v.s one said:


> They all look look good. I wanted pieface but they were gone. Wow that's a hard one.


pm me i will tell you where they are still in stock


----------



## madininagyal (Mar 2, 2015)

opps someone already spills the bean ... im gonna hate you fi real mr head if want im' gonna buy it it out of stock lol


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 2, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> opps someone already spills the bean ... im gonna hate you fi real mr head if want im' gonna buy it it out of stock lol


lol Sorry buddy, better get em quick 

If I had cash I'd be grabbing a couple packs. Getting great reviews from lots of folks.


----------



## Adrosmokin (Mar 2, 2015)

Hellraiser OG


----------



## v.s one (Mar 2, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> opps someone already spills the bean ... im gonna hate you fi real mr head if want im' gonna buy it it out of stock lol


 I picked up perpetrator instead at the zon.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 2, 2015)

v.s one said:


> I picked up perpetrator instead at the zon.


I feel you bro. I haven't made an order with the Tude in two plus years and now that they don't take MasterCard might be longer. Does anybody know if the sister site takes MasterCard? I'm scared to make an order from them fareal especially since I haven't worried about customs for a while now. Are Attitude beans making it threw New York customs? I'm sorry to ask this stuff yall but it's been so long since I used them but I must say I've never had a problem or beans confiscated


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 2, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I feel you bro. I haven't made an order with the Tude in two plus years and now that they don't take MasterCard might be longer. Does anybody know if the sister site takes MasterCard? I'm scared to make an order from them fareal especially since I haven't worried about customs for a while now. Are Attitude beans making it threw New York customs? I'm sorry to ask this stuff yall but it's been so long since I used them but I must say I've never had a problem or beans confiscated


https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-choice-seedbank-the-new-attitude.860998/

Looks like it might be visa only according to the guys in here.


----------



## madininagyal (Mar 2, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-choice-seedbank-the-new-attitude.860998/
> 
> Looks like it might be visa only according to the guys in here.


that why i've left the tude been stressed out to send money for some strain for BOG i don't want that to happens again lol


----------



## v.s one (Mar 2, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I feel you bro. I haven't made an order with the Tude in two plus years and now that they don't take MasterCard might be longer. Does anybody know if the sister site takes MasterCard? I'm scared to make an order from them fareal especially since I haven't worried about customs for a while now. Are Attitude beans making it threw New York customs? I'm sorry to ask this stuff yall but it's been so long since I used them but I must say I've never had a problem or beans confiscated


 My last order came thru New York. That was at the beginning of the month. They just remove from original breeder packs kind of sucks. I did have three orders snagged in L.A and they were in originals. Good luck bro


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 2, 2015)

v.s one said:


> My last order came thru New York. That was at the beginning of the month. They just remove from original breeder packs kind of sucks. I did have three orders snagged in L.A and they were in originals. Good luck bro


Good to know yours made it through. Mines have always made it through there but like I said its been years since I dealtwith Tude. Not worried about them being taken out of breeders pack cus that's how I get my beans from Cannazon. All my orders with the Tude I never got them taken out and never got stealth and every order came but they may be on to that look now. Just hate their high ass prices and stealth shipping price lol but I'm gonna have to make an order as they have three strains I must have and one is Archive so just gotta bite the bullet. Thanks for the luck cus I feel I'm gonna need it


----------



## v.s one (Mar 2, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Good to know yours made it through. Mines have always made it through there but like I said its been years since I dealtwith Tude. Not worried about them being taken out of breeders pack cus that's how I get my beans from Cannazon. All my orders with the Tude I never got them taken out and never got stealth and every order came but they may be on to that look now. Just hate their high ass prices and stealth shipping price lol but I'm gonna have to make an order as they have three strains I must have and one is Archive so just gotta bite the bullet. Thanks for the luck cus I feel I'm gonna need it


 You might want to check mid week song. I seen guys having good results with them and they carry archive gear.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 2, 2015)

v.s one said:


> You might want to check mid week song. I seen guys having good results with them and they carry archive gear.


Hahaha just made and order on Friday from them for Sunshine Daydream. The only place to have them in stock so I had to try but didn't get the insurance so if beans are taken then it's my loss. Oh well I've taken bigger losses than this lol but that's why I love NGR and Seedvaultofca.

@ThaDocta1 why didn't NGR stock your gear if you don't mind me asking? I remeber I saw advertisement that they were and I got super excited cus that's when I was looking for your gear hard but then it didn't happened. Wish you could get with Seedvaultofca too. I hate customs


----------



## coppershot (Mar 2, 2015)

ThaDocta1 said:


> Post your pictures and reviews of our strains here!


Doc can you post some deets on the Polynesian Cookie Haze? I have a pack of them but I cannot find any info. generally I don't buy a strain I cant get info on but I heard that your cookie crosses were legit and all of your other gear is pure flame. Are cookie dom or Haze (assuming amnesia) dom the ones to look for?

Cheers!


----------



## coppershot (Mar 2, 2015)

Yall need to get on seedsman. looks like his site re-upped cause it has most of the Archive Gear that was gone from the last drop.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 2, 2015)

coppershot said:


> Yall need to get on seedsman. looks like his site re-upped cause it has most of the Archive Gear that was gone from the last drop.


Attitude is pretty much stocked except for the original cookie crosses, Grape Smuggler, CasperOG and Stink Bomb

I wonder why the cookie crosses haven't been in stock since forever and I wonder has ThaDocta tried with the Do Si Dos. Would love to try his OGKB cross well any of his cookie crosses as the pix on IC are fire


----------



## coppershot (Mar 2, 2015)

I feel ya on the Tude and would only ever use them but to be honest I don't even check them out now that their site got messed up. Seedsman has the loyalty points (which actually save me some good money) and I have had great success, like 8 days or something.


----------



## madininagyal (Mar 2, 2015)

wich archive strain are the most cassh cropper?


----------



## ThaDocta1 (Mar 2, 2015)

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone.

We are a legal company incorporated in Europe. Therefore companies working inside the US shipping to non-med legal states are in breach of some pretty major laws. Not to be taken lightly, and we don't play with the DOJ. Pretty sure they went all the way to the Philipines for Gypsy Nirvana just last year or so. I wouldn't touch NGR or SeedVault with my worst enemy's dick.

OGKB has been sold out because it does not like to produce very many seeds. When a few lights only produces seeds in the hundreds, we will keep them for ourselves, unless y'all wanna pay $500 a pack. The rest of the cookie crosses just sell out really fast, every time. Because the market is fickle and people buy what they THINK is dank cuz some Rappers say so. Not because of 20 years of history of it being dank or anything like Old school Sativas like Malawi Gold, PNW Dogshit or Vintage Pure Indicas like the Purple INdica or Cat PIss.


----------



## calyxian (Mar 3, 2015)

Oregon Lemons


----------



## genuity (Mar 3, 2015)

Very nice...Can not wait to run the rest of that OL pack..I have seen to many good plats of it.


----------



## ThaDocta1 (Mar 3, 2015)

CopperShot... The Polynesian Cookie Haze is a special clone gifted to my by my samoan friend in the bay area. He says it's one of the original cookie crosses or parents. It nice mixed rainbow colored, chocolate dank flavored cookies. It's that female crossed with a Memory Loss father. These crosses are mainly for our Sativa Lover friends. Most phenos carries characteristics from the Amnesia Haze grandmother, with that lime funky nail astringent cleaner polish with a hint of haze. The crosses are moving completely away from the hazy notes though, and ending up in this really weird in between smells, that are extremely unique and gratifying, but kinda unlike either parent. New fun stuff in there for sure. Flavors that havn't been seen before. One reason I love seeds. Winning combinations only genetics are capable of.


----------



## ThaDocta1 (Mar 3, 2015)

Few New pictures... First is Grimace, next is Code Blue, Last is Golden TIcket


----------



## calicat (Mar 3, 2015)

Docta gotta question for you concerning the Cherry Pie cut you are using? Is it the indica dominant version originating from Richmond or is it the So. Hum sativa dominant one? Thanks in advance.


----------



## ThaDocta1 (Mar 3, 2015)

Indica Dominant Bay clone


----------



## coppershot (Mar 3, 2015)

thanks doc. those pics are very nice, especially Grimace! I love what you're doing man, thanks for putting your time, money and love into these great seeds.


----------



## johnnybigtree (Mar 3, 2015)

Man I would love some pnw dogshit.... I'm so fucking over cookies and og..... been looking at that golden ticket


----------



## yodabuds (Mar 4, 2015)

Just curious if anyone has any information I got seeds from the seed depot before things got crazy over there... One of the freebies was marked valley girl f2 never thought much about the beans as I didn't know what they were... Than upon looking at archive seeds lately I've seen valley girl... I am wondering if anyone knows if/who repo these and if there worth popping... Christ after seeing this thread of bud porn, I'm a bit excited now about these freebies....


----------



## JD_85 (Mar 4, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I feel you bro. I haven't made an order with the Tude in two plus years and now that they don't take MasterCard might be longer. Does anybody know if the sister site takes MasterCard? I'm scared to make an order from them fareal especially since I haven't worried about customs for a while now. Are Attitude beans making it threw New York customs? I'm sorry to ask this stuff yall but it's been so long since I used them but I must say I've never had a problem or beans confiscated


 i wrote "tude" an email and they said to get a walmart money card. the visa one not the master one. my order was just shipped today. the only thing is you have to wait to get the real visa card in the mail. the temp. card does not work over seas


----------



## firsttimeARE (Mar 4, 2015)

Just ordered a pack of Pie face and Grimace OG. Cross em and call em grim face. 

Excited to get em going. Grimace looks amazing.

Also getting a half pack of stinkbomb from the promo


----------



## genuity (Mar 4, 2015)

Pie face gets very lanky......very.

But she is making some nice size nugs...


----------



## calicat (Mar 5, 2015)

Recent Potency Test for Valley Girl Og with SC Labs :


----------



## ThaDocta1 (Mar 9, 2015)




----------



## kona gold (Mar 12, 2015)

ThaDocta1 said:


> Few New pictures... First is Grimace, next is Code Blue, Last is Golden TIcketView attachment 3363847 View attachment 3363848 View attachment 3363850


Golden ticket looks pretty insane!!


----------



## kona gold (Mar 12, 2015)

ThaDocta1 said:


> Post your pictures and reviews of our strains here!


That Face Off is nuts bro! Pods are out of control! Kinda has a Skywalkerness to the smell, but deeper!


----------



## v.s one (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## kona gold (Mar 12, 2015)

Code Blue has some extremely long stalked resin glands!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 13, 2015)

I ended up pulling pin on some Archive gear today. Got a half pack each of Grimmace, face off, kirkwood, valley girl and hellraiser  can't wait to see these OG's everyone over there talks about!!


----------



## THCbreeder (Mar 13, 2015)

I picked a pack up of the Casper OG . @ThaDocta1 out of your lineup which one is the favorite to your tastes and why ? Obviously you love them all but which one , if had to choose would you pick . ??I'm looking forward to the ORGNKID/ghost cut x face off og . Any more info on her would be great .


----------



## calicat (Mar 23, 2015)

Recent Potency test for Bazooka Joe the Indiana Bubblegum phenotype.


----------



## v.s one (Mar 23, 2015)

Did the docta ever crown a champion for the best pic?


----------



## ThaDocta1 (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## genuity (Mar 25, 2015)

Yup.....send her right on over too my room.....


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 25, 2015)

ThaDocta1 said:


> View attachment 3380314 View attachment 3380315 View attachment 3380316 View attachment 3380318


Ooh what are these tasty treats Doc??


----------



## v.s one (Mar 25, 2015)

genuity said:


> Yup.....send her right on over too my room.....


 lol


----------



## v.s one (Mar 25, 2015)

You jumping ship?


----------



## genuity (Mar 25, 2015)

v.s one said:


> You jumping ship?


I plead the 5th jar of bud....


----------



## v.s one (Mar 25, 2015)

genuity said:


> I plead the 5th jar of bud....


 Nice classy!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 26, 2015)

My Archive beans arrived in the post today...to say I'm excited is a little bit of an understatement! I think I may have wee'd a little when I got them  
Bring on the dank!!


----------



## v.s one (Mar 26, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> My Archive beans arrived in the post today...to say I'm excited is a little bit of an understatement! I think I may have wee'd a little when I got them
> Bring on the dank!!


what you buy?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 26, 2015)

Hellraiser, Face off bx2, valley girl, grimmace and kirkwood. I got a half pack of each


----------



## swagslayer420 (Mar 27, 2015)

Got Casper OG gonna run soon.


----------



## Da2ra (Apr 11, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hellraiser, Face off bx2, valley girl, grimmace and kirkwood. I got a half pack of each


Where did you order the half-packs from? Everywhere I looked just sells full packs.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 11, 2015)

Da2ra said:


> Where did you order the half-packs from? Everywhere I looked just sells full packs.


You can get singles from Midweek Song and The Single Seed Center - both reliable ime.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 11, 2015)

Da2ra said:


> Where did you order the half-packs from? Everywhere I looked just sells full packs.


Sorry for the late reply mate, only just saw it. 
I got mine from seed city. They were the cheapest for single seeds and will match prices if found cheaper elsewhere. I was very happy with their service and got my package in one piece  as Amos says though, there are other places that sell them in singular form.


----------



## Da2ra (Apr 11, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestions Amos Otis and eastcoastmo... Now the hardest part is deciding which ones to get. Has anyone ran the Hashbar OG? I cant seem to find much info on it.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 11, 2015)

No worries mate  
Sorry, I can't help as yet with which ones are best as I haven't grown any yet. The ones I chose were recommended by a few people on here. The other Karma thread has some good info as well


----------



## firsttimeARE (May 5, 2015)

Growing out Stink Bomb right now. Ran 4 seeds. Looks like I got two different phenos. Two short stocky plants and two lengthier plants. Good assumption the two stocky ones have more NorCal Cat Piss traits? The leaves i'm defoliating smell like cat piss when I pluck em. Had to defoliate some due to so many leaves growing into each other.

 
(L) Taller variety
(R) Shorter plant, running into a Mg def currently

Heavy eaters. Both just under 1.2EC screaming for more Day 36 from seed.

Nice thick stems on both. About half inch main already. Looking forward to running the Pieface and Grimace OG


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 6, 2015)

They look hell nice mate! Huge fat leaves on them  
I just planted a hellraiser the other day, hanging to see how she comes out hey!!


----------



## firsttimeARE (May 6, 2015)

Thanks man.

Post pictures of the hellraiser once it gets going.

Ill be starting some pie face next.


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 6, 2015)

Will do for sure man


----------



## Hlusaf (May 11, 2015)

Pie Face


----------



## Hlusaf (May 11, 2015)

Hash from said Pie Face...


----------



## shishkaboy (May 11, 2015)

Sub...


----------



## akhiymjames (May 11, 2015)

Hlusaf said:


> Pie Face


Very good looking lady bro. Looks like she's more OG than Cherry Pie. Very frosty lady how the smoke on her? How she smell and taste?


----------



## Hlusaf (May 11, 2015)

Smoking on her currently, very creamy hint of fruit taste. Has a nice perfumey OG aftertaste. She is a heavy stinker, meaty/kushy smell throughout grow. 5 gal. Vegged for 7 weeks ended with almost 4 ounces.


----------



## firsttimeARE (May 12, 2015)

Hlusaf said:


> Pie Face


Looks tight bro. I can't wait to run this. Hoping out of 13 seeds(lucked out and got a 13 pack) I can get a fem cherry pheno


----------



## kona gold (May 12, 2015)

All i can say is Face Off past 60 days is a world class kush!!!!!
Thank you Doctor!!!


----------



## Hlusaf (May 13, 2015)

Good luck fren, definitely running her again...


----------



## Hlusaf (May 13, 2015)

I have 2 packs of Faceoff and 2 packs of Stinkbomb, hoping for a really ammonia stinker...good luck all.


----------



## Da2ra (May 13, 2015)

kona gold said:


> All i can say is Face Off past 60 days is a world class kush!!!!!
> Thank you Doctor!!!


Got any pics? I got a bunch of these in veg at the moment.


----------



## Hlusaf (May 13, 2015)

Don't know where else to post this, but here is a cross I made at 94 days of flower (Sour Kosher x Pie Face)...looks like about a week more, definitely breaking 100 days...


----------



## Hlusaf (May 13, 2015)

Sorry for the blurry one frens...


----------



## Hlusaf (May 13, 2015)

Various stages...


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 27, 2015)

anyone running memory loss? or the memory loss hybrids?


----------



## swagslayer420 (Jul 2, 2015)

I just popped 12 Casper Og's anybody run these? how was the yield and bloom time?


----------



## Beemo (Jul 3, 2015)

got a confo on my artzn order. 
well see how this goes.


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 3, 2015)

bazooka joe never seen it available ever.

anybody?


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 3, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> bazooka joe never seen it available ever.
> 
> anybody?


a shop doc endorses, you know i got you! 

https://artizenseedshop.com/seeds/bazooka-joe-g


----------



## swagslayer420 (Jul 4, 2015)

Casper Og


----------



## calicat (Jul 5, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> bazooka joe never seen it available ever.
> 
> anybody?


Seen it at all the major Europe seedbanks. Good choice btw because one it is the original Indiana Bubblegum cut and two the influence of the FO male is visible and definitely needed if you ever ran that cut before.


----------



## Beemo (Jul 6, 2015)

artzn is


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 6, 2015)

Beemo said:


> artzn is


Where did you find these man? I'd love to get myself a pack!!


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 6, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Where did you find these man? I'd love to get myself a pack!!


Greenghost posted a link of the site a few posts back bro. Good bank


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 7, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Greenghost posted a link of the site a few posts back bro. Good bank


Cheers bro, will check it out


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 7, 2015)

i have no clue bout reships if shit gets snagged, email em if you have any Qs, i just posted the bank cuz doc endorsed it few weeks ago.


----------



## Beemo (Jul 7, 2015)

took 4 daez 
came from state side.


----------



## georgio838 (Jul 8, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Greenghost posted a link of the site a few posts back bro. Good bank


seems like new banks opening almost daily now...weed growers dream these last 15yrs...


----------



## georgio838 (Jul 8, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Cheers bro, will check it out


that grimace og looks pretty filth, do you know anyone whos done her?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 8, 2015)

I got in late AGAIN! Yeah man! love these flavors, and cannot wait to try this gear!


----------



## D619 (Jul 8, 2015)

Packs of Dos-si-do sold out at $800 a pack . Running a pheno I kept of hellraiser will post back later with pics and updates. Lemon pledge.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 8, 2015)

D619 said:


> Packs of Dos-si-do sold out at $800 a pack . Running a pheno I kept of hellraiser will post back later with pics and updates. Lemon pledge.


Yea @ThaDocta1 said if he released them they would have to go for at least $500. I'm sure that's the spruce he sold it to the bank and of course they jacked it up. I'm sure some would pay more for it as his genetics are super legit and his Faceoff male is a stud muffin lol. Since its been hard for me getting a legit OG cut I'm gonna try the Faceoff and Kirkwood


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 8, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea @ThaDocta1 said if he released them they would have to go for at least $500. I'm sure that's the spruce he sold it to the bank and of course they jacked it up. I'm sure some would pay more for it as his genetics are super legit and his Faceoff male is a stud muffin lol. Since its been hard for me getting a legit OG cut I'm gonna try the Faceoff and Kirkwood


I have 3 Grape Smuggler [grape ape x faceoff ] that were just topped the first time. I plan to get 2 clones of each before tossing into 12 x 12. In the same room will be 3 Cabin Fever white cherry [Cherry Pie x Kerberos Kush ] . If boys and girls of each appear, there will be babies, in case the mom's turn out as well as expected.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 8, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> I have 3 Grape Smuggler [grape ape x faceoff ] that were just topped the first time. I plan to get 2 clones of each before tossing into 12 x 12. In the same room will be 3 Cabin Fever white cherry [Cherry Pie x Kerberos Kush ] . If boys and girls of each appear, there will be babies, in case the mom's turn out as well as expected.


Hey let me know how those Cabin Fever beans go. I thought about getting a pack of that White Cherry


----------



## Beemo (Jul 8, 2015)

picture day


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 8, 2015)

Beemo said:


> picture day


Damnnnnn!!!!!(Smokey voice lol) bro you are stacked for fuckin days with beans. I thought I was a addict you are a true feen  you def need to take a break and start popping lol. That's one thing I won't do tho is buy a lot gear with the same dad. I know some of them you just can't help it especially a great breeder like ThaDocta. If/when it gets legal where you at your gonna murder the game!!!


----------



## D619 (Jul 8, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea @ThaDocta1 said if he released them they would have to go for at least $500. I'm sure that's the spruce he sold it to the bank and of course they jacked it up. I'm sure some would pay more for it as his genetics are super legit and his Faceoff male is a stud muffin lol. Since its been hard for me getting a legit OG cut I'm gonna try the Faceoff and Kirkwood


Glad I have access to clone if I want it.. I've seen reports of Casper keepers almost up there with the elites.. Take 8 packs of that over 1 pack of Do-si-do. I can understand the cost, spits out low quantity of seeds and I have OGKB and no kidding you it takes an extremely long time to veg out , I only have it for breeding projects other than that it has no place in my garden. Cheers !


----------



## Beemo (Jul 8, 2015)

$500+ a pk is an investment for dispensaries and most peeps.
i still remember platinum k mom going for 5g in the bay area....


----------



## D619 (Jul 8, 2015)

Beemo said:


> $500+ a pk is an investment for dispensaries and most peeps.
> i still remember platinum k mom going for 5g in the bay area....


arent they all.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 8, 2015)

I scope out the offerings at 3 diff banks.......my dudes archives gear is all frosty, I wonder if anyone could tell the stoniest from the bunch without causing perma stone!???lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 8, 2015)

D619 said:


> Glad I have access to clone if I want it.. I've seen reports of Casper keepers almost up there with the elites.. Take 8 packs of that over 1 pack of Do-si-do. I can understand the cost, spits out low quantity of seeds and I have OGKB and no kidding you it takes an extremely long time to veg out , I only have it for breeding projects other than that it has no place in my garden. Cheers !


Lucky you bro. Lots of people aren't able to get a cut like that. I feel truly blessed about the couple clones I have cus me being on eastcoast it's hard to get genetics. I've always been a bean freak just cus of that reason so you make think it ridiculous for that but people like me think it's a great investment. Everyone knows how long it takes for her to veg but the end product from the pics I've seen makes it worth it. 

Throw some pics of her up sometime would love to see her. We got the clone only thread so she will get plenty attention there


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 8, 2015)

georgio838 said:


> that grimace og looks pretty filth, do you know anyone whos done her?


Nah mate, not as yet hey. I'll pop mine eventually, but at the moment I havent seen many!


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 8, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Nah mate, not as yet hey. I'll pop mine eventually, but at the moment I havent seen many!


ICMag has a huge thread over there for Archive gear. It's full of pics and info over there and I think he was hoping for the same over here but there not a lot of people over here growing his gear. He has some major followers over there and should cus the pics they post over just will make you go and get done of this gear if you already haven't and as I sit here and type this I'm thinking I must be nuts not to have any of this gear in my vault yet  

Only reason I can think of as to why o don't have any is cus until the new crossers everything was pretty much OG crosses with a few others and I ususally stock away from those cus I wanted to grow a true cut first but if I can't get one these beans will def give me a damn good representation


----------



## D619 (Jul 8, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Lucky you bro. Lots of people aren't able to get a cut like that. I feel truly blessed about the couple clones I have cus me being on eastcoast it's hard to get genetics. I've always been a bean freak just cus of that reason so you make think it ridiculous for that but people like me think it's a great investment. Everyone knows how long it takes for her to veg but the end product from the pics I've seen makes it worth it.
> 
> Throw some pics of her up sometime would love to see her. We got the clone only thread so she will get plenty attention there


When I say slow how about 3 inch growth in one month..its dank but better options in all aspects. I havent grown out crosses of OGKB so I'm sure it's a different beast, I can understand why Cult Classic added bluedream genetics aka to Tony Clifton. Yeah I will throw up some pics of her.. Tonight.

OGKB ... JK it's a tomato plant., but up later.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 28, 2015)

Just finished my first run with archive and I'm extremely impressed. I did face off bx2 and kirkwood OG. I used to live in an area where OG's were abundant (almost annoyingly). Now I'm pretty remote and don't have any clone access. IMVHO these were both better than some clone only og's I grew. Face off is pretty straight forward pinesol OG and the kirkwood is pure lemon pine sol. Both yielded great (face off was better). That stone that makes the hairs on top of your head tingle. I have pics but theyre on my phone. I'll upload them when I'm not being lazy.


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 28, 2015)

Beemo said:


> picture day


holy shit i just got a hard on !


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 28, 2015)

@ zmuda ... yo got me smiling.

good yield , dank nugz, solid representation... im happy to hear all this.
stems? robust? fickle? no special treatment? flower time?

give it all to me.

you kept no clone bro? not to ask for it ....but to say "was that good".

im "shocked" more people dont grow archive here at RIU.
but, if you did content analysis, its seems cheap beans area popular here.
i saw some dude make a dankest ever thread & they voted deep chunk?

LOL!

ill never grow another euro seed as my primary mission.
side work, one and done, okay.

but pay for them.... at this point in the canna game w/ all this great USA gear.
never !

viva the dank in seed from the Doc !
ill be back to post in this thread. for sure.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 28, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> @ zmuda ... yo got me smiling.
> 
> good yield , dank nugz, solid representation... im happy to hear all this.
> stems? robust? fickle? no special treatment? flower time?
> ...


HA! I feel you on the euro beans. I'm done as well. USA is killing it with beanfire.

Both I grew were very very viney beanpoles. But I top and supercrop always. I then used lots of twist ties and bamboo to lock those hoes down. lol. But yeah I am very happy with the results and will def be buying many more archive strains.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 29, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> @ zmuda ... yo got me smiling.
> 
> good yield , dank nugz, solid representation... im happy to hear all this.
> stems? robust? fickle? no special treatment? flower time?
> ...



Is Archive an American company? I thought he was euro...?


----------



## the real mccoy (Jul 29, 2015)

American, ThaDocta goes back to Overgrow days.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 29, 2015)

ok so got my eyes on two at the moment and id like to share with the class if thats ok...............
http://www.cannabis-seeds-store.co.uk/regular-seeds/archive-seeds/polynesian-thin-mints-regular-seeds/prod_6020.html


and 

http://www.cannabis-seeds-store.co.uk/regular-seeds/archive-seeds/memory-loss-regular-seeds/prod_1146.html

had my eye on a couple more but the sold out button at the site has been pressed alot !


----------



## hayrolld (Jul 29, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Is Archive an American company? I thought he was euro...?


Archive is run by theDocta, Rare Dankess' former head breeder. He is based out of Washington.


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 29, 2015)

the first time i heard of thaDoc, he was bashing the shit out of Soma (th# [email protected]) for faking NYCD like it was escd.
for jumping on the hype of a USA strain, clone only, basically an heirloom cut.
and giving up a product in seed not even close to escd.

not lying i got bubblegummer going. its from female seeds.

i love sleepy tasty weed. 
with the bubblegum flavor, im inclined to grab more beans if the fems dont give me a winner.

http://www.thedankteam.com/the-dank-team/ice-river/

ill always appreciate thaDoc , his candor, & his products.


----------



## Joedank (Jul 29, 2015)

hayrolld said:


> Archive is run by theDocta, Rare Dankess' former head breeder. He is based out of Washington.


really ? i was under the impression scott reach was the head breeder . thought tha docta was pissed at him for breedung with his cuts after asking scott not to. doubt he worked there...

a quote from archive 
Docta helped contribute to the documentation of 3 strains in the original Canna Bible series and has charitably donated a large 
portion of his extensive genetic library of clone only strains to be used in original formation of Rare Dankness seeds. A small, incomplete list of some of the clone only heirloom genetics ThaDocta was directly involved with and provided some of the earliest online documentation, verifiable acquisitions, and long term preservation's of are :


----------



## genuity (Jul 29, 2015)

I do remember that story,i think it was about that face off og I think.


----------



## hayrolld (Jul 29, 2015)

You are probably right, I did not get that directly from Doc or Scott. I was under the impression he was in charge of the American side - do you know more about his background you could put up? I am planning to pick up a couple of his strains and always like appreciate knowing more about the breeder.


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 29, 2015)

dude got rep like obsoul (alien tech & others)

quote from TGA

"This cut comes with a slight mystery. It came from OBsoul when he visited and the bud was truly the stinkiest cheesy bud I have ever seen on this continent and it smelled dead on like the bud I smoked with Pistils in the UK. These buds OB brought up however were tremendous in size almost the size of baseballs and small fist and just uber cheesy. The mystery is the buds I saw in the UK did not look nearly as large or dense. I am hoping this is the difference between cheese grown indoors and Cheese grown under gods big ass HID in the sky.

I will run this and document it fully and it has already been passed to others in my area for more evaluation.

She grows alot like Space Queen tiny which makes since the bud structure is similar.

So without further ado Cheese from start to finish.


Stay tuned"


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 29, 2015)

doc is from PNW.

straight.
simple.

read this. ends all debate : http://www.frank151.com/news/this-week-in-weed-the-docta-of-archive-seeds.html

killer photos from doc too.


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 29, 2015)

Docta :

*ow long does it take to develop a strain from conception to release?*

"So for me, my goal is to bring a mother plant into seed form. So it takes me at least two or three generations to find a male that has the selected values of its grandmother. Then I transfer those traits onto any female plants I cross the male with. The time of it varies with the different strains."

&

*Where are you from and how did you get into growing and starting Archive? *

"I grew up in Virginia. I moved to Washington in my sophomore year of high school and pretty much spent my time in a scene filled with some of the most well known glass blowers in the country. Subsequently there was lots of really nice herb that went with that glass. A lot of the herb I was exposed to at a really young age was some really dank and amazing stuff, like Albert Walker, the Pacific Northwest Dogshit, Williams Wonder, and the UW Purple amongst others. I kind of developed a taste for really amazing stuff at an early age. At some point in high school, I decided I would rather grow than go to engineering school."


----------



## hayrolld (Jul 29, 2015)

Cool article, thanks Prof!


----------



## Joedank (Jul 29, 2015)

genuity said:


> I do remember that story,i think it was about that face off og I think.


i hate to be a scott reach hater BUT... i think he asked him not to breed with ALL the true cuts scott started with ... 
its kinda bullshit to limit somthing like a plant . but if you accept the terms to JUST sell the produce(nugs) your a dummy ...


----------



## genuity (Jul 29, 2015)

Joedank said:


> i hate to be a scott reach hater BUT... i think he asked him not to breed with ALL the true cuts scott started with ...
> its kinda bullshit to limit somthing like a plant . but if you accept the terms to JUST sell the produce(nugs) your a dummy ...


That was it,think they was talking about that in the RD thread a long time ago.

Very true about accepting crazy terms..


----------



## Beemo (Jul 29, 2015)

Joedank said:


> i hate to be a scott reach hater BUT... i think he asked him not to breed with ALL the true cuts scott started with ...
> its kinda bullshit to limit somthing like a plant . but if you accept the terms to JUST sell the produce(nugs) your a dummy ...


i know someone that actually talks to scott. so i got the down low.
its not really that. it could of contributed. 
if its not out in the forums. ill keep it that way and keep my mouth shut.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 29, 2015)

im in the club. thanks to @GorillaSeedBank much appreciated!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 29, 2015)

Joedank said:


> really ? i was under the impression scott reach was the head breeder . thought tha docta was pissed at him for breedung with his cuts after asking scott not to. doubt he worked there...
> 
> a quote from archive
> Docta helped contribute to the documentation of 3 strains in the original Canna Bible series and has charitably donated a large
> portion of his extensive genetic library of clone only strains to be used in original formation of Rare Dankness seeds. A small, incomplete list of some of the clone only heirloom genetics ThaDocta was directly involved with and provided some of the earliest online documentation, verifiable acquisitions, and long term preservation's of are :


That's the story I've always heard.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 29, 2015)

Either way here's my take on breeder drama: I don't care. Who's beans rock hardest?


----------



## Joedank (Jul 29, 2015)

Beemo said:


> i know someone that actually talks to scott. so i got the down low.
> its not really that. it could of contributed.
> if its not out in the forums. ill keep it that way and keep my mouth shut.


why do you think i said " i think" i never wanted to ask moonshine about it when i got his ear its all weed weed cancer weed...lol... not that he is a homie .


Bob Zmuda said:


> Either way here's my take on breeder drama: I don't care. Who's beans rock hardest?


sure if you spit hot fire GREAT . but if you lie and still dont spit the hotness ... well expect to get called out... fuck rare dank GTH was good but not better than blue dream so not a keeper for me...


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 30, 2015)

Kirkwood og concentrate. Lemon pinesol x10


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 30, 2015)

Joedank said:


> why do you think i said " i think" i never wanted to ask moonshine about it when i got his ear its all weed weed cancer weed...lol... not that he is a homie .
> 
> sure if you spit hot fire GREAT . but if you lie and still dont spit the hotness ... well expect to get called out... fuck rare dank GTH was good but not better than blue dream so not a keeper for me...


And don't get me wrong if a breeder is a straight up asshole/bad person I probably won't wanna f with them. I just feel a lot of breeder hate is kind of childish. I just want the fire.


----------



## calicat (Jul 30, 2015)

I 


Bob Zmuda said:


> Either way here's my take on breeder drama: I don't care. Who's beans rock hardest?


None of us should really. As farmers all that matters is how sound the genetics are. What difference does it make if the commercial breeder is the coolest or if they are tools? I endeavor to remain impartial to the game show.


----------



## Joedank (Jul 30, 2015)

calicat said:


> I
> 
> None of us should really. As farmers all that matters is how sound the genetics are. What difference does it make if the commercial breeder is the coolest or if they are tools? I endeavor to remain impartial to the game show.


i politely disagree. we are smoking the outcome and eating it . i refuse to support the folks who will use genetic modifiyers in the seeds they grow .
shady liars should be made known . just like monsonto owning general hydroponics should be well known ... and river rock disp having a ex-monsanto executive on board. ... transparency is key . saying" i use all docs secondhand cuts when he told me not to cuz he SAID BRO i am starting a seed company" he ws told his dispencary could sell the produce not make seeds that is reason enough to not buy his gear .
to many other folks making dank and not seeing bank.
rant over i will let it die now. sorry


----------



## calicat (Jul 30, 2015)

You can just disagree. No need to be polite about it. No need to be sorry this is an open forum. Type your thoughts. Have a good one  .


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 30, 2015)

Joedank said:


> _just like monsonto owning general hydroponics should be well known ...
> 
> 
> _Unaware of that. Fuck Monsanto.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 30, 2015)

Monsanto doesn't own General Hydroponics. Scotts does. Scotts and Monsanto are two entirely different companies. The only relationship between Monsanto and Scotts is that Scotts markets and distributes Roundup for Monsanto. If you want to vilify Scotts for doing business with Monsanto, go for it. But they're not the same company nor are they sister companies or anything like that.


----------



## Joedank (Jul 30, 2015)

so there biggest investor is a monsonto owned hedge fund..make up a company fund it with another companys money with same heads... huh...
here you go just another puppet company to cloud your vision . scotts IS owned by moinsonto 
"Just saw this press release. Anybody know more about this?

http://globenewswire.com/news-releas...Solutions.html

NEW YORK, April 2, 2015 (GLOBE NEWSWIRE) -- The Hawthorne Gardening Company announced today that it has taken a major next step in building a portfolio of brands to serve the needs of indoor and urban gardeners.

Hawthorne, through its subsidiary Hawthorne Hydroponics LLC, has purchased the business of General Hydroponics, Inc. and Bio-Organic Solutions, Inc. The liquid nutrients and growing media products manufactured by these California based companies are marketed under the General Hydroponics and Vermicrop brands, respectively. Hawthorne also owns leading niche organic gardening brands such as EcoScraps® and Whitney Farms® and is a partner with AeroGrow International, a leading manufacturer of hydroponic gardening equipment for consumers.

Founded in 2014, The Hawthorne Gardening Company is dedicated to creating high-quality gardening products that empower people to garden no matter where they live or how they choose to grow.

"The trend of urban and indoor gardening is accelerating by the day and we're excited to quickly be emerging as the company that is meeting the unique needs of these consumers," said Chris Hagedorn, general manager of Hawthorne. "The addition of General Hydroponics and Vermicrop to our family of brands is an important step in our history and speaks to our commitment in this space. Our access to capital and technology will allow us to take these outstanding businesses to an even higher level.

"As a family-led business, we're excited and proud to welcome the Brooke family and all of the General Hydroponics and Vermicrop associates to our team. We look forward to building upon their legacy of serving specialty retailers and providing them and their consumers the high quality products that have become synonymous with these brands."

Ross Haley, CEO and co-founder of Vermicrop, will continue to oversee both brands and will remain based in California. All manufacturing operations will remain in place.

"When we were searching for a partner to take our business to the next level we weren't looking for who could write the biggest check," Haley said. "Our family wanted a partner who shared our values and shared our vision. We found that with Hawthorne and we're excited to start the next chapter in our business."


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 30, 2015)

Hmm I don't think hedge fund is the right term.


----------



## Joedank (Jul 30, 2015)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Hmm I don't think hedge fund is the right term.


yea i just used it as a catch phrase as i dont know the right one ... venture captial group mabey of the executives of those companys. then resell to scotts at a highly inflated price to triple your investment and get rid of scotts excess cash problem...lol


----------



## Bean Busy (Jul 31, 2015)

ThaDocta1 said:


> View attachment 3380314 View attachment 3380315 View attachment 3380316 View attachment 3380318


What strains are these pictures of Doc


----------



## Shastafarian (Oct 10, 2015)

King James you in da east bro? me2...... The Archive seeds in their Bank regardless of who made it are good to work with and I think Scott and the Doc probably worked collectively at different points in the game on them with other growers to achieve the stellar gear they carry. Its Time to Feast your Eyes on some Hasher that nobody ever talks about but since its a quality Hashplant from some of the same genetics it blessed me with 7 quality Phenotypes all with great Trichome coverage and Chunky thick bud structure I ended up keeping 3 that I cant give up 1 strong Hashplant #5 & a middle of the road which is nice but not much smell till you crack it open and the last #6 was a Face off Dom the last 2 pics of nug and My favorite that I dont even give out yet It my personal head stash but I back crossed it and have a bunch of beans now and I have started using a quality HB dad I found out of a few and started a few other projects.         ...... I have 8 Casper growing now but they have been very slow and extremely fickle for some reason I have lost 4 of them and thats kind of unusual for me unless Im popping Overseas bull crap that I dont waste my money on or time anymore. But I will make a grow report definitely on these Caspers for you.


----------



## weedmaan' (Oct 10, 2015)

Out here in socal all stars clones in LA carries midnight farms dos si dos anyone here run her..??


----------



## v.s one (Oct 10, 2015)

weedmaan' said:


> Out here in socal all stars clones in LA carries midnight farms dos si dos anyone here run her..??


I think that's the one that the docta was selling for $700 a pack, so I don't think your going to get much feed back. If iwas in your shoes I would be picking me up a tray full of them bitches.


----------



## weedmaan' (Oct 10, 2015)

v.s one said:


> I think that's the one that the docta was selling for $700 a pack, so I don't think your going to get much feed back. If iwas in your shoes I would be picking me up a tray full of them bitches.


 nice to know !!i didnt know what the hype was about now i know..the problem is he only has a few on stock like 5 sometimes i live 2 hours from la so ima have to be on my toes to get a cut


----------



## weedmaan' (Oct 10, 2015)

Holy shit he just got 50 today and he has a limit on them 4 per person crazy yo..


----------



## hayrolld (Oct 10, 2015)

weedmaan' said:


> Holy shit he just got 50 today and he has a limit on them 4 per person crazy yo..


You should def scoop those up! The cookie cut used in that cross -OGKB, makes crazy good buds, but is really hard to breed. Most breeders gave up on it after a couple tries, which is why the crosses with it are limited production. Throw some pics up once they are getting sexy so we can all envy you


----------



## weedmaan' (Oct 11, 2015)

hayrolld said:


> You should def scoop those up! The cookie cut used in that cross -OGKB, makes crazy good buds, but is really hard to breed. Most breeders gave up on it after a couple tries, which is why the crosses with it are limited production. Throw some pics up once they are getting sexy so we can all envy you


I will post some pics once i cop the dos si dos..ima take a trip tommorow hopefully he has some in stock..if not i will get some cherry pie mendo breath and some cookies.. cuple others im forgettin right now


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 11, 2015)

anyone grow out the memory loss?


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 11, 2015)

I don't see why some breeders say OGKB is hard to breed yet when there is other breeders who makes crosses with it and sell them for regular prices. In House Gentics has their OGKB, GGG had two OGKB crosses that were sold a lot before they stopped making them so maybe its the stud used who knows but I def would like to see what the Do Si Dos look like.

I have seen some pics of Memory Loss looked amazing actually the cross that really got me looking into Archive seeds. I think that will be a good one to try out


----------



## Shastafarian (Oct 11, 2015)

I want the Polynesian cookie Haze has anybody run those also ? Or Walkers sour or Valley Girl or Rudeboi? I dont understand why anybody isn't pumping any pics of these?


----------



## weedmaan' (Oct 11, 2015)

https://instagram.com/p/7lNBJ0xhkw/ here is a pic i found of do si dos on insta she looks crazy beatiful colors i must say !


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 11, 2015)

weedmaan' said:


> https://instagram.com/p/7lNBJ0xhkw/ here is a pic i found of do si dos on insta she looks crazy beatiful colors i must say !


Oh yea looks amazing very cookie like with much better stacking which is from the OGKB mom but you can see the kush in it too from the dad but looks great but don't think it looks better than any of the other OGKB crosses. Not worth $700 a pack but looks damn good.

I have no Archive gear in the stable right now but hope to have some soon but Archive has much better love on other forums but hopefully some people over here start showing more from Archive as it looks like there is great stuff in the beans


----------



## Shastafarian (Oct 11, 2015)

Sorry man I know it as King J from HOD but I see your Akhiym James here. Have you got any new testers from sin?


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 11, 2015)

Shastafarian said:


> Sorry man I know it as King J from HOD but I see your Akhiym James here. Have you got any new testers from sin?


Its all good bro I know you were talking to me lol but naw haven't got anything yet. I did get in on last round but my seeds never sprouted but I will be getting in on the next round when it comes around. Don't know what the stud will be hoping its the Aliens on Moonshine line but Sin is gonna hook me up with those GG#4 x Blue Power beans again to run but I will let everyone know what new testers I get once testing comes around again. Until then I will grow my keepers and the beans I've bought.


----------



## weedmaan' (Oct 11, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Oh yea looks amazing very cookie like with much better stacking which is from the OGKB mom but you can see the kush in it too from the dad but looks great but don't think it looks better than any of the other OGKB crosses. Not worth $700 a pack but looks damn good.
> 
> I have no Archive gear in the stable right now but hope to have some soon but Archive has much better love on other forums but hopefully some people over here start showing more from Archive as it looks like there is great stuff in the beans


She does stack much better and yeah 700 a pack sounds crazy...luckily in cali clones are available for 10 dollars a pop..james what strain do you recommend from sin city local dispenseries carries some seed packs of sin city


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 11, 2015)

weedmaan' said:


> She does stack much better and yeah 700 a pack sounds crazy...luckily in cali clones are available for 10 dollars a pop..james what strain do you recommend from sin city local dispenseries carries some seed packs of sin city


Blue Power, SinMint Cookies, Platinum Delights, Tangerine Power, Blue Lime Pie, Sins OG hell anything really but the Blue Power and its crosses are the best IMHO


----------



## Shastafarian (Oct 11, 2015)

I popped 10 CasperOg but 3 broke in half on me from being too rough around them knocking them over accidentally off their stand. So after the 3rd time I about punched myself in the face seriously! I had to stop myself in mid swing from Fucking myself UP I took a second to gather myself and decided to try and Clone the remainder of the small seedling seeing as it broke with a long stem remaining which is why it broke in the first place because I didn't replant them deeper in time. Dipped it in some Life Cloning gel and put fresh spring water in my tray with a touch of Superthrive and sure enough I got ROOTS NOW after 8 days I never thought this would work Honestly but I can say it does now and its very worth it if you have the same problem .


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 11, 2015)

Shastafarian said:


> I popped 10 CasperOg but 3 broke in half on me from being too rough around them knocking them over accidentally off their stand. So after the 3rd time I about punched myself in the face seriously! I had to stop myself in mid swing from Fucking myself UP I took a second to gather myself and decided to try and Clone the remainder of the small seedling seeing as it broke with a long stem remaining which is why it broke in the first place because I didn't replant them deeper in time. Dipped it in some Life Cloning gel and put fresh spring water in my tray with a touch of Superthrive and sure enough I got ROOTS NOW after 8 days I never thought this would work Honestly but I can say it does now and its very worth it if you have the same problem .


Great experience bro as I went thought this with a SinMint seedling recently. Broke it right at the base of the soil and stem and didnt want to let it go so stuck it in rapid rooter and it became the SinMint stud I have kept. If you have enough stem and can clone it would def be worth a try to do it but if not just have to take the loss but I couldn't as wanted to grow them so bad lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 11, 2015)

Shastafarian said:


> I got 10 Blue Petrols and 7 Silverback Jacks coming the Bps are nice and thick & I have 1 nice looking Dad hopefully a breeder I will save the pollen to see. but the SBJ where stunted from a heavy feeding and since I replanted they just took off and Im so happy to see it finally. I know there is gonna be a bad MOFO in them SilverBJs I will work with also, I thought you ran that one too budd?


Oh yea I have a keeper of that Silverback Jack. Great plants in those beans but man I want those Blue Petrols so bad lol lucky you but if you wanna talk SinCity I have an info thread here not gonna clog this up with SinCity talk lol. I'll come back here when I get some Archive going but i like seeing what comes from the gear; only interested in the Face Offs bx2s and Kirkwoods


----------



## Shastafarian (Oct 11, 2015)

Ya you right homie. Sorry everyone for the Sin talk, so Ill hit you up on Sins forum about that man. I would love to hook you up with some of these BPs though. I know you would do a great job with a solid Keeper and Im gonna keep some pollen to seriously work with & honestly it was one of the main reasons for me buying them instead of some Sinmints which I been wanting for a while also. I couldn't afford both at that time so I took these and within a hour the remainder where sold out on MWS back when they dropped earlier this year. I will leave you guys with one more pic of my Face off Dom HashBar and I back crossed it to my Dad and have 4 plants coming from this cross and they are stinking more in Veg than their parents did. I cant see them being better but if they are damn close to my Momma I will be extremely happy.
BP dad Hashbar with a little fullmelt


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 11, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I have no Archive gear in the stable right now but hope to have some soon


How 'bout a couple F2 Grape Smugglers? Got a handful from a mom and dad clone outside - non tested, of course...

Here's what one of the mid buds looks like - getting a full chop later tonight, and pics will be in the NHPMB thread.


----------



## Shastafarian (Oct 11, 2015)

Ahhhhhhh..... good old Grape smuggler been waiting to see a few pics of a couple nice keepers like this one!
Thanks Amos I was feeling a little lonely with my Hashbar & dudes Dos-si-do's pics being the only representing Archive here. Thats one sexy ass lady you got there though, how many did you run and how many keepers?


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 11, 2015)

Shastafarian said:


> Ahhhhhhh..... good old Grape smuggler been waiting to see a few pics of a couple nice keepers like this one!
> Thanks Amos I was feeling a little lonely with my Hashbar & dudes Dos-si-do's pics being the only representing Archive here. Thats one sexy ass lady you got there though, how many did you run and how many keepers?


I don't do 'keepers', amigo, except what goes in the jars. I'm a bean popper that prefers adventure over 'repeats', even if I hit a dud now and then. That said, I copped three single beans as part of a test buy from Midweek Song. Got one boy, and two girls, one of which is a big disappointment. This one should be better. I hope.


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 11, 2015)

any grapes?


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 12, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> any grapes?


Remember spicy gumdrops? The first one, which I hate, tastes nasty, quite frankly [ w/ a pathetic yield ]. The second [ pictured ] is much more grape, less spice. THis is based on the fast bloomed mom - have yet to sample the clone.


----------



## Flash63 (Oct 29, 2015)

My first run with Pie Face,I have 5 females here is #5 @30days


----------



## Shastafarian (Oct 29, 2015)

Hows it smell you lucky dog? I wanted those pretty bad, although I compromised with Exotics Cherry Cream Pie so I will get some cherry also. But that looks great BTW I can see the Pie in it and that Face off is a beast I can see it in there too. I bet u get a better Phenotype than that one if u popped them all? But you said 5 females what's the other ladies looking like?

This is my El Fuego Dna



This is my Hashbar Og but this is a special one very very PNW hash plant IMHO about 80% dominant I'd say.

another

This is My only cookies on deck at the moment and I ripped on it but it aint to bad now
G.A.S Raspberry Cookies

  

This special Cookies is about 3 days away and It smells so Strong of Straight RazzzzzBerries and cream funk. I now finally Love It and It has lived up to her Look in Taste and bag appeal I will say its a bit small and it goes the longer side of 70days but its starting to become a favorite in my garden. I have decided to use her in future breeding projects and hit her to a new Blue Petrol Dad just to see but in the future I have to strengthen her Funk traits with something good and Hopefully give some of those Flavors to my other cookies like More Cowbells and Hashbar Og might work I have a good Pollen stock. I was just about to pull her tonight but decided a few more days to make sure. I haven't dialed her down yet but Im learning her now.


----------



## Flash63 (Oct 30, 2015)

Nice pics shas!The Pie Face has a acrid,sour nose right now,but has a long way to go....The other 4 are 1 1/2 weeks behind.I popped the entire pack (12) like I always do.


----------



## Shastafarian (Oct 30, 2015)

Good Job doing 12 your gonna get like 4 keepers probably knowing Archives quality. I cant wait to see them man.


----------



## firsttimeARE (Nov 5, 2015)

What have yall been running for feeds on these?

I've run Pieface and Stinkbomb and Grimace OG so far. I ran 4 Grimace and all 4 were males, im thinking this was my fault as I couldnt find an EC it liked, it always seemed like there was too little or too much and I never did figure it out.

Stinkbomb 2 of 4 were males and one was really sensitive to nutrients(and had weird growth with the side growth overgrowing the tops) and the other was decent smoke. The 2 males looked good, which is too bad. Had some cheesey smelling smoke. If I left the room and came back after blazing it was like a cheese factory. I found that weird as it was supposed to smell cat pissy with the norcal cat piss. I only got 6 freebies during the Attitude special or Choice as they were called then so I grew out a clone into a mom and just made a pass of cuts on it, which are currently day 7 in cloner without roots yet. This was by far the longest reveg i've ever had. Took about 3 solid weeks to finally put out normal growth.

I started 2 Pieface recently and one fell out my cloner when I was checking the pH and broke so I only have 1 so far and its doing weird things. The side growth is overgrowing the top and it seems to not be able to handle nutrients worth a damn. As little as 0.8EC is giving it burn in DWC.


----------



## Shastafarian (Nov 5, 2015)

Hmmm... Got a bad pack of casper recently the entire batch was terrible I ran them for a month and they looked like all runts. I had Rudboi from a different distributor that did great right next to it I haven't transplanted yet for clones because I was trying to conserve space. But I was about to get the Race fuel if they have it. Its a hard one to find so hopefully they aren't bluffing. I got a cross with a Hashbar dad to El Fuego that Im ready to see its 1st clones on the 2 females I have out of 4 beans notbad from my own cross just hope the goods are in the finished bud. Got some Sins Blu Petrol And SilverBack Jacks so Im full atm.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 5, 2015)

I almost never take clones; I prefer popping beans and moving on to the next ones, but for some reason I thought Grape Smuggler was going to be worthwhile. Just took down the last round of clones from 2 fems, and honestly, both suck. They were different phenos - both suck. One was disagreeable as soon as flipped, the other had no problems, but both taste like crap. Sticky crap with decent potency, but crap.

On the other hand, Cherry White from Cabin Fever was in the same group, and though it runs long - chopped the clone @ 75 days - it may be the best weed I've ever tasted, with a terrific upbeat high. High yield, too. Odd to have maybe the best ever, and the two of the worst in the same grow,


----------



## Da2ra (Nov 5, 2015)

All my face-off bx2 had good potency but didn't have the OG smell I was looking for. It was the first time where I had plants that actually look like the breeders pics though. I made seeds and am looking forward to finding a keeper in those 100 or so.


----------



## yahooman (Nov 5, 2015)

shark bite is an azz kicker!


----------



## Shastafarian (Nov 5, 2015)

I just Got some RACE FUEL OG And Bodhis White Lotus on the way! stoked for sure on them Race Fuel I got a confirmation they are stocked and some other hard to gets ...


----------



## Shastafarian (Feb 8, 2016)

Da2ra said:


> All my face-off bx2 had good potency but didn't have the OG smell I was looking for. It was the first time where I had plants that actually look like the breeders pics though. I made seeds and am looking forward to finding a keeper in those 100 or so.


Doc does and amazing job I think and making sure that you will get what you pay for is usually typical except I had a bad pack of Casper Og recently or I had a water issue and they all where stunted and died around 3-4weeks old but I had 6 very good Hashbar Og phenotypes and now out of 12 I have 2 RudeBoi Og female phenos I strongly recommend the HashBar I got several keepers in that group that I decided to keep 3 one I think might not even be a Hashbar its so strong of Og Fuel Funk Nasty I cant describe its ridiculous my Landlord is always asking whats up with the Stank in the house and I have a 24" Phresh filter and a decent 450cfm Fan running it to get the smell out but if I run this #6 pheno its nothing like the other 5 I had they ranged from no smell to very nice Funky PNW Hashplant Fruity smell I have not seen very many people grow them because of the Pic up on the bank sucks probably compared to what it truly looks like.
I want to see what you made from those Face Off Bx now??


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 8, 2016)

Nice thread


----------



## genuity (Mar 22, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Nice thread


Yeah......any fresh French toast picks,thinking of grabbing a pack.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 23, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> I almost never take clones; I prefer popping beans and moving on to the next ones, but for some reason I thought Grape Smuggler was going to be worthwhile. Just took down the last round of clones from 2 fems, and honestly, both suck. They were different phenos - both suck. One was disagreeable as soon as flipped, the other had no problems, but both taste like crap. Sticky crap with decent potency, but crap.
> 
> On the other hand, Cherry White from Cabin Fever was in the same group, and though it runs long - chopped the clone @ 75 days - it may be the best weed I've ever tasted, with a terrific upbeat high. High yield, too. Odd to have maybe the best ever, and the two of the worst in the same grow,


That _best ever_ may be perceived that way, only because it is saving you from having to smoke the shitty smuggler weed...


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 23, 2016)

genuity said:


> Yeah......any fresh French toast picks,thinking of grabbing a pack.


Pics might be hard right now since it is a new one. I'm def looking at that too. Paris OG x Face on Fire(Wifi#43 x FaceOff OGBx1) sounds like it will be a great one. The Face on Firewas very limited at one of the cups only 10 packs made

I'll have something to contribute to this thread eventually. I have someone giving me a pack of Stink Bomb and Rudeboi to try


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 23, 2016)

face off og (bx2)


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 23, 2016)

still have 18 seeds left. was a great purchase. have them in the cloner. have a bush in flower. lanky. but nice yield. its no frills on the taste. classic og, gas, fuel, funk, chem thing. little lime. touch of sweet. its not for the rookies. this some potent smoke. roots slow. everything else is fantastic. my find #95. i've passed to someone here. its the best way to get feedback. share & see what another person thinks. still "french toast" looks killer. i have grimace og. i lost 4 to damping and never went back in the pack. rooting cuts for reversal. bought the fem spray on fleebay. i could make collidal but i just wanna try to make fems seeds & see if she reverses first. grape ape, gg#4 , & merlin's magik lemon all getting hit by face off #95... making purple gorilla, brass monkey, & merlin's magik OG (aka the wizard's hat). hopefully have seeds before the summer is out. do some testing.


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 23, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> That _best ever_ may be perceived that way, only because it is saving you from having to smoke the shitty smuggler weed...


Good point. And accurate.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 27, 2016)

So where's a good place to get archive genetics? I'm looking hard for that Do Si Dos.. Preferably available stateside.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Mar 27, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> So where's a good place to get archive genetics? I'm looking hard for that Do Si Dos.. Preferably available stateside.


SVOC or Greenline Organics.
Do Si Dos wasn't in the last drop. I don't think there is going to be any more.


----------



## Traxx187 (Mar 27, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> SVOC or Greenline Organics.
> Do Si Dos wasn't in the last drop. I don't think there is going to be any more.


Lol i saw the pack for 800$ for dos si dos and that was last drop long time ago lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 27, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> So where's a good place to get archive genetics? I'm looking hard for that Do Si Dos.. Preferably available stateside.


You won't be getting those anymore. That ship sailed long ago and were overpriced. There are very good OGKB crosses out there.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 27, 2016)

I just smoked some for the first time yesterday.. Turned my noggin inside out.. I've had potent.. But purple, terpy as anything I've ever tried and potent as fuck... I'd stop testing, cull everything and fill my shit with her forever and ever to get a grasp on that ass!! Whoo weee!!


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 27, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> You won't be getting those anymore. That ship sailed long ago and were overpriced. There are very good OGKB crosses out there.


I really just need a cut of this OGKB to play with...


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 27, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> I really just need a cut of this OGKB to play with...


Tbh bro you don't want the cut just cus of it being super snail mode in the growth area. It is t vigorous at all. I know top growers who had her had to veg her for a least 2 months just to get her into 8-12in height. She is very good tho but nobody can speed her growth up. But this is how I look at it when the flowers of it was being supplied to the dispensary it was sold at before the huge cookie craze why would that person run a slow cut like this to supply meds to people? If it was truly slow like that I don't think it would have been ran for production but you never know. Also heard that the OGKB that most have is an infected cut which is why it grows slow like it does but that can't be confirmed 100% but find some crosses of it bro you will love those better. Much more vigor


----------



## Traxx187 (Mar 27, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Tbh bro you don't want the cut just cus of it being super snail mode in the growth area. It is t vigorous at all. I know top growers who had her had to veg her for a least 2 months just to get her into 8-12in height. She is very good tho but nobody can speed her growth up. But this is how I look at it when the flowers of it was being supplied to the dispensary it was sold at before the huge cookie craze why would that person run a slow cut like this to supply meds to people? If it was truly slow like that I don't think it would have been ran for production but you never know. Also heard that the OGKB that most have is an infected cut which is why it grows slow like it does but that can't be confirmed 100% but find some crosses of it bro you will love those better. Much more vigor


I can get a ogkb hopefully still from medicropper...


----------



## greendiamond9 (Mar 27, 2016)

SVOC will be dropping these soon.
Memory Loss Male ×
Forum Cookies
Ghost og
Malawi × Nl Haze
Dogshit
Schrom
Polynesian Cookie


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 28, 2016)

dosido cuts are floating around as well....


----------



## Crippykeeper (Apr 10, 2016)

Sup I would like to know if anyone has grown out valley girl or the Casper OG. If so what did she smell and taste like I'm Looking for the pine lime OG flavor. And was directed to try archive. If there's a strain in their library that's has the flavor I'm looking for please lmk. Thank you.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 10, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> I can get a ogkb hopefully still from medicropper...


Right on, is this a dude you know on the forums or the name of a dispensary to buy clones?


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 10, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> dosido cuts are floating around as well....


I'd love to get my hands on that one too, never had a clone that I didn't snip myself... The whole clone-only thing is getting to sound pretty exciting actually, I visit cali all the time.. Enough that I have a rec.. Everytime I am out there I never think to snag a cut of anything...Hmmm


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 10, 2016)

the clone games def going strong.....i was thinking of tracking a dosido down but said nahhhh track other shit down lol


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 10, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> the clone games def going strong.....i was thinking of tracking a dosido down but said nahhhh track other shit down lol


I just left LA with a jar of that at the end of March... Shit is unreal... It was grown by Jungleboyz, I got it at TLC Collective. Seriously the best cannabis I have ever tried..

As far as smoking goes it checks all the boxes... Great flavor, great potency, bag appeal for years... I live far far away from LA and the peeps around here really really want to get at her once they see the jar... Until they smoke it, then they don't want it ever again...

They all just say that one hit is too much.... I love it.. I brought back 91va x the white, sfv x tk, white wookies, wedding cake, and lambsbread x fire og and no one is scared of those ones after one puff...


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 10, 2016)

Anything I smoke before, I can blaze a bit of her, and after I seriously question if I was even high before I got to the Dosidos...


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 10, 2016)

always on the hunt for strength, maybe i do need her lol


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 10, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> always on the hunt for strength, maybe i do need her lol


I'll admit, I'm a bit of a flavor chaser and I didn't think I was on the lookout for strength until I got this bitch in my lungs! I think I want the clone of her more than the OGKB come to think about it....


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 11, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> always on the hunt for strength, maybe i do need her lol


I might can help you on that


----------



## goodro wilson (Apr 11, 2016)

Does any place have dos seeds in stock ?


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 11, 2016)

goodro wilson said:


> Does any place have dos seeds in stock ?


Huh?


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 11, 2016)

goodro wilson said:


> Does any place have dos seeds in stock ?


Dosidos? apparently they have been out everywhere for a while now... Try to find a cut... That's the hunt I'm on.. Haha.


----------



## goodro wilson (Apr 11, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Dosidos? apparently they have been out everywhere for a while now... Try to find a cut... That's the hunt I'm on.. Haha.


Cuts are non existent pretty much where I'm from id love to run some real clone onlys but in my state you don't tell anyone you grow


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 11, 2016)

goodro wilson said:


> Cuts are non existent pretty much where I'm from id love to run some real clone onlys but in my state you don't tell anyone you grow


Yeah I live in one of those states....only ones know I grow is RIU and my Mrs.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 11, 2016)

goodro wilson said:


> Cuts are non existent pretty much where I'm from id love to run some real clone onlys but in my state you don't tell anyone you grow


Yeah, for real. Me too brotha.



skunkwreck said:


> Yeah I live in one of those states....only ones know I grow is RIU and my Mrs.


Same here, I'd be such a loner without this place, haha...


----------



## YummyFarms (May 22, 2016)

Hey guys, Al check out a place called Midnite Farms clones out of Norcal. They have the Do Si Do, Casper, OGKB and many more proven strains. I have grown them out and they are sick. Check out my Instagram for some pics. I have also grown out Archives Lemon Amnesia and Grape Smuggler. The Lemon gave me a rare bubblegum pheno I call Gumball OG. Pure candy! Also the Grape Smuggler smelled just like grapes. Called that strain Grape Slurpee. Seeds never come out exactly as the original for the most part so that is why I rename. Archive is one of the best breeders I have ever dealt with, quality seeds!
Adam-YummyFarms

Al if you ever head to San Diego I can give you DoSiDo or anything you want.


----------



## YummyFarms (May 22, 2016)

I also have a great Mendo Breath clone from Gage Green genetics!!


----------



## YummyFarms (May 22, 2016)

Triangle OG, Cookies and Cream oh yeah and for sure no bugs or pm. I have been growing for 20 yrs and used to refuse any clone because I didn't want any type of mite or thrip or powdery mildew. I have had them all and learned my lesson. Now I am all about helping people out.


----------



## YummyFarms (May 22, 2016)

Also check out Dark Heart Nursery in Norcal for clones. All strains are verified and bug free


----------



## Al Yamoni (May 22, 2016)

YummyFarms said:


> Hey guys, Al check out a place called Midnite Farms clones out of Norcal. They have the Do Si Do, Casper, OGKB and many more proven strains. I have grown them out and they are sick. Check out my Instagram for some pics. I have also grown out Archives Lemon Amnesia and Grape Smuggler. The Lemon gave me a rare bubblegum pheno I call Gumball OG. Pure candy! Also the Grape Smuggler smelled just like grapes. Called that strain Grape Slurpee. Seeds never come out exactly as the original for the most part so that is why I rename. Archive is one of the best breeders I have ever dealt with, quality seeds!
> Adam-YummyFarms
> 
> Al if you ever head to San Diego I can give you DoSiDo or anything you want.


Hell yeah, I appreciate that brother! I visit San Diego all the time, well Oceanside that is.. I'll get at you for sure next time I'm down there, sesh it up.


----------



## Trich_holmes (Jun 5, 2016)

Archive drop @Mountain Inceptions if anyone interested


----------



## Pah (Jun 18, 2016)

Congratulations on Archive Portland!


----------



## ky man (Jun 18, 2016)

ThaDocta1 said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome everyone.
> 
> We are a legal company incorporated in Europe. Therefore companies working inside the US shipping to non-med legal states are in breach of some pretty major laws. Not to be taken lightly, and we don't play with the DOJ. Pretty sure they went all the way to the Philipines for Gypsy Nirvana just last year or so. I wouldn't touch NGR or SeedVault with my worst enemy's dick.
> 
> OGKB has been sold out because it does not like to produce very many seeds. When a few lights only produces seeds in the hundreds, we will keep them for ourselves, unless y'all wanna pay $500 a pack. The rest of the cookie crosses just sell out really fast, every time. Because the market is fickle and people buy what they THINK is dank cuz some Rappers say so. Not because of 20 years of history of it being dank or anything like Old school Sativas like Malawi Gold, PNW Dogshit or Vintage Pure Indicas like the Purple INdica or Cat PIss.


vintage pure purple indica,,I would love to have a pack of that.my friend has some of that but its not pure and only some of the plants go purple in the fall.ky


----------



## Southerner (Jun 25, 2016)

I went to the Portland Archive store and I figuired I'd report back since its sorta on topic. I picked up forum GSC, GG4, and SourD clones, though I was hoping they would have something from one of their own lines in clone form. I'm happy since I havn't grown any of them anyway(I don't really trust the clones at any other club). Budtender said they did some RudeBoi clones on opening day and they plan on maybe doing some of their Shark Bite(GWS X Face Off Bx) in clone form soon. They had all their seeds, I had to resist hard from buying the last pack of the Grimmace OG. Also picked up a couple eights of Tangie and Dosidos. Top quality, best club weed ive had in a long time. Definately worth a visit if youre in the PNW.


----------



## GrowrillaShake (Jun 26, 2016)

I've got quite a few things in my collection but I can't seem to find myself grimace when he's around lol


----------



## Beemo (Jun 26, 2016)

added french toast to the archive collection...


----------



## Flash63 (Jun 26, 2016)

Pie face


----------



## v.s one (Jun 26, 2016)

Flash63 said:


> View attachment 3718161 View attachment 3718161 Pie face View attachment 3718155View attachment 3718156


Nice haul man!!! Looks like you got a little bit of everything out of her. What did she smell like?


----------



## GrowrillaShake (Jun 26, 2016)

Beemo said:


> added french toast to the archive collection...View attachment 3718144


Envy that collection man! Big ups


----------



## GrowrillaShake (Jun 26, 2016)

Flash63 said:


> View attachment 3718161 View attachment 3718161 Pie face View attachment 3718155View attachment 3718156


Absolutely stunning! Nice color I'm sure she's fragrant. How's she been for you? No nanners?


----------



## Flash63 (Jun 27, 2016)

She looks better than she tastes, fruity but a little bland.I have another pheno that yields and tastes much nicer,just no colours..I have yet to find a nanner in any of Archives gear..


----------



## Flash63 (Jun 28, 2016)

Been thinking about germinating the Race Fuel,anyone familiar with this variety?


----------



## Trich_holmes (Jun 30, 2016)

Flash63 said:


> View attachment 3718940 She looks better than she tastes, fruity but a little bland.I have another pheno that yields and tastes much nicer,just no colours..I have yet to find a nanner in any of Archives gear..


I hate when I get a plant that shines and then tastes flat. Sucks to get let down after waiting all cycle to try her...


----------



## Terrapin2 (Jul 11, 2016)

two rude boi's og


----------



## HungryMan420 (Jul 21, 2016)

Flash63 the RaceFuels Are Kill the HighOctaneOG Cut Doc Used in the X is A Killer!! I had 3 phenos all Strait Pinsol Earth to the max!!


----------



## breadboy (Jul 24, 2016)

Hey all.
Well I just stumbled upon this archive thread, and I must say that I am a fan. The vigor and explosive growth of their gear I'm running, is... vigorous and explosive... haha... Oh god, that actually made me laugh abit, I'm getting old.
Anyway, I'm in southern Oregon, and my outdoor girls are turning into big 'uns. 
Outta 12 seeds of each of the two strains I'm runnin from Archive, I got 5 female Oregon Lemons and 6 female Grape Smugglers (keeping several of the males from each strain around for stock)... and here's one of the big girls... pic is over a month old, it's about three times that size now. 
Pictured below is a Grape Smugglers... Nice kinda pine tree profile...
 
Here's a huge Oregon Lemons... Poised to yield about 6-7 lbs.
 
Lots of pheno variation among the females...
Below, another grape smugglers (it's the one to the right, with only half of it in frame... the one in the foreground is a blueberry fuel from sour seeds) not at all like the first one I pictured. This one is a perfect pom-pom, and with no pruning, just it's natural profile... Month old photo, these are all monsters now. I'll try and post tomorrow with updated photos of these beasts. 
 
Another Oregon lemons....
 
Loving these girls Archive... Thank you and much love.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jul 24, 2016)

I've 5 HazMat OGs and 4 Memory Losses going outdoors in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Trich_holmes (Jul 24, 2016)

breadboy said:


> Hey all.
> Well I just stumbled upon this archive thread, and I must say that I am a fan. The vigor and explosive growth of their gear I'm running, is... vigorous and explosive... haha... Oh god, that actually made me laugh abit, I'm getting old.
> Anyway, I'm in southern Oregon, and my outdoor girls are turning into big 'uns.
> Outta 12 seeds of each of the two strains I'm runnin from Archive, I got 5 female Oregon Lemons and 6 female Grape Smugglers (keeping several of the males from each strain around for stock)... and here's one of the big girls... pic is over a month old, it's about three times that size now.
> ...


Have you smoked any of the Oregon lemons before? I'm interested at how terpy it really is. Beautiful grow by the way !! I like how you have so many different profiles. The lemon is a monster dude!!


----------



## Terrapin2 (Jul 25, 2016)

wow @breadboy .......stunning specimens !!

here is my female rude boi's og


----------



## greencropper (Jul 25, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> View attachment 3741668 wow @breadboy .......stunning specimens !!
> 
> here is my female rude boi's og


looks good bro, have you ever grown FaceOff OG before?


----------



## Terrapin2 (Jul 25, 2016)

greencropper said:


> looks good bro, have you ever grown FaceOff OG before?


hey man 

have not-first time growing Archive, have only read and seen amazing stuff. elite genetics from my understanding. 

have you any experience with archive?


----------



## greencropper (Jul 25, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> hey man
> 
> have not-first time growing Archive, have only read and seen amazing stuff. elite genetics from my understanding.
> 
> have you any experience with archive?


hi bro, im very interested in the FaceOff OG, Archive has used it in many crosses, most notably Do-si-dos(OGKB x FaceOff OG), ive got Faceoff coming in the mail right now, with a suitable OGKB for some homemade Do-si-dos pollen chuckin fun! it will be my first Archive purchase, the Rude BOI is a great type too by all accounts!


----------



## Arkitecht (Aug 16, 2016)

Figured I would add some love to this thread. I live in Portland Or, and just recently found that Archive Seed bank has a store front just a short way from my house, I think its relatively new. Anyway I have run Archive gear a few years ago with AMAZING results so I was STOKED that I could literally walk there, check out the seeds AND look at the buds from those seeds, at the same time. I highly recommend that others who live in Oregon close to Portland check it out. Its a little more pricey than getting the seeds online, but not by much. And honestly being able to hold the buds in one hand and the seeds that those buds came from in the other is worth the extra couple dollars in my opinion. I just recently purchased chem91 x memory loss the other day and popped the seeds last night. Also they say that all of their packs have 10 seeds but all mine had 12 .

I'm pretty excited that there is a place like Archive close to my house. I will absolutely visit again!!!!!


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 16, 2016)

Arkitecht said:


> Figured I would add some love to this thread. I live in Portland Or, and just recently found that Archive Seed bank has a store front just a short way from my house, I think its relatively new. Anyway I have run Archive gear a few years ago with AMAZING results so I was STOKED that I could literally walk there, check out the seeds AND look at the buds from those seeds, at the same time. I highly recommend that others who live in Oregon close to Portland check it out. Its a little more pricey than getting the seeds online, but not by much. And honestly being able to hold the buds in one hand and the seeds that those buds came from in the other is worth the extra couple dollars in my opinion. I just recently purchased chem91 x memory loss the other day and popped the seeds last night. Also they say that all of their packs have 10 seeds but all mine had 12 .
> 
> I'm pretty excited that there is a place like Archive close to my house. I will absolutely visit again!!!!!


How much of a difference is the price in store vs online?


----------



## Arkitecht (Aug 16, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> How much of a difference is the price in store vs online?


Obviously depends what site, but more or less 15$ or so . They also have a large selection of clones.


----------



## Beemo (Aug 16, 2016)

greenline has faceoff bx2 for 75 right now.... 
paid over 125 for mine at beedsman a couple yrs ago....

http://www.glcheckout.com/product/face-off-bx2-archive-seed-bank/


----------



## higher self (Aug 16, 2016)

I got the last hazmat OG last night  I love archive & ive only had their mr danks golden ticket. It was terpy as fuck! Only thing im disappointed by is crap germination rate & runt seedlings. Popped 2 packs of rudeboi only have 9 alive, not cool especially when other strains germinated just fine. But I dont care I will keep scooping archive packs when I can.


----------



## higher self (Aug 17, 2016)

Just wanted to say my rudeboi's are droppin out daily from damping. So thats my fault for starting them off in reused soil. Although other seeds popped still doing better, its all good wont make that mistake again. Decided on my next packs of archive going to get a few poochie love packs. I love sativas


----------



## Terrapin2 (Aug 17, 2016)

rude boi's OG day 15


----------



## breadboy (Aug 20, 2016)

Here's a little pictographic update of some of my Archive 'Oregon lemons.' Ended up with five females- each one appears to be a unique phenotype. At least one or two of em are gonna be super heady and I'll foster those genetics for years to come.... hopefully.
Getting large and starting to bloom out, can't hardly wait....
Here's my OL (g1)- big girl. Nice round Pom Pom shape.

My home medical grow is in a bunch of sectional plots in the clearing around my house, not in single big flat plot in neat rows, like corn and other cash crops. Since I always start from seed, I typically end up with various phenotypes within a single strain. With making seed stock every year and trying to log each plants growth structure and rate, I need to keep plants distinct from one another... I don't want to just have five unique phenotypes of Oregon Lemons all labelled OL, so I label my plants initial wise according to strain.... so Oregon Lemons is OL... and following the strain initials is a letter and number in parentheticals. The letter stands for a particular plot.... my plot in my old veg garden(g), hay bales or raised boxes(b), my hillside(h), etc... and the number that follows the plot letter is to distinguish multiples of the same strain within a single plot... so I might have several Oregon lemons in my garden plot, and I'd identify them as OL(g1), OL(g2), OL(g3) etc....
Just thought I'd share my labelling system, not sure why, just felt compelled to... Maybe someone has an easier way they might be prompted to share?
Anyways, back to the Archive 'Oregon Lemons' shots....
Here's my OL(g2)... Little different structure, more apical dominant... a little more of that kinda classic pine tree shape...

Another lovely OL(p1)

And here's an over month old photo of an OL monster. Gotta get an updated shot to show the enormity of OL(b1)...

I'll do an update of my grape smugglers next time.
Hope everyone's grow is going great, and be safe everyone.
A nice panaroma of my med. grow in southern Oregon.... many of these beast are Archive gear or descendants of
Retract... Couldn't get the panorama to load... Here's a decent shot with my pop in frame...


----------



## breadboy (Aug 20, 2016)

breadboy said:


> Here's a little pictographic update of some of my Archive 'Oregon lemons.' Ended up with five females- each one appears to be a unique phenotype. At least one or two of em are gonna be super heady and I'll foster those genetics for years to come.... hopefully.
> Getting large and starting to bloom out, can't hardly wait....
> Here's my OL (g1)- big girl. Nice round Pom Pom shape.
> View attachment 3761714
> ...


Just realized this probably wasn't the appropriate thread for my thrilling strain and phenotype labelling system.... Whoops. 
But, yeah, I'm cool with Archive's gear for sure.


----------



## MistaRasta (Aug 20, 2016)

higher self said:


> Just wanted to say my rudeboi's are droppin out daily from damping. So thats my fault for starting them off in reused soil. Although other seeds popped still doing better, its all good wont make that mistake again. Decided on my next packs of archive going to get a few poochie love packs. I love sativas


Sucks dude

This exact same thing happened to me with about 4 packs of Archive seeds. They all just dampened off except a few. Definitely grower error , moving into a new spot and not cleaning enough mixed with tainted compost did it for me..Lost faceoffbx2, grimace, casper, and racefuel.

Still have two packs of Kirkwood, Hellraiser, and Valley girl.
I need to run them soon. the survivors out of my Racefuel were some straight heat though. One was a keeper, grows three times faster than blue dream, and stacks big gassy golf balls. proper name for sure.


----------



## Trich_holmes (Aug 20, 2016)

MistaRasta said:


> Sucks dude
> 
> This exact same thing happened to me with about 4 packs of Archive seeds. They all just dampened off except a few. Definitely grower error , moving into a new spot and not cleaning enough mixed with tainted compost did it for me..Lost faceoffbx2, grimace, casper, and racefuel.
> 
> ...


Sorry for your loss...I really wish though that they would drop the Casper and the grimace again! Paid for a few packs to a certain seed bank that said they were taking pre orders for a drop that never happened. Then greedy line's dumb ass got a handful and taxes the shit outta them. Know this isn't the thread to torch the dude, but Greenline Organic seedbank is a douche bag of the highest order! Now he's dropping his own line at 150 a pack. No work at all done either, he just used a sunset sherbet male and hit elite clones. The same thing he's always trashing others for doing...fuuuuck him! I'll get my Archive elsewhere! Rant over


----------



## Terrapin2 (Aug 20, 2016)

^hahahaha
seriously. 
and imo, his "dipndots" aren't very aesthetically appealing- regardless, crossing the two most popular strains....just trying to cash in on others work...

I don't dig that style.


----------



## Southerner (Aug 20, 2016)

How do you even get a Sunset Sherbert male?


----------



## Arkitecht (Aug 20, 2016)

I soaked 5 seeds from Archive over night and all 5 sprouted on the right side of the pic chem91xmemoryloss. 

The left side is frost boss from home-grown natural wonders that I picked up from seeds here now. Only 2 of the 5 made it, it's how it goes.


----------



## Trich_holmes (Aug 20, 2016)

Southerner said:


> How do you even get a Sunset Sherbert male?


I'm assuming it's a reversed fem so techically not a male..


----------



## higher self (Aug 20, 2016)

MistaRasta said:


> Sucks dude
> 
> This exact same thing happened to me with about 4 packs of Archive seeds. They all just dampened off except a few. Definitely grower error , moving into a new spot and not cleaning enough mixed with tainted compost did it for me..Lost faceoffbx2, grimace, casper, and racefuel.
> 
> ...


Yeah man its not fun seeing them go down like that. Gotta move on to other things & you still have plenty of heat from archive. I picked up a pack of hazmat OG so excited about that. Really saving my pennies for this new drop coming up. Want to buy some more rudeboi packs but ive got 4 seedlings alive & an irene s1 from cannaventure that's almost ready to be cloned. So someway or another im going to taste some irene dammit lol!


----------



## higher self (Aug 26, 2016)

So from their IG account the new drop should be in another month for online seedbanks. I bet artizenseedshop will get them 1st.


----------



## Trich_holmes (Aug 26, 2016)

higher self said:


> So from their IG account the new drop should be in another month for online seedbanks. I bet artizenseedshop will get them 1st.


What's the url? Never heard of them and google results come up with a heirloom tomatoe company..


----------



## higher self (Aug 26, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> What's the url? Never heard of them and google results come up with a heirloom tomatoe company..


https://www.instagram.com/archiveseedbank/
https://www.instagram.com/archiveportland/

Their web site http://www.archiveportland.net/

http://en.seedfinder.eu/database/breeder/Archive_Seed_Bank/


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 26, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> What's the url? Never heard of them and google results come up with a heirloom tomatoe company..


https://www.sustainablewestseattle.org


----------



## Trich_holmes (Aug 26, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> https://www.sustainablewestseattle.org


Thanks! There's an artisan seeds that had me thinking they were hidden somewhere..lmfao thought they were cold slick


----------



## greendiamond9 (Aug 28, 2016)

I found two males today
One Memory Loss and one Haz Mat OG


----------



## shonuff_305 (Aug 29, 2016)

higher self said:


> Yeah man its not fun seeing them go down like that. Gotta move on to other things & you still have plenty of heat from archive. I picked up a pack of hazmat OG so excited about that. Really saving my pennies for this new drop coming up. Want to buy some more rudeboi packs but ive got 4 seedlings alive & an irene s1 from cannaventure that's almost ready to be cloned. So someway or another im going to taste some irene dammit lol!


I've just order the pure irene from CannaVenture How is she doing for you


----------



## higher self (Aug 29, 2016)

shonuff_305 said:


> I've just order the pure irene from CannaVenture How is she doing for you



Still in veg about to top it & clone soon. Its growing fairly slow but the seedling was a runt that I was patient with. It has a lanky OG structure but no smells just yet. I was flowering it for a week during my last run but had to scrap it along w/ others in mid flower. Was sad about that but I will most defiantly get to flower the Irene out this go around, should be another 3 weeks or so & I'll be ready.

Got some beans coming in that is using a Rudeboi as the male so cant wait to get those started to make up for the two packs I basically lost to seed dampening & high temp/humidity.


----------



## shonuff_305 (Aug 29, 2016)

Thanks and sounds good hope everything goes well.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 29, 2016)

MistaRasta said:


> Sucks dude
> 
> This exact same thing happened to me with about 4 packs of Archive seeds. They all just dampened off except a few. Definitely grower error , moving into a new spot and not cleaning enough mixed with tainted compost did it for me..Lost faceoffbx2, grimace, casper, and racefuel.
> 
> ...


Ive got a few grows under my belt.....got lazy last month.....used soil I grew heirloom peppers in......BAD FUCKEN JUJU GENTS. I have some wonderful sweet tooth I pollinated with classics ICE male and half dampened off.....half have lived so far......ordered a bale of sunshine #4 yesterday.........made me fucken cry seeing those babies go like that cause I really do know their potential. Id love to grow out anything archive.......dosnt really matter which strain cause I'll base my report on two packs of a same strain usually not just one.


----------



## Terrapin2 (Sep 5, 2016)

rude boi's OG day 35
5gallon coco coir
very gassy. like stopping by a gasoline station. not my best looking strain right now but she makes my mouth water w/ the gas petrol savory kush stink. excited to see her finish.


----------



## shonuff_305 (Sep 5, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> View attachment 3773937 View attachment 3773938 View attachment 3773939 View attachment 3773940 View attachment 3773941 rude boi's OG day 35
> 5gallon coco coir
> very gassy. like stopping by a gasoline station. not my best looking strain right now but she makes my mouth water w/ the gas petrol savory kush stink. excited to see her finish.


Nice and healthy girls


----------



## Terrapin2 (Sep 8, 2016)

two French toast phenos 

 
 
---------------


----------



## Flash63 (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Terrapin2 (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## higher self (Sep 20, 2016)

Almost that time!!


----------



## Terrapin2 (Sep 20, 2016)

here's a iPhone pic of rude boi's og from yesterday. 
I'll post some better pictures later tonight once lights are on. 
day 50 tonight.


----------



## eastcoastled (Sep 20, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> here's a iPhone pic of rude boi's og from yesterday.
> I'll post some better pictures later tonight once lights are on.
> day 50 tonight.
> 
> View attachment 3785630


Looking good bro, I've got casper and memory loss in the vault. Should be popping one or the other before xmas.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Sep 20, 2016)

Memory Loss


----------



## Terrapin2 (Sep 20, 2016)

rude boi's og day 50


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 21, 2016)

And then this Happend


----------



## Terrapin2 (Sep 21, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> And then this Happend
> 
> View attachment 3786569


fucking awesome.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 21, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> fucking awesome.


No fire drops this whole summer and then 10 packs that i want on that list..


----------



## eastcoastled (Sep 21, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> No fire drops this whole summer and then 10 packs that i want on that list..


One thing for sure, I am a fucking liar....I said I was done buying sees for a minute.


----------



## Terrapin2 (Sep 21, 2016)

bwHahaha! 

seriously. 
God dammit.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Sep 21, 2016)

Haz Mat OG


----------



## WindShear (Sep 22, 2016)

Which crosses from that list do you guys think will have the most commercial appeal? Seriously, this drop is incredible. I can afford 4 packs, and I'm having a crazy hard time choosing. I'm looking for yield and potency.

I'm currently leaning towards Heavenly, Face on Fire, the Sweeties and Race Fuel.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 22, 2016)

Do we know which (if any) online banks will get these? 


Lightgreen2k said:


> And then this Happend
> 
> View attachment 3786569


----------



## higher self (Sep 22, 2016)

I dont know what to get!


----------



## greendiamond9 (Sep 22, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Do we know which (if any) online banks will get these?


Seed Vault Of California and Greenline Organics but not for a couple of weeks for online sales.


----------



## higher self (Sep 22, 2016)

Honestly dont need any more OG's but I could pick a 7-8 off the list I want. Just need something that doesn't have the lemon pinesol terps. Gotta do my homework on some of these strains.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 22, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> Seed Vault Of California and Greenline Organics but not for a couple of weeks for online sales.


Yeah but they are not getting the whole list. Archive is friends with the seedbank that posted that list. Furthermore archive stated that certain things will be alone going to that bank.

All the other banks have no idea what they will get.


----------



## higher self (Sep 22, 2016)

Peep this for the in store seed prices listed.

https://www.leafly.com/dispensary-info/archive-portland/menu


----------



## Vato_504 (Sep 22, 2016)

higher self said:


> Peep this for the in store seed prices listed.
> 
> https://www.leafly.com/dispensary-info/archive-portland/menu


Those prices is per pack


----------



## higher self (Sep 22, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Those prices is per pack


More than likely IMO but not sure. Says menu was updated an hour ago.


----------



## Vato_504 (Sep 22, 2016)

higher self said:


> More than likely IMO but not sure. Says menu was updated an hour ago.


I can only imagine what the banks gonna charge.


----------



## higher self (Sep 22, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> I can only imagine what the banks gonna charge.


I know right! Im wondering why the Rocket Fuel is the only one priced at $145 & that's what Im eying 1st. For me its 2 packs of the older releases or 1 pack of the new joints.


----------



## higher self (Sep 22, 2016)

Archive drop shutting down the website lol!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 22, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> Seed Vault Of California and Greenline Organics but not for a couple of weeks for online sales.


Thanks champion, appreciate the reply mate!!


----------



## higher self (Sep 22, 2016)

Well I guess Im waiting for the Greenline drop in a couple weeks. I had to scoop a Cannarado pack was down to the last 2 packs so I grabbed one. Good luck on scoring those Archive packs yall


----------



## Terrapin2 (Sep 24, 2016)

junior mints 
Clearwater kush 
Polynesian thin mint 
Samoas (always wanted that)
sour face 
sweeties
id like one of those. 

have the French toast ready to flip in a couple weeks, and really loving this rid boi's at day 54. 
so stinky and sticky


----------



## GreenSanta (Sep 24, 2016)

can someone explain to me the logo? whats the story behind it, does it mean anything special?


----------



## Terrapin2 (Sep 27, 2016)

sour patch will have the entire lineup-that is where i am purchasing from.
done w/ greenline.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 27, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> sour patch will have the entire lineup-that is where i am purchasing from.
> done w/ greenline.


Yeah, think I'd give sour patch a go over greenline too!


----------



## Terrapin2 (Sep 27, 2016)

i am thinking sweeties and maybe the samoas.
they made it super difficult, lol.

can't go wrong it seems.


----------



## deeproots74 (Sep 27, 2016)

Oregoneliteseeds is driving to Portland tomorrow to get some of that NEW Archive gear


----------



## Odin* (Sep 28, 2016)

@Terrapin2 What's the nose on that RudeBoi? Be sure to give some info on the smoke n' flavors when she's ready.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## eastcoastled (Sep 28, 2016)

4 caspers in the paper towel!


----------



## Terrapin2 (Sep 28, 2016)

Odin* said:


> @Terrapin2 What's the nose on that RudeBoi? Be sure to give some info on the smoke n' flavors when she's ready.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


right now it smells like pine, a touch of citrus, and just like that old school hashy woody/earthy kinda funk-really is mouthwatering. 
day 58 lights come on soon, will see how it has developed.


----------



## Trich_holmes (Sep 28, 2016)

Artizen just posted a new drop for Saturday, 3pm Pacific. I gotta get in on round 2! Missed out by minutes on the first drop.


----------



## Terrapin2 (Oct 1, 2016)

rudeboi's OG day 60


----------



## higher self (Oct 1, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> Artizen just posted a new drop for Saturday, 3pm Pacific. I gotta get in on round 2! Missed out by minutes on the first drop.


I know im shopping now but sheesh wasn't expecting these prices. I want the Rocket Fuel but for $175 I'll pass. Running some Rudeboi now & have a pack of Hazemat OG in the seed stash so im straight until I've grow these out.

Honestly cant say anything interests me that much from this drop not enough to spend $100+ Be nice if Archive posted some strain descriptions!


----------



## Trich_holmes (Oct 1, 2016)

higher self said:


> I know im shopping now but sheesh wasn't expecting these prices. I want the Rocket Fuel but for $175 I'll pass. Running some Rudeboi now & have a pack of Hazemat OG in the seed stash so im straight until I've grow these out.
> 
> Honestly cant say anything interests me that much from this drop not enough to spend $100+ Be nice if Archive posted some strain descriptions!


Yeah unfortunatly the hype has the prices through the roof. He does have some of the finest OG crosses though! While everyone was after the Dosiface, I just wanted a face on fire, but not fast enough. The other banks will be getting them this week, let's wait to see what they'll be charging..ugh! Did see seeds here now have a bunch of packs for $88. Making room for the new drop.


----------



## bubbahaze (Oct 1, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> Yeah unfortunatly the hype has the prices through the roof. He does have some of the finest OG crosses though! While everyone was after the Dosiface, I just wanted a face on fire, but not fast enough. The other banks will be getting them this week, let's wait to see what they'll be charging..ugh! Did see seeds here now have a bunch of packs for $88. Making room for the new drop.


Shn price gouge they specialize in mark ups


----------



## higher self (Oct 1, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> Yeah unfortunatly the hype has the prices through the roof. He does have some of the finest OG crosses though! While everyone was after the Dosiface, I just wanted a face on fire, but not fast enough. The other banks will be getting them this week, let's wait to see what they'll be charging..ugh! Did see seeds here now have a bunch of packs for $88. Making room for the new drop.


The hype is no doubt warranted. 

Fingers crossed Greenline doesn't change the prices on some of the older packs & I get some of the restocks.


----------



## Trich_holmes (Oct 1, 2016)

bubbahaze said:


> Shn price gouge they specialize in mark ups


Yeah they want $150 a pack normally and I don't bat them an eye. But for $88 price point on Docta's gear gets my attention for sure!


----------



## Trich_holmes (Oct 1, 2016)

higher self said:


> The hype is no doubt warranted.
> 
> Fingers crossed Greenline doesn't change the prices on some of the older packs & I get some of the restocks.


Pat has a real problem with jacking prices! I like his girl though. If he disappeared and let her run the biz, I'd be much happier doing business over there...


----------



## higher self (Oct 1, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> Pat has a real problem with jacking prices! I like his girl though. If he disappeared and let her run the biz, I'd be much happier doing business over there...


I dont know about all that but I got the Hazmat OG for $75 & Rudeboi for $80 so I def cant complain about GL. Let the restocks go under the radar so I can get that Memory Loss for the low lol!


----------



## Trich_holmes (Oct 1, 2016)

higher self said:


> I dont know about all that but I got the Hazmat OG for $75 & Rudeboi for $80 so I def cant complain about GL. Let the restocks go under the radar so I can get that Memory Loss for the low lol!


If he doesn't get a restock on it, SHN has it for $90 in stock...


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 1, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> Yeah they want $150 a pack normally and I don't bat them an eye. But for $88 price point on Docta's gear gets my attention for sure!


The prices are supposed to fall inline with artizens prices. 

He said he won't be making these new crosses forever already.


----------



## Beemo (Oct 1, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> The other banks will be getting them this week, let's wait to see what they'll be charging..ugh!


if anything, the other banks will charge more. definitely not less.
there's a reason artizen gets first drops from archive. they're buddies....
lucky enough to score 3 packs from artizen


----------



## Vato_504 (Oct 1, 2016)

Beemo said:


> if anything, the other banks will charge more. definitely not less.
> there's a reason artizen gets first drops from archive. they're buddies....
> lucky enough to score 3 packs from artizen


The cheapest bank that'll get them in the US will be greenline. Then maybe Sourpatch. I know SHN will be the most expensive without a doubt.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 1, 2016)

What if Archive is setting the prices saying you cant go any hire. Yes they are buddies. We shall see, I should hit him up and ask him.


----------



## Trich_holmes (Oct 1, 2016)

Beemo said:


> if anything, the other banks will charge more. definitely not less.
> there's a reason artizen gets first drops from archive. they're buddies....
> lucky enough to score 3 packs from artizen


Yes this was my sentiment exactly...


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 1, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> What if Archive is setting the prices saying you cant go any hire. Yes they are buddies. We shall see, I should hit him up and ask him.





Beemo said:


> if anything, the other banks will charge more. definitely not less.
> there's a reason artizen gets first drops from archive. they're buddies....
> lucky enough to score 3 packs from artizen


Just got reply from archive and the seeds should be. I know sour patches prices will be similar to artizens.


----------



## Beemo (Oct 1, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> What if Archive is setting the prices saying you cant go any hire.


I can see that happening. but lets see if the banks can resist the temptations...
the rate artizen is selling out of new archive gear. i doubt all the banks will get the new drop. 
my guess only a couple of banks that he used before will get his new drops.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 1, 2016)

Beemo said:


> I can see that happening. but lets see if the banks can resist the temptations...
> the rate artizen is selling out of new archive gear. i doubt all the banks will get the new drop.
> my guess only a couple of banks that he used before will get his new drops.


Seedvault
Greenline
Seedsherenow 
And a few others.


----------



## Terrapin2 (Oct 1, 2016)

i'm thinking samoas, been tying to get that for a second now.

maybe junior mints.
anybody know what DHN platinum gsc is?

and fuck greenline


----------



## Beemo (Oct 1, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> anybody know what DHN platinum gsc is?


dark heart nursery cut of platinum g.s.c.


----------



## Terrapin2 (Oct 1, 2016)

Beemo said:


> dark heart nursery cut of platinum g.s.c.


thanks.


----------



## tstick (Oct 4, 2016)

Hi.

I didn't realize there was an Archive thread until now! 

Hey, I really like the Archive Seed Bank. I stopped in and picked up aa 10-pak of Hash Bar OG....I''m hoping to get a lime-flavored phenotype from the Face Off OG influence and the extreme trichome production of the Hash Plant.

I also picked up a little bud to smoke while I was there. I got a gram of Rude Boi OG and a gram of White Tahoe Cookies....I wasn't blown away by the Rude Boi OG....It was ok. But the White Tahoe Cookies was really nice!

I'll definitely stop at Archive Seed Bank again next time I'm in Portland. Nice place...nice people!

peace


----------



## Terrapin2 (Oct 4, 2016)

rude boi's OG day 64:


----------



## Terrapin2 (Oct 4, 2016)

greencropper said:


> archive hasnt made samoas, scooby snacks or dosidos for years now man, i dont think they are going to be bred again...unless you breed them yourself?


samoas and scooby snacks are part of the new drops that's been happening. 

dosiFace is the new dosidos cross. 
dosidos 22 x face off BX1


----------



## greencropper (Oct 5, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> samoas and scooby snacks are part of the new drops that's been happening.
> 
> dosiFace is the new dosidos cross.
> dosidos 22 x face off BX1


dont mind me bro...missed a few pages ago when the drop was announced...up to speed now, cant believe archive has brought back samoas & scooby snacks! fantastic


----------



## Terrapin2 (Oct 5, 2016)

greencropper said:


> dont mind me bro...missed a few pages ago when the drop was announced...up to speed now, cant believe archive has brought back samoas & scooby snacks! fantastic


seriously, been trying for the somoas for over a year, gonna grab that and the rocket fuel. 
i've decided. lol. 
no more seed purchases till summer '17. 
thank god


----------



## higher self (Oct 5, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> rude boi's OG day 64:
> 
> View attachment 3797262 View attachment 3797263 View attachment 3797264



Looking A1! How many days you going to take um? Still sexing my 4 Rudeboi's, think I have 1 female but still waiting.

Yet again Cannarando stole my money that was for Archive drop lol! I picked up another pack yesterday, OGKB x SSH.


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 5, 2016)

higher self said:


> Looking A1! How many days you going to take um? Still sexing my 4 Rudeboi's, think I have 1 female but still waiting.
> 
> Yet again Cannarando stole my money that was for Archive drop lol! I picked up another pack yesterday, OGKB x SSH.


Where you get that OGKB cross from? Cookies and haze sounds like an nice one there. 

I'm gonna grab something from this Archive drop Dosiface is going like hotcakes so that one is a no go lol but I'll get something else.


----------



## higher self (Oct 5, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Where you get that OGKB cross from? Cookies and haze sounds like an nice one there.
> 
> I'm gonna grab something from this Archive drop Dosiface is going like hotcakes so that one is a no go lol but I'll get something else.


Oregon Elite Seeds had a new drop yesterday. I see some pics of the Morning Breath (OGKB x SSH) on the farmer forums, it looks great!

I feel you, I couldn't decide if I wanted anything meanwhile other stuff is popping up that I dont even question about purchasing lol!


----------



## greencropper (Oct 5, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> seriously, been trying for the somoas for over a year, gonna grab that and the rocket fuel.
> i've decided. lol.
> no more seed purchases till summer '17.
> thank god


i really thought samoas & scooby snacks had gone the same way as grape stomper & wouldnt see them again...yet here they come!


----------



## Terrapin2 (Oct 5, 2016)

higher self said:


> Looking A1! How many days you going to take um? Still sexing my 4 Rudeboi's, think I have 1 female but still waiting.
> 
> Yet again Cannarando stole my money that was for Archive drop lol! I picked up another pack yesterday, OGKB x SSH.


damn, i agree, ogkb and super silver? fucking awesome.

and, not sure-gonna have to see what she looks like later tonight-64 had pretty much no amber trichs.


----------



## higher self (Oct 5, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> damn, i agree, ogkb and super silver? fucking awesome.
> 
> and, not sure-gonna have to see what she looks like later tonight-64 had pretty much no amber trichs.


Got ya. Cant wait to flower what I end up with, some nice pine smells from the stem rubs so far. One pheno has thinner leaves im thinking its one of the more Irene doms & less Faceoff.

I have a pack of Tahoe x Rudeboi testers that I want to grow out eventually & would like to make more seeds with either Rudeboi female or male. Just gotta grow out what I have now 1st to see whats what.

Yep OGKB x SSH, I love the name Morning Breath lol! Should find a nice wake n bake pheno outta the pack for sure.


----------



## Blue brother (Oct 6, 2016)

this thread is simply awe inspiring, been wanting to try some of your strains for so long. What strain would you recommend to match this criteria, deep indica lie down buzz, not much head high, grows branchy as opposed to single cola when left untrained. ? Can't wait to see what you recommend


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 6, 2016)

higher self said:


> Got ya. Cant wait to flower what I end up with, some nice pine smells from the stem rubs so far. One pheno has thinner leaves im thinking its one of the more Irene doms & less Faceoff.
> 
> I have a pack of Tahoe x Rudeboi testers that I want to grow out eventually & would like to make more seeds with either Rudeboi female or male. Just gotta grow out what I have now 1st to see whats what.
> 
> Yep OGKB x SSH, I love the name Morning Breath lol! Should find a nice wake n bake pheno outta the pack for sure.


Who made tahoe x rudeboi?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 6, 2016)

Blue brother said:


> this thread is simply awe inspiring, been wanting to try some of your strains for so long. What strain would you recommend to match this criteria, deep indica lie down buzz, not much head high, grows branchy as opposed to single cola when left untrained. ? Can't wait to see what you recommend


Who are you posting too,?

The dr? He has not been on riu in over a 1 year and half.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 6, 2016)

What are the new packs going for? 100+?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 6, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> What are the new packs going for? 100+?


Every new strain lol. 
Rocket fuel 175
All cookie crosses 200


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 6, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Every new strain lol.
> Rocket fuel 175
> All cookie crosses 200


Lol to that I say nay


----------



## higher self (Oct 6, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Who made tahoe x rudeboi?


Testers from Lost River Seeds



hockeybry2 said:


> Lol to that I say nay


Thats why I rather pick up some of the older crosses. I know yall hate Greenline but I still believe the old packs will stay on sale prices when he restocks.


----------



## Vato_504 (Oct 6, 2016)

Jay at sour patch dropping his archive today.


----------



## Blue brother (Oct 6, 2016)

Blue brother said:


> this thread is simply awe inspiring, been wanting to try some of your strains for so long. What strain would you recommend to match this criteria, deep indica lie down buzz, not much head high, grows branchy as opposed to single cola when left untrained. ? Can't wait to see what you recommend


lol my bad, anyone else chime in???


----------



## TimeToBurn (Oct 6, 2016)

dropping right now for those interested


----------



## Flash63 (Oct 7, 2016)

I just grabbed the Zero G and Overflo from Artizen,been wanting to run, that legend og for some time now.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 7, 2016)

Flash63 said:


> I just grabbed the Zero G and Overflo from Artizen,been wanting to run, that legend og for some time now.


Lots of people havd legend out right now or to come... good grab. I would have went for sweeties or louis Faced.


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 7, 2016)

Well seedsherenow has the drop going and surprisingly they are cheaper than everyone else lol. I grabbed the Designer OG(Topanga Pure Kush x FO bx1) wanted cookies but just couldn't afford them lol


----------



## Vato_504 (Oct 7, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Well seedsherenow has the drop going and surprisingly they are cheaper than everyone else lol. I grabbed the Designer OG(Topanga Pure Kush x FO bx1) wanted cookies but just couldn't afford them lol


Don't worry fam you know I got cha. Samoas, junior mints, and the sweeties on deck.


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 7, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Don't worry fam you know I got cha. Samoas, junior mints, and the sweeties on deck.


Hell yea bro for sure glad you was able to grab them. I'm looking forward to these beans the TPK crosses I'm seeing are spitting out stellar phenos


----------



## kaka420 (Oct 7, 2016)

Blue brother said:


> lol my bad, anyone else chime in???


I bought some face off og flowers from a dispensary yesterday to give it a try before buying the seeds. I've been very pleasantly impressed. Excited to see what I could find in a pack and in his lines. I couldn't recommend anything else... first experience with their gear.


----------



## Terrapin2 (Oct 7, 2016)

sweeties 
samoas 
rocket fuel for me. 

can't wait to see what is produced by everybody


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 7, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> What are the new packs going for? 100+?


Seedsherenow is the cheapest of everyone surprisingly lol 115 a pack for everything not cookies lol cookies 188


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 8, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Seedsherenow is the cheapest of everyone surprisingly lol 115 a pack for everything not cookies lol cookies 188


Good look man. Its a shame I got the designer og yesterday from sourpatch before I knew about shn price. I use them both so whatever lol. Im about to grab something.


----------



## Blue brother (Oct 8, 2016)

kaka420 said:


> I bought some face off og flowers from a dispensary yesterday to give it a try before buying the seeds. I've been very pleasantly impressed. Excited to see what I could find in a pack and in his lines. I couldn't recommend anything else... first experience with their gear.


so lucky that you're able to just pop to a dispensary, the corner dealer here hasn't even heard of archive lol. He's kinda sick of me asking for diversity, he's like "bro I've got ammo, I've got cheese, I've got blues n I've got that lemon. Stop asking for accupolco gold and dry sift!" I usually just walk away cos my mans gettin vexed by this point. Back home to scrape my grinder and fill a basket on attitude that I won't ever check out lol!


----------



## kaka420 (Oct 8, 2016)

Blue brother said:


> so lucky that you're able to just pop to a dispensary, the corner dealer here hasn't even heard of archive lol. He's kinda sick of me asking for diversity, he's like "bro I've got ammo, I've got cheese, I've got blues n I've got that lemon. Stop asking for accupolco gold and dry sift!" I usually just walk away cos my mans gettin vexed by this point. Back home to scrape my grinder and fill a basket on attitude that I won't ever check out lol!


It is great to be able to find out if something works for you before devoting the time and space. Especially important if dealing with medicine. 

You dont need a basket full... one pack gets you started.


----------



## eastcoastled (Oct 8, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> sweeties
> samoas
> rocket fuel for me.
> 
> can't wait to see what is produced by everybody


I got the samoas and sweeties too. Too late for scooby snacks, really wanted dosiface, but i guess they are only going to bone at certain banks.


----------



## Blue brother (Oct 8, 2016)

kaka420 said:


> It is great to be able to find out if something works for you before devoting the time and space. Especially important if dealing with medicine.
> 
> You dont need a basket full... one pack gets you started.


true dat, if truth be told I already have a few more packs than I need in the fridge, archives page on attitude though, omg, mouth watering, I find myself not being able to choose so i add them all, and then I look at the price n think naaah. I ordered some lemon amnesia last year but my order was lost so I got a full refund. Never pulled the trigger again since


----------



## higher self (Oct 8, 2016)

I need more RudeiBoi packs after smelling one of these pheno's still in veg. Swear the smells are growing by the day. Has a nice sweet (and I do mean sweet!) pine scent no lime/lemon from a stem rub right when lights came on.

This is a side by side of Pure Irene (left) and RudeBoi (right) very similar leaves & skinny vinely stems. The Pure Irene has no smells from stem rubs but going to put it into flower soon.


----------



## breadboy (Oct 8, 2016)

Heres some archives oregon lemons that is nearing the chop.... looking forward to it


----------



## Terrapin2 (Oct 8, 2016)

breadboy said:


> Heres some archives oregon lemons that is nearing the chop.... looking forward to itView attachment 3800145


looks great man.


----------



## Jdubb203 (Oct 9, 2016)

breadboy said:


> Heres some archives oregon lemons that is nearing the chop.... looking forward to itView attachment 3800145


I use to love Lemon diesel use in that cross straight gas  dipped in fresh lemons how does she smell?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 12, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> I got the samoas and sweeties too. Too late for scooby snacks, really wanted dosiface, but i guess they are only going to bone at certain banks.


The Sweeties is about to be the new dosiface...


----------



## GreenSanta (Oct 12, 2016)

I got a female stinkbomb, went back into veg after sexing some days ago. Shall I grow her big?? who's grown it?? pics anyone?? I think one of my memory loss a female too, same questions.


----------



## kaka420 (Oct 12, 2016)

hey guys, I was looking at face off but have to ask... does archive have a better og strain?


----------



## COGrown (Oct 12, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> The Sweeties is about to be the new dosiface...


That white Tahoe cookies looks insane. That's the mom on that cross, right?


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 12, 2016)

kaka420 said:


> hey guys, I was looking at face off but have to ask... does archive have a better og strain?


Archive have OG crosses to all the known elite OG moms, Sfv OG, True OG, Irene, Fire OG etc so take your pick bro 



COGrown said:


> That white Tahoe cookies looks insane. That's the mom on that cross, right?


Yessir it is. That mom does look insane I don't know if it will be as hot as Dosidos tho cus OGKB creates some made fire


----------



## eastcoastled (Oct 12, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Yessir it is. That mom does look insane I don't know if it will be as hot as Dosidos tho cus OGKB creates some made fire


Where can i see this mom? I keep up on certain breeders that I know their IG name, but can't seem to find certain ones to save my life. Not on IG so don't know how to use it.......and never will be on there unless this shit becomes federally legal. I take enough chances, ordering seeds,posting here, etc.


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 12, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> Where can i see this mom? I keep up on certain breeders that I know their IG name, but can't seem to find certain ones to save my life. Not on IG so don't know how to use it.......and never will be on there unless this shit becomes federally legal. I take enough chances, ordering seeds,posting here, etc.


----------



## Beemo (Oct 12, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> Where can i see this mom?


https://theloud100.wordpress.com/2016/06/25/the-white-tahoe-cookies-listed-as-whitetahoe-x-cookies-were-an-easy-grab-the-jar-archiveportland-was-full-of-exactly-what-i-look-for-in-a-cookies-cross-bag-appeal-dense-bud-structure-and-a-swee/

on another note. artizen comes thru again. fast shipping. more on the way including dosiface.


----------



## eastcoastled (Oct 12, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> View attachment 3803478


Thanks man, always on point with the info. Def looks fire, moved up in the rotation lol.


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 12, 2016)

Beemo said:


> https://theloud100.wordpress.com/2016/06/25/the-white-tahoe-cookies-listed-as-whitetahoe-x-cookies-were-an-easy-grab-the-jar-archiveportland-was-full-of-exactly-what-i-look-for-in-a-cookies-cross-bag-appeal-dense-bud-structure-and-a-swee/
> 
> on another note. artizen comes thru again. fast shipping. more on the way including dosiface.
> View attachment 3803498


You lucky bastard lol think of me on some f2s


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 15, 2016)

Finally came yesterday don't mind the one day delay from the weather. These get moved up to top lol gotta find me something close to the TPK mom


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Oct 15, 2016)

Guess canadians dont get a chance at the dosiface? FFS


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 15, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Guess canadians dont get a chance at the dosiface? FFS


If you know someone who can buy them at the Archive Portland store or can snag from Artizen they are the only places that have them


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 15, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> If you know someone who can buy them at the Archive Portland store or can snag from Artizen they are the only places that have them


Ppl need to accept bitcoin more i have coin to spend lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 15, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Finally came yesterday don't mind the one day delay from the weather. These get moved up to top lol gotta find me something close to the TPK mom
> 
> View attachment 3805378


if these are still around next week, im gonna grab some.very interested in these beans. nice grab!


----------



## Odin* (Oct 15, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Ppl need to accept bitcoin more i have coin to spend lol














Looks like they've got some interesting beans, but I'm working with too many strains already. Might have to squeeze in a few more. 

@akhiymjames I bet that Designer yields you something special.


Anybody got 1'st hand experience with the Dosiface?


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 15, 2016)

Odin* said:


> Looks like they've got some interesting beans, but I'm working with too many strains already. Might have to squeeze in a few more.
> 
> @akhiymjames I bet that Designer yields you something special.
> 
> ...


Dosiface is new so only one with experience is prolly Archive. Haven't seen anyone that was able to grab some germ any so won't know what yields from those but being a FaceOff bx1 bx with the OGKB in there should be flame. Archive did same more Dosidos crosses we're gonna come. Said he's kinda salty all the Dosidos crosses being put out and the best cut not being used. Not mad just wished better cut was used. Wonder how his compares to the NorCal cut that everyone has


----------



## Beemo (Oct 15, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> You lucky bastard lol think of me on some f2s


no time for f2's, but gladly hook you up with a cut...
i rather work on a f1 project....


----------



## rekoj0916 (Oct 16, 2016)

Beemo said:


> no time for f2's, but gladly hook you up with a cut...
> i rather work on a f1 project....


I got the chance to check out Archives shop in PDX a couple weeks back. Really dope spot, I was tempted to cop some of that Louis faced. Can't go wrong with a Louie xiii OG x faceoff OG


----------



## killAgreenguy (Oct 25, 2016)

Beemo said:


> https://theloud100.wordpress.com/2016/06/25/the-white-tahoe-cookies-listed-as-whitetahoe-x-cookies-were-an-easy-grab-the-jar-archiveportland-was-full-of-exactly-what-i-look-for-in-a-cookies-cross-bag-appeal-dense-bud-structure-and-a-swee/
> 
> on another note. artizen comes thru again. fast shipping. more on the way including dosiface.
> View attachment 3803498


Hey Beemo what's up do u or anyone else here no where to maybe get a bit of info on "the sweeties " gnna pop mine as soon as they get here in the next few days


----------



## Vato_504 (Oct 25, 2016)

killAgreenguy said:


> Hey Beemo what's up do u or anyone else here no where to maybe get a bit of info on "the sweeties " gnna pop mine as soon as they get here in the next few days


White Tahoe cookies x Faceoff BX 1


----------



## Al Yamoni (Oct 27, 2016)

How many _different_ cuts of the Dosidos are floating around?


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 27, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> How many _different_ cuts of the Dosidos are floating around?


Lots bro lol the main one is the one found by NorCal but others who have popped packs have released phenos so I would say about 3-4 for sure


----------



## Al Yamoni (Oct 27, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Lots bro lol the main one is the one found by NorCal but others who have popped packs have released phenos so I would say about 3-4 for sure


Haha, thanks brotha, its hard to research since its named after fucking kids cookies. Haha, you know where I can more info on the better/more popular finds? Something told me that you'd be the one to reply.. You know your shit that's for sure!


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 30, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Haha, thanks brotha, its hard to research since its named after fucking kids cookies. Haha, you know where I can more info on the better/more popular finds? Something told me that you'd be the one to reply.. You know your shit that's for sure!


IG is best place to see more phenos. The pheno you see online is the NorCal I think it's the one in the shops too so you can see that one everywhere. I'm gonna have it soon bro and you know I got you


----------



## Al Yamoni (Oct 30, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> IG is best place to see more phenos. The pheno you see online is the NorCal I think it's the one in the shops too so you can see that one everywhere. I'm gonna have it soon bro and you know I got you


You're a soldier brotha! So I bet that is the pheno that Jungleboyz have and the pheno that I am in love with... If I can get her I want to cross her to the black lime reserve X dank Sinatra, once I run into a male that I like the most... That reminds me, I have a gift for you and @skunkwreck , PM me and we'll figure out how to get it to ya...


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 30, 2016)

Soaked 3 Designer Og(Topanga Pure Kush x FaceOff bx1) and they sprouted tails in 12 hours. Never had seeds crack so fast did slice them well tho so that probably helped but I'm very excited for these


----------



## Al Yamoni (Oct 30, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Soaked 3 Designer Og(Topanga Pure Kush x FaceOff bx1) and they sprouted tails in 12 hours. Never had seeds crack so fast did slice them well tho so that probably helped but I'm very excited for these
> 
> View attachment 3818155


That sounds killer too!


----------



## killAgreenguy (Nov 2, 2016)

Jus pooped my bag of "the sweeties " with 100% success


----------



## tommarijuana (Nov 2, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Guess canadians dont get a chance at the dosiface? FFS


We have to settle for the [email protected] mostly nothing.The shipping is the real killer.Cheapest was from neptune,only 25 US dollars..nice freebies and at my door exactly 1 week from the day the order was placed! Other banks want 30-40 US for shipping...and i'm guessing that just in a bubble mailer..no stealth.So in the end with the crappy exchange rate that single pack of beans that was under a 100 is jacked up to 150+ CAN.We need a bean exchange website or something...i just mostly look and dream


----------



## Beemo (Nov 5, 2016)

just hooked up the 80 curved tv. and added more to the archive collection...
bout to watch lsu n bama game and eat some spread, cuz that's all i can afford.... LMAO


----------



## genuity (Nov 5, 2016)

Hot!!


----------



## eastcoastled (Nov 5, 2016)

Beemo said:


> just hooked up the 80 curved tv. and added more to the archive collection...
> bout to watch lsu n bama game and eat some spread, cuz that's all i can afford.... LMAO
> View attachment 3823411 View attachment 3823412


Dosiface


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 6, 2016)

Mmm damn, would so hit that dosiface if I had the dosh!


----------



## higher self (Nov 7, 2016)

Out of 4 Rudeboi's ended up w/ 2 females. Kept one male because it smells like Faceoff OG & now im gonna start my own seed company lol!!


----------



## killAgreenguy (Nov 8, 2016)

SWEETIES!!! I've been looking all over for some info on this and can't find anything just the fact that it's white Tahoe cookies x face off and that was told to me here on rollitup can't find anything but a pic and short review on the white Tahoe cookies as I don't know if that's ogkb x tahoe og or white fire x forum cut x tahoe or whatever if anyone can point me in the right direction or tell me what they've heard it would be greatly appreciated


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 8, 2016)

killAgreenguy said:


> View attachment 3825916
> SWEETIES!!! I've been looking all over for some info on this and can't find anything just the fact that it's white Tahoe cookies x face off and that was told to me here on rollitup can't find anything but a pic and short review on the white Tahoe cookies as I don't know if that's ogkb x tahoe og or white fire x forum cut x tahoe or whatever if anyone can point me in the right direction or tell me what they've heard it would be greatly appreciated


Pretty sure it's a fem cross of The White/Tahoe OG x Forum GSC reversed. It's what I could find from the person who created it on IG kush4breakfast is his handle


----------



## killAgreenguy (Nov 8, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Pretty sure it's a fem cross of The White/Tahoe OG x Forum GSC reversed. It's what I could find from the person who created it on IG kush4breakfast is his handle


Thanx bro that def gives me a push in the right direction


----------



## killAgreenguy (Nov 8, 2016)

Just ordered some lemon heads sour face louis face and valley girl can't wait to get em


----------



## volusian (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Terrapin2 (Nov 13, 2016)

french toast day 34


----------



## redzi (Nov 15, 2016)

This looks like Dr. Greedthumb. Or is this Doggy Nuts Act II...the sequel. $200 a pack? ....yea if you were the lucky one who had some freak of nature that can be copied over and over via seed form, something along the lines of AK-47 in its day.


----------



## Psyphish (Nov 15, 2016)

My Pieface is a female! Still have another one waiting to show preflowers.


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 16, 2016)

redzi said:


> This looks like Dr. Greedthumb. Or is this Doggy Nuts Act II...the sequel. $200 a pack? ....yea if you were the lucky one who had some freak of nature that can be copied over and over via seed form, something along the lines of AK-47 in its day.


Bro just to let you know $200 a pack is very normal lol don't go looking at Topdawg, GGG, Franchise, and many others who have $200+ packs. Def not close to Doggies Nuts lol never saw a fire plant come from any of them beans. Archive def created mad fire


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 16, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Bro just to let you know $200 a pack is very normal lol don't go looking at Topdawg, GGG, Franchise, and many others who have $200+ packs. Def not close to Doggies Nuts lol never saw a fire plant come from any of them beans. Archive def created mad fire


Still pricey for seeds though. Seems like the new movement in the seed biz is increasing the prices and releasing a ton of new strains every month or two most of which are untested. I can't tell you how many "limited release" seeds I have seen in the last year.


----------



## Vato_504 (Nov 16, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Still pricey for seeds though. Seems like the new movement in the seed biz is increasing the prices and releasing a ton of new strains every month or two most of which are untested. I can't tell you how many "limited release" seeds I have seen in the last year.


That's why you should buy from known breeders that constantly put out fire. Since I been following these breeders seems to me it's Bodhi, top dawg, CSI, exotic, Gu, dynasty, and a few others that's slipping my mind. If I feel like imma find some fire price point don't matter to me because I'll get that back plus more on one plant.


Oh yea Archive got fire too. @akhiymjames tell them about your designer og


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 16, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> That's why you should buy from known breeders that constantly put out fire. Since I been following these breeders seems to me it's Bodhi, top dawg, CSI, exotic, Gu, dynasty, and a few others that's slipping my mind. If I feel like imma find some fire price point don't matter to me because I'll get that back plus more on one plant.
> 
> 
> Oh yea Archive got fire too. @akhiymjames tell them about your designer og


Yea I use good breeders I just think they are kinda greedy about prices. My white fire og cut is probably at least a 2k cut so I see what you are saying but I still think asking over 100$ for seeds from a plant that you basically make for free is crazy, I made over 2,000 seeds from my last seeded plant, don't see why breeders need such a high price point, especially for untested genetics, it's not costing them much to make these seeds it's all profit.


----------



## Vato_504 (Nov 16, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Yea I use good breeders I just think they are kinda greedy about prices. My white fire og cut is probably at least a 2k cut so I see what you are saying but I still think asking over 100$ for seeds from a plant that you basically make for free is crazy, I made over 2,000 seeds from my last seeded plant, don't see why breeders need such a high price point, especially for untested genetics, it's not costing them much to make these seeds it's all profit.


The seed game is the new game. I think JJ puts his most his at 200 because he knows their gonna be used to breed. If you look at most of the new breeders on ig they either using somebody I named up top. But I feel you.


----------



## Terrapin2 (Nov 16, 2016)

^^maybe that's why? 
i mean, anyone who bought packs of (place the name of an elite breeder's strain here), got some males and females, boom-you now have more of said elite breeder's seeds. 

no doubt, $200/$300, that's a lot of money-i think if research is done, totally worth it for the best of the best. imo.


----------



## Vato_504 (Nov 16, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> ^^maybe that's why?
> i mean, anyone who bought packs of (place the name of an elite breeder's strain here), got some males and females, boom-you now have more of said elite breeder's seeds.
> 
> no doubt, $200/$300, that's a lot of money-i think if research is done, totally worth it for the best of the best. imo.


Hell yea paying $200-$300 a pack you'll really think hard before throwing a male away. I know I will. I'll be hitting my potnas up like check this male you like him, you want him.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 16, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> The seed game is the new game. I think JJ puts his most his at 200 because he knows their gonna be used to breed. If you look at most of the new breeders on ig they either using somebody I named up top. But I feel you.





Terrapin2 said:


> ^^maybe that's why?
> i mean, anyone who bought packs of (place the name of an elite breeder's strain here), got some males and females, boom-you now have more of said elite breeder's seeds.
> 
> no doubt, $200/$300, that's a lot of money-i think if research is done, totally worth it for the best of the best. imo.


Yeah I see what you are both saying I still find these prices to be greedy and honestly too much, you can find fire in 50$ seed packs from mr nice guy , some of the best plants I have ever grown were freebies. Not to mention you can make some of the best strains from females, which are easier to find winners than males.


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 16, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Yeah I see what you are both saying I still find these prices to be greedy and honestly too much, you can find fire in 50$ seed packs from mr nice guy , some of the best plants I have ever grown were freebies. Not to mention you can make some of the best strains from females, which are easier to find winners than males.


It's just like any market for good quality you gonna pay. Organic food cost more than the non organic food same with cars and everything else. I understand you tho cus I'm not fan of the high priced seeds but if the command the price producing top offspring I can't say shit. I bet you wish you had $800 to but the Dosidos I know I do look how many elite phenos came from that cross it's the hottest cultivar right now and Archive said he has way better phenos than the ones floating around. $800 looks like a bargain but I feel where you come from tho


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 16, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> It's just like any market for good quality you gonna pay. Organic food cost more than the non organic food same with cars and everything else. I understand you tho cus I'm not fan of the high priced seeds but if the command the price producing top offspring I can't say shit. I bet you wish you had $800 to but the Dosidos I know I do look how many elite phenos came from that cross it's the hottest cultivar right now and Archive said he has way better phenos than the ones floating around. $800 looks like a bargain but I feel where you come from tho


Yeah I hear that, and when you find that special plant it is worth it to me, but still want to see this fad of increased seed prices come to an end, I want to horde all these seeds but can't afford them


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 16, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Yeah I hear that, and when you find that special plant it is worth it to me, but still want to see this fad of increased seed prices come to an end, I want to horde all these seeds but can't afford them


It'll come down once there is no grey area on seed buying and selling. You will see a lot more who are still outlaws come out the wood works. Like Vato said gotta cop from the breeders who at cheap and known to have fire


----------



## kaka420 (Nov 16, 2016)

Dosidos originally had an $800 price tag?


----------



## Terrapin2 (Nov 16, 2016)

kaka420 said:


> Dosidos originally had an $800 price tag?


i don't believe so. 
that's just the price custie-ass greenline seed bank dude paid for the "last" pack, or some bs like that. haha.


----------



## kaka420 (Nov 16, 2016)

custies gunna custie


----------



## kona gold (Nov 17, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Yea I use good breeders I just think they are kinda greedy about prices. My white fire og cut is probably at least a 2k cut so I see what you are saying but I still think asking over 100$ for seeds from a plant that you basically make for free is crazy, I made over 2,000 seeds from my last seeded plant, don't see why breeders need such a high price point, especially for untested genetics, it's not costing them much to make these seeds it's all profit.


It still might have to do with risk?
Figure most breeders are over the plant count, and that can be sketchy.


----------



## kaka420 (Nov 17, 2016)

kona gold said:


> It still might have to do with risk?
> Figure most breeders are over the plant count, and that can be sketchy.


Supply/demand.
Why accept $5 when you will sell out at $10?
I know I wouldn't want to go to the effort of growing out the plants, making the cross, harvesting the seeds, testing the cross (like this is happening), packaging, dealing with the business end with the retailers, etc for chump change. Then you got the retailers taking 50-75% of retail.


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 17, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> i don't believe so.
> that's just the price custie-ass greenline seed bank dude paid for the "last" pack, or some bs like that. haha.


Yea bro they sold for $800 at artizen seed shop lol


----------



## eastcoastled (Nov 17, 2016)

It doesn't matter the commodity. If it is desirable, limit the supply, the demand goes up. Once the demand goes up, and the hype factor comes into play, the price can be whatever the seller wants. When it all goes legal, and the government starts getting their cut prices will skyrocket IMHO. Might as well add three more middle men to the equation b/c the government will get their cut from the breeder, then another cut from the seed bank, then another cut from the consumer all via taxes. I could be completely ass backwards here, but one thing is for sure....it will be a whole different game from what it is now.


----------



## kaka420 (Nov 17, 2016)

It is pretty amazing to sit back and watch. Early 90s compared to now... its fucking nuts. The Archive interview on the Adam Dunn show a few weeks back is worth a listen. Hits on where the market was, is now, and is going. Dude was so right on imo.


----------



## John Dieselman (Nov 17, 2016)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Kirkwood


Excellent pics... So that's the Kirkwood OG from archive? hmmm.... well, it looks very good. I read the description on the web page comma said something about a clone from the Kirkwood are near the Kirkwood resort in Tahoe labeled simply " kush" crossed with the face off OG, just like everything from archive pretty much.
So how is it? Happy uplifting motivating or couch lock game changer? How's the yield? How's the lemon profile? Does it have the standard OG Lemon Pledge Pine-Sol diesel Earthy?


----------



## danky supreme (Nov 17, 2016)

John Dieselman said:


> Excellent pics... So that's the Kirkwood OG from archive? hmmm.... well, it looks very good. I read the description on the web page comma said something about a clone from the Kirkwood are near the Kirkwood resort in Tahoe labeled simply " kush" crossed with the face off OG, just like everything from archive pretty much.
> So how is it? Happy uplifting motivating or couch lock game changer? How's the yield? How's the lemon profile? Does it have the standard OG Lemon Pledge Pine-Sol diesel Earthy?


Ive grown Kirkwood afew times now and archive's description is pretty spot on. I wouldn't call it motivating but its not couchlock either. Its not necessarily euphoric for me but it does give a sense of well being. Smell and taste is definitely more earthy than anything but there is alittle lemon in there. The resin production of my keeper (out of 3 females) is phenomenal and can hold its own with anything else ive seen. Yield isn't heavy but for an OG is pretty solid.


----------



## Terrapin2 (Nov 17, 2016)

kaka420 said:


> It is pretty amazing to sit back and watch. Early 90s compared to now... its fucking nuts. The Archive interview on the Adam Dunn show a few weeks back is worth a listen. Hits on where the market was, is now, and is going. Dude was so right on imo.


oh cool. 
link?


----------



## Terrapin2 (Nov 17, 2016)

french toast day 39
so far..
lemons
fresh shoe box
gas

very excited for this to finish.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 18, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> french toast day 39
> so far..
> lemons
> fresh shoe box
> ...


woah, nice man


----------



## kaka420 (Nov 18, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> oh cool.
> link?


adam dunn show dot com... the fletch interview


----------



## GreenSanta (Nov 18, 2016)

Lol fresh shoe box!!! Gotta be awesome


----------



## higher self (Nov 18, 2016)

higher self said:


> I need more RudeiBoi packs after smelling one of these pheno's still in veg. Swear the smells are growing by the day. Has a nice sweet (and I do mean sweet!) pine scent no lime/lemon from a stem rub right when lights came on.
> 
> This is a side by side of Pure Irene (left) and RudeBoi (right) very similar leaves & skinny vinely stems. The Pure Irene has no smells from stem rubs but going to put it into flower soon.
> 
> View attachment 3799990


So much for skinny stems she got thick on me. Smells like sweet spicy pine kush.


----------



## Terrapin2 (Nov 20, 2016)

kaka420 said:


> adam dunn show dot com... the fletch interview


thanks for the info man. 

here's the archive/dunn interview:

https://livestream.com/adamdunnshow/events/6491451/videos/138841843


----------



## killAgreenguy (Nov 20, 2016)

Bunch of sweeties I popped a couple weeks back all 12 popped but 1 didn't sprout and most are thriving hopefully I get a keeper


----------



## eastcoastled (Nov 20, 2016)

killAgreenguy said:


> View attachment 3835648Bunch of sweeties I popped a couple weeks back all 12 popped but 1 didn't sprout and most are thriving hopefully I get a keeper


Nice, please keep us updated on how they do. I have a pack on standby that's been calling my name...just too many other strains going right now.


----------



## killAgreenguy (Nov 20, 2016)

Def I'll post randoms while I look for sex and then test the fems hopefully one is a keeper and maybe I'll do a run or deticate a light or something to them but I'm wit u I have so many calling my name right now and along with those sweeties I popped 3 tangies 2 cookies & cream x dosidos a pack of sour pez and 1 blimburns og I'm hoping for at least 3 keepers and then I'll probably get to some of this other archive gear I'm thinking lemon heads is gnna be my next popper


----------



## John Dieselman (Nov 23, 2016)

danky supreme said:


> Ive grown Kirkwood afew times now and archive's description is pretty spot on. I wouldn't call it motivating but its not couchlock either. Its not necessarily euphoric for me but it does give a sense of well being. Smell and taste is definitely more earthy than anything but there is alittle lemon in there. The resin production of my keeper (out of 3 females) is phenomenal and can hold its own with anything else ive seen. Yield isn't heavy but for an OG is pretty solid.


Thanks for the information danky. It could be something I would try. And I do like that hybrid sort of effect. Not couch lock but not energizing either really. Kind of like if you got off the couch you could probably get a few things accomplished or if you stay on the couch you could probably binge watch Dexter again for the hundredth time LOL. I'd say pretty much anything from archive would satisfy me... I'm looking at some chem dog strains from Bodhi and of course trying to get my hands on some cookies and Gorilla Glue. I might just go with the grease monkey from exotic genetics. It's Girl Scout cookies not the original but still. Girl Scout cookies X Gorilla Glue number 4


----------



## killAgreenguy (Nov 27, 2016)

SWEETIES and a couple runty in house cookies and cream x dosidos mmeehhh but them sweeties tho gonna be exciting stay tuned


----------



## Vato_504 (Nov 27, 2016)

killAgreenguy said:


> View attachment 3840497 SWEETIES and a couple runty in house cookies and cream x dosidos mmeehhh but them sweeties tho gonna be exciting stay tuned


Watch that cookies and cream cross carefully fam. He said the only reason they was freebies because they hermed. Looking good though


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 27, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Watch that cookies and cream cross carefully fam. He said the only reason they was freebies because they hermed. Looking good though


What a deal some free hermie genetics ! Wtf why even let them go if they are junk. That is terrible business


----------



## killAgreenguy (Nov 27, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Watch that cookies and cream cross carefully fam. He said the only reason they was freebies because they hermed. Looking good though


Good looks honestly I kinda wanna get rid of them of the strength of how shitty they are growing compared to everything else I got some tangie in there some sour pez even 1 blimburn og I found from awhile back archive seems to be going the best so far then the DNA tangie or Crockett sour pez from laplata is ok so far but them ccxdosidos is poop it just sounds so tasty so I'm probably gonna keep it watch it like a hawk and if it hermies on me get rid of it and tell myself how I should of got rid of it months ago


----------



## Vato_504 (Nov 27, 2016)

killAgreenguy said:


> Good looks honestly I kinda wanna get rid of them of the strength of how shitty they are growing compared to everything else I got some tangie in there some sour pez even 1 blimburn og I found from awhile back archive seems to be going the best so far then the DNA tangie or Crockett sour pez from laplata is ok so far but them ccxdosidos is poop it just sounds so tasty so I'm probably gonna keep it watch it like a hawk and if it hermies on me get rid of it and tell myself how I should of got rid of it months ago


Nah man keep them. Show them love like the others. Just keep a eye out. But if you have your room dialed in you're good fam.


----------



## killAgreenguy (Nov 27, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Nah man keep them. Show them love like the others. Just keep a eye out. But if you have your room dialed in you're good fam.


I mean my flower room is 78-88 with lights on and co2 anywhere from 900 to 1400 ppm lights are spread good in the center of 4 ft no light leaks humidity goes between 60 and 45 rh and temp drops another 10 with lights of so 68 all new strains go on the floor and get hand fed and watched thoroughly I'm not worried they are just so sad compared to everything else in there


----------



## cannakis (Nov 28, 2016)

So what do you all think about Archive having the same pedo boy symbol (the maze triangle) that the FBI released on a report about pedophiles!?!?!?


----------



## killAgreenguy (Nov 28, 2016)

cannakis said:


> So what do you all think about Archive having the same pedo boy symbol (the maze triangle) that the FBI released on a report about pedophiles!?!?!?


Huh??!!?? I mean as long as they keep releasing fire gear I won't look to much into what u just said . I think the docta is too focused on his company and the Industry as a whole to be chasing little boys on some secret society type shit I'm just gnna go ahead and give them the benefit of the doubt over there keep it up Archive Seed Bank


----------



## John Dieselman (Nov 28, 2016)

People talk more shit....


----------



## cannakis (Nov 28, 2016)

killAgreenguy said:


> Huh??!!?? I mean as long as they keep releasing fire gear I won't look to much into what u just said . I think the docta is too focused on his company and the Industry as a whole to be chasing little boys on some secret society type shit I'm just gnna ahead and give them the benefit of the doubt over there keep it up Archive Seed Bank


I hope that they're not either but it make sure me question. And I Definitely do Not ever want to support anyone like that; not saying they are... because the FBI document also says the Roxy symbol is for pedos... haha and I only see girls with that. Those are the true criminals Not "drug dealers".


John Dieselman said:


> People talk more shit....


you just "talked shit".


----------



## higher self (Nov 28, 2016)

cannakis said:


> So what do you all think about Archive having the same pedo boy symbol (the maze triangle) that the FBI released on a report about pedophiles!?!?!?


Dude that's kinda suspect now that you point that out. Its called the BoyLover logo, maaaan I want to give Archive benefit of doubt but that is weird to me. You know someone had to of told them already & I would of changed that shit lol!


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 28, 2016)

higher self said:


> Dude that's kinda suspect now that you point that out. Its called the BoyLover logo, maaaan I want to give Archive benefit of doubt but that is weird to me. You know someone had to of told them already & I would of changed that shit lol!


Now im trippin?!


----------



## Adrosmokin (Nov 28, 2016)

cannakis said:


> So what do you all think about Archive having the same pedo boy symbol (the maze triangle) that the FBI released on a report about pedophiles!?!?!?


HAHA. We all know little kids love buying seeds. Wouldn't it be a blue triangle though?


----------



## John Dieselman (Nov 29, 2016)

cannakis said:


> I hope that they're not either but it make sure me question. And I Definitely do Not ever want to support anyone like that; not saying they are... because the FBI document also says the Roxy symbol is for pedos... haha and I only see girls with that. Those are the true criminals Not "drug dealers".
> 
> you just "talked shit".


No offense intended. I was making a comment about the thread. nothing personal to anyone. ok? truly sorry if I upset anyone in any way.


----------



## Odin* (Nov 30, 2016)

Why do you guys know so much about secret boy lover symbols?









Just fuckin' with ya. (That could be misconstrued)


----------



## cannakis (Nov 30, 2016)

John Dieselman said:


> No offense intended. I was making a comment about the thread. nothing personal to anyone. ok? truly sorry if I upset anyone in any way.


Well you really hurt my feelings! THOUGHT POLICE!!! Silence this man!


----------



## cannakis (Nov 30, 2016)

Odin* said:


> Why do you guys know so much about secret boy lover symbols?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha SHIT! You're onto us!


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 30, 2016)

Ah man. I'm throwing my pack of Samoas away now ! Lol yeah right


----------



## GreenSanta (Nov 30, 2016)

back to archive ...

im growing a stinkbomb girl right now, she's taking FOREVER in veg. .. I did my normal thing of sexing my plants pretty much 12/12 from seeds in one gallon pots... a long time ago, what feels like months, I had this stinkbomb female ... so I was stocked!! put her back into veg ... transplanted her, waited, waited and waited, took a couple of clones off of her, waited waited waited ... I finally put her in the budroom tonight ... she is so small still ... almost like she has been thinking all this time am I flowering or am I vegging and she's just confused so she was doing nothing. lol

long long story short, is stink bomb a very slow grower!!?


----------



## Odin* (Dec 1, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> ... almost like she has been thinking all this time "am I flowering or am I vegging" and she's just confused so she was doing nothing. lol


Let's hope you're working with one of these...








... a little slow, but kinda hot.


----------



## Buss Relville (Dec 1, 2016)

French toast and french bread the same strain?

when did this go down; i bought a pack of the toast thinking it had wifi43 in it but it is exact same as french bread?


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 1, 2016)

Buss Relville said:


> French toast and french bread the same strain?
> 
> when did this go down; i bought a pack of the toast thinking it had wifi43 in it but it is exact same as french bread?


No they aren't the same. French Toast=Perris OG x Face On Fire and French Bread=Perris OG x FaceOff bx1

French Toast does have Wifi 43 in it from the Face On Fire dad Wifi 43 x FaceOff bx1


----------



## Buss Relville (Dec 2, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> No they aren't the same. French Toast=Perris OG x Face On Fire and French Bread=Perris OG x FaceOff bx1
> 
> French Toast does have Wifi 43 in it from the Face On Fire dad Wifi 43 x FaceOff bx1



thanks dude; seen a few banks mess that up since. literally thought i was too baked buying shit lol.


----------



## killAgreenguy (Dec 2, 2016)

"Sweeties" a month in put the beans in water the day after Halloween and here they are now there are 2 specific ones that have insane growth and very nice roots on the bottom then there is 3 slow growers and then the rest are above average slight smell on the stem rub I think it's the face off as it was slightly kushesc the big ones have purple veins on the stem all of them have been topped looking good so far


----------



## killAgreenguy (Dec 2, 2016)

Artizen seed shop just had a few packs of glueface I didn't even know they had glueface they sold out before I could scoop one but that's another added to my list of "needs"


----------



## Traxx187 (Dec 3, 2016)

killAgreenguy said:


> Artizen seed shop just had a few packs of glueface I didn't even know they had glueface they sold out before I could scoop one but that's another added to my list of "needs"


Yea juat saw that too missed im always checking now


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 3, 2016)

killAgreenguy said:


> View attachment 3844033 "Sweeties" a month in put the beans in water the day after Halloween and here they are now there are 2 specific ones that have insane growth and very nice roots on the bottom then there is 3 slow growers and then the rest are above average slight smell on the stem rub I think it's the face off as it was slightly kushesc the big ones have purple veins on the stem all of them have been topped looking good so far


Nice bro, can't wait to see how these turn out.


----------



## Terrapin2 (Dec 3, 2016)

french toast day 54 pic (55 tonight)

so just smelling the colas w/o touching, smells like straight up dog shit.

a slight trich rub and the lemon funky citrus and like shoe box gas is released.
pretty cool.
very resinous and sticky. dense colas and lower flower, for the most part-some airy larfy bs at the very bottom-it stacked well tho, excited to see the flowers.
huge pointy calyxes.


----------



## Odin* (Dec 5, 2016)

@Terrapin2 Pics and description have me itchin' to order that right now. Hmmm


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Dec 5, 2016)

Designer OG just arrived in the mail. Will be posting pics this next round


----------



## GreenSanta (Dec 5, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> french toast day 54 pic (55 tonight)
> 
> so just smelling the colas w/o touching, smells like straight up dog shit.
> 
> ...


That's one i wont be trying, I am not a fan of dogshit... ive grown strains that smell like dog shit, stinky feet, and other putrid loud terps, generally ok to smoke but I just find the putrid smells so unpleasant!! I can see why some people dig them, but I am more into the fruity, sweet, diesely, piney, coffeey, lemony, caramelly, ...pretty much everything but dog dog shitty lol, I do like cat piss though, haha, to each is own.


----------



## cannakis (Dec 5, 2016)

Man so far only 4 of 12 forum cookie x memory loss popped up for me! Maybe that's a sign... and I've perfected germ, 100% every time the past three months, besides these. At least Exotics all popped up even though it only had 4 f out of 12, and they are fucking Frosty!


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 5, 2016)

cannakis said:


> Man so far only 4 of 12 forum cookie x memory loss popped up for me! Maybe that's a sign... and I've perfected germ, 100% every time the past three months, besides these. At least Exotics all popped up even though it only had 4 f out of 12, and they are fucking Frosty!


High humidity, lower temps, and very little nutes/nitrogen will get you more females. Has nothing to do with the breeder or strain.


----------



## cannakis (Dec 6, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> High humidity, lower temps, and very little nutes/nitrogen will get you more females. Has nothing to do with the breeder or strain.


You really think so!?! That was the case, at least the high and low... damnit Bobby! But how is this Completely accurate?!? There Has to be Much More Significant Correlation between the Genetic Identity and the M/F Ratio of its offspring. You can't tell me some shitty bred beans if flipped "perfectly" that they would have More F, and if this is the case then there Must Be a way to flip them resulting in Little to No Males whatsoever, and I don't mean fem beans. Oh and I had it messed up, I have higher temps and lower humidity, like 80f and 45%h

And you still didn't respond the main topic at hand. Whether Archive are pedos and have shitty germ rate... because it's looking a lot like, so.


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 6, 2016)

cannakis said:


> You really think so!?! That was the case, at least the high and low... damnit Bobby! But how is this Completely accurate?!? There Has to be Much More Significant Correlation between the Genetic Identity and the M/F Ratio of its offspring. You can't tell me some shitty bred beans if flipped "perfectly" that they would have More F, and if this is the case then there Must Be a way to flip them resulting in Little to No Males whatsoever, and I don't mean fem beans. Oh and I had it messed up, I have higher temps and lower humidity, like 80f and 45%h
> 
> And you still didn't respond the main topic at hand. Whether Archive are pedos and have shitty germ rate... because it's looking a lot like, so.


Whoa wtf ??


----------



## Flash63 (Dec 6, 2016)

Hate to beat a dead horse, but m/f ratios have nothing to do with the environmental factors.


----------



## Terrapin2 (Dec 6, 2016)

i've only ever had success w/ archive germ rates. 

dude is a great breeder imo.


----------



## cannakis (Dec 6, 2016)

Flash63 said:


> Hate to beat a dead horse, but m/f ratios have nothing to do with the environmental factors.


Thank you. I figured this is another one of those never ending Two Sided Coin debate.


Terrapin2 said:


> i've only ever had success w/ archive germ rates.
> 
> dude is a great breeder imo.


interesting...


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 6, 2016)

cannakis said:


> You really think so!?! That was the case, at least the high and low... damnit Bobby! But how is this Completely accurate?!? There Has to be Much More Significant Correlation between the Genetic Identity and the M/F Ratio of its offspring. You can't tell me some shitty bred beans if flipped "perfectly" that they would have More F, and if this is the case then there Must Be a way to flip them resulting in Little to No Males whatsoever, and I don't mean fem beans. Oh and I had it messed up, I have higher temps and lower humidity, like 80f and 45%h
> 
> And you still didn't respond the main topic at hand. Whether Archive are pedos and have shitty germ rate... because it's looking a lot like, so.


Yes i think so, never could figure out why i keep getting so many females. I heard it mentioned before, and then saw it mentioned in a video and i was sold. pretty much describes my conditions. Here are my results over the past year
Topdawg sourdawg 4 seeds 1 male
topdawg underdawg d 3 seeds 1 male
topdawg stardawg ix 6 seeds 2 males
sincity blue power 4 seeds 1 male
exotic banana cream 3 seeds no males
exotic kimbo kush 4 seeds 1 male
exotic double stuff 2 seeds no males
exotic pink 2.0 3 seeds 1 male
exotic grease monkey 4 seeds 2 males.
The only thing that has remained the same are the conditions......i do not know how else to make sense of it, 31 seeds, only 9 males from 3 different breeders, and 9 different strains. I have 4 casper in veg now, and 5 cublings, so I will have more documentation to add to this in the next month. If there is nothing to this theory, then i obviously need to take a trip to Vegas asap. As far as Archive, i don't know anything about pedophiles and there secret symbols, so i would give him the benefit of the doubt. As far as whoever made that connection, i would wonder what the fuck they were searching for that led them to that symbol.


----------



## cannakis (Dec 6, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> Yes i think so, never could figure out why i keep getting so many females. I heard it mentioned before, and then saw it mentioned in a video and i was sold. pretty much describes my conditions. Here are my results over the past year
> Topdawg sourdawg 4 seeds 1 male
> topdawg underdawg d 3 seeds 1 male
> topdawg stardawg ix 6 seeds 2 males
> ...


I really don't think that's bad brother that seems pretty typical, and you're only doing 4-6 seeds at a time so I would expect 1-2 males sometimes. And just did some burryin and I found that actually 11 of the 12 hatched, I apparently(was fucked up) burried them deeper than I usually do resulting in slower pop up... sorry Archive to doubt you.


----------



## cannakis (Dec 6, 2016)

Yep All the Scooby snacks pretty much already hatched after just a day of soaking, all but one or two which will probably pop up. Sorry Archive please forgive me for jumping to conclusions!


----------



## higher self (Dec 6, 2016)

So the issue was really about your seeds germinating & not the pedo stuff?


----------



## killAgreenguy (Dec 10, 2016)

Sooooooooo anyway I hope the docta will make a cross with the puré aka piff aka haze from the east coast back in those good hardcore rap days when not all rappers were friends and Brooklyn was a place u get robbed not an artisan bagel hand crafted by some geek in 700 jeans let's bring that piff to world docta we need it out here


----------



## Terrapin2 (Dec 10, 2016)

killAgreenguy said:


> Sooooooooo anyway I hope the docta will make a cross with the puré aka piff aka haze from the east coast back in those good hardcore rap days when not all rappers were friends and Brooklyn was a place u get robbed not an artisan bagel hand crafted by some geek in 700 jeans let's bring that piff to world docta we need it out here


hahahahaha $700 jeans. awesome. 

yeah bring back the piff! 
i grew up near trenton-the piff was the only thing that got us high back then.


----------



## GreenSanta (Dec 11, 2016)

cannakis said:


> Man so far only 4 of 12 forum cookie x memory loss popped up for me! Maybe that's a sign... and I've perfected germ, 100% every time the past three months, besides these. At least Exotics all popped up even though it only had 4 f out of 12, and they are fucking Frosty!


Sometimes the seeds are so fresh they need more time before u can safely pop them... that would be the breeders fault of course for releasing too soon but on the flip side if I have enough of my own fresh seeds I always try to pop some right away even if only one might crack.



cannakis said:


> You really think so!?! That was the case, at least the high and low... damnit Bobby! But how is this Completely accurate?!? There Has to be Much More Significant Correlation between the Genetic Identity and the M/F Ratio of its offspring. You can't tell me some shitty bred beans if flipped "perfectly" that they would have More F, and if this is the case then there Must Be a way to flip them resulting in Little to No Males whatsoever, and I don't mean fem beans. Oh and I had it messed up, I have higher temps and lower humidity, like 80f and 45%h
> 
> And you still didn't respond the main topic at hand. Whether Archive are pedos and have shitty germ rate... because it's looking a lot like, so.


I think you can stop spreading this silly rumor.... because u fucked up at popping the first beans you have ever bought from archive doesn't mean they deserve a bad reputation.

On a side note, those ML x gsc should b straight fire. I have a memory loss 2 weeks from harvest totally stealing the show.


Oh and wow 3 months straight with 100% germ rate, you must be a master grower now...


----------



## GreenSanta (Dec 11, 2016)

cannakis said:


> I really don't think that's bad brother that seems pretty typical, and you're only doing 4-6 seeds at a time so I would expect 1-2 males sometimes. And just did some burryin and I found that actually 11 of the 12 hatched, I apparently(was fucked up) burried them deeper than I usually do resulting in slower pop up... sorry Archive to doubt you.


Lol ...


----------



## Buss Relville (Dec 11, 2016)

swooped a pack of face on fire at the cup.


woo!


also got some Zkittlez crosses


----------



## cannakis (Dec 12, 2016)

higher self said:


> So the issue was really about your seeds germinating & not the pedo stuff?


Haha! Oh no the pedophile shit is what matters, and still wonder. I was saying maybe it's a sign...!


----------



## cannakis (Dec 12, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> Sometimes the seeds are so fresh they need more time before u can safely pop them... that would be the breeders fault of course for releasing too soon but on the flip side if I have enough of my own fresh seeds I always try to pop some right away even if only one might crack.
> 
> 
> I think you can stop spreading this silly rumor.... because u fucked up at popping the first beans you have ever bought from archive doesn't mean they deserve a bad reputation.
> ...


Oh yeah if I reach 4 consecutive months then I am a Worshipful Garden Master. Still trying to actually get some fruit...

I like the sound of that, definitely f2n Scooby snacks and maybe the Few FCxML but at least f1 a cross of them. Do you have a picture?


----------



## GreenSanta (Dec 12, 2016)

cannakis said:


> Oh yeah if I reach 4 consecutive months then I am a Worshipful Garden Master. Still trying to actually get some fruit...
> 
> I like the sound of that, definitely f2n Scooby snacks and maybe the Few FCxML but at least f1 a cross of them. Do you have a picture?


no pictures yet, you have to take my words for it, looks to be the nicest haze I have ever grown...


----------



## killAgreenguy (Dec 15, 2016)

Pack of sweeties topped and growing especially the 2 in the top left more to come


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 16, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> hahahahaha $700 jeans. awesome.
> 
> yeah bring back the piff!
> i grew up near trenton-the piff was the only thing that got us high back then.


There is a couple people working on bring the Blockwork cut into s1 and crosses. Piff will be coming sometime next year


----------



## Terrapin2 (Dec 16, 2016)

so is uptown haze "the piff" ?


----------



## killAgreenguy (Dec 16, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> so is uptown haze "the piff" ?


Not sure I know some one pheno hunting through those among a few other names


----------



## killAgreenguy (Dec 16, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> There is a couple people working on bring the Blockwork cut into s1 and crosses. Piff will be coming sometime next year


That'll be the shit it's crazy to me that it's not available I'm from MA and late 90's early 2000's it was the only fire around used to get like 500 and once for that shit there was nothing like it and it all came from Washington heights NY but word I'd appreciate a heads up who are some of the breeders working on it do u know


----------



## Terrapin2 (Dec 16, 2016)

french toast from two days ago (day 66)
the pure dog shit scent has faded-very lemony and gassy right now. 
super sticky.


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 16, 2016)

killAgreenguy said:


> That'll be the shit it's crazy to me that it's not available I'm from MA and late 90's early 2000's it was the only fire around used to get like 500 and once for that shit there was nothing like it and it all came from Washington heights NY but word I'd appreciate a heads up who are some of the breeders working on it do u know


Greenteamgenetics. They post on IG how I found out


----------



## killAgreenguy (Dec 16, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Greenteamgenetics. They post on IG how I found out


Good looks my guy this is a must have for me just gave them a follow


----------



## Odin* (Dec 17, 2016)

I caved, going to give those Scooby Snacks a run.


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 17, 2016)

Odin* said:


> I caved, going to give those Scooby Snacks a run.


I got Samoas I just have to make some room to run them . Should be fire


----------



## higher self (Dec 18, 2016)

Rudeboi #2(bottom left) has that OG bud structure like the Pure Irene (right). Rudeboi #1 is more Faceoff dom but still smelling & looking dank! Cant wait to backcross Irene & make F2 next round.


----------



## McStickyLungs (Dec 18, 2016)

cannakis said:


> Man so far only 4 of 12 forum cookie x memory loss popped up for me! Maybe that's a sign... and I've perfected germ, 100% every time the past three months, besides these. At least Exotics all popped up even though it only had 4 f out of 12, and they are fucking Frosty!


I'm giving Archive a chance too. Purchased a pack of 12 Rocket Fuel Og for 160 from a dispensary (which I think was my mistake). I've popped 10 so far and only 3 have popped up and 2 of the 3 which I popped a week ago have only grown the first set of leafs which are still extremely small. So far it's been growing slower than any other seeds I've germinated before, and like you said I've sort of mastered germination and have had almost 100 percent success with the conditions that I provide. I only have 2 more and just might have to attempt to germinate them also to see if I can get healthier results, kinda sucks though I feel like online seed banks own up to their seeds not germinating more than a dispensary will, in my experience anyway. Who knows why I got this result maybe improper storage?


----------



## cannakis (Dec 19, 2016)

McStickyLungs said:


> Did I not say that I never post on here? An online persona doesn't mean only posting on RollItUp, Cannakis. I don't even know what that second part of the rant is about, I'm really confused. I didn't say anything that would of deemed me a cop, I didn't even ask you a question just noticed you had what seemed like the same issue as me. Straight up weirdo. Well anyway RollItUp, thanks for the help.
> EDIT: I wasn't exactly happy about Prop 64 passing since 215 has been perfect but thank 'GOD" it removes the paranoid stigma like this.


Amen I hope and pray so! We need to Abolish the Prohibition.!


----------



## McStickyLungs (Dec 19, 2016)

cannakis said:


> Amen I hope and pray so! We need to Abolish the Prohibition.!


Completely agreed Cannakis! and abolish these seeds that wont pop! lol


----------



## higher self (Dec 20, 2016)

@McStickyLungs I have had my fair share of Archive beans not germinating or damping off few months back & few others have said the same. I still have Hazmat OG to pop so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## McStickyLungs (Dec 20, 2016)

higher self said:


> @McStickyLungs I have had my fair share of Archive beans not germinating or damping off few months back & few others have said the same. I still have Hazmat OG to pop so we'll see how that goes.


I really appreciate the constructive response higher self. It seems to me once these seed companies reach a certain level of fame they don't feel like they need to own up to the quality of their product or longevity. Oh well, Seed Companies are like radio songs they all get there 5 minutes and then its on to the next hit.. Seems to me I'm hearing Cannarado more on the radio these days. I wonder why...


----------



## oGeeFarms (Dec 20, 2016)

popped some valley girl and true colors.
got race fuel, designer and face on fire on the back burner.
no issues with germination. 24/24 popped, a few of the valley girls didn't make it thru the solo cup stage tho. probably my own fault.


----------



## firsttimeARE (Dec 20, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> back to archive ...
> 
> im growing a stinkbomb girl right now, she's taking FOREVER in veg. .. I did my normal thing of sexing my plants pretty much 12/12 from seeds in one gallon pots... a long time ago, what feels like months, I had this stinkbomb female ... so I was stocked!! put her back into veg ... transplanted her, waited, waited and waited, took a couple of clones off of her, waited waited waited ... I finally put her in the budroom tonight ... she is so small still ... almost like she has been thinking all this time am I flowering or am I vegging and she's just confused so she was doing nothing. lol
> 
> long long story short, is stink bomb a very slow grower!!?


@GreenSanta Yes. I looked back when I grew them last year and 2 of the 4 really lagged. I believe they were more Nor Cal Cat Piss dom as that is a stocky shorter strain than Faceoff. They were about 18 inches day 60. Whereas the other 2 were that tall in about 35 days.


----------



## McStickyLungs (Dec 20, 2016)

oGeeFarms said:


> popped some valley girl and true colors.
> got race fuel, designer and face on fire on the back burner.
> no issues with germination. 24/24 popped, a few of the valley girls didn't make it thru the solo cup stage tho. probably my own fault.


where did you purchase your packs? I've always had great chances when purchasing from seed breeders or when a seed breeder announces a fresh drop at a dispensary. But these were purchased from a dispensary and I believe it's the stock they have had for ages. I know since breeders don't provide expiration dates that dispensaries could hold onto the stock indefinitely.


----------



## higher self (Dec 20, 2016)

McStickyLungs said:


> I really appreciate the constructive response higher self. It seems to me once these seed companies reach a certain level of fame they don't feel like they need to own up to the quality of their product or longevity. Oh well, Seed Companies are like radio songs they all get there 5 minutes and then its on to the next hit.. Seems to me I'm hearing Cannarado more on the radio these days. I wonder why...


True & im about to turn the radio off & make my own music lol! Rado is cool just dont like that there selling all FEM's now, I've gotten a herm out of a pack already smh.


----------



## oGeeFarms (Dec 20, 2016)

McStickyLungs said:


> where did you purchase your packs? I've always had great chances when purchasing from seed breeders or when a seed breeder announces a fresh drop at a dispensary. But these were purchased from a dispensary and I believe it's the stock they have had for ages. I know since breeders don't provide expiration dates that dispensaries could hold onto the stock indefinitely.


the packs i popped were from greenline.


----------



## McStickyLungs (Dec 20, 2016)

oGeeFarms said:


> the packs i popped were from greenline.


Thanks for the reply oGeeFarms, 
I know Archive is good because so many people have proven it already. With my last two seeds I'm attempting an entirely sterile process of germination removing what could be any contaminants to prove to myself whether it is the quality of the seed or some sort of unknown factor. I'd best describe the results I'm getting as dampening off, not so much entirely dead to the germination. Well here it goes last two of the pack..


----------



## GreenSanta (Dec 20, 2016)

firsttimeARE said:


> @GreenSanta Yes. I looked back when I grew them last year and 2 of the 4 really lagged. I believe they were more Nor Cal Cat Piss dom as that is a stocky shorter strain than Faceoff. They were about 18 inches day 60. Whereas the other 2 were that tall in about 35 days.


Did the slow pokes reek of catpiss? Ive grown weed once that was straight catpiss and I curiously truly enjoyed it, I still dont get how people can like the dog poopers or the stinky feet putride funkers but catpiss, when not actual cat piss, I love lol


----------



## higher self (Dec 20, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> Did the slow pokes reek of catpiss? Ive grown weed once that was straight catpiss and I curiously truly enjoyed it, I still dont get how people can like the dog poopers or the stinky feet putride funkers but catpiss, when not actual cat piss, I love lol


I like it a bit & funny you mention that as I open up an old jar & smell catpiss lol. Its mainly from the certain sativas I've grown but only after long cure. Never had buds smell like it straight up though sounds dank to me as well lol!


----------



## bloodstone (Dec 20, 2016)

I see a pack of grimace at artizen for some lucky soul


----------



## firsttimeARE (Dec 21, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> Did the slow pokes reek of catpiss? Ive grown weed once that was straight catpiss and I curiously truly enjoyed it, I still dont get how people can like the dog poopers or the stinky feet putride funkers but catpiss, when not actual cat piss, I love lol


They did. I never finished them out they were taking up too much time and room. The taller one came out well.


----------



## GreenSanta (Dec 21, 2016)

Memory Loss getting close to chop chop, nice yield on her. big buds top to bottom.


----------



## higher self (Dec 21, 2016)

My Rudeboi #1 looking fire! Better yields than Irene S1 as well.


----------



## cannakis (Dec 21, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> View attachment 3858451 Memory Loss getting close to chop chop, nice yield on her. big buds top to bottom.


It honestly doesn't look like that great of a strain... I hope my FCxML turns out good... I know Scooby snacks will at least!


higher self said:


> My Rudeboi #1 looking fire! Better yields than Irene S1 as well.
> 
> View attachment 3858835 View attachment 3858832


thus looks much more appeasing...


----------



## GreenSanta (Dec 21, 2016)

cannakis said:


> It honestly doesn't look like that great of a strain... I hope my FCxML turns out good... I know Scooby snacks will at least!
> 
> thus looks much more appeasing...


cant see shit on that picture i took, I think it's nice, nice smell too, she still needs a week or so.


----------



## cannakis (Dec 22, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> cant see shit on that picture i took, I think it's nice, nice smell too, she still needs a week or so.


Yeah I hear that, I just pulled some that far away looks pretty bad but up close lookin good and frosty


----------



## killAgreenguy (Dec 27, 2016)

Pack of sweeties germinated on nov 2 hopefully I can take some clones off the bigger ones in the next 3 weeks and start to see what we working wit


----------



## Terrapin2 (Dec 29, 2016)

little chunk of french toast


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 29, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> little chunk of french toast


drenched


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 29, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> View attachment 3863798 little chunk of french toast


Dude ! Holy shit! That belongs in a magazine wow  That makes me want to kill some stuff so I can run my Samoas .


----------



## killAgreenguy (Dec 29, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> View attachment 3863798 little chunk of french toast


Beautiful I making me wish I grabbed some of that because you've got it looking amazing


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 29, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> View attachment 3863798 little chunk of french toast


Yup. Like it.


----------



## kona gold (Dec 30, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> View attachment 3863798 little chunk of french toast


Looks like a face off pheno I had. 
Does it have that incense smell in the air when you burn her?
Very nice, by the way


----------



## Terrapin2 (Dec 31, 2016)

more french toast. 
it's all lemon and very sweet gas, nothing savory.
exhale is of a buttery sweet richness w/ lemon undertones. 
curing up nicely.


----------



## GreenSanta (Dec 31, 2016)

nice job. I would smoke this shit. 

The memory loss, still in flower room, seems to be taking quite a while but I did not keep track of flower time to know for sure. I won't be trimming tonight haha but almost for sure coming down tomorrow. I do have another one I think I wrote the date I placed her in the flower room but she is over a month away. Anyway I think tomorrow is gonna be around day 70.

The other Archive I am trying too I only had one female though is the stink bomb. The one I am flowering now was rushed in and not enough veg time for the amount of tops so she looks a little awkward now. Her clones in the veg room are BY FAR the slowest growing plant I have ever seen. I am just basically waiting to see in the next month if the one in flower will develop a unique stink or nice resin coverage because if not I will for sure get rid of the clones and not grow it again. I do have one in the veg room that is finally starting to look like a nice little vegging plant. Maybe I topped too aggressively early on and this variety might not like this...


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 31, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> more french toast.
> it's all lemon and very sweet gas, nothing savory.
> exhale is of a buttery sweet richness w/ lemon undertones.
> curing up nicely.
> ...


Beautiful flowers


----------



## Odin* (Jan 1, 2017)

Terrapin2 said:


> more french toast.
> it's all lemon and very sweet gas, nothing savory.
> exhale is of a buttery sweet richness w/ lemon undertones.
> curing up nicely.
> ...


















Seriously though, nice work.


----------



## higher self (Jan 1, 2017)

Archive is that real deal!

Rudeboi #1 Sweet pine kush coming off this one




Rudeboi #2 I'm liking the nose on this one better has a bit more sour funk to it


----------



## Terrapin2 (Jan 2, 2017)

higher self said:


> Archive is that real deal!
> 
> Rudeboi #1 Sweet pine kush coming off this one
> 
> ...


looking beautiful man.


----------



## higher self (Jan 2, 2017)

Terrapin2 said:


> looking beautiful man.


Thanks! Your killin it with that French Toast should be Frost Toast.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 5, 2017)

Not sure if this was ever posted here but Archive was on Adam Dunn show awhile back. Dude has some really nice insights... https://livestream.com/adamdunnshow/events/6491451/videos/138841843


----------



## GreenSanta (Jan 7, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Not sure if this was ever posted here but Archive was on Adam Dunn show awhile back. Dude has some really nice insights... https://livestream.com/adamdunnshow/events/6491451/videos/138841843


yeah I mean the guy has an archive of the best fkin strains in the world ... hence the name I know, then he crosses them maybe not how I or you would but you can not fail when you start with that archive. I really enjoyed that episode, I mean no disrespect, and that is why I will be buying more seeds in the future. As it is for me it's pretty much Bodhi, Archive, and eventually Ace again for breeding projects.

Memory Loss has made the list, she is one of the 4 keepers in my garden, the rosin is SO GOOD, the smell of the buds in the jar is also SO GOOD. Great yield, great bag appeal, light lime green color, structure, everything is there on that one girl I got. I think the high is great so far too. 70 days for a good haze is really short too. I am pretty sure I have more of an amnesia haze pheno.

She roots easily in the clone king, then grow vigorously there after, she triples in size in flower but she does not stretch as much as you would think. Buds are bigger than on an OG but same sorta spacing, like golf ball, golf ball golf ball, except a little bigger than golf balls.

WINNER!!


----------



## eastcoastled (Jan 13, 2017)

Archive threw up a pic on IG of the male being used in the upcoming dosidos F1 and F2's. Holy shit i don't think i ever seen a male that frosty before!


----------



## killAgreenguy (Jan 17, 2017)

Does anyone know where I can order glueface or pick it up in socal


----------



## Odin* (Jan 17, 2017)

There's a club in Glendale that carries it, might be in stock, can't recall the name (off the top of my head).

Edit: "to" should have been "the", stupid ass phone.


----------



## oGeeFarms (Jan 17, 2017)

killAgreenguy said:


> Does anyone know where I can order glueface or pick it up in socal


Only seen it on artezan seed. Always sold out I managed to get one pack on a restock of unpaid orders


----------



## Jacob Flowers (Jan 17, 2017)

Alright, I need some advise. I'm torn between a few strains and can't seem to find enough info on them. What should I pick up Polynesian thin mints, junior mints, or the sweeties. Please advise.


----------



## Traxx187 (Jan 17, 2017)

Jacob Flowers said:


> Alright, I need some advise. I'm torn between a few strains and can't seem to find enough info on them. What should I pick up Polynesian thin mints, junior mints, or the sweeties. Please advise.


Do the sweeties!


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 17, 2017)

Traxx187 said:


> Do the sweeties!


Lol. Im torn If I should drop three sweeties tonight. I just started some other beans so I thinks not.


----------



## killAgreenguy (Jan 17, 2017)

Traxx187 said:


> Do the sweeties!


I just had to throw out 3 male sweeties 1 of which was very nice I wish I had more room for him


----------



## Jacob Flowers (Jan 17, 2017)

Traxx187 said:


> Do the sweeties!


Thanks man, I was leaning that way. I can't find any smoke reports, or flower shots on it. I know it is a newer strain just didn't think it was that new.


----------



## killAgreenguy (Jan 17, 2017)

oGeeFarms said:


> Only seen it on artezan seed. Always sold out I managed to get one pack on a restock of unpaid orders


Thank u


----------



## killAgreenguy (Jan 17, 2017)

Odin* said:


> There's a club in Glendale that carries it, might be in stock, can't recall the name (off the top of my head).
> 
> Edit: "to" should have been "the", stupid ass phone.


Thank u Odin


----------



## Jacob Flowers (Jan 18, 2017)

Anyone have any idea on 


Traxx187 said:


> Do the sweeties!


hey Traxx any idea on the sweeties yield or even white Tahoe cookies yield for that matter?


----------



## killAgreenguy (Jan 18, 2017)

Jacob Flowers said:


> Anyone have any idea on
> 
> hey Traxx any idea on the sweeties yield or even white Tahoe cookies yield for that matter?


I've been scouring the internet for info but can't find anything so I just popped mine


----------



## Traxx187 (Jan 18, 2017)

killAgreenguy said:


> I've been scouring the internet for info but can't find anything so I just popped mine


They are new so yea


----------



## eastcoastled (Jan 18, 2017)

I was going to drop 4 sweeties for the new year, but i dropped 4 lemonheads instead. Got a couple casper's ready to flower soon, just waiting for them to get a little bigger and drop their panties.


----------



## killAgreenguy (Jan 18, 2017)

eastcoastled said:


> I was going to drop 4 sweeties for the new year, but i dropped 4 lemonheads instead. Got a couple casper's ready to flower soon, just waiting for them to get a little bigger and drop their panties.


Make sure u post some pics and keep us updated with that and I'll post my sweeties


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 19, 2017)

killAgreenguy said:


> View attachment 3862019 Pack of sweeties germinated on nov 2 hopefully I can take some clones off the bigger ones in the next 3 weeks and start to see what we working wit


How many seeds came in your pack of sweeties. I counted 10 rockwool blocks? Was there 12 or 10 seeds?


----------



## killAgreenguy (Jan 19, 2017)

12 one seed popped and didn't sprout


----------



## kaka420 (Jan 19, 2017)

Sweeties for sure. The pics showing up on instagram look redic. I want it.


----------



## bmgnoot (Jan 19, 2017)

ya i should have ordered the sweeties when i had the chance..regretting it!


----------



## Jacob Flowers (Jan 19, 2017)

bmgnoot said:


> ya i should have ordered the sweeties when i had the chance..regretting it!


They should still be in stock at a few places I just picked up mine last night


----------



## bmgnoot (Jan 19, 2017)

Jacob Flowers said:


> They should still be in stock at a few places I just picked up mine last night


ya im retarded i found em. cheaper than when i first wanted em


----------



## eastcoastled (Jan 21, 2017)

killAgreenguy said:


> Make sure u post some pics and keep us updated with that and I'll post my sweeties


no worries bro, I'm proud of my ladies, i always post update pics. You will get to see some Casper OG first, they are close to flowering.


----------



## oGeeFarms (Jan 26, 2017)

some pieface in stock at artizen


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 27, 2017)

Wait till y'all see this Designer OG female I have she is looking and smelling awesome. Lime incense is best to describe with a hashy kush background smelled nothing like it flipping Sunday. Posting last veg pics for her later today


----------



## oGeeFarms (Jan 27, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> Wait till y'all see this Designer OG female I have she is looking and smelling awesome. Lime incense is best to describe with a hashy kush background smelled nothing like it flipping Sunday. Posting last veg pics for her later today


i'm running true colors and valley girl now.
got designer on deck soon but i managed to grab a pie face from artizen last night so that might go first.
also have race fuel, face on fire and glueface 
decisions decisions...


----------



## eastcoastled (Jan 27, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> Wait till y'all see this Designer OG female I have she is looking and smelling awesome. Lime incense is best to describe with a hashy kush background smelled nothing like it flipping Sunday. Posting last veg pics for her later today


Bout time you grew something! Seriously, glad to see you're back on track, can't wait to see what you do with her!


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 27, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> Wait till y'all see this Designer OG female I have she is looking and smelling awesome. Lime incense is best to describe with a hashy kush background smelled nothing like it flipping Sunday. Posting last veg pics for her later today


im haooy as shit u cracked these so quckly! if they still around in a month i may grab a few packs ...tuned in!


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 29, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> Wait till y'all see this Designer OG female I have she is looking and smelling awesome. Lime incense is best to describe with a hashy kush background smelled nothing like it flipping Sunday. Posting last veg pics for her later today


Nice man.
I want to see her too.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 29, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> Wait till y'all see this Designer OG female I have she is looking and smelling awesome. Lime incense is best to describe with a hashy kush background smelled nothing like it flipping Sunday. Posting last veg pics for her later today


I'm just waiting for it to warm up just a bit to start mine. Very excited to see the lady


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 30, 2017)

Here she is before the flip yesterday. She's looking good lil hungry for some calmag so top dressed her with roots elemental and will till mid flowering. Also put some roots bloom along with a lil more soil and grokashi this should be a nice pheno seen some good on IG already.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Feb 1, 2017)

Had those looking good enough I just had to drop a couple to see what happens  

Will post a pic once they are actually interesting 

@akhiymjames


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Feb 1, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> Here she is before the flip yesterday. She's looking good lil hungry for some calmag so top dressed her with roots elemental and will till mid flowering. Also put some roots bloom along with a lil more soil and grokashi this should be a nice pheno seen some good on IG already.
> 
> View attachment 3888718 View attachment 3888719 View attachment 3888720


Looking good Ak... Do you have any Sin strains going aswell?


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 1, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Looking good Ak... Do you have any Sin strains going aswell?


Got two plants of me keeper pheno of Sin Mint Cookies, The White, DHN Stardawg and one pheno of Chemodo Breath. I have another pheno of Chemodo Breath not flowering this round wasn't too sure if it's a female I'm about 80% sure but still haven't seen a pistil which is why the uncertainty


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Feb 1, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> Got two plants of me keeper pheno of Sin Mint Cookies, The White, DHN Stardawg and one pheno of Chemodo Breath. I have another pheno of Chemodo Breath not flowering this round wasn't too sure if it's a female I'm about 80% sure but still haven't seen a pistil which is why the uncertainty


Listen you have a nice stable.. I thought you only had Designer going on. Malibu pure kush..


----------



## killAgreenguy (Feb 26, 2017)

There's a bunch of sweeties in there also some sour pez, blimburn og( super loud in veg) and cookies & cream x dosidos


----------



## OregonEliteSeeds (Feb 26, 2017)

I dropped some fire Archive gear on my site guys don't forget your 10% off with ELITESQUAD


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Feb 27, 2017)

killAgreenguy said:


> View attachment 3895255 There's a bunch of sweeties in there also some sour pez, blimburn og( super loud in veg) and cookies & cream x dosidos


I had started four seeds of the sweeties, because I had other things going. Well I took this plant sexing kit to identify my males early so I could make space. ( at first set of true leaves) Anyhow i got my results back and the reports are saying there all males. I might just throw into flower to see what everything is at the end of the day, there is such a thing as human error and a test could have been off.


----------



## Trich_holmes (Mar 3, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I had started four seeds of the sweeties, because I had other things going. Well I took this plant sexing kit to identify my males early so I could make space. ( at first set of true leaves) Anyhow i got my results back and the reports are saying there all males. I might just throw into flower to see what everything is at the end of the day, there is such a thing as human error and a test could have been off.


Certainly would be nice to see the validity of the tests. It would def be worth the money if it's 100% accurate.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 4, 2017)

Trich_holmes said:


> Certainly would be nice to see the validity of the tests. It would def be worth the money if it's 100% accurate.


I have used them before for ten other plants and the results were 100%. It's moreso that I want at least one plant to be female.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 4, 2017)

iv been skeotical, but it does look like those early sex tests work...


----------



## oGeeFarms (Mar 4, 2017)

greenghost420 said:


> iv been skeotical, but it does look like those early sex tests work...


i've been told by ppl the test is extremely accurate


----------



## Hemphill420 (Mar 4, 2017)

Can someone recommend a tasty OG for me?...My main concern is a strong,in your face flavor,potency is a secondary consideration.There's just too many damn choices,maybe someone with personal experience with a particular strain can help me out.Thanks!


----------



## Beanz420 (Mar 4, 2017)

anyone grown archive outside? Im in nor cal, have face off and heavenly thinkin bout poppin them for next outdoor season


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 5, 2017)

Designer OG on day 32 and killing it. Very stretchy like OG but not crazy can be contained with training and scrog. Lemon lime incense is best to describe right now but it's early lots more time to go so expect to change up but lookingband smelling good. Very strong branching so far but they haven't begun to swell yet so will see if they hold. As of now no stakes or net. This pheno is OG dom to the max haven't seen nothing but 3s and 5s on her. If she's like anything I've seen on Instagram she will be fire. Hopefully she is a keeper


----------



## eastcoastled (Mar 5, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> Designer OG on day 32 and killing it. Very stretchy like OG but not crazy can be contained with training and scrog. Lemon lime incense is best to describe right now but it's early lots more time to go so expect to change up but lookingband smelling good. Very strong branching so far but they haven't begun to swell yet so will see if they hold. As of now no stakes or net. This pheno is OG dom to the max haven't seen nothing but 3s and 5s on her. If she's like anything I've seen on Instagram she will be fire. Hopefully she is a keeper
> 
> View attachment 3900058


Looking really nice bro. I passed on the designer OG b/c I didn't see much info on it, and got french bread instead, then i see all these fire pics. Looks like designer OG was one of the sleepers, although Archive only seems to put out fire!


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 5, 2017)

eastcoastled said:


> Looking really nice bro. I passed on the designer OG b/c I didn't see much info on it, and got french bread instead, then i see all these fire pics. Looks like designer OG was one of the sleepers, although Archive only seems to put out fire!


Had to get not too many Topanga Pure Kush crosses and can't come by the cut so this was best option. Def glad I grabbed them may grab another pack just in case I ever do get the cut I can bx1 it


----------



## greendiamond9 (Mar 5, 2017)

Beanz420 said:


> anyone grown archive outside? Im in nor cal, have face off and heavenly thinkin bout poppin them for next outdoor season


Yes Haz Mat OG and Memory Loss no problems at all.
I'm also putting some Face Off outdoors this year.


----------



## Hemphill420 (Mar 10, 2017)

Finally will have a shot at some Archive gear!!!.Face on fire (wifi43 xFace off OG)...I've heard good things about the faceoff imparting great og flavors so hopefully I'll find a taßty keeper.Also,ordered some Motarebel, Rebel OG .I'm sure I'll find something great out othese two packs.


----------



## killAgreenguy (Mar 22, 2017)

Here's one the the sweeties I got going I have 4 different phenos going I believe this is Sweeties C this is day 20 or so one more pheno at this stage and 2 more at day 3 or so


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 22, 2017)

Designer OG week 7 yesterday. Get these beans if you can there is  in them for sure


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 22, 2017)

did u germ all 10? my boy got 5 out of 10 germed. had like 5 other hybrids that germed 90/100%. were kinda sad lol gonna look for more,any links?


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Mar 22, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> Designer OG week 7 yesterday. Get these beans if you can there is  in them for sure
> 
> View attachment 3911271 View attachment 3911272 View attachment 3911273 View attachment 3911274
> View attachment 3911275



I got 2 About a week from flip. One looks exactly like yours, the other one has a completely different leaf structure. Super excited to see what they do. I'll post some veg pics in a few days 

Looking great @akhiymjames 

Absolute fire


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Mar 22, 2017)

greenghost420 said:


> did u germ all 10? my boy got 5 out of 10 germed. had like 5 other hybrids that germed 90/100%. were kinda sad lol gonna look for more,any links?


I got 3/5 on half my pack but I had a rough December and had shit germination and rooting on everything I popped. 

I'd keep an eye on shn


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 22, 2017)

greenghost420 said:


> did u germ all 10? my boy got 5 out of 10 germed. had like 5 other hybrids that germed 90/100%. were kinda sad lol gonna look for more,any links?


No only 3 all 3 germed and sprouted. Had 2 males almost kept one but I said I will find a better looking one

Sorry had to edit see the auto correct had some people confused lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 22, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> I got 3/5 on half my pack but I had a rough December and had shit germination and rooting on everything I popped.
> 
> I'd keep an eye on shn


That's where I got my beans from too. I'll let y'all know when I drop more how germ rate does


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 22, 2017)

yea these were from shn too...


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 22, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> Designer OG week 7 yesterday. Get these beans if you can there is  in them for sure
> 
> View attachment 3911271 View attachment 3911272 View attachment 3911273 View attachment 3911274
> View attachment 3911275


looks great!


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 22, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> No only 3 all 3 hermed and sprouted. Had 2 males almost kept one but I said I will find a better looking one


Okay hold up how many seeds did you sprout? Right now I am at 3 hermed 2 males and you have a female. what about the other 3?


----------



## eastcoastled (Mar 22, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Okay hold up how many seeds did you sprout? Right now I am at 3 hermed 2 males and you have a female. what about the other 3?


pretty sure he meant all three germed


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Mar 22, 2017)

:/


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 22, 2017)

eastcoastled said:


> pretty sure he meant all three germed


thats how i took it, germed 3 and this was his lady he found....


----------



## higher self (Mar 22, 2017)

greenghost420 said:


> did u germ all 10? my boy got 5 out of 10 germed. had like 5 other hybrids that germed 90/100%. were kinda sad lol gonna look for more,any links?


I think that's an Archive thing, germ rates with their packs aren't as good as you would think since it Archive. Swear if I have issues with my Hazmat OG I won't be buying anymore seeds from Archive.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 22, 2017)

we have enough to make a shit ton of f2s. make sure u do the same with all the males and fems u find minus any hermies and itll be well worth ur investment.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Mar 22, 2017)

I know in my case I was running about 6 different breeders, and any issues were totally on me


----------



## Terrapin2 (Mar 22, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> Designer OG week 7 yesterday. Get these beans if you can there is  in them for sure
> 
> View attachment 3911271 View attachment 3911272 View attachment 3911273 View attachment 3911274
> View attachment 3911275


nice looking flowers man.
has me salivating.

setting up in my new spot finally, germinating some samoas. 
i love the archive gear.


----------



## higher self (Mar 22, 2017)

greenghost420 said:


> we have enough to make a shit ton of f2s. make sure u do the same with all the males and fems u find minus any hermies and itll be well worth ur investment.


I didn't keep any of my rudeboi's but polinated the two pheno's to a Jamaican male. Won't get to them for awhile as I wasn't to impressed with the high for the rudeboi pheno's I got. I think I'll have better results with the Hazmat OG, chem strains get me fried though haven't grown/smoked many.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 22, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Okay hold up how many seeds did you sprout? Right now I am at 3 hermed 2 males and you have a female. what about the other 3?


Yea auto correct messed that up but I germed 3 beans got 2 males one female that you see. No herms none of that no issues


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 22, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea auto correct messed that up but I germed 3 beans got 2 males one female that you see. No herms none of that no issues


Ok. I thought you had one female.


----------



## killAgreenguy (Mar 23, 2017)

killAgreenguy said:


> View attachment 3911249 Here's one the the sweeties I got going I have 4 different phenos going I believe this is Sweeties C this is day 20 or so one more pheno at this stage and 2 more at day 3 or so


My mistake this is more like day 10 must've been high as hell when I wrote that cuz this is day 11 lil better picture of her I got her bad side last time and said she was way older than she was she lookin a bit more sexy here I have 3 other phenos of this going right now of this she's just the Amazon compared to the other her age and the 2 youngest are transitioning


----------



## eastcoastled (Mar 23, 2017)

killAgreenguy said:


> My mistake this is more like day 10 must've been high as hell when I wrote that cuz this is day 11 View attachment 3911884lil better picture of her I got her bad side last time and said she was way older than she was she lookin a bit more sexy here I have 3 other phenos of this going right now of this she's just the Amazon compared to the other her age and the 2 youngest are transitioning


Nice man, my lemon heads are getting close to going in the flower room. A few more weeks before i have a spot, can't wait to see what they do especially since they were a limited run.


----------



## killAgreenguy (Mar 23, 2017)

eastcoastled said:


> Nice man, my lemon heads are getting close to going in the flower room. A few more weeks before i have a spot, can't wait to see what they do especially since they were a limited run.


Make sure you post I got lemonheads as well and wasn't planning on running them very soon but maybe you can change my mind


----------



## eastcoastled (Mar 23, 2017)

killAgreenguy said:


> Make sure you post I got lemonheads as well and wasn't planning on running them very soon but maybe you can change my mind


I always do, just never got any pics to post my casper. Was a shitty looking plant with some issues, but turned it around in flower, and i can't wait to get a proper run from the clone. Most of what i have going now is top dog or exotic, so most of my pics are in those threads.


----------



## killAgreenguy (Mar 23, 2017)

eastcoastled said:


> I always do, just never got any pics to post my casper. Was a shitty looking plant with some issues, but turned it around in flower, and i can't wait to get a proper run from the clone. Most of what i have going now is top dog or exotic, so most of my pics are in those threads.


How do u like too dawg I always thought the gear was a bit too expensive but if it's worth it maybe I'll give it a shot


----------



## eastcoastled (Mar 23, 2017)

killAgreenguy said:


> How do u like too dawg I always thought the gear was a bit too expensive but if it's worth it maybe I'll give it a shot


If you are into the chem flavor profiles, he definitely has it locked down. I am on my second run with most of them now, so i can give a better assessment after that. I will say for the price i definitely expected more. None of the Topdawg (stardawg IX 4 ladies, underdog D, 2 ladies, sourdawg, 2 ladies)plants i have run have made my top five yet, and all of my top five came from $100 packs, shit one was even a freebie. Like I said though, only one run, first run doesn't mean shit IMHO.


----------



## kona gold (Mar 23, 2017)

[QUOTEeastcoastled, post: 13430118, member: 748355"]If you are into the chem flavor profiles, he definitely has it locked down. I am on my second run with most of them now, so i can give a better assessment after that. I will say for the price i definitely expected more. None of the Topdawg (stardawg IX 4 ladies, underdog D, 2 ladies, sourdawg, 2 ladies)plants i have run have made my top five yet, and all of my top five came from $100 packs, shit one was even a freebie. Like I said though, only one run, first run doesn't mean shit IMHO.[/QUOTE]
Got a little question for you.
How did you like the sour dawg?
Did you find them large yielding, Not to stretchy, super funky with chem earthy poo, and some sour notes?
Thanks


----------



## kona gold (Mar 23, 2017)

Sorry about the messed up quote @eastcoastled


----------



## eastcoastled (Mar 24, 2017)

@kona gold I only ran two ladies of sourdawg. They were more chem than anything, the sour didn't really come through. Maybe a slight amount of sour with some other funk in there, but i don't really know what. I was expecting a much louder plant. anyway, I don't want to divert this thread, a lot of my experience is in the topdawg thread.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Mar 24, 2017)

killAgreenguy said:


> Make sure you post I got lemonheads as well and wasn't planning on running them very soon but maybe you can change my mind


 This please ^

I have several packs of these and I will be popping them asap.


----------



## kaka420 (Mar 25, 2017)

The new list of crosses posted to IG....
Holy dankness
Game changer


----------



## OregonEliteSeeds (Mar 25, 2017)

ill be getting that new Archive drop............I will drive up and pick it up from the man Doc himself


----------



## oGeeFarms (Mar 25, 2017)

still got designer and face on fire to pop. glueface + racefuel are sprouting now and i have True Colors in flower 3 wks. 
probably going to grab 2-3 packs of the new drop though and stash em away for a bit.

what are you guys shooting for? i want that Pie Dough and Citrus Rush


----------



## Feijao (Mar 25, 2017)

Any reviews for FaceOnFire guys? I ordered this and am waiting on delivery. I love about everything WhiteFire!


----------



## Hemphill420 (Mar 25, 2017)

Feijao said:


> Any reviews for FaceOnFire guys? I ordered this and am waiting on delivery. I love about everything WhiteFire!


I just got my FOF last week and I can't find any info but have found some photos on Instagram. I'm pretty excited about the Wifi#43 being used because it was the keeper out of a 500 seed pheno hunt if I'm not mistaken. That's pretty epic considering most packs of wifi had keepers.If you do find any info,keep us posted


----------



## killAgreenguy (Mar 25, 2017)

OregonEliteSeeds said:


> ill be getting that new Archive drop............I will drive up and pick it up from the man Doc himself


Where can I find the list of new drops


----------



## Hemphill420 (Mar 25, 2017)

killAgreenguy said:


> Where can I find the list of new drops


https://www.instagram.com/p/BSCUD9ClW3k/?hl=en


----------



## killAgreenguy (Mar 25, 2017)

Hemphill420 said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BSCUD9ClW3k/?hl=en


Those are all dosi crosses?


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 25, 2017)

killAgreenguy said:


> Those are all dosi crosses?


Yea he must've found himself a none autoflower male and chucked the shit outta him.


----------



## Upstate2627 (Mar 25, 2017)

Shark bite one week in. Vegged for 10 weeks- tomatoe caged with lots of super cropping, topping, and defoliation. First plant I've run from archive but she's vigorous, clones easily and got cuts to run outside if she's decent smoke.

Pic is from the lights off so shes a lil droopy but she's a decent feeder - more than I'm used to atleast.


----------



## Beanz420 (Mar 26, 2017)

greendiamond9 said:


> Yes Haz Mat OG and Memory Loss no problems at all.
> I'm also putting some Face Off outdoors this year.


Awesome thanks man. Have any pics of your buds? Always like lookin at nuggs


----------



## greendiamond9 (Mar 26, 2017)

Haz Mat OG


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Mar 27, 2017)

2 designer og

Flip occurs on friday


----------



## OregonEliteSeeds (Mar 27, 2017)

I just spoke with DOC I will pick up the Archive drop Monday April 3rd


----------



## kaka420 (Mar 27, 2017)

I guess I'll hold off on making any seed orders.


----------



## Loaded Labs (Mar 28, 2017)

There goes my tax return !


----------



## killAgreenguy (Mar 28, 2017)

I want the 2 f2 the duct tape and the sour dough how bout y'all


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 28, 2017)

killAgreenguy said:


> View attachment 3914796 View attachment 3914797 I want the 2 f2 the duct tape and the sour dough how bout y'all


$200 a pop I'll pass. He pumped these crosses out to fast for my liking. We'll be paying to be testers so I'm good.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Mar 28, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> $200 a pop I'll pass. He pumped these crosses out to fast for my liking. We'll be paying to be testers so I'm good.


But their verified cuts...heh. Yeah bit too pricey for clone only work. I'll be passing as well if there aren't any from 60-120.


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 28, 2017)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> But their verified cuts...heh. Yeah bit too pricey for clone only work. I'll be passing as well if there aren't any from 60-120.


This is becoming a money grab situation. Archive see how many other breeders are killing it with dosido now he gotta get in on that money. But the problem for him is that those others breeders isn't charging 200 plus for them crosses. I pay attention to everything he released dosiface before dosido and dosido put him on the map. Now you found a male and hit all these cuts with this one male. I wanna see grow pics from these said crosses before I put my money out there.


----------



## higher self (Mar 28, 2017)

Im not getting anything, nothing interesting IMO. Besides they will be cheap on dramalineseedbank in a month just like the last Archive drop.


----------



## kaka420 (Mar 28, 2017)

If I see a dosi x dosi cross available I'll grab a pack to look through. Totally a rushed money grab. It is what it is.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Mar 28, 2017)

kaka420 said:


> If I see a dosi x dosi cross available I'll grab a pack to look through. Totally a rushed money grab. It is what it is.


It is what it is because people so carelessly toss their money to these big time "private breeders" aka glorified pollen checkers 

Archive talked a lot of smack for a dude charging 200$ a pack


----------



## ThaDocta1 (Mar 29, 2017)

You guys realize I made Dosidos over 4 years ago and have been working it since then. LOL.. yeah they were pumped out too fast, lmao. And you know, 4 years of line work is super cheap on the pocketbook. If I put em out so fast, then how did all these other companies that don't even have the seeds much less, are selecting and breeding through them, came out with Dosidos hybrids months ago? Oh that's right, tell me who's actually doing work and taking time, and who's chucking pollen in a tent chasing someone else's hype?

I've never had an autoflower male from the Dosidos line, ever, and I've popped hundreds. I don't know where/how stupid shit like that gets perpetuated. Other than people regurgitating other stupid people's opinions. But I find it comical y'all would take what greenline says as gospel. Shows what this industry is coming to. LOL

You guys are right, you should support the ripoffs that sell other breeders gear for half price. Where they put in ZERO genetic work or breeding and thus, don't have to incur any of the COSTS of BREEDING a new elite from m/f genetics. If you factored in what it costs me to produce and test varieties like this, you would see that I'm making a fraction of the profit that F2 ripoff companies make, even at double the price. I have years of testing into this, all they have is a tent and 2 lamps ripping off gear I spent into the 6 figures producing, selecting, and testing.

It's cool, y'all can support businesses that rip off other companies hard worked gear for half price. All that will happen from that is people like me will QUIT investing in breeding NEW winners, and y'all can just end up with the same shit reworked over and over again til it's inbred to fuckdom.

Reading that people would rather support no breeding ripoff seed companies rather than support the investment of time, money, and resources into proper breeding selection pools just reinforces my reservations about this "community" that is left, if you can even call it that. Y'all want cheap, unworked seed lines??? I got you, next round, feminized gear and hyped up names with 10 plant selection pools coming right for ya. You guys have no idea how much making cheap fems and tent made gear will save me. And you guys can have all the hyped up "elite", but never makes it past the front door Marlon Blando kinda shit you can ask for. Now let's all go buy a Folex and a pair of Foakley's and be happy!


----------



## ThaDocta1 (Mar 29, 2017)

How other breeders are "killing" it with dosido? You mean they're getting excellent results hybridizing it because ALL the Time and money other peopleinvested into breeding and selecting winners from that line in the first place. Of course they will get good results, all the work was done for them before hand. All they need was a tent and some pollen that's not straight hemp..

It's sad to me that this is what the "community" has come to. Buncha entitled ripoff companies and johnny come lately growers that think quality and cheap are synonymous with each other. Y'all just asking for lesser quality from companies that have ZERO quality control, and breed fems and selection pools in fucking 4x8 tents. I can definitely do that if that's the garbage y'all want for half price. I'll make significantly more money doing that than dedicating 20kw operations to BREEDING AND SELECTION. Shows what this industry appreciates anymore, hype and cheap, not hard work and quality.


----------



## ThaDocta1 (Mar 29, 2017)

And anyone demanding about the name contest. You realize there were over 3000 replies which took me 4 hours to go through. I kept the person's name next to their contributions, you're not the only one. If you said it first, you'll get a pack when I have time to get to everyone. Telling me I better "follow through" like you're demanding something outta me (do you even know if you were first to submit that name?) for suggesting a fucking name, just reinforces my already jaded opinions on this "community".. It sure isn't anything like it was a decade ago.....and not for the better.


----------



## Observe & Report (Mar 29, 2017)

ThaDocta1 said:


> BREEDING AND SELECTION.


I checked your site and didn't see much info about all the breeding and selection you do. If you don't put any info out there where people can find it, such as on your site and strain menu, then people will speculate and nobody else can set them straight. Everyone else appears to be picking their males based on the vegging traits and ordaining them if the crosses come out good with no hermies, why shouldn't they think you do too?

How many generations did you work all those crosses in your upcoming drop, for instance the Cherry Pie X Do-si-dos? Looks to me like you took a room full of great cuts and chucked a Do-si-dos male at them. Not that there's anything wrong with that but I don't see how it's different from what most other seed makers are doing.


----------



## kona gold (Mar 29, 2017)

ThaDocta1 said:


> And anyone demanding about the name contest. You realize there were over 3000 replies which took me 4 hours to go through. I kept the person's name next to their contributions, you're not the only one. If you said it first, you'll get a pack when I have time to get to everyone. Telling me I better "follow through" like you're demanding something outta me (do you even know if you were first to submit that name?) for suggesting a fucking name, just reinforces my already jaded opinions on this "community".. It sure isn't anything like it was a decade ago.....and not for the better.


Aloha Docta, 
Don't let these scrubbs affect your vibe and work.
I know what it takes to make stable hybrids, and IBL's. 
A lot of these guys don't know what it was like, also, when seeds were regularly $300 and up!
It's not only the time and money spent, it's an ENORMOUS risk!!!
Usually working with more than allowed in most cases.
So to all who don't appreciate this and want the cheap shit......fuck'em!!!
Topdawg, Obsoul, and you bro is where I'm at, if I need the goodies!
So keep on doing that magic, and that's all you have to focus on!
Mahalo nui loa


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 29, 2017)

Observe & Report said:


> I checked your site and didn't see much info about all the breeding and selection you do. If you don't put any info out there where people can find it, such as on your site and strain menu, then people will speculate and nobody else can set them straight. Everyone else appears to be picking their males based on the vegging traits and ordaining them if the crosses come out good with no hermies, why shouldn't they think you do too?
> 
> How many generations did you work all those crosses in your upcoming drop, for instance the Cherry Pie X Do-si-dos? Looks to me like you took a room full of great cuts and chucked a Do-si-dos male at them. Not that there's anything wrong with that but I don't see how it's different from what most other seed makers are doing.


That's all I was saying bro. Where's the proof that he worked these upcoming releases. All these old breeders do is cry like bitches when these new young energetic breeders make better crosses then them with their said strains. If you wanna compete with them stop trying to rape the people with these outrageous ass prices. Why pay 200$ plus for some you see no pics of when I can spend a third of that on something like peanut butter breath that I know that fire and I can see pics out the ass on IG of. Greed will be the end of these old school all for the people with their high ass prices breeders. Cherry pie x dosido I know there's high risk in that one cross alone. But hey we are haters that suppose to just fork out $200 plus because if you're "ThaDocta".. Yea right..


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 29, 2017)

ThaDocta1 said:


> You guys realize I made Dosidos over 4 years ago and have been working it since then. LOL.. yeah they were pumped out too fast, lmao. And you know, 4 years of line work is super cheap on the pocketbook. If I put em out so fast, then how did all these other companies that don't even have the seeds much less, are selecting and breeding through them, came out with Dosidos hybrids months ago? Oh that's right, tell me who's actually doing work and taking time, and who's chucking pollen in a tent chasing someone else's hype?
> 
> I've never had an autoflower male from the Dosidos line, ever, and I've popped hundreds. I don't know where/how stupid shit like that gets perpetuated. Other than people regurgitating other stupid people's opinions. But I find it comical y'all would take what greenline says as gospel. Shows what this industry is coming to. LOL
> 
> ...


How many of these crosses that you're releasing have you worked? Can you point me to any growlogs? What pheno types should I be looking for in say the "duct tape"? You been working dosido for 4 years but you're just releasing F2? And you said we listening to GLO but you're still making drops with him after he said what he said about your dosido and the male auto-flower trait. Sounds like a contradiction to me. But if I'm putting out 200$ plus on packs of beans from a well known breeder I at least wanna see some grow pics on that breeders IG. But hey I guess we should just take your word..


----------



## Observe & Report (Mar 29, 2017)

kona gold said:


> Aloha Docta,
> Don't let these scrubbs affect your vibe and work.
> I know what it takes to make stable hybrids, and IBL's.
> A lot of these guys don't know what it was like, also, when seeds were regularly $300 and up!
> ...


I paid $600 for a pack of Mandelbrot's Magnum Opus from Aficionado. Says on the "Certificate of Origin" (lol) it's an 11th generation back cross. Mandelbrot's personal 7th gen cut crossed to a 10th gen male made by Leo Stone from 7th gen seed stock (not clear if each gen was BX'ed or not.) Aficionado's seeds are guaranteed to pop and their site says you're "not buying seeds, you are gaining 'Access' to our private vault" so if you get mostly males you can probably get more for free if you ask very nicely. You're not just paying for a fancy box and sealing wax. Is it worth it? Depends on whom you ask but if I change my mind before I open it they promise to buy them back.

I also have dozens of packs of Bodhi to sort through. He chucks rooms full of elite cuts like most, and he works lines (he just released Dragons Blood F4 crosses, and Apollo11 F4 selected for Genius traits), and he collects landraces while vacationing in far away places, and he sits on seeds for years in some cases waiting for them to be tested in multiple volunteers rooms before releasing them, often as full pack freebies, and he seems like a nice guy. All that and most of the packs I got for $50 and some for $35. FIFTY BUCKS.

There's a lot of competition out there now and "scrubbs" like us welcome it because we're more sophisticated buyers than you think.


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 29, 2017)

Observe & Report said:


> I paid $600 for a pack of Mandelbrot's Magnum Opus from Aficionado. Says on the "Certificate of Origin" (lol) it's an 11th generation back cross. Mandelbrot's personal 7th gen cut crossed to a 10th gen male made by Leo Stone from 7th gen seed stock (not clear if each gen was BX'ed or not.) Aficionado's seeds are guaranteed to pop and their site says you're "not buying seeds, you are gaining 'Access' to our private vault" so if you get mostly males you can probably get more for free if you ask very nicely. You're not just paying for a fancy box and sealing wax. Is it worth it? Depends on whom you ask but if I change my mind before I open it they promise to buy them back.
> 
> I also have dozens of packs of Bodhi to sort through. He chucks rooms full of elite cuts like most, and he works lines (he just released Dragons Blood F4 crosses, and Apollo11 F4 selected for Genius traits), and he collects landraces while vacationing in far away places, and he sits on seeds for years in some cases waiting for them to be tested in multiple volunteers rooms before releasing them, often as full pack freebies, and he seems like a nice guy. All that and most of the packs I got for $50 and some for $35. FIFTY BUCKS.
> 
> There's a lot of competition out there now and "scrubbs" like us welcome it because we're more sophisticated buyers than you think.


Got the same box of magnum opus. And if you have any and I mean any problem with aficionado gear they'll replace it. You have any problem with bodhi beans he'll replace it. You don't see those breeders fighting with other breeders on social media. These breeders spending more time fussing on IG now then testing their work. They can say whatever about gromer but dude test his own shit before releasing it. Bodhi test his shit before selling it. Aficionado test their shit for years before releasing it. Dynasty test his shit, Sincity test his shit. You don't see them on IG fighting with each other.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 29, 2017)

IMHO I think breeder should know how the crosses grows before any beans should be released that way any info people want to know about the cross it can be answered. I'm not saying have test numbers and all that cus numbers are garbage to me anyways but the main thing is can you tell me what to expect without guessing just cus you've grown both parents. I think most are just saying can you give us any info on all he new crosses. @ThaDocta1 you always talk of testing and stress testing which is awesome to hear cus lots don't do that but people just want to know if any of these new Dosidos crosses have been grown out by anybody. You say you've been working Dosidos for 4 years all these crosses been grown in the 4 years? As for the greenline info when he was passing the info around on IG you should've shut him down if the autoflower trait wasn't true but I really don't care what greenline thinks he is irrelevant to me in this game cus I don't even buy seeds from him. I just will miss out on a lot of beans like I always do till I see some pics or some info about them somewhere before I just cash out.


----------



## killAgreenguy (Mar 29, 2017)

Regardless I planned on picking up duct tape sour dough and the 2 dosi f2 200 does seem a bit steep but hey still a small price to pay for good genetics and doc i believe you put in all the work you speak of but peeps do got a point this thread probably has the most archive info on the net and as most people do we all draw our own conclusions but keep putting out that fire just don't charge more than $200 plz and it's pretty cool you still check the thread peace love and chicken grease brotha


----------



## genuity (Mar 29, 2017)

This all to much....how can anyone try and knock this dude for useing one male...when that fuck boy gromer is doing the samething?

What test has he shown?...not just pics of bud on wood.

This shit is all fuck boy shit...

People cry about prices at 200,but every auction damn near starts at 200...fukkkk u mean.


----------



## genuity (Mar 29, 2017)

Pollen dusting a whole room(elite cuts),with no chance of contamination? 

Yea,I bet...


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 29, 2017)

genuity said:


> This all to much....how can anyone try and knock this dude for useing one male...when that fuck boy gromer is doing the samething?
> 
> What test has he shown?...not just pics of bud on wood.
> 
> ...


Not knocking or hating just pointing out the fact that he's no different then anybody else that he talks about on IG. You're a breeder not big as them but you're here in the trenches with us daily. Not just when people start complaining or talking bad. So you can tell dudes what to expect outta honeybee or fireballs or any other crosses you done made. Fuck prices because if I like something imma grab it regardless of price. I just don't like this new money grab shit everybody is trying now with these chucks and these fucking auctions. They trying to bleed every single dollar outta us. But once we start asking questions they get defensive and think it's hate. But if I spend 200$ plus I should be able to ask what to expect out this what to expect outta that feel me. I respect all breeders from the top ones to the small timers, but it seems like nobody keeping it thorough anymore. Everybody wanna see what they can get and fuck the small timers.


----------



## genuity (Mar 29, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Not knocking or hating just pointing out the fact that he's no different then anybody else that he talks about on IG. You're a breeder not big as them but you're here in the trenches with us daily. Not just when people start complaining or talking bad. So you can tell dudes what to expect outta honeybee or fireballs or any other crosses you done made. Fuck prices because if I like something imma grab it regardless of price. I just don't like this new money grab shit everybody is trying now with these chucks and these fucking auctions. They trying to bleed every single dollar outta us. But once we start asking questions they get defensive and think it's hate. But if I spend 200$ plus I should be able to ask what to expect out this what to expect outta that feel me. I respect all breeders from the top ones to the small timers, but it seems like nobody keeping it thorough anymore. Everybody wanna see what they can get and fuck the small timers.


All True But The Breeder part....That Shit Gets You In A World Of shit"breeder"

That word is starting to scare me..

Chucker this way,plus no one wants to use a chuckers seeds in they breeding rooms.
So it's a ++.

Honeybee...I made that with a gage cross,to yrs befor it was for sale...did not catch any shit from them at all....hell I still got a lot of unreleased seeds from them,that are waiting for me to run...(bullrider x joe) they may not see a release, or they may be out already.


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 29, 2017)

genuity said:


> All True But The Breeder part....That Shit Gets You In A World Of shit"breeder"
> 
> That word is starting to scare me..
> 
> ...


Guess what Gen I bet you wouldn't have released fireballs, honeybee or anything else if it wasn't up to your liking.


----------



## genuity (Mar 29, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Guess what Gen I bet you wouldn't have released fireballs, honeybee or anything else if it wasn't up to your liking.


You damn right...

And oregon lemons sucked ass for me...big time.

Fireball I made,and gave all the seeds to BB...to do what they want with it.
They won 2nd place indoor buds with it.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 29, 2017)

genuity said:


> This all to much....how can anyone try and knock this dude for useing one male...when that fuck boy gromer is doing the samething?
> 
> What test has he shown?...not just pics of bud on wood.
> 
> ...


I def ain't knocking the man for using one male hell thats what I like cus it shows me that the male is a winner. When I say test I just wanna know how the offspring are producing idc about no thc test means nothing to me

You may not think your a breeder but you are and a damn good one at that. But all we saying is have anyone grown any beans out. Any beans of yours I have I have seen pics and can get info from you cus you've grown them before the public got them. You pointed me to people who have grown them too so I will take yours over mostly anyone cus you ain't just releasing beans and don't know how the offspring produce. I'll gladly pay $200 a pack for yours


----------



## kaka420 (Mar 29, 2017)

So ThaDocta has grown out every one of these crosses coming out? I seriously doubt it. I believe you've worked on your male for a while but it sure looks like you are dusting every clone you've ever collected. Thats breeding bro? My old buddy Hibe would say no, lol.


----------



## kaka420 (Mar 29, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Not knocking or hating just pointing out the fact that he's no different then anybody else that he talks about on IG. You're a breeder not big as them but you're here in the trenches with us daily. Not just when people start complaining or talking bad. So you can tell dudes what to expect outta honeybee or fireballs or any other crosses you done made. Fuck prices because if I like something imma grab it regardless of price. I just don't like this new money grab shit everybody is trying now with these chucks and these fucking auctions. They trying to bleed every single dollar outta us. But once we start asking questions they get defensive and think it's hate. But if I spend 200$ plus I should be able to ask what to expect out this what to expect outta that feel me. I respect all breeders from the top ones to the small timers, but it seems like nobody keeping it thorough anymore. Everybody wanna see what they can get and fuck the small timers.


Yuuuuuuup. Hell when Soul originally released his cindy and apollo way back, he was really open about the breeding project.


----------



## higher self (Mar 29, 2017)

Lol I too would love to see some pheno descriptions but if breeder/chucked haven't grown them I guess there won't be any at the moment. I kinda knew what to expect from faceoff male after growing 2 Archive strains but I have my doubts about this Dosi male. Like what does it even bring to the table? The F2's would be the only thing I'd be interested in all the other crosses I'd just rather get the faceoff version.

But as a customer this isn't hating at all most folks do research on the things they purchase but it's kinda sketchy as a seed buyer b/c with no descriptions you just have to go by & make assumptions based on the parent plants or have good faith in the breeder/chucker.

And how does greenline talk shit bout everyone & their momma but still get their drops lol


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Mar 29, 2017)

The prices are high. I think this is something that warrants a legitimate complaint. Will it change anything? Probably not just move on if that's a deal breaker. The guys gear is top notch though and you know the cuts used are as verified as you can get in the industry. I don't think the the sniping about how things are bred is really warranted and will just drag the thread down.


----------



## ThaDocta1 (Mar 29, 2017)

LMAO. I'll post some pictures when I get them off the camera. It's sad some of y'all base all your knowledge offa what is posted on the internet and if someone isn't glued to their cell phone all day making post for you then you think the work isn't being done. When in fact, those of us running stores, nurseries, etc don't have time to sit on IG faking the funk. And those just chucking in a tent, have exactly that. All the time in the world to post fake pictures of shit from their gardens. Y'all see where gromer uses the same pictures over and over with different strain names. LMAO.. y'all gullible as fuck.

To properly make even a single generation, can take years. You can't get to f3, f4, etc that fast, unless you just chucking pollen and moving on. I have tested the MULTIPLE males against about 50% of the mothers released. If they are good making babies with those, I feel confident making seeds with the rest of the collection. I got better shit to do than post on here or daily log my activities on IG. I suggest some of y'all spend more time in your garden and less on your cell phone.

I'll post some pictures here when I get them off the DSLR. Until them, this thread is a waste of time. Buncha know it all newbies that don't even have the logic to understand tent breeders vs real work.


----------



## ThaDocta1 (Mar 29, 2017)

Picking males based on vegging traits may be the dumbest thing ever. I will never do that. I reverse males and test progeny. I don't have time to make a "breeding and selection" thread or part of my site where I daily update on shit. I run several businesses, not just chuck pollen in a tent. I only know of a couple breeders that do as much work on my lines as I do. Took me 4 years to release a line I MADE. But y'all championing people that already released seeds from lines made in a fraction of the time it took me, and you don't think they're the ones ripping you off. LMAO

If what y'all want is tent breeding and fems with no selection pools for cheap, like I said, I got you. that's easy as fuck, and will save me a ton of money not going through selection pools and testing males. y'all want $60-100 packs, I can do that all day if I have no intentions or selection and just copy what they ripoff f2 companies do. Easy, thanks for putting more $$ in my pocket with a fraction of the work, sounds good to me. And here I was thinking people actually appreciated someone doing WORK and creating new elites.


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 29, 2017)

ThaDocta1 said:


> LMAO. I'll post some pictures when I get them off the camera. It's sad some of y'all base all your knowledge offa what is posted on the internet and if someone isn't glued to their cell phone all day making post for you then you think the work isn't being done. When in fact, those of us running stores, nurseries, etc don't have time to sit on IG faking the funk. And those just chucking in a tent, have exactly that. All the time in the world to post fake pictures of shit from their gardens. Y'all see where gromer uses the same pictures over and over with different strain names. LMAO.. y'all gullible as fuck.
> 
> To properly make even a single generation, can take years. You can't get to f3, f4, etc that fast, unless you just chucking pollen and moving on. I have tested the MULTIPLE males against about 50% of the mothers released. If they are good making babies with those, I feel confident making seeds with the rest of the collection. I got better shit to do than post on here or daily log my activities on IG. I suggest some of y'all spend more time in your garden and less on your cell phone.
> 
> I'll post some pictures here when I get them off the DSLR. Until them, this thread is a waste of time. Buncha know it all newbies that don't even have the logic to understand tent breeders vs real work.


Sound like you need to take your own advice all the bitching and crying you been doing on IG. You can't get mad when people ask what they're spending their hard earned dollars on. I call bullshit on the play becuase you haven't posted a pic on IG of any of those new strains. You barely post pics from your last drop. I see why you and greenline get along y'all have the same attitude towards customers.


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Mar 29, 2017)

How bout dah!


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 29, 2017)

Like I said in my post earlier your one of the few breeders I have always heard talking about testing males and progeny so when you say you have tested them I have no reason not to believe it. I think anyone who was questioning just wanted to know that cus like you said there are people out here who are just chucking pollen and releasing beans before the offspring are grown out. I know to truly breed it takes time so I get all that but people just want some info about said product. Anything on Apple site about their products you can find info on cus people want to know about the product before they shell out their hard earned money so it's the same with your beans. Don't take things so personal too and stop worrying about gromer. Let him do what he does if he uses same pics over and over let him do that breeding in tent let him do that. Continue to do things the right way and show people how it should be done


----------



## genuity (Mar 29, 2017)

See....thats why I can not have that "breeder" tag....


----------



## ThaDocta1 (Mar 29, 2017)

You're right, I havn't tested shit, and these pictures were created out of clay and colored pencils. Instagram is like a playground for idiots.


----------



## ThaDocta1 (Mar 29, 2017)

I'll post a bunch more pictures as soon as I make some space on my hard drive for the DSLR photos.


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Mar 29, 2017)

ThaDocta1 said:


> You're right, I havn't tested shit, and these pictures were created out of clay and colored pencils. Instagram is like a playground for idiots.


Im not not trying to tell you how to market your business in any way or anything like that but if you drop pics of each strain a few weeks before a drop it would absolutely get people across the world probably talking about the drop. 

IMO by not releasing a nice photo lineup of the drop it can only cause people to speculate and cost you money on the bottom line beacuse people want to know what they are buying before they buy.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 29, 2017)

ThaDocta1 said:


> You're right, I havn't tested shit, and these pictures were created out of clay and colored pencils. Instagram is like a playground for idiots.


What pics is this cross? Shit looks flame


----------



## killAgreenguy (Mar 29, 2017)

I just think dudes need to do what they do people is gonna talk wether good or bad but at least they talkin all of y'all taking marketing suggestions so personal is bogus let your work speak for it self and so what if people base their decisions of ig or these forums not everyone is a cool guy and has connections we all gotta start somewhere if archive gear is whack dudes will buy then stop cuz it sux same for thugpug same for inhouse and so on and so on everyone do what they do and maybe listen to your customers a bit more if u @ThaDocta1 Are so successful then hire a photographer they are not that expensive and give the people what they want have someone that works for you run the company ig and online presence I believe in your product as I have spent a couple thousand + but I'd still love more pics and insight I'm gonna pay u for those dosi crosses regardless but would I be happier if ig was poppin wit pic and talk even if it was hype YES I'm sure all of us would plz don't change for haters but a lil give won't hurt and plz don't be like greenline wit all this internet drama much respect peace


----------



## ThaDocta1 (Mar 29, 2017)

Pictures.


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Mar 29, 2017)

ThaDocta1 said:


> Pictures.


Look fire but it would be nice if you would change the file name to the strain.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Mar 29, 2017)

You realize the people you are name calling are the people buying your products right?

When you price packs at $200 you should expect a little more scrutiny. No beans are worth 200 but they should at least be tested. Good to know they were.

I think you are respected much more than chuckers like thug pug and the work put in is def appreciated. Should maybe be a little nicer to your customers and not price hard working everyday people out of your genetics though...


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 29, 2017)

ThaDocta1 said:


> Pictures.


Don't tease brother and not let us know what cross these pics are.


----------



## killAgreenguy (Mar 29, 2017)

Check ig peeps he's listening to us down here


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Mar 29, 2017)

Also id say breeders are held under more scrutiny now because of chuckers like thug pug and in house. These guys unload a shit ton of gear and wonder why people bitch when half of it herms out hard. So I guess people are a bit more wary these days. Constructive critism isn't a bad thing. Listening to it i how you stay afloat.

I respect the fact that you care enough to even come on here. Any complaints to a guy like gromer and you receive an asshole response and/or a block.


----------



## ThaDocta1 (Mar 29, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> You realize the people you are name calling are the people buying your products right?
> 
> When you price packs at $200 you should expect a little more scrutiny. No beans are worth 200 but they should at least be tested. Good to know they were.
> 
> I think you are respected much more than chuckers like thug pug and the work put in is def appreciated. Should maybe be a little nicer to your customers and not price hard working everyday people out of your genetics though...


It's called investment, and I have to recoup it somehow. Time, facilities, power bills, opportunity cost is extensive for proper work. If you don't understand that, I don't really care if you buy my seeds. If you think unworked shit made in a a fucking tent for $100 is a deal but the original breeder that spent 6 figures to do the work doesn't deserve $200, then its unlikely we have similar views on quality and effort.


----------



## 806KING (Mar 29, 2017)

Why the hell does everyone have to argue ! Shit if your mad about price kool that's you but if someone else wants to pay have at it too ! Everyone chill out  . I remember when that dosi came out . Now everyone is breeding with that sob . Hype hype hype always the same


----------



## 806KING (Mar 29, 2017)

I 


ThaDocta1 said:


> It's called investment, and I have to recoup it somehow. Time, facilities, power bills, opportunity cost is extensive for proper work. If you don't understand that, I don't really care if you buy my seeds. If you think unworked shit for $100 is a deal but the original breeder that spent 6 figures to do the work doesn't deserve $200, then its unlikely we have similar views on quality and effort.


I respect that your here on this forum! When I flip a house I'm gonna get my asking price plain and simple and if they don't wanna pay don't really care keep moving


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Mar 29, 2017)

ThaDocta1 said:


> It's called investment, and I have to recoup it somehow. Time, facilities, power bills, opportunity cost is extensive for proper work. If you don't understand that, I don't really care if you buy my seeds. If you think unworked shit for $100 is a deal but the original breeder that spent 6 figures to do the work doesn't deserve $200, then its unlikely we have similar views on quality and effort.


I understand to an extent. Although guys like Bodhi seem to do ok at 70 a pack. I realize there's a market for it and that's why its done but I figure id put my 2 cents in for the little guy who can't afford a pack that is an 1/6 of my packcheck.

And no i don't think 100 for unworked shit is a deal which is why id like to have the money to buy Archive.


----------



## higher self (Mar 29, 2017)

I mean look who started this thread & the purpose of it. Keep the pictures coming + personal input like any other grower would do on a forum. Don't be a boujee breeder lol.


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Mar 29, 2017)

806KING said:


> I
> 
> I respect that your here on this forum! When I flip a house I'm gonna get my asking price plain and simple and if they don't wanna pay don't really care keep moving


Ok but to prove some of our points how many houses you sell with zero pictures???


----------



## ThaDocta1 (Mar 29, 2017)

Bodhi makes more seeds in 1 year than I've made in my entire career. Come to your own conclusions as to who is doing testing and selections. LIke I said, if what the market wants is untested, unworked, no selection gear of only the hype shit for half the price, I can do that too..easy..in fact, that will save me a grip in time, money, and investment and increase my profitibility at least 2 fold. Is it better for the "consumer", maybe, but it's a disservice to our genepool.


----------



## genuity (Mar 29, 2017)

higher self said:


> I mean look who started this thread & the purpose of it. Keep the pictures coming + personal input like any other grower would do on a forum. Don't be a boujee breeder lol.


Bad N boujee genetics...


----------



## 806KING (Mar 29, 2017)

GreenLegend420 said:


> Ok but to prove some our points how many houses you sell with zero pictures???


Ha you got you one there ! I agree to an extent except for the people that know us and know what what we bring to the table ! I have sold about 20 houses with no pics just on my word. But as far as this there should be some pics


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Mar 29, 2017)

ThaDocta1 said:


> Bodhi makes more seeds in 1 year than I've made in my entire career. Come to your own conclusions as to who is doing testing and selections.


Touche my friend. I can't argue that.


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Mar 29, 2017)

ThaDocta1 said:


> Bodhi makes more seeds in 1 year than I've made in my entire career. Come to your own conclusions as to who is doing testing and selections. LIke I said, if what the market wants is untested, unworked, no selection gear for half the price, I can do that too.. in fact, that will save me a grip and increase my profitibility at least 2 fold.


I think your wrong there to talk down on bohdi! I havnt ran any but its tested pretty heavily by regular growers with un biased reviews.


----------



## kona gold (Mar 29, 2017)

ThaDocta1 said:


> Picking males based on vegging traits may be the dumbest thing ever. I will never do that. I reverse males and test progeny. I don't have time to make a "breeding and selection" thread or part of my site where I daily update on shit. I run several businesses, not just chuck pollen in a tent. I only know of a couple breeders that do as much work on my lines as I do. Took me 4 years to release a line I MADE. But y'all championing people that already released seeds from lines made in a fraction of the time it took me, and you don't think they're the ones ripping you off. LMAO
> 
> If what y'all want is tent breeding and fems with no selection pools for cheap, like I said, I got you. that's easy as fuck, and will save me a ton of money not going through selection pools and testing males. y'all want $60-100 packs, I can do that all day if I have no intentions or selection and just copy what they ripoff f2 companies do. Easy, thanks for putting more $$ in my pocket with a fraction of the work, sounds good to me. And here I was thinking people actually appreciated someone doing WORK and creating new elites.


Fuck it.
I wouldn't give away all my secrets because everyone wants to know everything on line. 
Got to have some secrets in the secret sauce, or everyone will be able to make the same sauce, without having to put in the time, trial or error. 
Arrogance of the internet.


----------



## ThaDocta1 (Mar 29, 2017)

GreenLegend420 said:


> Ok but to prove some of our points how many houses you sell with zero pictures???


You don't have a point. I just havn't had time to post them because I hate the fuckin internet nowadays and been busy running everything else to play on the web.


----------



## ThaDocta1 (Mar 29, 2017)

GreenLegend420 said:


> I think your wrong there to talk down on bohdi! I havnt ran any but its tested pretty heavily by regular growers with un biased reviews.
> 
> Can you say the same??


Having other people grow your shit ain't testing. That's just 3rd party reviews that don't have any bearing on a breeding project beyond a couple pretty pictures. I ain't talking down, he'll tell you himself he doesn't run through most of the gear. He is busy making f1's with rare landrace not growing the progeny and making a line. I'm not devaluing it, just pointing out the in house expense of testing and line breeding isn't equivalent.


----------



## ThaDocta1 (Mar 29, 2017)

Most of y'alls responses remind me why I never visit forums anymore. Done, see y'all later. And remember, I don't drive a porsche, but your local $70 a pack seedman does. So who's investing and who's profiting again?


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Mar 29, 2017)

ThaDocta1 said:


> You don't have a point. I just havn't had time to post them because I hate the fuckin internet nowadays and been busy running everything else to play on the web.


Well im done in this thread. And i do have a point. Im on IG and you be on there posting pics of stuff people grew of yours. No reason why you couldnt have used that time to post the new stuff.


----------



## 806KING (Mar 29, 2017)

Exactly why subcool left !! Same BS


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 29, 2017)

ThaDocta1 said:


> Most of y'alls responses remind me why I never visit forums anymore. Done, see y'all later. And remember, I don't drive a porsche, but your local $70 a pack seedman does. So who's investing and who's profiting again?


is the designer og a one time release or will it be restocked? in house testing is the most expensive thing a breeder does imo...much respect for ur work.


----------



## ThaDocta1 (Mar 29, 2017)

GreenLegend420 said:


> Well im done in this thread. And i do have a point. Im on IG and you be on there posting pics of stuff people grew of yours. No reason why you couldnt have used that time to post the new stuff.


I use a real camera, a dslr, which requires me downloading the photos, resizing them, transferring to the phone, then posts. Reposting requires about 1/10 the effort and time it requires me to get my dslr photos. I don't know why I even reply to stupid shit like this other than hoping to educated the unknowing.


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Mar 29, 2017)

806KING said:


> Exactly why subcool left !! Same BS


Well cmon man what does he expect? He comes in his own thread, pisses on his own customers, puts down bohdi and other people, and then expects people to turn around and spend $200 a pack for something that no one has even seen a pic of?? Fuc outta here


----------



## ThaDocta1 (Mar 29, 2017)

If you don't get it, or understand what I'm posting about, I don't need your business. Seriously. Go buy some hack job tent breeds and stay out of this thread.


----------



## higher self (Mar 29, 2017)

What's so hard about commenting on your own gear like he is wanting others to do? You would think after your hard work you would have plenty to say about the plants. 



genuity said:


> Bad N boujee genetics...


 Cookies & autotune for sure!


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Mar 29, 2017)

ThaDocta1 said:


> I use a real camera, a dslr, which requires me downloading the photos, resizing them, transferring to the phone, then posts. Reposting requires about 1/10 the effort and time it requires me to get my dslr photos. I don't know why I even reply to stupid shit like this other than hoping to educated the unknowing.


You do great work. The market bears what it will. 

You put the time and money in, if someone wants archive gear they will pay as needed. Personally I'm loving the designer og so far. 

Keep doing you. Hard work begets success, but clearly you already know


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Mar 29, 2017)

ThaDocta1 said:


> If you don't get it, or understand what I'm posting about, I don't need your business. Seriously. Go buy some hack job tent breeds and stay out of this thread.


Happily


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Mar 29, 2017)

GreenLegend420 said:


> Well cmon man what does he expect? He comes in his own thread, pisses on his own customers, puts down bohdi and other people, and then expects people to turn around and spend $200 a pack for something that no one has even seen a pic of?? Fuc outta here


I have plenty of bodhi (35+ packs) I also like archive. They do very different kinds of breeding. 

Archive is creating lines (think dragons blood f4) you don't see bodhi releasing a bunch of random dragons blood. He worked it then started breeding it more. 

Same with the dosidos and archive. Totally normal. 

Sometimes you want Chipotle, other times you want real Mexican from a place that barely speaks English. No business model is better. Just different.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 29, 2017)

ThaDocta1 said:


> Most of y'alls responses remind me why I never visit forums anymore. Done, see y'all later. And remember, I don't drive a porsche, but your local $70 a pack seedman does. So who's investing and who's profiting again?


Just keep making fire brother the way you know how to do it. Stress testing males and growing progeny cus I'm loving the Designer OG too. Look forward to grabbing a few packs of the Dosidos crosses


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Mar 29, 2017)

ThaDocta1 said:


> I use a real camera, a dslr, which requires me downloading the photos, resizing them, transferring to the phone, then posts. Reposting requires about 1/10 the effort and time it requires me to get my dslr photos. I don't know why I even reply to stupid shit like this other than hoping to educated the unknowing.


If you need social media help shit I'm sure you would have tons of people who would help you out. I'm sure you also have a small circle of homies. Non of them tech savvy?

Dude people just want to get wet over your stuff. People love your work.
Im not sure why you are fighting some of your supporters on this.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Mar 29, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> Just keep making fire brother the way you know how to do it. Stress testing males and growing progeny cus I'm loving the Designer OG too. Look forward to grabbing a few packs of the Dosidos crosses


Makes 2 of us James  

I want that cherry pie cross for sure


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 29, 2017)

I've smoked the Face Off and it truly does puncha right in the face.  I hope to have a keeper cross of this soon.

As far as the price point; I think the majority of us tend to buy more than one pack at a time. Add to that the resources and time needed to grow them out and you're up well over $200 bucks. I can completely understand some peoples hesitation. No need to insult them.

Why not select some testers from the grow forums to help document the crosses?
This has been an extremely successful approach many other "breeders" have taken.

Let the genetics sell themselves.


----------



## 806KING (Mar 29, 2017)

GreenLegend420 said:


> Well cmon man what does he expect? He comes in his own thread, pisses on his own customers, puts down bohdi and other people, and then expects people to turn around and spend $200 a pack for something that no one has even seen a pic of?? Fuc outta here


True but it always good to have knowledge directly from a breeder who's gear you got going. As far as bodhi he didn't put him down he just said bodhi throws out more strains then him. I didn't see where he is bashing him. I'm sure he will eventually post some pics


----------



## 806KING (Mar 29, 2017)

ThaDocta1 said:


> If you don't get it, or understand what I'm posting about, I don't need your business. Seriously. Go buy some hack job tent breeds and stay out of this thread.


I'm gonna get that cherry pie cross


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 29, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> I have plenty of bodhi (35+ packs) I also like archive. They do very different kinds of breeding.
> 
> Archive is creating lines (think dragons blood f4) you don't see bodhi releasing a bunch of random dragons blood. He worked it then started breeding it more.
> 
> ...


And because of that, the DBf4s are highly sought after. I cant wait to see how these turn out in the grows here.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Mar 29, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> And because of that, the DBf4s are highly sought after. I cant wait to see how these turn out in the grows here.


I'm dropping a half pack of that and Jawa pie from ocean grown this weekend  gearing up for July lol


----------



## genuity (Mar 29, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Makes 2 of us James
> 
> I want that cherry pie cross for sure





806KING said:


> I'm gonna get that cherry pie cross


Shhh.....I want that also...


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Mar 29, 2017)

genuity said:


> Shhh.....I want that also...


If I miss out I'm looking at you for f2s gen


----------



## tstick (Mar 29, 2017)

Has anyone grown out any Hash Bar OG phenos? I picked up a pack several months ago but haven't popped any yet.


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 29, 2017)

Junior mints 
Designer og
Stink bomb 
Pie face
The sweeties
Hazmat og 
Casper og 
Oregon lemons
Cluster bomb 
Poochie love 
Samoas


This my Archive collection. So price don't matter and I paid full price for all these not no discounted price. So when I spend money on a breeder like you that shit pains me to see you fussing on IG about dumb shit like who doing this and that. Fuck that do you and get that fire out to us that support you know matter what. I look at buying seeds as a investment in the long run becuase one plant of a fire pheno and boom I have all my money back and some. But all I wanted was some info on the new crosses. Long as you don't send shit to the greedy SOB greenline we good. Because all he gonna do is keep all the good packs for hisself to hunt through and don't sell shit to the people. Or these greedy ass auction sites like SHN.


----------



## genuity (Mar 29, 2017)

Which bank is doing good right now,for this drop?

Seed vault ca?

Oregon elite? 

Any other?


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Mar 29, 2017)

I know OES said he'll have this one. Haven't verified any others.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Mar 29, 2017)

A


genuity said:


> Which bank is doing good right now,for this drop?
> 
> Seed vault ca?
> 
> ...


Artizen seedbank is awesome and I think pals with archive I assume they'll be one of the first to get it.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Mar 29, 2017)

806KING said:


> Exactly why subcool left !! Same BS


Aside from a few comments I wouldn't say anyone's been out of line here. Or at least I wasn't...I am an archive fan as well. 

Constructive criticism and responding to it is part of what makes a business thrive and we don't usually have an opportunity at a back and forth with the breeder like this so I think its a good thing whether he realizes it or not he at least has addressed some customer's concerns... I may not like the steep prices bit that doesn't mean I wont be growing archive anytime soon. I'm sure ill be giving them my money soon lol..

I understand covering overhead for any sized breeding op. In fact I just put myself into debt and moved my family to another state to start my seed business so I understand completely. I just think now more than ever greed has seeped its way into the cannabis community and it's us grower's job to try to keep these guys in check. People should be able to voice their concerns without being talked down to as well - I'm betting half the fire cuts they use originated from some "tent grower"


----------



## kaka420 (Mar 29, 2017)

Docta, out of the testing you have done, would you mind sharing your personal favorites of the crosses? I get preferences are a personal thing but some guidance from the breeder would be cool.


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 29, 2017)

genuity said:


> Which bank is doing good right now,for this drop?
> 
> Seed vault ca?
> 
> ...


Probably OES, Neptune, reliable that'll be the ones putting the people first. Shn will hold packs back for auctions, greedyline will hold packs back to breed with.


----------



## ThaDocta1 (Mar 29, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Aside from a few comments I wouldn't say anyone's been out of line here. Or at least I wasn't...I am an archive fan as well.
> 
> Constructive criticism and responding to it is part of what makes a business thrive and we don't usually have an opportunity at a back and forth with the breeder like this so I think its a good thing whether he realizes it or not he at least has addressed some customer's concerns... I may not like the steep prices bit that doesn't mean I wont be growing archive anytime soon. I'm sure ill be giving them my money soon lol..
> 
> I understand covering overhead for any sized breeding op. In fact I just put myself into debt and moved my family to another state to start my seed business so I understand completely. I just think now more than ever greed has seeped its way into the cannabis community and it's us grower's job to try to keep these guys in check. People should be able to voice their concerns without being talked down to as well - I'm betting half the fire cuts they use originated from some "tent grower"


I wouldn't consider making accusations based on "bro, you didn't post any pics on IG so I'm gonna make some assumptions because I don't like the price" as constructive criticism. And realistically, 90% or more of the cuts I use, were acquired and grown before "grow tents" were even manufactured and sold in hydroponics stores. Literally.


----------



## ThaDocta1 (Mar 29, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Probably OES, Neptune, reliable that'll be the ones putting the people first. Shn will hold packs back for auctions, greedyline will hold packs back to breed with.


Just stop with the assumptions, because you're extremely far off the mark. Like not even hitting the broad side of a barn.

SHN got just a few packs of dosiface as GIFTS from me, not wholesaled. They can do whatever the fuck they want with em. Burn em for all I care, but they don't have any obligation to sell em. And in that case, they were auctioned to help out @therealogkushstory family in Costa Rica. You know the guy that helped bring OG Kush to the world.


----------



## Observe & Report (Mar 29, 2017)

What difference does it make if a seed is bred in a tent as opposed to a closet, or a room, or a greenhouse?


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 29, 2017)

ThaDocta1 said:


> Just stop with the assumptions, because you're extremely far off the mark. Like not even hitting the broad side of a barn.
> 
> SHN got just a few packs of dosiface as GIFTS from me, not wholesaled. They can do whatever the fuck they want with em. Burn em for all I care, but they don't have any obligation to sell em. And in that case, they were auctioned to help out @therealogkushstory family in Costa Rica. You know the guy that helped bring OG Kush to the world.


Man I know what I see on IG daily. I know I seen greenline hold back every pack of dosiface you sent him. I see shn running a auction for dosiface that running 2 weeks. These dudes been growing for 10-20 plus years and need help every week. Nah they trying to bleed us customers dry that's what it is. PURE GREED. If I was growing 20 plus years ain't no way I'm asking for handouts period. This auction shit is the panhandling. And if you're condoning it you're no better then them. I'm through with this wack ass shit.


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 29, 2017)

Observe & Report said:


> What difference does it make if a seed is bred in a tent as opposed to a closet, or a room, or a greenhouse?


Because dudes like him think he's better then everybody else. Because these same tent breeders putting out some of the best smoke possible. Don't matter if it's in a tent, shoebox, closet, etc if it's fire it's fucking fire. These old dudes is some bitter dudes for real. Have ways like a woman man.


----------



## ThaDocta1 (Mar 29, 2017)

And that's your problem. You're living in IG world instead of the REAL WORLD. One of those two things is full of falsities (IG if you can't figure it out), and one is based in reality. And no one can bleed you dry, when you're the one willingly giving them the pints of blood. Vote with your dollars, otherwise, your opinion is just someone crying about what they WANT, not NEED, and how you don't want to pay but are entitled to the seeds for what you deem fair. Do you stand outside of Gucci doing the same thing?

The problem with tent breeding isn't that you can't make good seeds in it. You can. It's that you can't do proper selections with such small numbers. It's a straight crap shoot.. It's that they didn't invest anything into SELECTION POOLS. You know, 200+ plant populations (which is still miniscule admittedly) to search for the winners and then work from there. Not just, let me pop 10 seeds and hybridize them in my 4x8 tent. One yields selection pools from which breeding can occur, the other is small pool selection where you're just working with whatever came up in your 32 square feet. One yields selections that are superior , so much to the point other companies start working and ripping off those lines instead of creating their own. If they had just did their own work and selection pools and got out of the fucking tent, they wouldn't need to use Dosidos, or stardawg, or whatever else... they'd have their OWN SHIT that is hyped, bred, and selected for dank BY THEM. And I would applaud it, and be stoked for them, and their hard work. But nah, they're allergic to hard work, putting in the time and money. Their motives are to just parasiten off of some one else selection pools and hard work and investment. It's sad people support that kind of fuckery. The only people that lose in that case is the customer and the gene pool in the long run.

This will be my last post here. RIP Cannabis forums, you used to be a place of vast knowledge and some truths, now it's just the polar opposite, opinions with no facts. Entitlement without hard work. "Knowledge" without experience. I know there's a few good peeps still on the forums, but I'm sure y'all feel the same way I do. Best of Luck RIU.


----------



## Observe & Report (Mar 29, 2017)

ThaDocta1 said:


> .
> It's that they didn't invest anything into SELECTION POOLS. You know, 200+ plant populations (which is still miniscule admittedly) to search for the winners and then work from there. Not just, let me pop 10 seeds and hybridize them in my 4x8 tent. [ ... ] If they had just did their own work and selection pools and got out of the fucking tent, they wouldn't need to use Dosidos, or stardawg, or whatever else... they'd have their OWN SHIT that is hyped, bred, and selected for dank BY THEM. And I would applaud it, and be stoked for them, and their hard work. But nah, they're allergic to hard work, putting in the time and money. Their motives are to just parasiten off of some one else selection pools and hard work and investment. It's sad people support that kind of fuckery. The only people that lose in that case is the customer and the gene pool in the long run.


Why don't you fill us in on the details of your selection process? Then you can take what you wrote and put on your site so other people can find it when they're making a purchasing decision. If you are putting in tons of work that others aren't then you should be proud and let everyone know how it distinguishes your crosses from others. That is the crux of the issue here, that people aren't recognizing the time, space, money, and work that you are putting in and sending their seed dollars to people who are just taking that work and making a quick buck off it. Maybe it's because they have no idea who is doing the work and who isn't.


----------



## ThaDocta1 (Mar 29, 2017)

You grow them out in large lots and you select for only the best. It's that fucking simple. It's not rocket science, and shouldn't need an explanation for those that are mentally proficient. It requires investment of time and money. that's it. There's no special process. Everyone has different methods, but large selection pools is the one criteria EVERYONE breeding should be taking into their equation. If you ain't doing that, you're just hacking shit together in a tent. Doesn't mean it won't be good, just mean you probably didn't do the work to find something GREAT, that even other breeders want to rip off. Peace out RIU.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 29, 2017)

ThaDocta1 said:


> And that's your problem. You're living in IG world instead of the REAL WORLD. One of those two things is full of falsities (IG if you can't figure it out), and one is based in reality. And no one can bleed you dry, when you're the one willingly giving them the pints of blood. Vote with your dollars, otherwise, your opinion is just someone crying about what they WANT, not NEED, and how you don't want to pay but are entitled to the seeds for what you deem fair. Do you stand outside of Gucci doing the same thing?
> 
> The problem with tent breeding isn't that you can't make good seeds in it. You can. It's that you can't do proper selections with such small numbers. It's a straight crap shoot.. It's that they didn't invest anything into SELECTION POOLS. You know, 200+ plant populations (which is still miniscule admittedly) to search for the winners and then work from there. Not just, let me pop 10 seeds and hybridize them in my 4x8 tent. One yields selection pools from which breeding can occur, the other is small pool selection where you're just working with whatever came up in your 32 square feet. One yields selections that are superior , so much to the point other companies start working and ripping off those lines instead of creating their own. If they had just did their own work and selection pools and got out of the fucking tent, they wouldn't need to use Dosidos, or stardawg, or whatever else... they'd have their OWN SHIT that is hyped, bred, and selected for dank BY THEM. And I would applaud it, and be stoked for them, and their hard work. But nah, they're allergic to hard work, putting in the time and money. Their motives are to just parasiten off of some one else selection pools and hard work and investment. It's sad people support that kind of fuckery. The only people that lose in that case is the customer and the gene pool in the long run.
> 
> This will be my last post here. RIP Cannabis forums, you used to be a place of vast knowledge and some truths, now it's just the polar opposite, opinions with no facts. Entitlement without hard work. "Knowledge" without experience. I know there's a few good peeps still on the forums, but I'm sure y'all feel the same way I do. Best of Luck RIU.


lets do a collab


----------



## genuity (Mar 29, 2017)

That's the part I don't really care for..."the best" by who's standards? 
How many people get say on what's "best"?


----------



## ThaDocta1 (Mar 29, 2017)

And for the record, SHN doesn't grow and Greenline ain't even old enough to have been growing that long. Show's how much facts you learn from Instagram.


----------



## Observe & Report (Mar 29, 2017)

ThaDocta1 said:


> You grow them out in large lots and you select for only the best. It's that fucking simple. It's not rocket science, and shouldn't need an explanation for those that are mentally proficient. It requires investment of time and money. that's it. There's no special process. Everyone has different methods, but large selection pools is the one criteria EVERYONE breeding should be taking into their equation. If you ain't doing that, you're just hacking shit together in a tent. Doesn't mean it won't be good, just mean you probably didn't do the work to make something GREAT, that even other breeders want to rip off. Peace out RIU.


Approximately, how many males were in your selection pool for your Dosidos stud and what process did you use to determine one male was better than another?


----------



## ThaDocta1 (Mar 29, 2017)

genuity said:


> That's the part I don't really care for..."the best" by who's standards?
> How many people get say on what's "best"?


The larger your population, the more important and reliable someone's determination of "best" becomes. Because you've seen depths of your breeding thru population. It's that simple. Peace Out.


----------



## ThaDocta1 (Mar 29, 2017)

Observe & Report said:


> Approximately many males were in your selection pool for your Dosidos stud and what process did you use to determine one male was better than another?


I'm not here to teach breeding and I've covered this not only today, but dozens of times in the last 10 years. Read books instead of asking online, that's what I did.


----------



## Observe & Report (Mar 29, 2017)

ThaDocta1 said:


> I'm not here to teach breeding and I've covered this not only today, but dozens of times in the last 10 years. Read books instead of asking online, that's what I did.


I don't want to learn about breeding, I want to learn about how you picked this Dosidos male over all the other ones that you didn't pick. Isn't that what you're offering in contrast to all the other GG4/SourDiesel/CherryPie/ForumCookies/LouisXII/etc... crosses that are on the market? You say it isn't just by picking the one with the best structure, best smelling stem rub, and most trichs on the balls, which is what virtually everyone else seems to do, so I want to know what your process is.


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Mar 29, 2017)

ThaDocta1 said:


> And that's your problem. You're living in IG world instead of the REAL WORLD. One of those two things is full of falsities (IG if you can't figure it out), and one is based in reality. And no one can bleed you dry, when you're the one willingly giving them the pints of blood. Vote with your dollars, otherwise, your opinion is just someone crying about what they WANT, not NEED, and how you don't want to pay but are entitled to the seeds for what you deem fair. Do you stand outside of Gucci doing the same thing?
> 
> The problem with tent breeding isn't that you can't make good seeds in it. You can. It's that you can't do proper selections with such small numbers. It's a straight crap shoot.. It's that they didn't invest anything into SELECTION POOLS. You know, 200+ plant populations (which is still miniscule admittedly) to search for the winners and then work from there. Not just, let me pop 10 seeds and hybridize them in my 4x8 tent. One yields selection pools from which breeding can occur, the other is small pool selection where you're just working with whatever came up in your 32 square feet. One yields selections that are superior , so much to the point other companies start working and ripping off those lines instead of creating their own. If they had just did their own work and selection pools and got out of the fucking tent, they wouldn't need to use Dosidos, or stardawg, or whatever else... they'd have their OWN SHIT that is hyped, bred, and selected for dank BY THEM. And I would applaud it, and be stoked for them, and their hard work. But nah, they're allergic to hard work, putting in the time and money. Their motives are to just parasiten off of some one else selection pools and hard work and investment. It's sad people support that kind of fuckery. The only people that lose in that case is the customer and the gene pool in the long run.
> 
> This will be my last post here. RIP Cannabis forums, you used to be a place of vast knowledge and some truths, now it's just the polar opposite, opinions with no facts. Entitlement without hard work. "Knowledge" without experience. I know there's a few good peeps still on the forums, but I'm sure y'all feel the same way I do. Best of Luck RIU.


I'll stay out this thread but i would like to just say that a lot of us here we are not breeders. Ive never bred anything. We are your customers trying to get info about the product you are selling thats it! 

Ive never doubted that you are a top breeder. I was referred to you by nepali so i know you are legit but to come in here and get treated like a closet hack trying to steal your genetics pissed me off. 

If you walked in to a pizza shop and asked to see a pizza before you buy and the owner starts yelling and bitching telling you that you dont know shit about pizza and if you dont want to buy his pizza get the fuck out is that right?? Not to me thats bad customer service 100%


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 29, 2017)

ThaDocta1 said:


> Picking males based on vegging traits may be the dumbest thing ever. I will never do that. I reverse males and test progeny. I don't have time to make a "breeding and selection" thread or part of my site where I daily update on shit. I run several businesses, not just chuck pollen in a tent. I only know of a couple breeders that do as much work on my lines as I do. Took me 4 years to release a line I MADE. But y'all championing people that already released seeds from lines made in a fraction of the time it took me, and you don't think they're the ones ripping you off. LMAO
> 
> If what y'all want is tent breeding and fems with no selection pools for cheap, like I said, I got you. that's easy as fuck, and will save me a ton of money not going through selection pools and testing males. y'all want $60-100 packs, I can do that all day if I have no intentions or selection and just copy what they ripoff f2 companies do. Easy, thanks for putting more $$ in my pocket with a fraction of the work, sounds good to me. And here I was thinking people actually appreciated someone doing WORK and creating new elites.


Always make the best seeds. People will buy them, and others won't. Great thing about choice. I think some of the people saying the prices are high are newer to seed buying, because back in the day on cannacollective or thcfarm packs where up there, plus chance of having your beans snagged. No one saw grow logs for Aliens Gear, but some of the best flowers ever came from those packs.


----------



## kaka420 (Mar 29, 2017)

Docta is 100% right. Low population tent selection is total fuckery to our precious gene pool.


----------



## coppershot (Mar 29, 2017)

And now he is gone.... After all of this, is this thread and forum better off now? 

There was a legit opportunity to act respectful and ask legitimate questions about new crosses to make informed decisions and foster healthy discussion. 

I mean most of us know who is respected, who is chucking and who is putting in the time. There is a reason why he is so respected.....

Talk about a flaming shit sammich.


----------



## kaka420 (Mar 29, 2017)

Well we did find out some of them are untested chucks, just no info on which ones are the chucks.


----------



## higher self (Mar 29, 2017)

He only came out from lurking briefly because of this "drama" so some positive in that lol.



coppershot said:


> There was a legit opportunity to act respectful and ask legitimate questions about new crosses to make informed decisions and foster healthy discussion.
> .


Im still wondering why he started this thread if we have to beg for info.


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 29, 2017)

How do y'all respect somebody that don't respect you? He only came here because he wanted to see what was being said. Before then he haven't been here in how many years? Who's gonna miss him? Go catch him on IG crying about dudes making crosses with dosido like he never used somebody else's strain to breed with to get to where he is now. Can somebody tell me if he created ogkb. Dudes loose respect daily by the the movement of their fingers. Nobody owns strains. Once they are on the market it's for any man to do what he wants with them.


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Mar 29, 2017)

coppershot said:


> And now he is gone.... After all of this, is this thread and forum better off now?
> 
> There was a legit opportunity to act respectful and ask legitimate questions about new crosses to make informed decisions and foster healthy discussion.
> 
> ...


he came in here pissed on something he read

No doubt he is one of the top breeders imo no doubt but he came in here for what he got.


----------



## kaka420 (Mar 29, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> How do y'all respect somebody that don't respect you? He only came here because he wanted to see what was being said. Before then he haven't been here in how many years? Who's gonna miss him? Go catch him on IG crying about dudes making crosses with dosido like he never used somebody else's strain to breed with to get to where he is now. Can somebody tell me if he created ogkb. Dudes loose respect daily by the the movement of their fingers. Nobody owns strains. Once they are on the market it's for any man to do what he wants with them.


Nobody owned strains in prohibition days but that is changing hella fast currently. People are paying for the dna work on the genes they've been working with. Establishing ownership before the govt corporation boyz come in and try and steal it. The days of the hack job fuckery will eventually come to an end when people start getting sued. ... its coming.

The more I look at the situation, I say load the boat on important genetics now. Open pollinate the fuck out of them and store them correctly. You'll be glad you did one day soon.


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Mar 29, 2017)

kaka420 said:


> Well we did find out some of them are untested chucks, just no info on which ones are the chucks.


I dont think thats what he meant. Once he establishes a good male he sees no reason to test the kids on half the moms cause he already knows what he has.

Ive never bred anything but at least from all the chaos i have a much better understanding of the differences between his breeding and chucking


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 30, 2017)

GreenLegend420 said:


> I dont think thats what he meant. Once he establishes a good male he sees no reason to test the kids on half the moms cause he already knows what he has.
> 
> Ive never bred anything but at least from all the chaos i have a much better understanding of the differences between his breeding and chucking


Just cus a male is a winner on several females doesn't mean he will be on the next female. And just because a female made great offspring with one male doesn't mean she will with the next. The thinking of just cus I'm working with good genetics don't cut it for me but this is IMHO and I def don't know shit about breeding so what do I know


----------



## ScaryHarry45 (Mar 30, 2017)

So I shouldn't F2 my pack of Overflo ?  TheDocta needs to see a real Doctor. Preferably someone who specializes in mental health. Dude has officially spun out of control.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 30, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> Just cus a male is a winner on several females doesn't mean he will be on the next female. And just because a female made great offspring with one male doesn't mean she will with the next. The thinking of just cus I'm working with good genetics don't cut it for me but this is IMHO and I def don't know shit about breeding so what do I know


@akhiymjames 

I was about to ask you Ak, and most of the people? What have you guys breed with to know all this? How do you even know what he has been doing behind closed doors for the last three to four years?

Just because somebody is not showing something, does not mean that they are not putting in work. For that matter of fact many companys have trade secrets and they don't let you know the exact formula or procedures.

Now to everyone eles you guys seem to have this Sense of Entitlement, first off you are Lucky these genetics are being released to you Or Get the Clone and Make it on your own. Where the fuck do I offer you something, and then you tell me how to price my $ goods. 

No one can tell Mercedes / Hermes how to price there brand. 

Topdawg seeds had 3 Og's and Money Mike crosses for $200 Dying breed has there seeds for $350 no testing plus. 

It comes down to this is an offering, If you want it buy, if not Kick rocks.

@ThaDocta1 your true core following are the people that first purchased dosidos when they came out. All these new johnny-come-latelys "You wasn't There"

I blame instagram and cannarado in away for making legend / irene / fpog / under dog and pure kush and all these rare elited so available. Before that on smaller scales people would appreciate.

I have never seen someone say they got hermies from your plants..


----------



## genuity (Mar 30, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> @akhiymjames
> 
> I was about to ask you Ak, and most of the people? What have you guys breed with to know all this? How do you even know what he has been doing behind closed doors for the last three to four years?
> 
> ...


Every last seed maker do the same thing...find a male..dust elites/rare genetics..
People choose who they like,not the genetics in this day & age.

Don't no person know what's going on in another person's room...Unless you fuck with them the long way.


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Mar 30, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> @akhiymjames
> 
> I was about to ask you Ak, and most of the people? What have you guys breed with to know all this? How do you even know what he has been doing behind closed doors for the last three to four years?
> 
> ...


What sense of entitlement?? People want to know what the hell they are paying for. If anyone has a sense of entitlement its him for expecting everyone to know the way he breeds. 

Half or more of people who buy seeds all they see is the junglebois growing wedding cake and koolaid or whatever they're on these days. 

If he doesnt want to get on the forums and social media and market his true breeding brand then dont get pissed when people act the way they do because they truly dont know how he operates.


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 30, 2017)

genuity said:


> Every last seed maker do the same thing...find a male..dust elites/rare genetics..
> People choose who they like,not the genetics in this day & age.
> 
> Don't no person know what's going on in another person's room...Unless you fuck with them the long way.


What we know fam we tent growers. Tired of these dudes making excuses for breeders that feel like you suppose to buy their shit. They start making a little money and start feeling themselves. I'll keep my bread in my fucking pocket I have enough of cookie crosses anyway


----------



## coppershot (Mar 30, 2017)

GreenLegend420 said:


> If he doesnt want to get on the forums and social media and market his true breeding brand then dont get pissed when people act the way they do because they truly dont know how he operates.


I am not trying to start something with ya so please don't take this as a pot shot. Rather than asking legitimate questions to perhaps dig into how he operates people made a series of assumptions, threw around accusations and quite frankly didn't appear to care enought about how he really operates. 

This was not a healthy discussion and that's why he is pissed off. He started this thread a while ago and then went on hiatus. People started the shit slinging and he came in red hot, understandably so. 

That's my 2 cents.


----------



## Odin* (Mar 30, 2017)

@Lightgreen2k You're exactly right. @ThaDocta1 could have held on to every single one of his original creations and just crossed them with somebody else's popular strains, never releasing the real deal, just offering a "taste".

I was looking at it from ThaDocta's perspective...

Let's say you're an artist, perfecting your masterpiece over several years (or more) and once you've revealed it to the public some guy comes along and starts selling "official" copies/prints/lithos of your piece. That takes bread right off the artists table as anyone that owns the "rights" capatilizes by selling their own prints. Can't do that with a knockoff available for a fraction of the price. That is the reason we have copyright.

What if you're an inventor who spent a great deal of time on your idea? What if you aren't even an "inventor" and you just came up with something off of the top of your head? You put your "invention" out there, but the Chinese knockoff hits the shelves the day after for pennies on the dollar. That would suck ass, so we have patents to prevent that.

Even more relevant, as this example pertains to breeding. Dog breeders, real breeders that spend years isolating traits and furthering the development of the line/breed. These breeders show their examplary specimens to maintain their "Champion" status and popularity. One can be placed on a wait list and purchase a puppy, but with limited registration. This "limit" means that your dog will be registered with AKC, but any liter from them will not be recognized/offered papers, which excludes them from shows and essentially stamps "mut" on the puppies. Full registration would come at a hefty price, often with "shared ownership" and a contractual guarantee that the dog would be entered in shows with the goal of attaining "Champion" status. This is done to protect the line/breeder's name from being capatalized on and prevent "tainting" of the line/breed/name by inferior genetics.


@ThaDocta1 has every right to protect his work, only there isn't any legal way to do that now. And @kaka420 is right, lawsuits are just around the corner (can't believe this shit is happening).



Anyhow, just another angle.

(Edit- "know"?! Fucking phone, changed to "now".)


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Mar 30, 2017)

coppershot said:


> I am not trying to start something with ya so please don't take this as a pot shot. Rather than asking legitimate questions to perhaps dig into how he operates people made a series of assumptions, threw around accusations and quite frankly didn't appear to care enought about how he really operates.
> 
> This was not a healthy discussion and that's why he is pissed off. He started this thread a while ago and then went on hiatus. People started the shit slinging and he came in red hot, understandably so.
> 
> That's my 2 cents.


I dont take anything personal my man. I might get heated every now and then but its all good lol


----------



## CannaBruh (Mar 30, 2017)

IF you are finding it hard to believe, the beefs in the industry, take a look at the music industry and samples and rythms and progressions that get copied and tied in courts.

Take a loot at how many strains today infringe on legal products be it likeness or outright a copy of a trade-name.

I see many youtube guys posting videos with music that I know for a fact they did not create. Did they pay those content creators? Did they even thank them? Lots of shady shit goes on, where's the line Jan?

Patents give you a right to sue, they don't prevent anyone from copying you, in fact it's a fucking road map.


----------



## MistaRasta (Mar 30, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> What we know fam we tent growers. Tired of these dudes making excuses for breeders that feel like you suppose to buy their shit. They start making a little money and start feeling themselves. I'll keep my bread in my fucking pocket I have enough of cookie crosses anyway


Meanwhile you're over in the inhouse thread showing off your 50 pack collection of untested 100$ ogkb and animal cookie chucks..

Lmao.


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 30, 2017)

MistaRasta said:


> Meanwhile you're over in the inhouse thread showing off your 50 pack collection of untested 100$ ogkb and animal cookie chucks..
> 
> Lmao.


Like time I checked I didn't spend a fucking dime of your money. Maybe you should start chucking so I can buy 50 packs of your untested garbage.


----------



## Observe & Report (Mar 30, 2017)

I have to hand it to the Docta, he's either a master troll or he's a real piece of work.

All that bluster about "SELECTION POOLS", and "200+ plant populations", and lamenting if pathetic tent breeders "just did their own work and selection pools and got out of the fucking tent, they wouldn't need to use Dosidos, or stardawg, or whatever else... they'd have their OWN SHIT". [1] Care to guess where his prize stud Face OFF OG, the sire of the coveted Do-Si-Dos, the genetics he is basing his entire company on, found in all but one cross on his menu, comes from? You were correct if you guessed "six bag seeds". [2]

While we were treated to rhetoric about working lines, Do-Si-Dos doesn't even come from lines worked by the Good Docta. Dosidos is OGKB, not bred by the Docta but used with permission, chucked with Face Off OG BX, also not bred by the Docta. "BX'ing", for those who have only asked questions online and haven't actually read a book about breeding, is an advanced technique used by breeders to iteratively produce males that are progressively closer genetically to the bag seed that they didn't breed so as to more faithfully rip off someone else's work. Did he get permission to BX and use this male commercially from the original breeder? Does he even know who the original breeder is? I don't care and neither does Docta, but he sure cares when other people use his genetics, even when they aren't his.

Which gets us to the other thing Docta is most well known for, his beef with Rare Dankness. Docta brought this up as recently as last week, so he hasn't moved on. [3][4] Summary: he is miffed that he gave Moonshine a bunch of cuts with what he believed was some sort of "gentleman's agreement" and the upshot was he unintentionally "contributed some of my genetics to their line up." Those genetics being the Face Off OG #4 bag seed mother of all of Archive, Triangle Kush, Poison OG, Williams Wonder, Skywalker OG, Dogshit, Norcal and SoCal Cat Piss, Sour OG, Albert Walker, FLO, HP13. [5] I imagine this gentleman's agreement in Tha Doctas mind went a little like this: "My dear chum, please enjoy this bounty of cuts I didn't make and intend to use as the basis of an extensive breeding program, but you are not to release any crosses with them lest you wish to be branded for life as an ungentlemanly scoundrel." 

After my brief interaction with Tha Docta and learning all of this I'm glad, in a sense, that I bought a pack of IHG Do-lato. When I bought it I had no clue about Archive or Dosidos. Maybe because I stopped paying attention to the HTCC when they started having it ten times a year. I had heard of Gelato, however. When I searched Dosidos I didn't find much info about it that might have led me to its origins. Now I know why I had a hard time even today finding info about Dosidos and Archive. It's because Archive Seed Bank has opted out of all of the search engines! "LMAO"

No sales, no marketing, and customer abuse is a legit business strategy but it's a risky one for sure. I wish Tha Docta the best of luck in his continuing endeavors. However, I suspect that a few short years after federal legalization Tha Docta will still be doing the same thing he's doing now and having fantasies about being an ultra premium brand like Gucci [6] while Leo of Aficionado, one of the breeders mentioned here that Docta hasn't dissed yet, is going to be quenching cotton mouth with Krug in the back of his Citation en route to an LVMH board meeting.


So Docta: it's not to late to turn yourself around, pick up some landrace genetics, pop some 200+ plant populations, and make your OWN SHIT. Then you wouldn't need to chuck around with other people's tent breeds and bag seeds like Sour Diesel, Urkle, GG#4, NorCal Cat Piss, and Forum Cookies. Bodhi has Zipolite Oaxacan and Acapulco Gold out right now, only $70 for both, and would surely hook a fellow breeder up with others from his fridge with, get this, no strings attached!



[1] http://rollitup.org/t/archive-seed-bank.862496/page-37#post-13442177
[2] http://www.archiveseedbank.com/seeds/face-off-bx2/
[3] https://www.instagram.com/p/BSFbRm7l--h/?taken-by=archiveseedbank
[4] https://www.instagram.com/p/BQPW33aBuMU/?taken-by=archiveseedbank
[5] http://rollitup.org/t/rare-dankness-rd-genetics.509817/page-146#post-8681043
[6] http://rollitup.org/t/archive-seed-bank.862496/page-37#post-13442177


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 30, 2017)

Observe & Report said:


> I have to hand it to the Docta, he's either a master troll or he's a real piece of work.
> 
> All that bluster about "SELECTION POOLS", and "200+ plant populations", and lamenting if pathetic tent breeders "just did their own work and selection pools and got out of the fucking tent, they wouldn't need to use Dosidos, or stardawg, or whatever else... they'd have their OWN SHIT". [1] Care to guess where his prize stud Face OFF OG, the sire of the coveted Do-Si-Dos, the genetics he is basing his entire company on, found in all but one cross on his menu, comes from? You were correct if you guessed "six bag seeds". [2]
> 
> ...


Read like a mini movie script. Excellent work my brother. That's why it's good to remain humble.


----------



## Odin* (Mar 30, 2017)

Observe & Report said:


> "My dear chum, please enjoy this bounty of cuts Ididn't make and intend to use as the basis of an extensive breeding program, but you are not to release any crosses with them lest you wish to be branded for life as an ungentlemanlyscoundrel."


Was he wearing an examplary wig at the time? I feel as though that would legitimize it some.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 30, 2017)

GreenLegend420 said:


> What sense of entitlement?? People want to know what the hell they are paying for. If anyone has a sense of entitlement its him for expecting everyone to know the way he breeds.
> 
> Half or more of people who buy seeds all they see is the junglebois growing wedding cake and koolaid or whatever they're on these days.
> 
> If he doesnt want to get on the forums and social media and market his true breeding brand then dont get pissed when people act the way they do because they truly dont know how he operates.


How bout this.

Get the clone yourself
Put years into work yourself

You speak of social media, thats the problem He does not Have to prove to you anything period. You either want it at that price or dont. 

How long have you been in the seed game, 2 years. I ask this because Not to long ago you could Not get seeds like this widely available.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 30, 2017)

Observe & Report said:


> I have to hand it to the Docta, he's either a master troll or he's a real piece of work.
> 
> All that bluster about "SELECTION POOLS", and "200+ plant populations", and lamenting if pathetic tent breeders "just did their own work and selection pools and got out of the fucking tent, they wouldn't need to use Dosidos, or stardawg, or whatever else... they'd have their OWN SHIT". [1] Care to guess where his prize stud Face OFF OG, the sire of the coveted Do-Si-Dos, the genetics he is basing his entire company on, found in all but one cross on his menu, comes from? You were correct if you guessed "six bag seeds". [2]
> 
> ...


In the midts of evething this shit right here "my dear chum, please enjoy this bounty of cuts"..
...
Had me Rolf..


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Mar 30, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> How bout this.
> 
> Get the clone yourself
> Put years into work yourself
> ...


What the hell are you talking about? Im not in any seed game. 

If anyone thinks its wrong to ask for pics of the plant that the $200 pack seed will produce before they buy, then you my friend are just a archive ass kisser.

And thats nothing personal to you.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 30, 2017)

GreenLegend420 said:


> What the hell are you talking about? Im not in any seed game.
> 
> If anyone thinks its wrong to ask for pics of the plant that the $200 pack seed will produce before they buy, then you my friend are just a archive ass kisser.


When I say in the seed game it means making purchases. By the way you talk I know you have only been buying seeds for 6 months to three years. ( 2 years really) what does that have to do with anything you may ask or anyone elese that has been purchasing seeds.

It has always been this price point from american breeders plus +/- 100. 

An oz goes for $250 avg. The seed works out $20. 

So no im not an ass kisser, just a person that has been purchasing seeds for years without hermie plants.

I have never seen you on any of the canna forums piror to 2016? Where you in 2012 times when dosidos came out?

Where you when Loompa released Yetti Bx for almost $200 in 2011. 

Everyone can afford these, it might take you 6 months to save up your check, but that is what it is...

Like I said all you JONNY-COME-LATELys

new to the Canna scene/ I seen (not you in specific) but a lot commenting here.. You just started, I would Never trade my super rare genetics from top tier breeders..

Like archive I have not posted half of what I have.. But you can find my postings and me on Ig.. 

On attitude seedbank the pics show up of the cross you are buying from archive.. 

Ig Ig Ig Ig. (Good old days piror to Ig ) Show less....


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Mar 30, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> When I say in the seed game it means making purchases. By the way you talk I know you have only been buying seeds for 6 months to three years. ( 2 years really) what does that have to do with anything you may ask or anyone elese that has been purchasing seeds.
> 
> It has always been this price point from american breeders plus +/- 100.
> 
> ...


My man i bought my first pack of seeds in 2005. I just started coming to the forums when seeds starting moving inside the US to keep up with the drops and such. 

I dont care if its joe blow from this forum. If joe blow post pics of some fire and offers pack ill scoop them. Im not into politics of breeding either. Its between joe blow and whoever the stuff he is using where it came from.


----------



## tstick (Mar 30, 2017)

Damn! I never even got an answer to the question I asked about "any good HashBar OG phenos?"...lol! 

Oh well....I guess I'll find out soon enough! 

In my experience, almost any genetic line can have some fire phenos coming out of it. Just look to the Chemdawg story to understand the randomness. One stupid, little bag seed ended up containing one of the most powerful gene pools in all of modern breeding! And then the GSC line was another example. You'd think that by now almost all the genetics would be producing nothing but fire...but it isn't that way. I suspect that a breeder could do their best to select the phenos that look right and grow well....but it's still not a 100% guarantee that those selected phenos will be better (or even as good) as the parent stock they came from. Sometimes, one side of the gene pool will even cancel-out some of the fire traits of the other...or create an unpleasant terpene profile, overall.

That's why I just pop one bean per strain and see what happens after it's been grown, flowered, dried and cured. I will cut clones, of course...just in case. But for me, a small-time, personal-use grower, I can't really afford to pop packs of seeds at a time and potentially waste a bunch of plants just because one or two don't grow as well as the others in veg...or because one produces smaller flowers, etc. I take what I get each time and make the most of it. 

I went into Archive and bought my pack of seeds (HashBar OG) and I also picked up some flower to smoke while I was there. I nabbed a RudeBoi OG that I wasn't impressed with _at all_...and also picked up some White Tahoe Cookies that was absolutely delicious! Based upon that experience, alone, I wouldn't be interested in getting anything with the RudeBoi genetics...but definitely would be interested in the White Tahoe Cookies genetics. So, that, to me, is a better way of selecting plants than looking at a picture. 

I've heard good things about the Dosi-Do strain...but have never tasted it.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 30, 2017)

GreenLegend420 said:


> My man i bought my first pack of seeds in 2005. I just started coming to the forums when seeds starting moving inside the US to keep up with the drops and such.
> 
> I dont care if its joe blow from this forum. If joe blow post pics of some fire and offers pack ill scoop them. Im not into politics of breeding either. Its between joe blow and whoever the stuff he is using where it came from.


Really you have been purchasing seeds since 2005, I should ask who and how you got them? I dont care for no green house seeds either. 

The seeds have been coming into the usa since the start of these forums years ago. Like if you where here back then, you would know the dr's work and what to expect. You have not been on the cannaforums. You are new, stop bitching about his work. you either want it or dont. this goes out to everyone.

Either want it or dont simple. Grommer had a pack and obviously archive has winners if he can start a seed company.

Sounds like you want some seeds.. I have pack opened of white tahoe cookies ( what you want 4 of them) I might open my original face of bx seeds (want a few of those too).. 

What else you need a tissue for all this crying. I'm with the shits...


----------



## kaka420 (Mar 30, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> How bout this.
> 
> Get the clone yourself
> Put years into work yourself


Or how about this...

get an invite to the private underground clone trading board (amazing people). collect every elite clone freely offered by the professionals on the board. Then proceed to dust your males to the community clones. Profit. Rinse, repeat.

I like the docta and I've enjoyed the face off when I smoked it. It doesn't take a rocket science to realize he's not testing everything so when he does his ego stroke it gets a little silly. I'll still buy his seeds though, but I only run hoarded clones.


----------



## Psyphish (Mar 30, 2017)

I had Polynesian Thin Mints and PieFace... So fucking pissed that I lost all of the seeds to cops, the few PieFaces I had in veg were so freaking smelly. Now I'm broke as fuck lol.

Then again I also lost all my OGKB crosses, not sure which I'm more bummed about.


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Mar 30, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Really you have been purchasing seeds since 2005, I should ask who and how you got them? I dont care for no green house seeds either.
> 
> 
> The seeds have been coming into the usa since the start of these forums years ago. Like if you where here back then, you would know the dr's work and what to expect. You have not been on the cannaforums. You are new, stop bitching about his work. you either want it or dont. this goes out to everyone.


Lol i said i came in the forums when seeds started moving INSIDE the US. I was growing before Arjan was "buying" trophys from high times. So no im not new.

Arjans SLH and lemon skunk was good though but he supposedly got the lemon from dna who supposedly got it from vegas so i guess they're both thieves too right? And anyone else who using the lemon?

Ive never doubted archive either. I dont know why you think that. If sin city or nspecta or bohdi or anyone makes a drop without pics or anything i would question why. Nothing wrong with that it doesnt matter how long theyve been breeding.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Mar 30, 2017)

I don't see why its a big deal to question a breeder on his price point. It was Archive that came in with the hostility and name calling. But when you over price things you should expect to be questioned why? Just like the Loompa and Gage Greens before him. Only difference is he is choosing to pick fights with the people lining his pockets. 

I understand some can afford a Mercedes and some can afford a Toyota Camry but that isn't the point. I can afford all the 200 dollar packs I want doesn't mean I can't ask why? And I don't buy that it is to "cover the costs of business". Why then are the other packs $100? Don't you have to cover the cost for those? Either way it really doesn't matter it is his choice but he shouldn't be excused from being asked why...

We all know he brings the fire. Doesn't mean he should have his dick ridden and put on a pedestal when he comes in here insulting everyone. Some people just weren't meant to run a business...

It really does bum me out cause his work is some of the best and how I wanted to model my breeding. Ill definitely not be modeling my customer interactions the same though..lol. I can see why he defends Greedyline now they must have gone to the same business classes.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 30, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> I don't see why its a big deal to question a breeder on his price point. It was Archive that came in with the hostility and name calling. But when you over price things you should expect to be questioned why? Just like the Loompa and Gage Greens before him. Only difference is he is choosing to pick fights with the people lining his pockets.
> 
> I understand some can afford a Mercedes and some can afford a Toyota Camry but that isn't the point. I can afford all the 200 dollar packs I want doesn't mean I can't ask why? And I don't buy that it is to "cover the costs of business". Why then are the other packs $100? Don't you have to cover the cost for those? Either way it really doesn't matter it is his choice but he shouldn't be excused from being asked why...
> 
> ...


You keep saying 200 is over priced. thats the real issue. You feel 200 is over priced. admit it. Everything you have been saying is about his prices. stop crying.

$200 is very inexpensive for seeds.

$350 dying breed medium

$500 afficando is high

Unrelased seeds and being thr breeders friend is best. 

Even if seeds where $1000, you can make clones and have this plant for years and years.


----------



## Observe & Report (Mar 30, 2017)

You folks comparing Archive to Gucci, Mercedes, and Hermes are delusional. In addition to providing excellent customer service, those companies use the best materials in their product. Basing your entire breeding operation off seeds your friend found in a bag of weed he didn't grow is like making purses out of stray dog leather. Maybe the custies can't tell the difference after you've tanned and colored the hides with the finest dyes available that your friends hooked you up with, but it still doesn't qualify as premium goods that command a premium price.


----------



## tstick (Mar 30, 2017)

Some of the best growers are from the old school ....and the internets and all the digital "conveniences" of the modern world don't always mesh with their style of getting things done because they weren't brought up with it and instead developed other ways to deal with people/things. 

We automatically assume that all the marijuana guys are just like any other corporate businessmen these days because of all the advancements that have been made in recent years to legitimize the cannabis industry. But I am old enough to remember when people had to be really careful about who they talked to and what they said because there was a big risk of bad things happening for divulging too much information. I suspect that some of these traits still carry over into the business world. Customers are conditioned to "expect" things to be promptly and courteously provided to them the way it would be if you went to a restaurant or something. But the cannabis industry isn't the restaurant industry. 

It honestly blows my mind that it's even possible to come to an internet forum and have discussions like this...or to be able to get in my car and drive to a nice, clean recreational store and select from hundreds of cannabis items. It didn't used to be like that! ....All the years of meeting some strange dude in a rainy parking lot and having to accept whatever the fuck they decided to sell you for whatever price they happened to ask...no guarantee of anything -including the possibility of getting robbed at gunpoint.....so...yeah...anyway....

Now....about those Hash Bar OG phenotypes....Anyone have some input?


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Mar 30, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> You keep saying 200 is over priced. thats the real issue. You feel 200 is over priced. admit it. Everything you have been saying is about his prices. stop crying.
> 
> $200 is very inexpensive for seeds.
> 
> ...


I dont think i ever said $200 was overpriced. If it i did thats not what i meant. My point is $200 is to much to pay for something unseen. 

I paid over $200 and have no problem even for somebody in the forum but im not paying $200 for something no one has even seen before no matter who breeds it.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 30, 2017)

Observe & Report said:


> You folks comparing Archive to Gucci, Mercedes, and Hermes are delusional. In addition to providing excellent customer service, those companies use the best materials in their product. Basing your entire breeding operation off seeds your friend found in a bag of weed he didn't grow is like making purses out of stray dog leather. Maybe the custies can't tell the difference after you've tanned and colored the hides with the finest dyes available that your friends hooked you up with, but it still doesn't qualify as premium goods that command a premium price.


I guess you and archive and the other person where in the room togeather to when such a such deal where made.

Do tell how you have first hand knowledge that it was bag seed. (even that being the case) In all these years how does one know what he does? but again in life you have purchasing power and don't have to buy his wears. 

btw hasn't most of the best weed come fr bagseeds, accidental pollinations and herrmies?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 30, 2017)

tstick said:


> Some of the best growers are from the old school ....and the internets and all the digital "conveniences" of the modern world don't always mesh with their style of getting things done because they weren't brought up with it and instead developed other ways to deal with people/things.
> 
> We automatically assume that all the marijuana guys are just like any other corporate businessmen these days because of all the advancements that have been made in recent years to legitimize the cannabis industry. But I am old enough to remember when people had to be really careful about who they talked to and what they said because there was a big risk of bad things happening for divulging too much information. I suspect that some of these traits still carry over into the business world. Customers are conditioned to "expect" things to be promptly and courteously provided to them the way it would be if you went to a restaurant or something. But the cannabis industry isn't the restaurant industry.
> 
> ...


Well said. Half of these people wouldn't be posting if they were not legal.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 30, 2017)

GreenLegend420 said:


> I dont think i ever said $200 was overpriced. If it i did thats not what i meant. My point is $200 is to much to pay for something unseen.
> 
> I paid over $200 and have no problem even for somebody in the forum but im not paying $200 for something no one has even seen before no matter who breeds it.


that comment was to @Thefarmer12 ..


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Mar 30, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> You keep saying 200 is over priced. thats the real issue. You feel 200 is over priced. admit it. Everything you have been saying is about his prices. stop crying.
> 
> $200 is very inexpensive for seeds.
> 
> ...


I make plenty of money its not about the affordability for me its the principle. I never necessarily even said its wrong I just wwnt to know why these are priced how they are in comparison to the rest of the catalogue. They're priced that way cause he knows people will pay it and he can milk them for it. Try selling his great white shark cross that's listed as 80 for 200 and people wont buy it. But what's the difference if he's charging 200 to cover costs? Its about profit not overhead. Period. 

My only real issue otherwise is him being a dick here. He came here for no reason other than his bruised ego. I haven't seen him here otherwise.


----------



## tstick (Mar 30, 2017)

Granted, $200.00 _is_ a lot of money to pay for some seeds....especially for someone, like me, who used to have half-gallon-size jars full of landrace seeds from all over the world and ended up throwing them away!...*sigh* ...but I digress...

However...Consider that some breeders have already built a legit name for themselves and that you are paying for that legitimacy. Those legit breeders probably don't want to risk losing the status that they worked hard to build and, thus, need to find a way to separate themselves from the ocean of pollen chuckers. Reputation > Photos, in my opinion...

I actually posed the question, on this forum, a long time ago...something along the lines of _"How can you be sure you're not getting just some random bag seed from breeder?"_ And the answer was something along the lines of,_ "Because people who do that, don't stay in business...and those who have provided the goods, have a good reputation"_ So, I think that's what was meant when someone compared Archive Seeds to a Mercedes, etc. -that they all have built good _reputations_ and people will, in turn, worry less about their purchases from those reputable dealers.

Photos of the plants would be nice...but I suppose anyone could post any photo they chose -be they true to the real plants or not...And, even with photos, you still have to put your trust in the legitimacy of the people posting them. So, if the trust is already there, then the photos wouldn't necessarily have to accompany the description.

I grow my own garden vegetables, too and I just paid $7.95 for FIVE "Lime Crisp" cucumber seeds...but I love cucumbers and I know these are going to produce some delicious ones! It's all relative, I guess.

Anyway...Hash Bar OG phenos, anyone?


----------



## Observe & Report (Mar 30, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Do tell how you have first hand knowledge that it was bag seed. (even that being the case) In all these years how does one know what he does?


Have you even looked at the Archive web site? You're defending this guy and maybe even spending your money on his gear and you don't even know whats in it.


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 30, 2017)

Observe & Report said:


> You folks comparing Archive to Gucci, Mercedes, and Hermes are delusional. In addition to providing excellent customer service, those companies use the best materials in their product. Basing your entire breeding operation off seeds your friend found in a bag of weed he didn't grow is like making purses out of stray dog leather. Maybe the custies can't tell the difference after you've tanned and colored the hides with the finest dyes available that your friends hooked you up with, but it still doesn't qualify as premium goods that command a premium price.


East coast all day "custies" lmao


----------



## tstick (Mar 30, 2017)

I've been to the Archive shop and it's a legit place....nice secure building, clean, well-run, nice people, decent selection...

I'M JUST HOPING THAT SOMEONE ELSE BESIDES ME HAS PURCHASED THE *HASH BAR OG* AND MIGHT POSSIBLY HAVE SOME INPUT FOR ME!!! HAHAHAHAHAHA!!! 

Okay, I'll quit jabbering now! Peace!


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Mar 30, 2017)

tstick said:


> I've been to the Archive shop and it's a legit place....nice secure building, clean, well-run, nice people, decent selection...
> 
> I'M JUST HOPING THAT SOMEONE ELSE BESIDES ME HAS PURCHASED THE HASH BAR OG AND MIGHT POSSIBLY HAVE SOME INPUT FOR ME!!! HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!
> 
> Okay, I'll quit jabbering now! Peace!


Hit up archive on IG. Somewhere in the three paragraph rant of him calling you a tent chucker for asking about a strain of his he might actually give some usable info on it.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Mar 30, 2017)

Observe & Report said:


> You folks comparing Archive to Gucci, Mercedes, and Hermes are delusional. In addition to providing excellent customer service, those companies use the best materials in their product. Basing your entire breeding operation off seeds your friend found in a bag of weed he didn't grow is like making purses out of stray dog leather. Maybe the custies can't tell the difference after you've tanned and colored the hides with the finest dyes available that your friends hooked you up with, but it still doesn't qualify as premium goods that command a premium price.


Yeah if you ask Mercedes why they charge more than Toyota I can bet they have a better reason than "gotta cover costs". Plenty of breeders doing similar work without charging an arm and a leg.


----------



## tstick (Mar 30, 2017)

GreenLegend420 said:


> Hit up archive on IG. Somewhere in the three paragraph rant of him calling you a tent chucker for asking about a strain of his he might actually give some usable info on it.


Hmmmm....Can I look at Instagram without signing up? I'm just not into social media outside of this forum!


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 30, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> @akhiymjames
> 
> I was about to ask you Ak, and most of the people? What have you guys breed with to know all this? How do you even know what he has been doing behind closed doors for the last three to four years?
> 
> ...


Bro your missing my point I never said he wasn't putting in the work cus I know he has always talked of testing offspring and stress testing males and stuff. I have told people about him doing this so it was just on the new Dosidos crosses I wanted to know about. I understand just cus someone doesn't let the world know what they are doing doing mean he isn't doing it but when your selling a product I as the consumer should have the right to know about the product your selling. 

Think of Apple when new products come out for them you can find all the info about them weeks before you can buy. I'm not saying let the whole world know your plans before you get to working on the idea but once it's a done deal and product is gonna be sold I want info on it period. Nobody is wrong for wanting that info and in buying quality seeds it should come with it. I'm not even going deep as the brother on here breaking it down wanting to know selections and how many was in the pool and all lol but just some basic info on said cross and maybe a few pics is good enough for me. Let me know that you know about what your selling me and not just cus you know the parents. 

As for a male not being a winner on every female and vice here's I would think that's pretty common sense nature wise as with anything that reproduces. All genes are not gonna pair well several people have said the Oregon Lemons wasn't that great when they grow it but you don't hear people complaining about Dosidos or Rudeboi. Not saying Oregon Lemons can't produce something good but it's obvious it's not on the level of the Dosidos. I really won't question anymore cus I figured anyways he tested cus he talks of it royally but this is why I don't have have every breeder in stash cus I know I'm not getting to work put in as others. I will continue to get Archive gear


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Mar 30, 2017)

Speaking of archive gear.....

Designer og being flipped tomorrow (1 of 2) only the one pic this morning though.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Mar 30, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> East coast all day "custies" lmao


Lol is that an east coast thing? I used to hang out with this hippie chick and her bf who used to say custies all the time so they got me sayingnit. The dude made his living selling numerous drugs at festivals and made over $100,000 a year off it lol.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 30, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> Bro your missing my point I never said he wasn't putting in the work cus I know he has always talked of testing offspring and stress testing males and stuff. I have told people about him doing this so it was just on the new Dosidos crosses I wanted to know about. I understand just cus someone doesn't let the world know what they are doing doing mean he isn't doing it but when your selling a product I as the consumer should have the right to know about the product your selling.
> 
> Think of Apple when new products come out for them you can find all the info about them weeks before you can buy. I'm not saying let the whole world know your plans before you get to working on the idea but once it's a done deal and product is gonna be sold I want info on it period. Nobody is wrong for wanting that info and in buying quality seeds it should come with it. I'm not even going deep as the brother on here breaking it down wanting to know selections and how many was in the pool and all lol but just some basic info on said cross and maybe a few pics is good enough for me. Let me know that you know about what your selling me and not just cus you know the parents.
> 
> As for a male not being a winner on every female and vice here's I would think that's pretty common sense nature wise as with anything that reproduces. All genes are not gonna pair well several people have said the Oregon Lemons wasn't that great when they grow it but you don't hear people complaining about Dosidos or Rudeboi. Not saying Oregon Lemons can't produce something good but it's obvious it's not on the level of the Dosidos. I really won't question anymore cus I figured anyways he tested cus he talks of it royally but this is why I don't have have every breeder in stash cus I know I'm not getting to work put in as others. I will continue to get Archive gear


@akhiymjames you and @Vato_504 buy beens and have collections of archive while there where $200. I have seen your designer og plants and they look good. 

I have not really seen any grow longs on this mashup and yet your plants have not hermied. 

I was about to start my French toast the other day (but started my Superstardawg x Appalachia )..


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Mar 30, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> started my Superstardawg x Appalachia )..


As a peace offering you should go ahead and f2 those and hand them out here and well all agree to disagree...lol


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 30, 2017)

You know who website I respect Dynasty. Go look at his website and all his strains and look at his breakdown. He'll list every phenotype, what to expect, EVERYTHING. Is that to much to ask for if you're dropping $200 plus just becuase its have dosido in it. And if you think he tested everyone of those 20 plus strains you're the fool he looking for. I'm telling you and you don't have to believe me but if you pay attention to IG and yes IG matters that's the only reason he chucked dosi like that. I don't care what nobody says, he's sees what other breeders are doing with dosi so he must've felt like he's missing out on the money. Because before gromer, IHG, and a few others started putting out nice crosses with it dosi was so scarce. Now he's flooding the market. If you can't see that it's a money grab I have a beach front property in Nebraska for sale for $100.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 30, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> As a peace offering you should go ahead and f2 those and hand them out here and well all agree to disagree...lol


3 seeds lets see the odds and whay high humidity will be me with sex of these. 

back to archive..... who elese has pictures to post.


----------



## ThaDocta1 (Mar 30, 2017)

The reason it was scarce was because I was working the line, not RELEASING untested seeds. But like I said, if you want cheap, untested, tent made gear for $80, I can do that all day and release seeds 5 times a year. Is that what you want? Or since you think everyone can do whatever they want with someone elses work, than how about I make just fems, and do wedding cake, meatbreath, etc hybrids? Sound appealing, sure would save me a lot of time and work just capitalizing off someone else's shit. That's what amsterdam did because of canadian ripoffs like marc emery back in the day. Who wins from that model? Me, and the customer and genepool lose, nice logic there. Y'all really have poor logic and it just tells anyone with a brain how inexperienced you are. Some of y'all just need to leave this thread, y'all ain't contributing anything worthwile but an uneducated inexperienced opinion based on your ASSumptions, Anyone else I'll be happy to try and answer except for these peabrains.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Mar 30, 2017)

ThaDocta1 said:


> The reason it was scarce was because I was working the line, not RELEASING untested seeds. But like I said, if you want cheap, untested, tent made gear for $80, I can do that all day and release seeds 5 times a year. Is that what you want? Or since you think everyone can do whatever they want with someone elses work, than how about I make just fems? Sound appealing. That's what amsterdam did because of canadian ripoffs like marc emery back in the day. Who wins from that model? Me, and the customer and genepool lose, nice logic there. Y'all really have poor logic and it just tells anyone with a brain how inexperienced you are. Some of y'all just need to leave this thread, y'all ain't contributing anything worthwile, and I'll be happy to try and answer anyone else but these peabrains.


Any info on the pie dough? Pics etc? Very excited about that one

Also, any confirmations on who's getting the drop?


----------



## ThaDocta1 (Mar 30, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Any info on the pie dough? Pics etc? Very excited about that one
> 
> Also, any confirmations on who's getting the drop?


I'll post more pictures shortly. In fact one of the first pictures was the Pie x Dosidos aka sweet thang.


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 30, 2017)

ThaDocta1 said:


> The reason it was scarce was because I was working the line, not RELEASING untested seeds. But like I said, if you want cheap, untested, tent made gear for $80, I can do that all day and release seeds 5 times a year. Is that what you want? Or since you think everyone can do whatever they want with someone elses work, than how about I make just fems, and do wedding cake, meatbreath, etc hybrids? Sound appealing, sure would save me a lot of time and work just capitalizing off someone else's shit. That's what amsterdam did because of canadian ripoffs like marc emery back in the day. Who wins from that model? Me, and the customer and genepool lose, nice logic there. Y'all really have poor logic and it just tells anyone with a brain how inexperienced you are. Some of y'all just need to leave this thread, y'all ain't contributing anything worthwile, and I'll be happy to try and answer anyone else but these peabrains.


Man I don't really care what you do. You just had a drop not even six months ago. So what's the difference. 2 times in a year and over 30 plus strains ran and tested tell that shit to somebody who'll believe your no people skills having ass. You haven't contributed to this thread in over 3 plus years and now that people wanna know what's up with them "CHUCKS" you pop up like the thief in the night. Come man stop acting like everything you use to breed with is yours and yours only. You on been on the scene for what 11 years you far from a old head. You won't last 11 more if you don't learn how to mind your damn business and focus on your customers. That peanut butter breath and dolato must be hurting your poor heart. You're salty man better let that shit go before you stroke out.


----------



## ThaDocta1 (Mar 30, 2017)

I won't be responding to idiots like the one above and could care less about your opinion. It does nothing for me or the actual customer. I'd just be addressing stupidity with logic, it's pointless. If you don't care what I do, then why are you here? don't let the door hit you on the way out.


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Mar 30, 2017)

Ok he is back can we all agree including archive to put the pollen chucking discussion to the side for now and discuss the descriptions etc of the new drop??


----------



## ThaDocta1 (Mar 30, 2017)

If I could delete my handle here I would and wouldn't ever come back, but I'd like to try to help a few of the people in here if I can. I'll try to answer pertinent questions that have had thought put into them, not baseless opinionated ramblings only verbalized due to inexperience.

Of course I'm salty... This industry and community has become a complete and utter shit show. Just wait til legalization hits your state. Best of luck guys! It's because of shit like this I'm considering retiring and taking a back seat this next year. I don't particularly enjoy a lot of the aspects of this "industry" anymore. There ain't a community left at all. It's literally the polar opposite of what it was a decade plus ago. It used to be we were all in the same illegal boat , risking our freedom, and there was a code of conduct and hard work that was ingrained into anyone operating in this sphere. Now, it's just any asshole that smoked weed once in their life involved in the industry, not community. From the top side it's lenders, regulation, city attorneys, etc.. on the bottom side, people that wouldn't ever have grown until the laws came to their favor. No backbone, johnny come latelys.. done..


----------



## tstick (Mar 30, 2017)

ThaDocta1 said:


> The reason it was scarce was because I was working the line, not RELEASING untested seeds. But like I said, if you want cheap, untested, tent made gear for $80, I can do that all day and release seeds 5 times a year. Is that what you want? Or since you think everyone can do whatever they want with someone elses work, than how about I make just fems, and do wedding cake, meatbreath, etc hybrids? Sound appealing, sure would save me a lot of time and work just capitalizing off someone else's shit. That's what amsterdam did because of canadian ripoffs like marc emery back in the day. Who wins from that model? Me, and the customer and genepool lose, nice logic there. Y'all really have poor logic and it just tells anyone with a brain how inexperienced you are. Some of y'all just need to leave this thread, y'all ain't contributing anything worthwile but an uneducated inexperienced opinion based on your ASSumptions, Anyone else I'll be happy to try and answer except for these peabrains.


Hi! I really like your shop and I was hoping you might have some insights for me to look for with the Hash Bar OG cross. I was hoping to get a real lime-flavored phenotype. In your experience, are there any stand-out traits I should look for? Thanks!


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 30, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Man I don't really care what you do. You just had a drop not even six months ago. So what's the difference. 2 times in a year and over 30 plus strains ran and tested tell that shit to somebody who'll believe your no people skills having ass. You haven't contributed to this thread in over 3 plus years and now that people wanna know what's up with them "CHUCKS" you pop up like the thief in the night. Come man stop acting like everything you use to breed with is yours and yours only. You on been on the scene for what 11 years you far from a old head. You won't last 11 more if you don't learn how to mind your damn business and focus on your customers. That peanut butter breath and dolato must be hurting your poor heart. You're salty man better let that shit go before you stroke out.


@Vato_504 Im not really going to get in this between you too (but what about behind the scenes) and work that was put in. You have to have sometype of network to access clones and breed with...

All that other stuff about him being salty, continue on..


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Mar 30, 2017)

ThaDocta1 said:


> If I could delete my handle here I would and wouldn't ever come back, but I'd like to try to help a few of the people in here if I can. I'll try to answer pertinent questions that have had thought put into them, not baseless opinionated ramblings only verbalized due to inexperience.


What differences can be expected between the #9 and #22 crosses? Thanks


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 30, 2017)

ThaDocta1 said:


> If I could delete my handle here I would and wouldn't ever come back, but I'd like to try to help a few of the people in here if I can. I'll try to answer pertinent questions that have had thought put into them, not baseless opinionated ramblings only verbalized due to inexperience.


Some memebers have been on here since Overgrow and cannabisworld. Don't bounce because of a few opinions.


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Mar 30, 2017)

ThaDocta1 said:


> If I could delete my handle here I would and wouldn't ever come back, but I'd like to try to help a few of the people in here if I can. I'll try to answer pertinent questions that have had thought put into them, not baseless opinionated ramblings only verbalized due to inexperience.
> 
> It's because of shit like this I'm considering retiring and taking a back seat this next year. I don't particularly enjoy a lot of the aspects of this "industry" anymore. There ain't a community left at all. It's literally the polar opposite of what it was a decade plus ago. It used to be we were all in the same illegal boat , risking our freedom, and there was a code of conduct and hard work that was ingrained into anyone operating in this sphere. Now, it's just any asshole that smoked weed once in their life involved in the industry, not community. From the top side it's lenders, regulation, city attorneys, etc.. on the bottom side, people that wouldn't ever have grown until the laws came to their favor. No backbone, johnny come latelys.. done..


In your opinion which would be the biggest yielder of the new drop and the one in your opion the most terpie for making rosin? Thanks


----------



## ThaDocta1 (Mar 30, 2017)

tstick said:


> Hi! I really like your shop and I was hoping you might have some insights for me to look for with the Hash Bar OG cross. I was hoping to get a real lime-flavored phenotype. In your experience, are there any stand-out traits I should look for? Thanks!


The hashbar is a PNW Hashplant x Face Off. It's lower odor in general, but high in flavor. Look for the more symmetrical well structured plants for the hashplant phenos. 

#9 is greener with ridiculous resin coverage and a really DOUGHY dank ogkb smell. FWIW, I didn't breed OGKB, but I am the only company that paid for it's use originally, before any hype, and both the originator (ogkb) and norcal are good friends of mine. Also, cookie fam didn't make cookies, that's well documented, that they can't keep a single story straight.

#22 is purple og flavor country funk. Purple buds, OGKB incense in the air, etc.


----------



## Hemphill420 (Mar 30, 2017)

I for one appreciate the hard work some Breeders put into working a line and understand why a pack may cost $200.The sheer man hours involved in nurturing multiple gardens/projects justifies.Also,I believe it's reasonable to assume a male will make great hybrids with any female if it's proven itself over a wide range of females.


----------



## tstick (Mar 30, 2017)

ThaDocta1 said:


> The hashbar is a PNW Hashplant x Face Off. It's lower odor in general, but high in flavor. Look for the more symmetrical well structured plants for the hashplant phenos.


Thank you!

Also, on my next purchase from Archive, can you steer me to a strain that has a very strong smell and strong diesel type of flavor? Thanks again!


----------



## ThaDocta1 (Mar 30, 2017)

It's cookies hybrids. Are there phenos that will yield, of course, but high yield will be a genetic crapshoot in any of it, not a consistent trait in any line using cookies. Any line using cookies will also have some instances of hermaphrodites as well. Inherently. It's impossible to use cookie parent lines and not have that trait persist once you've gone through populations to see that.

I don't make flower rosin, I find the flavor generally tainted by the plant material it's filtered through. we only make bubble hash rosin so I can't help you on the flower rosin tip.


----------



## ThaDocta1 (Mar 30, 2017)

tstick said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Also, on my next purchase from Archive, can you steer me to a strain that has a very strong smell and strong diesel type of flavor? Thanks again!


I only breed for flavor mainly. You'll find strong smells and "diesel" type flavor in almost everything I make.


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Mar 30, 2017)

What cane we expect from rudeboi#8 x 


Thanks!


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Mar 30, 2017)

This is good i feel like we're making progress in marriage counseling haha


----------



## tstick (Mar 30, 2017)

@ThaDocta1 Yes, my understanding is that the PNW Hash Plant was originally selected due to it's low-odor trait (made it safer to grow undetected)...but, as we now know, people are looking for the big terpene profiles.

Do you think it's possible there could be a very stinky phenotype come out of the cross? Or, will they all, generally be lower-odor plants? I'm looking for big terpenes, but maybe I selected the wrong cross for that...??? Either way, I'm sure I will enjoy growing them!

Thanks again!


----------



## ThaDocta1 (Mar 30, 2017)

When people stop making ASSumptions and baseless comments, it's pretty easy to have a conversation.


----------



## ThaDocta1 (Mar 30, 2017)

tstick said:


> @ThaDocta1 Yes, my understanding is that the PNW Hash Plant was originally selected due to it's low-odor trait (made it safer to grow undetected)...but, as we now know, people are looking for the big terpene profiles.
> 
> Do you think it's possible there could be a very stinky phenotype come out of the cross? Or, will they all, generally be lower-odor plants? I'm looking for big terpenes, but maybe I selected the wrong cross for that...??? Either way, I'm sure I will enjoy growing them!
> 
> Thanks again!


Just because it's low odor doesn't mean it's low in flavor. But it's our most discrete variety, so it's wouldn't be the most "loud" shit in the catalogue. Fuck I hate that term.


----------



## tstick (Mar 30, 2017)

ThaDocta1 said:


> Just because it's low odor doesn't mean it's low in flavor. But it's our most discrete variety, so it's wouldn't be the most "loud" shit in the catalogue. Fuck I hate that term.


Understood. Thanks.

Is the Face-Off OG an exceptionally terpene-rich parent? Do you think it might ever override the otherwise discreet nature of the Hash Plant parent?

Thanks


----------



## ThaDocta1 (Mar 30, 2017)

Yes it is very rich. That's why it was selected from seed and continually bred for flavor.


----------



## 806KING (Mar 30, 2017)

ThaDocta1 said:


> Yes it is very rich. That's why it was selected from seed and continually bred for flavor.


How about that cherry pie cross ? I got a pack of rudeboi I wanna pop what kind of variance will I get ?


----------



## tstick (Mar 30, 2017)

ThaDocta1 said:


> Yes it is very rich. That's why it was selected from seed and continually bred for flavor.


Awesome! And so it stands to reason that I might get lucky and get a phenotype that has the huge resin production of the Hash Plant parent combined with the rich terpenes of the Face-Off! That's what I'm hoping for! I want that recessive stinky-smell-gene to appear from the PNW Hash Plant, too, though! It's a selected Afghani landrace if I'm not mistaken....correct? And so it might...just might...not display the low-smell trait in every instance....._maybe_? 

If I remember correctly, the term "hash plant" was just a general term used by the local Afghani farmers for the plants that produced an excessive amount of trichomes...and then breeders in the PNW, back in the "danger-days" of growing stinky skunk strains, selected for low-odor phenotypes.

I don't know anything about the Face-Off OG, but I'm looking to find a "road" back to that old skunky Afghan stuff again. I'm thinking the Hash Plant genetics could be that road..._if_ I get lucky!

Thanks again!


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 30, 2017)

@ThaDocta1 does the Topanga mom in Designer OG put out some fast finishing phenos? I have this pheno and it's very close to being done at 8 weeks but the terpenes on this pheno is crazy lemon lime pine fuel incense gas is best I can describe it


----------



## tstick (Mar 30, 2017)

@ThaDocta1 I'm actually curious to find out whether or not a strain that was bred to have low-odor traits could be -"re-bred" to bring back some of the hidden stinky-ness.....? Or, is it that once you select for a certain trait and then stabilize that strain through back-crossing (or whatever the technique is) that specific trait will never reappear again? -just curious Thanks!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 30, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> @ThaDocta1 does the Topanga mom in Designer OG put out some fast finishing phenos? I have this pheno and it's very close to being done at 8 weeks but the terpenes on this pheno is crazy lemon lime pine fuel incense gas is best I can describe it
> 
> View attachment 3916287 View attachment 3916293 View attachment 3916302 View attachment 3916304 View attachment 3916306


That is beautiful!!


----------



## tstick (Mar 30, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> @ThaDocta1 does the Topanga mom in Designer OG put out some fast finishing phenos? I have this pheno and it's very close to being done at 8 weeks but the terpenes on this pheno is crazy lemon lime pine fuel incense gas is best I can describe it
> 
> View attachment 3916287 View attachment 3916293 View attachment 3916302 View attachment 3916304 View attachment 3916306


definitely looks tasty!


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Mar 30, 2017)

Will there be any refills of this drop or do you have any plans for drop 2? Just wondering in case something sells out quick?


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Mar 30, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> @ThaDocta1 does the Topanga mom in Designer OG put out some fast finishing phenos? I have this pheno and it's very close to being done at 8 weeks but the terpenes on this pheno is crazy lemon lime pine fuel incense gas is best I can describe it
> 
> View attachment 3916287 View attachment 3916293 View attachment 3916302 View attachment 3916304 View attachment 3916306


Damn bro that's fucking beautiful


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 30, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> That is beautiful!!





tstick said:


> definitely looks tasty!





714steadyeddie said:


> Damn bro that's fucking beautiful


Appreciate the love everyone. Yea I figured his cross would be fire being as the Topanga mom is a fire clone only itself. Which we knew more about it but not too much info on it except it goes by many names. I think my pheno is def more Pure Kush dom I would think the FO bx1 phenos would have better yield. Nonetheless this cross is fire and I plan to pop more found this lady in 3 beans


----------



## Southerner (Mar 30, 2017)

This winter I grew a single plant of RudeBoi #1 along side of GG#4, Forum GSC, and GDP. For my tastes, the RudeBoi#1 stands its ground with these elite cuts if you are a fan of Kush. Its the jar I pull out first right now for my own headstash. The nose and taste on it are fantastic, which to me is sort of like a sweet & sour candy. I like to stick my whole shnoz in the jar and just huff it. The plant is also very hardy and easy to grow, with thick, hollow stems that need little support. Buds are very dense and don't seem to lose much size after the cure. The next crop will feature 6 RudeBoi#1 in 10gallons as well an attempt at an outdoor one in 35g. It continue to be in my very small stable of mothers for a long time to come. I was super suprised to see that @tstick did not enjoy theirs from the shop! Do you remeber if it was the #1? It just shows you how we all can experience different strains in completely different ways. Different strokes for different folks and all that.

As far as the Dosido crosses coming out, im ecstatic. Theres more than a few seeds on that menu that would move to the top of my pile if I get them. To me the whole "Your beans cost X amount! That's OUTRAGEOUS!" talk is kinda a dead horse at this point, so I dont have much to say about that. However, if any of you get chance to drop by the Portland store you will see how much these guys obviously care about their craft. They are literally one of the top shops in a state that is now completely saturated with dispensaries. Their buds stand out in a way that just makes you smile and they often have a selection of their own strains on the menu. Not trying to shill or anything, just giving my own opinion.

RudeBoi#1:


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Mar 30, 2017)

Southerner said:


> This winter I grew a single plant of RudeBoi #1 along side of GG#4, Forum GSC, and GDP. For my tastes, the RudeBoi#1 stands its ground with these elite cuts if you are a fan of Kush. Its the jar I pull out first right now for my own headstash. The nose and taste on it are fantastic, which to me is sort of like a sweet & sour candy. I like to stick my whole shnoz in the jar and just huff it. The plant is also very hardy and easy to grow, with thick, hollow stems that need little support. Buds are very dense and don't seem to lose much size after the cure. The next crop will feature 6 RudeBoi#1 in 10gallons as well an attempt at an outdoor one in 35g. It continue to be in my very small stable of mothers for a long time to come. I was super suprised to see that @tstick did not enjoy theirs from the shop! Do you remeber if it was the #1? It just shows you how we all can experience different strains in completely different ways. Different strokes for different folks and all that.
> 
> As far as the Dosido crosses coming out, im ecstatic. Theres more than a few seeds on that menu that would move to the top of my pile if I get them. To me the whole "Your beans cost X amount! That's OUTRAGEOUS!" talk is kinda a dead horse at this point, so I dont have much to say about that. However, if any of you get chance to drop by the Portland store you will see how much these guys obviously care about their craft. They are literally one of the top shops in a state that is now completely saturated with dispensaries. Their buds stand out in a way that just makes you smile and they often have a selection of their own strains on the menu. Not trying to shill or anything, just giving my own opinion.
> 
> RudeBoi#1:


Love that rude boi. Does she have the huge fan leaves like Irene ? Wish I could get my hands on that Irene cut.


----------



## tstick (Mar 30, 2017)

@Southerner There were two cuts available. One was green and one was purple. I chose the purple one because I had already selected some White Tahoe Cookies and I wanted a flavor contrast. The White Tahoe Cookies was really creamy and delicious. The RudeBoi cut didn't really have any standout distinctive flavor or effect, in my opinion. Maybe I chose the wrong cut...?


----------



## ThaDocta1 (Mar 30, 2017)

tstick said:


> @Southerner There were two cuts available. One was green and one was purple. I chose the purple one because I had already selected some White Tahoe Cookies and I wanted a flavor contrast. The White Tahoe Cookies was really creamy and delicious. The RudeBoi cut didn't really have any standout distinctive flavor or effect, in my opinion. Maybe I chose the wrong cut...?


There is only 1 cut that has been released. Maybe you bought the buds at the store. No distinctive flavor? You musta tried some that was old or something.


----------



## tstick (Mar 30, 2017)

@ThaDocta1 Yes I bought the buds from the store. And I'm pretty sure there were two cuts available. The container I have (I save my containers) says "Rude Boi OG #7" if that helps. Yeah the buds I got were really dry and crumbly and just tasted and smelled like generic marijuana to me. The White Tahoe Cookies, however, had an exceptional taste.


----------



## tstick (Mar 30, 2017)

Tomorrow, I will make a trip to the rec store and pick up some Rude Boi rosin from a very good company (Gold Leaf Gardens) and maybe I will get a better flavor profile from it. It very well could be that I just got some buds that were old.


----------



## ThaDocta1 (Mar 30, 2017)

I'm sure you did. There were never 2 cuts weren't available, just the flower from 2 different cuts. Due to OLCC regulation and their licensing in this order : outdoor growers, stores, then indoor left us without the ability to provide OUR products at the shop for months now. Our indoor is finally licensed so our flowers will be back on the shelf shortly.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Mar 30, 2017)

coppershot said:


> I am not trying to start something with ya so please don't take this as a pot shot. Rather than asking legitimate questions to perhaps dig into how he operates people made a series of assumptions, threw around accusations and quite frankly didn't appear to care enought about how he really operates.
> 
> This was not a healthy discussion and that's why he is pissed off. He started this thread a while ago and then went on hiatus. People started the shit slinging and he came in red hot, understandably so.
> 
> That's my 2 cents.


This ^. The discussion should have stayed on the economics of things and straightforward questions with no accusatory tones. The slandering and accusatory stuff needs to stay out of the thread. It is fine to question, but it's not what was being done for the most part.



Lightgreen2k said:


> It comes down to this is an offering, If you want it buy, if not Kick rocks.


Yup. State your dissatisfaction with pricing and move on. It never hurts to complain about things and tell your logic as to why you will be spending your money elsewhere in a tactful manner, but droning on is a waste of time and toxic. $200 bucks a pack too much for you? Go buy 4 of Bodhi's (or whatever your into) and get 4 free on top of that for just tad bit more...It's really as simple as that. If what you are wanting you absolutely cannot do without and cannot find an alternative you are just as happy to grow out, then spend it on Archive.

I just spent $600.00 on Archive Lemon Heads because I couldn't do without it...There really was no other alternative for me when looking for pure lemon zest. @$200 bucks a pack it was the first time since Heaven's Stair Way first dropped Bro's Grim gear that I spent more than 100 bucks on a pack of seeds. I bought C99 and Apollo 11 back then for 150$ a pack. This was around 2000. People are spoiled with cheaper seeds because the way they are produced. You will notice the real breeder's like Sensi, DP, and many more who do long term work on land race lines charge 150+ for their packs. This is the cost of actually working lines...I can respect his answers in that respect having actually done a lot of that type of work.

Anyways keep respect in this thread and don't let go the way of Gagegreen or some of these other just awful threads...


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Mar 30, 2017)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> This ^. The discussion should have stayed on the economics of things and straightforward questions with no accusatory tones. The slandering and accusatory stuff needs to stay out of the thread. It is fine to question, but it's not what was being done for the most part.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats all old news now we're all one big happy family


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Mar 30, 2017)

Coo coo. I was just catching up on it and hoping people had some pictures to post so it was fresh to me. I should have some pics to offer up on here and the mag come September of 2 packs of poly mints, junior mint, and 3 lemonheads. If anyone has some info on these I would love it. I am looking for straight lemon zest in the lemonheads and the others are just a sampling to see how legitimate the work is as I really have no interest int he cookie x og stuff but it will give me a damn good idea on how his cuts and face off breed out.


----------



## ThaDocta1 (Mar 30, 2017)

Just cuz someone smokes weed doesn't mean we have anything in common or that I even respect them. This applies universally.


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Mar 30, 2017)

I have some bubble bags but havent used them much or ever for rosin. Do you like a certain bag for rosin? If you dont mind me asking


----------



## higher self (Mar 30, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> Bro your missing my point I never said he wasn't putting in the work cus I know he has always talked of testing offspring and stress testing males and stuff. I have told people about him doing this so it was just on the new Dosidos crosses I wanted to know about. I understand just cus someone doesn't let the world know what they are doing doing mean he isn't doing it but when your selling a product I as the consumer should have the right to know about the product your selling.
> 
> Think of Apple when new products come out for them you can find all the info about them weeks before you can buy. I'm not saying let the whole world know your plans before you get to working on the idea but once it's a done deal and product is gonna be sold I want info on it period. Nobody is wrong for wanting that info and in buying quality seeds it should come with it. I'm not even going deep as the brother on here breaking it down wanting to know selections and how many was in the pool and all lol but just some basic info on said cross and maybe a few pics is good enough for me. Let me know that you know about what your selling me and not just cus you know the parents.
> 
> As for a male not being a winner on every female and vice here's I would think that's pretty common sense nature wise as with anything that reproduces. All genes are not gonna pair well several people have said the Oregon Lemons wasn't that great when they grow it but you don't hear people complaining about Dosidos or Rudeboi. Not saying Oregon Lemons can't produce something good but it's obvious it's not on the level of the Dosidos. I really won't question anymore cus I figured anyways he tested cus he talks of it royally but this is why I don't have have every breeder in stash cus I know I'm not getting to work put in as others. I will continue to get Archive gear


Exactly!! The man can breed/chuck however he see's fit. I just remember when I bought my 1st pack of Archive it had a nice description & all on the website. Now mfers can't even tell you how many weeks the plants flower smdh!

For example I want to know the difference between the dogshit crosses, dosi male vs the faceoff male. I'm not worried about the money but we all know the dosi cross will be priced over $100. Same with the other clones that got hit with the faceoff male. That's why this new drop isn't interesting to me unless it's the F2's but Im all cookied out at this point after Sin City restocks. 



tstick said:


> Hmmmm....Can I look at Instagram without signing up? I'm just not into social media outside of this forum!


Yes but its's annoying following pages unless you make bookmarks in your browser. Than again if it's a private page you won't be able to see anything.


----------



## m21fire (Mar 30, 2017)

ThaDocta1 said:


> If I could delete my handle here I would and wouldn't ever come back, but I'd like to try to help a few of the people in here if I can. I'll try to answer pertinent questions that have had thought put into them, not baseless opinionated ramblings only verbalized due to inexperience.
> 
> Of course I'm salty... This industry and community has become a complete and utter shit show. Just wait til legalization hits your state. Best of luck guys! It's because of shit like this I'm considering retiring and taking a back seat this next year. I don't particularly enjoy a lot of the aspects of this "industry" anymore. There ain't a community left at all. It's literally the polar opposite of what it was a decade plus ago. It used to be we were all in the same illegal boat , risking our freedom, and there was a code of conduct and hard work that was ingrained into anyone operating in this sphere. Now, it's just any asshole that smoked weed once in their life involved in the industry, not community. From the top side it's lenders, regulation, city attorneys, etc.. on the bottom side, people that wouldn't ever have grown until the laws came to their favor. No backbone, johnny come latelys.. done..


#TRUTH, i was thinking the exact same shit!


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Mar 30, 2017)

Damm that vid is nice! #9 is going to sell out instantly now im sure!


----------



## kaka420 (Mar 31, 2017)

props to Docta for throwing down some decent info. I respect his thoughts on things and agree with many of it, especially cannabis culture after all these green rush fucks have invaded it. When it hits your state, it will spin you out also... I know its getting ugly in Michigan. The culture I know from overgrow and pre overgrow days is gone. It is up to the old outlaws to be a strong voice in the community so I tip my hat to the good Docta for being a warrior. Blessings dude.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Mar 31, 2017)

kaka420 said:


> props to Docta for throwing down some decent info. I respect his thoughts on things and agree with many of it, especially cannabis culture after all these green rush fucks have invaded it. When it hits your state, it will spin you out also... I know its getting ugly in Michigan. The culture I know from overgrow and pre overgrow days is gone. It is up to the old outlaws to be a strong voice in the community so I tip my hat to the good Docta for being a warrior. Blessings dude.


Yeah MI is getting bad. I just moved here to get legal and I'm already planning an exit out west... Seems they're preparing for corporate takeover here.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 31, 2017)

I really hope the same bullshit doesn't hit Australia when it's legalised, all this tough nut, my dick's bigger horseshit is annoying as fuck. Seems everyone's just there to call out other people and make up pissweak memes. I don't blame TheDocta for wanting to retire, I would too, the whole industry sounds like a PITA!


----------



## tstick (Mar 31, 2017)

Even in the legal states, I get the feeling that people are just starting to go back and do their own thing again. All the regulations and threats of lost investments...It's just getting too complex and too much of a headache. In many ways, maybe the black market guys are more legit than the legal guys are -what with all these stupid strain names and fake test results for THC content and shit like that. It makes it hard to get high at all because it stops being about the quality and flavor of the smoke and the high and more about some numbers game. Sure, I got some ditchweed every now and then....but I also got some real tasty, potent stuff from time-to-time, too.

I grew up with strains that might have topped at around 10% THC...but I never had to put my nose into a jar in order to smell what the strain smelled like, either, -because I could smell it from across the room whenever anyone who had it on his pocket would walk in! No shaking the jar to disperse some terpenes into the air...It wasn't like that! And I got higher on that old-school, unnamed skunk-smelling weed than I have gotten on any 30+% THC strain. Even I can't believe how that could be possible...but it absolutely is. Modern marijuana has succeeded in many ways and failed in many ways...and flavor and smell have been a BIG failure for the most part....I mean in comparison to flavors and smells of old landrace stuff.

Well, like I say...I'm hoping to find my way back to that old stuff...somehow! My nose will be the test from here on out. If it doesn't smell strong, then I don't care about it. Don't care about the cool names...Don't care about the exotic stories......Don't care about the test results...been through all that and none of it ever once mattered or succeeded to get me any higher! The emperor has no clothes! There...I said it!


----------



## killAgreenguy (Mar 31, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> Appreciate the love everyone. Yea I figured his cross would be fire being as the Topanga mom is a fire clone only itself. Which we knew more about it but not too much info on it except it goes by many names. I think my pheno is def more Pure Kush dom I would think the FO bx1 phenos would have better yield. Nonetheless this cross is fire and I plan to pop more found this lady in 3 beans





ThaDocta1 said:


> The reason it was scarce was because I was working the line, not RELEASING untested seeds. But like I said, if you want cheap, untested, tent made gear for $80, I can do that all day and release seeds 5 times a year. Is that what you want? Or since you think everyone can do whatever they want with someone elses work, than how about I make just fems, and do wedding cake, meatbreath, etc hybrids? Sound appealing, sure would save me a lot of time and work just capitalizing off someone else's shit. That's what amsterdam did because of canadian ripoffs like marc emery back in the day. Who wins from that model? Me, and the customer and genepool lose, nice logic there. Y'all really have poor logic and it just tells anyone with a brain how inexperienced you are. Some of y'all just need to leave this thread, y'all ain't contributing anything worthwile but an uneducated inexperienced opinion based on your ASSumptions, Anyone else I'll be happy to try and answer except for these peabrains.


hey I have a few phenos of the sweeties going and want to know what I should be looking for in keepers right now my C pheno is phenomenal in every way except smell but it's only the end of week 3 so it seems like it going to turn a light purple (calyxes are changing at the tips ) and stretched nice and looks like it could stack up nice with the right pruning does this sound like a possible keeper what should I look for in the days and weeks to come I think this is day 19 give or take


----------



## Terrapin2 (Mar 31, 2017)

looking forward to the new archive drop.
hoping seedbank for humanity gets some, i dig those guys.

i ran rude boi before, gotta say, the terpenes levels were very strong, super flavorful flowers-that classic kushy earthy funky lemon schtink. quite mouth watering, it was my go-to in a harvest of chocolate oranges, foo fighter, sour sunsets.
so sticky.

i then grew out some french toast and was equally as pleased w/ that strain.
super buttery sweet gassy lemon OG goodness.
both made great ice wax as well.

those experiences have led me to pop some samoas. i look forward to seeing how hey develop. sitting on some rocket fuel as well.

the dosidos #9 looks awesome, i may have to grab some doc saying how the #22 fills the room w/ the ogkb incense stink makes me smile-i love that shit. the tiramisu i grew out did the same thing. smells so delicious.

overall i dig doc's gear, a lot. thanks for all of your contributions.
come to vermont man, haha. hoping this tiny state keeps it local when they go green, perfect state to do so and teach the rest of the country what's up!


----------



## OregonEliteSeeds (Apr 1, 2017)

Remember at OregonEliteseeds.com you can save 10-15 20% off your order


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Apr 1, 2017)

OregonEliteSeeds said:


> Remember at OregonEliteseeds.com you can save 10-15 20% off your order


Is there a code we use v


----------



## OregonEliteSeeds (Apr 1, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Is there a code we use v


10off 15off 20ff all depends on what you spend hundred also be having a 25% off sale on 4/20


----------



## killAgreenguy (Apr 1, 2017)

OregonEliteSeeds said:


> Remember at OregonEliteseeds.com you can save 10-15 20% off your order


Are u getting all the new archive drop I'm trying to get the 2 f2 dosidos kings bread grapevine and sour dough I'd love a 20% discount if possible


----------



## Odin* (Apr 1, 2017)

Pretty bothered by SHN right now. Was there @12 for the Archive drop, grabbed what I wanted right away, went to checkout, logged in, and there was already some bs in my cart (1'st item in the list, "Sweeties"). I never viewed Sweeties, but they were in my cart, and so I could not checkout because they were out of stock (again, I did not add them to my cart, can't add out of stock items anyway). Tried to remove it from my cart, got an error stating that "This Item Cannot Be Removed From Cart" (seriously). Tried to change total number to "0" and update cart, still there. Finally hit "Wishlist" and it was removed. Cool, now I'm free to checkout, only, everything that I wanted that I had in my cart was now "Out of Stock". What the fuck.

I was pretty pissed, so was going to say F SHN for good (they have stopped taking a certain cc, which isn't cool either).

The silver lining, I went back through and found one that I had forgotten about, "In Stock", got it. Stoked.

I had suspected that fees/charge offs had something to due with the change in acceptable payment methods. Seems I was right. Anyone check out the sweet little "outtro" confirmation page. If you haven't, it's truly something to behold. I don't blame them, gotta do your best to avoid the rippers/scammers, but threatening to rat you out... ?! I really dug the SHN vibe before, not going back after seeing that.


----------



## kona gold (Apr 1, 2017)

ThaDocta1 said:


> If I could delete my handle here I would and wouldn't ever come back, but I'd like to try to help a few of the people in here if I can. I'll try to answer pertinent questions that have had thought put into them, not baseless opinionated ramblings only verbalized due to inexperience.
> 
> Of course I'm salty... This industry and community has become a complete and utter shit show. Just wait til legalization hits your state. Best of luck guys! It's because of shit like this I'm considering retiring and taking a back seat this next year. I don't particularly enjoy a lot of the aspects of this "industry" anymore. There ain't a community left at all. It's literally the polar opposite of what it was a decade plus ago. It used to be we were all in the same illegal boat , risking our freedom, and there was a code of conduct and hard work that was ingrained into anyone operating in this sphere. Now, it's just any asshole that smoked weed once in their life involved in the industry, not community. From the top side it's lenders, regulation, city attorneys, etc.. on the bottom side, people that wouldn't ever have grown until the laws came to their favor. No backbone, johnny come latelys.. done..



You said it bro!!
Things just seemed to go south since that happened.
Worst part, the pioneer's get left out!
All the real hard work, and no reward.


----------



## kona gold (Apr 1, 2017)

ThaDocta1 said:


> It's cookies hybrids. Are there phenos that will yield, of course, but high yield will be a genetic crapshoot in any of it, not a consistent trait in any line using cookies. Any line using cookies will also have some instances of hermaphrodites as well. Inherently. It's impossible to use cookie parent lines and not have that trait persist once you've gone through populations to see that.
> 
> I don't make flower rosin, I find the flavor generally tainted by the plant material it's filtered through. we only make bubble hash rosin so I can't help you on the flower rosin tip.



Pretty much my results working with the cookie.
Seemed to have some lower balls around week 4ish, and a few bananas at the end, but pollen not that fertile.

Also ran your Code Blue.
Now only had one lady.
She was extremely frosty, but was not much for flavor or smell.
Have you had that issue with this strain before?
Thanks


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 1, 2017)

Didn't realize preorder with SHN was gonna be at 3am my time lol missed out oh well will snag at one of the few places that's getting drops. I only want f2



killAgreenguy said:


> hey I have a few phenos of the sweeties going and want to know what I should be looking for in keepers right now my C pheno is phenomenal in every way except smell but it's only the end of week 3 so it seems like it going to turn a light purple (calyxes are changing at the tips ) and stretched nice and looks like it could stack up nice with the right pruning does this sound like a possible keeper what should I look for in the days and weeks to come View attachment 3916898I think this is day 19 give or take


You won't know if it's a keeper till you smoke it. It can grow nice but end product is what's gonna determine that but a keeper is different to everyone. What's good to me may not be for you so all up to you bro but the end result is mostly gonna determine but good things to look for is resin output plus node spacing structure smell ease of growth


----------



## killAgreenguy (Apr 1, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> Didn't realize preorder with SHN was gonna be at 3am my time lol missed out oh well will snag at one of the few places that's getting drops. I only want f2
> 
> 
> 
> You won't know if it's a keeper till you smoke it. It can grow nice but end product is what's gonna determine that but a keeper is different to everyone. What's good to me may not be for you so all up to you bro but the end result is mostly gonna determine but good things to look for is resin output plus node spacing structure smell ease of growth


I realize u never know till the end but that being said I've guessed right a bunch of time around week 5-6 usually by then I know wether it's in the running I just wanted to know from his experience what things he may have noticed early on tight now I have good growth structure nice resin production decent node spacing with zero training or pruning slight color change on tips of calyx and that's what's standing out about it it is definitely the most pleaseing to the senses at this and tho I've been surprised a couple times with how heavy a high is at this stage I'm looking for something that kinda checks all the boxes and so far this sweeties pheno is lookin like she got the right stuff


----------



## kaka420 (Apr 1, 2017)

Thought about grabbing something last night but at $200-$225 a pack and NOT knowing which are the untested crosses... I decided to hold off for a sale.


----------



## OregonEliteSeeds (Apr 1, 2017)

killAgreenguy said:


> Are u getting all the new archive drop I'm trying to get the 2 f2 dosidos kings bread grapevine and sour dough I'd love a 20% discount if possible


yes Monday


----------



## Odin* (Apr 2, 2017)

OregonEliteSeeds said:


> yes Monday


I'm in.











Not looking to hijack the Archive thread, but I'm a little surprised at the lack of "WTF!" to SHN threatening to rat out purchasers. Seriously.


----------



## Hemphill420 (Apr 2, 2017)

As soon as I seen their rant about that I about shit my pants... I understand wanting to protect their business,but threatening prison time for stealing a pack of seeds is immoral,as is stealing seeds.........One of my concerns is what if some fluke happens with a persons CC and they turn in an innocent man suffering from Murphy's law......My gut tells me it's all a bluff to scare the beejezzus out of potential scammers and I bet it's working.


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 2, 2017)

Odin* said:


> I'm in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What happened


----------



## Hemphill420 (Apr 2, 2017)

They are threatening to turn people into their local police department if they attempt a back charge on their seed pirchase


----------



## Odin* (Apr 2, 2017)

@Hemphill420 "Murphy's Law", that was my thought. That, and what if they compile and share your info with LE (enforcement), but later realize "oops, we ratted out the wrong guy. here's some shit freebies for your troubles". 

The mere threat of turning someone in is beyond taboo. Fuck the rippers/scammers, but involving the authorities is inappropriate, considering that "souvenir" sales aren't "legal". Also, why threaten every patron? I have made a number of "hiccup" free purchases, so why threaten someone like me? Keep that shit for first timers and "jumbo" purchases.


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 2, 2017)

Hemphill420 said:


> They are threatening to turn people into their local police department if they attempt a back charge on their seed pirchase


These dudes pussy. All he doing is making dudes do it on purpose becuase he can't becuase his dumb ass will be admitting to a crime as well. Shipping seeds across state lines is a felony. I don't think some of these dudes can think above a third grade level.


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 2, 2017)

Why would anybody i their right mind wanna buy from them after that rant. Wow I can't believe what comes from these dudes daily on IG. I guess they all went to the same school Archive, SHN, and greenline.


----------



## Odin* (Apr 2, 2017)

@Vato_504 Check this shit out.


----------



## Hemphill420 (Apr 2, 2017)

Fuck!.I didn't realize they had already sent all of our information to a 3rd party!!!!BREACH!BREACH!


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 2, 2017)

Odin* said:


> @Vato_504 Check this shit out.


Yo I wouldn't spend a dollar over there fam. Dude just really cost hisself so much business because he's threatening to rat. But what he don't know his dumbass is going down too. I wish he would try that with my state they gonna send his dumb ass to the moon.


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 2, 2017)

I don't know about you fellas but I won't spend another dime over there. He's letting everyone know that if he got busted he's giving the laws all his customers information that's growing in illegal states. That's why I never ship beans to my house ever.


----------



## Hemphill420 (Apr 2, 2017)

I had just found out about SHN and US banks in general and have been like a kid in a candy store,very excited,but now I just cannot support these guys.Threatening to have someone kidnapped and thrown in a cage over charge backs is unforgivable...... I haven't tried OES yet, looks like they're getting my money next.


----------



## Odin* (Apr 2, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Yo I wouldn't spend a dollar over there fam. Dude just really cost hisself so much business because he's threatening to rat. But what he don't know his dumbass is going down too. I wish he would try that with my state they gonna send his dumb ass to the moon.



When I got this as my confirmation page, I was like "fuck these fools", but they got my money. Need to "wipe" my account with them, this is some bull shit. 

"Hey bro, nice doing business with you, but I told some scandalous fools about your shit and I might just rat your ass out to the Man if shit goes South, Peace". Fuck SHN from the back, no grease.


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 2, 2017)

Hemphill420 said:


> I had just found out about SHN and US banks in general and have been like a kid in a candy store,very excited,but now I just cannot support these guys.Threatening to have someone kidnapped and thrown in a cage over charge backs is unforgivable...... I haven't tried OES yet, looks like they're getting my money next.


Not a single dude that came from the streets wouldn't dare make a statement like he did. You only do shit like that when you're a money hungry SOB that can't handle a 200$ lose.


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 2, 2017)

Odin* said:


> When I got this as my confirmation page, I was like "fuck these fools", but they got my money. Need to "wipe" my account with them, this is some bull shit.
> 
> "Hey bro, nice doing business with you, but I told some scandalous fools about your shit and I might just rat your ass out to the Man if shit goes South, Peace". Fuck SHN from the back, no grease.


But all he's doing is opening hisself up to get scammed even more watch.


----------



## Hemphill420 (Apr 2, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> I don't know about you fellas but I won't spend another dime over there. He's letting everyone know that if he got busted he's giving the laws all his customers information that's growing in illegal states. That's why I never ship beans to my house ever.


I guess the owner doesn't realize that he has revealed his true character to the world.This is the type of person who,if growing in an illegal state would turn his crew in just to shave a few years off.....If you have a conscience and empathy(you know,a decent human being),you want to suffer alone and spare your fellow man


----------



## Odin* (Apr 2, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> But all he's doing is opening hisself up to get scammed even more watch.


It'll go down like that. I can't imagine that there was that many scammers. What this means is that they ain't doin' that good, so a handful of scammers is enough to put a hurt on the books. If a small fraction is enough to eat heavily into your profit margin, you're fucked. The message SHN is sending says that they're sinking and willing to take customers with them.

Let 'em sink, no tears.


----------



## Upstate2627 (Apr 2, 2017)

To even threaten someone of this is as bad as it gets. I won't even log onto their site anymore after seeing this. 

Talk about putting Ur own nail in the coffin.....


----------



## killAgreenguy (Apr 2, 2017)

Odin* said:


> @Vato_504 Check this shit out.


This is the the lamest shit I've ever seen I already didn't fuck wit them for marking up prices but this is next level shithead moves


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Apr 2, 2017)

Odin* said:


> @Vato_504 Check this shit out.


Is this for real or an April fools joke? If not I'd love to tag them and put em on blast on IG. @ThaDocta1 - these are the people you just defended along with wanna be breeder greedyline... That is seriously a giant bitch move. "Chargeback my business and i'll rat you out". Straight snitch shit.


----------



## Hemphill420 (Apr 2, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Is this for real or an April fools joke? If not I'd love to tag them and put em on blast on IG. @ThaDocta1 - these are the people you just defended along with wanna be breeder greedyline... That is seriously a giant bitch move. "Chargeback my business and i'll rat you out". Straight snitch shit.


Absolutely not!I got this warning after completing my purchase on their March madness sale.


----------



## kaka420 (Apr 2, 2017)

Oh wow. That is some grade a bullshit that doesn't fly in the culture I came from.

I would make a IG post that would slay that mother fucker so fast. It would have to be done right, tag every breeder he works with, also his competition, and make sure it is tagged up with key words.

Sometimes you got to self edit the clowns out of your scene. So be it. If I had the time I'd probably pull up their corporate filings and get every jokers name associated with this company and make it public. And I'd probably also work on their banking relationships.

I am in the process of a move but happy to advise. Make it so fellas.


----------



## kaka420 (Apr 2, 2017)

The Gold Standard...... bwahahahhaha


----------



## kaka420 (Apr 2, 2017)

So if your seeds happen to never show up and you do a chargeback, best be ready to say high to the pigs. #mindblown


----------



## Terrapin2 (Apr 2, 2017)

yeah, fuck SHN and greenline. lol. 
greenline cracks me up, kid is pure greed. straight up custie. didnt he take archive's dosidos and make some stupid shit called dip n dots? hahahaha. zero originality.


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 2, 2017)

On some real street shit and we all are street doing what we do the words "call the police" shouldn't be uttered period. If I scam you I'd rather you come shoot my house up then call the police on me. For him to make a statement like that I can tell he's never been behind them walls. That shit is hell on earth. So yea he's pussy and every breeder that still do business with him is too. Because if he gets jammed up breeders and customers is his ticket out.


----------



## Hemphill420 (Apr 2, 2017)

Yep,each and every one of us are his get out of jail cards if shit were to hit the fan....This is going to cost him sooo much more than a few or even a lot of charge backs.Hell,just on this page alone he's probably lost hundreds if not thousands a month.....I've been spending $300-600 a month there for the two months I've known about them and I know some of you guys make my seed habit lot minor.lol.......On a positive note,let's be glad this prick showed the world his ass.The damage might be done for us but at least it'll prevent others from risking it.


----------



## genuity (Apr 2, 2017)

Yup....I think I'll stick to chucking..ordering seeds is nuts now-a-dayz...


----------



## killAgreenguy (Apr 2, 2017)

Hemphill420 said:


> Yep,each and every one of us are his get out of jail cards if shit were to hit the fan....This is going to cost him sooo much more than a few or even a lot of charge backs.Hell,just on this page alone he's probably lost hundreds if not thousands a month.....I've been spending $300-600 a month there for the two months I've known about them and I know some of you guys make my seed habit lot minor.lol.......On a positive note,let's be glad this prick showed the world his ass.The damage might be done for us but at least it'll prevent others from risking it.


I stopped fuckin wit them once I notticed price inflation just cuz they are the most known they mark up


----------



## killAgreenguy (Apr 2, 2017)

And btw go visit organix_420mike I just put my preorder in and got both dosi f2 kings bred duct tape and sour dough good luck everyone


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 2, 2017)

Odin* said:


> @Vato_504 Check this shit out.


Wow! I almost placed an order with SHN... Fuck that shit. I can't believe I just read that.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 2, 2017)

Well the claims of certain seed vendors and breeders being known as complete jack asses is really starting to appear 100% legitimate. .


----------



## Odin* (Apr 2, 2017)

That's some serious fuckery by SHN. Anybody here send them an email after placing an order threatening to notify the Feds/State/Local Gov of their activities if you didn't receive your order in a timely manner or if you didn't get all of your beans? 

Epitome of "Fuck Boy Shit".

In all my years in this I have never been threatened with getting turned in, not once. Pissed me off all kinds of crazy.


----------



## tstick (Apr 2, 2017)

That's gotta be the stupidest business move I've ever seen! Well, let's make sure that as many people know about this as possible...the sooner they are run out of town on a rail, the better! That's just pure BS, man!


----------



## higher self (Apr 2, 2017)

genuity said:


> Yup....I think I'll stick to chucking..ordering seeds is nuts now-a-dayz...


I'm defiantly gearing up to work with more of my chucks. These "breeders" always talk about selection but they only sell you 10-15 seeds & the packs are usually limited in # to some extent. So chucking IMO is the smarter move in acquiring the quantity of seeds to do selections.

The Snitchin Here Now situation is brazy! Do they really want to go out of business? So they can really just up & decide not to send people paid orders just because. Wouldn't put it past them after all this their already screwing themselves with that confirmation email smh.

lmao what a horrible way to start the overpriced Archive drop.


----------



## tstick (Apr 2, 2017)

higher self said:


> I'm defiantly gearing up to work with more of my chucks. These "breeders" always talk about selection but they only sell you 10-15 seeds & the packs are usually limited in # to some extent. So chucking IMO is the smarter move in acquiring the quantity of seeds to do selections.


Hmmm...You DO bring up a valid point. Chucking pollen and then having thousands of seeds to select from is a far better way of finding "those" elite phenotypes in subsequent generations... But most people don't have that kind of setup and the time to do it and the trusted friends to get the job done. I guess that's why seeds are expensive. 

I can also understand some bitterness expressed by skilled breeders, too. Not everyone knows how to produce a connoisseur-level finished flower, but anyone can always produce _seeds_...So, instead of worrying and laboring over what it really takes to produce a connoisseur flower to smoke, at the end of the road, some pollen chuckers are forgoing that part of it, altogether, and just making seeds from anything -regardless of the quality. Seeds look alike -regardless of the genetics. Flowers don't. It's easier to make seeds and call them whatever you want...They are small and inconspicuous to move around compared to stinky flowers. It's wide-open territory for any greedy-minded vampires. 

I went to college in Eastern South Dakota near the Iowa border for a couple semesters -years ago when they still called them semesters!  And one day, my friend and I went driving down an old country road where a bunch of wild hemp plants were growing. We didn't know the difference so we harvested a bunch of the plants and took them back to the dorm to dry (lol -truth!)...Long story short...it tasted like shit and was unsmokeable. BUT, the seeds looked great! There were pounds and pounds of seeds. If I had know then, what I know now, then I might be tempted to make a killing selling small packs of hemp seeds to people and then skipping town after a few months before anyone could see the harvest!  Nah...I'm kidding. I wouldn't have done that...but just saying... someone certainly would -especially by today's standards of ethics!


----------



## higher self (Apr 2, 2017)

tstick said:


> Hmmm...You DO bring up a valid point. Chucking pollen and then having thousands of seeds to select from is a far better way of finding "those" elite phenotypes in subsequent generations... But most people don't have that kind of setup and the time to do it and the trusted friends to get the job done. I guess that's why seeds are expensive.
> 
> I can also understand some bitterness expressed by skilled breeders, too. Not everyone knows how to produce a connoisseur-level finished flower, but anyone can always produce _seeds_...So, instead of worrying and laboring over what it really takes to produce a connoisseur flower to smoke, at the end of the road, some pollen chuckers are forgoing that part of it, altogether, and just making seeds from anything -regardless of the quality. Seeds look alike -regardless of the genetics. Flowers don't. It's easier to make seeds and call them whatever you want...They are small and inconspicuous to move around compared to stinky flowers. It's wide-open territory for any greedy-minded vampires.
> 
> I went to college in Eastern South Dakota near the Iowa border for a couple semesters -years ago when they still called them semesters!  And one day, my friend and I went driving down an old country road where a bunch of wild hemp plants were growing. We didn't know the difference so we harvested a bunch of the plants and took them back to the dorm to dry (lol -truth!)...Long story short...it tasted like shit and was unsmokeable. BUT, the seeds looked great! There were pounds and pounds of seeds. If I had know then, what I know now, then I might be tempted to make a killing selling small packs of hemp seeds to people and then skipping town after a few months before anyone could see the harvest!  Nah...I'm kidding. I wouldn't have done that...but just saying... someone certainly would -especially by today's standards of ethics!


Yeah most dont have the time or setup, hell it took me 10 years of growing my own to come to this conclusion & change the direction of my grows lol! I grow small not exactly micro grows but not far from it. I can go larger but with my new style I can do selections. With my chucks I'm not going to just collect them, dedicating a tent to just testing out the progeny. It's not ware/greenhouse or even a full room but when you grow in less than 1 gal pots sog style ya can pack um in!

I already have some keeper's that I really like (finally!! ) so I'm not looking for my grail. Besides if I stop smoking for 2 days the weed is more than strong enough for me lol! I'm tired of the hunt for my grail when all I need is a bit of moderation. I just want to take the DIY growing hobby a lil further. Not just chucking to chuck, I do have some goals in mind.

While I do appreciate the breeder's hard work but IMO they hype their job because they dont want to be out of work as if most people did it themselves they would lose business. Like if more people started to cook at home & prepare their own meals or if everyone knew how to change their own car oil ect..certain business would lose out on would be customers. In my mind its one of those things. Again I appreciate the breeders hard work but no way if I put in another 10 years growing I wont find something absolutely fire from chucking, so I rather switch gears now. One last think I always love it when I read that these elite clones started from bag seed or some shit where there were less than 10 seeds & the best plants were pollinated  but I'm supposed to believe I cant have such "luck" another reason why what a keeper is, is very subjective.


----------



## tstick (Apr 2, 2017)

higher self said:


> Yeah most dont have the time or setup, hell it took me 10 years of growing my own to come to this conclusion & change the direction of my grows lol! I grow small not exactly micro grows but not far from it. I can go larger but with my new style I can do selections. With my chucks I'm not going to just collect them, dedicating a tent to just testing out the progeny. It's not ware/greenhouse or even a full room but when you grow in less than 1 gal pots sog style ya can pack um in!
> 
> I already have some keeper's that I really like (finally!! ) so I'm not looking for my grail. Besides if I stop smoking for 2 days the weed is more than strong enough for me lol! I'm tired of the hunt for my grail when all I need is a bit of moderation. I just want to take the DIY growing hobby a lil further. Not just chucking to chuck, I do have some goals in mind.
> 
> While I do appreciate the breeder's hard work but IMO they hype their job because they dont want to be out of work as if most people did it themselves they would lose business. Like if more people started to cook at home & prepare their own meals or if everyone knew how to change their own car oil ect..certain business would lose out on would be customers. In my mind its one of those things. Again I appreciate the breeders hard work but no way if I put in another 10 years growing I wont find something absolutely fire from chucking, so I rather switch gears now. One last think I always love it when I read that these elite clones started from bag seed or some shit where there were less than 10 seeds & the best plants were pollinated  but I'm supposed to believe I cant have such "luck" another reason why what a keeper is very subjective.


-completely valid points, man.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 3, 2017)

There excuse is "protecting business" they say they chargeback for 100k in gear last year people making 5k orders and chargeback lol. Idk how true that is or what but dude made a huge mistake by putting that out there. You don't tell anyone that you will report them to the boys they say every business does that but idk what the procedure is for a business to prove they sent product for a person but reporting to police just doesn't sound like what Apple will do if you file chargeback. With that being said my one and only order with SHN was it but this def will make me never ever order.


----------



## greencropper (Apr 3, 2017)

SHN just got deleted from my bookmarks....wankers!


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Apr 3, 2017)

I think archive got on his ass too for jacking up the price over 200


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 3, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> There excuse is "protecting business" they say they chargeback for 100k in gear last year people making 5k orders and chargeback lol. Idk how true that is or what but dude made a huge mistake by putting that out there. You don't tell anyone that you will report them to the boys they say every business does that but idk what the procedure is for a business to prove they sent product for a person but reporting to police just doesn't sound like what Apple will do if you file chargeback. With that being said my one and only order with SHN was it but this def will make me never ever order.


You can't pay me to believe he let chargebacks go on for a whole year before he decided to act. What site letting you make 5k orders without screening you. Most banks wouldn't ship that much until they made sure payment cleared. Dude is full of shit and a rat point blank period. I don't hate on nobody buy seeds from your choosing but if you still do business with shn you're asking for jail time.


----------



## kaka420 (Apr 3, 2017)

Bookmark deleted and unfollowed on IG.

Pretty amazing how all their loyal customers (fucking sheep) were stroking SHN off so hard that they completely missed the point that a 3rd party is now holding some of their data. You can bet your ass that data is being sold to the data mining crowd and potentially even accessible by bad dudes.

I always assumed their prices were higher because of the credit card issues, which would include charge backs. If I saw a portion of that loss I would have turned cc processing off.


----------



## oGeeFarms (Apr 3, 2017)

GreenLegend420 said:


> I think archive got on his ass too for jacking up the price over 200


i saw some post archive made about readjusting prices cause ppl were complaining.
honestly shn was good for one order but there shitty site and now this, i likely wont be buying from them anymore.


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 3, 2017)

kaka420 said:


> Bookmark deleted and unfollowed on IG.
> 
> Pretty amazing how all their loyal customers (fucking sheep) were stroking SHN off so hard that they completely missed the point that a 3rd party is now holding some of their data. You can bet your ass that data is being sold to the data mining crowd and potentially even accessible by bad dudes.
> 
> I always assumed their prices were higher because of the credit card issues, which would include charge backs. If I saw a portion of that loss I would have turned cc processing off.


That's all he had to do man. Post on IG and his website we won't be accepting CC anymore. Nah he rather say I'll call the bank and cops on you. Plus his dumb ass leaves seedbank or something like that on your CC statement. So imagine a scenario where somebody uses your CC without you knowing to buy Seeds and you have to file a chargeback, he'll send the laws to your house. Nothing nobody says or do can change my mind on that shit. In our line of work we don't play that police shit.


----------



## ThaDocta1 (Apr 3, 2017)

Since y'all don't know how to stay on topic, I'm gone. Pointless banter and bitching I don't have time to reply to. Start a thread with your problem with SHN, don't turn my thread into your bitchfest. Done. Best of luck Rollitup, y'all need it. Peace out.


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 3, 2017)

ThaDocta1 said:


> Since y'all don't know how to stay on topic, I'm gone. Pointless banter and bitching I don't have time to reply to. Start a thread with your problem with SHN, don't turn my thread into your bitchfest. Done. Best of luck Rollitup, y'all need it. Peace out.


Man who gives a fuck that you're gone. You sound just like a woman man. You better grow some nuts potna. If you don't find nothing wrong with a seedbank threatening police on customers something is really wrong with you. You act like you been helping guys in this thread over that last 3.5 years. You just came in here to promote these chucks point blank. Don't let the door hit cha where the good lord split cha. Peace


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 3, 2017)

What are you all going to do now that you won't have anymore of all the strain info, pictures, and videos? Damn shame. I'll be really upset if you guys make Bodhi and others leave too.


----------



## killAgreenguy (Apr 3, 2017)

If u check the thread dudes is right he hasn't been here in years #1 # 2 there is no excuse for talking about involving the law when said person could be innocent and # 3 there is some info on the site but like I said in 1 he isn't here giving us the inside scoop that's the people that post multiple pics of their grow and are here constantly


----------



## killAgreenguy (Apr 3, 2017)

Here's some sweeties pics this is pheno C 
 Pheno B I've got a couple more but they are a couple weeks back I'll post pics later and don't mind my leaf color wasn't checking my ph on these testers and that was dumb


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 3, 2017)

oGeeFarms said:


> i saw some post archive made about readjusting prices cause ppl were complaining.
> honestly shn was good for one order but there shitty site and now this, i likely wont be buying from them anymore.


Yeah fuck paying $200US for a pack of hyped beans, no thanks! Add another $35US for postage and that's an even bigger get fucked lol. That works out at over $320 for us Aussies!


----------



## killAgreenguy (Apr 3, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah fuck paying $200US for a pack of hyped beans, no thanks! Add another $35US for postage and that's an even bigger get fucked lol. That works out at over $320 for us Aussies!


 can't even front tho I still copped a few packs lol but the way he came in here and shit all over the forum is not cool


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 3, 2017)

killAgreenguy said:


> can't even front tho I still copped a few packs lol but the way he came in here and shit all over the forum is not cool


Yeah there is no doubt he has good genetics and has worked his strains but no way I'm paying $200US for a pack. I'd go 2 packs of DJ Shorts for that price! I'm the same with DVG as well, both don't do themselves any favours when they come on here!


----------



## higher self (Apr 3, 2017)

ThaDocta1 said:


> Since y'all don't know how to stay on topic, I'm gone. Pointless banter and bitching I don't have time to reply to. Start a thread with your problem with SHN, don't turn my thread into your bitchfest. Done. Best of luck Rollitup, y'all need it. Peace out.





Yooooo how many times is this dude gonna keep coming back to say goodbye, brah just leave all ready, damn! clearly your personality is too weak for the internet.

Why don't you just post what the people want which is info & pictures for the new gear, your coming off as a big hypocrite & cry baby lol. Also this isnt your thread anymore you haven't posted in years, you only pop up when it's drama.


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Apr 3, 2017)

killAgreenguy said:


> can't even front tho I still copped a few packs lol but the way he came in here and shit all over the forum is not cool


Smart guy though lol. Went all over the internets igniting a fire storm then boom dropped the dosidos!


----------



## killAgreenguy (Apr 3, 2017)

GreenLegend420 said:


> Smart guy though lol. Went all over the internets igniting a fire storm then boom dropped the dosidos!


I honestly think he might of cost himself not that it mattered shit sold out everywhere but still what a turn off and how is he so quick to stand up for shn the snitch thing and the overcharging did the people that paid 20 30 extra bucks get their money back ?? I just think it was a dick move he could of done without he's not a rapper he don't gotta start beef to drop a project if anything he should of been nicer and told people whatever they wanted to hear


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 3, 2017)

killAgreenguy said:


> I honestly think he might of cost himself not that it mattered shit sold out everywhere but still what a turn off and how is he so quick to stand up for shn the snitch thing and the overcharging did the people that paid 20 30 extra bucks get their money back ?? I just think it was a dick move he could of done without he's not a rapper he don't gotta start beef to drop a project if anything he should of been nicer and told people whatever they wanted to hear


Spot on man! I understand his beef with the 'industry' but being a petulant little kid about it on here just turned me right off! DVG did the same with his beef with GDP, won't be going back there in a hurry either!


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Apr 3, 2017)

Damn, you guys ran off the archive rep...


----------



## killAgreenguy (Apr 3, 2017)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Damn, you guys ran off the archive rep...


That's the owner and if u have been in this thread or read it u would notice he's never in here anyway he started it then left and didn't pop in for years until he wanted to rant about thugpug and inhouse among others. Like I said before he was jus doing to much I feel his pain I really do but let it work speak for itself cream always rises so no need to come in here and try and chop people down cuz you think you're smarter or better or whatever it was but he came of like a dick and no one here cared for his attitude


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 3, 2017)

Yup. There is now a black hole where there once was a wealth of information.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 3, 2017)

It takes zero $ to be nice though and give a bit of respect to the people who keep you in business! All these breeders that think they are fuckin superstars and their shit doesn't stink LOL.


----------



## BustinScales510 (Apr 3, 2017)

People are used to fully legal products and services, where competition between companies is much higher resulting in "the customer is always right" type of business model. That doesn't exist yet in the cannabis world so when customers butt heads with a business owner that wont placate them after they malign their business practices and insult them it can be a jarring experience.


----------



## Odin* (Apr 3, 2017)

BustinScales510 said:


> That doesn't exist yet in the cannabis world...


Not entirely true.


----------



## Odin* (Apr 3, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> It takes zero $ to be nice though and give a bit of respect to the people who keep you in business! All these breeders that think they are fuckin superstars and their shit doesn't stink LOL.



... and here I thought that they all pissed rainbows and shit sunshine. Thanks for setting the record straight.  

Egos, they belong in the toaster (reference please. ?).


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 4, 2017)

Odin* said:


> ... and here I thought that they all pissed rainbows and shit sunshine. Thanks for setting the record straight.
> 
> Egos, they belong in the toaster (reference please. ?).


Lol, going by how they all act, they think they do 
I'm here to help mate


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 4, 2017)

I think this sums it up pretty well...


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 4, 2017)

I am very proud actually of RIU this time. The last few pages are good stuff. I really hope you guys get back on topic though. It is not like seed vendors that sell this breeders seed that you guys buy from have anything to do with him....heh. In this breeders absence we should really try to pull together good members to document and provide some descriptions for these strains since we know absolutely nothing about what the end product is like on any of it. If anyone is willing to do product descriptions for this guy let me know. I will be trying to pitch in as much as possible.


----------



## Upstate2627 (Apr 4, 2017)

I was 110% open minded to trying more archive but I've seen his vibe is totally different than dudes like Bodhi who I have come to respect even more.

Docta may have the dank but his attitude sucks - doesn't treat customers well at all, I doubt I'll ever spend my $ with him again. It's not 1997, we have soo many choices as consumers.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Apr 4, 2017)

Designer OG

Day 5


----------



## Flash63 (Apr 4, 2017)

Zero G,from seed about 5 weeks into flower.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Apr 5, 2017)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> What are you all going to do now that you won't have anymore of all the strain info, pictures, and videos? Damn shame. I'll be really upset if you guys make Bodhi and others leave too.


I really do feel bad for any hostility. My intention when this shit show began was literally just to find out why he chooses to price the way he does.

That said he's the one that really turned a couple questions about price into a giant shitshow calling people amateurs and what not. I guess they say any press is good press but yeah...

Him leaving means the thread will be exactly how it has been and probably more peaceful at that and back to people showing their archive related fire. It's his thread and I welcome his input anytime though...he may be off the rocker a bit but his work speaks for itself.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 5, 2017)

I agree. I have just been a little sarcastic since the unveiling of the wizard of Oz with the attitude. I think that was 20+ strains released with 0 fuckin descriptions and then a disappearing act as soon as pertinent questions are asked. I sensed a little bipolar in the air...Takes me 5 minutes to transfer, process, resize, and post 300 photos of my work from a DSLR. I don't think strain descriptions are too much to ask for from 'worked' lines. The too busy bullshit these guys try to pawn off on us is ridiculous. You are too busy for your own job? Hire someone. Not the customers fault for your slack in running your company. Have enough for fancy stores, websites, great signs, and packaging but no time to even describe what you are selling that happens to be some of the highest priced seeds on the market? Is this a marketing company or a seed company for growers whom income depends on the performance of the product they are purchasing?



Upstate2627 said:


> It's not 1997, we have soo many choices as consumers.


I think some of these guys are living back in 1997 when og was new and original and you could treat customers like a dick and not provide even basic information on a product you are selling as high end. It is funny to see all these 'breeders' come out and try to be social over the past 20 years that people hold up as pure, perfect, beacon of quality, and masters of their craft only to find out like Gage, Rezdog, the whole ChemDAWG crowd, (fill in shill seed company here) are nothing but a bunch of money hungry narcissistic assholes who aren't even very adept at the basics of the business they run and complete social faults.

Really makes you appreciate the good guys like Neville, Shanti, Karma, Tom Hill, Bodhi et cetera. Real breeders with no bipolar disorder. Genuine with integrity to back it.

It's not like a lot of these guys are even operating in an illegal state. Can you imagine any other industry releasing a product with no description?


Mercedes, "Hey check out this Mercedes #22 F2. $200,000.00"

Customer, "What does it look like?" "What is under the hood and how was it manufactured to warrant the price?"

Mercedes, "Fuck you guys I am the original. Everything under the hood is authentic. The car looks great"

Customer, "Can we see pictures? What does it smell and taste like?"

Mercedes, "Fuck you guys I am out of here how dare you question me or the pricing."

Whether companies like this one want to admit it or not it is their own slack standards that create the toxic environments and mud slinging. Admit it and improve or bash your customers and try to keep relying on the, "I am the only one that has this so fuckem" mentality that is ever so quickly going to the garbage pile where it belongs.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 5, 2017)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I agree. I have just been a little sarcastic since the unveiling of the wizard of Oz with the attitude. I think that was 20+ strains released with 0 fuckin descriptions and then a disappearing act as soon as pertinent questions are asked. I sensed a little bipolar in the air...Takes me 5 minutes to transfer, process, resize, and post 300 photos of my work from a DSLR. I don't think strain descriptions are too much to ask for from 'worked' lines. The too busy bullshit these guys try to pawn off on us is ridiculous. You are too busy for your own job? Hire someone. Not the customers fault for your slack in running your company. Have enough for fancy stores, websites, great signs, and packaging but no time to even describe what you are selling that happens to be some of the highest priced seeds on the market? Is this a marketing company or a seed company for growers whom income depends on the performance of the product they are purchasing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 exactly


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 5, 2017)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I agree. I have just been a little sarcastic since the unveiling of the wizard of Oz with the attitude. I think that was 20+ strains released with 0 fuckin descriptions and then a disappearing act as soon as pertinent questions are asked. I sensed a little bipolar in the air...Takes me 5 minutes to transfer, process, resize, and post 300 photos of my work from a DSLR. I don't think strain descriptions are too much to ask for from 'worked' lines. The too busy bullshit these guys try to pawn off on us is ridiculous. You are too busy for your own job? Hire someone. Not the customers fault for your slack in running your company. Have enough for fancy stores, websites, great signs, and packaging but no time to even describe what you are selling that happens to be some of the highest priced seeds on the market? Is this a marketing company or a seed company for growers whom income depends on the performance of the product they are purchasing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's to busy fussing on IG and worrying about what others breeders are doing. Those tent breeders who he's shitting on that sell packs for the low is on his ass and he's worried. That's why he's pumped these 20 plus dosi strains on people. So if these crosses aren't better then those cheap dosi crosses he'll disappear for a while.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 5, 2017)

Safe to say I won't be purchasing any archive. I'll just wait and get them from one of tent breeding hacks


----------



## OregonEliteSeeds (Apr 6, 2017)

I'm getting ready to drop this Archive drop on my site


----------



## kaka420 (Apr 6, 2017)

OES, looks like those dosi's went fast.

I just grabbed the #9 from artizen.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Apr 6, 2017)

kaka420 said:


> OES, looks like those dosi's went fast.
> 
> I just grabbed the #9 from artizen.


Looks like some fire with that #9


----------



## higher self (Apr 7, 2017)

Archive pack at GLO for the L O like I said they would be just a but sooner lol!! But funny how GLO got the drop ya know, dude got hella packs!!


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 7, 2017)

higher self said:


> Archive pack at GLO for the L O like I said they would be just a but sooner lol!! But funny how GLO got the drop ya know, dude got hella packs!!


Damn wasn't he just up in here saying GLO ain't shit and don't know shit? Yea this drop is smelling real fishy I'll pass.


----------



## higher self (Apr 7, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Damn wasn't he just up in here saying GLO ain't shit and don't know shit? Yea this drop is smelling real fishy I'll pass.


I'm doing my best to hold off & I got paid a fat check today  Yeah kinda fishy for sure GLO got 50+ packs of the F2's, did the banks who had the 1st drop even get that many? I think it might be a glitch on GLO website you know how he does with the drama & excuses for his website lol!


----------



## Odin* (Apr 7, 2017)

What is GLO's url? All I'm finding is bs, "checkout", and "site under construction".


----------



## higher self (Apr 7, 2017)

Gloseedbank.com


----------



## Odin* (Apr 7, 2017)

@higher self You're the man.



To help get this thread back on track I've decided to throw my Scoobies in a shot glass tomorrow.

Speaking of which, what's the big deal with the Dosi's over the other "GSC's"xFO? Is it just how long they've been out? I figure the Sweeties, Polynesian, Junior Mints, Samoas, etc., would put out similar fire.


----------



## higher self (Apr 8, 2017)

Odin* said:


> @higher self You're the man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No problem @Odin* The only difference I know is in the pheno's, I believe Archive said he was the 1st to purchase the OGKB cut or something like that. So I'm guessing the OGKB pheno's of cookies made the best which became the dosidos. I have an OGKB cross already & it's pretty potent.

I caved in & picked up the Dosido's #9 all my other Archive packs came from GLO so...... Since this strain is soo hyped I will pop a few as soon as I get them. Archive may be an ass here but I can't forget the best plant I ever came across (r.i.p) came from Archive. Everyone is going to chuck with the F2's lmao I might as well become one of those tent chucking hacks as too!


----------



## oGeeFarms (Apr 8, 2017)

you guys think the 9 or 22 is more worth it?
might cave in too and grab one pack


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Apr 8, 2017)

oGeeFarms said:


> you guys think the 9 or 22 is more worth it?
> might cave in too and grab one pack


He has a vid of a bag of the #9 on IG looks really good


----------



## Odin* (Apr 8, 2017)

@higher self I wanted to try a couple of these, so I picked up #22 and King's Stash. I think that Louie cross is gonna be a real sleeper.


----------



## OregonEliteSeeds (Apr 8, 2017)

FLASH SALE ALL remaining ARCHIVE gear is 175$ plus your minimum 10% off that puts them all around 168$ ALSO Bay Exclusive is 150$


----------



## kaka420 (Apr 8, 2017)

Odin* said:


> @higher self I wanted to try a couple of these, so I picked up #22 and King's Stash. I think that Louie cross is gonna be a real sleeper.


I'd suggest consumer demand is the big deal on dosi. The meds move and are excellent. There is a clone floating around my area but I'd still rather see more than one female.

The f2s are interesting to me. I'd love to sort through a bunch of both the rude boi lines. If I had the space and money the gg4xdosi could be interesting... imagine big yield but heavy on the dosi meds... I bet it could be found...

Just did a jihad on the mother room to make room for a seed round. All duplicates were slaughtered. Plenty of room now.


----------



## higher self (Apr 8, 2017)

oGeeFarms said:


> you guys think the 9 or 22 is more worth it?
> might cave in too and grab one pack


Went with the #9 b/c of the video @GreenLegend420 mentioned also supposedly more resin, higher yields & OG background in the taste. But @ThaDocta1 said both pheno's got hit with same male so will have similar traits between the two. 



Odin* said:


> @higher self I wanted to try a couple of these, so I picked up #22 and King's Stash. I think that Louie cross is gonna be a real sleeper.


Nice! I wanted to get Citrus Rush but held off think I may get it later if it's still around.


----------



## Odin* (Apr 8, 2017)

Another thing I've been wondering, what is the "Polynesian TM GSC" in the "Polynesian Thin Mint"? Is the Polynesian just added to "Thin Mint" to make it more interesting/distinguished? I can't find anything on Polynesian GSC.


----------



## ShyGuru (Apr 8, 2017)

OregonEliteSeeds said:


> FLASH SALE ALL remaining ARCHIVE gear is 175$ plus your minimum 10% off that puts them all around 168$ ALSO Bay Exclusive is 150$


10% off $175 would be $157.50... Is the extra ten dollars for shipping or is that a typo?


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Apr 8, 2017)

higher self said:


> Went with the #9 b/c of the video @GreenLegend420 mentioned also supposedly more resin, higher yields & OG background in the taste. But @ThaDocta1 said both pheno's got hit with same male so will have similar traits between the two.


Oh the irony... commission free sales for the @ThaDocta1 even though he wanted to kick me out his thread awhile ago haha. All good though always down to spread info and help out the forum!


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Apr 8, 2017)

Odin* said:


> Another thing I've been wondering, what is the "Polynesian TM GSC" in the "Polynesian Thin Mint"? Is the Polynesian just added to "Thin Mint" to make it more interesting/distinguished? I can't find anything on Polynesian GSC.


Why they chose it i dont know but its a set of islands. One of them is samoas which he named the forum cut x


----------



## higher self (Apr 8, 2017)

Yeah I blasted dude a bit but his gear is solid & these F2's were the one's to get with this drop. I bet the #9 has some good face off dom's in the mix. Be awesome to find a good male. 

Hopfully @ThaDocta1 will come around when we get the new gear posted.


----------



## Odin* (Apr 8, 2017)

GreenLegend420 said:


> Why they chose it i dont know but its a set of islands. One of them is samoas which he named the forum cut x


It's not just the name though, the cross is "Polynesian Thin Mint Girl Scout Cookies" x Face Off bx1. I'm wondering the lineage of the Polynesian's in the cross.


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Apr 8, 2017)

Odin* said:


> It's not just the name though, the cross is "Polynesian Thin Mint Girl Scout Cookies" x Face Off bx1. I'm wondering the lineage of the Polynesian's in the cross.


Again i may be wrong im just guessing but im pretty sure the lineage is the same and the polynesian is the name assigned to that particular cut of thin mints that was used. Hopefully he can clear that up if he comes back cause im curious myself.


----------



## OregonEliteSeeds (Apr 8, 2017)

ShyGuru said:


> 10% off $175 would be $157.50... Is the extra ten dollars for shipping or is that a typo?


typo I have free shipping sorry


----------



## Odin* (Apr 9, 2017)

Haven't changed my mind about popping those Scoobies, but I forgot about the party we had planned yesterday, and now every that stayed is heading to the beach in our "party bus". I'll get to the poppin' tomorrow.


King's Stash and Dosi #22 on deck.


----------



## bmgnoot (Apr 9, 2017)

i grabbed the #9 F2 and will be dropping the whole pack when i get back from vaca in early may..should be a good show


----------



## danky supreme (Apr 9, 2017)

I have only run Archive's Kirkwood OG, but that is the only pack of seeds I have ever popped where every female was a possible keeper. While I have found some great stuff from from Bodhi, Sin City, Karma, TGA and afew others, phenol hunting was required in each pack.

I am so impressed with Archive that I snagged Fauxidos (F Cut x Dosidos), Showtime (Nor Cal Cat Piss x Dosidos), and the last pack of Sweeties from OES 

Here is one of 3 Kirkwoods in the running for the keeper


----------



## cookie master (Apr 10, 2017)

in 1997 the docta may have been in junior high school.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Apr 10, 2017)

GreenLegend420 said:


> He has a vid of a bag of the #9 on IG looks really good


Don't qoute me on this but I think #9 is the same as the norcal cut but I could be full of shit lol. Either one looks pretty sexy you can't go wrong.

I just grabbed the norcal cut this weekend if I find a discounted pack of dosi I may grab em to hit to the cut for a nice BX for personal use. That would produce some sick plants I bet..


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Apr 10, 2017)

danky supreme said:


> I have only run Archive's Kirkwood OG, but that is the only pack of seeds I have ever popped where every female was a possible keeper. While I have found some great stuff from from Bodhi, Sin City, Karma, TGA and afew others, phenol hunting was required in each pack.
> 
> I am so impressed with Archive that I snagged Fauxidos (F Cut x Dosidos), Showtime (Nor Cal Cat Piss x Dosidos), and the last pack of Sweeties from OES
> 
> ...


Kirkwoods been on my list for a minute.. Nice job those look fire.


----------



## kaka420 (Apr 10, 2017)

cookie master said:


> in 1997 the docta may have been in junior high school.


Who cares? He's put in work and has been around since overgrow. Pretty sad when a young man smokes your ass in productivity eh? pwn on.


----------



## killAgreenguy (Apr 10, 2017)

Thanx to orgainx_420mike for the quick service and the hook up on 2 of the unreleased 3 packs of dosidos #23 my vault is so sick right now


----------



## higher self (Apr 10, 2017)

Wonder if I'll get those #23's  ughaaa some how I ended up with both 9 & 22 packs. Got the 22's for like 150. I've got an empty tent now & im thinking about popping 5 of each.


----------



## killAgreenguy (Apr 10, 2017)

higher self said:


> Wonder if I'll get those #23's  ughaaa some how I ended up with both 9 & 22 packs. Got the 22's for like 150. I've got an empty tent now & im thinking about popping 5 of each.


Do it and I hope u got some of the 23's to brotha whatever is the best I get from mine I'm gonna call "jumpman"


----------



## higher self (Apr 10, 2017)

killAgreenguy said:


> Do it and I hope u got some of the 23's to brotha whatever is the best I get from mine I'm gonna call "jumpman"


 good name. Yeah I think I may dedicate one tent to the F2's & all the other 4 cookie crosses I have vegging now. Maaaan I should have started Sinmints instead of GSC bx but will be interesting to see how they all compare to each other. I have high expectations for the Dosi of course but wont know until I grow um aye?


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Apr 12, 2017)

Looks like my favorite designer og is a male.

Great structure. Good stacking. Identical leaf structure on all sets. 

Smells great.

F2s?


----------



## oGeeFarms (Apr 13, 2017)

anywhere still got the #9?


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Apr 13, 2017)

oGeeFarms said:


> anywhere still got the #9?


Artizen has #9 and #22
@oGeeFarms


----------



## Odin* (Apr 13, 2017)

oGeeFarms said:


> anywhere still got the #9?


Greenline has #9, I recommend the "King's Stash" as well.


----------



## higher self (Apr 14, 2017)

So it looks like the Greenline drop was a preorder & Archive is having a " snafu with the timely delivery" of seeds to GLO & Neptune. No wonder ole boy had a million packs @ThaDocta1 get them beans sent out we dont trust GLO with pre order's lol!!


----------



## killAgreenguy (Apr 14, 2017)

Here's a few looks at my favorite sweeties I have going pheno C I really think I like her  day 39


----------



## jwreck (Apr 15, 2017)

OregonEliteSeeds said:


> 10off 15off 20ff all depends on what you spend hundred also be having a 25% off sale on 4/20


Trying the 20off and says code expired


----------



## OregonEliteSeeds (Apr 15, 2017)

jwreck said:


> Trying the 20off and says code expired


ya only 15% off max right now


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Apr 16, 2017)

Designer OG A male


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Apr 18, 2017)

Designer og A - male

Purple balls?

Temp or genetics? I put the bad boy outside a few days ago....


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Apr 18, 2017)

Designer og B male

No clones that rooted so I kept him inside for now. Just in case....


----------



## killAgreenguy (Apr 18, 2017)




----------



## Jp.the.pope (Apr 18, 2017)

Sweeties?


----------



## killAgreenguy (Apr 20, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Sweeties?


Yeah same one pheno c it jus looks better everyday I got 2 that I think I'm keeping see how they taste if they are different enough I'll keep both


----------



## Odin* (Apr 22, 2017)

Fuck, still haven't had the time to give the "Scoobie Snacks" the attention that they deserve.
Lookin' like Monday will be the day that we take turns throwing back shots. Super fire on display soon.







Dosi#22 and King's Stash on deck.


----------



## Upstate2627 (Apr 24, 2017)

Sharkbite, 5 weeks in, haven't scoped the trics yet but quick as hell and sure commercial dudes could pull already, amazing to me how it looks done. A lil citrus smelling but medium stank in a room full of dank.

The Docta is a dickhead but looks to have legit shit.


----------



## Flash63 (Apr 24, 2017)

Zero g from seed,ended up with 4 females..


----------



## Upstate2627 (Apr 24, 2017)

Getting some colors outta her!


----------



## Flash63 (Apr 24, 2017)

I'am running a philips315cmh,a spectrum king(450w) and a 600w ushio conversion MH,on a 4x8 flood table...puts out some nice quality!


----------



## higher self (Apr 24, 2017)

Greenline gave me a buy two get one free & looks like I got the #23 whoop whoooop. I already got $30 off because of a mistake GLO made but this is just too awesome!!

Wanted to get these started when I ordered them but it's too late now. Will have to run all 3 the next go around, cant wait!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 24, 2017)

Some crazy peeps paying $200 a pack in here! Might be fire but god damn, 200 a pack is just extortion!


----------



## higher self (Apr 24, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Some crazy peeps paying $200 a pack in here! Might be fire but god damn, 200 a pack is just extortion!


Yeah that's why I got them from GLO with his wholesale prices and how thing's happened I ended up paying $110 a pack. Some say I have no morals from ordering from GLO but somehow I got blessed with a free pack which never happens never even got a single freebie from them before lol.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 24, 2017)

higher self said:


> Yeah that's why I got them from GLO with his wholesale prices and how thing's happened I ended up paying $110 a pack. Some say I have no morals from ordering from GLO but somehow I got blessed with a free pack which never happens never even got a single freebie from them before lol.


Hey man, whatever floats ya boat hey, I'm not sure of the back story to GLO but wow, $110 a pack is a bit easier to digest lol


----------



## higher self (Apr 24, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hey man, whatever floats ya boat hey, I'm not sure of the back story to GLO but wow, $110 a pack is a bit easier to digest lol


Some claim to have been ripped off others just don't like his personality. Never been ripped off from glo & I dont keep up with his instagram drama anymore to be annoyed by him. I just check the packs n prices on the website & order up, I could care less about his ego long as I get my beans as I always have.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 24, 2017)

higher self said:


> Some claim to have been ripped off others just don't like his personality. Never been ripped off from glo & I dont keep up with his instagram drama anymore to be annoyed by him. I just check the packs n prices on the website & order up, I could care less about his ego long as I get my beans as I always have.


So who is GLO if you don't mind me asking man? I'm not down at all with any of it lol


----------



## higher self (Apr 24, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> So who is GLO if you don't mind me asking man? I'm not down at all with any of it lol


Green line organics, lot of drama over past year from seed swapping accusations to beef with breeders he said were the best only to dog um later. Meh, just stay off instagram & you won't see any of it for most part.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 25, 2017)

higher self said:


> Green line organics, lot of drama over past year from seed swapping accusations to beef with breeders he said were the best only to dog um later. Meh, just stay off instagram & you won't see any of it for most part.


Ahhh rightio, sorry man, didn't put 2 and 2 together lol. Yeah I don't follow them but understand if you get your beans cheap there, why the hell not lol


----------



## Firebird96 (Apr 30, 2017)

anybody chime in- which Archive OG's are the best producing? Id like to try 2 or 3


----------



## Firebird96 (Apr 30, 2017)

Firebird96 said:


> anybody chime in- which Archive OG's are the best producing? Id like to try 2 or 3


By the way @ThaDocta1 Ive posed this question to several of the seedbanks who stock your products, no one seems to be able to answer it. Your response would be amazing!


----------



## genuity (Apr 30, 2017)

Casper og is good..


----------



## oGeeFarms (Apr 30, 2017)

Firebird96 said:


> anybody chime in- which Archive OG's are the best producing? Id like to try 2 or 3


i've heard shark bite is a good yielder for his crosses but i dont know if it's an OG.
also on his website i believe he puts yields for the strains. i've grown valley and True colors so far. the valley yielded better than the True.
i'm also growing out some poly cookie haze. buds are decent size but the structure is lanky as fuck


----------



## Southerner (Apr 30, 2017)

oGeeFarms said:


> i've heard shark bite is a good yielder for his crosses but i dont know if it's an OG.
> also on his website i believe he puts yields for the strains. i've grown valley and True colors so far. the valley yielded better than the True.
> i'm also growing out some poly cookie haze. buds are decent size but the structure is lanky as fuck


I can imagine those really are some lanky girls with the cookie X haze combo! Sounds awesome though, I'd love to see some pics sometime if you do that.



Firebird96 said:


> anybody chime in- which Archive OG's are the best producing? Id like to try 2 or 3


The RudeBoi is a medium-good yield, but has really strong structure that don't need support. Only OG I've grown of theirs so far.


----------



## oGeeFarms (Apr 30, 2017)

Southerner said:


> I can imagine those really are some lanky girls with the cookie X haze combo! Sounds awesome though, I'd love to see some pics sometime if you do that.
> 
> 
> 
> The RudeBoi is a medium-good yield, but has really strong structure that don't need support. Only OG I've grown of theirs so far.


i just finished week 8, going to try a full 10 on the room, maybe 11 on the poly cookie haze (definitely looks a little behind). 
ill try and get some pics up soon.


----------



## coppershot (Apr 30, 2017)

Firebird96 said:


> By the way @ThaDocta1 Ive posed this question to several of the seedbanks who stock your products, no one seems to be able to answer it. Your response would be amazing!


Doubt he is coming back. This thread was a dumpster fire after his latest release of the dosido crosses. Unfortunate cause that is a good question.


----------



## Firebird96 (Apr 30, 2017)

coppershot said:


> Doubt he is coming back. This thread was a dumpster fire after his latest release of the dosido crosses. Unfortunate cause that is a good question.


Dumpster fire in a good way?  Ive got the dosido #9 on order, but i can still cancel it if its not a good move...


----------



## Southerner (May 1, 2017)

Firebird96 said:


> Dumpster fire in a good way?  Ive got the dosido #9 on order, but i can still cancel it if its not a good move...


Dosido is fire, I don't think you'll be disappointed


----------



## coppershot (May 1, 2017)

Firebird96 said:


> Dumpster fire in a good way?  Ive got the dosido #9 on order, but i can still cancel it if its not a good move...


Nah I would get it. I like Archive and have had good results with Hellraiser OG. I want to get a few more. He left this thread cause people made a series of assumptions, he came in hot, bitch fest started and he left. I would be surprised if he comes back.


----------



## kaka420 (May 1, 2017)

Nah bro, he left because he got called out for selling untested beans at the high side of pricing, while talking shit about breeders releasing untested gear. You know hypocritical shit. Still like the guy and buy his work but lets keep it real y0


----------



## Mr.Head (May 1, 2017)

* this goes for all the new hotness breeders not specifically archive*

It seems the more expensive the beans the zestier the memes.

People have unrealistic expectations at $200 a pack that they are expected to be better than everyone else from $25-200 a pack. That is unrealistic. Most people that pay $200 a pack expect clone only quality from every plant and don't seem to get they are paying for rare and often times finnicky genetics and then bitch when squirrel-y things happen, or a brand name, lots of people pay for a brand name when the same genetics are elsewhere for cheaper. Squirrelies are gonna happen, it's part of fucking with some of these genetics, to breed that shit out takes time and the market is no longer interested in that project and has moved on to something else. Very few growers buy things that have work put into them anymore, we're all hunting for the grail out of f1's, myself included.

People need to look at genetics and decide if the genetics are worth that money or ask yourself if you're paying for the brand.

Moral of the story stop buying the new hotness and force breeders to change their perspective and start actually breeding instead of chucking pollen and selling beans, or they will be forced to make their prices in line with others do the same sort of chucking. Literally anyone can get some clones and reverse them (swerve), or breed them to the first male they find and sell that shit at $200, the communities need to stop buying that shit unless theirs work put into it.

Putting a few elite clones in with a male and selling beans is not work.

Archives been around for a minute, I haven't heard much bad about this guys work to be honest. The only issue I take is his beans are out of my price range 

Quit buying the new hotness and follow breeders work not their chucks. The customers have created this market by buying untested new hotness.

When buying beans shoot them an email and ask when they got their cut, if it's under 12 months forget about that shit being tested.


----------



## genuity (May 1, 2017)

TRUTH....


----------



## Mr.Head (May 1, 2017)

genuity said:


> TRUTH....


----------



## higher self (May 1, 2017)

I talked a lil shit but still ended up with 3 1/2 packs of the new dosi  we just wanted simple info that still hasn't been provided. Dude even said on IG that he would put up strain descriptions on the Archive website but I only see the old strain so I guess we will have to take old descriptions & assume what the new outcome will be for latest crosses. Haha that sounds like me thinking of the keepers I want to chuck. 

That's also why I said only thing worth getting in last drop was the Dosido F2's. I wouldn't trust any of those other crosses to be tested even in house.


----------



## Firebird96 (May 2, 2017)

Great info guys.. Agreed there is too much hype. Same things with records, any artist who hits its big wants to rush out and follow up with another hit record. Trouble is you cant force art. 

So far, Ive got props for Casper OG and Rudeboi.. Anyone run the Rocket Fuel ?


----------



## Firebird96 (May 2, 2017)

Btw.. new to the website. how do you "like" a post?


----------



## Mr.Head (May 2, 2017)

Firebird96 said:


> Btw.. new to the website. how do you "like" a post?


You're new so you don't get all features yet. Just post and stuff and it will all get unlocked for you eventually.


----------



## higher self (May 2, 2017)

Firebird96 said:


> Great info guys.. Agreed there is too much hype. Same things with records, any artist who hits its big wants to rush out and follow up with another hit record. Trouble is you cant force art.
> 
> So far, Ive got props for Casper OG and Rudeboi.. Anyone run the Rocket Fuel ?


I ran rudeboi but found the Irene s1's I have better. Felt like too much faceoff flavor over powering the Irene,straight up Irene is more my preference. 

Ran Mr Danks Golden Ticket and it was fucking amazing, so sad I lost that plant. I had 7 females all different pheno's, one the loudest plants/bud I ever came across & another really potent w/ 0 smell. Don't think they make it anymore, I sure would run it again. Haha & I got them from bonza seeds  on a 50% deal.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 3, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> When buying beans shoot them an email and ask when they got their cut, if it's under 12 months forget about that shit being tested.


None of his new release have been tested he finally divulge this on another site and shortly after the thread was shut down and removed from the site (again). So know you are rolling the dice and paying high dollar to do so. Probably the result of not paying for advertising + selling untested beans (even if not with the said site) to clients and not telling them out the gate which always was a no no over there because they tended to actually look out for the customers. I have no issue with releasing untested beans as long as you are straight up with the public, which took 3 weeks I think? But at least it was done by him. I give him, some, credit for that.


----------



## Mr.Head (May 3, 2017)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> None of his new release have been tested he finally divulge this on another site and shortly after the thread was shut down and removed from the site (again). So know you are rolling the dice and paying high dollar to do so. Probably the result of not paying for advertising + selling untested beans (even if not with the said site) to clients and not telling them out the gate which always was a no no over there because they tended to actually look out for the customers. I have no issue with releasing untested beans as long as you are straight up with the public, which took 3 weeks I think? But at least it was done by him. I give him, some, credit for that.


Well that's disappointing. 

There's really no excuse for not testing the product. Finding people to take free beans is trivial, people will even buy em, or you can give em out as freebies with packs. There's a hundred ways to get testers out, some ways you can still make a bit of change, sell em for $25 a pack with the purchase of a full pack. Market it as super limited testers that might not ever become an official "so and so breeder" strain. 

Greed, Laziness, and a lack of respect for your customers.

More breeders need to follow Bodhi's tester practices, dude sends out so many freaking beans for some many strains, only a few see the light of day. They are chucks, he'll tell you they are chucks, but they are tested and reasonably priced.... now I sound like a Bodhi salesman. Gage tests their shit too, plenty of others as well. Stay away from the ones that don't.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 3, 2017)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> None of his new release have been tested he finally divulge this on another site and shortly after the thread was shut down and removed from the site (again). So know you are rolling the dice and paying high dollar to do so. Probably the result of not paying for advertising + selling untested beans (even if not with the said site) to clients and not telling them out the gate which always was a no no over there because they tended to actually look out for the customers. I have no issue with releasing untested beans as long as you are straight up with the public, which took 3 weeks I think? But at least it was done by him. I give him, some, credit for that.


Seriously? 3 weeks after the drop when most are already sold out anyway? LOL

I had suggested "testers" earlier in this thread but was quickly shot down with a "what good would 3rd party reports be" or some shit like that. 

Odd because a great deal of my purchases are based off the breeder/tester reports here and I'm thankful for the members here who take the time to test and document these grows. VERY thankful because I know how time consuming testing can be. 

In the end, I skipped the new stuff and grabbed 2 packs of the older stuff - FOF and Kirkwood.


----------



## ThaDocta1 (May 3, 2017)

40 amps. You're just a sad instigator and spreading rumors. Don't bother responding, it will fall on deaf ears. You're the last kind of person I'd want buying my seeds anyways, I don't need your business. Grow someone elses shit and everyone else will be seeing you in the rear view.


----------



## ThaDocta1 (May 3, 2017)

I'll post more pictures shortly. More phenotypes of some of these as well.


----------



## ThaDocta1 (May 3, 2017)

The reason the thread was deleted I would assume is becuase I deleted my account there. WHich I would do here if this site wasn't possibly a snitch factory. ALthough I'm all legal so what do i care. But not deleting peoples threads or accounts on this site if they get busted, that's very low class of the administration.


----------



## Mr.Head (May 3, 2017)

ThaDocta1 said:


> 40 amps. You're just a sad instigator and spreading rumors. Don't bother responding, it will fall on deaf ears. You're the last kind of person I'd want buying my seeds anyways, I don't need your business. Grow someone elses shit and everyone else will be seeing you in the rear view.





ThaDocta1 said:


> The reason the thread was deleted I would assume is becuase I deleted my account there. WHich I would do here if this site wasn't possibly a snitch factory. ALthough I'm all legal so what do i care. But not deleting peoples threads or accounts on this site if they get busted, that's very low class of the administration.


looks dope as fuck... need a tester?


----------



## Southerner (May 3, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> looks dope as fuck... need a tester?


I spit out my drink 

To anyone curious or suspicious about the photos in any way, you can read each pictures EXIF data and verify that they were taken on dates well before the recent release.


----------



## ThaDocta1 (May 3, 2017)

Some were taken a little more recently, others were taken farther back. I don't even know how to look at that data. There were 2 rounds of them in seperate places.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 3, 2017)

ThaDocta1 said:


> The reason the thread was deleted I would assume is becuase I deleted my account there. WHich I would do here if this site wasn't possibly a snitch factory. ALthough I'm all legal so what do i care. But not deleting peoples threads or accounts on this site if they get busted, that's very low class of the administration.


Uhh no when you delete your account your info goes blank it doesn't delete your thread. your thread got deleted for the reasons stated and there were many who saw everything you before it was removed by admin.

I will go ahead and reply to your pm here since you are back now.

Wasn't my choice to do what ya did with your drop man /shrug You knew better. You can be mad at me all you want, but it is misdirected hostility. I want you to prosper and do good. I don't like seeing people mess up or fail. Dropping and not stating things off the bat was a big mistake. I don't know why they pulled your thread or what transpired afterwards on the mag but I didn't have anything to do with it. *All people wanted to know was a straight yes or no on testing the drop, because you know people rely on this as their income and dropping untested beans whether proven parents or not and not saying it is putting people's livelihoods at risk. You know as well as I do and everyone else working with those genes that the recessive hermi trait can show up in full force in crosses or bad parental chocies when inbreeding them. People need to know whether that is possibility or not so they know whether they can take the risk or not. *

You say you are part of the crowd that isn't a bunch of posers...I would think you would understand the gravity of such bad things happening?

Test your gear or tell people it isn't. That's respect for your customers which you seem to not have at all man. You can be mad at me all you want I wish you the best and success in this industry but you will do nothing but hamstring your self on the way to the top doing drops like that.

Now you can keep being immature and shitting on your customers, but you in the end will be the one "eating a bag of dicks and getting left behind in the end" as you say.

Now quick question:

What rumors am I pushing? Because I know that the admin on the mag still has your thread it's just not visible to anyone else....You aren't going to try to change what you said now over there are you?

......

One day you will man the fuck up and admit wrong doing on your end...hopefully.


----------



## ThaDocta1 (May 3, 2017)

Obviously, I don't need advice from you on how to run my business. I guarantee I'm ten steps ahead of wherever you're, or whatever it is you perceive is happening. You bitched about me being busy to post the test photos. Well there they are, and I have many more coming up. Don't like the timeline, move the fuck on, I don't need your business. There will always be some instances of hermi traits coming from a Type 4 hermi parent like OGKB. It's impossible to eradicate 100% that from this, or any line involving modern day American genetics. 90% of clone only are the result of feminization, intentional or not. ITS INHERENT IN ALL MODERN AMERICAN GENETICS. If people don't know that, which I've reiterated dozens of times over the last decade, it's not my job to educate every last person on the internet. It's my job to take care of them if they get an issue. Testing doesn't guarantee it either. So you tested a ten pack, that doesn't give you shit for odds on 10,000 seeds.. You are spending way to much fucking time worrying about my business. Spend your time on yours. Now move the fuck on..


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 3, 2017)

Advice? This isnt advice anymore man. It's shit you already know and do anyways.


----------



## ThaDocta1 (May 3, 2017)

You have reading comprehension issues.. The thread most likely got deleted cuz I told ICMag admins in my account delete request (which i'm more than aware keeps my posts intact) their site sucks nowadays and harbors poor discussions. In fact, I was kinda disappointed the free advertising had come to an end. haha. I would imagine they didn't like my .02 and decided to delete the thread. But you can infer whatever the fuck your paltry 40amp heart desires. MOVE THE FUCK ON. If you're so intent on having the ICmag thread up, hit up the admins and have them reinstate it. I could give a shit.


----------



## Mr.Head (May 3, 2017)

ThaDocta1 said:


> You have reading comprehension issues.. The thread most likely got deleted cuz I told ICMag admins in my delete requiest their site sucks nowadays and harbors poor discussions. I would imagine they didn't like my .02 and decided to delete the thread. But you can infer whatever the fuck your paltry 40amp heart desires. MOVE THE FUCK ON


You still making Grimace OG beans? Disappointed I missed that one and can't find it in stock anywhere.


----------



## Vato_504 (May 3, 2017)

Pass the popcorn plz!!!


----------



## ThaDocta1 (May 3, 2017)

They will get remade in the future absolutely.


----------



## higher self (May 3, 2017)

Hey @ThaDocta1 good to see you back. No sure if you spoke on it already but what can you tell me about the Dosido #23 "the jumpman" as someone nicknamed it already haha. Maaan I want to hurry up & be done with my current cookie run so I can pop the dosi.


----------



## killAgreenguy (May 3, 2017)

Little early bud from the sweeties pheno c got 3 that I'm keeping for now and going to do a full run instead of a small lollipop plant but shits faf love this and am keeping this the other 2 idk I think I'll keep the one that is the face off leaning pheno as well I'll post pics when I got them ps I'm the one that called it jumpman and I got 2 growing right now and I'll post pics as they come too


----------



## higher self (May 3, 2017)

If Young Metro dont trust you......


----------



## Upstate2627 (May 4, 2017)

Ive never seen an owner of any business act like this and we all used to think Dr Greenthumb was the crankiest fucker around....... move over Dr Greenthumb for TheDocta!


----------



## Vato_504 (May 4, 2017)

Upstate2627 said:


> Ive never seen an owner of any business act like this and we all used to think Dr Greenthumb was the crankiest fucker around....... move over Dr Greenthumb for TheDocta!


They thrive on negativity. Look how many dudes ask honest questions about the gear he just pass over. But post some shit negative watch how he pop up in here like batman. That's why I say this thread is for the people not him because he don't help around here. This is a lesson for you up incoming breeders to remain humble and know who put you where you are.


----------



## Upstate2627 (May 4, 2017)

As a small business owner and a well known airbrush artist I learned the hard way to be humble, first few years i thought my shit didn't stink til I had some backlashs bc of my attitude and it too me years to make up for the mistakes I made early on. My own change in attitude is why I've been self employed for over 11 years.

I learned to be humble, accept praise without it going to my head and my personal business flourished to the point I am not taking order til mid 2018, maybe thedocta should take that advice and just be happy to be in the game.


----------



## littleflavio (May 4, 2017)

ThaDocta1 said:


> 40 amps. You're just a sad instigator and spreading rumors. Don't bother responding, it will fall on deaf ears. You're the last kind of person I'd want buying my seeds anyways, I don't need your business. Grow someone elses shit and everyone else will be seeing you in the rear view.


I didnt even bother opening those files man. I trust your genetics, havent pop those beans i collected from your old strains. Them dosidos have been waiting since last year, good timing of my come back, def will be my first purchase


----------



## Mr.Head (May 4, 2017)

Upstate2627 said:


> Ive never seen an owner of any business act like this and we all used to think Dr Greenthumb was the crankiest fucker around....... move over Dr Greenthumb for TheDocta!


Dudes posting here under his own identity, he's not being some fuckboi denying he's who he is so he can advertise his beans.

He's also not really being that much of a dick... yall are acting like children. If any of you wanted any sort of resolution to the issues you've experienced then you wouldn't be coming at it from this angle. There's a lot of hostility and accusations with 0 accepting of personal responsibility.

If you bought anything to do with GSC and didn't expect it to throw nanners you're a fucking idiot. You need to breed most the GSC out of the strain to get it not to throw nanners. I'm not a breeder or anything this shit is just evident in almost every GSC cross out. It's either they resemble GSC/OGKB and have herm issues or they are dominated by the other parent and are less likely to but no longer resemble the GSC/OGKB as much. How long has Sinmint been out? Still nuts outta that bitch, but still fire.

Most clone onlys are that because they are hermie prone.


----------



## ThaDocta1 (May 4, 2017)

40 amps must be the saddest person on the planet. Making shit up and slandering me. LOL. dude has 9000+ posts on IC alone, and how many on other sites? I'd find it comical that a real grower would have that much time on his hands, if it weren't so SAD. It's straight sad the internet must be all he has in life. Who can rack up 9000 posts? He must live on the internet and wonders why his garden sucks.

By all means 40 amps, get the thread reinstated on IC. It had tons of great photos of my gear. Otherwise, I suggest you find something better to do with you sad ass existence. Like I said, I would find it all more comical, if I didn't feel so sorry for you.


----------



## higher self (May 4, 2017)

@ThaDocta1 ya know im thinking of that Mr Danks Golden Ticket and thought that a Golden Goat x Dosi would have been fire


----------



## ThaDocta1 (May 4, 2017)

Unfortunately I don't have the Goat clone anymore. While I agree it was a great hybrid, it didn't sell very well, as Sativa mixes are becoming less and less popular in such a economically driven market.


----------



## higher self (May 4, 2017)

ThaDocta1 said:


> Unfortunately I don't have the Goat clone anymore. While I agree it was a great hybrid, it didn't sell very well, as Sativa mixes are becoming less and less popular in such a economically driven market.


Damn maaan that's a shame. Yeah your right about sativa's becoming less popular, which is why I'm doing chucks with them. If it's not durban or GTH aint no one fucking with it for the most part & im sure the durb got popular again b/c of the F1 Durb in GSC.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 4, 2017)

i heard dr had a gth x dosi in the works...


----------



## ThaDocta1 (May 4, 2017)

greenghost420 said:


> i heard dr had a gth x dosi in the works...


Not a chance in hell.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 4, 2017)

ThaDocta1 said:


> Not a chance in hell.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 4, 2017)

ThaDocta1 said:


> Not a chance in hell.


damn, i heard u were working on scotts squaredance[gth1 x dosiso], not true?


----------



## higher self (May 4, 2017)

rare dankness x archive collabo don't wait up but it's not a collabo probably all of Archives gear from the way I heard how it went down.


----------



## ThaDocta1 (May 4, 2017)

Actually I was planning a collab with 40 amps.. But I don't think dude even grows weed so not sure what he'd contribute. I was planning a new line with him called DickBreath Cookies, in his honor.


----------



## genuity (May 4, 2017)

Damn.......


----------



## danky supreme (May 4, 2017)

ThaDocta1 said:


> Actually I was planning a collab with 40 amps.. But I don't think dude even grows weed. I was planning a new line with him called DickBreath Cookies, in his honor.


Id smoke that


----------



## ThaDocta1 (May 4, 2017)

danky supreme said:


> Id smoke that


lol.. you sure?


----------



## danky supreme (May 4, 2017)

ThaDocta1 said:


> lol.. you sure?


It aint a party unless something scares ya


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (May 4, 2017)

i got such a raging clue. rigid breath


----------



## higher self (May 4, 2017)




----------



## GreenLegend420 (May 4, 2017)

@ThaDocta1 we were talking earlier in the thread about the polynesian thin mints and was wondering what is the story i guess you could say behind the polynesian?


----------



## ThaDocta1 (May 4, 2017)

It came from a buddy of mine in the Bay Area. It was his cookie clone, no specific cut. He was of polynesian decent and was thus named after him. He passed away a couple years ago.


----------



## coppershot (May 5, 2017)

GreenLegend420 said:


> @ThaDocta1 we were talking earlier in the thread about the polynesian thin mints and was wondering what is the story i guess you could say behind the polynesian?


This is @ThaDocta1 response to my question from page 2.



ThaDocta1 said:


> CopperShot... The Polynesian Cookie Haze is a special clone gifted to my by my samoan friend in the bay area. He says it's one of the original cookie crosses or parents. It nice mixed rainbow colored, chocolate dank flavored cookies. It's that female crossed with a Memory Loss father. These crosses are mainly for our Sativa Lover friends. Most phenos carries characteristics from the Amnesia Haze grandmother, with that lime funky nail astringent cleaner polish with a hint of haze. The crosses are moving completely away from the hazy notes though, and ending up in this really weird in between smells, that are extremely unique and gratifying, but kinda unlike either parent. New fun stuff in there for sure. Flavors that havn't been seen before. One reason I love seeds. Winning combinations only genetics are capable of.


Hope that helps.


----------



## oGeeFarms (May 5, 2017)

saw the $135 packs of #22 at greenline picked one up.
i wanted the #9 instead i'll take the sale


----------



## higher self (May 5, 2017)

oGeeFarms said:


> saw the $135 packs of #22 at greenline picked one up.
> i wanted the #9 instead i'll take the sale


I think the #22 comes with the #23 freebies because my #9 order had none while both #22 orders did.


----------



## Harry4fun (May 6, 2017)

Hey thedocta1 I just scooped a pack of the French bread, and was wondering if you had anymore info on the perris og cut that was used. Thanks dude


----------



## Harry4fun (May 6, 2017)

Does anyone have info on the perris og ?


----------



## Terrapin2 (May 7, 2017)

samoa #2 
smells gassy and like sweet cookie funk right now. pretty specimen here. 
have one more female that is kinda similar-i'll toss a pic up.


----------



## oGeeFarms (May 7, 2017)

my pack of race fuel I popped is looking real sad and droopy, anyone run this one?


----------



## Terrapin2 (May 7, 2017)

here's the other pheno i believe is a female. 
not as tightly layered, the branches aren't growing nearly as close to the stem, and no training has started yet, as compared to #2. 
very much gas and cookie sweetness is present.
cool strain from archive. look forward to see her flowers end of summer.


----------



## eastcoastled (May 7, 2017)

Terrapin2 said:


> here's the other pheno i believe is a female.
> not as tightly layered, the branches aren't growing nearly as close to the stem, and no training has started yet, as compared to #2.
> very much gas and cookie sweetness is present.
> cool strain from archive. look forward to see her flowers end of summer.
> ...


I don't know what it is, but every archive face-off cross i try to sex, I am always wrong! Put my first lemonheads lady into flower, and surprise, she's a male. Now i have to flower them all to be sure....same problem with casper og. Seems like the females show nothing, so sometimes tiny shriveled up leaves get confused for hairs...not sure how else to describe it. My archive plants are some of the more vigorous, consistent strains...they seem to be getting more and more space.


----------



## killAgreenguy (May 11, 2017)

Sweeties pheno c after 14 day dry and 9 day cure


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 11, 2017)

killAgreenguy said:


> View attachment 3940468 Sweeties pheno c after 14 day dry and 9 day cure


Sweet Jeezus!!! That looks killer!


----------



## killAgreenguy (May 11, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Sweet Jeezus!!! That looks killer!


It's fire gonna be so much better when I really run it in a couple months right now I'm keeping 3 phenos other 2 testers are drying now I had a couple nugs of my pheno b and it's not quite as pretty but whooo it hits


----------



## CannaBruh (May 11, 2017)

^ holy shit that lookin nice @killAgreenguy, killapheno


----------



## Vonkins (May 11, 2017)

What's archives 3 most potent strains. I love OGs and og hybrids.


----------



## Odin* (May 11, 2017)

@killAgreenguy Very nice. Looks like some bangin' smoke.


The Ocean Grown tester has initiated a "Seed Battle" (of sorts), Ocean Grown VS Archive (not really, but yes).

It's going to be "Scooby Snacks" (Dark Heart Nurseries Platinum GSC x Archives Face Off OG BX1) VS "Purple Portal" (Ninja Fruit x Alien Rift).

Full packs. Game on.


----------



## killAgreenguy (May 12, 2017)

Odin* said:


> @killAgreenguy Very nice. Looks like some bangin' smoke.
> 
> 
> The Ocean Grown tester has initiated a "Seed Battle" (of sorts), Ocean Grown VS Archive (not really, but yes).
> ...


Are you involved in this brotha


----------



## killAgreenguy (May 12, 2017)

^^^^
You obviously don't know what your talking about and not to say what you are saying has no validity but damn so far in my personal experience there is tons of fire available for everyone do a bit of research and my buddy did 10 packs of Neville's haze a decade or so ago and not that it was trash but that along with a lot of other Dutch genetics were let's just say a bit bland this thread is pretty long and full of people showing and claiming their fire that pic u posted looks cool but not any better than anything I've seen on this thread stop spreading hate and show love or bring knowledge conspiracy theories are entertaining but unless u got proof u just talking shit my guy relaxxxx!!!


----------



## Terrapin2 (May 12, 2017)

i thoroughly enjoy growing out the archive. 
stuff is pure fire.
but damn, dea genetics? that's wicked! 
hahahaha


----------



## Southerner (May 12, 2017)

13BudZillah13 said:


> Look up OPERATION GREEN MERCHANT if you want to know the truth about how the way our enemies work.
> 
> They went to Amsterdam to get Neville for selling seeds through Hightimes. He was a True breeder. It took them 15 years to get him. I remember his genetics unlike so many of you youngsters that never experienced quality genetics. The genetics of today are getting more inferior as the years go by because the DEA are posing as breeders spreading many lies and disinformation about cannabis. Selling their inferior genetics.
> 
> ...


Never seen someone say so little by typing so much. You need to double wrap your tin foil hat.


----------



## Vonkins (May 12, 2017)

When's the next seed drop?


----------



## Odin* (May 19, 2017)

Here it is, the thrilla in the grow villa. Once they are transplanted, they go to a real grow.

Round 1, Fight!














It's gonna get "dirty", so... bar fight!









The Biscotti was thrown in just for shits (n' giggles).


----------



## kaka420 (May 20, 2017)

Dropped 12 face off og in soil about a week ago. 10 came up, no complaints. Juggling for space anyway.


----------



## Claytron (May 21, 2017)

Hey first post here. Just popped 24 Sour Face beans, all germinated but one passed away . Very excited to find a great phenotype or two. They are wee 4-5inch kids right now. I plan to clone them all and flower the seedlings in 3gallon fabric pots with organic soil and some DEM tea. Cull the males, maybe let the most vigorous flower in a tent and collect some pollen? Choose a keeper, clone it's clone, and maybe have a full crop of this pheno by January or February. 
Thoughts? Anyone else grown Sour Face and have advice?


----------



## SmokyLungs (May 28, 2017)

Fuck archive had a strain name contest n is straight ignoring the ppl who know they won he deleted the comments right after the day the contest ended and we hit him up once on his pics he talked to us like a ass saying we annoying n feel entitled after we waited almost 2months talking bout he busy n if we dont like the timing too bad hes a tight ass fuck him all that shit he charges for strain crosses or strains that are hyped n being bred left n right then makes a post talking bout oldschool shit like he about that life n bashing ppl for cookies this n cookies that but look at him lol i literally commented along with one other on his newest flosidos post now he blocked us


----------



## Terrapin2 (May 28, 2017)

samoa #1
more faceoff leaning i'd say. nice and gassy w/ cookie layering. gonna flip on 5/30.


----------



## Terrapin2 (May 28, 2017)

samoa #2
forum leaning. 
had a little calcium issue. they both love a shit ton of cal/mag.


----------



## killAgreenguy (May 29, 2017)

These are my last 2 sweeties top is pheno E and is straight og gas obviously like the dad and the second pic pheno B has to be the all around winner for what I was looking for beautiful colors great sweat cookie og spice smell and same taste yield idk yet cuz I jus threw a rooted clones in and flowered them but all and all I'm keeping 3 outta the 12 and they are all different somehow here's a pic I already posted but this way u can see pheno C next to her sisters


----------



## Terrapin2 (May 29, 2017)

killAgreenguy said:


> View attachment 3950932 View attachment 3950934These are my last 2 sweeties top is pheno E and is straight og gas obviously like the dad and the second pic pheno B has to be the all around winner for what I was looking for beautiful colors great sweat cookie og spice smell and same taste yield idk yet cuz I jus threw a rooted clones in and flowered them but all and all I'm keeping 3 outta the 12 and they are all different somehow here's a pic I already posted but this way u can see pheno C next to her sisters View attachment 3950938


looks great man. icy as fuck! looks
like some great ice wax can be made from the sweeties.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 29, 2017)

SmokyLungs said:


> Fuck archive had a strain name contest n is straight ignoring the ppl who know they won he deleted the comments right after the day the contest ended and we hit him up once on his pics he talked to us like a ass saying we annoying n feel entitled after we waited almost 2months talking bout he busy n if we dont like the timing too bad hes a tight ass fuck him all that shit he charges for strain crosses or strains that are hyped n being bred left n right then makes a post talking bout oldschool shit like he about that life n bashing ppl for cookies this n cookies that but look at him lol i literally commented along with one other on his newest flosidos post now he blocked us


This is funny, he comes off as a dick here too sometimes. I'm sure others will chime in.

Were you one of the winners ?


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (May 29, 2017)

All I know is $200 for most of his packs is a huge joke. A lot of uncorked crosses lately that y'all are pretty much testing at that price. Shit maybe for a f2... I dunno


----------



## higher self (May 29, 2017)

Dosido's or fuck the other gear (not old crosses). That's how I felt about the last drop. Hope yall copped them for cheap at Greenline or something. 

I really wanted a Golden Goat/faceoff dosi cross. That would have been heat but like the man said he gotta give the market what they wants. Old school strains my ass though unless he is working on them now.


----------



## Terrapin2 (May 29, 2017)

he needs to release those hawaiian haze/sativa strains he's been posting. that'd be great.
that'll be the new trend once the cookie shit settles down, straight up hazes. 

and lol at the contest. that's funny.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 29, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> This is funny, he comes off as a dick here too sometimes. I'm sure others will chime in.
> 
> Were you one of the winners ?





SmokyLungs said:


> Fuck archive had a strain name contest n is straight ignoring the ppl who know they won he deleted the comments right after the day the contest ended and we hit him up once on his pics he talked to us like a ass saying we annoying n feel entitled after we waited almost 2months talking bout he busy n if we dont like the timing too bad hes a *tight ass fuck *him all that shit he charges for strain crosses or strains that are hyped n being bred left n right then makes a post talking bout oldschool shit like he about that life n bashing ppl for cookies this n cookies that but look at him lol i literally commented along with one other on his newest flosidos post now he blocked us


LOL I think you meant greedy douche bag.

Guys got the personality and breeding skills of this tool:

"I Like Rapping About Guns, But I Don't Live That"


----------



## cookie master (May 29, 2017)

I see all one male on the initial releases. He pollen chucked his face off male. Now he got ahold of ogkb and made a cross and it worked. So he found a male and again pollen chucks it against clone onlys. Breeding at its finest, and he has the nerve to have a snotty attitude who trash talks people doing the same as him. Which clone only have you bred? Dont say dosidos because that is a lucky chuck-


----------



## cookie master (May 29, 2017)

hes in a legal state and 1 plant can make an lb of seeds, thats some bs about the market determining which plants should be bred. He makes his money selling bud, not seeds. its obvious because the seeds are out of stock to create a false market.




higher self said:


> Dosido's or fuck the other gear (not old crosses). That's how I felt about the last drop. Hope yall copped them for cheap at Greenline or something.
> 
> I really wanted a Golden Goat/faceoff dosi cross. That would have been heat but like the man said he gotta give the market what they wants. Old school strains my ass though unless he is working on them now.


----------



## cookie master (May 29, 2017)

Not to mention that archive is a dispensary, But cant supply a few dosido seeds??? If you stop being a gene hoarder and actually release your seed in a quantity to supply the market then you wont have to worry about others getting the seed money using your dosi. Nobody even stole your stuff before because it wasnt worth it. You freely share everyone elses genetics but when you get a lucky pollen chuck you sure hold tight to it and limit its availability. how much for your dosi male? 500,000?
Its just ogkb, im sure others have a better pheno by now.




cookie master said:


> hes in a legal state and 1 plant can make an lb of seeds, thats some bs about the market determining which plants should be bred. He makes his money selling bud, not seeds. its obvious because the seeds are out of stock to create a false market.


----------



## killAgreenguy (May 29, 2017)

What I don't understand is why everyone is so mad about the price if it's too expensive for you then move on to the discount section and stop bitchin I don't care if someone wanna charge 2500 a pack if it's worth it to someone then let them pay for it and stop hating cuz your cheap or can't afford it just move on and get your unbelievable already tested great seeds for 50 bucks ................. the problem is no one wants that mids anymore do some research spend a couple thousand dollars that you should get back from a couple packs let alone the 10-15 you'll get and I'm sure you'll find something nice !! Keep a few moms and after a year or so it'll pay off and you'll still have other beans just stop your whining if your not contributing then stop commenting here and go start a hate thread somewhere else plz thx


----------



## Observe & Report (May 29, 2017)

I would think there is a lot of tension between the dispensary side and the breeding side of an operation like Archive. People buying retail flowers want to buy the names so there is only so much RandomCross#112 you can unload when you're doing selection. You probably have to make oil but the profit is a lot lower than you would get from a well known cut's flowers grown in the same space.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 29, 2017)

killAgreenguy said:


> What I don't understand is why everyone is so mad about the price if it's too expensive for you then move on to the discount section and stop bitchin I don't care if someone wanna charge 2500 a pack if it's worth it to someone then let them pay for it and stop hating cuz your cheap or can't afford it just move on and get your unbelievable already tested great seeds for 50 bucks ................. the problem is no one wants that mids anymore do some research spend a couple thousand dollars that you should get back from a couple packs let alone the 10-15 you'll get and I'm sure you'll find something nice !! Keep a few moms and after a year or so it'll pay off and you'll still have other beans just stop your whining if your not contributing then stop commenting here and go start a hate thread somewhere else plz thx


It's low percent of people complaining about price. 

It's more about archive coming off as a dick and hating on new comers making bank of fem pollen chucks even tho he's been doing the same last few drops.


----------



## killAgreenguy (May 30, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> It's low percent of people complaining about price.
> 
> It's more about archive coming off as a dick and hating on new comers making bank of fem pollen chucks even tho he's been doing the same last few drops.


I did forget to mention that yeah the docta was def a dickhead for the way he popped in here to what I said pertains to him as well if peeps is here to spread bullshit then step cuz I'm sure the rest of us would rather read progressive imput rather than us going back and forth seeing who can type the best insult feel me ?


----------



## SmokyLungs (May 30, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> This is funny, he comes off as a dick here too sometimes. I'm sure others will chime in.
> 
> Were you one of the winners ?


Yea i was he blocked me though after i started posting shit n announced the other winners lol after 4 months n 2 ppl started to post shit coincidence i think not


----------



## SmokyLungs (May 30, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> It's low percent of people complaining about price.
> 
> It's more about archive coming off as a dick and hating on new comers making bank of fem pollen chucks even tho he's been doing the same last few drops.


Exactly i guess some ppl can only partially read because i did not complain about the pricing but the fact that he himself call all new terp strains shit but his menu is full of them n charges the most even though every breeder n they momma breeding dosidos right now


----------



## SmokyLungs (May 30, 2017)

Not to mention certain handfew breeders have beein trying to resseruct the old school now he wants to bash the new n jump on the old train for money yet none of his gear contains old school land races just dosidos n dosidos n dosidos#5679096699655789


----------



## SmokyLungs (May 30, 2017)

But anywase im out yall have a nice day wont ruin this thread. Just had to put my experience with archive out there because ya know this is the archove thread peace guys


----------



## Vato_504 (May 30, 2017)

Man nobody cares about prices it's his fake ass rockstar attitude. Just because the seeds $200 a pack don't mean they gonna spit out fire. You have problems with $50 seeds and $200 plus seeds. Fire can be found in any seeds. Fuck archive pollen chucking ass. He's no better then IHG and the rest. Real breeders don't drop 20 plus strains every 4-6 months.


----------



## rocknratm (May 30, 2017)

Observe & Report said:


> I would think there is a lot of tension between the dispensary side and the breeding side of an operation like Archive. People buying retail flowers want to buy the names so there is only so much RandomCross#112 you can unload when you're doing selection. You probably have to make oil but the profit is a lot lower than you would get from a well known cut's flowers grown in the same space.


I have thought alot about if i ran a dispensary. It would only carry flowers and water hash. And rosin if i ever try to make that. And edibles too obviously but id like to have a few made in house (depending how the testing difficulty is) rather than the big brands like cheba chew (nothing wrong with them tho).
Only solventless extracts
I wouldnt play the name game. When i name a new cross i use part of the mas name and part of the dads. Idk why people think just making shit up is ok. But whatever thats their deal.
Most of the big name strains have the hype for a reason i think. Any cookie cross ive seen is killer. Gg4 same way. Now dosido....
Id try to have a reputation for the highest grade flowers and accurate naming. Im confident the product would speak for itself. Thats plus making it a chill enviornment with cool people would make it succeed.
If i had the space id totally be chasing the newest fads- dosido at this point in time. But i only run 18 plants per round. Have to keep the tried and true ones going. Plus i cant justify ordering new seeds for every fad because i dont have a dispensary. The people i know are just glad to get high grade flowers from a safe reliable source.
As far as the drama shit talking goes- is it too much to ask for everyone to just do their own thing and stand behind that? Why bash other peoples gear? Its one thing to do a review or a posatively driven critique. Its another to talk shit. Lets be adults folks


----------



## eastcoastled (Jun 3, 2017)

Lemon heads.... all were vigorous as fuck, and pretty uniform. Only popped 4 seeds, this was the one lady. Day 35


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Jun 5, 2017)

The new new


----------



## higher self (Jun 5, 2017)

Mixed feelings on this new drop. DJ Archive with the new remix haha This is a nice drop though better than the last one imo.


----------



## eastcoastled (Jun 13, 2017)

Lemon heads starting to bulk up


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 13, 2017)

higher self said:


> Mixed feelings on this new drop. DJ Archive with the new remix haha This is a nice drop though better than the last one imo.


And I bet they're all $200 a pack for all that 'hype' now that dosidos is all over the place haha.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jun 13, 2017)

That Biohazard tho. I'll pass though for untested $200 packs


----------



## cookie master (Jun 14, 2017)

You brought this hate on yourself by talking trash about pollen chucking when thats all you do. The definition of a pollen chuker is throwing a male at multiple females- thats all youve ever done. 2 males so far and no female created in your history that ive seen.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 23, 2017)

cookie master said:


> You brought this hate on yourself by talking trash about pollen chucking when thats all you do. The definition of a pollen chuker is throwing a male at multiple females- thats all youve ever done. 2 males so far and no female created in your history that ive seen.


who's the chucker


----------



## eastcoastled (Jun 23, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> who's the chucker


LOL, it's the cool thing these days to call breeders chuckers when they don't give out free tester seeds. So much jealousy and hate in this game these days. In here calling the one of the most knowledgeable breeders in the game a chucker, next post talking about copping that new in-house strain.


----------



## Observe & Report (Jun 23, 2017)

eastcoastled said:


> LOL, it's the cool thing these days to call breeders chuckers when they don't give out free tester seeds. So much jealousy and hate in this game these days. In here calling the one of the most knowledgeable breeders in the game a chucker, next post talking about copping that new in-house strain.


What's the difference between what you call "chucking" and what Archive is doing?


----------



## oGeeFarms (Jun 23, 2017)

went through my Glueface pack. only half germed, 2 females both completely hermed week 3. what a waste.


----------



## eastcoastled (Jun 23, 2017)

Observe & Report said:


> What's the difference between what you call "chucking" and what Archive is doing?


With Archive it's pretty obvious. He created Dosido's and has access to the best pheno's/more variations than anyone. By the time he released his versions, the dosido hype train was pretty much over....a little late for an untested money grab. I mean, my man showed up to the party the next day to help clean up and take out the garbage. There are basically 2 styles of breeding. The real ones who test their own shit, and let a few trusted people run the beans. These guys know what they have. Then you have the ones who dump free seeds to anyone who will test them....relying on other peoples opinions...lol. Heres some free seeds to grow, if they're good i'll give you more, lol. For some reason these guys never get hated on, and would never even be considered chuckers. But hey, this is just my opinion based on the research I have done/observing the obvious. Can you let me know what Archive is really doing since it would seem you have some inside knowledge?


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jun 23, 2017)

eastcoastled said:


> There are basically 2 styles of breeding. The real ones who test their own shit, and let a few trusted people run the beans. These guys know what they have. Then you have the ones who dump free seeds to anyone who will test them....relying on other peoples opinions...lol. Heres some free seeds to grow, if they're good i'll give you more, lol. For some reason these guys never get hated on, and would never even be considered chuckers.



Yeah so Bodhi and Stray and RedEyed and so on are b.s. breeders because they use testers and In House and Cali Connection are legit because they test their own shit and know what they have. (end sarcasm)


----------



## higher self (Jun 23, 2017)

Were the dosi crosses from other breeders trash? Has anyone compared them to new F2 drop yet? Still dont even know what dosi male brings to table over faceoff make imo. Combine his attitude w/ high price tag he makes the other non archive dosido cross more appealing.

In house generics is alway brought up in for comparison but they are just doing what IHG does. That thread is more active than this one with more grow reports. We know IHG comes with herm disclaimer by now but you take the gamble on those fems & for most part people seem to be getting dank.

I'd like to see what archive is cooking up next if its sherbert,gelato,punch crosses im done haha!!


----------



## cookie master (Jun 23, 2017)

They are specially bred clone only strains that are then highly bred by chucking one or 2 males. You dont understand these things so I wont waste my time explaining how hard this is. /meant to be sarcastic.
Given archives own description there is no breeding. His dosido was a hit but he forgot to keep the parent so he had to pheno hunt if you call that breeding. He puts out good genes no doubt, but I didint like his snotty attitude about "pollen chuckers" when he does exactly that, but with known good strains. Im a member of the sscc, so to see kids acting og is laughable.


----------



## cookie master (Jun 23, 2017)

I grew golden goat- 2 nice phenos but no keepers. And pie face- not very good and no keepers.


----------



## eastcoastled (Jun 23, 2017)

So can anyone give some inside knowledge to Archive's practices and their lack of testing?? I know the answer to that is he has a bad attitude and is a dick on the forums. Well maybe he is just passionate about what he does? Yeah, but his seeds cost too much! Yeah but there is fire in them packs. Well he doesn't test his shit.....and it just goes round and round. I was just hoping someone could give some real knowledge on the subject.


----------



## GreenSanta (Jun 24, 2017)

eastcoastled said:


> So can anyone give some inside knowledge to Archive's practices and their lack of testing?? I know the answer to that is he has a bad attitude and is a dick on the forums. Well maybe he is just passionate about what he does? Yeah, but his seeds cost too much! Yeah but there is fire in them packs. Well he doesn't test his shit.....and it just goes round and round. I was just hoping someone could give some real knowledge on the subject.


He has a great library of elite cuts, he uses proven males. If it's too expensive it simply means it is not for you. Ive ordered a few seeds from Archive, StinkBomb did not turnout good for me, but I d run more beans if I had them. Memory Loss is still in my collection. I dont know why people bitch at them, I like Archive. I watched an interview of the breeder I forget where now but I did not think he had bad attitude.


----------



## Observe & Report (Jun 24, 2017)

eastcoastled said:


> There are basically 2 styles of breeding. The real ones who test their own shit, and let a few trusted people run the beans. These guys know what they have. Then you have the ones who dump free seeds to anyone who will test them....relying on other peoples opinions...lol. Heres some free seeds to grow, if they're good i'll give you more, lol.


So what you're saying is making testers generally available with the expectation that the testers will post test grows is what constitutes "chucking" ? (not counting the common practice of sending out packs of testers to banks as freebies that come along with purchases)


----------



## killAgreenguy (Jun 24, 2017)

I can't believe people are in here still complaining why dont everybody just do they own thing and stop bitching maybe step up ur skills and do more research if u don't like something don't get it stop waisting time complaining ur not doing anything for anyone ur just bitching who gives a fuck if it's a chuck or a ibl I've seen dudes grow shit ibl and the best chucks so there is obviously merit in both practices I used to come here everyday to hopefully learn or see something interesting now it's jus complain here bitch there whine there wtf if it's too expensive if u think he's a hack or whatever then step off his dick and just don't buy seeds I think Versace is expensive and not my style but I'm not gonna go sign into a forum so I can bitch about there prices or how they construct they're clothing compared to other companies everyone that keeps the bitch going just looks like a hater just move on with your life and let it go


----------



## eastcoastled (Jun 24, 2017)

Observe & Report said:


> So what you're saying is making testers generally available with the expectation that the testers will post test grows is what constitutes "chucking" ? (not counting the common practice of sending out packs of testers to banks as freebies that come along with purchases)


No, I'm basically saying the people who hate on breeders like archive and call him a chucker are almost always fans of someone who gives away free seeds. They tend to associate testing with getting free beans, and hate on those who don't give away free beans. You wouldn't be a fan of Bodhi by chance would you? The long wait between archive drops leans towards the logic that testing is being done behind closed doors, which realistically is the right way....it's the *only* way you will really know what you have. I asked before if you could shed some light on the statement that he is not testing. Do you have any facts or logic or are you just going to change the subject? That's the way this thread always goes.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 24, 2017)

How do we know he testing? He just dropped like 40 strains in less than a year so you think he tested all 40 strains? Cmon man dude was off these boards for years then come back here to promote these chuck. I'm not vouching for no breeder I don't know personally. None of use been to his grow facility to know if he's testing so nobody can say he is or isn't. But to drop about 40 strains I doubt it. But hey I'm a hater and can't afford $200 packs.


----------



## genuity (Jun 24, 2017)

Every seed maker is out for money...some cheaper than the other....
If the seed maker,is not growing everything he/she makes..& post it all on the forums 
Then said seed maker shall be deemed "Chuckers".

Also the seed maker must not eat mayonnaise....that will get you blackballed..in this community.


----------



## eastcoastled (Jun 24, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> How do we know he testing? He just dropped like 40 strains in less than a year so you think he tested all 40 strains? Cmon man dude was off these boards for years then come back here to promote these chuck. I'm not vouching for no breeder I don't know personally. None of use been to his grow facility to know if he's testing so nobody can say he is or isn't. But to drop about 40 strains I doubt it. But hey I'm a hater and can't afford $200 packs.


That the point how does anyone know he isn't. You said 40 strains in less than a year, how do you know how long he has been working on them? I'm asking the questions b/c i don't know. From what i read its seems he came back on here to defend himself just like every other breeder. Then he gets chased away, just like every other breeder. Usually some IG research can tell you a lot about a breeder and what they have been working on, i just don't see any evidence of the accusations.


----------



## Adrosmokin (Jun 24, 2017)

genuity said:


> Every seed maker is out for money...some cheaper than the other....
> If the seed maker,is not growing everything he/she makes..& post it all on the forums
> Then said seed maker shall be deemed "Chuckers".
> 
> Also the seed maker must not eat mayonnaise....that will get you blackballed..in this community.


What if I got a secret spy watch that uses a liberal spritzing of hot sauce on said mayonnaise?


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 24, 2017)

eastcoastled said:


> That the point how does anyone know he isn't. You said 40 strains in less than a year, how do you know how long he has been working on them? I'm asking the questions b/c i don't know. From what i read its seems he came back on here to defend himself just like every other breeder. Then he gets chased away, just like every other breeder. Usually some IG research can tell you a lot about a breeder and what they have been working on, i just don't see any evidence of the accusations.


It don't matter to me one bit if he test or don't test. I won't spend money on those crosses because it's the same shit everyone else dropping. Archive must be your idol the way you defending him. Do some IG research and tell me how many grows you find on them new crosses. It won't be many.


----------



## coppershot (Jun 24, 2017)

genuity said:


> Also the seed maker must not eat mayonnaise....that will get you blackballed..in this community.


QFT. This is key.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jun 24, 2017)

Couldnt find anything on the three i wanted last drop so i passed.


----------



## BMWEATER (Jun 24, 2017)

Here my Archive Seeds Oregon Lemons. This is the "OG Cut"

Week Three of flower super excited for it!


----------



## BMWEATER (Jun 24, 2017)

I'm also running the DoSiDo from archive, the "NorCal Imag" cut....and all I can say is it's fire!! Similar to the cookies in a way, visually with the dark colors and pistols but the high is soooo much stronger. I may do a Grow Journal on it next time


----------



## kona gold (Jun 25, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> How do we know he testing? He just dropped like 40 strains in less than a year so you think he tested all 40 strains? Cmon man dude was off these boards for years then come back here to promote these chuck. I'm not vouching for no breeder I don't know personally. None of use been to his grow facility to know if he's testing so nobody can say he is or isn't. But to drop about 40 strains I doubt it. But hey I'm a hater and can't afford $200 packs.


OK bro.
We all know you don't like him.
Now shut up and talk about the strains and not about this bullshit!
Every time I check in to find some strain info, all I see is this shit!
Enough already!


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 25, 2017)

kona gold said:


> OK bro.
> We all know you don't like him.
> Now shut up and talk about the strains and not about this bullshit!
> Every time I check in to find some strain info, all I see is this shit!
> Enough already!


Man EAD and use google. You not growing Archive anyway you just want attention girl.


----------



## kona gold (Jun 25, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Man EAD and use google. You not growing Archive anyway you just want attention girl.


EAD sounds more like your style.
I grew out face off and code blue before this thread even started.
All you do is rant about negative shit!
You have said the same things for pages now. 
If anyone is seeking attention girl, its the guy who keeps on posting the same stuff over and over!
Your just pissed because of what he replied to your comments. Your now pridefully butthurt and can't stop.
We all know what you think about his gear and his prices.
Is their anything new you want to add or do I have to keep seeing these ranting posts?


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 25, 2017)

kona gold said:


> EAD sounds more like your style.
> I grew out face off and code blue before this thread even started.
> All you do is rant about negative shit!
> You have said the same things for pages now.
> ...


How much stock you have in archive? Do you back your friends the way you back a complete stranger? This thread is dead for a reason and it's not because of me. Your pops TheDocta don't know how to communicate with people. So get off my dick and teach your dad how to talk with customers and critics. Oh yea tell him he waited to long to capitalize on the dosi. There's better cookies crosses out there now. Triangle mints aka wedding cake killing dosi!!


----------



## kona gold (Jun 25, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> How much stock you have in archive? Do you back your friends the way you back a complete stranger? This thread is dead for a reason and it's not because of me. Your pops TheDocta don't know how to communicate with people. So get off my dick and teach your dad how to talk with customers and critics. Oh yea tell him he waited to long to capitalize on the dosi. There's better cookies crosses out there now. Triangle mints aka wedding cake killing dosi!!


OK I will tell my dad!


----------



## BMWEATER (Jun 25, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> This thread is dead for a reason and it's not because of me.
> 
> There's better cookies crosses out there now. Triangle mints aka wedding cake killing dosi!!



All the threads are down to an all time low on this site...everyone has moved on after the issues with the website. The lack of comments on this thread is not an indicator of the strains...and since you talking about Wedding Cake, you should talk to cultivar who found that phenotype--- you'll see he runs Archive a lot, it's just the way it is. He wouldn't run thier gear use it in his crosses and post it if it wasn't fire. Just saying..


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 25, 2017)

BMWEATER said:


> All the threads are down to an all time low on this site...everyone has moved on after the issues with the website. The lack of comments on this thread is not an indicator of the strains...and since you talking about Wedding Cake, you should talk to cultivar who found that phenotype--- you'll see he runs Archive a lot, it's just the way it is. He wouldn't run thier gear use it in his crosses and post it if it wasn't fire. Just saying..


Nah this thread dead! Ever since he came on his with that dumb talking like he's a king this shit been dead. It's other threads that's still rolling. Other threads still adding pages daily. Dead thread isn't because of people not being around. People just growing other shit that's all..


----------



## BMWEATER (Jun 25, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Nah this thread dead! Ever since he came on his with that dumb talking like he's a king this shit been dead. It's other threads that's still rolling. Other threads still adding pages daily. Dead thread isn't because of people not being around. People just growing other shit that's all..



Honestly it could also be that there is so much new gear out there that people have moved on to other companies. For example Cult Classic Seeds, Exotix and North Coast Genetics are really poplular around my circle of friends right now


----------



## Terrapin2 (Jun 25, 2017)

archive
please drop an entire haze line. 
thank you.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jun 25, 2017)

Terrapin2 said:


> archive
> please drop an entire haze line.
> thank you.


Hype on hype on hype on hype. Why wouldn't he?


----------



## cookie master (Jun 25, 2017)

I have no hate for pollen chucking. its stupid when pollen chuckers act all og and trash talk other breeders though.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 25, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> It don't matter to me one bit if he test or don't test. I won't spend money on those crosses because it's the same shit everyone else dropping. Archive must be your idol the way you defending him. Do some IG research and tell me how many grows you find on them new crosses. It won't be many.


"You Only See what I show you"
You only see when he makes the announcement..

You have no idea what that man has been working on for years; thats to everyone. The fact that you dont want to purchase beans is cool.

You won't find many grows. Whats with this new generation of people wanting Ig, show much? 5 - 7 years ago, no one was asking for ig. This is a strange new generation of growers.

$200 is average for seeds.


$300 +
Aficionado Menocino
Obsoul33t
Mandelbrot

Everyone can sort of figure where people got in this game by how old some of the strains they hold or cuts they have.

example if you only have new bodhi packs or new grommer, can you have an opinion on whats good to old.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 26, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> "You Only See what I show you"
> You only see when he makes the announcement..
> 
> You have no idea what that man has been working on for years; thats to everyone. The fact that you dont want to purchase beans is cool.
> ...


Do you know what he been working on for years? Have you been to his grow facilities? What's up with you dudes putting y'all necks on the line for strangers. These breeders don't love you. They don't even know you. Ask yourself this. Why did it take him so long to capitalize on dosi?


----------



## higher self (Jun 26, 2017)

@killAgreenguy how those Jumpmans coming along?


----------



## killAgreenguy (Jun 26, 2017)

higher self said:


> @killAgreenguy how those Jumpmans coming along?


They getting pretty big bout to clone and sex just waiting for room lol shit packed everywhere


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 26, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Do you know what he been working on for years? Have you been to his grow facilities? What's up with you dudes putting y'all necks on the line for strangers. These breeders don't love you. They don't even know you. Ask yourself this. Why did it take him so long to capitalize on dosi?


Let me tell you this first off, no one is dick ridding this breeder. But if not for IG or Forums. How do you know. In Life Always, you only see what I show you.

Do you see the test that for example Ford puts on there new cars, or perhaps cannon Cameras should show you what they put inside.

To breeders don't owe anyone shit.. You have purchasing power to buy whatever you want tho Vato.

I dont care if any breeder likes / loves me. ( I don't care for the little forum drama with them either, just the end product).

As an Avid seed collector, I can attest Archive has a solid prodcut.. Hate him or Love him he does have a solid product.

Im not even in this thread like this @Vato_504 But did you post up pictures where is gear messed up on you earlier.

I have not seen your pictures up? Maybe i'm tripping..


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 26, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Let me tell you this first off, no one is dick ridding this breeder. But if not for IG or Forums. How do you know. In Life Always, you only see what I show you.
> 
> Do you see the test that for example Ford puts on there new cars, or perhaps cannon Cameras should show you what they put inside.
> 
> ...


Why you on my dick every time I speak the truth about one of your breeder idols? First it was obsuleet with the herm cookies. Now you sweating me again in here. You right I buy what I want when I want. Fuck archive. You worry about posting your own pics and I'll worry about my own. You dudes kills me with this breeder caping like they your homeboys or some shit. Go big up your potna shit like you do these half ass breeders man. FYI Ford is a billion dollar company potna. You can't compare a seed pusher that barely makes 000000000000.1% of that to each other.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 26, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Why you on my dick every time I speak the truth about one of your breeder idols? First it was obsuleet with the herm cookies. Now you sweating me again in here. You right I buy what I want when I want. Fuck archive. You worry about posting your own pics and I'll worry about my own. You dudes kills me with this breeder caping like they your homeboys or some shit. Go big up your potna shit like you do these half ass breeders man. FYI Ford is a billion dollar company potna. You can't compare a seed pusher that barely makes 000000000000.1% of that to each other.


First I dont know any obsuleet.. I know Soulie or Obsoul33t.

You seem Mad. In classic Cam'Ron voice. why you mad/ why you mad. Not in your comments; I hit New postings and archive came up. 

I replied to what was being said. Often times why you see me with one or two comments at randOm

You just came onto the forums homie under a year,. Where is the credibility to your claims.. 

Spit facts facts


----------



## Terrapin2 (Jun 26, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Hype on hype on hype on hype. Why wouldn't he?


is haze the new hype? 
cool. about time.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jun 26, 2017)

Terrapin2 said:


> is haze the new hype?
> cool. about time.


This market is very cyclical.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jun 26, 2017)

Just grabbed another pack of designer og, a pack of duct tape, and a pack of the Kings stash. 

Won't be on the calendar until fall, but will post pics


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 26, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Just grabbed another pack of designer og, a pack of duct tape, and a pack of the Kings stash.
> 
> Won't be on the calendar until fall, but will post pics


I was thiking of starting some; designer Ogs, today from even before late of this thread or Moonwalker Og from Alien. Bout to flip a coin...


----------



## higher self (Jun 26, 2017)

killAgreenguy said:


> They getting pretty big bout to clone and sex just waiting for room lol shit packed everywhere


 Cool man. I hear that, when my two tents are done im going to scrap a lot of my keepers. Ive bought so much fire since I started what I have going now haha current stuff gotta go!! I want to be done w/ cookies but dont want my Dosido packs collecting dust.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jun 26, 2017)

I loved my designers. Ended up with 4/4 males last run. But they were gorgeous plants. Made some chucks with my favorites. 

Planning on running more and grabbed a second pack


----------



## Diskokobaja (Jun 27, 2017)

higher self said:


> Cool man. I hear that, when my two tents are done im going to scrap a lot of my keepers. Ive bought so much fire since I started what I have going now haha current stuff gotta go!! I want to be done w/ cookies but dont want my Dosido packs collecting dust.


If you have extra seeds to throw away I will gladly take them...


----------



## MistaRasta (Jun 27, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> How much stock you have in archive? Do you back your friends the way you back a complete stranger? This thread is dead for a reason and it's not because of me. Your pops TheDocta don't know how to communicate with people. So get off my dick and teach your dad how to talk with customers and critics. Oh yea tell him he waited to long to capitalize on the dosi. There's better cookies crosses out there now. Triangle mints aka wedding cake killing dosi!!




"Triangle mints aka wedding cake killing dosi!!"

^this shit right here is why I can't take you seriously.. you fall for whatever new flavor/pollen chuck of the week that's out then dick ride whatever breeder doesn't fit your standard when the strain ain't hot anymore

Just fuck off vato, your two cents obviously aren't worth a shit around here..


And btw,
As cool as you think you are on the internet, you're not. Nobody gives a shit about you, they're just putting their opinion out when you act like a little bitch to begin with..


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 27, 2017)

MistaRasta said:


> "Triangle mints aka wedding cake killing dosi!!"
> 
> ^this shit right here is why I can't take you seriously.. you fall for whatever new flavor/pollen chuck of the week that's out then dick ride whatever breeder doesn't fit your standard when the strain ain't hot anymore
> 
> ...


It's took you 2 days to come up with that? Obviously you think I'm cool to be replying to my messages. But since you want attention from a man I'll tell you this EAT A DICK!! You think I care what you think? You think I care about any breeder? I never shot marbles with none of these clowns. Maybe you think you know them on a personal level since they responded to a message from you now you think y'all "COUSINS" lmao. With that being said I hope somebody sends you some free seeds girl!!


----------



## Terrapin2 (Jun 28, 2017)

i like growing cannabis. 
it's fun.


----------



## genuity (Jun 28, 2017)

Terrapin2 said:


> i like growing cannabis.
> it's fun.


And relaxing...I don't know what's going on in this thread....


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jun 28, 2017)

Anybody actually ran the duct tape yet?

Trying to decide if I start with duct tape or kings stash


----------



## higher self (Jun 28, 2017)

genuity said:


> And relaxing...I don't know what's going on in this thread....


We're going to get it back on track don't worry.


----------



## eastcoastled (Jun 28, 2017)

Lemonheads at 65 days. I think this one will go 90, although things can turn really fast at this stage. Definitely going at least 80, that much i know for sure. She definitely would prefer a little more distance from the COB's


----------



## Terrapin2 (Jun 28, 2017)

eastcoastled said:


> Lemonheads at 65 days. I think this one will go 90, although things can turn really fast at this stage. Definitely going at least 80, that much i know for sure. She definitely would prefer a little more distance from the COB'sView attachment 3968932
> View attachment 3968934 View attachment 3968935


fantastic. 
looking forward to the finish. 80 days yesssssssss!!!


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jul 1, 2017)

Def dropping a few designer og again. Really excited for a lady this run. But out of the other two....im torn....but leaning towards duct tape. 

Seeing if I can't replace my gg4 if it's better than the Mom 

Anybody ran kings stash or duct tape?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jul 1, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Def dropping a few designer og again. Really excited for a lady this run. But out of the other two....im torn....but leaning towards duct tape.
> 
> Seeing if I can't replace my gg4 if it's better than the Mom
> 
> ...


Nice. I want to see what the designers bring you myself. 

For months I have been wanting to start these, but I had some other things to get to prior to this. 

 
6hrs in paper towels so far


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jul 1, 2017)

I popped 4 last round. All males. Couple I thought were phenomenal  

Bought a second pack just in case it takes a few to get a pk leaner


----------



## BMWEATER (Jul 3, 2017)

Oregon Lemons Day 33

Light on the smell, leaning towards LemonHeads Candy and a bit of Earthy OG. Soil Grow


----------



## eastcoastled (Jul 8, 2017)

Lemonheads at day 70 exactly. Not sure how i fucked up the day count last post....think i was counting 8 days in a week lol. Double checked the calendar, and this bitch was flipped on 4/29. Finally starting to pack on some frost, and with all those white hairs, pretty sure she will go at least 80.
donkey dicks everywhere


----------



## tstick (Jul 10, 2017)

It seems The Docta doesn't mesh very well with the internet. I don't know why he was the one to sign up an account....should have been one of the other guys who works there -because they were all nice dudes who seemed anxious to help out. I can't say much about the seeds I bought from them because the last run, everything from Archive turned out to be males....shit happens...not a big deal...I'll try popping a few again this run and see if I get a girl or two.


But yeah, The Docta should be replaced with a more personable representative around here so he can stick to doing what he does best!

Peace


----------



## Odin* (Jul 10, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Anybody ran kings stash or duct tape?


Haven't popped them yet, but I'll have my "King's Stash" finished before the years up. Have "Scooby Snacks" veggin' now.

I'm sure that the duct tape is solid, but I wouldn't bank on it surpassing GG4 (unless it's a "mediocre" cut).


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jul 10, 2017)

Odin* said:


> Haven't popped them yet, but I'll have my "King's Stash" finished before the years up. Have "Scooby Snacks" veggin' now.
> 
> I'm sure that the duct tape is solid, but I wouldn't bank on it surpassing GG4 (unless it's a "mediocre" cut).


My gg4 is just fine. I was hoping the dosi might add a little something something. 

Maybe I'll drop my kings instead. Got a few days to decide


----------



## Terrapin2 (Jul 12, 2017)

haven't been having any luck w/ the samoas, unfortunately. 
all males


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 12, 2017)

Terrapin2 said:


> View attachment 3976615 View attachment 3976616 View attachment 3976617 haven't been having any luck w/ the samoas, unfortunately.
> all males


I love that plumb color, reminds me of a lot of the DJ & JD gear.


----------



## Terrapin2 (Jul 12, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> I love that plumb color, reminds me of a lot of the DJ & JD gear.


for sure. 
definitely a purrrty male pheno. smells awesome too. 
gotta keep on truckin tho next run i'll get some female samoas.


----------



## eastcoastled (Jul 15, 2017)

Lemon heads day 77. So I think they are just light sensitive/don't like being so close to the cobs. I have experienced this before where the upper buds don't seem to want to finish, but the lowers look done. Leaves have always been a lighter shade of green up top, even more so this late in the game. Also could be my fuck up with the flower time, and backing notes off too soon, then going back to full strength. Next run changes will be made, we will see how she reacts. Yield is going to be ridiculous though, prob a record breaker for me. She is coming down in the next week, and casper OG is taking her place.

Upper cola
lowers


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 15, 2017)

eastcoastled said:


> Lemon heads day 77. So I think they are just light sensitive/don't like being so close to the cobs. I have experienced this before where the upper buds don't seem to want to finish, but the lowers look done. Leaves have always been a lighter shade of green up top, even more so this late in the game. Also could be my fuck up with the flower time, and backing notes off too soon, then going back to full strength. Next run changes will be made, we will see how she reacts. Yield is going to be ridiculous though, prob a record breaker for me. She is coming down in the next week, and casper OG is taking her place.
> 
> Upper colaView attachment 3978576
> lowers
> View attachment 3978577 View attachment 3978578


What are your temps @eastcoastled ? I'm finding the same with close proximity to COBs coupled with high temps (into +100f) where the top flowers keep knuckling, might even call it a foxtail of sorts, where we are seeing flowers that look like they want to finish and bursts of fresh white from the tops. The same burst isn't happening at the lowers. Neat phenomenon.

I should add that the plants that overall are further from the COBs seem to not have these bursts of fresh pistils. The tops nearest the COBs look like they are trying to revert to veg almost and those also suffer severe bleaching. Some lowers on the plants that have these bleached/reveg tops, these lowers do seem to be throwing packets of fresh pistils, but the plants appear that they should have been "done" by now.


----------



## eastcoastled (Jul 15, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> What are your temps @eastcoastled ? I'm finding the same with close proximity to COBs coupled with high temps (into +100f) where the top flowers keep knuckling, might even call it a foxtail of sorts, where we are seeing flowers that look like they want to finish and bursts of fresh white from the tops. The same burst isn't happening at the lowers. Neat phenomenon.


Interesting that you bring that up, my mini split took a shit before the heat came, and I was limping along on it until it got really hot. I finally went back to a portable AC b/c I had to do something. My temps were at 88 today, and they have been anywhere from 90-98 when I was using the dying mini split. For the past few weeks they have been mid 80's at the most, but we are in the hottest season of the year, so prob be closer to upper 80's/90 for the next month. I definitely agree with the fox tailing comment, that's what they do, and it always seems to happen when the temps are warmer. Neat part I have noticed is it happens more with Sativa and haze dominant phenos...like it's in the genetics to get that second burst. I mean you would think the heat wouldn't affect them. Anything cookie or Indica in the same conditions might stall a little bit, but they snap out of it and finish normally in my experience. My underdawg D is the only other plant having the same issues right now, but it also acted funny in it's winter run...just not nearly this bad.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 15, 2017)

eastcoastled said:


> Interesting that you bring that up, my mini split took a shit before the heat came, and I was limping along on it until it got really hot. I finally went back to a portable AC b/c I had to do something. My temps were at 88 today, and they have been anywhere from 90-98 when I was using the dying mini split. For the past few weeks they have been mid 80's at the most, but we are in the hottest season of the year, so prob be closer to upper 80's/90 for the next month. I definitely agree with the fox tailing comment, that's what they do, and it always seems to happen when the temps are warmer. Neat part I have noticed is it happens more with Sativa and haze dominant phenos...like it's in the genetics to get that second burst. I mean you would think the heat wouldn't affect them. Anything cookie or Indica in the same conditions might stall a little bit, but they snap out of it and finish normally in my experience. My underdawg D is the only other plant having the same issues right now, but it also acted funny in it's winter run...just not nearly this bad.


100% on point, especially noting that some don't seem to be affected at all.

**add to that, we saw none of this all winter at the same canopy to COB distances. Only since the temps have been cooking. I have confidence once temps are back in check they'll perform near perfect again.


----------



## eastcoastled (Jul 15, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> 100% on point, especially noting that some don't seem to be affected at all.
> 
> **add to that, we saw none of this all winter at the same canopy to COB distances. Only since the temps have been cooking. I have confidence once temps are back in check they'll perform near perfect again.


Just to expand on this a little more, I have plants that are closer to the cobs with no issues. These plants also happen to be on the same side of the room as the AC, and are under cobs with no lenses that are running at 35 watts vs 50 watts with lenses. Easy to say other plants aren't affected, but sometimes we have to look closer at the circumstances of those other plants. I can definitely say those that aren't affected are not seeing the same IR temps as the others. It's definitely not all apples to apples in my room, i like to tinker and experiment.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jul 15, 2017)

I got plants 4-6 inches from my hard running cobs never had that issue... Granted I don't really get above 81 in my tent ever. So definitely could be a heat thing I dunno


----------



## 3z0r (Jul 31, 2017)

Hello everyone!
I popped 9 Archive seeds, 4 Poochie Love and 5 Code Blue. 2 PL and 3 CB were males.
The 4 plants on the picture are clones from the seedmother,
The plants got stressed, I had a energy blackout for 2 hours in week 3
and the clock timer for the ventilator was always on without oscilatting for 10 days.
CB2 looks a little bit like a hermie but I'm not sure because there are hairs out of the balls.Could it be swollen calyx from the air stress?


----------



## bubbahaze (Jul 31, 2017)

3z0r said:


> Hello everyone!
> I popped 9 Archive seeds, 4 Poochie Love and 5 Code Blue. 2 PL and 3 CB were males.
> The 4 plants on the picture are clones from the seedmother,
> The plants got stressed, I had a energy blackout for 2 hours in week 3
> ...


I dont see a hermi


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 1, 2017)

Me either looks like bud development. Sometimes it can look like the start of balls but it isn't. No harm in keeping an eye, but rest easy for now.


----------



## BWSolo (Aug 2, 2017)

Anybody have any info on the new Dosido phenos(#4,#13 and #1
If anyone's knows the characteristics I'd really appreciate any information. I have the #9's and #22's but wonder if I should invest in these other phenos. Any advice??? Bueler...


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 6, 2017)

Dropped some designer and kings stash


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 10, 2017)

3z0r said:


> Hello everyone!
> I popped 9 Archive seeds, 4 Poochie Love and 5 Code Blue. 2 PL and 3 CB were males.
> The 4 plants on the picture are clones from the seedmother,
> The plants got stressed, I had a energy blackout for 2 hours in week 3
> ...


It looks like the area you circled has seeds starting to develop. If you squeeze that area and the calyxes feel hard your bud is seeded.


----------



## Claytron (Aug 10, 2017)

Claytron said:


> Hey first post here. Just popped 24 Sour Face beans, all germinated but one passed away . Very excited to find a great phenotype or two. They are wee 4-5inch kids right now. I plan to clone them all and flower the seedlings in 3gallon fabric pots with organic soil and some DEM tea. Cull the males, maybe let the most vigorous flower in a tent and collect some pollen? Choose a keeper, clone it's clone, and maybe have a full crop of this pheno by January or February.
> Thoughts? Anyone else grown Sour Face and have advice?


Update: 8 females from 23 seeds. 1 indica dominant pheno, 2 midsize phenos, and 5 sativa dominant phenotypes. Theyre about 3 weeks into flower atm.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 12, 2017)

Post Just got delted will upload back


----------



## Claytron (Aug 14, 2017)

Here are a couple different phenos of Sour Face looking frosty


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 14, 2017)

Designer og on top

Kings stash on bottom


----------



## higher self (Aug 14, 2017)

I'm still smoking on some Rudeboi & the flavor & high are great. Irene is one tasty OG I may pick up that Irene x Dosido or I could make the cross myself with my S1's & Dosi F2's regardless Irene w/ the cookie terps is sounding dank af right now.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 14, 2017)

Designer Og... all have shown sex..


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 23, 2017)

2 ish weeks from seed. 

Left side kings stash.

Right side designer og.


----------



## 3z0r (Sep 2, 2017)

Hello everyone!

Small tester continuation under 55Watt P-PL

PoochieLove1 CodeBlue1 CodeBlue2 PoochieLove2
 
PoochieLove1 CodeBlue1 CodeBlue2 PoochieLove2
 

CodeBlue1 Stinky Headbud
Stinkys plant I have ever smelled, my keeper!


CodeBlue2 Headbud
weak odor 
 

PoochieLove2
Most resin, stinky too
 

Left: PoochieLove 1 Sativa Pheno topped in weak2 12/12
Middle: CodeBlue1
Right: CodeBlue2


Next: 400w and 600w tent, Im exited!


----------



## DOCTORDOOB (Sep 5, 2017)

@3z0r nice pics.

To everyone else, I hate to drag a dead horse through the mud especially with the past 2 pages looking good and getting back on track... However I see both sides of the whole drama thats cluttered up this thread... I mean, I came to check out pics and reviews and such and for the first 10 pages shit was going cool and then bam!

I just spent the past 4 hours getting baked AF and reading all 61 pages and laughing the whole time...

I understand everyones POV, and please try to open your minds. I dont speak for anyone this my opinion living in the same state as Archive... About the same time everybody is complaining about a lack of pics, proof, reports, etc.... Here in the state we were also dealing with becoming recreational (I didnt see ANY mention of that fact). The state kept changing laws and rules and what counties could and couldnt grow... Growers and dispensaries and extractors and breeders were dropping like flies with laws changing every other week and each business trying to stay afloat ALOT of local businesses didnt make it! The ones that did make it were forced with finding locations that were within the guidelines when "guidelines" were constantly frustratingly changing... Forcing even more in the local industry to be put out of business and work... It was NOT cheap for Archive to be a business I am guessing let alone stay strong among the others falling all around. 
People from what ive seen over the years love the gear, and were happy to pay the price and try to understand now Archive has to pay more to be in the market and produce what you love... With the increase of pricing in licenses and testing and people trying to over charge anyone trying to rent a space that fits the local laws to make a buck off our industry because its the "GREEN RUSH"... Now imagine out of all the local "no name" dispensaries and seed companies you have a popular company like "Archive" locally... Anywhere you go they are going to charge you top dollar even more so because you are established and popular and KNOW you need a space... That alone could be frustrating. Add all the above mentioned frequent law changes and fees on top of fees. Now its going to cost Archive more=its going to cost you more. 
They dont give freeby testers....? I believe what Doc is saying is when you hand a bunch of growers your gear to test its all these different opinions on things not necessarily direct from the breeders mouth or experience so he likes to be the one to "TEST" everything personally. From what I have seen when other places like DVG, etc have handed out "testers", you get EVERY Joe Blow asking to test and as soon as they get the testers I would say about 90% of those people stick the tester packs in the "seed collection" just to be the cool kid that has the new cross before everybody else and RARELY the shit gets grown out and "tested" which I can personally understand why as a breeder you would want to be the only one running tests. If you want something done right you HAVE to do it for yourself...

Maybe a lack of testing in YOUR eyes is in REALITY a lack of "POSTING" because although you guys are all the coolest customers ever and would love some budporn sometimes business comes first, and I know, this is all a part of THIS business. Maybe his local state business and licensing was taking up time and could make anyone be perceived as a dick or irritable when you are trying to mentally handle a hundred things at once on top of it all. Most growers and breeders ARE assholes thats why we usually stay away from many other places than our gardens. I have seen all this same shit happen with Rare Dankness and a couple others and at the end of the day most of the drama is lack of photos and lack of proper communication.... 
Maybe theres no pictures of the tests because its not for your eyes? Maybe close friends that would rather not be mentioned tested it? Who the fuck knows LMFAO!!!!
But think of this with your open minds as well, here in Oregon there are HUNDREDS of cannabis farms, tests could have been grown on large scale for all you or me know...
Just last night I looked up the hashtag #PurpleHinduKush on IG and atleast 25 bigger farms in Southern Oregon are growing that strain.... Now imagine how many farms would grow ARCHIVES strains over PHK as far as supply and demand go globally let alone locally, and RECREATIONALLY. I am pretty sure if Dosidos is popular globally at the moment,the demand is even higher with recreational market as everybody wants the cool shit thats out. And Archive is local. I guarantee you ALOT of farms tested his gear.
Besides testing at a lab for quality and numbers it had to be tested some way. Its in EVERY dispensary in Oregon damn near... I think if it grew shitty how did it end up on local shelfs dried and cured? These farms are top dollar with large private investors in some instances they wouldnt waste time and money growing anything that would harm their profit or the tax that the state expects!
I seen the same thing with RD everybody accused Scott lack of tests but they kept saying its in dispensaries everywhere and nobody gave two shits its like we all have to see it or it didnt exist... Nobody is allowed a secret sauce anymore everybody wants the recipe then bitch about it without cooking it or trying it...
Im sure in time each strain will have tons of info and pics but sometimes BIGGER shit comes first.
As far as price goes if its the hottest thing out $200 is small to the return...
Like anything you either pay for what you want or STFU and pay for what you can afford.... Seems a small investment overall. If you didnt have the tools for the job somebody else gets the work, and you have to pay for the work and skills and the tools or "cuts" you DONT HAVE... Nobody was crying in LA paying $8000 for a pound of OG or $5000 in the bay for Granddaddy Purp.... You gotta pay to play. When GSC came out fools were paying $5000-10000 for unverified cuts but you complainin about $200 for the real deal from the creator himself and cryin and bitchin at him I see both sides but you should be lucky hes even here though... All those "humble" breeders everyones talkin about half of them dont even go on forums and in another forum someone said they are humble and just wouldnt respond like Doc or Scott or Swerve but that dont mean shit maybe they just dont give a shit to care enough to post or respond??
Its been said Scott burnt Doc and created his whole line and won awards with Docs cuts... It seems thus far everybody digs the dank quality of Archive... It was mentioned the Faceoff was nothing more than a lucky 6 seed find in bagseed yet everybody was willing to pay $100 now the breeder said he spent cash on the OGKB cut in order to possess and work with her that right there is enough to bump the price to double!! You arent just paying for any ole seeds if thats the case youd go anywhere for anything... You are paying for his work, his time and effort and most important his genetics... Plus its breed with other clone only strains people know and love...
If you dont like you no buy lol!!

And fuck the drama Im just trying to open your minds a little bit its not just seeds and pics... Life happens too sometimes.....


----------



## DOCTORDOOB (Sep 5, 2017)

The same cats whining about $200 is the same ones that stay posting $700-800 glass pieces on IG and $200+ for all them wack ass Jordans they never wear but once then try to flip for twice as much YEAH I SEE YOU BWOIIIIII HAHAHAHA
BTW Oregon is taxing every seed pack so you gotta get that ass taxed too lol...


----------



## kaka420 (Sep 6, 2017)

LOL.
You read 61 pages, and LOL then type a book.
You may care far too much.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Sep 6, 2017)

Thanks for the update doctor didn't realize there still aren't even basic descriptions or pictures that were promised due to the same reason stated. Back to the Ace forum and bodhi thread.


----------



## luvtogrow (Sep 12, 2017)

$200 for a pack of seeds? Ridiculous.


----------



## 3z0r (Sep 12, 2017)

I


3z0r said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Small tester continuation under 55Watt P-PL
> 
> ...


I found seeds in all plants. I have searched every day for nanners. I think the nanners grew deep inside the bud and the picture with the herm question was seed devolopment. The plant got red hairs @ day 25. The plant nr. 1 has little seeds and the 4 a few only. The ventilador blew vom plant 4 to 1. Now im hoping that the 400W test run, without stress, grow without seeds.
Plant 3 got red airs @ day 50 and the smell ease up. Plant 4 had very weak odor from start.
The plants had a energy blackout, heat stress, over und under fertilization and underwatering.
Plant 1 looks like the stablest one.


----------



## BMWEATER (Sep 12, 2017)

Dosidos in week 4


----------



## ray098 (Sep 15, 2017)

higher self said:


> Hey @ThaDocta1 good to see you back. No sure if you spoke on it already but what can you tell me about the Dosido #23 "the jumpman" as someone nicknamed it already haha. Maaan I want to hurry up & be done with my current cookie run so I can pop the dosi.


I got #23 as a freebie a few weeks ago how did they turn out


----------



## kona gold (Sep 15, 2017)

3z0r said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Small tester continuation under 55Watt P-PL
> 
> ...


My code blue had insane resin production, but no smell or taste really.
How can that be with two such stinkers of a similar stink?


----------



## higher self (Sep 15, 2017)

ray098 said:


> I got #23 as a freebie a few weeks ago how did they turn out



Havent ran them yet. Only one I know who popped those was @killAgreenguy I believe.


----------



## 3z0r (Sep 17, 2017)

I wrote "Plant 3 got red airs @ day 50 and the smell ease up. Plant 4 had very weak odor from start." That is wrong, I mean "Plant 2 got red airs @ day 50 and the smell ease up. Plant 3 had very weak odor from start.
Plant 2+3 CodeBlue, Plant 1+4 PoochieLove.



kona gold said:


> My code blue had insane resin production, but no smell or taste really.
> How can that be with two such stinkers of a similar stink?


Plant 3, is the pheno that you are describe. No smell (very weak lemon/og smell) and very good resin production. But I think my one is a hermie. Now Im testing @ 400W, couldn't see any nanners @ 55W grow, but a lot auf seeds after harvest.
Plant 2, CodeBlue too, had a completely other smell and I can wash my hands 2 times and still smell it. My favourite smell at all! Cant describe the smell, I think its the "ammonia skunky phenotype" of the archive seeds code blue description.


----------



## BMWEATER (Sep 18, 2017)

That Dosidos keeps impressing, visually she is perfect, smell is so strong! Can't wait to finish her up and run it again 

Here she is in week 5


----------



## Claytron (Sep 18, 2017)

Sour Face!
Sour Diesel X Face Off OG bx1
Popped 24 seeds and all but one made it. Of the 23 that lived, 8 were female. Most phenos had an offensive kushy stank. All were grown in organic soil with DEM teas.
One plant, #6, is still growing and will go about 10 weeks, but it has a weak kushy smell. Not my favorite.
One plant, #22, finished in 8 weeks and is shown below already dried. Super sticky and tastes like OG





These three, #17, #15, and #14, all turned out very similarly. 9 week finishers with strong kushy smells.













Another pheno here, #10, exhibits a nice mix of OG and sour smell. 9 week finisher.





My second favorite, #12, has a seductively strong sour smell with a soft undertone of kush. 9 week finisher.





Lastly, #9. My favorite. I've never smelled anything this good. Short and stout, but a good producer with almost no stretch in flower. Orgasmic lemon candy.





Super excited for these to dry up and cure so I can get them all tested. I'm keeping a single cut of each of them, except #12 and #9, each of which I took 12 clones of. I love those sour dominant phenos. Very satisfied with these plants from Archive, would highly recommend to a friend. Will post more pics once all these are dry.


----------



## 3z0r (Sep 19, 2017)

Hello, news @ the dogshit & catpiss front
HomeBox L - 400W Philips Greenpower - AAW - Nutriculture Ebb Flow 
Day 17 12/12
11xCodeBlue1 
2xPoochieLove2
1x CodeBlue1
Seedsmother 6 month old
(Above screens from 55W tester with same clones)


Now I'm a little bit afraid of the results, because of the seeds @ 55W tester
I think the seeds came from CodeBlue2, it was the ffirst with signs and red pistils.
I keep a eye on it.

Need Help!
I'm not sure if I found the first signs @ these 400W grow.

CodeBlue2 develope very little bright balls in the headbud and some sidebuds @day 14. I can't find some in the lower flower.
@ Day16 I found the same little bright development @ PoochieLove2
It's only IN the flower, not on sterm or branches.
CodeBlue1 has NO bright balls, I can see pistles only.
Is this a sign of hermie or indica buddevelopment?

I couldn't get a better picture with 400W 

CodeBlue2 bright ball, there are 2-3 per flower


----------



## BMWEATER (Sep 22, 2017)

20 days from chop, purple coming in. Dosidos soil grown under a $65 led...


----------



## SensiPuff (Sep 22, 2017)

I noticed he dropped a couple different dosidos labeled with dif numbers. I think there was 3 of them? Which did you get?


----------



## BMWEATER (Sep 22, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> I noticed he dropped a couple different dosidos labeled with dif numbers. I think there was 3 of them? Which did you get?



I was told it was the NorCal Imag Cut. Based on that it's the original Dosidos that was released in 2015 and selected by NorCal and sold as a clone in early 2015


----------



## SensiPuff (Sep 22, 2017)

Looks fantastic


----------



## chuckie86 (Sep 25, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> I feel you bro. I haven't made an order with the Tude in two plus years and now that they don't take MasterCard might be longer. Does anybody know if the sister site takes MasterCard? I'm scared to make an order from them fareal especially since I haven't worried about customs for a while now. Are Attitude beans making it threw New York customs? I'm sorry to ask this stuff yall but it's been so long since I used them but I must say I've never had a problem or beans confiscated


Herbie's seeds make threw new york bro so I u be good I'm from PA so


----------



## BMWEATER (Oct 7, 2017)

Purple coming in hard on the Dosidos, gonna chop her soon.


----------



## 3z0r (Oct 8, 2017)

3z0r said:


> Hello, news @ the dogshit & catpiss front
> HomeBox L - 400W Philips Greenpower - AAW - Nutriculture Ebb Flow
> Day 17 12/12
> 11xCodeBlue1
> ...


Yey now I could identified the hermie. It is CodeBlue1 not CodeBlue2  It has the best smell that I ever smelled and has a very vigor growth. I give her a second chance after reveg some clone generation, I read many times that clone generations will reduce the herm trait @ og crosses. I will test it in the next run. Need this stinky bitch 

I have researched a little bit and found ONLY reports of hermi codeblue. "google: firestax buyer beware codeblue", there are 3 people with 90% herms @codeblue pack.
The question is, why thadocta sell codeblue since years? It is obvious unstable.
The plant popped some nanners in the lower. Im sure, there was no stress!
Now Im trying to catch all nanners and spray some water after plugging.

Here a picture of the little nightmare:


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 11, 2017)

Desinger Og clone. Pheno hunted. Look at the branching.


----------



## gotbeans (Oct 12, 2017)

Hey guys,
First post but definitely not new to the game, been at it since 2008 when Mi started their med program. Anyways, I fired up a pack of the dosi #9 f2s and ended up with seven females. Fast forward to week 3/4 of flower and I noticed two of the ladies dropped full on sacks at the base of most of the lower buds. They were full on hermi so they had to go. One week later another one chucked some nannas but only one pod so far so I'll let it ride and keep a sharp eye on it. Unfortunately, im definitely getting seeds now in my koffee f2s, sinmints, and stardawg ix.

I'm totally kicking myself for breaking one of my golden rules which is to never let a new strain get to big before being flowered. However, I was lulled into a false sense of security thinking that archive stabilized their gear before release. Definitely, has a higher herm rate than the 5% he's claiming.


Just a bit of grow info for the dosis:
Grown in canna coco
Used nothing but canna base on these with a bit of cal/mag (total ppms never exceeding 950 @ .7 scale)
Multiple 1000w nanolux de
Humidity kept at 50%
Day temp range 72-76
Night temp 65-68


----------



## greencropper (Oct 18, 2017)

fresh drop of all the hotties @ tude


----------



## BMWEATER (Oct 18, 2017)

Took 4 grams of Dosidos I grew and had it pressed at Jungle Boys...got 1.1 of the cookiest/ earthy OG I've ever had so bomb! Take a look at that buttery golden goodness


----------



## killAgreenguy (Oct 19, 2017)

The sweeties almost finished


----------



## Odin* (Oct 31, 2017)

I’m about 5.5 on the Scooby’s. Culled 6 males. (or was it more?), 2 in the first week of bloom, the rest before even making it out of veg. Left with 5 females, a few look like “duds”.

However, it looks like I have exactly what I wanted; 1- Exceptional Face Off (OG) dom pheno, 1- Exceptional Platinum GSC dom pheno.

Face Off pheno displays slight GSC influence in looks/nose/frost, but the OG really comes through. OVERWHELMING OG nose, almost burns your sinuses. Sticky, really sticky. I pinched a sugar leaf (base of the bud), mid-plant. It was like pinching a ball of sap off of a pine. I felt the goo mash (it was thick), completely stuck, the leaf tore as I pulled my fingers apart. This is sticky on the level of my “M’s” (Animal Cookie crosses), GSC, GG4 (even stickier than GG4), etc. Very light green/blue (almost “aqua”), but faint purple highlights are showing up. Impressed, looking forward to the “Pepsi Challenge”.

Platinum GSC pheno is similar in bud structure to my M4, but has the “long and lanky” OG growth. This pheno looks just like the images put out by Archive (Docta). GSC nose, with Face Off OG coming through on the back end. Very pretty.


----------



## toomp (Nov 5, 2017)

killAgreenguy said:


> View attachment 4029358 The sweeties almost finished


How she doing


----------



## Smokeyla11 (Nov 6, 2017)

Wow, I've been out the game for a few years, between work and moving, getting married and kids...last I even looked at MJ forums was right after GG#4 was coming out....my how things have changed! How is it that MJ keeps getting cheaper and cheaper with legalization/medical and yet "breeders" prices are still going up? 

I hold the exact opposite position than Dr.noob, I don't swing on anyone's nuts and grab cheeks believing that bs... DO NOT compare cuts to seeds, apples and oranges...seeds do not garentee a pheno like a cut does and so does not deserve anywhere close to that price. Good thing there's plenty of seeders with reasonable prices and that's not a knock on Doc, his business, his seeds, his prices...but from posts of grows on this forum I see, maybe there should have been either further testing for herms and/or disclaimers that testing was not as thorough as should have been.


----------



## BustinScales510 (Nov 6, 2017)

Smokeyla11 said:


> Wow, I've been out the game for a few years, between work and moving, getting married and kids...last I even looked at MJ forums was right after GG#4 was coming out....my how things have changed! How is it that MJ keeps getting cheaper and cheaper with legalization/medical and yet "breeders" prices are still going up?
> 
> I hold the exact opposite position than Dr.noob, I don't swing on anyone's nuts and grab cheeks believing that bs... DO NOT compare cuts to seeds, apples and oranges...seeds do not garentee a pheno like a cut does and so does not deserve anywhere close to that price. Good thing there's plenty of seeders with reasonable prices and that's not a knock on Doc, his business, his seeds, his prices...but from posts of grows on this forum I see, maybe there should have been either further testing for herms and/or disclaimers that testing was not as thorough as should have been.


 No one curr.


----------



## im4satori (Nov 7, 2017)

I just purchased a pack of the face off bx2 also

looking to also find a stud

@Odin* , any pics?


----------



## higher self (Nov 7, 2017)

Archive has heat! Wish packs of those face off crosses would come back. Wonder what Archive is cooking up next?


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Nov 7, 2017)

Smokeyla11 said:


> Wow, I've been out the game for a few years, between work and moving, getting married and kids...last I even looked at MJ forums was right after GG#4 was coming out....my how things have changed! How is it that MJ keeps getting cheaper and cheaper with legalization/medical and yet "breeders" prices are still going up?
> 
> I hold the exact opposite position than Dr.noob, I don't swing on anyone's nuts and grab cheeks believing that bs... DO NOT compare cuts to seeds, apples and oranges...seeds do not garentee a pheno like a cut does and so does not deserve anywhere close to that price. Good thing there's plenty of seeders with reasonable prices and that's not a knock on Doc, his business, his seeds, his prices...but from posts of grows on this forum I see, maybe there should have been either further testing for herms and/or disclaimers that testing was not as thorough as should have been.



Breeder's prices aren't the issue it is having to have middle men do all the selling since nearly all of it is going across state lines and to foreign countries + the fact it is the most regulated industry in the world. Extreme regulation being the main culprit. Seeds are cheap especially for the return and quality. Doing actual line breeding or high number selections I would never sell a pack for under 150$ straight from breeder (so double that with a middle man because all of the seed banks want to at least double the cost to pad the risk they take. You cannot do this sort of work without risking mandatory minimum 10+ years even in 'legal' states. We aren't even getting into the severe loss of profit by producing seed instead of product and dealing with hundreds of different phenos instead of a clone which produces the same quality and weight every time. Good luck trying to bring hundreds or even a few different phenos of buds to the market....

There is a reason even when it was the hay-day in Amsterdam and you could run hundreds or thousands for proper selections that still to this day all the major breeders charge 150$ even straight from the breeder for a pack of seeds. *Real line work is an incredible upfront investment by the breeder that comes with huge risks of being completely worthless in further generations. *Now he did not do line work here, but he did do high pop testing on some of the lines and I do believe him when he says he did for many reasons I will list in following paragraphs. *After all why would you do line work vs. high pop selection on strains that are already so fuckin inbred they grow at the rate of a Sequoia Tree in the winter? Or are so lanky and weak and already known to be S1's (light speed inbreeding) possibly higher...*

1998-2005 = 150$-300$ a pack of seeds from the good breeders who did line work. I spent 200$ all day long on all of brother's grimm work and his results spoke volumes of the work actually done on the lines and same goes for all old dutch breeders too. People seem to be incredibly clueless how much work goes into line breeding even the non-landrace strains we have today much less work on the level of Shanti, DP, Sensi, etc.

*I always find it amazing people will spend 50$ to fill their gas tank, 100$ on shoes, 100$ on sweater or shirt, 400$ on just a gaming console no extras, all of which only gas will possibly bring some sort of return profit vs. spending 100-200$ on a pack of seeds that can easily return thousands of dollars just growing a single pack out...Hell, I can't think of a single product out there that can either save you thousands or make you thousands like a pack of MJ seeds. Can anyone else?

How much was your TV? Your phone? Your furniture? How much profit do those items bring you? Don't sell weed just grow? Okay, fair enough, how much does the yield from a single plant save you vs. buying on the market?
*
Having said that if someone wanted to really bitch about this guys product + pricing the only real reason to be pissed off is the complete lack of information provided on not only how they were bred and what selections were made and why *(see Ace Seeds descriptions go to his forum read any thread stickied if you want to see what a real breeder and company do in this area for comparison)*, but not even a grow, terpene (smell) profile, or smoke report. *That is a valid real issue here. The cost by it self is a non-factor based on returns or savings. 

And yes you definitely can find multiple life time worthy keeper phenos out of nearly every line he has released simply based on the genetics used. *He is using genetics where all the work has been done for him over many generations. You would have to be completely incompetent when it comes to selecting breeding material to not have a good product as long the genes used are what he says and we have 0 reason to not believe they are and every reason to believe his genetics are 110% legit. I also give credence to his claims he did high volume selections (on dosidos and face off) because he most certainly had every opportunity to do mass selections because of the people he has worked with, where they worked, and the amount of weed these places were producing...He would have been a complete moron to not take advantage of that. As much as I hate his douche bag attitude and complete lack of even basic information fact is fact and I have more than enough experience to understand the cost of high population selections and selling seeds to understand the price of beans.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Nov 7, 2017)

I edited that a few times above to add more sorry just finished it and consider it complete ^


----------



## Observe & Report (Nov 7, 2017)

It's not just the price, though there are plenty of good seeds available through the same middlemen for half as much or less. Those seeds have just as much "breeding" in them as Archive (which is apparently not that much.)

It's not just the complete lack of info about the strains, which leads many to believe they aren't tested, much less "bred." Seed makers that show off their work are an exception these days.

You say selection is worth money but what selections is he doing? Everything he sells other than the DosiDos F2's are straight chucks, no selection. I see no F1 hybrids made from stabilized parents, no IBLs.

You mention his "douche bag attitude" but that's really the main thing that sets Archive apart from dozens of other seed makers. He rips on breeders that "steal" his shit but Archive is totally built on strains not bred by them. You think he has permission to breed with Face Off? Fuck no, nobody even knows who bred it. Same with 90% of the other cuts that Archive is chucking. I wouldn't be surprised if the "Face Off" name and "my friend hooked me up with some bag seeds" story are made up to obscure the true origins.

Don't give money to assholes.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Nov 7, 2017)

I like archive. 

I have 2 designer og females and a kings stash moving I to the big room tonight. Will post pics once they grow into their new shoes.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Nov 7, 2017)

Observe & Report said:


> It's not just the price, though there are plenty of good seeds available through the same middlemen for half as much or less. Those seeds have just as much "breeding" in them as Archive (which is apparently not that much.)
> 
> It's not just the complete lack of info about the strains, which leads many to believe they aren't tested, much less "bred." Seed makers that show off their work are an exception these days.
> 
> ...


I don't disagree for the most part. I don't believe he did any testing* at all *other than face off and Dosidos to be clear. When I say high pop selection those are the ones I believe he did what he claims. Like the new releases, I seriously doubt there was any testing whatsoever since he himself said that on icmag and then deleted, which is why there are 0 descriptions. If you want to sell something you definitely provide the best information you can, especially if you are trying to compete at the top of an industry, and there is still 0 out there even after his promises of proof.

*And yeah the whole thing with people trying to stake claim on genes they had nothing to do with creating, to the point they don't even know wtf they are, is incredibly disingenuous, hypocritical, and shitty.

Note as I wrote my replies a little confusing: *
High Pop Testing = seeing if the line is worth a damn/any negatives before release to public.
High Pop selection = looking for suitable parents that meet your criteria whatever it may be.


----------



## higher self (Nov 7, 2017)

Oh boy not this all over again!!



Jp.the.pope said:


> I like archive.
> 
> I have 2 designer og females and a kings stash moving I to the big room tonight. Will post pics once they grow into their new shoes.


Nice! Wanted to pick up Designer OG but soldout now. Keep us updated JP! Im considering the Malibu/Hollywood Pure Kush x Dosidos (Tidal Wave) im just tired of cookie crosses no matter what the other plant is. But that Irene x Dosido may end up in my stash I love Irene!!

I have a pack of Hazmat OG that will be absolute fire!!! Also have some chucks of Rudeboi OG x Double Jamaican that should be nice as well. Just found a lil stash of my Rudeboi from months ago & its some gas!! Only reason I didnt keep the two cuts I had was because I like the Irene S1 from Cannaventure better.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Nov 7, 2017)

People rave about Irene and her crosses and HPK as well as cookies is simply fuckin awesome...I would go with those and wouldn't give a damn about the Designer OG being out...Reason being is that his face off is pretty dominant and cookies tends to blend a little more even in crosses. Not a big fan of the lime kush...Lemon and heavy pine fuel where its at imo.


----------



## higher self (Nov 7, 2017)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> People rave about Irene and her crosses and HPK as well as cookies is simply fuckin awesome...I would go with those and wouldn't give a damn about the Designer OG being out...


I’m just getting hip to the HPK & the different cuts. There are a couple more legit breeders who have their crosses but I really want a pack from Archive. Will get Tidal Wave when I can or maybe wait for another price drop.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Nov 7, 2017)

Yeah well my opinion just based on genetic composition and personal experience alone is definitely in favor of your first two over your latter as I said. I added a little bit to above quote I hit send too early but take into consideration just my tastes as I am not as big on the Face off lime thing it may be others godsend /shrug


----------



## higher self (Nov 7, 2017)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Yeah well my opinion just based on genetic composition and personal experience alone is definitely in favor of your first two over your latter as I said. I added a little bit to above quote I hit send too early but take into consideration just my tastes as I am not as big on the Face off lime thing it may be others godsend /shrug


No worries & know what you mean, I prefer the lemon pine too. I did get a lime pheno when I grew Golden Goat x Faceoff it was one of the strongest dankest smelling plants I've grown. Im growing 2 different TK & Cookie crosses now so thats why im kind of leaning away from more OG/Kush x Cookie crosses but they do blend better like you said & makes for some dense nugs in that cross for sure!


----------



## Terrapin2 (Nov 7, 2017)

sweeties getting ready to flip in 6 days


----------



## Terrapin2 (Nov 7, 2017)

rude boi just flipped, day two


----------



## higher self (Nov 7, 2017)

Smoking the last of my Rudeboi! Soo much flavor from the Irene & stink from the Faceoff, potency is up there too! Should purple up on you when the weather gets cooler.


----------



## Terrapin2 (Nov 7, 2017)

higher self said:


> Smoking the last of my Rudeboi! Soo much flavor from the Irene & stink from the Faceoff, potency is up there too! Should purple up on you when the weather gets cooler.


i agree. 
i grew rude boi once before-it produced a classic flower imo, straight old school OG to the dome, very resinous and sticky nuggets, piney mouthwatering og terps. 
i've seen the purple phenos, my one pheno i grew out had zero purple.


----------



## higher self (Nov 7, 2017)

Terrapin2 said:


> i agree.
> i grew rude boi once before-it produced a classic flower imo, straight old school OG to the dome, very resinous and sticky nuggets, piney mouthwatering og terps.
> i've seen the purple phenos, my one pheno i grew out had zero purple.


That’s what's up. Im mad I let both my pheno’s go but like I said I mad some chuck out of them at least. That Sweeties looks like its going to be a beast come flower time lol!


----------



## Terrapin2 (Nov 7, 2017)

yeah man, love the rude boi. 
ever do archive's french toast? another great high and makes superb ice wax. 

the sweeties obviously has a stellar lineage. it's a very pretty plant. hope it's produces some fire.


----------



## higher self (Nov 8, 2017)

Terrapin2 said:


> yeah man, love the rude boi.
> ever do archive's french toast? another great high and makes superb ice wax.
> 
> the sweeties obviously has a stellar lineage. it's a very pretty plant. hope it's produces some fire.


No I’ve only seen pics of the French Toast from you I think lol! Im sure you will bring out the fire in the sweeties if its there!


----------



## Odin* (Nov 8, 2017)

im4satori said:


> I just purchased a pack of the face off bx2 also
> 
> looking to also find a stud
> 
> @Odin* , any pics?



It’s a jungle in there (I don’t waste space on “walk ways”). I came back in to say this when I noticed the request. They’ll be gettin’ the chop soon, pics as the room clears. 

Last night they were even more impressive. Really stoked about these two phenos. High hopes for the smoke test.


----------



## Odin* (Nov 9, 2017)

Forgot to mention that I checked the “nose” against my old OGs. I have one that is OG fuel with some lemon Pledge, the other is strong OG fuel with a hint of sour tangerine.

The Face Off leaning pheno is strong OG fuel with fresh baked cinnamon spiced skunk-rubber-butter.


----------



## im4satori (Nov 9, 2017)

hows the plant structure?

tall, short, medium

thick stems or spindles

colas stacked with nodes or loosely spaced buds?


----------



## Odin* (Nov 9, 2017)

im4satori said:


> hows the plant structure?
> 
> tall, short, medium
> 
> ...



I’ll start by saying that they were veg’d 3 weeks longer than intended, timed the popping of the beans to have their size match clones going into that room. The speed bump was the AC’s failure the day before everything was to be transferred&transplanted. Turned into a full “rebuild”. In an effort to slow them down, I left them in 1 gallon pots (the black ones that look more like 2.5L). The tallest of them were 7’6”, shortest was 6’8” before bloom. I had to get “creative” for transplant/bloom and all went into 15gal, except the Face Off pheno (5gal “Homer”).

Anyhow, they are tall. Both have that OG stretch. The clones from them are tall also (relative). Thick strong stems, but not enough to support the weight of the buds. The “trunk” is a good 1 3/4”-2” in diameter.

The Face Off OG leaning pheno is spaced similar to an OG, slightly heavier stacking at the head(s). The Cookie pheno stacks “harder”.

The weight will be in the “oils”. The stand-out phenos are very “greasy”, these will retain most
of their weight after drying. Even little buds will “thud” when dropped. The “dud” phenos aren’t “greasy”/oily and will be average, at best.

Hints of purple on the OG pheno, Purple “glaze” on the Cookie pheno.

More than half were male. The OG pheno tossed a couple early bananas that were well hidden, seeded a nearby Gelato 33 and “M10” (Animal Cookies x Bubba, “bagseed”), which will get popped. Only found one banana when looking.

Only 2 good ones, but that’s all it takes. Feel lucky that I ended up with the two phenos that I was hoping for. Definite keepers.


----------



## im4satori (Nov 10, 2017)

not thrilled about the potential for hermie

ugh


----------



## luvtogrow (Nov 19, 2017)

im4satori said:


> not thrilled about the potential for hermie
> 
> ugh


Me too. Hermies in my one room indoor grow, with several fans blowing, is a killer. Damn shame! Wanted several strains.


----------



## im4satori (Nov 19, 2017)

luvtogrow said:


> Me too. Hermies in my one room indoor grow, with several fans blowing, is a killer. Damn shame! Wanted several strains.


im hearing good things about ethos

that's where im looking next

or maybe top dawg but I cant find much info on the gear


----------



## im4satori (Nov 19, 2017)

Odin* said:


> Forgot to mention that I checked the “nose” against my old OGs. I have one that is OG fuel with some lemon Pledge, the other is strong OG fuel with a hint of sour tangerine.
> 
> The Face Off leaning pheno is strong OG fuel with fresh baked cinnamon spiced skunk-rubber-butter.


got a link to pics?


----------



## coppershot (Nov 19, 2017)

im4satori said:


> maybe top dawg but I cant find much info on the gear


Lots of negative info in the top dawg thread. Aside from JJ'S attitude, I dare say much worse and disliked more than Tha Docta has been received in this thread. Plus lots of poor reviews about JJ's current gear, which is expensive to roll the dice on...


----------



## im4satori (Nov 19, 2017)

coppershot said:


> Lots of negative info in the top dawg thread. Aside from JJ'S attitude, I dare say much worse and disliked more than Tha Docta has been received in this thread. Plus lots of poor reviews about JJ's current gear, which is expensive to roll the dice on...


ugh

ok I guess I missed the thread

who is JJ


----------



## Terrapin2 (Nov 19, 2017)

im4satori said:


> im hearing good things about ethos
> 
> that's where im looking next
> 
> or maybe top dawg but I cant find much info on the gear


i just grew out top dawgs mango nigerian haze f2. incredible strain imo. have two phenos, finished one so far. 
classic piff terps, with banana and tangerine/mango tropical goodness swirling around on the palette. really nice.


----------



## coppershot (Nov 19, 2017)

im4satori said:


> ugh
> 
> ok I guess I missed the thread
> 
> who is JJ


JJ is to Top Dawg what Tha Docta is to Archive, meaning it's their brand. JJ was the Chem guy, and built a solid reputation. However, it seems his recent releases have not entirely gone over all that well. I have not purchase his gear but I was gift a cut and it was fire, but his personality/attitude seems to have rubbed many the wrong way and people have been getting questionable results.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Nov 19, 2017)

im4satori said:


> ugh
> 
> ok I guess I missed the thread
> 
> who is JJ


Topdawg gear is Fire.
Purchase it for yourself.


----------



## Odin* (Nov 19, 2017)

im4satori said:


> got a link to pics?



Managed a couple.

Side branch (w/o flash)


With flash (see more of the color)...

 

A branch from a “dud” (for reference)






This also illustrates the “difficulties” in interpreting photos. In the pics, the “dud” looks similar to the keeper cookie pheno, but the diffference to the eye is “night n’ day”. The frosting on the keeper is insane, the “dud” doesn’t look even half as trich’d out. The keeper Cookie pheno has that full, “chunky”, bulbous appealing look. The “dud” lacks the “chunkiness”. These too aren’t even close, guess “you had to be there”.


Also, a couple of other “duds” stepped up their game. May be difficult choosing a keeper on the OG side.


----------



## im4satori (Nov 20, 2017)

Odin* said:


> Managed a couple.
> 
> Side branch (w/o flash)View attachment 4045721
> 
> ...


looks GLORIOUS

frosty frosty


----------



## jwreck (Nov 20, 2017)

Terrapin2 said:


> i just grew out top dawgs mango nigerian haze f2. incredible strain imo. have two phenos, finished one so far.
> classic piff terps, with banana and tangerine/mango tropical goodness swirling around on the palette. really nice.


You from the east coast? Watchu know about piff?


----------



## Terrapin2 (Nov 20, 2017)

jwreck said:


> You from the east coast? Watchu know about piff?


i grew up outside of trenton nj. 
smoked plenty of piff. shit brings me back. love it.


----------



## Odin* (Nov 20, 2017)

Stupid Dank is happening. Heavy fuel peppered-cinnamon-spiced skunk-rubber-butter greaseballs (oily as fuck all). The Cookie dom is about the same, with a heavy “earthy, fresh baked” nose. Nose is telling me to get “baked”.


----------



## im4satori (Nov 21, 2017)

Odin* said:


> Stupid Dank is happening. Heavy fuel peppered-cinnamon-spiced skunk-rubber-butter greaseballs (oily as fuck all). The Cookie dom is about the same, with a heavy “earthy, fresh baked” nose. Nose is telling me to get “baked”.


nice pretty colors too


----------



## Joe Luis (Nov 22, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Sound like you need to take your own advice all the bitching and crying you been doing on IG. You can't get mad when people ask what they're spending their hard earned dollars on. I call bullshit on the play becuase you haven't posted a pic on IG of any of those new strains. You barely post pics from your last drop. I see why you and greenline get along y'all have the same attitude towards customers.


No hate Vato, just the post I used to reply on. 
Greetings all, we are all on the hunt for genetics we perceive is what we want. So through searches and research we come across genetics we feel we want to grow. These genetics have folks behind them who are in love with what they are doing(breeding, chucking, making money, whatever synonymous words user likes). These searches have brought us to exotic, bodhi, dna, archive, top dawg, cannardo, karma, obsoul, relentless, etc.... I haven't met a grower who only grows to smoke meaning they do profit somewhat off of what they grow. So if you pay $1000 for descent genetics their is the potential to make that investment back EASILY!!! I too want more info, like right now im looking to buy dosido or a cross that best exhibits dosido traits as well as the unknown from a Holy Roller, The Potion, High Five, etc... I too want to know what the females bring to the mix. In depth info, piks, colorado flo does this when crossed with dosido yes great id love it, however im not going to bitch about not finding info or not even getting a response from the breeder. Due to the fact im going to archive for face off, dosido, memory loss the source. Since for instance Im in DC/MD I have not been able to source clone only like cherry pie which I have never tried or grown yet I want, Im going to bodhi, dna, exotic, archive, etc... due to the fact that I trust what I have learned about these folks and feel they have integrity, I dont know I just hope. SO stop the bitching buy the $200 + seed pack if you only get 1 female grow that ish sell $200 worth and get back in the game!!! Peace and Love


----------



## eastcoastled (Nov 22, 2017)

Joe Luis said:


> No hate Vato, just the post I used to reply on.
> Greetings all, we are all on the hunt for genetics we perceive is what we want. So through searches and research we come across genetics we feel we want to grow. These genetics have folks behind them who are in love with what they are doing(breeding, chucking, making money, whatever synonymous words user likes). These searches have brought us to exotic, bodhi, dna, archive, top dawg, cannardo, karma, obsoul, relentless, etc.... I haven't met a grower who only grows to smoke meaning they do profit somewhat off of what they grow. So if you pay $1000 for descent genetics their is the potential to make that investment back EASILY!!! I too want more info, like right now im looking to buy dosido or a cross that best exhibits dosido traits as well as the unknown from a Holy Roller, The Potion, High Five, etc... I too want to know what the females bring to the mix. In depth info, piks, colorado flo does this when crossed with dosido yes great id love it, however im not going to bitch about not finding info or not even getting a response from the breeder. Due to the fact im going to archive for face off, dosido, memory loss the source. Since for instance Im in DC/MD I have not been able to source clone only like cherry pie which I have never tried or grown yet I want, Im going to bodhi, dna, exotic, archive, etc... due to the fact that I trust what I have learned about these folks and feel they have integrity, I dont know I just hope. SO stop the bitching buy the $200 + seed pack if you only get 1 female grow that ish sell $200 worth and get back in the game!!! Peace and Love


If you don't want a fire, why would you pour gas on it??


----------



## Odin* (Nov 24, 2017)

eastcoastled said:


> If you don't want a fire, why would you pour gas on it??



This shit is serious fire . Avoid at all costs .


----------



## oGeeFarms (Nov 26, 2017)

anyone having problems with the newer archive packs?
my glueface germed 3/12, got 2 females both hermed fully in week 3 flower.
my latest dosi #22 f2 only got 7/12 germ.


----------



## SensiPuff (Nov 26, 2017)

Wow sorry to hear that. Haven't cracked into any of my archive packs although I grabbed a few of the new og crosses


----------



## eastcoastled (Nov 30, 2017)

oGeeFarms said:


> anyone having problems with the newer archive packs?
> my glueface germed 3/12, got 2 females both hermed fully in week 3 flower.
> my latest dosi #22 f2 only got 7/12 germ.


I have had problems like that here and there, but it has always been my fault. One reason I hate germing seeds, the slightest issue can screw things up, at least in my experience. Lemon heads were 100%, but I only popped two or three. I popping sweeties next, that will be at least 5 or 6, I'll report back if I have an issue.


----------



## Terrapin2 (Nov 30, 2017)

the sweeties im growing is gorgeous-real nice genetics in this strain, she's at 2.5 weeks.


----------



## Observe & Report (Nov 30, 2017)

Joe Luis said:


> I haven't met a grower who only grows to smoke meaning they do profit somewhat off of what they grow. So if you pay $1000 for descent genetics their is the potential to make that investment back EASILY!!!


You've met them, they just didn't tell you or anyone else that they grow.

Some people think it is never worth paying hundreds of dollars for a meal while others travel all over the world for the opportunity to have what they perceive as the best meal of their life. It's not necessarily a strictly financial consideration because almost everyone agrees that something that makes you happy is worth paying for. However, you'll be hard pressed to find people who are happy after paying 3-star restaurant prices and getting reheated factory food or uninspired dishes copied from other restaurants.


----------



## eastcoastled (Nov 30, 2017)

@Odin* , curious to see how the smoke from the Scooby snacks compares to your "m" cookie pheno's. I have one Casper OG lady, and one lemonhead lady, and the terps are weak on both, the bag appeal is weaker.....but the stone is powerful. Basically I had a shitty run due to some heat issues, and while other strains that suffered the same fate, and had to be turned to edibles b/c no one wanted them after trying them once(Topdawg), those archive mids were getting requested lol. My main point is, I think that face off male he has brings something truely special to everything it touches in regards to potency, and a cookie strain is the best way to test that theory.


----------



## Odin* (Dec 1, 2017)

@eastcoastled It’s bomb, atomic. Every bit as good as my “M’s”. Nose, flavor, sticky icky greasy.

I wrote this up during takedown, forgot about it;



It’s difficult to decipher images, so much is lost in “translation”. The images do not do it any justice.

The greasy, sticky, oiliness of it is on par with my best (~30 strains). Dry, pinch between forefinger and thumb, is “squishy” like a booger, and sticks to finger/thumb (try flicking that off). Glistens like it’s wet (or “diamond dipped”) and maintains weight like it also. You might second guess it being ready to bag, or not.


Something interesting happened. I had identified two favorable phenos (1 OG, 1 Cookies) and written the rest off as “duds”. Well, the Cookie keeper pheno is amazing, Cookie “dud” is good, but the keeper is insane. With the OG phenos, the “duds” have made a comeback.


All phenos have dense trichome “blankets”.



Scooby3: Nose/flavor dead nuts between the mom and dad. Light/aqua green, purple accents. Very nice.


Scooby4: Heavily “Face Off OG” dom. Haven’t had the pleasure of Face Off, so not familiar with it’s nose, but this has to take the best from it, and the “sharpest” citrus sherbet dessert nose from the Cookies. Super Sour Citrus Fuel, extremely “sharp”, excessive even. Crazy sour lemon Pledge carpet cleaner fuel, with a “fragment” of the Cookies on the back end. Sinus burning, like snorting horse radish. My sinuses “burned” for nearly two hours after “checking the bag”. No bs. This was more “sour pungent fuel” than the real Sour Diesel I ran for a while “back in the day”. I can’t say enough about this one. Very light green, dense trichome “paste”, punishing nose, potent. Wow. 


Scooby5: “Dud” Cookie pheno. “Dud” belies it’s true nature. If I didn’t have real deal GSC, my “M-series” (multi-pheno/crossed Animal Cookies “bagseed”), or the “stupid bomb” keeper pheno of Scooby, this would be a fine catch. The crew hasn’t gotten to this one yet (focusing on “M4”, which makes up more than half the room), so will have more to say (tomorrow/Friday/finish)... Finished, it’s bomb, but #6 is notably better.


Scooby6: Amazing Cookie dom pheno. Unmistakable Cookie nose, with some of the Face Off mixed in. Dense, bulbous, GSC bud structure. “Creamy Icing”, deep purpleblack leaves and marbled buds. Beautiful plant/buds.


Scooby7: Initially my favored OG pheno. Strong OG nose with the Cookies there, unmistakable. Not as strong of a Sour pungent OG nose as #4, but very nice. OG buds, but with Cookie icing and purple hues. 


1 & 2 were males, expressed in the first few days of bloom. A few others showed nuts in veg. Enough “hidden” nanners thrown that they seeded some Gelato’s (#33), M10’s, M7’s, M4’s, M3’s, and GSCs. Nothing too bad though, few beans here and there. Hopefully have some keepers in those crosses. 3-7 will all be ran again, need at least one more run to make sure I make the right decision. 4 & 6 are definitely staying, maybe 3 & 7 make the cut as well. All unique enough to be distinguishable.


This has me looking forward to popping “King’s Stash” (Louie XIII x Dosidos) and Dosidos#22.


With that said, don’t bother, they’re garbage.


----------



## Terrapin2 (Dec 1, 2017)

sweeties @ 17 days or so.


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 1, 2017)

@Odin* thanks for the detailed response. After growing archives product, I understand why he has the soup-nazi attitude....b/c he knows exactly what he has. Based on my heat issues, I had some of the poorest flowers I have ever grown(still better than anything that comes over from the west coast, but you know what I mean as a grower)....our opinions are easily corrupted based on our connection to the plant/grow. It's pretty damn close to someone telling you your baby is ugly lol!!


----------



## rocknratm (Dec 1, 2017)

eastcoastled said:


> @Odin* thanks for the detailed response. After growing archives product, I understand why he has the soup-nazi attitude....b/c he knows exactly what he has. Based on my heat issues, I had some of the poorest flowers I have ever grown(still better than anything that comes over from the west coast, but you know what I mean as a grower)....our opinions are easily corrupted based on our connection to the plant/grow. It's pretty damn close to someone telling you your baby is ugly lol!!


But some babies definately are ugly


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Dec 6, 2017)

Kings Stash Day 2 after flip

I revegged her after sexing. Very happy with how shes growing. Will post back with updates.

Also have 2 designers og ladies I couldn't get to for photos. Will post when I get a chance.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Dec 6, 2017)

Odin* said:


> @eastcoastled
> 
> 
> Scooby4: Heavily “Face Off OG” dom. Haven’t had the pleasure of Face Off, so not familiar with it’s nose, but this has to take the best from it, and the “sharpest” citrus sherbet dessert nose from the Cookies. Super Sour Citrus Fuel, extremely “sharp”, excessive even. Crazy sour lemon Pledge carpet cleaner fuel, with a “fragment” of the Cookies on the back end. Sinus burning, like snorting horse radish. My sinuses “burned” for nearly two hours after “checking the bag”. No bs. This was more “sour pungent fuel” than the real Sour Diesel I ran for a while “back in the day”. I can’t say enough about this one. Very light green, dense trichome “paste”, punishing nose, potent. Wow.
> ...



What was everyone's experience with pure Face Off OG as far as smell goes?

Anyone ever get sour notes?


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 7, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Topdawg gear is Fire.
> Purchase it for yourself.


Very hit or miss since he turned into a big chucker. Wouldn’t dare pay for his Chem gear when there’s much cheaper and just as good or better out there. Will never get a dime of my money again


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 8, 2017)

oGeeFarms said:


> anyone having problems with the newer archive packs?
> my glueface germed 3/12, got 2 females both hermed fully in week 3 flower.
> my latest dosi #22 f2 only got 7/12 germ.


5 for 5 on the sweeties pack I opened, even after forgetting about them and having to man handle them with their long ass tails. They are up,and growing.


----------



## rocknratm (Dec 8, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> Very hit or miss since he turned into a big chucker. Wouldn’t dare pay for his Chem gear when there’s much cheaper and just as good or better out there. Will never get a dime of my money again


I am running sister city. But ya all the bad rep he has... Plus his prices...
Im doing a chem showdown felt like i had to include him. To be fair.
Plus a chem and diesel strain?! Sign me up


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 9, 2017)

Two Dosidos #23 f2 phenos. One OG dom and the other cookie dom. Gonna be interesting to see looking much better since transplant. Don’t laugh at my diaper boxes either lol they come in handy for lots of stuff


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 9, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> Two Dosidos #23 f2 phenos. One OG dom and the other cookie dom. Gonna be interesting to see looking much better since transplant. Don’t laugh at my diaper boxes either lol they come in handy for lots of stuff
> 
> View attachment 4055422 View attachment 4055424


Nice man


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 9, 2017)

eastcoastled said:


> 5 for 5 on the sweeties pack I opened, even after forgetting about them and having to man handle them with their long ass tails. They are up,and growing.


I hope you find some females. I got four males and one possible female ( I count them "full females" couple weeks into flower from a seed run ). Gave a friend three seeds and he got a female, a male and one seed fizzled out.


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 9, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I hope you find some females. I got four males and one possible female ( I count them "full females" couple weeks into flower from a seed run ). Gave a friend three seeds and he got a female, a male and one seed fizzled out.


Thanks, the other face off crosses (Casper & lemon heads) both went one out of 4 female to male....or maybe it was only 3 seeds each, can't remember. 
Lemon heads second run. Last run if she doesn't come out better this time....then I'll have to drop a couple more


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Dec 29, 2017)

Hey guys n gals, I'm looking for archive retailers that ship internationally?

Found a cpl, online but is there any instagram specific ones I should check out or a preferred one?

Kinda late to the party but looking for a secret formula and some dosidos f2s

Thanks


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 29, 2017)

Dosidos 23 f2 pheno A 50/50 pheno but prolly more cookies. Loving the look much slower than the OG pheno but love the smell from it. Can’t wait to see these in flower long way to go tho I’ll post the second pheno C soon that one will get flowered first it’s vegging fast. Photobomb by Animal Face by Seed Junky


----------



## rocker335 (Dec 30, 2017)

eastcoastled said:


> @Odin* , curious to see how the smoke from the Scooby snacks compares to your "m" cookie pheno's. I have one Casper OG lady, and one lemonhead lady, and the terps are weak on both, the bag appeal is weaker.....but the stone is powerful. Basically I had a shitty run due to some heat issues, and while other strains that suffered the same fate, and had to be turned to edibles b/c no one wanted them after trying them once(Topdawg), those archive mids were getting requested lol. My main point is, I think that face off male he has brings something truely special to everything it touches in regards to potency, and a cookie strain is the best way to test that theory.


I have found your description about Archive gear sometimes having "terps (that) are weak" with, "bag appeal (that) is weaker.....but the stone is powerful" to be so true.

Haven't grown any Archive gear but have sampled Face on Fire, a few non clone-only cuts of Dosidos, Casper OG, and a few others I can't recall. The buzz was damn excellent on all, but the flavor and terps were just not comparable to the clone-only mothers of the strain. Just my 2 cents - albeit all the Archive gear that I smoked (probably the same grower) was triched out w/ decent to great bag appeal. I think you will get what you pay for for $200 if you are taking cannabis professionally, however, I myself wouldn't pay full price.


----------



## Odin* (Dec 31, 2017)

Regarding Scooby’s nose, “intense”, especially OG pheno #4, but #6 (Cookie), and #7 (OG with purple and a hint of Cookie “nose”) were exceptionally “loud”.

~3 weeks in on Round 2 and Scooby #7 is firing rockets. #7 seeded a few Gelato’s, “M10’s”, and “M4’s” in Round 1. Found some banana hammocks down low and one that had blown it’s load today (Round 2). Chopped all the “nutty” branches and am going to keep an eye on her. If she busts a nut in Round 3, she’s getting tossed (hope she doesn’t, Keeper if she shows stability).


----------



## Odin* (Jan 6, 2018)

rocker335 said:


> I have found your description about Archive gear sometimes having "terps (that) are weak" with, "bag appeal (that) is weaker.....but the stone is powerful" to be so true.
> 
> Haven't grown any Archive gear but have sampled Face on Fire, a few non clone-only cuts of Dosidos, Casper OG, and a few others I can't recall. The buzz was damn excellent on all, but the flavor and terps were just not comparable to the clone-only mothers of the strain. Just my 2 cents - albeit all the Archive gear that I smoked (probably the same grower) was triched out w/ decent to great bag appeal. I think you will get what you pay for for $200 if you are taking cannabis professionally, however, I myself wouldn't pay full price.


Aside from the “M’s” (Animal Cookies bagseed gifted by sis-in-law), the Scoobies are by far the best beans I’ve popped, and are every bit as good as the best I’ve grown/smoked/smelled/bagged. I’ve got some old school elite “clone only’s”, the Scoobies are legit challengers.


#4 and #6 are for sure staying. 28 day’s in and 4’s sugars are already greasy glistening thick. Pinch is giving that same sour citrus fuel funk. The nose is leagues above any other OG I’ve ever encountered. I have 2 very old OG’s, HPK (Not really OG, but so many group it in with them), and a really bomb *The White x unknown OG* x GG4. They all have exceptional nose and bag appeal, but Scooby4 blows them out of the water, then lights them up, and spreads their ashes.

It’s nose, so sour citrus fuel, that I’m toying with the idea that it isn’t a Scooby (Platinum Cookies x Face Off OG), but “something else” x Face Off. It’s possible that a bean from one of the OG crosses slipped into the pack. If so, it makes me wonder “which cross?”. If not, where did this overwhelming sour citrus fuel come from? Maybe something far back in Face Off’s lineage (it’s just OG bagseed).

Things that make you go hmm.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 6, 2018)

Designer og 1 day 33



Designer og 2 day 33



Kings stash day 33 very difficult to photograph. 3x stretch dosi Dom. Looking at top 1/4 of plant


----------



## Odin* (Jan 6, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Designer og 1 day 33
> 
> View attachment 4069268
> 
> ...


I want to see your “King’s Stash” reach potential, got a pack I’m sitting on. You’ve got some “growing pains”. Care to share medium, etc, so I can help square it away?


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 7, 2018)

You and me both @Odin* 

I'll post a more detailed write up shortly. Need coffee first. Early soil issues in veg. She's a reveg, stretched more than anticipated and grew into a fan. 

Clone run will be much nicer.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 7, 2018)

The king stash is in a 30 gallon SIP. Recycled organic living soil. It was a bit out of whack during veg resulting in the kings stash getting some N toxicity about 35 ish days ago. Flipped into flower and she stretched 3x (18 inches to 6ish feet). Some of this was due to it being a reveg, and the placement being in one of the darker corners of the room (still has light but much less than the rest of the room) she was more or less stretching towards the light source. I have since added 3 more fixtures, with another three ready for the next run. 

I provide teas via top watering 2x per week.

1) Diastatic Malt
2) Coco h20

Fill the SIP once per week

Top dress EWC and OMRI certified chicken manure compost every 2 -3 weeks as needed (1/3 cup of each / plant).

Due to the stretch she grew into my large room fan and hit the lights. So a lot of the upper and newer growth is wind burnt. From a airflow standpoint, I do not have an alternate location to move the fan. I raised the lights a bit a couple days ago. am working on tying back the tops to avoid the fan, but I do not think she will be anywhere near optimal on this run. The flower formation is nice. Smells great, very frosty, starting to add density.

More then enough to know I have to run her again. But I'm not sure how much can be done this round to turn her around. Definitely open to suggestions @Odin*


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 9, 2018)

akhiymjames said:


> Dosidos 23 f2 pheno A 50/50 pheno but prolly more cookies. Loving the look much slower than the OG pheno but love the smell from it. Can’t wait to see these in flower long way to go tho I’ll post the second pheno C soon that one will get flowered first it’s vegging fast. Photobomb by Animal Face by Seed Junky
> 
> View attachment 4064998


How are these now.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Feb 6, 2018)

killAgreenguy said:


> Just ordered some lemon heads sour face louis face and valley girl can't wait to get em


Ever pop those sour face if so how was it ?


----------



## SensiPuff (Feb 6, 2018)

Got 2 faceoff og bx2 in veg and damn do they smell already. Like skunky og funk. Can't wait to see what they put out, one is definitely looking female. Grabbed a pack of tidal wave, a dosidos cross. Couldn't let you guys have all the fun with dosi haha


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Feb 9, 2018)

Does anyone know what the differences are in the dosidos f2's. #9, 13,18,22 etc

Are the lower numbers more coookie or OG dominant?


----------



## lootolsin (Feb 9, 2018)

Mr.Estrain said:


> Does anyone know what the differences are in the dosidos f2's. #9, 13,18,22 etc
> 
> Are the lower numbers more coookie or OG dominant?


http://www.archiveseedbank.com/seeds/


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Feb 9, 2018)

Thank you, must have missed that before. 

Went with #13

13,18,22 arew the ones I could find in stock..

I wanted the 9 but what've


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Feb 14, 2018)

Designer OG day 71


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Feb 17, 2018)

Designer OG cut day 65


----------



## luvtogrow (Feb 19, 2018)

19 days from seed pop on my current grow with 7 face off og bx2 from my 12 pack and added 5 lemon alien. Stems started weak on the face off and are now thickening. They are stretchers even close to the lights. The lemon alien started showing sex a couple days ago with huge male showing first. The face off appear slow developing the undergrowth and no preflowers yet. Probably top them tomorrow. Xplant when showing female. here are pics with 6 face off's under first light and Lemonalien under 2nd light with 1 face off middle back.


----------



## Odin* (Mar 4, 2018)

Anybody have sealed packs of Scooby Snacks or Face Off bx?


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Mar 5, 2018)

Odin* said:


> Anybody have sealed packs of Scooby Snacks or Face Off bx?


This guy


----------



## Odin* (Mar 5, 2018)

ThaMagnificent said:


> This guy


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Mar 5, 2018)

Odin* said:


>


Lmao

I got the Scooby. Actually might pop their NorCal cat piss next.


----------



## luvtogrow (Mar 31, 2018)

luvtogrow said:


> 19 days from seed pop on my current grow with 7 face off og bx2 from my 12 pack and added 5 lemon alien. Stems started weak on the face off and are now thickening. They are stretchers even close to the lights. The lemon alien started showing sex a couple days ago with huge male showing first. The face off appear slow developing the undergrowth and no preflowers yet. Probably top them tomorrow. Xplant when showing female. here are pics with 6 face off's under first light and Lemonalien under 2nd light with 1 face off middle back.View attachment 4092566 View attachment 4092567 View attachment 4092568


Day 16 of 12/12 with 4 faceoff og bx2. Tall, stretchy and thirsty and trichomes coating more than expected so early.


----------



## Gritzman (Mar 31, 2018)

Mr.Estrain said:


> Does anyone know what the differences are in the dosidos f2's. #9, 13,18,22 etc
> 
> Are the lower numbers more coookie or OG dominant?


I interested in that same question. I haven't found alot of information on the earlier stains. #18 & #22 seem to surface the most.


----------



## Gritzman (Mar 31, 2018)

Gritzman said:


> I interested in that same question. I haven't found alot of information on the earlier stains. #18 & #22 seem to surface the most.


Bing...I got it ...same deal :0


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Mar 31, 2018)

Mr.Estrain said:


> Does anyone know what the differences are in the dosidos f2's. #9, 13,18,22 etc
> 
> Are the lower numbers more coookie or OG dominant?



He finally posted a few descriptions. I give him huge credit for this heh. This is a huge step forward for his business. Check his website now. I found it a few weeks ago.


----------



## SensiPuff (Apr 1, 2018)

I have one 


Odin* said:


> Anybody have sealed packs of Scooby Snacks or Face Off bx?


Bx2...


----------



## redzi (Apr 13, 2018)

Got some Junior Mints that were growing at a fast clip with lots of frost until I got a little greedy with the nutrients (coco). Have 2 packs of TP... Sophies and Meat breath... will pop them along side another 4 JM. Anyone try Biohazard, just wondering if that 91 chem is loaded with that christmas tree smell and lemon/pine taste.


----------



## luvtogrow (Apr 13, 2018)

Day 28 12/12 and the faceoff are drinking a gallon a day and the humidity is high. 2 plants have grown taller than my grow can accomodate and are taking a beating near the light. Have had ph issues since xplant because of a mix error and am trying to salvage the grow. All four plants had/have bannanas. Hard to see and find as they are contained within female preflowers with pistols showing. Insidious! Other than that, all's good.


----------



## luvtogrow (Apr 21, 2018)

35 days of 12/12 and starting to fatten and frost. After harvest will germinate the do si dos asap.


----------



## Southerner (Apr 29, 2018)

I’m curious, has anyone seen a single photo from the new Lime crosses that just released? They sound dank but have a pretty hefty price tag for so little info.


----------



## SensiPuff (Apr 29, 2018)

Not sure what the make up of that new lemon lime line is. I heard quite a few people say their face off bx2 produced limey phenos. Possibly that, possibly threw some sour dub in somewhere. 
Anybody?


----------



## tstick (Apr 29, 2018)

Probably has some Oregon Lemons genetics in it I'd bet.


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 29, 2018)

Or he chucked somebody else’s gear and don’t wanna say it.


----------



## kaka420 (Apr 29, 2018)

Too soon for herm reports on the new gear.
Did they ever get the issue fixed with dosi?


----------



## DANKKNDA (Apr 29, 2018)

Dude said it is a mix of Lemon G, Face Off, and Lemon Peel on IG. Posted some photos of different phenos there as well.


----------



## Vonkins (May 2, 2018)

What's archives best og? They have so many? I was looking at rocket fuel and dosidos. Speaking of dosidos when will beans be available


----------



## waterproof808 (May 2, 2018)

Vonkins said:


> What's archives best og? They have so many? I was looking at rocket fuel and dosidos. Speaking of dosidos when will beans be available


Dont think you are going to find original dosi seeds only the new f2's. I think Rudeboi is one of the better crosses in the OG Line


----------



## luvtogrow (May 10, 2018)

Face off bx2 at 8 weeks of 12/12, lookin like maybe 2 weeks more, one might come a bit sooner. Have had high temps for several days, 86f, but did get them down to 66f by morning. Seeing some purple on the fans but not the buds. Special odors!!


----------



## eastcoastled (May 10, 2018)

luvtogrow said:


> Face off bx2 at 8 weeks of 12/12, lookin like maybe 2 weeks more, one might come a bit sooner. Have had high temps for several days, 86f, but did get them down to 66f by morning. Seeing some purple on the fans but not the buds. Special odors!!
> View attachment 4133786 View attachment 4133788 View attachment 4133789


Looking good! High temps are the worst in flower, unless you get them under control fast. They always fuck up my finish!


----------



## the rock (May 10, 2018)

where do you find prices on his seeds?


----------



## luvtogrow (May 23, 2018)

Hung em up to dry this morning. They were so tied together that cutting one brought them all down. I'll dry and cure for several weeks and come back with the final word on the strain with smoke report.


----------



## waterproof808 (May 23, 2018)

Outdoor landmine Day 46


----------



## Jimmy the vest uk (May 24, 2018)

I have just bought gelato33 x lemon lime (yuzu purple)
Would love some info on the parents anyone know anything about them or what to expect regarding flower times heights nutrient tolerance etc any info of any kind would be good.
Is the gelato cut the one they call Larry bird?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Odin* (May 24, 2018)

Jimmy the vest uk said:


> I have just bought gelato33 x lemon lime (yuzu purple)
> Would love some info on the parents anyone know anything about them or what to expect regarding flower times heights nutrient tolerance etc any info of any kind would be good.
> Is the gelato cut the one they call Larry bird?
> Thanks in advance


Gelato #33 is also known as “Larry Bird” because that was LB’s jersey # (NBA, Celtics, and pretty sure college as well).

#33 finishes in 8-9 weeks, turns deep purple, leaves almost completely black. Tall’ish, branches like crazy, these plants will take over a room, overpower/kill off “weaker” strains. #33 is a tank and will take everything that you can throw at it. She stacks real hard, donkeys. Frost all the way out onto large fan leaves, dense, heavy yields. Sharp floral perfume nose, excellent smoke.


----------



## waterproof808 (May 24, 2018)

So is the lemon lime line male just a lemon heads pheno? Lemon G x Face-off?


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 29, 2018)

Has anyone had experience with Archive’s Casper OG (Ghost OG x face off bx), Rudeboi OG (Irene OG x Face off bx), Designer OG (Malibu Pure Kush x Face off bx), or any of the other OG x Face Off crosses?

I’m looking for strong and loud OG phenos, and would love to hear anyone’s experiences with these.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (May 29, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Has anyone had experience with Archive’s Casper OG (Ghost OG x face off bx), Rudeboi OG (Irene OG x Face off bx), Designer OG (Malibu Pure Kush x Face off bx), or any of the other OG x Face Off crosses?
> 
> I’m looking for strong and loud OG phenos, and would love to hear anyone’s experiences with these.


I've liked what I've seen it if the designer og. Popped a half pack. Three males and two very nice females. 

Kept one, but an planning on revisiting. I think they are both just average and there is likely more fire. I have a pack and a half left.


----------



## Odin* (May 29, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> I've liked what I've seen it if the designer og. Popped a half pack. Three males and two very nice females.
> 
> Kept one, but an planning on revisiting. I think they are both just average and there is likely more fire. I have a pack and a half left.


With any luck you’ll find a super fire pheno. Really nice cross here. I’ve had HPK/MPK/TPK for over a decade and really like what I’ve seen from FO.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 30, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> I've liked what I've seen it if the designer og. Popped a half pack. Three males and two very nice females.
> 
> Kept one, but an planning on revisiting. I think they are both just average and there is likely more fire. I have a pack and a half left.


Is designer for sale anywhere? Haven't been able to find it.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (May 30, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Is designer for sale anywhere? Haven't been able to find it.


I grabbed mine at shn. Not sure if they are still in stock. But worth taking a look.


----------



## SensiPuff (May 30, 2018)

Every photo I see of designer og looks like it was rolled in sugar, nice trichome density and fat heads. I haven't seen it in stock lately though. Although I know hollyweed (bodhi) is in stock at glg. Not to muck up the archive thread l, but if an hpk cross is what you're after...


----------



## BCNeil (Jun 26, 2018)

I have been growing fem seeds for the last while. 

Back to Archive. Got some Yuzu Purple. Starting them today.
I have grown Casper, Kirkwood before and they were great.


----------



## Shastafarian (Aug 14, 2018)

luvtogrow said:


> Face off bx2 at 8 weeks of 12/12, lookin like maybe 2 weeks more, one might come a bit sooner. Have had high temps for several days, 86f, but did get them down to 66f by morning. Seeing some purple on the fans but not the buds. Special odors!!
> View attachment 4133786 View attachment 4133788 View attachment 4133789


For such high temps and issues you say you faced they still did amazing. That goes to show how good that cross is but I still wish I'd got to release one or 2 of my Hashbar phenos to show the fam the incredibleness.


----------



## greencropper (Aug 14, 2018)

luvtogrow said:


> Hung em up to dry this morning. They were so tied together that cutting one brought them all down. I'll dry and cure for several weeks and come back with the final word on the strain with smoke report.View attachment 4140257


they look fantastic! how did they turn out for you? what are your thoughts on them? got a pack on snooze


----------



## Jimmy the vest uk (Aug 15, 2018)

BCNeil said:


> I have been growing fem seeds for the last while.
> 
> Back to Archive. Got some Yuzu Purple. Starting them today.
> I have grown Casper, Kirkwood before and they were great.


Hey how you getting on with them yuzu purple I have a pack ready to pop them. Much variation? How far along are you?


----------



## luvtogrow (Aug 17, 2018)

As for the face off bx2, top notch smoke! Huge yield. More sativa than I thought. I can't define the odor, but very pleasant. Here's a bud from each plant.


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 17, 2018)

zero g looks good also


----------



## rmzrmz (Aug 17, 2018)

what about tire fire, flavor country or diesel dough,???


----------



## greencropper (Aug 18, 2018)

luvtogrow said:


> As for the face off bx2, top notch smoke! Huge yield. More sativa than I thought. I can't define the odor, but very pleasant. Here's a bud from each plant.
> View attachment 4182615 View attachment 4182616


looks real nice there, im interested in trying to copy some of Archives strains like Scooby Snacks by crossing the Faceoff with Platinum & Thin Mint Cookies etc


----------



## BluffinCali (Aug 23, 2018)

Anyone by chance have a pack or know where one might be left of Gelato 41 x Dosidos? Plenty to trade or make an offer. Hoping to use it in little project but finding a pack now is difficult. Most others are in stock at one of the more discreet, less known banks/vendors. Appreciate it


----------



## redzi (Aug 24, 2018)

How long has Wifi 43 x Dos. (aka Secret Formula) been out? Looked for a grow journal but found none. I dont want to over feed them like I did the Face on Fire. The only way to find the Gelato is check out some of the Spanish seed banks as long as you don't mind the removal from the breeder packs.


----------



## Gritzman (Aug 31, 2018)

BluffinCali said:


> Anyone by chance have a pack or know where one might be left of Gelato 41 x Dosidos? Plenty to trade or make an offer. Hoping to use it in little project but finding a pack now is difficult. Most others are in stock at one of the more discreet, less known banks/vendors. Appreciate it


Do they have Thin Mint by any chance?


----------



## casperd (Sep 14, 2018)

ThaDocta1 said:


> Few New pictures... First is Grimace, next is Code Blue, Last is Golden TIcketView attachment 3363847 View attachment 3363848 View attachment 3363850


anyone had a purple grimace pheno ?


----------



## Coloradoclear (Sep 18, 2018)

Which seed back has the best selection of Archive gear? Gets the newest strains, etc.


----------



## lootolsin (Sep 18, 2018)

Coloradoclear said:


> Which seed back has the best selection of Archive gear? Gets the newest strains, etc.


Haven't ordered from them yet. 

https://artizenseedshop.com


----------



## BluffinCali (Sep 24, 2018)

Gritzman said:


> Do they have Thin Mint by any chance?


Thin Mint, as in Archive Thin Mint cross? Polynesian Thin Mints or Scooby Snacks, though Scooby might be Platinum I forget at the moment. I do know where Scooby Snacks, Samoas, Dosido #22, The Sweeties and Trunk Funk are in stock if that would help?


----------



## Da2ra (Sep 26, 2018)

I miss my face off bx2 f2 cut I found. Reeked of skunk and had one of the best highs I've found in seed. Literally ran out of seeds trying to find it again and I made hundreds when I started. It was really slow in veg though.


----------



## Jimmy the vest uk (Oct 20, 2018)

Anyone grew out any yuzu purple yet ?


----------



## redzi (Nov 18, 2018)

lootolsin said:


> Haven't ordered from them yet.
> 
> https://artizenseedshop.com


Thanks...I thought I had them all. Wont be buying anymore mass produced $200 seed packs put out without grow journals or some other basic info of what the plant prefers in terms of nutrients ect.. ,basic info like you can find with Dynasty gear.


----------



## maxamus1 (Nov 18, 2018)

Anyone run the cookie killer freebies yet?


----------



## bigiron (Nov 24, 2018)

akhiymjames said:


> Very hit or miss since he turned into a big chucker. Wouldn’t dare pay for his Chem gear when there’s much cheaper and just as good or better out there. Will never get a dime of my money again


yeah i feel the same... doesnt belong in this thread but alot of untested packs going out for top $


----------



## ThaDocta1 (Nov 25, 2018)

Yuck Mouth (GMO x Dosidos)
Candied Grapes (Grape Pie x MoonBow (Zkittles x Dosidos)
Dank Dough (Dolato 41 x MoonBow)


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 25, 2018)

ThaDocta1 said:


> Yuck Mouth (GMO x Dosidos)
> Candied Grapes (Grape Pie x MoonBow (Zkittles x Dosidos)
> Dank Dough (Dolato 41 x MoonBow)


Ordered a pack of Yuck Mouth last night.
I'm gonna break my Archive Cherry proper.


----------



## ThaDocta1 (Nov 25, 2018)

I'll do my best to answer questions and maintain a civil discourse in this thread.


----------



## FruityWhyteWidow (Nov 25, 2018)

ThaDocta1 said:


> I'll do my best to answer questions and maintain a civil discourse in this thread.


Will the og lines be released again any time soon? Wanted some valley girls and missed them.


----------



## ThaDocta1 (Nov 25, 2018)

FruityWhyteWidow said:


> Will the og lines be released again any time soon? Wanted some valley girls and missed them.


Two months my friend.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Nov 26, 2018)

ThaDocta1 said:


> Two months my friend.


I am super fuckin glad to hear this and glad he asked. I have been an ass and filled with a lot of doubts about your gear in the past, but you have stood up in my garden and it is apparent to me, as I did not miss out on the Valley Girls, that you do indeed have the real deal OG. 

Your cookie lines are solid. Very few herms (ive grown well over 150 different plants now of the cookie lines) all late making them a non-factor in most gardens and extremely minimal viable pollen if there were any at all. 0 nanners from flowers always on the bottom part of where a bud connects to the main stem and very small; nothing to ever worry about. From Cherry Pie on down. Even tested some with light leaks and change of light schedules done on purpose. 1/10 females had the slight herm tendency described above in my experience so far.


----------



## bigiron (Nov 27, 2018)

say what you want but fletcher knows how to get them to a healthy fade, at least the ones in his pictures... 

can you speak on the gmo and how it does in passing on its traits? 

since the cut was arguably a rare find, as tons of people popped chemdxforum, even by different breeders. 
of course maybe not everyone shares/hypes them as much, but apart from potency, what could be desirable traits
to pass on?

warm regards


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Nov 27, 2018)

ThaDocta1 said:


> I'll do my best to answer questions and maintain a civil discourse in this thread.


picked up candied grapes. Could you please tell us more about moonbow? any pics?


----------



## Jdubb203 (Nov 29, 2018)

Running the gelato #25 x doisodo got like 8 different phenos so are to choose this my fav so far 5 weeks in all plants purpling up


----------



## ThaDocta1 (Nov 29, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I am super fuckin glad to hear this and glad he asked. I have been an ass and filled with a lot of doubts about your gear in the past, but you have stood up in my garden and it is apparent to me, as I did not miss out on the Valley Girls, that you do indeed have the real deal OG.
> 
> Your cookie lines are solid. Very few herms (ive grown well over 150 different plants now of the cookie lines) all late making them a non-factor in most gardens and extremely minimal viable pollen if there were any at all. 0 nanners from flowers always on the bottom part of where a bud connects to the main stem and very small; nothing to ever worry about. From Cherry Pie on down. Even tested some with light leaks and change of light schedules done on purpose. 1/10 females had the slight herm tendency described above in my experience so far.


I appreciate the apology and vote of confidence my friend. I've put in a lot of work, for a lot of years, and take pride in it. Sometimes to my own detriment.



bigiron said:


> say what you want but fletcher knows how to get them to a healthy fade, at least the ones in his pictures...
> 
> can you speak on the gmo and how it does in passing on its traits?
> 
> ...


The GMO is variable in passing traits. It's a fem polyhybrid with widely varying expe\ressions. It's resin quality is very admirable, but she definitely takes whatever you throw at her and lengthens the flowering time on most. I wouldn't say it's a rare find to a degree. 1 in 50 is pretty low population, and I've seen other phenos of the same hybrid from the same seed lot that are equally if not better than GMO for flower consumption. What GMO has is a nice chemmy halitosis funk and good hash yields, hence it's popularity in the "heady" scene. I personally prefer my friend Moelasses' Chem Cookies pheno (of the same hybrid) for flower, appearance, and flavor. To each their own, most stuff is popularized nowadays is because it has traits (yield, photogenic, resinous) that can be exploited on social media but aren't necessarily that impressive to the seasoned connoiseur that champions unique smells and incredible flavor, traits you can't "show off". They must be experienced.



Velvet Elvis said:


> picked up candied grapes. Could you please tell us more about moonbow? any pics?


I'll post pics of those soon too. There were tons of photos of a bunch of phenos of it on Instagram before my account was deleted a couple weeks back.


----------



## HeirloomsGardens (Nov 30, 2018)

Hello, greetings and respect! Wondering if anyone here have a pack of 32 they want to part with for a generous amount or return? Archive told me other day it's a oldie and discontinued I believe. Just throwing it out there but thanks either way and happy holidays to you all,


----------



## kona gold (Nov 30, 2018)

ThaDocta1 said:


> Yuck Mouth (GMO x Dosidos)
> Candied Grapes (Grape Pie x MoonBow (Zkittles x Dosidos)
> Dank Dough (Dolato 41 x MoonBow)


Aloha Docta!
Nice to see you back.
Was wondering if you are planning to make anymore face off seeds?
Mahalo


----------



## Observe & Report (Nov 30, 2018)

ThaDocta1 said:


> most stuff is popularized nowadays is because it has traits (yield, photogenic, resinous) that can be exploited on social media but aren't necessarily that impressive to the seasoned connoiseur that champions unique smells and incredible flavor, traits you can't "show off". They must be experienced.


Hear hear. Which of your crosses produce the most unique smells and incredible flavors?


----------



## bubbahaze (Nov 30, 2018)

ThaDocta1 said:


> I appreciate the apology and vote of confidence my friend. I've put in a lot of work, for a lot of years, and take pride in it. Sometimes to my own detriment.
> 
> The GMO is variable in passing traits. It's a fem polyhybrid with widely varying expe\ressions. It's resin quality is very admirable, but she definitely takes whatever you throw at her and lengthens the flowering time on most. I wouldn't say it's a rare find to a degree. 1 in 50 is pretty low population, and I've seen other phenos of the same hybrid from the same seed lot that are equally if not better than GMO for flower consumption. What GMO has is a nice chemmy halitosis funk and good hash yields, hence it's popularity in the "heady" scene. I personally prefer my friend Moelasses' Chem Cookies pheno (of the same hybrid) for flower, appearance, and flavor. To each their own, most stuff is popularized nowadays is because it has traits (yield, photogenic, resinous) that can be exploited on social media but aren't necessarily that impressive to the seasoned connoiseur that champions unique smells and incredible flavor, traits you can't "show off". They must be experienced.
> 
> ...



Are you still going to do the podcast/radio show?


----------



## BMWEATER (Dec 1, 2018)

Heres some photos of the Gelato 33 x Dosidos Week 4, leaning heavy on the Dosidos/OGKB


----------



## Dawgfunk (Dec 1, 2018)

Archive has the dank for sure, been to the shop several times for some of their rudeboi and they definitely come through with the work they put in. Fire strains. My buddy got a cut of their original sour d that ended up being that old school sour...they’re definitely working with the real deal. Good cats, too. Thanks guys.


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Dec 2, 2018)

Are there any banks that ship to Canada that have candied grapes in stock??

@ThaDocta1 

Didn't hear about the moonbow drop. I just noticed your IG was down which is probably why I didn't hear. Glad you're here though.


----------



## BMWEATER (Dec 2, 2018)

Anyone else run the Gelato x Dosidos crosses?


----------



## Jdubb203 (Dec 7, 2018)

BMWEATER said:


> Anyone else run the Gelato x Dosidos crosses?


I’m running gelato 25 and dosido it’s pretty flame I must say. I like the gelato dom plants but a lot keepers out of 1 pack.


----------



## BMWEATER (Dec 8, 2018)

Jdubb203 said:


> I’m running gelato 25 and dosido it’s pretty flame I must say. I like the gelato dom plants but a lot keepers out of 1 pack.


Yeah mine is super Dosidos leaning but we shall she when she’s done and cured


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 10, 2018)

Planted a pack of Yuck Mouth today.


----------



## Jdubb203 (Dec 10, 2018)

BMWEATER said:


> Yeah mine is super Dosidos leaning but we shall she when she’s done and cured


What number gelato you running?


----------



## BMWEATER (Dec 11, 2018)

Jdubb203 said:


> What number gelato you running?


Its the Gelato 33 x Dosidos seeds, here she is in week 5


----------



## Jdubb203 (Dec 11, 2018)

BMWEATER said:


> Its the Gelato 33 x Dosidos seeds, here she is in week 5
> 
> View attachment 4247406


Looks good bro this cross looks really good I got one pheno I’m eying is standout it’s dripping rock hard nugs and sticky.


----------



## BMWEATER (Dec 12, 2018)

Jdubb203 said:


> Looks good bro this cross looks really good I got one pheno I’m eying is standout it’s dripping rock hard nugs and sticky.


Yeah it seems there’s been a lot of really good success with the crosses, can’t wait to harvest mine


----------



## Vonkins (Dec 18, 2018)

I need a really powerful indica dominant strain. Something that can hang with my RP skywalker kush. Straight knock ur ass out cold with insane munchies! Archive got anything comparable? I have dosidos from archive but it's still in veg. Got adhd that keeps me from sleeping cause my mind wont stop. Skywalker destroys my insomnia. Fucking night night bro! I need 2 or 3 more strains like this. From any breeder, I just need that Mike Tyson knockout shit!


----------



## BMWEATER (Dec 20, 2018)

Gelato 33 x Dosidos Start of Week 7 throwing down baseball bat size colas!


----------



## kingzt (Dec 20, 2018)

Just ordered some dank dough and super stoked. I almost ordered yesterday and i could of got candied grapes but unfortunately I didn't they were sold out today. Anyways dank dough sounds very interesting and excited to see what phenos I can get.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Dec 20, 2018)

Vonkins said:


> I need a really powerful indica dominant strain. Something that can hang with my RP skywalker kush. Straight knock ur ass out cold with insane munchies! Archive got anything comparable? I have dosidos from archive but it's still in veg. Got adhd that keeps me from sleeping cause my mind wont stop. Skywalker destroys my insomnia. Fucking night night bro! I need 2 or 3 more strains like this. From any breeder, I just need that Mike Tyson knockout shit!


platinum delights....


----------



## kingzt (Dec 25, 2018)

What's the deal with the rainbow driver? I just got my order and got some freebies zkittles x sundae driver. Worth popping or no?


----------



## oGeeFarms (Dec 25, 2018)

anyone run the dosido f2 22? im 9 weeks in curious how long people have taken theirs


----------



## Dude74 (Dec 26, 2018)

kingzt said:


> What's the deal with the rainbow driver? I just got my order and got some freebies zkittles x sundae driver. Worth popping or no?


How long did it take for your order to arrive if you don’t mind me asking? I ordered 2nd week in dec and haven’t got any shipping infor or my order. Thanks!


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 26, 2018)

Dude74 said:


> How long did it take for your order to arrive if you don’t mind me asking? I ordered 2nd week in dec and haven’t got any shipping infor or my order. Thanks!


Who did you order from?


----------



## Dude74 (Dec 26, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Who did you order from?


Sorry, archive direct. I guess I’m wrong assuming you ordered direct also. My bad if so. Thanks.


----------



## kingzt (Dec 26, 2018)

Dude74 said:


> How long did it take for your order to arrive if you don’t mind me asking? I ordered 2nd week in dec and haven’t got any shipping infor or my order. Thanks!


It was like 5 days, not long at all


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 26, 2018)

Dude74 said:


> Sorry, archive direct. I guess I’m wrong assuming you ordered direct also. My bad if so. Thanks.


I didn't even know that there is an Archive direct. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## coppershot (Dec 26, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I didn't even know that there is an Archive direct. Thanks for the heads up.


The Archive website is terrible. I never thought that you could buy direct either, then I went digging a bit. It seems that from the main website you can connect to the Portland shop and also to Leafly where they list the seeds in stock and the prices. Not sure if the Portland shop shops orders out or if you have to visit in person. Not a lot of information on the website unless I missed something. 

You would think that with the gear that Archive has, along with the storefront, the online presence would be comparable, but it's not. Prices are decent so if the shop shops then I may explore this option, prices are decent.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 26, 2018)

coppershot said:


> The Archive website is terrible. I never thought that you could buy direct either, then I went digging a bit. It seems that from the main website you can connect to the Portland shop and also to Leafly where they list the seeds in stock and the prices. Not sure if the Portland shop shops orders out or if you have to visit in person. Not a lot of information on the website unless I missed something.
> 
> You would think that with the gear that Archive has, along with the storefront, the online presence would be comparable, but it's not. Prices are decent so if the shop shops then I may explore this option, prices are decent.


I haven't went up there yet but I believe you have to actually go to the shop there in Portland to buy anything. No shipping things out, I believe it is part of the state laws here in OR.


----------



## coppershot (Dec 26, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I haven't went up there yet but I believe you have to actually go to the shop there in Portland to buy anything. No shipping things out, I believe it is part of the state laws here in OR.


That would make comlete sense and also explain why it seems that the website is lacking. There really isnt a need to turn it into more than it is and have an online component.


----------



## No_tillin (Jan 4, 2019)

I just put 3 of the citrus slurricane in the dirt so time will tell. Has anyone grown these out?


----------



## EastCoastIndica (Jan 20, 2019)

Mr.Estrain said:


> Are there any banks that ship to Canada that have candied grapes in stock??
> 
> @ThaDocta1
> 
> Didn't hear about the moonbow drop. I just noticed your IG was down which is probably why I didn't hear. Glad you're here though.


This bank is Canadian. Was only Instagram before but see they have a website now.

https://www.therealcanadaseeds.ca/


----------



## coppershot (Jan 20, 2019)

EastCoastIndica said:


> This bank is Canadian. Was only Instagram before but see they have a website now.
> 
> https://www.therealcanadaseeds.ca/


The site looks legit and they carry a decent range of breeders, unlike the usual canadian banks that carry BF and so on. A little on the pricey side but I would certainly pick up platinum delights if it comes back in stock.


----------



## Jimmy the vest uk (Jan 20, 2019)

Anyone grow out the yuzu purple yet?


----------



## Jimmy the vest uk (Jan 20, 2019)

BCNeil said:


> I have been growing fem seeds for the last while.
> 
> Back to Archive. Got some Yuzu Purple. Starting them today.
> I have grown Casper, Kirkwood before and they were great.


How you get on with the yuzu purple?


----------



## greencropper (Jan 21, 2019)

ultra stoked these Face Off OG BX2 have mostly germinated having been getting on in years of storage, they will be selfed as well as outcrossed to various pollen chucks & mated with 2 Platinum Cookies types to form something like Scooby Snacks.


----------



## BMWEATER (Feb 4, 2019)

After curing her for 3 weeks here is the finished product of the Gelato 33 x Dosidos. Bag appeal leaves a bit to be desired but nugs are rock hard and smell amazing. Smell is very cookie dominant. Smoke is super smooth no cookie taste, all creamy, milky, vanilla ice cream taste. And the best part is the potency! She will destroy you! She’s probably one of the top three strongest buds I’ve grown.


----------



## greencropper (Feb 6, 2019)

Slurricane F1(Dosidos x Purple Punch) 12 seeds for $60 + others presale going down at platinumseedbank, pretty good deal on those


----------



## Observe & Report (Feb 6, 2019)

haha thadocta is too busy being butthurt and making knock-offs of IHG crosses to respond to our questions here

I'd like to see a comparison grow between a pack each of IHG and Archive Slurricane.


----------



## Southerner (Feb 6, 2019)

To be fair , it’s IHG that did the knocking off by taking archives biggest strain and crossing it to a pretty common cut. I feel like the 60$ price tag is a sort of much middle finger to all the “breeders” who have been chucking his work the last few years. Especially after all the trash Thadocto has talked about punch on IG. The fem lines are hilarious to me, though. I almost feel like they are an elaborate troll or social commentary.


----------



## coppershot (Feb 6, 2019)

greencropper said:


> Slurricane F1(Dosidos x Purple Punch) 12 seeds for $60 + others presale going down at platinumseedbank, pretty good deal on those


I jumped on this. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## kaka420 (Feb 6, 2019)

wont find a better priced dosi hybrid out there.


----------



## greencropper (Feb 6, 2019)

cheers, my thinking is that its already a proven good cross & Archive will have probably the best Dosidos to cross with too, and being regs suit my chucking aspirations, im sure there are lots of politics in this release as mentioned above..


----------



## Observe & Report (Feb 6, 2019)

greencropper said:


> Archive will have probably the best Dosidos to cross with too, and being regs suit my chucking aspirations


I dunno, it depends on where IHG got the DosiDos. If they just popped a pack and picked the best female then you're probably right. However, if their DosiDos is an "elite" that has surfaced in the community as being really exceptional then I'd put my money on IHG. With males you can't directly observe the female traits, the ones you're really interested in. The only way to really pick a male from several would be to compare their progeny. Pretty much nobody does that because it takes too long and too much space. Even if ThaDocta was doing that he's probably not selecting from as many plants as a circulating elite has been selected from. Everyone knows breeding is a numbers game, that's why ThaDocta shits on "tent breeders."

No reason you can't chuck with fems. Unless you think what IHG is doing is not chucking, LOL. It's much better than farting around with stem rubbing.


----------



## greencropper (Feb 6, 2019)

Observe & Report said:


> I dunno, it depends on where IHG got the DosiDos. If they just popped a pack and picked the best female then you're probably right. However, if their DosiDos is an "elite" that has surfaced in the community as being really exceptional then I'd put my money on IHG. With males you can't directly observe the female traits, the ones you're really interested in. The only way to really pick a male from several would be to compare their progeny. Pretty much nobody does that because it takes too long and too much space. Even if ThaDocta was doing that he's probably not selecting from as many plants as a circulating elite has been selected from. Everyone knows breeding is a numbers game, that's why ThaDocta shits on "tent breeders."
> 
> No reason you can't chuck with fems. Unless you think what IHG is doing is not chucking, LOL. It's much better than farting around with stem rubbing.


good points there


----------



## kaka420 (Feb 6, 2019)

You gotta admit its fucking highlarious he had these ready to go for when the ihg slure was dropping... at 1/4 to 1/5th the ihg price. Burn sauce delivered. Super hype drop got a swift kick in the nuts. Thats how you play ball.


----------



## Observe & Report (Feb 6, 2019)

What's not hilarious, if true, are IHG's reports of ThaDocta trying to get banks to stop carrying IHG.


----------



## coppershot (Feb 6, 2019)

kaka420 said:


> wont find a better priced dosi hybrid out there.


This was my thought also.


----------



## coppershot (Feb 6, 2019)

Imma stay out of all the politics but I like to buy fire crosses for $60 

Is platinum a legit bank? I kinda bought without doing my due dilligence, something I never do...

I blame @greencropper for appealing to my impulsive side


----------



## greencropper (Feb 6, 2019)

coppershot said:


> Imma stay out of all the politics but I like to buy fire crosses for $60
> 
> Is platinum a legit bank? I kinda bought without doing my due dilligence, something I never do...
> 
> I blame @greencropper for appealing to my impulsive side


lol...ive bought from them a few times before, they came through good, previous they had phone CC payment, now with the email invoice CC method is better, in fact im thinking somehow Neptune/Seedsgeek/Platinum + others are all the same bank with different websites...one conglomerate?


----------



## ThaDocta1 (Feb 6, 2019)

The norcal icmag dosidos cut was selected from only like 20 seeds, maybe 6 or 10 females. That's the one that everyone else uses in their work including out house.

I've ran over 500 Dosidos seeds in the last 6 years and only kept the best females, which are the ones I use. The male used is the same one that has already been proven over the last several years.

We originally told retailers we don't want our products carried next to knockoff brands. Kinda like Nike not wanting to sell in Pay Less. I didn't prevent them from carrying In house, I simply told them I won't supply them or support their profiting on my products if that's their business practices. But that was like 3 years ago, and now I just don't give a shit at all. Nobody cares about the old guard and respect in the community. It's a straight free for all with no morals, so I really don't care anymore. Anyone can use whatever they want whenever they want. Just don't expect me to sit idly by and not blow ur knockoff strategy out of the water with cheaper products made with my original gear. Capitalism at its purest form, and the person that wins the most is the customer.

Cheers!


----------



## coppershot (Feb 6, 2019)

greencropper said:


> lol...ive bought from them a few times before, they came through good, previous they had phone CC payment, now with the email invoice CC method is better, in fact im thinking somehow Neptune/Seedsgeek/Platinum + others are all the same bank with different websites...one conglomerate?


Yeah I did the email invoice and sent a copy of my ID. Never sent my ID before... thanks for the heads up, honestly much appreicated.


----------



## dubekoms (Feb 6, 2019)

Just ordered a pack of the slurricane. I'll pop em as soon as I get them.


----------



## DaveJonesFan (Feb 6, 2019)

I'm lost as hell, but picked up the Do si Dos 18 F2 on the SHN sale to check out some Archive Gear for a little closer to my preferred pricing, after watching the seeming hype push their prices up last year or two. Had wanted to try something Face Off after hearing a lot of people talk it up as being one of the better OG Kush's in seed form. All the Kush seeds I've grown looking for something like OG aren't as dank and lung expanding as the old school OG clone only stuff I used to love out of Cali. Liked that the Dosi 18 F2 is chalked up as being Kush leaner high yielder from that line. Now I see the 22 has been crossed back to the Face Off as well, seems pretty similar in description though.

So anyway, you all insider info peeps are saying these new drops with good prices are only priced so well to sort of spite someone else's release, not because they're not as good as the higher priced Archive stuff? I was assuming they priced based on quality within the seed house, since they offer some stuff $100-$210 already.

The cheapest Purple Punch cross really the one to jump on though?


----------



## greencropper (Feb 6, 2019)

coppershot said:


> Yeah I did the email invoice and sent a copy of my ID. Never sent my ID before... thanks for the heads up, honestly much appreicated.


welcome, it certainly sucks having to send ID, good luck with your orders!


----------



## DaveJonesFan (Feb 6, 2019)

Does Docta have a coupon code for SHN? Good prices there but I'll jump on a few more of these if I can get another 10 or 15%. Hate how they only let you use code's once there.

EDIT-

Jumped on a couple 4 packs without a code at SHN since they have them priced a few 12 dollars less than everywhere else it seems anyway and stocks dwindling quick.

Grabbed the fem Dough-Lato and Rainbow Belts, the Slurricane F1 and an old school Hazmat OG to try out with the Do Si Dos 18 F2 that's on the way. 

If anyone's looking for SHN codes, SHN15, Dude10, Dunndeal are ones I came across in past..

Popping the Archive cherry soon ehh. Thanks for stopping by the forums with some insight, Docta.


----------



## althor (Feb 7, 2019)

DaveJonesFan said:


> I'm lost as hell, but picked up the Do si Dos 18 F2 on the SHN sale to check out some Archive Gear for a little closer to my preferred pricing, after watching the seeming hype push their prices up last year or two. Had wanted to try something Face Off after hearing a lot of people talk it up as being one of the better OG Kush's in seed form. All the Kush seeds I've grown looking for something like OG aren't as dank and lung expanding as the old school OG clone only stuff I used to love out of Cali. Liked that the Dosi 18 F2 is chalked up as being Kush leaner high yielder from that line. Now I see the 22 has been crossed back to the Face Off as well, seems pretty similar in description though.
> 
> So anyway, you all insider info peeps are saying these new drops with good prices are only priced so well to sort of spite someone else's release, not because they're not as good as the higher priced Archive stuff? I was assuming they priced based on quality within the seed house, since they offer some stuff $100-$210 already.
> 
> The cheapest Purple Punch cross really the one to jump on though?


 When it comes to seeds price and quality aren't related as much as you would hope.

Think about it, we are paying like 200 bucks a gram for seeds. It is an absolute rip-off, but what can you do. If you want it, you have to pay for it.


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 7, 2019)

slurricane is the only one on sale, tad misleading, thought all the gear was going price war, lol


----------



## kaka420 (Feb 7, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> slurricane is the only one on sale, tad misleading, thought all the gear was going price war, lol


several of his strains saw price drops, sweeties, etc.

yall prepared for the overproduction of Slurricane?
Its so cheap you know everyone is going to buy it right, and in bulk.
could get interesting in 6 months to a year...


----------



## Anothermeduser (Feb 7, 2019)

kaka420 said:


> several of his strains saw price drops, sweeties, etc.
> 
> yall prepared for the overproduction of Slurricane?
> Its so cheap you know everyone is going to buy it right, and in bulk.
> could get interesting in 6 months to a year...


I see it sold out on Oregon elite in a few hrs, I think they won't last long, I see it as a shot at the market not complete domination, hope they last as I can't scoop any right now and I'd take a look in a few packs just to see


----------



## greencropper (Feb 7, 2019)

Anothermeduser said:


> I see it sold out on Oregon elite in a few hrs, I think they won't last long, I see it as a shot at the market not complete domination, hope they last as I can't scoop any right now and I'd take a look in a few packs just to see


artizen had 18 packs left last i looked, platinumseedbank has some left too i think


----------



## ky farmer (Feb 7, 2019)

Why would any one pay 200.00 for 12 seeds UNLESS THAT PERSON IS THE ONLY ONE holding that strain you wount.I looked at ING beans and I would never pay the price I sean them selling for.


----------



## ky farmer (Feb 7, 2019)

ThaDocta1 said:


> The norcal icmag dosidos cut was selected from only like 20 seeds, maybe 6 or 10 females. That's the one that everyone else uses in their work including out house.
> 
> I've ran over 500 Dosidos seeds in the last 6 years and only kept the best females, which are the ones I use. The male used is the same one that has already been proven over the last several years.
> 
> ...


What kind of fem, beans do you sell that is good to cash crop with out doors.you can send me a pm if you will.thanks for reading.


----------



## klx (Feb 8, 2019)

Anothermeduser said:


> I see it sold out on Oregon elite in a few hrs, I think they won't last long, I see it as a shot at the market not complete domination, hope they last as I can't scoop any right now and I'd take a look in a few packs just to see





greencropper said:


> artizen had 18 packs left last i looked, platinumseedbank has some left too i think


According to his IG there is guaranteed never ending stock of Slurricane lol


----------



## Anothermeduser (Feb 8, 2019)

klx said:


> According to his IG there is guaranteed never ending stock of Slurricane lol


Cool, I will grab a few pack eventually then, good to know


----------



## MemoryLossSearch (Feb 8, 2019)

ThaDocta1 said:


> The norcal icmag dosidos cut was selected from only like 20 seeds, maybe 6 or 10 females. That's the one that everyone else uses in their work including out house.
> 
> I've ran over 500 Dosidos seeds in the last 6 years and only kept the best females, which are the ones I use. The male used is the same one that has already been proven over the last several years.
> 
> ...


Hi, Excus me if im wrong here but ive been Searching for who was responsible for Lemon Amnesia. Moreso 'Tim's cut' Amnesia - X Face off Og BX1.Do you know who Tim is, Archive breeder?? After my looking around i was hoping Tim was you. lol or you know info on Lemon Amnesia. Please help any info would be appreciated. Thanks Stu, Noob


----------



## SMT69 (Feb 8, 2019)

Grabbed the $60 slurricane regs sale, got them from platinum

also pickedupt the IHG 5 pack slurricane fems for 125 from neptune .....will run them side by side  Enjoying the price war


----------



## greencropper (Feb 8, 2019)

klx said:


> According to his IG there is guaranteed never ending stock of Slurricane lol


thats cool, hoping Archive makes a lot of types like that at the same price of $60, only ever bought 1 pack for US$200(*Bay Exclusives Tiramisu Cookies), didnt want to go there again & spend that much even though ive heard good reports of Archive's higher end types

*don't know what key i hit that makes the message change typeface?*


----------



## Observe & Report (Feb 8, 2019)

ThaDocta1 said:


> I've ran over 500 Dosidos seeds in the last 6 years and only kept the best females, which are the ones I use. The male used is the same one that has already been proven over the last several years.


We'd all love to hear about how the Dosidos male was selected.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 8, 2019)

DaveJonesFan said:


> Does Docta have a coupon code for SHN? Good prices there but I'll jump on a few more of these if I can get another 10 or 15%. Hate how they only let you use code's once there.
> 
> EDIT-
> 
> ...


I've always been able to find discount codes for SHN by doing a discount code search on Google.


----------



## ThaDocta1 (Feb 8, 2019)

Observe & Report said:


> We'd all love to hear about how the Dosidos male was selected.


My general practice, although I don't follow a "blind protocol". Parts are changed in the process to yield the desired results.

I reverse a grip of males to assess some of the terpene qualities of those males x side of its chromosome pair. Typically there's only a couple that really have the terps out of a 100+. Sometimes more. Then that male and/or males (seperately) is used on known female clones and the seeds are run through to assess progeny. Pretty simple shit. Just takes a lot of time and work, especially if what u selected doesn't yield the desired results (you can pick great terps and lose potency, structure, or herms, or vice versa) and have to go back to the drawing board and do it all over again.

Not like anyone gives a shit about actual line breeding and putting in work anymore though. All the "popular" brands today are clone x clone with zero selection or testing processes done at all. And all the custies eat it up and call seed making, "breeding". Honestly its just sad and dissapointing such a wonderful plant and old culture are literally withering on the vine. Such is the world today with social media. Ask Hip Hop music originators and real artists what's going on in their industry, a very real parallel to the dying cannabis culture. Is what it is, my opinion won't change the world, so no sense in trying to continue to convince people or hold that view anymore. So no work fems for the masses, it seems, and will continue to be. I apologize to anyone whose my opinions may have "offended" previously.


----------



## greencropper (Feb 8, 2019)

ThaDocta1 said:


> My general practice, although I don't follow a "blind protocol". Parts are changed in the process to yield the desired results.
> 
> I reverse a grip of males to assess some of the terpene qualities of those males x side of its chromosome pair. Typically there's only a couple that really have the terps out of a 100+. Sometimes more. Then that male and/or males (seperately) is used on known female clones and the seeds are run through to assess progeny. Pretty simple shit. Just takes a lot of time and work, especially if what u selected doesn't yield the desired results (you can pick great terps and lose potency, structure, or herms, or vice versa) and have to go back to the drawing board and do it all over again.
> 
> Not like anyone gives a shit about actual line breeding and putting in work anymore though. All the "popular" brands today are clone x clone with zero selection or testing processes done at all. And all the custies eat it up and call seed making, "breeding". Honestly its just sad and dissapointing such a wonderful plant and old culture are literally withering on the vine. Such is the world today with social media. Ask Hip Hop music originators and real artists what's going on in their industry, a very real parallel to the dying cannabis culture. Is what it is, my opinion won't change the world, so no sense in trying to continue to convince people or hold that view anymore. So no work fems for the masses, it seems, and will continue to be. I apologize to anyone whose my opinions may have "offended" previously.


i wouldn't take it too personal that no one gives a shit about your work, more like most people/growers do not understand what goes into breeding solid lines, the average grower these days really just wants something that tastes/looks/potency & smells nice, easy to grow with a short flower period, true with social media a hack breeder/grower only needs to post some glamor pics and its a winner already without having even being tested, mindful too a number of the old guard have let their side down with releasing genetics for whatever reason that do not match up to their original prizewinners of yore...fire is where you find it!


----------



## waterproof808 (Feb 8, 2019)

Observe & Report said:


> Even if ThaDocta was doing that he's probably not selecting from as many plants as a circulating elite has been selected from.


How many plants was Chemdog or GG4 selected from?  

Or Capulator's MAC? He "selected" that male from a population of 1.

A lot of "elites" are just lucky lottery tickets and many are just mediocre strains that arent even worth circulating.


----------



## ThaDocta1 (Feb 8, 2019)

greencropper said:


> i wouldn't take it too personal that no one gives a shit about your work, more like most people/growers do not understand what goes into breeding solid lines, the average grower these days really just wants something that tastes/looks/potency & smells nice, easy to grow with a short flower period, true with social media a hack breeder/grower only needs to post some glamor pics and its a winner already without having even being tested, mindful too a number of the old guard have let their side down with releasing genetics for whatever reason that do not match up to their original prizewinners of yore...fire is where you find it!


I'm just generalizing about the market as a whole. I think most of us can agree this is the direction it has taken. Imitation and infatuation over education. Is what it is. I'd make myself insane trying to educate everyone about agriculture and breeding so I'm just giving up on that mission. Haha. Can't force people to learn, and the odds of them doing it in today's age of brain overstimulation, I doubt there's much room left on the hard drive anyways.



waterproof808 said:


> How many plants was Chemdog or GG4 selected from?
> 
> Or Capulator's MAC? He "selected" that male from a population of 1.
> 
> A lot of "elites" are just lucky lottery tickets and many are just mediocre strains that arent even worth circulating.



I agree with that sentiment. If the "keeper" was found in a small population, imagine what would have been found in a population 10-1000 times bigger. In fact, the larger the number I pop from seed the easier it is to wittle down the population. When I only have 10 females to select from I tend to "hold on" to something that has traits I like but maybe isn't superior in an effort to not "lose it". Where as when I have 200 females to choose from, tossing 195 of them becomes easy, because the remaining 5 are so much clearly superior to the rest and I've found the traits I'm looking to pursue. As a rule in my experience, I end up with a hell of a lot less "it's almost there" kinda cuts the larger the population increases.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Feb 8, 2019)

waterproof808 said:


> How many plants was Chemdog or GG4 selected from?
> 
> Or Capulator's MAC? He "selected" that male from a population of 1.
> 
> A lot of "elites" are just lucky lottery tickets and many are just mediocre strains that arent even worth circulating.


Just to clarify, the male used in making the MAC was the only survivor of the cross he made. The MAC1 cut was selected from multiple phenos. I don’t think it was a huge selection though. 

There are plenty of lucky phenos out there, but for breeding, I’d always go with the guy who actually did a little bit of selecting. That’s why I don’t give a shit about F2s made by checkers. So you took a random male and female from a single pack. The chances of those creating anything really good is pretty slim.


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 8, 2019)

but the backstory on the MAC is Jaws put in some work on the genetics as did Alien, so its not like Cap was working with some unknown randoms, just sayin. Some guys are better plant pickers than others, for whatever reason, maybe just luck, again, jmho. I think Cap is one of them guys. Jaws, Zoolander, Obsoul, TxKid, Rado, some others, some guys either got a good eye or are at one with the ganja gods. But lots and lots and lots of chuckers everywhere else these days, especially on IG, thats for sure. Per the f2's, I happen to like them better as most times, unless a smaller open pollenation, by theory you lose some vigor, but you don't get runts, etc and if the guy that made them is a decent grower/planteye picker, you usually get some good stuff. JMHO


----------



## ThaDocta1 (Feb 8, 2019)

If they all put in that much work on Mac1 and still ended up with White Rhino/Great White Shark terps, then I don't know what to say. To each their own.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Feb 8, 2019)

ThaDocta1 said:


> If they all put in that much work on Mac1 and still ended up with White Rhino/Great White Shark terps, then I don't know what to say. To each their own.


damn fuckinw hsikey all over my laptop screen. Never bothered with it after seeing the instagram bs on it but if they are passing that off as some new shit that is really sad. Unmistakable terp profileon wr/gws though....

Hey so some thoughts of mine recently I didn't want and wish would go away, hah... Been going through some OG S1's lately and the feminine smell to Ghost og phenos seems *VERY* much like the smell you get from rarer Citral x Skunk phenos...and yields just as good. Made me really really pause and think, no way, first time I smelled them. I just couldn't help but notice it was same terp profile and structure. Maybe they are bunk s1's, but sure had phenos like people describe the real cut as....


Running off now things and stuff to do...Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## klx (Feb 9, 2019)

Why did the IG post about the new drop get deleted? 

Dropping those $60 Slurricane packs is pure gold. If there is one way to make your point it's to hit them in the hip pocket. Bitching and moaning doesn't achieve shit but now you got banks, cough Neptune cough, not even listing those packs, you definitely know you got em flustered faf!!


----------



## MouseE (Feb 9, 2019)

ThaDocta1 said:


> The norcal icmag dosidos cut was selected from only like 20 seeds, maybe 6 or 10 females. That's the one that everyone else uses in their work including out house.
> 
> I've ran over 500 Dosidos seeds in the last 6 years and only kept the best females, which are the ones I use. The male used is the same one that has already been proven over the last several years.
> 
> ...


Honestly thadoctas got some points. Dosidos is killing, I know it was straight fire cause I got high unlike 75% of the garbage they sell. I'm pretty sick of these bullshit knock offs too, get some already famous strain, cross it with some random "elite" clone (slurricane lol? No one even gives a fuck about purple punch except hype fad trainers). 60 bucks just to prove a point the difference of chucking and breeding. But idgf, shit has dosidos, I'm sure theres fire in it for my landrace projects, if not, the 5 packs I got will sell for at least 500 a pack.


----------



## ThaDocta1 (Feb 9, 2019)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> damn fuckinw hsikey all over my laptop screen. Never bothered with it after seeing the instagram bs on it but if they are passing that off as some new shit that is really sad. Unmistakable terp profileon wr/gws though....
> 
> Hey so some thoughts of mine recently I didn't want and wish would go away, hah... Been going through some OG S1's lately and the feminine smell to Ghost og phenos seems *VERY* much like the smell you get from rarer Citral x Skunk phenos...and yields just as good. Made me really really pause and think, no way, first time I smelled them. I just couldn't help but notice it was same terp profile and structure. Maybe they are bunk s1's, but sure had phenos like people describe the real cut as....
> 
> ...



You're welcome! haha. Hey at least I'm not a bullshitter like all these other guys. Sure I can be abrasive, but who isn't sometimes and wouldn't be when having to respond to some of these people and have 2 dozen companies making lines off your work. All these new wavers hyping up bullshit ass strains cuz they look good on a cell phone. Rhino/GWS smell is unmistakable.

I'm honestly at the point I'm gonna step away from any involvement with responding to or marketing. Everyone wants a free for all fuck fest. Let's do it.

Meanwhile I'll be silently working my lines in the background while the whole market ends up with hermi wedding cake x dosidos x mac x sherb x pound cake x runtz x gelato fem fuckery. I'm done with it.

The ineptitude throughout the industry is driving out anyone with passion and the desire to reinvest into improving the genepool. All that most of these guys reinvest their earnings into is tattoos, jewelry, a rolex, bottles at the club, and a C63 Mercedes.. Not a damn penny into their craft. In fact, I don't own a single one of those things I just previously mentioned or anything even similar..

Everyone would rather support some weirdo, that can't even grow good flowers, hence their getting into making seeds, who bought all their "breeding" stock off instagram. For real? All the while they're making 80 different hybrids a run in the same room with 12 different pollen sources and saying there's no cross contamination of pollen and they "bred" something. Grow those seeds for flower and test? Of course not.

Does anybody educate themselves on this plant anymore? Is this really where we want it all to go? Apparently so. Sorry for the rant folks. It's just really hard seeing a culture that was the last truly independent economy and self regulated community go to shit like this. It's truly painful to watch for me as I put my entire adult life, freedom, and finances into this craft. Ask the others if they can say the same.


----------



## DaveJonesFan (Feb 9, 2019)

Hey Docta, have you by chance been approached by Heavy Dayze over at 'The Potcast'? Been enjoying the hell out of his interviews these last couple of years. I keep supporting Seeds Here Now because they sponsor him and some of the other media outlets. Anyway, would love to hear more from you on something like that show. Might be a good chance to vent, philosophize, tell stories, whatever, for some of us who love that insight we can only get in good long form. 

Stay strong man, thanks for fighting some good fights and staying on the Archival work.


----------



## coppershot (Feb 9, 2019)

ThaDocta1 said:


> I'll be silently working my lines in the background while the whole market ends up with hermi wedding cake x dosidos x mac x sherb x pound cake x runtz x gelato fem fuckery. I'm done with it.


After all of your work, time and the risk involved, it's good to hear that you're not moving on after all of this. I have enjoyed a few of your lines and have paid $200+ for some of those packs. 

To get something from you for $60 is a no brainer. Appreciate what you are doing.


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 9, 2019)

DaveJonesFan said:


> Hey Docta, have you by chance been approached by Heavy Dayze over at 'The Potcast'? Been enjoying the hell out of his interviews these last couple of years. I keep supporting Seeds Here Now because they sponsor him and some of the other media outlets. Anyway, would love to hear more from you on something like that show. Might be a good chance to vent, philosophize, tell stories, whatever, for some of us who love that insight we can only get in good long form.
> 
> Stay strong man, thanks for fighting some good fights and staying on the Archival work.


Never heard of that show before. Thanks for the tips


----------



## kona gold (Feb 9, 2019)

ThaDocta1 said:


> My general practice, although I don't follow a "blind protocol". Parts are changed in the process to yield the desired results.
> 
> I reverse a grip of males to assess some of the terpene qualities of those males x side of its chromosome pair. Typically there's only a couple that really have the terps out of a 100+. Sometimes more. Then that male and/or males (seperately) is used on known female clones and the seeds are run through to assess progeny. Pretty simple shit. Just takes a lot of time and work, especially if what u selected doesn't yield the desired results (you can pick great terps and lose potency, structure, or herms, or vice versa) and have to go back to the drawing board and do it all over again.
> 
> Not like anyone gives a shit about actual line breeding and putting in work anymore though. All the "popular" brands today are clone x clone with zero selection or testing processes done at all. And all the custies eat it up and call seed making, "breeding". Honestly its just sad and dissapointing such a wonderful plant and old culture are literally withering on the vine. Such is the world today with social media. Ask Hip Hop music originators and real artists what's going on in their industry, a very real parallel to the dying cannabis culture. Is what it is, my opinion won't change the world, so no sense in trying to continue to convince people or hold that view anymore. So no work fems for the masses, it seems, and will continue to be. I apologize to anyone whose my opinions may have "offended" previously.


. 
I really enjoy what you are producing.
The industry has flipped a 180.
So I appreciate someone who still doing things proper.
Loved your Face Off and picked up some Casper Og.
That one should have some extreme Og in there!!

So I was wondering about the Holy Roller.
What is that one like?
I am thinking a different unique terpene, and a very strong up euphoric type of affect, but would love to hear your description.
Mahalo

p.s. any more Face Off's in the works?


----------



## jayblaze710 (Feb 9, 2019)

ThaDocta1 said:


> You're welcome! haha. Hey at least I'm not a bullshitter like all these other guys. Sure I can be abrasive, but who isn't sometimes and wouldn't be when having to respond to some of these people and have 2 dozen companies making lines off your work. All these new wavers hyping up bullshit ass strains cuz they look good on a cell phone. Rhino/GWS smell is unmistakable.
> 
> I'm honestly at the point I'm gonna step away from any involvement with responding to or marketing. Everyone wants a free for all fuck fest. Let's do it.
> 
> ...


I’m really glad you’re posting here. I’ve always respected your knowledge on cannabis breeding. You’re also completely upfront with your opinions, without being a complete psychopath like Matt Riot. I like that. I don’t always agree with your opinions, but I like that you don’t shy away from them. 

I’ve seen you shit talk a lot of breeders, but I’m wondering, what breeders working today do you actually respect?



MouseE said:


> Honestly thadoctas got some points. Dosidos is killing, I know it was straight fire cause I got high unlike 75% of the garbage they sell. I'm pretty sick of these bullshit knock offs too, get some already famous strain, cross it with some random "elite" clone (slurricane lol? No one even gives a fuck about purple punch except hype fad trainers). 60 bucks just to prove a point the difference of chucking and breeding. But idgf, shit has dosidos, I'm sure theres fire in it for my landrace projects, if not, the 5 packs I got will sell for at least 500 a pack.


Yeah, Purple Punch sucks. It looks great on IG, but it doesn’t get you high, and the smell/taste lacks any complexity at all (*cough* the white *cough*). I thought the Purple Punch hype train would be long over by now.


----------



## ThaDocta1 (Feb 9, 2019)

klx said:


> Why did the IG post about the new drop get deleted?
> 
> Dropping those $60 Slurricane packs is pure gold. If there is one way to make your point it's to hit them in the hip pocket. Bitching and moaning doesn't achieve shit but now you got banks, cough Neptune cough, not even listing those packs, you definitely know you got em flustered faf!!


IG deletes stuff when a bunch mouth breathers that don't understand cannabis genetics report it.


----------



## ThaDocta1 (Feb 9, 2019)

kona gold said:


> .
> I really enjoy what you are producing.
> The industry has flipped a 180.
> So I appreciate someone who still doing things proper.
> ...


The holy roller is real interesting. Some really haze mexican sativa style stuff that reeks of halitosis and haze. A unique mix and strong. There's some in between phenos with some really weird "fizzy cola" type of smell and flavors. I'd never seen or smelled stuff like that before I ran some Holy Rollers.


----------



## antonioverde (Feb 9, 2019)

On the 6th day archive said let there be Slurricane and there was Slurricane lol.

Best us spot to grab em?


----------



## ThaDocta1 (Feb 9, 2019)

antonioverde said:


> On the 6th day archive said let there be Slurricane and there was Slurricane lol.
> 
> Best us spot to grab em?


Not sure who has any left. 1000 packs moved a lot faster than I was expecting.


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 9, 2019)

antonioverde said:


> On the 6th day archive said let there be Slurricane and there was Slurricane lol.
> 
> Best us spot to grab em?





ThaDocta1 said:


> Not sure who has any left. 1000 packs moved a lot faster than I was expecting.


I already ordered mine so I feel safe in putting up a link now J/K....or am I?
https://artizenseedshop.com/index.php/product/slurricane-f1-purple-punch-x-dosido-f1/


----------



## MouseE (Feb 9, 2019)

ThaDocta1 said:


> Not sure who has any left. 1000 packs moved a lot faster than I was expecting.


Yeah dont hate me but I picked up 5 packs. Fuck in house and his 250 dollar packs lol. Your dosidos is 180 and nothings more fire than that. Gonna pop one or 2 and maybe try to work the blandness of purple punch out but keep the color and add something to it, probably a Hawaiian strain. Get back at me in 5 years and see if I've made progress..if not I'll sell a pack or 2 for a couple grand when everyone wants the slurricane hype train back. I'm sure after the grow reports yours will be more sought after anyways, even if it is cheaper.


----------



## MouseE (Feb 9, 2019)

jayblaze710 said:


> I’m really glad you’re posting here. I’ve always respected your knowledge on cannabis breeding. You’re also completely upfront with your opinions, without being a complete psychopath like Matt Riot. I like that. I don’t always agree with your opinions, but I like that you don’t shy away from them.
> 
> I’ve seen you shit talk a lot of breeders, but I’m wondering, what breeders working today do you actually respect?
> 
> ...


Yeah I must have missed it completely, too busy reading into landraces and back crosses for something unique and original, that's the point of breeding, or even pollen chucking. But I'm lmao the way to the universe at the bank I'm gonna make off these schoolboy fad jokes. Ppl selling f1s of elite clones need to go back to the banks with them in packages labeled "freebies," for future work or just novelty. I was originally thinking about IHG but I think I'll stick with archive, Karma, and Rare Dankness for my kush lines. These new fuckboys can go back to the hole they crawled in.

To add to something on topic if you guys havnt tried the rude boy OG I highly reccomend it. One of my top 3-5kushes ever up to hells fire and sfv OG (prolly my favorite).


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 9, 2019)

@thenotsoesoteric 
I posted the link in my previous post for the Slurricane


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 9, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> @thenotsoesoteric
> I posted the link in my previous post for the Slurricane


Thanks man, I just picked up a pack as well. Fuck it right?


----------



## ThaDocta1 (Feb 11, 2019)

Slurricane F1


----------



## ThaDocta1 (Feb 11, 2019)

DoughLato


----------



## greencropper (Feb 11, 2019)

ThaDocta1 said:


> DoughLato
> 
> View attachment 4280268


thats the stuff!


----------



## SMT69 (Feb 11, 2019)

on sale 88 bucks at shn....i was looking at that one....but, alas, grabbed the slur


----------



## greencropper (Feb 11, 2019)

SMT69 said:


> on sale 88 bucks at shn....i was looking at that one....but, alas, grabbed the slur


shn used to send international...not now, shame


----------



## klx (Feb 11, 2019)

greencropper said:


> shn used to send international...not now, shame


The Pot Cast is an Aussie podcast and their major sponsor is SHN, so you go to their site and they have a list. Do not send to: ...Australia. Haha, amateur hour or gutless either way not a good look.


----------



## coppershot (Feb 11, 2019)

@ThaDocta1 both look like they're dipped in sugar!


----------



## kaka420 (Feb 11, 2019)

while you are here Docta...
of the new releases, what are the flavor bombs? is there one or two particularly impressive?
personal favorite?


----------



## althor (Feb 11, 2019)

Where can I get Archive genetics?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 11, 2019)

althor said:


> Where can I get Archive genetics?


Oregon Elite Seeds in the US


----------



## coppershot (Feb 11, 2019)

althor said:


> Where can I get Archive genetics?


https://artizenseedshop.com/index.php/product-category/archive-seed-bank

They seem to have some good prices on the older crosses and decent prices on the newer stuff.


----------



## Mullalulla (Feb 11, 2019)

kaka420 said:


> while you are here Docta...
> of the new releases, what are the flavor bombs? is there one or two particularly impressive?
> personal favorite?


jesus stop sucking the dudes dick already.


----------



## greencropper (Feb 11, 2019)

Mullalulla said:


> jesus stop sucking the dudes dick already.


hmmm member for nearly 1yr, 7 messages with 1 like...rosey future for you here maybe? OP was asking a legitimate question from a good breeder, but im guessing you do not know what that means?


----------



## antonioverde (Feb 11, 2019)

Mullalulla said:


> jesus stop sucking the dudes dick already.


Wrong thread im guessin lmao


----------



## kaka420 (Feb 11, 2019)

Mullalulla said:


> jesus stop sucking the dudes dick already.


well aren't you a fucking piece of shit


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 11, 2019)

ThaDocta1 said:


> The norcal icmag dosidos cut was selected from only like 20 seeds, maybe 6 or 10 females. That's the one that everyone else uses in their work including out house.
> 
> I've ran over 500 Dosidos seeds in the last 6 years and only kept the best females, which are the ones I use. The male used is the same one that has already been proven over the last several years.
> 
> ...


Pbb from thug pug and dolato were very good and even better for pbb ,then the dosidos i've smoke wich was very good too, you just bitter thats all , watered knockoff as good as your top breed gear... and looking at how they selling good maybe all their customer are fine with watered genetics ya know because we dont smoke good weed...


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 11, 2019)

klx said:


> Why did the IG post about the new drop get deleted?
> 
> Dropping those $60 Slurricane packs is pure gold. If there is one way to make your point it's to hit them in the hip pocket. Bitching and moaning doesn't achieve shit but now you got banks, cough Neptune cough, not even listing those packs, you definitely know you got em flustered faf!!


Its just wood for the fire imo ihg gonna make him regret doing this im just waiting for the next promo clash


----------



## klx (Feb 11, 2019)

madininagyal said:


> Its just wood for the fire imo ihg gonna make him regret doing this im just waiting for the next promo clash


Regret doing what? Using his own gear to make a cross? Dosi x PP = Slurricane. Now who do you think has the better cut of Dosi?


----------



## ThaDocta1 (Feb 11, 2019)

kaka420 said:


> well aren't you a fucking piece of shit


Sherbface is nice if you're trying to move somewhat away from the cookie/z side of stuff. Hazmat's always a banger. I laugh when people think GMO has a halitisos smell. It's a bland halitosis compared to Hazmat and OneEye's Dawgwalker. The Hazmat and Dawgwalker are really similar in odor/taste.



madininagyal said:


> Its just wood for the fire imo ihg gonna make him regret doing this im just waiting for the next promo clash


He's gonna make me regret it by buying more of my seeds to make his gear from? How you think he's going to make his M/F line of slurricane? By buying my Dosidos seeds to start with, just like he will always be doing. One step behind. haha


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 12, 2019)

ThaDocta1 said:


> Sherbface is nice if you're trying to move somewhat away from the cookie/z side of stuff. Hazmat's always a banger. I laugh when people think GMO has a halitisos smell. It's a bland halitosis compared to Hazmat and OneEye's Dawgwalker. The Hazmat and Dawgwalker are really similar in odor/taste.
> 
> 
> 
> He's gonna make me regret it by buying more of my seeds to make his gear from? How you think he's going to make his M/F line of slurricane? By buying my Dosidos seeds to start with, just like he will always be doing. One step behind. haha


So you never bought seed to breed with??


----------



## SMT69 (Feb 12, 2019)

^You’re missing the point


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 12, 2019)

klx said:


> Regret doing what? Using his own gear to make a cross? Dosi x PP = Slurricane. Now who do you think has the better cut of Dosi?


Yep just wait for ihg , to drop the new archive in fem mode , i can see it coming... like i said before i smoked a really good cut of dosidos and sorry not sorry but pbb was way better and my cut of dolato was on par with it, ive bought a pack of archive slurry to compare it with my keeper of slurricane, so i will see who is better simple , for now as a customer i win on both side because they BOTH raise their price like crazy , 200$ for a pack, 3 time higher than before, its just greedyness ,knowing 1 plant can give you thousand of beans... but theyre gonna say they have the fire and if you want fire you pay for it.. now im just running my cross and some others from chuckers paradise , that having way more fire, then most of the 150$+ pack sold on the market...


----------



## coppershot (Feb 12, 2019)

Wouldn't you say that the one who put in the work, worked the lines, grew hundreds of seeds to find the right one is more appropriate to increase price? In contrast to the other one who bought seeds, chucked it with a clone, and who's prices are higher then the source of the breeding stock?

I have no dog in this fight, but if greed is one of the concerns then I find it very difficult for IHG to justify their prices.


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 12, 2019)

too much bullshit for me to buy either ones beans TBH.

I enjoy reading the drama, I don't want it in my garden though 

Over $100 USD for a pack of beans and you can pretty much count me out. You need to be doing something pretty fuckin special for that money. I've only spent it once, and I got mostly males from the pack.

$200+ is a fucking joke IMHO. I respect the work folks are putting in, but I'm so over this hype shit, and that seems to be the marketing angle for so much of these new seeds. Mofo's actin like De Beers trying to act like there's a limit on the amount of seeds they can breed or these shits are limited editions, that's a choice the breeder makes, and I'm not into paying extra for their choices.

I've played the value:quality seed game before too, I've often been most impressed with strains I got for free from nice generous folks on here or very cheaply from a few lower key breeders.

Those $60 beans are super fucking tempting though. Not gonna lie I've had them in the cart a few times, but I just don't feel right with all the nonsense.

Just my 21 cents, I'd give ya .02 but yall sonsabitches want to rape my wallet and take 10x and a bit what you're worth.


----------



## SMT69 (Feb 12, 2019)

Complain about pricing?

this hobby aint shit compared to my electric guitar addiction, or the money I spend on fking golf....the car payments some folks shell out every month....my neighbors are installing a small swimming pool for 15k, talk sbout shitting your money dwn the toilet 

a cpl hundred bucks once a year for some bitchen genetics? Gimme a fkn break


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 12, 2019)

SMT69 said:


> Complain about pricing?
> 
> this hobby aint shit compared to my electric guitar addiction, or the money I spend on fking golf....the car payments some folks shell out every month....a cpl hundred bucks once a year for some bitchen genetics? Gimme a fkn break


I mean you're not wrong. I've spent more on this damn bike I bought in September than I have in my grow in a long time lol and i've barely had it out with all the shit weather.

My issue is I have a stock pile of genetics now. I see other breeders out there with damn good quality gear for a lot cheaper, I'd rather buy something like Bodhi or something and possibly get a BOGO and spend my money on my other hobbies and still have quality smoke.

Are Archive/IHG really putting out shit that's 3x better than everyone else? because it's 3x the price and me being a cheap cunt can't justify that.

It's more to do with me personally being cheap as fuck. But at the same time all these guys would sell way more beans and make way more money if they wouldn't price themselves out of so many peoples grows. I know it's not just me..


----------



## SMT69 (Feb 12, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> I'd rather buy something like Bodhi or something and possibly get a BOGO and spend my money on my other hobbies and still have quality smoke.
> .


Well then have at it....every market has high end and low end pricing product. You’re here at the ferrrari dealership bitchen about prices.....


----------



## CalmAnSense (Feb 12, 2019)

Just sharing the joy, cause there’s few better ways to start the day then finding one last, lost Pie Face seed from a few years ago. And it’s a looker, too! Could’ve sworn I heard angels’ trumpets when I spotted it...


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 12, 2019)

SMT69 said:


> Well then have at it....every market has high end and low end pricing product. You’re here at the ferrrari dealership bitchen about prices.....


See is it a Ferrari dealership though?

There's a point to buying a Ferrari. You're getting a super car, are you getting better quality beans here than you are from other respected folks? It's an honest question, I've never grown dudes gear. That Grimace OG has had my eye for a long while though. I'm honestly not trying to shit on dude. I'd love to try his beans but haven't due to my already mentioned issues.


----------



## SMT69 (Feb 12, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> See is it a Ferrari dealership though?
> 
> There's a point to buying a Ferrari. You're getting a super car, are you getting better quality beans here than you are from other respected folks? It's an honest question, I've never grown dudes gear. That Grimace OG has had my eye for a long while though. I'm honestly not trying to shit on dude. I'd love to try his beans but haven't due to my already mentioned issues.



Bruddah I’ve got some bodhi ssdd running and fantastic she is, dank she is not.
I’m m sure its gonna be ‘quality’ smok tho. Best of luck, I hope we all aquire the fire we desire


----------



## Anothermeduser (Feb 12, 2019)

Well I would be good with hearing thoughts from archive on his gear, double check your intentions with the haven't run his stuff and won't posts, nobody fucking cares and your making shitty content, just sharing thought folks


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 12, 2019)

Anothermeduser said:


> Well I would be good with hearing thoughts from archive on his gear, double check your intentions with the haven't run his stuff and won't posts, nobody fucking cares and your making shitty content, just sharing thought folks


Double check my intentions? LOL the amount of hypocrisy in this one post is pretty extreme. Do you feel you've contributed great content? 

I asked a simple fucking question, is his gear worth the price, I guess I shouldn't be surprised when dude acts like he does then his fans act the same way. Salty.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 12, 2019)

SMT69 said:


> Complain about pricing?
> 
> this hobby aint shit compared to my electric guitar addiction, or the money I spend on fking golf....the car payments some folks shell out every month....my neighbors are installing a small swimming pool for 15k, talk sbout shitting your money dwn the toilet
> 
> a cpl hundred bucks once a year for some bitchen genetics? Gimme a fkn break


If you really wanna piss away money , buy a boat


----------



## SMT69 (Feb 12, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> Double check my intentions?
> 
> I asked a simple fucking question, is his gear worth the price, I guess I shouldn't be surprised when dude acts like he does then his fans act the same way. Salty.


well....



Mr.Head said:


> *too much bullshit for me to buy either ones beans TBH.*
> 
> *$200+ is a fucking joke IMHO*. I respect the work folks are putting in, but I'm so over this hype shit, and that seems to be the marketing angle for so much of these new seeds. Mofo's actin like De Beers trying to act like there's a limit on the amount of seeds they can breed or these shits are limited editions, that's a choice the breeder makes, and I'm not into paying extra for their choices.
> 
> Just my 21 cents, I'd give ya .02 *but yall sonsabitches want to rape my wallet and take 10x and a bit what you're worth*.


just calling ya out.....anyways... peace bruddah ( i know where ya coming from...)


----------



## smokebros (Feb 12, 2019)

Damn ya'll where's the peace? No but really, where's the piece because it's time to pass it over right here so I can hit it!

Vote with your dollars, that's all I can say. If you feel a breeders gear is overpriced, then don't buy it. Simple as that. 

Obviously there's a markup that the seedbank puts on the beans, but it's a free market and people can price their seeds however they want. They've determined that "x amount" is their worth, and that's what they want to get for them. 

I do agree that 200+ for a pack is on the expensive side, but that's all subjective. If you find a "one of a kind phenotype" and keep a clone for years, who's to say it wasn't worth the 200 dollars you paid for that pack? 

YOU have to be able to filter through the hype and make a conscious decision whether or not you see value in purchasing said pack. 

I work in sales for a living and it's funny how many people are out there price shopping. They always want the best for the lowest price. Sometimes that strategy works, other times you have to pay to play.


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 12, 2019)

smokebros said:


> Damn ya'll where's the peace? No but really, where's the piece because it's time to pass it over right here so I can hit it!
> 
> Vote with your dollars, that's all I can say. If you feel a breeders gear is overpriced, then don't buy it. Simple as that.
> 
> ...


I should have known better than to say shit about pricing I've been here long enough this shit happens every time, it offends people that have spent the money or are willing to, and that wasn't my intention. My intention was discussion, as crazy as that sounds.

I'll say this and leave it, I'm not looking for the best for the cheapest, I'm just looking for something worth my money. If a company can prove that their product is worth the price they are charging I will buy it, for seeds that's a really hard thing, it takes many folks having grown your gear and having outstanding results. Archive is a proven bank, the dude does good work, is his work better than others IDK, but it's proven he's withstood the test of time. It took a $60 pack of beans to get this thread moving again, a thread that's got 76 pages after 4 years, when dude that's selfing elites has over double the page count and it's only been going since Oct of last year. People are itching to buy his shit. Hopefully dude realizes there's more buzz around your shit when people can actually afford it/justify the purchase.

and I'm out.


----------



## smokebros (Feb 12, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> I should have known better than to say shit about pricing I've been here long enough this shit happens every time, it offends people that have spent the money or are willing to, and that wasn't my intention. My intention was discussion, as crazy as that sounds.
> 
> I'll say this and leave it, I'm not looking for the best for the cheapest, I'm just looking for something worth my money. If a company can prove that their product is worth the price they are charging I will buy it, for seeds that's a really hard thing, it takes many folks having grown your gear and having outstanding results. Archive is a proven bank, the dude does good work, is his work better than others IDK, but it's proven he's withstood the test of time. It took a $60 pack of beans to get this thread moving again, a thread that's got 76 pages after 4 years, when dude that's selfing elites has over double the page count and people itching to buy his shit. Hopefully dude realizes there's more buzz around your shit when people can actually afford it.
> 
> and I'm out.


Hey man, I have no hate towards you at all. You made some very valid points and I think people were being overly critical towards you. So just know that what I'm saying is more a general statement about what you said, no ill will towards you. 

Your definition of "worth the money" could be different from the next person. You did say you haven't tried any of Archive's gear, so it would be a bit different if you did grow some one, because then you can speak to the quality vs price aspect of it. But I get it, you are put off by the price. 

You are right about something, why all of a sudden drop the price down to $60? Maybe it's because he want's to tap into that market, that hobby type clientel, or maybe the $200 packs weren't working as best he thought, who knows why. 

But I bought a pack of Rainbow Belts because of the price point. I'm in your boat man, I get what you're saying about the price gouging, but if that's what people are willing to pay then more power to them all.


----------



## Anothermeduser (Feb 12, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> and I'm out.


You sure that's a lot of fucking whining about nonsense, I'm sure you'll be back with more


----------



## kona gold (Feb 12, 2019)

@ThaDocta1 
What is the Rainbow end of the Rainbow Driver freebies I got?
Thanks


----------



## waterproof808 (Feb 12, 2019)

Wow, a new kind of dick measuring contest....comparing thread length to see which breeder has more "buzz"


----------



## Anothermeduser (Feb 12, 2019)

waterproof808 said:


> Wow, a new kind of dick measuring contest....comparing thread length to see which breeder has more "buzz"


I think that's the measure of haters, same guy repeating his dislike seems a funny way to measure your manhood, but hey I'm not one to judge to much


----------



## genuity (Feb 12, 2019)

This snow has to end fast.....


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 12, 2019)

Anothermeduser said:


> I think that's the measure of haters, same guy repeating his dislike seems a funny way to measure your manhood, but hey I'm not one to judge to much







There hasn't been a single word of hate out of me in here, lol. Dick measuring? it's called marketing boys it's a fuckin business lol. 

It's good dudes got fans.


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 12, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> too much bullshit for me to buy either ones beans TBH.
> 
> I enjoy reading the drama, I don't want it in my garden though
> 
> ...


 take the words out of my mouth


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 12, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> See is it a Ferrari dealership though?
> 
> There's a point to buying a Ferrari. You're getting a super car, are you getting better quality beans here than you are from other respected folks? It's an honest question, I've never grown dudes gear. That Grimace OG has had my eye for a long while though. I'm honestly not trying to shit on dude. I'd love to try his beans but haven't due to my already mentioned issues.


Dude got quality gear not gonna lie his pie face was very good and strong , dosidos too was strong and tasty , but like you i found some gear for way lower price on par on quality with his gear


----------



## Houstini (Feb 12, 2019)

Attitude goes a long way, that being said I can’t turn down a $60 pack. I don’t take any sides so I guess the customer wins. Looks like I’ll have slurricane f2s in a couple months


----------



## Houstini (Feb 12, 2019)

Better than buying $50 clones of the same shit in their store


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 12, 2019)

Gonna pop a few of these as soon as I gets them.


----------



## rappytex (Feb 13, 2019)

kona gold said:


> @ThaDocta1
> What is the Rainbow end of the Rainbow Driver freebies I got?
> Thanks


Sundae Driver x Zkittles


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 13, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> If you really wanna piss away money , buy a boat


I hear airplanes are much worse.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 13, 2019)

Yuck Mouth at day 17 since flip


----------



## SMT69 (Feb 13, 2019)

stunning man looks like good shit

how many phenos is there


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 13, 2019)

SMT69 said:


> stunning man looks like good shit
> 
> how many phenos is there


Hard to say just yet. They're all pretty uniform at the moment.


----------



## kona gold (Feb 15, 2019)

rappytex said:


> Sundae Driver x Zkittles


Thanks.
That sounds worth popping!!


----------



## Buss Relville (Feb 15, 2019)

Is there any French Toast grows in this thread?


----------



## oGeeFarms (Feb 15, 2019)

Buss Relville said:


> Is there any French Toast grows in this thread?


been waiting on this restock


----------



## Buss Relville (Feb 15, 2019)

oGeeFarms said:


> been waiting on this restock


got a pack i've had for a minute that i should prob pop. sounds good, but i'd like to see some grow/reports


----------



## quiescent (Feb 15, 2019)

There's a few posts and pictures of it earlier in the thread. Like pages 12-25ish I think.


----------



## southernguy99 (Feb 15, 2019)

Hey Guys wondering if anyone can give me a review on the Rude Boi OG #7 and Over Flo OG , plant size structure yield , bud taste etc Also I believe Kush4Breakfast and Archive Seed teamed for white tahoe cookies anyone have any info on that . thanks


----------



## quiescent (Feb 15, 2019)

There's lots of info on the rude boi, if you search this thread all the individual posts will show up.


----------



## coppershot (Feb 18, 2019)

Has anyone recieved Archive Slurricane from verdors yet? Does anyone know if this drop was presales or whatnot?


----------



## quiescent (Feb 18, 2019)

I got a few packs of Casper OG from shn presale. They arrived in my city yesterday, gonna have to wait till tomorrow to get them though. I imagine that there's about to be a lot of people with the slurricane soon.


----------



## coppershot (Feb 18, 2019)

quiescent said:


> I got a few packs of Casper OG from shn presale. They arrived in my city yesterday, gonna have to wait till tomorrow to get them though. I imagine that there's about to be a lot of people with the slurricane soon.


So there was a recent Archive presale with vendors? I am just trying to confirm if the response I got from Platinum Seeds is legit, that they are waiting to the Slurricane beans to be recieved from Archive...


----------



## Houstini (Feb 18, 2019)

coppershot said:


> Has anyone recieved Archive Slurricane from verdors yet? Does anyone know if this drop was presales or whatnot?


I got mine on Friday from Oregon elite, seems like they put them up for sale before they actually had them available to ship. Looks like other vendors did the same thing.


----------



## quiescent (Feb 18, 2019)

Yeah, I dunno if it was pre sold other places but shn had a presale. I ordered around 2 weeks ago if that helps.


----------



## numberfour (Feb 18, 2019)

coppershot said:


> So there was a recent Archive presale with vendors? I am just trying to confirm if the response I got from Platinum Seeds is legit, that they are waiting to the Slurricane beans to be recieved from Archive...


I got the same response from the same vendor a few days ago. Didnt know it was a pre sale but that don't bother me too much.


----------



## coppershot (Feb 18, 2019)

numberfour said:


> I got the same response from the same vendor a few days ago. Didnt know it was a pre sale but that don't bother me too much.


Yeah it doesnt bother me but I haven't used this vendor, so I was a bit uncertain, and I didnt know that they were presales... went on the site yesterday and noticed that Slurricane isnt listed on the site so that was a bit disconcerting. Cheers!


----------



## kona gold (Feb 18, 2019)

coppershot said:


> Yeah it doesnt bother me but I haven't used this vendor, so I was a bit uncertain, and I didnt know that they were presales... went on the site yesterday and noticed that Slurricane isnt listed on the site so that was a bit disconcerting. Cheers!


Yeah, I'm hoping these guys are legit to!


----------



## numberfour (Feb 18, 2019)

coppershot said:


> Yeah it doesnt bother me but I haven't used this vendor, so I was a bit uncertain, and I didnt know that they were presales... went on the site yesterday and noticed that Slurricane isnt listed on the site so that was a bit disconcerting. Cheers!


I get you, first time for me using this vendor. I was sold on the easy payments and reasonable over seas shipping lol. I have used a couple of these smaller type boutique shops recently and they've come through so far.

Yeah quite a number of Archives strains have gone from that site, my bet is they will only be getting X amount of the _pre sales_ and they sold fast. 

Was recently gifted a killer clone of Dosido, one of the most impressive smokes I've had in a long time.


----------



## SMT69 (Feb 18, 2019)

I emailed them (platinum) about my 2 orders
They said the pre sale beans arrived Friday to them, and since Monday is a holiday most will be shipped out Tuesday, I’ve received no emails or updates

Looks like Platinum and Neptune seedbanks are one and the same. Again, I’ve been ordering thru most other popular banks, even overseas, these guys are shady...I won’t be ordering thru them again. Shuda gone with shn or oes but they were sold out already


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 18, 2019)

SMT69 said:


> I emailed them (platinum) about my 2 orders
> They said the pre sale beans arrived Friday to them, and since Monday is a holiday most will be shipped out Tuesday, I’ve received no emails or updates
> 
> Looks like Platinum and Neptune seedbanks are one and the same. Again, I’ve been ordering thru most other popular banks, even overseas, these guys are shady...I won’t be ordering thru them again. Shuda gone with shn or oes but they were sold out already


I can see the similarities between the 2 vendors, but Neptune carries more breeders than Platinum and Neptune has never been shady to me.
Hope you guys get your seeds.


----------



## coppershot (Feb 18, 2019)

I am sure these guys are legit. If it works out I may put through more orders. When I emailed they responded quickly so that is certainly a positive.


----------



## klx (Feb 18, 2019)

I'm waiting on Platinum too. Got same response - waiting on beans, will ship them when they arrive. Not heard anything further but I am hopeful that @ThaDocta1 does not give his beans to untrustworthy folks so am sure its just a slight delay...hopefully lol


----------



## Luthais (Feb 18, 2019)

SHN ordered on the 6th. Slurricane. Got this today: HI,your order included a presale item. We only received half the shipment we expected,Your order will go out as soon as we get the product in house, I apologize for the delay..

Sounds like they were oversold.


----------



## smashcity (Feb 18, 2019)

I ordered a pack through neptune like a week and half ago. emailed them asking about my order on Thursday and was told that the seeds had not arrived from archiveand that they were delayed due to that snow storm. Hopefully they received them and are sending them out.

I've never had a bad experience with neptune so I figure that snow storm must've been one hell of a storm. I have faith that they will come tho hopefully


----------



## quiescent (Feb 18, 2019)

Luthais said:


> SHN ordered on the 6th. Slurricane. Got this today: HI,your order included a presale item. We only received half the shipment we expected,Your order will go out as soon as we get the product in house, I apologize for the delay..
> 
> Sounds like they were oversold.


SHN has a reputation for doing this with pre orders. Hopefully you end up with some slurricane.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 18, 2019)

Anyone order through Artizen and received them yet?

Sent them a MO last week.


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 18, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Anyone order through Artizen and received them yet?
> 
> Sent them a MO last week.


No, I was wondering the same thing. Makes me wonder if the packs they are selling are a "pre-sale" like the other spots and they didnt announce it as so.
If it is a presale...it needs to be announced as so. I dont play that presale shit.


----------



## klx (Feb 18, 2019)

Ok so clearly none of the distributors had these beans when they sold them. I hope they made enough to service the orders!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 18, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> No, I was wondering the same thing. Makes me wonder if the packs they are selling are a "pre-sale" like the other spots and they didnt announce it as so.
> If it is a presale...it needs to be announced as so. I dont play that presale shit.


I'd be pissed if it was pre order. Well hopefully they send them out tomorrow but I know they received the MO already.


----------



## Houstini (Feb 18, 2019)

How can so many vendors put inventory live that is not in stock without any mention of presale. I do understand the weather but these went live before the PNW got hit with snow.


----------



## SMT69 (Feb 18, 2019)

they were listed as pre order when i bought them thru platinum and neptune, but, I wonder, why bother with that sht, just list um when u got um, then theres no bs

I’ll be stoked nonetheless if/when i get um tho


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Feb 18, 2019)

SMT69 said:


> I emailed them (platinum) about my 2 orders
> They said the pre sale beans arrived Friday to them, and since Monday is a holiday most will be shipped out Tuesday, I’ve received no emails or updates
> 
> Looks like Platinum and Neptune seedbanks are one and the same. Again, I’ve been ordering thru most other popular banks, even overseas, these guys are shady...I won’t be ordering thru them again. Shuda gone with shn or oes but they were sold out already


Platinum is legit. I've never had a problem with them. Chill out and just wait


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 19, 2019)

I got an email from Artizen saying my beans shipped today so hopefully have them by Sat.


----------



## greencropper (Feb 19, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I got an email from Artizen saying my beans shipped today so hopefully have them by Sat.


i just got an email from platinumseedbank saying Slurricane were shipped with tracking # included...happy days are here again!


----------



## oGeeFarms (Feb 19, 2019)

ordered 5 archive packs from artizen only got 1 pack of slurricane. i feel like if you're going to give people who only bought 1 pack of seeds a free pack of slurricane then i should get a few. items were also preorder but not advertised(sent my payment in jan31), getting my order in 2 shipments(still waiting on my second shipment).


----------



## coppershot (Feb 19, 2019)

greencropper said:


> i just got an email from platinumseedbank saying Slurricane were shipped with tracking # included...happy days are here again!


No email for me yet. I will give them another day or two and then shoot them an email if I haven't received any updates. Glad you got yours!


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 19, 2019)

oGeeFarms said:


> ordered 5 archive packs from artizen only got 1 pack of slurricane. i feel like if you're going to give people who only bought 1 pack of seeds a free pack of slurricane then i should get a few. items were also preorder but not advertised(sent my payment in jan31), getting my order in 2 shipments(still waiting on my second shipment).


Must be traveling by steam ship around the Cape! 
Who did you order through?


----------



## oGeeFarms (Feb 19, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> Must be traveling by steam ship around the Cape!
> Who did you order through?


sweeties, lemonheads, rudeboi, dosiface, grimace.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 19, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> Must be traveling by steam ship around the Cape!
> Who did you order through?


I believe he got them through artizen

"ordered 5 archive packs from artizen only got 1 pack of slurricane."


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 19, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I believe he got them through artizen
> 
> "ordered 5 archive packs from artizen only got 1 pack of slurricane."


I missed that crucial piece of the puzzle. I must be losing my mind!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 19, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> I missed that crucial piece of the puzzle. I must be losing my mind!


It happens my friend. 

It happens to me more and more as the days go bye. Also have those "what the fuck was I just doing" or "why the hell did I walk into the kitchen, what was I gonna grab?" moments a lot more.


----------



## greencropper (Feb 19, 2019)

coppershot said:


> No email for me yet. I will give them another day or two and then shoot them an email if I haven't received any updates. Glad you got yours!


thanks, i think we will get what we ordered, possibly they were swamped and caught offguard!


----------



## Houstini (Feb 19, 2019)

I’m really appalled with how this was handled across vendors


----------



## Houstini (Feb 19, 2019)

Wonder how the banks are handling in-house drops???


----------



## Buss Relville (Feb 19, 2019)

oGeeFarms said:


> sweeties, lemonheads, rudeboi, dosiface, grimace.



nice choices. I have seen sweeties & grimace both grown out, both indoor. both sooo dank.

if i was to fiend out and get another pack, grimace def on the list.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 21, 2019)

Got my slurricane f1s today from Artizen. No freebies but I did get a janky sticker that went right in the garbage though. 

I don't buy seeds for freebies but in this competitive market I'm dumbfounded by seed banks and breeders not throwing around freebies. It is such an easy way to gain more customers.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 21, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Got my slurricane f1s today from Artizen. No freebies but I did get a janky sticker that went right in the garbage though.
> 
> I don't buy seeds for freebies but in this competitive market I'm dumbfounded by seed banks and breeders not throwing around freebies. It is such an easy way to gain more customers.


Do you not like stickers? 
GLG and Seeds Here Now both send some hokey stickers with every order, but they have free seeds. Seeds Here Now sends some real nice seeds.


----------



## Houstini (Feb 21, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> Do you not like stickers?
> GLG and Seeds Here Now both send some hokey stickers with every order, but they have free seeds. Seeds Here Now sends some real nice seeds.


SHN always stiffs me on freebies


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 21, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> Do you not like stickers?
> GLG and Seeds Here Now both send some hokey stickers with every order, but they have free seeds. Seeds Here Now sends some real nice seeds.


It literally was just a shitty white and green sticker for some "breeder" 20 420 or some shit, lol. Pass 

No freebies is just dumb from a business stand point. I mean why would you buy cereal with no prize? 

"Like corn flakes without the milk"


----------



## Houstini (Feb 21, 2019)

But these were hate beans. No love for the hate beans, they’re still in my stash. At least OES sent out a freebie, 1 Cannarado apple something reg. At least it was a freebie, what the heck 1 reg bean???


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 21, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> It literally was just a shitty white and green sticker for some "breeder" 20 420 or some shit, lol. Pass
> 
> No freebies is just dumb from a business stand point. I mean why would you buy cereal with no prize?
> 
> "Like corn flakes without the milk"


----------



## socaljoe (Feb 21, 2019)

coppershot said:


> No email for me yet. I will give them another day or two and then shoot them an email if I haven't received any updates. Glad you got yours!


Heard anything yet?

I just sent off an email requesting a status update for my order.


----------



## coppershot (Feb 21, 2019)

socaljoe said:


> Heard anything yet?
> 
> I just sent off an email requesting a status update for my order.


I sent them an email yesterday at 4pm MT.... I let them know a some folks have recieved shipping confirmation...

radio silence so far...

will give them a few days to catch up and get back at me. Not stressing, I am sure it will work out for us.

*edit - I will update this thread as soon as I know something.


----------



## widgetkicker (Feb 21, 2019)

I decided to get a pack of slurricane right after artizen posted this on Instagram, https://www.instagram.com/p/Bt83FN-gbjJ/ 

"!!NEXT 50 WEBSITE ORDERS GET A GIFT (6REGS) PACK OF MENDO COOKIES COMPLEMENTS OF @twenty20genetics GREAT CHANCE TO SNAG THE NEW @archiveseedbank AND GET SOMETHING EXTRA!!"

Now, I have no way of knowing how many orders they get. But I do know that their inventory of slurricane went down by 3 packs while I was making up my mind. I would have a very hard time believing that 47+ other people bought something other than slurricane during that time. So if I don't get some freebies, I'm not going to go in a killing spree or anything, but I will be mildly annoyed and never shop at artizen again.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Feb 21, 2019)

socaljoe said:


> Heard anything yet?
> 
> I just sent off an email requesting a status update for my order.





coppershot said:


> I sent them an email yesterday at 4pm MT.... I let them know a some folks have recieved shipping confirmation...
> 
> radio silence so far...
> 
> ...


Platinum Seed Bank? I emailed last night about a status update and received a prompt reply that they were waiting for more beans from Archive, set to arrive this week.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 21, 2019)

Houstini said:


> SHN always stiffs me on freebies


I don't know, I've always got great freebies from them.
Everyone but Greenpoint has given me free seeds.


----------



## coppershot (Feb 21, 2019)

Yeah that's them. really appreciate the update.

Would be nice if they could have provided that to me but .. they were prompt with my first inquiry. this one not so much lol


----------



## klx (Feb 21, 2019)

Me too I chased em up as well. They are probably like fuck where are these beans these guys are annoying haha


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 21, 2019)

If I didn't have giant hands I would say these pouches from archive are tiny, lol. 

So far the smallest seed pack, size wise. Must mean he is frugal as funk.


----------



## coppershot (Feb 21, 2019)

Lol. Mafaka got his beans!

You goona pop those right away or are you full right now? I dont any room tonrun mine for awhile. I got too many going on.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 21, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> View attachment 4287163
> If I didn't have giant hands I would say these pouches from archive are tiny, lol.
> 
> So far the smallest seed pack, size wise. Must mean he is frugal as funk.


That's hilarious! I noticed they are small as well.
Pisces genetics are the same size.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 21, 2019)

It sucks but kinda doesn't suck but I was gonna pop like 5 of these right away but my brother actually got off his butt and sent me 3 mimosa phenos and 2 Luxor phenos cuts and they'll be here tomorrow so I gots to wait a bit. But soon


----------



## quiescent (Feb 21, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> I don't know, I've always got great freebies from them.
> Everyone but Greenpoint has given me free seeds.


I've only placed a few orders with them and I've never gotten freebies. I always drop $200+. This past time I got 3 packs of Casper og, nothing. 

I avoid them like the plague because they're some money grubbing shit stains but sometimes it's the only way to get some things without going to other overcharging banks with terrible customer service. At least shn is efficient I guess.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 21, 2019)

quiescent said:


> I've only placed a few orders with them and I've never gotten freebies. I always drop $200+. This past time I got 3 packs of Casper og, nothing.
> 
> I avoid them like the plague because they're some money grubbing shit stains but sometimes it's the only way to get some things without going to other overcharging banks with terrible customer service. At least shn is efficient I guess.


I can take em or leave em. Horror seeds and Sol are my preferred banks.
My last order from them was the Archive Yuck Mouth preorder and a pack of Top Dawg I Del La D. I recieved a 2 seed pack of rainbow driver. fems and a full pack of Canna Tsu x time wreck.
They are reliable as well. I can usually get 10 -20% off from them with a code, so my Archive preorder was way cheaper than they're competitors.


----------



## greencropper (Feb 21, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> I can take em or leave em. Horror seeds and Sol are my preferred banks.
> My last order from them was the Archive Yuck Mouth preorder and a pack of Top Dawg I Del La D. I recieved a 2 seed pack of rainbow driver. fems and a full pack of Canna Tsu x time wreck.
> They are reliable as well. I can usually get 10 -20% off from them with a code, so my Archive preorder was way cheaper than they're competitors.


have horrorseeds still got the phone up deal or have they modernized?


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 21, 2019)

They have a website and it's the same procedure as the rest.
https://seedsofhorror.com


----------



## greencropper (Feb 21, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> They have a website and it's the same procedure as the rest.
> https://seedsofhorror.com


same procedure as the rest? they all have different methods...some CC email invoice, some paypal, some cash/bitcoin etc...sorry i asked


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 21, 2019)

greencropper said:


> same procedure as the rest? they all have different methods...some CC email invoice, some paypal, some cash/bitcoin etc...sorry i asked


Ok, I wasn't trying to be rude. 
It's just not my business to announce what practices a seed vendor uses to disperse their "novelty birdseed" on a public forum.


----------



## socaljoe (Feb 22, 2019)

coppershot said:


> I sent them an email yesterday at 4pm MT.... I let them know a some folks have recieved shipping confirmation...
> 
> radio silence so far...
> 
> ...


I can do patience, so I'm not stressing. Just wanted to make sure I wasn't the only one who hasn't gotten an update.

Seems like they could've managed this preorder business a bit better, but it is what it is.


----------



## Luthais (Feb 22, 2019)

Order of slurricane f1 from SHN not shipped yet, although James Bean had them in stock until yesterday.


----------



## ThaDocta1 (Feb 22, 2019)

What happened is the retailers asked for a certain amount of stock and it sold out immediately that weekend. This also happened to be the weekend where we received 2 ft of snow up here. Employees didn't come to work (big icy hill to work) and pretty much all mail courier services were closed. This delayed everything for over a week as it kept snowing and delaying restocks. I apologize for any delays but the weather can't be stopped sometimes.

The packaging is small for stealthiness and space saving. Unlike most breeders, we keep EVERYTHING refrigerated, always. With some big bulky box, there's no way to store everything efficiently without a walk in cooler. It's hilarious you think a small package means its that much cheaper. The backwards associations some people will make is just comical sometimes.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 22, 2019)

ThaDocta1 said:


> What happened is the retailers asked for a certain amount of stock and it sold out immediately that weekend. This also happened to be the weekend where we received 2 ft of snow up here. Employees didn't come to work (big icy hill to work) and pretty much all mail courier services were closed. This delayed everything for over a week as it kept snowing and delaying restocks. I apologize for any delays but the weather can't be stopped sometimes.
> 
> The packaging is small for stealthiness. It's hilarious you think a small package means its that much cheaper. The backwards associations some people will make is just comical sometimes.


What's comical is how the Northwest shuts down after it snows.


----------



## Observe & Report (Feb 22, 2019)

ThaDocta1 said:


> The packaging is small for stealthiness.


I know I'm not the only one that hates big sealed packs that take up too much space in the freezer or fridge.


----------



## waterproof808 (Feb 22, 2019)

I like small, efficient packaging. Bulky stuff takes up too much space in the vault


----------



## ThaDocta1 (Feb 22, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> What's comical is how the Northwest shuts down after it snows.


That too. Nothing I can do about it.


----------



## Daddi0Grower (Feb 22, 2019)

anyone know why the fems are priced so low? Doughlato & Rainbow belt are only $135 cdn, while dank dough regs are $265 ? I grabbed the doughlato today


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 22, 2019)

ThaDocta1 said:


> What happened is the retailers asked for a certain amount of stock and it sold out immediately that weekend. This also happened to be the weekend where we received 2 ft of snow up here. Employees didn't come to work (big icy hill to work) and pretty much all mail courier services were closed. This delayed everything for over a week as it kept snowing and delaying restocks. I apologize for any delays but the weather can't be stopped sometimes.
> 
> The packaging is small for stealthiness and space saving. Unlike most breeders, we keep EVERYTHING refrigerated, always. With some big bulky box, there's no way to store everything efficiently without a walk in cooler. It's hilarious you think a small package means its that much cheaper. The backwards associations some people will make is just comical sometimes.


Calm yourself down buddy, it was a fucking joke.


----------



## MemoryLossSearch (Feb 22, 2019)

ThaDocta1 said:


> That too. Nothing I can do about it.


Thadocta1... Do you know who 'Tim' the good friend of Archive seedbank is ?? he was responsible for the Amnesia 'Tim's' cut used in Archive's Memory Loss line.
Would appreciate any info please


----------



## ThaDocta1 (Feb 22, 2019)

Daddi0Grower said:


> anyone know why the fems are priced so low? Doughlato & Rainbow belt are only $135 cdn, while dank dough regs are $265 ? I grabbed the doughlato today


Because there is 6 seeds instead of 12. And making feminized seeds takes a fraction of the work to make as breeding and selecting a male/female line does.


thenotsoesoteric said:


> Calm yourself down buddy, it was a fucking joke.


Hence why I said it's comical. Settle down buddy.


----------



## Daddi0Grower (Feb 22, 2019)

ThaDocta1 said:


> Because there is 6 seeds instead of 12. And making feminized seeds takes a fraction of the work to make as breeding and selecting a male/female line does.
> 
> 
> Hence why I said it's comical. Settle down buddy.


Canada seeds site says 12 seeds. So I’m expecting 12. That reason does not make sense. Why come online with an attitude towards everyone daily ?


----------



## ThaDocta1 (Feb 22, 2019)

Daddi0Grower said:


> Canada seeds site says 12 seeds. So I’m expecting 12. That reason does not make sense. Why come online with an attitude towards everyone daily ?


Well I apologize. Canada seeds should say 6 seeds. I gave you the two reasons why our fems are cheaper. What more would you like to know?


----------



## coppershot (Feb 22, 2019)

Maybe the site has them mislabeled? The sites that I have seen listing Archive Gear has the fems priced cheaper cause there are only 6 seeds. 

What site are you looking at?


----------



## MemoryLossSearch (Feb 22, 2019)

ThaDocta1 said:


> Because there is 6 seeds instead of 12. And making feminized seeds takes a fraction of the work to make as breeding and selecting a male/female line does.
> 
> 
> Hence why I said it's comical. Settle down buddy.


Thadocta1... Do you know who 'Tim' the good friend of Archive seedbank is ?? he was responsible for the Amnesia 'Tim's' cut used in Archive's Memory Loss line.​ Would appreciate any info please​


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 22, 2019)

MemoryLossSearch said:


> Thadocta1... Do you know who 'Tim' the good friend of Archive seedbank is ?? he was responsible for the Amnesia 'Tim's' cut used in Archive's Memory Loss line.
> Would appreciate any info please​


If you want to "tag Thadocta1 you need to put @ in front, so like @thenotsoesoteric


----------



## MemoryLossSearch (Feb 22, 2019)

Even a


thenotsoesoteric said:


> If you want to "tag Thadocta1 you need to put @ in front, so like @thenotsoesoteric


Thanks ))


----------



## MemoryLossSearch (Feb 22, 2019)

@ThaDocta1... Do you know who 'Tim' the good friend of Archive seedbank is ?? he was responsible for the Amnesia 'Tim's' cut used in Archive's Memory Loss line.​ Would appreciate any info please​


----------



## Observe & Report (Feb 22, 2019)

ThaDocta1 said:


> making feminized seeds takes a fraction of the work to make as breeding and selecting a male/female line does


There isn't any reason you couldn't put in work to pick two great females. Except that it is tedious and takes a lot of time and space. That's why reg seed makers don't do it either.


----------



## ThaDocta1 (Feb 22, 2019)

Observe & Report said:


> There isn't any reason you couldn't put in work to pick two great females. Except that it is tedious and takes a lot of time and space. That's why reg seed makers don't do it either.


The task of finding a suitable female is much easier, in general, because the traits we are seeking are on display with the females selected. Males are a shot in the dark, with a 2 watt flashlight, until you have tested the progeny from your selections. The statistical odds of dead ends and poor selections are much higher working males into lines, than working strictly with females. The main reason being you can't immediately ascertain visually or sensually, a males own quality, and potential ability to breed "keeper" females.


----------



## MemoryLossSearch (Feb 23, 2019)

ThaDocta1 said:


> The task of finding a suitable female is much easier, in general, because the traits we are seeking are on display with the females selected. Males are a shot in the dark, with a 2 watt flashlight, until you have tested the progeny from your selections. The statistical odds of dead ends and poor selections are much higher working males into lines, than working strictly with females. The main reason being you can't immediately ascertain visually or sensually, a males own quality, and potential ability to breed "keeper" females.


@ThaDocta1... Do you know who 'Tim' the good friend of Archive seedbank is ?? he was responsible for the Amnesia 'Tim's' cut used in Archive's Memory Loss line.
 Would appreciate any info please​Even a 'No' is suffice...


----------



## coppershot (Feb 23, 2019)

@socaljoe 

Plantinum got back to me this morning. They are waiting for seeds from Archive and they were apologetic about the delay. 

Should be out any day.


----------



## skuba (Feb 23, 2019)

I got Flavour Pack and Rainbow Belts last week from Artizen, along with some packs from The Source Genetics. artizen was pretty quick with my order and I got a free pack of uncirculated Og x schlemons


----------



## socaljoe (Feb 23, 2019)

coppershot said:


> @socaljoe
> 
> Plantinum got back to me this morning. They are waiting for seeds from Archive and they were apologetic about the delay.
> 
> Should be out any day.


Thanks. I heard back from them as well, so it shouldn't be long now.


----------



## SMT69 (Feb 23, 2019)

Platinum came thru with my order, no freebies but idgaf..... I'm impressed with platinum, not so much with neptune


----------



## Luthais (Feb 23, 2019)

Good info here at about the 6 min. mark.:


----------



## MemoryLossSearch (Feb 24, 2019)

@Anybody .Am i too newbe of a member to get a reasonable response...? looked on as hijacking thread or sumthin? new to forums, dont know the local etiquet. ))

So would any body else know anything about 'Our good friend' of Archive 'Tim' from colorado. Who provided the Amnesia used in Memory Loss line?? or am i trying to flog a dead horse.
Please any info would be very helpfull


----------



## MemoryLossSearch (Feb 24, 2019)

or IS it you Thadokta1 and your just to coy to sayso.... )


----------



## quiescent (Feb 24, 2019)

You've posted the same question 6 times. Why does it matter who the fuck Tim is? 

If you want info on the plants I'm sure you'd get a response, maybe not now, but you could have.


----------



## coppershot (Feb 24, 2019)

Why dont you email archive theough their website? Might get lucky.


----------



## MemoryLossSearch (Feb 24, 2019)

coppershot said:


> Why dont you email archive theough their website? Might get lucky.


@coppershot .Thanks for your reply. i have done and speekeasy seed advice, en seedfinder... lol found somthing about Thadocta1 being close to Archive, thaught id ask.....I know i dont Deserve any answers but ,being one of the best iv found for info thaught id join and ask. do you know what im talking about.


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 24, 2019)

Don't know who Colorado Tim is, but mention that strain online and that name pops up everytime, lol. ALso looks like most of those threads for that strain are at the farmer, just sayin


----------



## coppershot (Feb 24, 2019)

I dont know the answer that which you seek. @ThaDocta1 doesn't post in here regularly, despite his recent presence, so I thought that you may have more luck hitting them up directly. 

Respectfully, why is this question so important?


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 24, 2019)

I figure he wants to meet Tim to get the cut. Dr was here friday


----------



## MemoryLossSearch (Feb 24, 2019)

@Bodyne, thanks. drivin me bonkers. Tim must have been a green fingered muthafjuka, just like DJ Shorts id guess. like DJ's different exotic techniques with lighting cycles, blah blah blah. being a good friend , but probably just made up?? mystery, il not ask anymore quiscent.


----------



## MemoryLossSearch (Feb 24, 2019)

@coppershot. its fine ,Things you want in life, discontinued medicinal cup winning, stable genetics that are very hard to find nowadays, or discontinued. trying to educate myself ,ie, researching Skunk #1 pheno, cheeze, given to Exodus = Exodus Cheese... 'Tim's cut ' Amnesia, certain pheno with charachteristics, Memory Loss, Whats happened to that, just my own want to know, is that a credible reason? )) i got hold of THSeeds Elec Lemon G, buzzin my arse off. the last in the uk, or the world for i was concerned,until a friend found some more on Kiwi seeds? if there were any Memory Loss,or Lemon Amnesia anywhere, id love to hear about.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 24, 2019)

I think I read that Tim was a good friend, from Colorado, that had an exceptional cut of Amnesia Haze.
What else do you need to know? 
You want his address?


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 24, 2019)

old threads on farmer are 4 yrs old, he may have kicked the bucket or in the crossbar hotel, just sayin, been a minute or two.


----------



## MemoryLossSearch (Feb 24, 2019)

When looking at family tree's of strains, the breeders 'cut' is usually naming the breeder. ie. 'dj shorts ' cut. you can then go find info on said breeder. Anybody blessed enough to hold the Exeptional cut ofAmnesia Haze, but zero info,apart from good friend colorado. just wanted more.
thanks for your time anyway you lot.


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 24, 2019)

MemoryLossSearch said:


> When looking at family tree's of strains, the breeders 'cut' is usually naming the breeder. ie. 'dj shorts ' cut. you can then go find info on said breeder. Anybody blessed enough to hold the Exeptional cut ofAmnesia Haze, but zero info,apart from good friend colorado. just wanted more.
> thanks for your time anyway you lot.


it almost reads like archive got the cut from Tim, as in its Tim's cut that Archive uses. They do say good friends though.


----------



## MemoryLossSearch (Feb 24, 2019)

what else was that Amnesia crossed with. nxt gen strains??did it ever win on its own?
wheres it gone....lol


----------



## MemoryLossSearch (Feb 24, 2019)

yes. tims cut was used according to... but it does say from 'our' good friend tim...))being a good friend seemed easy to ask........


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 24, 2019)

don't laugh, but mephisto has the bx1 crossed to Walter White for a auto fem version, fugue state. Looks like a few banks like the Vault have regs of it.


----------



## MemoryLossSearch (Feb 24, 2019)

@Bodyne.lovely. i will look into it, cheerz


----------



## MemoryLossSearch (Feb 24, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> don't laugh, but mephisto has the bx1 crossed to Walter White for a auto fem version, fugue state. Looks like a few banks like the Vault have regs of it.


@@Bodyne.... you ffin diamond.


----------



## Houstini (Feb 24, 2019)

Rare dankness uses amnesia haze. But this thread is getting sidetracked slightly. My .02


----------



## rastakolnikov (Feb 24, 2019)

UK source for Memory Loss seeds
https://www.alibongocannabisseeds.co.uk/product/archive-seeds-memory-loss-regular-cannabis-seeds-10049/


----------



## MemoryLossSearch (Feb 25, 2019)

Not really gettin sidetracked tho is it. it is Archive related...Thanks rastakolnikov.
So if Strain database sais ' O haze'. Nevilles Haze....i can find details about that cant i.
Shantibabas cut.... can find info.... GOOD friend of ARCHIVE...... Fucklall. so forget it thanks to all that replied positively. 
unless im buying seeds or slagging somebody off or givvin a brown nose., is this what iv been missing all these years not using forums and social media. wtf, sidetrack now i agree.


----------



## MemoryLossSearch (Feb 25, 2019)

MemoryLossSearch said:


> Not really gettin sidetracked tho is it. it is Archive related...Thanks rastakolnikov.
> So if Strain database sais ' O haze'. Nevilles Haze....i can find details about that cant i.
> Shantibabas cut.... can find info.... GOOD friend of ARCHIVE...... Fucklall. so forget it thanks to all that replied positively.
> unless im buying seeds or slagging somebody off or givvin a brown nose., is this what iv been missing all these years not using forums and social media. wtf, sidetrack now i agree.


*Archive Seeds - Memory Loss Regular Cannabis Seeds​*
 
The Amnesia Haze, from cannabis cup winning seeds, produced an amazing select clone that we received from our good friend Tim in Colorado.
A fast finishing, pungent, bubblegum/guava/fruit undertone with an overwhelmingly strong peppered incense smell that's unmistakeably from some epic Dutch Haze pedigree. It's a match made in heaven when crossed with the best the West Coast US has to offer.
The Face Off OG male with it's Indica leaning characteristics combined with some of the best sativa Amsterdam haze on the market makes for a large fast finishing, easy to grow, heavy yielding plants with a strong aromas and such a mind warping high that it's likely to induce short term "Memory Loss".
Great strain for Hash and Concentrates so get out your Bubblebags!

Genetics: Amnesia Haze x Face Off OG BX1
Yield: Above Average
Type: Indica Dominant
Flowering Time:70 Days
​


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 25, 2019)

MemoryLossSearch said:


> *Archive Seeds - Memory Loss Regular Cannabis Seeds*​
> 
> The Amnesia Haze, from cannabis cup winning seeds, produced an amazing select clone that we received from our good friend Tim in Colorado.
> A fast finishing, pungent, bubblegum/guava/fruit undertone with an overwhelmingly strong peppered incense smell that's unmistakeably from some epic Dutch Haze pedigree. It's a match made in heaven when crossed with the best the West Coast US has to offer.
> ...


If you google Amnesia Haze that has won Cannabis Cups most results send you back to Soma Seeds.

I don't know what kind of information you are looking for specifically but there's no lack of info on that strain, it's been around and grown for 20 years.

"Whenever we got a new craze in the weed world, Soma does his own take on it, like SoGouda when Cheese arrived, well Somas Amnesia Haze is his similar thing, it bears no relation to the HyPro/Moppel/Core Amnesia clone

Somas version is classic Sativa, all woody type aromas, whereas the Amnesia Clone is distinctively lemony, in a slightly over mature style, not fresh/zingy, really easy to tell apart. The clone is stronger and yields better, also has way more bag appeal and is now an internationally known standard. Overproduced,it has actually dropped in price in Holland because of her success

The original clone was found in a pack of old Greenhouse Super Silver Haze, according to what Mr HyPro told MrHaze and others, originally. .."

Then there's this from IC


----------



## MemoryLossSearch (Feb 25, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> If you google Amnesia Haze that has won Cannabis Cups most results send you back to Soma Seeds.
> 
> I don't know what kind of information you are looking for specifically but there's no lack of info on that strain, it's been around and grown for 20 years.
> 
> ...


@Mr.Head. Was originally trying to find info on breeders and techniques,What made them good enough to hold the mother used in MemoryLoss...for example, 
Archive's website says lots about protecting genetics and holding information on all past and present strains, for education etc.
Thadocta being mentioned in another Archive story, i found myself in Rollitup, was just a what i thaught was an innocent question has turned into ...
Thanks for your post Mr.Head. much abliged. ))


----------



## quiescent (Feb 25, 2019)

It was a good plant, it smoked nice. It was used to make seeds. Not much more to it man. 

Pop seeds, grow plants, smoke em, keep what you liked smoking and growing..... You'll figure it out eventually.


----------



## Anothermeduser (Feb 25, 2019)

i imagine thadocta is thinking, fuck why did I put my buddy Tims name in the descriptions


----------



## MemoryLossSearch (Feb 25, 2019)

Anothermeduser said:


> i imagine thadocta is thinking, fuck why did I put my buddy Tims name in the descriptions


i suppose like digging for diamonds... do you just collect the dusted shitters on the surface or do you dig to find the mamoth fkin hard to get one's.Thanks fr all input even sarky ones, love it.


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 25, 2019)

he put his buddy's name on the descriptor so it must have meant something, unless there is no Tim the thadocta didn't want to admit it was just his own cut. have to juice the story somehow.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 25, 2019)

Anybody feel like gambling? There's 2 packs of slurricane over at GLO.


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 25, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> Anybody feel like gambling? There's 2 packs of slurricane over at GLO.


Whats GLO?


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 25, 2019)

Green line organics


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 25, 2019)

Lol

When I first seen your quote I for some reason thought of OES, didn't even realize it was glo. That guy is a head case. Was gonna order some orange tree but then seen his IG page and him just always bitching or threatening to take all the seeds off the site, bitching about it takes weeks to ship people's shit etc. Naw, I'll take the option.


Bakersfield said:


> Green line organics


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 25, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Lol
> 
> When I first seen your quote I for some reason thought of OES, didn't even realize it was glo. That guy is a head case. Was gonna order some orange tree but then seen his IG page and him just always bitching or threatening to take all the seeds off the site, bitching about it takes weeks to ship people's shit etc. Naw, I'll take the option.


I ordered from him about 4 times using a prepaid card. No problems, but then so many reports started coming in about being ripped off. Haven't ordered from him in about a year and a half, and if I did it would be for no more than $60.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 25, 2019)

Yuck Mouth -GMO x Dosido.
Day 28. 4 weeks in and these girls are doing there thing.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Feb 26, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> Anybody feel like gambling? There's 2 packs of slurricane over at GLO.


He never even bothered sending my 3 Tidal wave packs. That was like 800 bucks right there. I wouldn't fuckin do it. Dude is a thief.


----------



## Southerner (Feb 26, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> I ordered from him about 4 times using a prepaid card. No problems, but then so many reports started coming in about being ripped off. Haven't ordered from him in about a year and a half, and if I did it would be for no more than $60.


I used to do the same thing, never spent over 120$ per order. Every order came, usually in 3 weeks or so. As his inventory got lower and rep deteriorated, I felt like getting ripped was going to be inevitable so stopped. There’s still a few packs on there that I would like to buy for the price he has listed, but not worth the gamble.


----------



## skuba (Feb 26, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> Yuck Mouth -GMO x Dosido.
> Day 28. 4 weeks in and these girls are doing there thing.
> View attachment 4289744


Lookin good! Wish I’d gotten some of those they’re setting up nicely


----------



## DaveJonesFan (Feb 26, 2019)

Still nothing from SHN on the shipment of the new release stuff ordered within the first few hours of drop, so that's sort of a bummer. I did see they listed more stock after the very initial wave of slurricanes and fems sold out, so they probably sent out the stock of beans they had to the CC payment people even if they were in that second wholesale order and I got the short end with the money order deal?

Thanks for the unlisted freebie 2 pack of Rainbow Driver with the Dosidos 18 F2 sale though, got those!


----------



## Luthais (Feb 26, 2019)

yeah, they haven't shipped my Slurricane order from the 6th either. Never had any problems with SHN before this. I used GLO about a month ago and the order arrived within a week or so. Had maybe 5 orders before and always got my stuff. Sometimes had to wait a couple weeks for shipping.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Feb 26, 2019)

Do not use GLO. I have thread here where he stole my money twice. The guy is a complete rip off. There is a thread in the icmag photography section as well. He keeps high dollar out of state orders and then threatens to rat you out. I have no doubts lots of small orders are fulfilled. Name of the game.

After the first theft over a phone via text he offered to give me his beans in place of Archives. I suspect he doesn't have even half the shit he posts up. He said, "it was a lot harder to replace other peoples stuff". This was before I saw one of his workers posting on instagram he straight kept my money and for absolutely ridiculous reasons that never happened to another person he ripped off trying to defend the company. So, I sent in money again for another order of which he never bothered even marking as sent off again. Cash was kept. Half my order was archive half was his. about 1300$ total he kept.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 26, 2019)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Do not use GLO. I have thread here where he stole my money twice. The guy is a complete rip off. There is a thread in the icmag photography section as well. He keeps high dollar out of state orders and then threatens to rat you out. I have no doubts lots of small orders are fulfilled. Name of the game.


Nirvana Seed gypsy at old seeds boutique always came through on $30-$50 orders so I figured I could trust sending them $300+. I was wrong, they kept that shit. 

After that I wont send in over $100 to any bank.

Hell I even had a $68 money order get stolen and cashed in CO when I first ordered from GPS. I think an employee got it but I dont blame Gu. It was either mail man or gps employee becauae mo was definitely cashed in CO.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Feb 26, 2019)

The amount of people I have heard accuse gypsy of stealing = 1 in 15 years? I just sent him 1400 cash and got my beans. I've dealt with him for years small and large orders but mostly bulk large orders. I always got my stuff and quicker than a lot of US banks. I hope whatever happened to yours someday gets resolved. Was it when he was in jail for like 6 years in one of the worst prison in the world? I also did lots of seed business the other way with gypsy and always stand up.

I know GLO stole from me straight up though. His employee outed him, I spoke with him directly after months of trying I made enough noise it seemed, and he was also the one in the video opening my mail and opens all the mail they get...It was 2 different mail services both received same correct address. Second no show after was met with silence. First was a flurry of excuses and then trying to turn it on me.


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 26, 2019)

2005 Gypsy Nirvana would send you a pkg with the plastic seed baggies, neatly cut open, no seeds, obviously done before shipping, it was obvious the post office hadn't messed with the pkg at all, then he would claim the postal boys got it, and keep your money. No offers for refunds or resends, and always blame the post. It got to be a big thing for awhile, till so many folks complained, they quit doin it. Gypsy Nirvana is a piece of shit in my book, glad he went to jail, glad he's out in London now and wonder how many old timers still fuck with him, lol. Wonder if they trust him anymore. His name is hardly mentioned at all anywhere anymore. Sorry, jme and sine Jean Claude is having a comeback of sorts, maybe he can use ole Gyp as an extra again, lmfao


----------



## DaveJonesFan (Feb 26, 2019)

That GLO guy is a turn off for me, just looking at his dead inside eyes on his selfie videos from inside his new Land Rover/Range Rover was instant revulsion. If there's bad reps involved it seems like they'd get cut off on the wholeside side pretty quick? Did see a bit of new activity today on the SHN account, in the form of updating the status of an old order from when they had a site crash or something late last year, so maybe they have some gears turning over there on the new order as well.

With Gypsy, it always seemed like I was dealing with Dutchgrown on the orders anyway, and never had issues. They even sent me some Breeder Steve stuff for grow journal testing for straight up free.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 26, 2019)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> The amount of people I have heard accuse gypsy of stealing = 1 in 15 years? I just sent him 1400 cash and got my beans. I've dealt with him for years small and large orders but mostly bulk large orders. I always got my stuff and quicker than a lot of US banks. I hope whatever happened to yours someday gets resolved. Was it when he was in jail for like 6 years in one of the worst prison in the world? I also did lots of seed business the other way with gypsy and always stand up.
> 
> I know GLO stole from me straight up though. His employee outed him, I spoke with him directly after months of trying I made enough noise it seemed, and he was also the one in the video opening my mail and opens all the mail they get...It was 2 different mail services both received same correct address. Second no show after was met with silence. First was a flurry of excuses and then trying to turn it on me.


It was literally during he's arrest and trial that I made that order, or just before his arrest. I think 2007 or 08.

Im sure it was just luck of the draw but I never went back. I honestly didnt realized he was back in business.


----------



## MemoryLossSearch (Feb 26, 2019)

*The group behind Archive with the head named ThaDocta was founded at the beginning of our latest century with the goal to keep genetics alive and to distribute them to closed groups of talented breeders and growers. The seeds and also the cannabissclones were sold all across the United States and so this nice collection of medical cannabis is still alive. Years later, in 2010, ThaDocta founded the ArchiveSeedbank to sell all this great cannabisseeds all around the world. All the different strains offers very high quality, every type of hemp provides results over the average with super medical possibilities. *​


----------



## Houstini (Feb 26, 2019)

MemoryLossSearch said:


> *The group behind Archive with the head named ThaDocta was founded at the beginning of our latest century with the goal to keep genetics alive and to distribute them to closed groups of talented breeders and growers. The seeds and also the cannabissclones were sold all across the United States and so this nice collection of medical cannabis is still alive. Years later, in 2010, ThaDocta founded the ArchiveSeedbank to sell all this great cannabisseeds all around the world. All the different strains offers very high quality, every type of hemp provides results over the average with super medical possibilities. *​


Who cares, like what have you contributed to this thread?


----------



## quiescent (Feb 26, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> It was literally during he's arrest and trial that I made that order, or just before his arrest. I think 2007 or 08.
> 
> Im sure it was just luck of the draw but I never went back. I honestly didnt realized he was back in business.


I also had bad luck when he went away. I think they got me for ~$500 on Mr. Nice rock n roll haze hybrids. I definitely had at least one large order not show up before he got caught up... Memory is shot right now lol.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 26, 2019)

Starting with a sample. Just a little taste


----------



## kona gold (Feb 26, 2019)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Do not use GLO. I have thread here where he stole my money twice. The guy is a complete rip off. There is a thread in the icmag photography section as well. He keeps high dollar out of state orders and then threatens to rat you out. I have no doubts lots of small orders are fulfilled. Name of the game.
> 
> After the first theft over a phone via text he offered to give me his beans in place of Archives. I suspect he doesn't have even half the shit he posts up. He said, "it was a lot harder to replace other peoples stuff". This was before I saw one of his workers posting on instagram he straight kept my money and for absolutely ridiculous reasons that never happened to another person he ripped off trying to defend the company. So, I sent in money again for another order of which he never bothered even marking as sent off again. Cash was kept. Half my order was archive half was his. about 1300$ total he kept.


Why did you send in more money if you never got your first one?


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Feb 26, 2019)

kona gold said:


> Why did you send in more money if you never got your first one?


Personal conversation I had with the guy and chose to give a benefit of the doubt instead of salt the earth. I am a reasonable person and wanted proof really beyond shadow of a doubt whether he stole or not. Unfortunately I know now =) ;\


----------



## MemoryLossSearch (Feb 27, 2019)

Houstini said:


> Who cares, like what have you contributed to this thread?


What have i contributed.... that how it works.?? im a new member PAL. wtf do u want me to contribute???? are u for real. Inviting people to fkin ask questions.
is it just to lick arse.
fuck it then, i did have shit to contribute..enjoy ureselves. generic robot fkin prick.


----------



## Vonkins (Feb 27, 2019)

Ho


luvtogrow said:


> Day 16 of 12/12 with 4 faceoff og bx2. Tall, stretchy and thirsty and trichomes coating more than expected so early.
> View attachment 4114545


How did the faceoff bx2 turn out. I've eyeballed her for a min. I'm extremely picky. Gotta be very potent to get in my garden!


----------



## klx (Feb 27, 2019)

My Platinum order still not shipped yet. Must have been on hell of a storm


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Feb 27, 2019)

klx said:


> My Platinum order still not shipped yet. Must have been on hell of a storm


Same here, and no response to my last email.


----------



## DaveJonesFan (Feb 27, 2019)

Latest wheels turning at SHN have: a new cosmetics on their website, but my account isn't being found anymore, so for the moment bit of functional mess. Dunno if should just give them some more time..


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 27, 2019)

looksl ike a reregister to me, the account button is there, you can register a new account just fine. I have no idea why they would do that. I am glad they went back to using usps instead of ups, lol, though.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 27, 2019)

All three seeds I germinated popped and are in rock wool cubes. Should be up and out in the next few days.

I'll get pics once they're up.


----------



## Luthais (Feb 27, 2019)

from SHN:
We launched a new site last night so you will need to create a new account. Your order history will not show on your new account. We have not received the Slurricane F1 at the warehouse yet. Once we do receive it we will fill your order and send a tracking number.

Looks like they don't have them from archive yet.


----------



## numberfour (Feb 28, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Starting with a sample. Just a little tasteView attachment 4290408


Tease ..



thenotsoesoteric said:


> All three seeds I germinated popped and are in rock wool cubes. Should be up and out in the next few days.
> 
> I'll get pics once they're up.


Bet you'll be harvesting those before we get out beans at this rate lol


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 28, 2019)

numberfour said:


> Tease ..
> 
> 
> 
> Bet you'll be harvesting those before we get out beans at this rate lol


Are you still waiting on neptune? I wonder what the hold up is, they should have those beans by now?


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Feb 28, 2019)

Got an email update from Platinum Seed Bank that says, "The packs haven’t made it to us from Archive. Sometimes they’re a little backed up so we all end up waiting a little longer." ... lol


----------



## quiescent (Feb 28, 2019)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Got an email update from Platinum Seed Bank that says, "The packs haven’t made it to us from Archive. Sometimes they’re a little backed up so we all end up waiting a little longer." ... lol


Sounds like a guy who talks like a mover but is just a very temporary middleman. I try to stick to the bigger guys as much as possible for this reason.


----------



## widgetkicker (Feb 28, 2019)

Meanwhile, I was real happy with Artizen. I placed my Slurricane order last Tuesday morning, sent cash that afternoon, Artizen shipped on Friday, and I got it Monday. And they sent a nice freebie 6-pack of Twenty20 Genetics Mendo Cookies.


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 28, 2019)

widgetkicker said:


> Meanwhile, I was real happy with Artizen. I placed my Slurricane order last Tuesday morning, sent cash that afternoon, Artizen shipped on Friday, and I got it Monday. And they sent a nice freebie 6-pack of Twenty20 Genetics Mendo Cookies.


That Mendo Cookies looks pretty on their IG.



quiescent said:


> Sounds like a guy who talks like a mover but is just a very temporary middleman. I try to stick to the bigger guys as much as possible for this reason.


Everybody has got to start somewhere, I'd judge them based on the resolution of these issues rather than the issues that seem to be out of their control.


----------



## thezephyr (Feb 28, 2019)

Has archive ever released their One Star (stardawg guava x lemon g) in seed form? Have they made any hybrids with that strain? it was a intensely potent tropical smelling high thc strain available from their dispensary in portland a few years ago, but they never sold clones of it.


----------



## Jimmy the vest uk (Feb 28, 2019)

Jimmy the vest uk said:


> Anyone grow out the yuzu purple yet?


Yeah I did just about to harvest lol?


----------



## Jimmy the vest uk (Feb 28, 2019)

Jimmy the vest uk said:


> Yeah I did just about to harvest lol?


How you get on with them?


----------



## Southerner (Feb 28, 2019)

I’m blown away that almost all these vendors didn’t clarify that it was a pre-order. I’m still waiting for something from Platinum as well.


----------



## Houstini (Feb 28, 2019)

But it had to drop before in-house...


----------



## coppershot (Mar 1, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> Everybody has got to start somewhere, I'd judge them based on the resolution of these issues rather than the issues that seem to be out of their control.


To be honest, at this point the only update you get from Platinum is if you reach out to them... wednesday is gonna be a month since ordering.

I only spent $60 to test this bank out and the lack of proactive follow up is disappointing. I have also purchased several packs of Archive gear, including some above the $200 mark.

At this point, they both should be coming together to make this right, they should be throwing something else in. If they dont, I will likely not use Platinum again, nor will I continue to buy Archive gear. I have been a supporter of the gear but 4 weeks without shipping confirmation is beyond deplorable service.

My early morning 2 cents


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 1, 2019)

coppershot said:


> To be honest, at this point the only update you get from Platinum is if you reach out to them... wednesday is gonna be a month since ordering.
> 
> I only spent $60 to test this bank out and the lack of proactive follow up is disappointing. I have also purchased several packs of Archive gear, including some above the $200 mark.
> 
> ...


4 weeks is a crazy long time, most banks reship if you don't receive in 4 weeks... I'd have those seeds started and ready to go into flower in 4 weeks lol.

I think Houstini hit the nail on the head. These were supposed to be released before IHG then the storm hit and fucked shit all the way up.

This artizen (https://artizenseedshop.com/index.php/product/slurricane-f1-purple-punch-x-dosido-f1/ )place someone linked still has them in stock maybe contact them and see if they actually have them and cancel your order with Platinum if they do.


----------



## quiescent (Mar 1, 2019)

Artizen is legit. I ordered from them and shn on this drop, got em both.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Mar 1, 2019)

Artizen did fine by me one time. Was pretty good sized order too.


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 1, 2019)

Artizen got me my Slurricanes and a free pack of Mendo Cookies from Twenty20 Genetics to my door fast.


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 1, 2019)

see IHG slurrican tested at 34%, what did archives test at?


----------



## twagner23 (Mar 1, 2019)

Archive has GMO Cookies that have reached 36.17%, one look at the shit tells you the testing is for real. I just picked up 4 Duct Tape clones (GG #4 x DosiDos), the line was out the door the day they had them. They were also selling seeds at 50% off for that one day, unfortunately OR limits you to 1 pack per day so I picked up their Junior Mints (Animal Cookies x FaceOff) to grow this summer. I also want to get two more packs so any recommendations from experienced Archive seed growers is welcome. This place has to be one of the best dispensaries in the country.


----------



## quiescent (Mar 1, 2019)

twagner23 said:


> Archive has GMO Cookies that have reached 36.17%, one look at the shit tells you the testing is for real. I just picked up 4 Duct Tape clones (GG #4 x DosiDos), the line was out the door the day they had them. They were also selling seeds at 50% off for that one day, unfortunately OR limits you to 1 pack per day so I picked up their Junior Mints (Animal Cookies x FaceOff) to grow this summer. I also want to get two more packs so any recommendations from experienced Archive seed growers is welcome. This place has to be one of the best dispensaries in the country.


I've never seen anyone not get some insane looking plants out of designer kush.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 2, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> see IHG slurrican tested at 34%, what did archives test at?





twagner23 said:


> Archive has GMO Cookies that have reached 36.17%, one look at the shit tells you the testing is for real. I just picked up 4 Duct Tape clones (GG #4 x DosiDos), the line was out the door the day they had them. They were also selling seeds at 50% off for that one day, unfortunately OR limits you to 1 pack per day so I picked up their Junior Mints (Animal Cookies x FaceOff) to grow this summer. I also want to get two more packs so any recommendations from experienced Archive seed growers is welcome. This place has to be one of the best dispensaries in the country.


are these numbers for real? I've read it's really really hard to hit 30's and 35 is like the max a cannabis plant can have.

Seen a lot of folks scoff at these inflated #'s as including THCA and therefore not being as accurate. 

I don't know a tonne about testing so I'm just curious, and going off of what I've heard reputable people claim.


----------



## Odin* (Mar 2, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> are these numbers for real? I've read it's really really hard to hit 30's and 35 is like the max a cannabis plant can have.
> 
> Seen a lot of folks scoff at these inflated #'s as including THCA and therefore not being as accurate.
> 
> I don't know a tonne about testing so I'm just curious, and going off of what I've heard reputable people claim.



% has become a marketing tool and if the numbers from one lab aren’t satisfactory, another will be used. Labs competing for market share, that is what is fueling this fire.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 2, 2019)

Odin* said:


> % has become a marketing tool and if the numbers from one lab aren’t satisfactory, another will be used. Labs competing for market share, that is what is fueling this fire.


the business of telling people what they want to hear is booming.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Mar 2, 2019)

quiescent said:


> I've never seen anyone not get some insane looking plants out of designer kush.


I've ran a couple packs. Every female had been wonderful. Still have a pack and a half.

Fantastic cross. Especially if your looking for that topanga pk.


----------



## twagner23 (Mar 2, 2019)

Odin* said:


> % has become a marketing tool and if the numbers from one lab aren’t satisfactory, another will be used. Labs competing for market share, that is what is fueling this fire.


It is for real, how could you even say that without looking at the weed. There are numerous reports of weed getting over 35%, get educated before speaking. Oregon laws require legit testing, they cannot just take it to "wherever" they want to to get the test results "they are looking for". Guess people are always gonna hate out of jealousy and envy, learn from Pac.



Mr.Head said:


> the business of telling people what they want to hear is booming.


Ditto.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 2, 2019)

twagner23 said:


> It is for real, how could you even say that without looking at the weed. There are numerous reports of weed getting over 35%, get educated before speaking.
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto.


Looks like 35% all day long, lol!


----------



## twagner23 (Mar 2, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> Looks like 35% all day long, lol!


Man the uneducated really come out these days, I wasn't even saying what I was looking at I was saying how can you say anything without even seeing the weed AT ALL. And wow, have you ever actually compared test results for weed? You can easily tell when something is a cut above the rest by just looking at the crystals with a loupe, it is pretty easily actually if you know what you are doing. All testing is is measuring the amounts of those THC crystals you can actually see with your eyes. Not to say your eyes will tell you what % it is, but you can use them to get an idea of potency. Damn, what a novel thought to examine weed to get an idea of potency. Amateurs.


----------



## waterproof808 (Mar 2, 2019)

twagner23 said:


> Instead of not knowing how to use memes,try picking up a loupe and learnign a few things before posting your cute pictures, it will help you more. I just stick with facts and what I can see.


Do you also believe the earth is flat? Looks do not correlate with potency.


----------



## coppershot (Mar 2, 2019)

lol


----------



## waterproof808 (Mar 2, 2019)

fuggin dunning-kruger at work


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 2, 2019)

I'll take Kevin Jodreys word for it over some kid with a Jewelers Loupe.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 2, 2019)

3 slurricanes are up and at 'em.


----------



## coppershot (Mar 2, 2019)

Looking forward to seeing these grown out and seeing how they compare to the IHG grows.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 2, 2019)

coppershot said:


> Looking forward to seeing these grown out and seeing how they compare to the IHG grows.


Me too!

If they grow nicely I may use a male if I find one to hit to a few cuts I have going. Time will tell.


----------



## Southerner (Mar 3, 2019)

twagner23 said:


> Man the uneducated really come out these days, I wasn't even saying what I was looking at I was saying how can you say anything without even seeing the weed AT ALL. And wow, have you ever actually compared test results for weed? You can easily tell when something is a cut above the rest by just looking at the crystals with a loupe, it is pretty easily actually if you know what you are doing. All testing is is measuring the amounts of those THC crystals you can actually see with your eyes. Not to say your eyes will tell you what % it is, but you can use them to get an idea of potency. Damn, what a novel thought to examine weed to get an idea of potency. Amateurs.


You could send the same sample to 5 different labs and get five different results. Guess what happens when a farm doesn’t like how low a lab they are using is testing? They move on the next one.


----------



## waterproof808 (Mar 3, 2019)

twagner23 said:


> All testing is is measuring the amounts of those THC crystals you can actually see with your eyes.


That is not how HPLC or GC analysis work at all. Do some basic research before you go around starting posts off by calling everyone uneducated.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 3, 2019)

twagner23 said:


> Man the uneducated really come out these days, I wasn't even saying what I was looking at I was saying how can you say anything without even seeing the weed AT ALL. And wow, have you ever actually compared test results for weed? You can easily tell when something is a cut above the rest by just looking at the crystals with a loupe, it is pretty easily actually if you know what you are doing. All testing is is measuring the amounts of those THC crystals you can actually see with your eyes. Not to say your eyes will tell you what % it is, but you can use them to get an idea of potency. Damn, what a novel thought to examine weed to get an idea of potency. Amateurs.


----------



## SmokeyBear11 (Mar 3, 2019)

twagner23 said:


> It is for real, how could you even say that without looking at the weed. There are numerous reports of weed getting over 35%, get educated before speaking. Oregon laws require legit testing, they cannot just take it to "wherever" they want to to get the test results "they are looking for". Guess people are always gonna hate out of jealousy and envy, learn from Pac.
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto.


what is the degree of accuracy on the testing? Because I’ve heard that results can vary widely...?

@ThaDocta1 what is your personal favorite OG? You have so many different og strains available, many of which I’ve purchased. But I wanted to know if you have a go to or holy grail. Thanks


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 3, 2019)

Yuck Mouth day 35


----------



## coppershot (Mar 6, 2019)

So any other updates on the Slurrrrricane orders?


----------



## Luthais (Mar 6, 2019)

I haven't received my order from the 6th of last month from SHN. On the the 2nd I emailed them asking what was going on and they said: "We should be receiving that Archive Seed Bank - Slurricane F1 any day now. Once we receive it your order will be filled and sent out."


----------



## socaljoe (Mar 6, 2019)

coppershot said:


> So any other updates on the Slurrrrricane orders?


Emailed Platinum yesterday, they said Archive shipped the packs that day. Hopefully we see something, at least shipping confirmation, this week.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 6, 2019)

That is some bull crap. Sorry to all the folks who ordered it back then and is still waiting.

Hopefully those banks throw you some bonus packs for the wait.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 6, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> That is some bull crap. Sorry to all the folks who ordered it back then and is still waiting.
> 
> Hopefully those banks throw you some bonus packs for the wait.


I wonder how many folks are tearing up the Archive IG page, pissed about their purchase?


----------



## No_tillin (Mar 6, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> I wonder how many folks are tearing up the Archive IG page, pissed about their purchase?


I don't see anyone on his IG asking where their beans are.


----------



## klx (Mar 7, 2019)

Im still waiting on Platinum. Hey @ThaDocta1 whats the deal with the beans whats the hold up man?


----------



## coppershot (Mar 7, 2019)

klx said:


> Im still waiting on Platinum. Hey @ThaDocta1 whats the deal with the beans whats the hold up man?


apparently they were shipped to vendors a few days ago, based on the update from Platinum and SHN.

I would expect that they should be shipped sometime next week.


----------



## SMT69 (Mar 7, 2019)

coppershot said:


> Looking forward to seeing these grown out and seeing how they compare to the IHG grows.


gonna run them sidebyside


----------



## coppershot (Mar 7, 2019)

Let me know whe they get going, if you got a thread I will definitely follow along.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 7, 2019)

Someones gotta make a community comparison thread fo'sho'


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 7, 2019)

So far so good. Not much to see but they're coming along.
Slurricanes


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 8, 2019)

https://artizenseedshop.com/index.php/product/slurricane-f1-purple-punch-x-dosido-f1/

They got 45 in stock at $60. 

Still tempting lol...


----------



## genuity (Mar 8, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> https://artizenseedshop.com/index.php/product/slurricane-f1-purple-punch-x-dosido-f1/
> 
> They got 45 in stock at $60.
> 
> Still tempting lol...


& they have fast shipping..


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 8, 2019)

genuity said:


> & they have fast shipping..


I feel like if I order a pack they'll just sit in the tin, but it seems like a good deal lol. Conflicted.

I do need to soothe my woes since my diy octoopot failure lol. Got da root rot. I didn't drill out the netpot enough like a dumbass lol.


----------



## genuity (Mar 8, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> I feel like if I order a pack they'll just sit in the tin, but it seems like a good deal lol. Conflicted.
> 
> I do need to soothe my woes since my diy octoopot failure lol. Got da root rot. I didn't drill out the netpot enough like a dumbass lol.


That sucks,thing was growing fast to..


----------



## macsnax (Mar 8, 2019)

You guys had to post artizen had packs didn't you, lol. Hard to complain at the price, I grabbed a couple.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 8, 2019)

genuity said:


> That sucks,thing was growing fast to..


She'll recover I'm sure. Big enough for clones to be cut could take 5-10 healthy cuts, I was watching her super closely. I figured this was the main concern. She started showing weird calcium/Potassium deficiencies and that's not right in my soil lol. 

Buddy I got her from said she's a bit of a trouble to veg out. So that probably compounded the issues.


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 8, 2019)

macsnax said:


> You guys had to post artizen had packs didn't you, lol. Hard to complain at the price, I grabbed a couple.


You'll get em before summer time too! lol


----------



## macsnax (Mar 8, 2019)

That'll be nice, I've been watching everyone wait. Pure speculation, but I'm guessing archive wanted to beat in-house to the seedbank's with these.


----------



## Luthais (Mar 9, 2019)

Got a tracking number from SHN on the slurricane.


----------



## coppershot (Mar 9, 2019)

Yeah I got shipping from Platinum also.


----------



## socaljoe (Mar 9, 2019)

Got my shipping confirmation from Platinum as well.  Should have packs in hand Monday.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 9, 2019)

slurries


----------



## SMT69 (Mar 9, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> slurries
> View attachment 4297579


How u gonna run yours...hydro,soil...?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 9, 2019)

SMT69 said:


> How u gonna run yours...hydro,soil...?


I'm just using rock wool for now. I'll transplant these into a 4" cube to veg and then on another 4" cube right before flower. I've been doing this lately so I can keep running through seedlings without taking up much space. Been working well so far.


----------



## Gigolo (Mar 10, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I'm just using rock wool for now. I'll transplant these into a 4" cube to veg and then on another 4" cube right before flower. I've been doing this lately so I can keep running through seedlings without taking up much space. Been working well so far.


Do you use silica in your feeding when in flowering?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 11, 2019)

Gigolo said:


> Do you use silica in your feeding when in flowering?


No. I dont add silica at all.


----------



## socaljoe (Mar 11, 2019)

Slurricane from Platinum came in the mail today. Sealed breeder packs as you'd expect. No freebies, but I'm not mad about that given the low cost of the packs.

I'd deal with Platinum again, but I'd probably avoid a pre-order situation in the future.


----------



## Luthais (Mar 11, 2019)

Mine came in from SHN as well. No freebies. Will never do a pre-order again. 33 days from order to mail box is too long of a wait for a US bank at this point.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 11, 2019)

Im surprised these banks didn't send some kind of compensation for the long ass wait. Especially when a couple other banks already shipped out slurricane.

I would have sent something, even a coupon for a free mcflurry or some shit.


----------



## Luthais (Mar 11, 2019)

They sent me a free pack.....of smarties.


----------



## madvillian420 (Mar 12, 2019)

this might be a dumb question but why is the slurricane priced so cheap? ive never seen an archive pack for less than $100


----------



## klx (Mar 12, 2019)

madvillian420 said:


> this might be a dumb question but why is the slurricane priced so cheap? ive never seen an archive pack for less than $100


To undercut the IHG Slurricane


----------



## quiescent (Mar 12, 2019)

I got my packs of Casper og for less than 90 from shn of all places. Of course since I didn't pay a 25-50% markup I got no freebies but that's cool.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 12, 2019)

Yuck Mouth day 44


----------



## skuba (Mar 13, 2019)

Gonna be some chunnnks


----------



## MouseE (Mar 14, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Im surprised these banks didn't send some kind of compensation for the long ass wait. Especially when a couple other banks already shipped out slurricane.
> 
> I would have sent something, even a coupon for a free mcflurry or some shit.


I sent an email and got a coupon (tho I had to dig through junk mail) as well as some freebies on next order, i dont know if he was talking bout they already came with freebies or if hes hooking it up but..10% is 10%


----------



## numberfour (Mar 15, 2019)

Made it across the pond safe and sound


----------



## coppershot (Mar 15, 2019)

That's hilarious. Yours jumped the pond, mine havent even made it to my city yet.. I am in northwest canada but the fucking post can take forever here.. ugh..


----------



## Getgrowingson (Mar 15, 2019)

Just put in an order to the great white north for a pack from platinum today. Best not be a pre order lol. Not in a rush and knew everyone was waiting for their beans to show up so once I saw people were getting them finally from platinum I slammed the old card down and got a pack on the way


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Mar 15, 2019)

Just to update, I did get my pack of Archive Slurricane from Platinum, yesterday. With a free sticker.


----------



## numberfour (Mar 16, 2019)

coppershot said:


> That's hilarious. Yours jumped the pond, mine havent even made it to my city yet.. I am in northwest canada but the fucking post can take forever here.. ugh..


I read this thread and picked up that people had ordered from the same bank, some had beans but most of us didn't. After speaking to Platinum, they said they were working on a first come first served basis. Think I ordered a day or two after they were up on the site, so lower on the list. Its obvious demand outweighed supply and most of us had to wait for a second drop. 

I'll use Platinum again, they replied my emails, had great packaging and decent international shipping costs.


----------



## AlienAthena (Mar 16, 2019)

Sent Artizen a money order 2 weeks ago and now they won’t reply to my emails (2). First time ever sending a MO so I’m not sure on how long that takes but was hoping to get some type of update. Am I being impatient? Was looking forward to them Slurricane F1’s.


----------



## madvillian420 (Mar 16, 2019)

AlienAthena said:


> Sent Artizen a money order 2 weeks ago and now they won’t reply to my emails (2). First time ever sending a MO so I’m not sure on how long that takes but was hoping to get some type of update. Am I being impatient? Was looking forward to them Slurricane F1’s.


uh oh lol i sent them cash yesterday. id be impatient if i hadnt heard back in 2 weeks


----------



## coppershot (Mar 16, 2019)

AlienAthena said:


> Sent Artizen a money order 2 weeks ago and now they won’t reply to my emails (2). First time ever sending a MO so I’m not sure on how long that takes but was hoping to get some type of update. Am I being impatient? Was looking forward to them Slurricane F1’s.


& @madvillian420 
More than a few trusted folks from here have ordered from Artizen, so they are legit...
However, hopefully you payed for tracking.


----------



## madvillian420 (Mar 16, 2019)

coppershot said:


> & @madvillian420
> More than a few trusted folks from here have ordered from Artizen, so they are legit...
> However, hopefully you payed for tracking.


sweet, thats good to know! and yes i did


----------



## coppershot (Mar 16, 2019)

coppershot said:


> & @madvillian420
> More than a few trusted folks from here have ordered from Artizen, so they are legit...
> However, hopefully you payed for tracking.


Paid.... lol


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Mar 16, 2019)

aby coupon codes for platinum seedbank?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 17, 2019)

slurricanes, about 2 week mark


----------



## madvillian420 (Mar 18, 2019)

nice. excited to see some of the bud! i was reading some comments earlier about purple punch that were less than stellar, but archive seems to be consistently dank so im not too worried


----------



## quiescent (Mar 18, 2019)

madvillian420 said:


> nice. excited to see some of the bud! i was reading some comments earlier about purple punch that were less than stellar, but archive seems to be consistently dank so im not too worried


I've had oil from the clone going around. It's just as potent as any other extract, kind of a chill out good vibe with excellent flavor. 

It's not an og or chem but it'll get the job done.


----------



## coppershot (Mar 19, 2019)

The Sluricane arrived from Platinum. My room is now full, which is a shame cause I wanted to run these earlier, but now I need to wait for space... not gonna be the next run as I swapped out the sluries and am running a couple of Chucker Paradise and Dankonomics crosses.


----------



## AlienAthena (Mar 19, 2019)

coppershot said:


> & @madvillian420
> More than a few trusted folks from here have ordered from Artizen, so they are legit...
> However, hopefully you payed for tracking.


Yes I sent via Priority Mail. I’m more concerned with the lack of communication considering they emailed me back before I sent a MO and all messages stop after.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 19, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> slurricanes, about 2 week mark
> View attachment 4302296


So far they look very uniform too. 
Cant wait to see how these finish up for ya


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 19, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> So far they look very uniform too.
> Cant wait to see how these finish up for ya


Thank you, two are shorter and 1 in the middle is a little taller. But so far they look good. Similar leaf structure.


----------



## klx (Mar 19, 2019)

I'm watching with interest as well, as the mailman just dropped my pack to my drop!


----------



## GrowRijt (Mar 20, 2019)

Ugh. I was staring at Artizen yesterday and they had 37 packs of Slurricane. I went today and out of stock. I’ve been waffling on getting it. I have so much to run. 

Anyone have a code from horror? 13$ shipping is kinda bunk.


----------



## AlienAthena (Mar 21, 2019)

Looks like USPS sent my MO to Alaska after it was sitting in WA for some days. It was delivered on the 11th. Please tell me this wasn’t a mistake


----------



## madvillian420 (Mar 21, 2019)

AlienAthena said:


> Looks like USPS sent my MO to Alaska after it was sitting in WA for some days. It was delivered on the 11th. Please tell me this wasn’t a mistake


Damn sorry to hear it. i sent cash on the 16th and got my beans today.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 23, 2019)

AlienAthena said:


> Looks like USPS sent my MO to Alaska after it was sitting in WA for some days. It was delivered on the 11th. Please tell me this wasn’t a mistake


I once followed a package of seeds start in Denver, go to Oregon, to Chicago and then finally up to Alaska.
Must of fell into the corner of the plane.


----------



## cohiba (Mar 23, 2019)

Got Slurricane F1 and Rainbow Belts going. Anyone have any issues with their Rainbow belts seeds? Got one coming up with the first set of leaves straight up perpendicular to the cotyledons, and they refuse to open/spread apart. No seed membrane keeping them stuck or anything. I've forced them open but they close back up like a venus fly trap a few hours later.


----------



## macsnax (Mar 23, 2019)

I sent cash on the 14th and received my sluricane's yesterday from Artizen. Bummer hearing so many people are still waiting


----------



## Houstini (Mar 23, 2019)

But it snowed a month ago


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 23, 2019)

I threw the slurricanes into the flower tent last night. My oran jones male ended up throwing pistils so I culled him. I need a new male candidate so I had to speed up the slurris.


----------



## GrowRijt (Mar 24, 2019)

coppershot said:


> The Sluricane arrived from Platinum. My room is now full, which is a shame cause I wanted to run these earlier, but now I need to wait for space... not gonna be the next run as I swapped out the sluries and am running a couple of Chucker Paradise and Dankonomics crosses.


I grabbed one of the last two packs at platinum. It’s seems out of stock everehere else. Did you get any freebies? 

The Dosi male seems to drop insanity so I’ll see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## coppershot (Mar 24, 2019)

GrowRijt said:


> I grabbed one of the last two packs at platinum. It’s seems out of stock everehere else. Did you get any freebies?
> 
> The Dosi male seems to drop insanity so I’ll see what all the fuss is about.


I did not. It was a bit disappointing due to the wait but $60 for Archive is also quite the deal. I will have to live through @thenotsoesoteric as he was able to pop some. I couldn't wait any longer, so I filled the space with other beans.

Let me know if you pop them right away, I will definately join you for the ride. I hope to pop some in the summer/fall, but if I get some decent phenos of the gear I got now then the slurries wont see water until next winter/spring.


----------



## AlienAthena (Mar 24, 2019)

Can’t lie, I nearly cried when these showed up.


----------



## GrowRijt (Mar 24, 2019)

coppershot said:


> I did not. It was a bit disappointing due to the wait but $60 for Archive is also quite the deal. I will have to live through @thenotsoesoteric as he was able to pop some. I couldn't wait any longer, so I filled the space with other beans.
> 
> Let me know if you pop them right away, I will definately join you for the ride. I hope to pop some in the summer/fall, but if I get some decent phenos of the gear I got now then the slurries wont see water until next winter/spring.


Same. I won’t pop these for a while. I may shop these out to a partner but I gotta peep these bad boys at some point. 

The 60$ archive is pretty sweet. The story of them is hilarious. I kinda figured they weren’t sending freebies, but it does say they do in their checkout email. Boo.. lol.


----------



## YzermansGoat (Mar 26, 2019)

Got 4 Slurricanes sprouting, will post updates if it’s wanted.

Anyone grow them out TO HARVEST yet? How are they?


----------



## dubekoms (Mar 26, 2019)

YzermansGoat said:


> Got 4 Slurricanes sprouting, will post updates if it’s wanted.
> 
> Anyone grow them out yet? How are they?


They haven't been available for long now. Give it about 3 months and the reports will start rolling in.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 26, 2019)

YzermansGoat said:


> Got 4 Slurricanes sprouting, will post updates if it’s wanted.
> 
> Anyone grow them out yet? How are they?


Have you spent time reading the past couple of pages or do you Just Post!

Reading is fundamental! Of course people are growing them, learn to read or investigate on your own, it's rather simple thing dude.


----------



## YzermansGoat (Mar 26, 2019)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Have you spent time reading the past couple of pages or do you Just Post!
> 
> Reading is fundamental! Of course people are growing them, learn to read or investigate on your own, it's rather simple thing dude.


Thought I saw Slurricane mentioned years ago, so I was under the assumption that years gone by, someone must have had to harvest, and review it.

Anyways, thanks for the response! Wonderful attitude too lol


----------



## Buss Relville (Mar 26, 2019)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Have you spent time reading the past couple of pages or do you Just Post!
> 
> Reading is fundamental! Of course people are growing them, learn to read or investigate on your own, it's rather simple thing dude.


lol damn dude this thread is huge, sometimes it's easier to just ask. i know i am guilty of that shit


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 26, 2019)

YzermansGoat said:


> Thought I saw Slurricane mentioned years ago, so I was under the assumption that years gone by, someone must have had to harvest, and review it.
> 
> Anyways, thanks for the response! Wonderful attitude too lol


Slurricane has been out for about a year through In house. 

Slurricane F1 has been put out by Arhcive in response to in house. 

And yes a wonderful attitude for people to read and figure out things on their own IF ALREADY POSTED


----------



## YzermansGoat (Mar 26, 2019)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Slurricane has been out for about a year through In house.
> 
> Slurricane F1 has been put out by Arhcive in response to in house.
> 
> And yes a wonderful attitude for people to read and figure out things on their own IF ALREADY POSTED


Thanks! I appreciate the info.

And what do ya know, I got the info I needed in 15 minutes, as opposed to reading 90 pages of this thread


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 26, 2019)

YzermansGoat said:


> Thought I saw Slurricane mentioned years ago, so I was under the assumption that years gone by, someone must have had to harvest, and review it.
> 
> Anyways, thanks for the response! Wonderful attitude too lol


In house genetics has had the slurricane fems for a while I believe but not sure if they released to public. Archive just released a f1 version as a "fuck you" to in house so not sure if anyone has grown f1 to finish yet.

I have 3 in flower now, day 3 so a while to go!


----------



## YzermansGoat (Mar 26, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> In house genetics has had the slurricane fems for a while I believe but not sure if they released to public. Archive just released a f1 version as a "fuck you" to in house so not sure if anyone has grown f1 to finish yet.
> 
> I have 3 in flower now, day 3 so a while to go!


Awesome, thanks man! Looking forward to seeing your results!


----------



## S!ckN!ck (Mar 26, 2019)

Hi, 
DoSiFace (DoSiDo#22 × Face Off Bx1)
There's not much info available online about this strain & nothing on Archives site, any info is appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Varulv (Mar 26, 2019)

S!ckN!ck said:


> Hi,
> DoSiFace (DoSiDo#22 × Face Off Bx1)
> There's not much info available online about this strain & nothing on Archives site, any info is appreciated, thanks.


A cross of dark purple, grape incensed, Dosidos #22 and the Face Off line increased the potency while maintaining the very unique flavour from the Dosidos. Expect very tall viney plants that produce lovely spear shaped top colas with a good Calyx to Leaf ratio. A vigorous strain with super chunky buds covering the entire plant.

Genetics: Dosidos #22 F1 x Face Off OG Bx1
Type: Sativa Dominant
Flowering Time: 60 - 70 days
Yield: Above Average
Height: Tall
THC Level: 25 - 29%


----------



## S!ckN!ck (Mar 26, 2019)

Varulv said:


> A cross of dark purple, grape incensed, Dosidos #22 and the Face Off line increased the potency while maintaining the very unique flavour from the Dosidos. Expect very tall viney plants that produce lovely spear shaped top colas with a good Calyx to Leaf ratio. A vigorous strain with super chunky buds covering the entire plant.
> 
> Genetics: Dosidos #22 F1 x Face Off OG Bx1
> Type: Sativa Dominant
> ...


Thanks a bunch, been blind searching for days.


----------



## quiescent (Mar 26, 2019)

If you'd like pictures I'm sure Instagram has a few floating out there.


----------



## Varulv (Mar 27, 2019)

S!ckN!ck said:


> Thanks a bunch, been blind searching for days.


Glad I could help out.


----------



## S!ckN!ck (Mar 27, 2019)

quiescent said:


> If you'd like pictures I'm sure Instagram has a few floating out there.


Thanks, there are more incredible pics of this strain than reviews, guides or info. Won't lie, some of the shots are unreal, literally looks like a baker frosted them for a modeling shoot!


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Mar 28, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I threw the slurricanes into the flower tent last night. My oran jones male ended up throwing pistils so I culled him. I need a new male candidate so I had to speed up the slurris. View attachment 4305755


Any ideas as to what pollen you'll hit them with?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 28, 2019)

BionicΩChronic said:


> Any ideas as to what pollen you'll hit them with?


I'm hoping 1 of these is a male and Ill use that pollen. If no male Im gonna try an reverse a black dog cut I got for fem seeds.

Im hoping I find a slurri male to hit a few good cuts I have already.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 30, 2019)

I pulled a couple of Yuck Mouth today at day 61 and I left a couple that need another week or so.
I'm going to run 1 early one and 1 of the later ones again to try and dial them in.
They look like they will yield well. They are very dense and easy to trim.


----------



## Varulv (Mar 30, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> I pulled a couple of Yuck Mouth today at day 61 and I left a couple that need another week or so.
> I'm going to run 1 early one and 1 of the later ones again to try and dial them in.
> They look like they will yield well. They are very dense and easy to trim.


They look great. Hows the nose, do they live up to their name?


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 30, 2019)

Varulv said:


> They look great. Hows the nose, do they live up to their name?


They are stinkers, but in a good way.
The smell is Chem D, curry, and new leather.


----------



## sticks12 (Apr 4, 2019)

New to the archive strains

Which would you recommend
I can only purchase two 
Lemon heads
Dosiface
Rainbow belts 
Doughlato

Thanks


----------



## MemoryLossSearch (Apr 4, 2019)

sticks12 said:


> New to the archive strains
> 
> Which would you recommend
> I can only purchase two
> ...


Just be cautious if you wondered who there good friend 'Tim' was, the breeder, lol .... X)


----------



## Grower899 (Apr 4, 2019)

sticks12 said:


> New to the archive strains
> 
> Which would you recommend
> I can only purchase two
> ...


I personally picked up rainbow belts and doughlato, mainly due to fems. Have 2 or 3 rainbow belts going now. Still waiting on the doughlato. I really wanted lemon heads, but dont need anymore seeds. Been wanting to try a lemon g cross for a while. Was looking at hazmat too I think, which ever was chem 91 x faceoff.


----------



## kona gold (Apr 9, 2019)

Rainbow Driver 2 freebies


----------



## 800lbGuerrilla (Apr 10, 2019)

Does bagseed count? Every once in a while, I find viable seeds in packs of rec weed, usually of so-so budget weed. I've saved a few and run some for fun or to test things, but I recently came across a few from a bag of some especially fiery shit, looked up the strain (The Sweeties), and found out that the original breeder has a thread here on RIU. Not sure if the mom hermed or if some pollen got loose at the grow facility (and then who knows what cross it is) but I figured I'd grow it out and see what happens.


----------



## macsnax (Apr 10, 2019)

800lbGuerrilla said:


> Does bagseed count? Every once in a while, I find viable seeds in packs of rec weed, usually of so-so budget weed. I've saved a few and run some for fun or to test things, but I recently came across a few from a bag of some especially fiery shit, looked up the strain (The Sweeties), and found out that the original breeder has a thread here on RIU. Not sure if the mom hermed or if some pollen got loose at the grow facility (and then who knows what cross it is) but I figured I'd grow it out and see what happens.


Grow it, watch for balls/nanner when you flower. I've found some amazing plants from bagssed. If it came from good weed, chances are it will be good. I found a mandarin cookie bagseed recently that I'm pretty stoked about.


----------



## numberfour (Apr 19, 2019)

Casper OG #8


----------



## kona gold (Apr 19, 2019)

numberfour said:


> Casper OG #8
> View attachment 4320169


Looks like a good pheno!!
What kind of smells you getting?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 19, 2019)

If youre gonna run the slurricane f1s I'd recommend you pop the whole pack, lol. The 2 I have are going to have to do something amazing in the next week or so or else the clones are going in the garbage. My personal chucks impress me more honestly. I'll get pics up later tonight.


----------



## macsnax (Apr 19, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> If youre gonna run the slurricane f1s I'd recommend you pop the whole pack, lol. The 2 I have are going to have to do something amazing in the next week or so or else the clones are going in the garbage. My personal chucks impress me more honestly. I'll get pics up later tonight.


 That doesn't sound good. I went for those because it's was the dosi male from archive. Thought it was a no brainer.


----------



## madvillian420 (Apr 19, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> If youre gonna run the slurricane f1s I'd recommend you pop the whole pack, lol. The 2 I have are going to have to do something amazing in the next week or so or else the clones are going in the garbage. My personal chucks impress me more honestly. I'll get pics up later tonight.


uh oh lol


----------



## coppershot (Apr 19, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> If youre gonna run the slurricane f1s I'd recommend you pop the whole pack, lol. The 2 I have are going to have to do something amazing in the next week or so or else the clones are going in the garbage. My personal chucks impress me more honestly. I'll get pics up later tonight.


That's not good news... maybe the IHG are worth the asking price... fawk.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 19, 2019)

macsnax said:


> That doesn't sound good. I went for those because it's was the dosi male from archive. Thought it was a no brainer.


The smaller pheno looks ok but had early nanners and its small. Looks ok but probably wont yield well. 

I think I had too high of hopes for a frosted out cut like inhouse be showing off.

The taller pheno isnt impressive at all, lackluster resin production. But to be fair Im comparing the slurris to my oran jones cross and oran's mother, my highlander cut of lvtk, is a frost beast. That said Ill most likely pop more oran j's before the rest of my slurris.


----------



## coppershot (Apr 19, 2019)

With the parents I am also guilty of '_high of hopes for a frosted out cut like inhouse be showing_' and really those packs should offer quality plants... 

Lately I have honestly had better results popping beans for dudes on here. My Docs Slymeball is frosty as hell, Gens and Dankonomics gear is veggin with vigour.


----------



## macsnax (Apr 19, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> The smaller pheno looks ok but had early nanners and its small. Looks ok but probably wont yield well.
> 
> I think I had too high of hopes for a frosted out cut like inhouse be showing off.
> 
> The taller pheno isnt impressive at all, lackluster resin production. But to be fair Im comparing the slurris to my oran jones cross and oran's mother, my highlander cut of lvtk, is a frost beast. That said Ill most likely pop more oran j's before the rest of my slurris.


Well sounds like I'll be popping all of them at once, lol.


----------



## numberfour (Apr 20, 2019)

kona gold said:


> Looks like a good pheno!!
> What kind of smells you getting?


Thanks, I've a cold at moment but when its gone I'll be happy to give more details


----------



## GrowRijt (Apr 20, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> The smaller pheno looks ok but had early nanners and its small. Looks ok but probably wont yield well.
> 
> I think I had too high of hopes for a frosted out cut like inhouse be showing off.
> 
> The taller pheno isnt impressive at all, lackluster resin production. But to be fair Im comparing the slurris to my oran jones cross and oran's mother, my highlander cut of lvtk, is a frost beast. That said Ill most likely pop more oran j's before the rest of my slurris.


I’ve got three popping now. I’m sure there will be at least one keeper in a pack but I guess you never know. It’s always a numbers game with f1s. I actually ended up getting freebies with my platinum order. 4 Foul Mouth regs from DVG. If I catch a flyer and get two good females outta these two packs it’ll be a win I guess.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 21, 2019)

The taller pheno of slurricane I will probably cull before it finishes flowering unless she changes soon. Not very resinous, no smell and lack luster flowers. I'm only keeping plants I want to run again and this one is not making the grade.
Here is the one that threw an early nanner but nothing since so far, she is a cool looking plant and frosty but she has zero smell so far. She is dark green compared to all the other plants. The jury is still out on her, she looks cool so we'll see if see does anything good.


----------



## skuba (Apr 21, 2019)

The first one looks like it could do something! Some plants don’t smell a lot until the last few weeks of flower. Then again, purple punch is the mom...

What day are they at @thenotsoesoteric


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 21, 2019)

skuba said:


> The first one looks like it could do something! Some plants don’t smell a lot until the last few weeks of flower. Then again, purple punch is the mom...
> 
> What day are they at @thenotsoesoteric


I'm not sure of the date but around 3 weeks of 12/12 or something like that. I'll let the one rock for a minute but it's not looking good for her.


----------



## bajasti (Apr 24, 2019)

numberfour said:


> Casper OG #8
> View attachment 4320169


How did these turn out?? I just recently pulled out my pack of Caspers that were over 5 years old and I cant get any of them going....only have 2 left. The rest were all duds.  I'm so disappointed. I even tried to reach out to Archive about it and no response  double sad face off OG for me.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 25, 2019)

Both of my slurricanes have a spicy pepper smell with a tiny bit of purp undertones. Im not a fan of spicy/peppery weed. Not sure where the pepper smell is coming from but


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 25, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Both of my slurricanes have a spicy pepper smell with a tiny bit of purp undertones. Im not a fan of spicy/peppery weed. Not sure where the pepper smell is coming from but


Yeah pepper is a huge fuckin turn off for me too. Probably recessive gene from the afghani heritage of the purp used. Some people absolutely love it though man. I had the most amazing orange creamsicle pheno from a Chimera Aeric Calio x BB that was ruined by extreme pepper smell. Gutted me. Made the whole room smell of orange creamsicle too. People go bonkers for pepper hazes and shit though. I won't even bother smoking them if I growem.

Thanks for report.


----------



## coppershot (Apr 25, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Both of my slurricanes have a spicy pepper smell with a tiny bit of purp undertones. Im not a fan of spicy/peppery weed. Not sure where the pepper smell is coming from but


You're killing me lol.

I hate spicy/pepper weed also.

At this point I am going to sit on my pack for a while... I need to see several positive grows before I change my mind and decide to grow them.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 25, 2019)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Yeah pepper is a huge fuckin turn off for me too. Probably recessive gene from the afghani heritage of the purp used. Some people absolutely love it though man. I had the most amazing orange creamsicle pheno from a Chimera Aeric Calio x BB that was ruined by extreme pepper smell. Gutted me. Made the whole room smell of orange creamsicle too. People go bonkers for pepper hazes and shit though. I won't even bother smoking them if I growem.
> 
> Thanks for report.





coppershot said:


> You're killing me lol.
> 
> I hate spicy/pepper weed also.
> 
> At this point I am going to sit on my pack for a while... I need to see several positive grows before I change my mind and decide to grow them.


I had really high hopes for these as well. The smaller pheno is pretty but I can't smoke pretty, lol. Im sure there is lightning in a bottle somewhere in this cross but I totally missed it. 

Ill be waiting for more grow reports to come in before I pop anymore.


----------



## numberfour (Apr 27, 2019)

bajasti said:


> How did these turn out?? I just recently pulled out my pack of Caspers that were over 5 years old and I cant get any of them going....only have 2 left. The rest were all duds.  I'm so disappointed. I even tried to reach out to Archive about it and no response  double sad face off OG for me.


Just over a week on from that post so just a little bulking out going on.

I hear you on that, I soaked 9 and only got 1 bean to pop, #8 I germinated over 80 seeds that run (multiple strains, multiple breeders) and this strain was the only one to give me any problems. 

Been gifted a select cut of Dosido F2, vegging out to go in my next run.


----------



## quiescent (Apr 28, 2019)

numberfour said:


> Just over a week on from that post so just a little bulking out going on.
> 
> I hear you on that, I soaked 9 and only got 1 bean to pop, #8 I germinated over 80 seeds that run (multiple strains, multiple breeders) and this strain was the only one to give me any problems.
> 
> Been gifted a select cut of Dosido F2, vegging out to go in my next run.


How recent were these purchases? I know the other guy said they were over 5 years old on his end.


----------



## eastcoastled (Apr 28, 2019)

numberfour said:


> Just over a week on from that post so just a little bulking out going on.
> 
> I hear you on that, I soaked 9 and only got 1 bean to pop, #8 I germinated over 80 seeds that run (multiple strains, multiple breeders) and this strain was the only one to give me any problems.
> 
> Been gifted a select cut of Dosido F2, vegging out to go in my next run.


Did you scuff them? I have a pack in the fridge that I got years ago. I know I had three plants at least, pretty sure it was 100% germination. I know I still have at least half the pack left. My results are buried in this thread somewhere. I know they were fine when they were fresh.


----------



## numberfour (Apr 28, 2019)

quiescent said:


> How recent were these purchases? I know the other guy said they were over 5 years old on his end.


December / January of this year. Looking back the Face Off line was restocked sometime in February, could be I got old seeds.



eastcoastled said:


> Did you scuff them? I have a pack in the fridge that I got years ago. I know I had three plants at least, pretty sure it was 100% germination. I know I still have at least half the pack left. My results are buried in this thread somewhere. I know they were fine when they were fresh.


No I didn't scuff any of the seeds that run (14 strains including Casper). Out the fridge to room temp, then soaked in warm water for a couple of days. Once the tap root brakes into soil they go. Caspers were put in to damp paper towel and I probably should have then scuffed them and done more but I didnt. I'll still pop the Slurricane F1's.


----------



## eastcoastled (Apr 28, 2019)

numberfour said:


> December / January of this year. Looking back the Face Off line was restocked sometime in February, could be I got old seeds.
> 
> 
> 
> No I didn't scuff any of the seeds that run (14 strains including Casper). Out the fridge to room temp, then soaked in warm water for a couple of days. Once the tap root brakes into soil they go. Caspers were put in to damp paper towel and I probably should have then scuffed them and done more but I didnt. I'll still pop the Slurricane F1's.


I looked back,I dropped mine In 2016 but they were a newer purchase. I did go 4 for 4 though. I have had seeds in a paper towel for a week and not pop, then scuff them and they pop. Only issue I have had with archive is I seem to get a lot of males, but I have only done smaller seed pops so it may just be my luck. I have 6 or 7 poochie loves in veg now looking good.


----------



## quiescent (Apr 28, 2019)

numberfour said:


> December / January of this year. Looking back the Face Off line was restocked sometime in February, could be I got old seeds.
> 
> 
> 
> No I didn't scuff any of the seeds that run (14 strains including Casper). Out the fridge to room temp, then soaked in warm water for a couple of days. Once the tap root brakes into soil they go. Caspers were put in to damp paper towel and I probably should have then scuffed them and done more but I didnt. I'll still pop the Slurricane F1's.


Right on, I've popped a few ghost mom hybrids and didn't note any issues. Could be that they were left on the vine too long or something and just needed some extra extra love. 

Either way, thanks for the heads up. Definitely gonna treat these better than most.


----------



## skuba (Apr 28, 2019)

Just got these Dirt Naps, Ghost x Dosidos. Has anyone ran any OG x Dosi strain? I’m wondering a ballpark for flower time, considering growing outdoors



Edit: Archive site says 70 days, may be too long


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 28, 2019)

I forgot to add these over here. 

The two slurricanes I have are both smelling spicy which I don't like but the smaller one may come around to the fruity side. There is a fruity under tones so hopefully that spicy leaves in a hurry. The taller pheno might not make it through flower. I'm rather unimpressed. 

I gotta get another pics of the taller shitty pheno but here is the nicer small pheno. She is dark green compared to other plants and she is frosty enough expect decent smoke.


----------



## Chronic811 (Apr 28, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> I pulled a couple of Yuck Mouth today at day 61 and I left a couple that need another week or so.
> I'm going to run 1 early one and 1 of the later ones again to try and dial them in.
> They look like they will yield well. They are very dense and easy to trim.
> View attachment 4309061 View attachment 4309063 View attachment 4309064 View attachment 4309065 View attachment 4309066 View attachment 4309067


Looks killer! How did these smoke?


----------



## cottee (Apr 29, 2019)

Hello people

Not had any experience before as I usually just run female but looking to find a keeper to mother. Looking for something that flowers in 9-10 weeks. Preferably something with dense buds. Any recommendations?

Thanks in advance


----------



## bajasti (Apr 29, 2019)

quiescent said:


> How recent were these purchases? I know the other guy said they were over 5 years old on his end.


I purchased mine at Seedsherenow 4 to 5 years ago. I just reached out to them about this also. Im suprised that they havent gotten back to me yet. I mean i get it. I bought these 4 or 5 years ago. They are no one is entitled to help me but it would be nice. Ive been a loyal customer of theirs for some time now. Hope they help. I have 2 beans left out of the pack. Who thinks I should try them?? I score and soak my beans with usually perfect results. These Caspers have been the only problem ive had so far. I have 15 years exp. on my belt. Been around the growing block and back.


----------



## skuba (Apr 29, 2019)

I tried ordering $300 worth of shit from shn, card didn’t go thru (go figure). Tried emailing them to complete the order and never got a response. Seems like they’re smoking more weed over there than I do


----------



## coppershot (Apr 29, 2019)

cottee said:


> Hello people
> 
> Not had any experience before as I usually just run female but looking to find a keeper to mother. Looking for something that flowers in 9-10 weeks. Preferably something with dense buds. Any recommendations?
> 
> Thanks in advance


I have grown out a few Archive strains and I will say that I never had an issue with bud density. Most were nice semi-hard to hard nugs, but I did find that some phenos lacked flavor, bag appeal and were not as hard hitting as I had hoped. 

However, some phenos were fantastic... I have had great experiences growing Archive gear, but I do find the the things around Slurricane disconcerting and I find that the request for other breeders to stop using Dosido also disappointing...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 29, 2019)

coppershot said:


> I have grown out a few Archive strains and I will say that I never had an issue with bud density. Most were nice semi-hard to hard nugs, but I did find that some phenos lacked flavor, bag appeal and were not as hard hitting as I had hoped.
> 
> However, some phenos were fantastic... I have had great experiences growing Archive gear, but I do find the the things around Slurricane disconcerting and I find that the request for other breeders to stop using Dosido also disappointing...


The darker pheno I posted above is losing that peppery smell and is developing a fruity smell. She should shape up to be descent, not the gem I was hoping for but she looks like she'll be nice. Dense buds for sure.


----------



## dubekoms (Apr 29, 2019)

Slurricane at 17 days 12/12


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 29, 2019)

dubekoms said:


> Slurricane at 17 days 12/12View attachment 4325412


She's looking good buddy


----------



## dubekoms (Apr 29, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> She's looking good buddy


Thanks bud. Yours looks like it's coming along good as well. Hope i don't get that pepper smell though lol


----------



## cottee (May 1, 2019)

coppershot said:


> I have grown out a few Archive strains and I will say that I never had an issue with bud density. Most were nice semi-hard to hard nugs, but I did find that some phenos lacked flavor, bag appeal and were not as hard hitting as I had hoped.
> 
> However, some phenos were fantastic... I have had great experiences growing Archive gear, but I do find the the things around Slurricane disconcerting and I find that the request for other breeders to stop using Dosido also disappointing...


Thanks man appreciate it. Not too sure what to go for.


----------



## bajasti (May 1, 2019)

skuba said:


> I tried ordering $300 worth of shit from shn, card didn’t go thru (go figure). Tried emailing them to complete the order and never got a response. Seems like they’re smoking more weed over there than I do


They got back to me! They are letting me pick a pack from their site of equal value to the Caspers I bought. I had to dig up an old email that showed/proved when I bought them. I cant believe I found that email, but I'm glad I did. I thought that I had bought these 5 years ago. Nope. I got them in Sept. of 2017. That makes matters worse for these Caspers. They aren't even that old...I have 2 beans left. The rest, duds. I'm shocked at Archive. I saw a post where someone else had this problem with these in this same thread. SMH! I have always looked at Archive as one of the top notch dank breeders. I especially supported the fact that one of the owners, is from my area. Like I said before, I tried to contact them with no response. They claim to be on the small business style, 1 on 1 customer basis.. I don't see it at all. I'm one of the small guys. Can't even get back to me @Archive Seed Bank??? Happy to know companies like SHN/James Bean are coming thru for me. I'm staying loyal to them from here on out. My experience so far with Archive. Peace! DGC LOVE!!


----------



## Varulv (May 2, 2019)

bajasti said:


> I'm shocked at Archive. I saw a post where someone else had this problem with these in this same thread. SMH! I have always looked at Archive as one of the top notch dank breeders. I especially supported the fact that one of the owners, is from my area. Like I said before, I tried to contact them with no response. They claim to be on the small business style, 1 on 1 customer basis.. I don't see it at all.


Its not only the Caspers that have these issues. And considering what they charge for their lines, up toward 200 usd/pack.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 2, 2019)

Slurricane


----------



## colocowboy (May 3, 2019)

Looks pretty good!


----------



## Chaseink501 (May 8, 2019)

Any one have information on Hazmat Og fro archive?? Any pictures? Or experience with it?


----------



## rollinfunk (May 9, 2019)

Chaseink501 said:


> Any one have information on Hazmat Og fro archive?? Any pictures? Or experience with it?


https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/hazmatog/
Paste this in your address bar and you won't have to create an IG account


----------



## macamus33 (May 9, 2019)

I was gifted a pack of seeds called "Purpetrator" by Archive Seeds. Any info on this strain would be helpful. I do not see it mentioned in the Archive thread here. Maybe not even an Archive strain??? Says Archive on the bag the vile seeds are in though. These may be very old as come from an old grower.


----------



## genuity (May 9, 2019)

macamus33 said:


> I was gifted a pack of seeds called "Purpetrator" by Archive Seeds. Any info on this strain would be helpful. I do not see it mentioned in the Archive thread here. Maybe not even an Archive strain??? Says Archive on the bag the vile seeds are in though. These may be very old as come from an old grower.


Definitely a older release..

I gifted my pack of them to a buddy,if I remember his run with them was not good.


----------



## macamus33 (May 9, 2019)

genuity said:


> Definitely a older release..
> 
> I gifted my pack of them to a buddy,if I remember his run with them was not good.


Not worth the time or space then? Usually Archive seeds have some fire to be found in their seed packs. Small grower here with two tents and if this strain is mediocre do not want to tie up my space. Anybody out there grown or know of this strain ie. phenols to look for, flowering times etc. .


----------



## rollinfunk (May 10, 2019)

https://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/PURPetrator/Archive_Seed_Bank/


----------



## Fakir710 (May 14, 2019)

Dosidos 13 F2, looks super, but nothing special at all. Fully plant based organics... The only female from 4 that did not show any hermie traits. The rest is balls.


----------



## Chronic811 (May 14, 2019)

Fakir710 said:


> Dosidos 13 F2, looks super, but nothing special at all. Fully plant based organics... The only female from 4 that did not show any hermie traits. The rest is balls.
> 
> View attachment 4333501 View attachment 4333503
> 
> View attachment 4333504


Just cuz a seed plant drops a few balls during the seed run doesn’t mean the clones will do the same. I’ve experienced this first hand


----------



## Fakir710 (May 14, 2019)

Chronic811 said:


> Just cuz a seed plant drops a few balls during the seed run doesn’t mean the clones will do the same. I’ve experienced this first hand


Hey Chronic811, I bought two packs, 13f2 and 18f2, 4 females in 13f2, 5 females in 18f2, only one girl that did not show balls in each pack and I have been tuning all 9 girls in 3 different runs, from seed and clone and different methods. 200$ packs. Not worth it.
If you give them low wattage they look to work nice and keep as a female, but the yield is a bitch under 250watts


----------



## numberfour (May 15, 2019)

Casper OG
 
Liking what I see, putting out dense frosty buds with an old school nose.


----------



## kona gold (May 15, 2019)

numberfour said:


> Casper OG
> View attachment 4333638
> Liking what I see, putting out dense frosty buds with an old school nose.


Man, that looks beautiful!
Pretty spot on to the picture of the strain.
Excellent job!!!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 15, 2019)

slurricane f1, forgot to smell her when I had her out will update the smells later.


----------



## kona gold (May 15, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> slurricane f1, forgot to smell her when I had her out will update the smells later.
> View attachment 4334079 View attachment 4334080


Very nice!! Setting up to be epic!


----------



## kona gold (May 15, 2019)

The Rainbow Driver freebies look amazing!!
Tha Docta is on point with his breeding!!!


----------



## FluffsTravels (May 16, 2019)

I was just able to pick up a clone of Memory Loss. Anyone ever run this?


----------



## Varulv (May 16, 2019)

kona gold said:


> Tha Docta is on point with his breeding!!!


You say that while herm traits and low germ rates are being reported from various strains that he charges up to 200 usd per pack for.


----------



## greencropper (May 17, 2019)

Face Off OG BX2 f2'd - seeds inside her will be ripe in approx 3-4wks, nice piney terpines present


----------



## dubekoms (May 17, 2019)

Slurricane at 35 days 12/12
Had some nanners a couple weeks ago. Picked them off and haven't seen any since.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 18, 2019)

dubekoms said:


> Slurricane at 35 days 12/12View attachment 4335088
> Had some nanners a couple weeks ago. Picked them off and haven't seen any since.


My girl threw a nanner early too, nada since.


----------



## greencropper (May 18, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> My girl threw a nanner early too, nada since.


what are your thoughts on the Slurricane so far?


----------



## kona gold (May 18, 2019)

Varulv said:


> You say that while herm traits and low germ rates are being reported from various strains that he charges up to 200 usd per pack for.


I have never had a problem with Archive gear. Always produces top quality!


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 18, 2019)

kona gold said:


> I have never had a problem with Archive gear. Always produces top quality!


Grew out over 80 females of various lines from him last round. Kept 2 that are absolute gems and worth keeping around for as long as possible. However, I think top quality is a bit of an over statement. Some nice plants but for 200$ there better be a few keepers in every pack or the genetics need to be highly coveted. Out of 20 plus females on a line that is marketed as sweet grape there were 0 sweet grape smells on any of the plants. Infact there were no sweet smells besides a few phenos that leaned cookie. That was a complete waste 600$ on Grape Ape x Dosidos. Some absolute stunners as far as looks that had no decent high.

Out of 3 packs of SFV OG x Face Off bx2 I got 0 pine or lemon smelling plants (but for one sfv leaner that was extremely muted compared to the real deal and covered up by sour chemdog smell) from a strain that is marketed as pure og but smells like sour chemdog as if it was just another OG IBL based off of chemdog like a lot of people he worked with have done and are doing.

Far from top quality or worth the price if you ask me. None of the OG lines are worth the price tag. Some of the dosidos lines are absolute hands down fire and very much worth the price tag, but some like I said fall completely flat.

Now that is a unbiased fair review...His comments on cost vs. quality has a lot of merit. The bad germ rates may or may not have merit concerning certain lines. I can tell you my female count and germ rates were fantastic and the beans were a few years old.

If a line that costs 200$ is not holding a candle to my nirvana gear (papaya, cookies s1, tangie s1, mango skunk) at 40$ a pack then I can't see how the argument can be made for top quality. My Sativa Seedbank Blackberry !0+ year old seeds made the Grape Ape x Dosidos look like a joke in high, production, smell, and taste.

He has some very good lines and loads of potential. But some lines are simply not ready for prime time and don't merit the price while others do.

That is the most honest I do this shit for a living so my lively-hood depends on it opinion I can give on my experience with his beans so far.

PS herm issues imo greatly exaggerated. Even the ones that popped some balls it was negligible damage and none popped balls from the bud it self just under leafs...Like I have less than 30 S1 seeds from my entire run that round...These were 4-6ft plants.


----------



## Chronic811 (May 18, 2019)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Grew out over 80 females of various lines from him last round. Kept 2 that are absolute gems and worth keeping around for as long as possible. However, I think top quality is a bit of an over statement. Some nice plants but for 200$ there better be a few keepers in every pack or the genetics need to be highly coveted. Out of 20 plus females on a line that is marketed as sweet grape there were 0 sweet grape smells on any of the plants. Infact there were no sweet smells besides a few phenos that leaned cookie. That was a complete waste 600$ on Grape Ape x Dosidos. Some absolute stunners as far as looks that had no decent high.
> 
> Out of 3 packs of SFV OG x Face Off bx2 I got 0 pine or lemon smelling plants (but for one sfv leaner that was extremely muted compared to the real deal and covered up by sour chemdog smell) from a strain that is marketed as pure og but smells like sour chemdog as if it was just another OG IBL based off of chemdog like a lot of people he worked with have done and are doing.
> 
> ...


Which dosido lines were the best from your experience?


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 18, 2019)

So far Sweet Thang, the animal cookie cross, and the forum. Absolute fire in those. You can grow them out and every plant will sell in an illegal state. The quality is worth people paying more for your product vs. buying the mass amounts of outdoor bullshit being exported from all legal states that won't sell in their own state. Shithole outdoor export is the new beasters and people scarf it up it call 'dro' lol. 80 dollar ounces of bs. Prices make it very hard to compete though ;\ Very unfortunate side effect in the current market. So much of it around the 15 year old girl down the street has bows in any neighborhood.

As far legal market goes. Expect 1-2 plants per 2-4 packs on most dosidos crosses that will be worth keeping compared to your clone only's. These are very good numbers given the stage of breeding imo.


----------



## kona gold (May 18, 2019)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Grew out over 80 females of various lines from him last round. Kept 2 that are absolute gems and worth keeping around for as long as possible. However, I think top quality is a bit of an over statement. Some nice plants but for 200$ there better be a few keepers in every pack or the genetics need to be highly coveted. Out of 20 plus females on a line that is marketed as sweet grape there were 0 sweet grape smells on any of the plants. Infact there were no sweet smells besides a few phenos that leaned cookie. That was a complete waste 600$ on Grape Ape x Dosidos. Some absolute stunners as far as looks that had no decent high.
> 
> Out of 3 packs of SFV OG x Face Off bx2 I got 0 pine or lemon smelling plants (but for one sfv leaner that was extremely muted compared to the real deal and covered up by sour chemdog smell) from a strain that is marketed as pure og but smells like sour chemdog as if it was just another OG IBL based off of chemdog like a lot of people he worked with have done and are doing.
> 
> ...


I have not run that many different Archive strains.
But their Face Off bx was excellent!
Code Blue nice, but no smell.
So I can see your point!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 18, 2019)

greencropper said:


> what are your thoughts on the Slurricane so far?


It's not too bad, I had 3 q male, 2 females. 1 female wasn't very interesting so I chopped her at 4 weeks flower to clear up space. The one I kept threw an early nanner but is nice looking so far. The smell is peppery and some fruit type smells but nothing over the top. I didn't keep a clone but will run through the rest someday. Definitely will find something nice just gonna have to go through the whole pack I think.


----------



## skuba (May 18, 2019)

Smoking on this Dolato my buddy just gave me, from last year’s outdoor.





Dank cookie grapey gelato taste with some gas, stings the nostrils. Smells and tastes so good, and quite potent. Considerably better than the wedding cake I’ve been smoking.

EDIT: after looking on IG, it seems Dolato was made by Inhouse Genetics, my error for posting in this thread. I guess half the plant was Archive...


----------



## FluffsTravels (May 18, 2019)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> So far Sweet Thang, the animal cookie cross, and the forum. Absolute fire in those. You can grow them out and every plant will sell in an illegal state. The quality is worth people paying more for your product vs. buying the mass amounts of outdoor bullshit being exported from all legal states that won't sell in their own state. Shithole outdoor export is the new beasters and people scarf it up it call 'dro' lol. 80 dollar ounces of bs. Prices make it very hard to compete though ;\ Very unfortunate side effect in the current market. So much of it around the 15 year old girl down the street has bows in any neighborhood.
> 
> As far legal market goes. Expect 1-2 plants per 2-4 packs on most dosidos crosses that will be worth keeping compared to your clone only's. These are very good numbers given the stage of breeding imo.


This and the previous... great posts, great info. Thx.


----------



## Chaseink501 (May 18, 2019)

Anyone ever ran Archive’s MoonDropps?? Have some on the way from there new restock won’t to know is it’s worth the space it’s Purple Urkle x Dosidos


----------



## smashcity (May 19, 2019)

greencropper said:


> Face Off OG BX2 f2'd - seeds inside her will be ripe in approx 3-4wks, nice piney terpines present
> View attachment 4334925 View attachment 4334926


Nice. Just got me some race fuel and rocket fuel and plan on f2ing them as well.


----------



## KeepItGrowing317 (May 21, 2019)

Just thought I'd chime in.. so far not so good on these slurricane f1s. I bought 5 packs knowing it's a numbers game with f1s. However definitely didn't expect the high herm and male rates that I'm finding.. my homie popped a full 12pk got 2 mutants that had to be tossed, NINE I repeat 9 males and the one "female" he did have was a full blown hermie and got the axe. Hes got other gear in the room that's killing it so I know it wasnt his error.. so I popped the first pack just to see how it goes.. so far got 4 slow/mutant ones the others look good but we'll see. Definitely will keep updating as I go. Not as stoked as I was forsure.. I was all in supporting Archive on this but it's not looking good so far. Time will tell tho


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 21, 2019)

KeepItGrowing317 said:


> Just thought I'd chime in.. so far not so good on these slurricane f1s. I bought 5 packs knowing it's a numbers game with f1s. However definitely didn't expect the high herm and male rates that I'm finding.. my homie popped a full 12pk got 2 mutants that had to be tossed, NINE I repeat 9 males and the one "female" he did have was a full blown hermie and got the axe. Hes got other gear in the room that's killing it so I know it wasnt his error.. so I popped the first pack just to see how it goes.. so far got 4 slow/mutant ones the others look good but we'll see. Definitely will keep updating as I go. Not as stoked as I was forsure.. I was all in supporting Archive on this but it's not looking good so far. Time will tell tho
> 
> 
> View attachment 4337397


I mean you can't really blame a breeder because high male ratio, that is just a roll of the dice and uncontrollable.

But I do have mixed feelings about the slurris. I had 1 male that threw pistils in early flower, 2 females, 1 that had an early ball sack. I plucked the ball and no more issues here up through week 7 flowering. I killed the 2nd female that didn't hermie at week 4 because she wasn't very special.

The female I kept that threw a ball early is turning out to be just fine but still has a spicy/black pepper smell with like a fruity tone to it. Hopefully she smokes nice.

I'm definitely gonna put the rest of the pack on the back burner till I see more flowered out pics.


----------



## KeepItGrowing317 (May 21, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I mean you can't really blame a breeder because high male ratio, that is just a roll of the dice and uncontrollable.
> 
> But I do have mixed feelings about the slurris. I had 1 male that threw pistils in early flower, 2 females, 1 that had an early ball sack. I plucked the ball and no more issues here up through week 7 flowering. I killed the 2nd female that didn't hermie at week 4 because she wasn't very special.
> 
> ...


Yea I read through a decent amount of pages before I said anything so I saw what you were working with and also agree on the bot being a fan of the pepper smell lol but I do agree with you for the most part about the males but also if they were tested at all he would've seen high herm/Male rates and atleast could've warned us. So far I haven't seen any crazy good phenos of the f1s so I'm just hoping I'll find one or 2 keepers out of 5 packs. The price was right so I can't complain on that tip but still, running herms is never fun for anyone lol 
Hoping for the best from mine! Still down with Archive all the way just dunno how I feel about this specific release ya know.


----------



## KeepItGrowing317 (May 21, 2019)

I popped 6 SherbBreath last run and got 4 females, 2 of which I kept so i didnt even pop the whole pack.. also I just hate all the drama that got involved with the slurricane.
(Side note just trying to show there's fire to be found even in a couple beans) so if I dont find something with 5 packs I won't be too stoked about it ya know, staying optimistic tho!


----------



## KeepItGrowing317 (May 21, 2019)

dubekoms said:


> Slurricane at 35 days 12/12View attachment 4335088
> Had some nanners a couple weeks ago. Picked them off and haven't seen any since.


Minus the nanners this one could be nice!


----------



## klx (May 22, 2019)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Grew out over 80 females of various lines from him last round. Kept 2 that are absolute gems and worth keeping around for as long as possible. However, I think top quality is a bit of an over statement. Some nice plants but for 200$ there better be a few keepers in every pack or the genetics need to be highly coveted. Out of 20 plus females on a line that is marketed as sweet grape there were 0 sweet grape smells on any of the plants. Infact there were no sweet smells besides a few phenos that leaned cookie. That was a complete waste 600$ on Grape Ape x Dosidos. Some absolute stunners as far as looks that had no decent high.
> 
> Out of 3 packs of SFV OG x Face Off bx2 I got 0 pine or lemon smelling plants (but for one sfv leaner that was extremely muted compared to the real deal and covered up by sour chemdog smell) from a strain that is marketed as pure og but smells like sour chemdog as if it was just another OG IBL based off of chemdog like a lot of people he worked with have done and are doing.
> 
> ...


Boom. Cheers man.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (May 23, 2019)

KeepItGrowing317 said:


> View attachment 4337397 Just thought I'd chime in.. so far not so good on these slurricane f1s. I bought 5 packs knowing it's a numbers game with f1s. However definitely didn't expect the high herm and male rates that I'm finding.. my homie popped a full 12pk got 2 mutants that had to be tossed, NINE I repeat 9 males and the one "female" he did have was a full blown hermie and got the axe. Hes got other gear in the room that's killing it so I know it wasnt his error.. so I popped the first pack just to see how it goes.. so far got 4 slow/mutant ones the others look good but we'll see. Definitely will keep updating as I go. Not as stoked as I was forsure.. I was all in supporting Archive on this but it's not looking good so far. Time will tell tho


I would NOT expect Slurricane F1 too do well or anything that fact that was Made in MALICE towards anyone.

Everyone purchasing Slurricanes F1 New this was Archives way to undercut In House Genetics Slurricane creation. [ Hey Life has a Funny Smile]

Based of that Karma, I would Never Purchase those seeds.

"Let's purchase $60 seeds haha, and undercut in house" 

Archive has Other Winners!


----------



## genuity (May 23, 2019)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I would NOT expect Slurricane F1 too do well or anything that fact that was Made in MALICE towards anyone.
> 
> Everyone purchasing Slurricanes F1 New this was Archives way to undercut In House Genetics Slurricane creation. [ Hey Life has a Funny Smile]
> 
> ...


It's crazy how that works...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 23, 2019)

Dude that was making fun of a cancer patient's grow and belittling vets with low income is going to preach about karma? How does that work?

And pretty sure my slurricane looks very similar to the in house gear that gen just posted a week ago in the in house thread so the ill effects of all the "bad karma" doesn't seem to be an issue.

Edit, that was banana cake that gen has and its on 572 of chuckers thread. But pretty sure my slurricane and his b cake are on same level quality wise as far as genetics go....


----------



## KeepItGrowing317 (May 23, 2019)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I would NOT expect Slurricane F1 too do well or anything that fact that was Made in MALICE towards anyone.
> 
> Everyone purchasing Slurricanes F1 New this was Archives way to undercut In House Genetics Slurricane creation. [ Hey Life has a Funny Smile]
> 
> ...


I have others from him but regardless of what people say about the punch I like it so I was digging the cross. Def not down with all the drama yea but inhouse has done plenty negative shit aswell so it is what it is.. and 60 $ or not shouldn't get you all males and hermies.. that's all I was saying. The 12 I have right now look great either way so like I said we'll see. I'm sure I'll find a winner out of 5 packs.


----------



## Mullalulla (May 23, 2019)

KeepItGrowing317 said:


> I have others from him but regardless of what people say about the punch I like it so I was digging the cross. Def not down with all the drama yea but inhouse has done plenty negative shit aswell so it is what it is.. and 60 $ or not shouldn't get you all males and hermies.. that's all I was saying. The 12 I have right now look great either way so like I said we'll see. I'm sure I'll find a winner out of 5 packs.


Wheres the negative inhouse stuff ? From what I've seen dude has played it cool. Have an example would love to put a foot in my mouth if needed


----------



## klx (May 23, 2019)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I would NOT expect Slurricane F1 too do well or anything that fact that was Made in MALICE towards anyone.
> 
> Everyone purchasing Slurricanes F1 New this was Archives way to undercut In House Genetics Slurricane creation. [ Hey Life has a Funny Smile]
> 
> ...


Did a sky fairy tell you this? Or was it a magical karma beetle that gave you this otherworldly insight?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 23, 2019)

klx said:


> Did a sky fairy tell you this? Or was it a magical karma beetle that gave you this otherworldly insight?


Dude is talking about karma but is one of the most toxic people on this forum. He makes fun of cancer patients and poor vets. 

Literally nothing he says is informative or positive.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (May 23, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Dude that was making fun of a cancer patient's grow and belittling vets with low income is going to preach about karma? How does that work?
> 
> And pretty sure my slurricane looks very similar to the in house gear that gen just posted a week ago in the in house thread so the ill effects of all the "bad karma" doesn't seem to be an issue.
> 
> Edit, that was banana cake that gen has and its on 572 of chuckers thread. But pretty sure my slurricane and his b cake are on same level quality wise as far as genetics go....


What grade in school did you go past 5? I never made know fun of know vets. We have never had any topics on war. If you happend to serve and we don't agree on a TOPIC too bad for you! [ People forget YOU ARE NOT FORCED TO SERVE, YOU Enlist yourself and GET PAID A SALARY] I'm not even going to touch that debate, but this is not "free service"

Yup I spoke on karma Now what PussY. Nothing of yours looks like @genuity work, don't insult him like that.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (May 23, 2019)

klx said:


> Did a sky fairy tell you this? Or was it a magical karma beetle that gave you this otherworldly insight?


A leprechaun! No What?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (May 23, 2019)

genuity said:


> It's crazy how that works...


This needs plus rep!
They want to be BUTT hurt at facts. "Why would anyone purchase Slurricane F1's under those pretenses "

So again shrug shoulder. Cry a fucking river about those slurricane F1s. 

All archives other works, much love too it!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 23, 2019)

Lightgreen2k said:


> What grade in school did you go past 5? I never made know fun of know vets. We have never had any topics on war. If you happend to serve and we don't agree on a TOPIC too bad for you! [ People forget YOU ARE NOT FORCED TO SERVE, YOU Enlist yourself and GET PAID A SALARY] I'm not even going to touch that debate, but this is not "free service"
> 
> Yup I spoke on karma Now what PussY. Nothing of yours looks like @genuity work, don't insult him like that.


Tough guy uhh? Bet

Again bro I post pics of all my shit and you are literally the only one trying to talk shit. That says a lot about you.


----------



## klx (May 23, 2019)

Lightgreen2k said:


> This needs plus rep!
> They want to be BUTT hurt at facts. "Why would anyone purchase Slurricane F1's under those pretenses "
> 
> So again shrug shoulder. Cry a fucking river about those slurricane F1s.
> ...


Wait, so this magical made up thing called Karma is facts now is it? Keep talking sweetheart, keep talking


----------



## Chronic811 (May 23, 2019)

If your dealer charges 150-200$ an ounce depending on strain then one day he says he has some 60$ ounces you’d know it was some trash


----------



## klx (May 23, 2019)

Yeah cos breeders always knowingly put their name to trash and sell 1000 packs of. Makes real good business sense.

Got some real Einsteins in here today.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 23, 2019)

Are people not looking at pics?

Pretty sure I've posted several pics of my single slurricane f1 and also pretty sure it has received nothing but compliments.

banana cake by in house grown and presented by genuity





and my slurricane






They look pretty similar to me, so if this archive slurricane f1s are shit then I guess I don't mind growing shit.

And as far as "malice" and all that stupid shit, that beef is between archive and in house, I could give to shits less about it.

I guess I can't share photos from this site on this site but that nana cake is on chucker's paradise page 572 and my slurri is on the previous page of this thread.


----------



## Odin* (May 24, 2019)

klx said:


> Did a sky fairy tell you this? Or was it a magical karma beetle that gave you this otherworldly insight?


I’ve been thinking about this for awhile and the most “logical” view is that of a karma fairy getting banged by a sky beetle and they created a farma skeetle that’s buzzing around spreading shit. It’s practically science.

Here’s some farma skeetle skeet (Slurricane); 

 

 

 

Skeet by IHG (zing).


----------



## klx (May 24, 2019)

Odin* said:


> I’ve been thinking about this for awhile and the most “logical” view is that of a karma fairy getting banged by a sky beetle and they created a farma skeetle that’s buzzing around spreading shit. It’s practically science.
> 
> Here’s some farma skeetle skeet (Slurricane);
> 
> ...


If anyone knows about sky fairies and karma beetles it's Odin, the god of gods.

Nice buds they look delicious!


----------



## GrowRijt (May 24, 2019)

Lightgreen2k said:


> This needs plus rep!
> They want to be BUTT hurt at facts. "Why would anyone purchase Slurricane F1's under those pretenses "
> 
> So again shrug shoulder. Cry a fucking river about those slurricane F1s.
> ...


For me it was easy. Archives do si do is pretty hot looking. 60$ pack when everything else is 200$ is solid. The reason it got there is not my issue but still funny breeder drama. Karma doesn’t work the way you think it does. There will be keepers in the Slurri F1. 

Mine are vigorously jamming along. The only tear I will shed will likely be after coughing out a huge cloud of Slurri smoke.


----------



## Space_Lord (May 24, 2019)

First time poster. Recently I got a pack of slurricane f1 and Casper OG. Popped 6 of each and got 1 slurricane female and 3 Casper. On day 35 today flower.


----------



## genuity (May 24, 2019)

Pudding pop 
 
From my clone guy.


----------



## Chronic811 (May 24, 2019)

Space_Lord said:


> First time poster. Recently I got a pack of slurricane f1 and Casper OG. Popped 6 of each and got 1 slurricane female and 3 Casper. On day 35 today flower.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4338782 View attachment 4338785


That Casper looks like it’s going to put you on your ass


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 24, 2019)

Casper looks very nice so does the slurri on the last page but hows the smell on the OG cross? Is it chemdog or OG?

I just want someone to come in here and say I grew out X Faceoff OG cross and I got insane OG, pine, lemon, and gas smells. Can anyone point me to an OG cross of his that has this as a predominant feature I can try? I really want that in my garden again without resorting to finding clone only's again like TK, SFV, and Tahoe. I just enjoy making my own selections.


----------



## Space_Lord (May 24, 2019)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Casper looks very nice so does the slurri on the last page but hows the smell on the OG cross? Is it chemdog or OG?
> 
> I just want someone to come in here and say I grew out X Faceoff OG cross and I got insane OG, pine, lemon, and gas smells. Can anyone point me to an OG cross of his that has this as a predominant feature I can try? I really want that in my garden again without resorting to finding clone only's again like TK, SFV, and Tahoe. I just enjoy making my own selections.


I grew out his hellraiser og a couple years back and my keeper was straight pine gas but this one pictured has more of that lemon pledge OG gas I have a shorter pheno that has skinnier leaves that smells like pine but not much gas behind it. I’ll get a better assessment once everything is harvested.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 24, 2019)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Casper looks very nice so does the slurri on the last page but hows the smell on the OG cross? Is it chemdog or OG?
> 
> I just want someone to come in here and say I grew out X Faceoff OG cross and I got insane OG, pine, lemon, and gas smells. Can anyone point me to an OG cross of his that has this as a predominant feature I can try? I really want that in my garden again without resorting to finding clone only's again like TK, SFV, and Tahoe. I just enjoy making my own selections.


Cannaventures lvtk kicks out some heavy tk leaners like my keeper cut. Not heavy in lemon or pine but potent as funk and hash or fuel type smells and flavor.


----------



## KeepItGrowing317 (May 24, 2019)

Space_Lord said:


> First time poster. Recently I got a pack of slurricane f1 and Casper OG. Popped 6 of each and got 1 slurricane female and 3 Casper. On day 35 today flower.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4338782 View attachment 4338785


That Casper OG looks fire brotha! Nice find!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 24, 2019)

slurricane f1, basically 12/12 from seed and in a 4" rock wool block using canna and a touch of kool bloom liquid. She'll come close to an ounce because she is dense as funk.   

I mean this is just 1 outta 3 from a pack of 12, so I'm guessing someone running a whole pack will find something real nice. Anyone looking would say the same thing. The nose is spicy with a fruity undertone and I'm guessing it will pack a punch. 

I had my doubts at first and bought the seeds with a good deal of skepticism but figured with do si do and punch should be a no brainer, right? lmao


----------



## Space_Lord (May 25, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> slurricane f1, basically 12/12 from seed and in a 4" rock wool block using canna and a touch of kool bloom liquid. She'll come close to an ounce because she is dense as funk. View attachment 4339180View attachment 4339177 View attachment 4339179
> 
> I mean this is just 1 outta 3 from a pack of 12, so I'm guessing someone running a whole pack will find something real nice. Anyone looking would say the same thing. The nose is spicy with a fruity undertone and I'm guessing it will pack a punch.
> 
> I had my doubts at first and bought the seeds with a good deal of skepticism but figured with do si do and punch should be a no brainer, right? lmao


Yours is looking good brotha. I’m sure there will be some really nice ones out there too but my 1 female out of 6 seeds ain’t impressing me to much considering all the good dosi crosses the Docta has but for $60 I can’t complain. Mine has similar smell but the grape is dominant with spice being undertone


----------



## Odin* (May 25, 2019)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Casper looks very nice so does the slurri on the last page but hows the smell on the OG cross? Is it chemdog or OG?
> 
> I just want someone to come in here and say I grew out X Faceoff OG cross and I got insane OG, pine, lemon, and gas smells. Can anyone point me to an OG cross of his that has this as a predominant feature I can try? I really want that in my garden again without resorting to finding clone only's again like TK, SFV, and Tahoe. I just enjoy making my own selections.


~15 people trimming, everyone asking to smoke, and a “heavy dabber” asks if he can try “X” because everyone has talked about how it will “completely wreck” you. Dude was holding a “branch” in one hand, shears in the other, and staring at the wall for a good 5-10 minutes before we started laughing and asked “you good?”. He snapped out of it and said “I’m fucked up and I never have flower that hits me”. He was fully baked, possibly a little burned around the edges.

Super insane sour citrus fuel, almost “burns” your sinuses.

Here she is under HPS (pic taken through a pair of polarized lens’.

 

Quite possibly the most dangerous flower on the planet.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (May 25, 2019)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Casper looks very nice so does the slurri on the last page but hows the smell on the OG cross? Is it chemdog or OG?
> 
> I just want someone to come in here and say I grew out X Faceoff OG cross and I got insane OG, pine, lemon, and gas smells. Can anyone point me to an OG cross of his that has this as a predominant feature I can try? I really want that in my garden again without resorting to finding clone only's again like TK, SFV, and Tahoe. I just enjoy making my own selections.


 
If you can find this, you will find some nice Og learners of Malibu/Pk

He just had the new drop, so maybe you can find this one


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 25, 2019)

Odin* said:


> ~15 people trimming, everyone asking to smoke, and a “heavy dabber” asks if he can try “X” because everyone has talked about how it will “completely wreck” you. Dude was holding a “branch” in one hand, shears in the other, and staring at the wall for a good 5-10 minutes before we started laughing and asked “you good?”. He snapped out of it and said “I’m fucked up and I never have flower that hits me”. He was fully baked, possibly a little burned around the edges.
> 
> Super insane sour citrus fuel, almost “burns” your sinuses.
> 
> ...


So which one is it?  Looks very nice and that is the type of endorsement I like to hear.


----------



## eastcoastled (May 25, 2019)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> So which one is it?  Looks very nice and that is the type of endorsement I like to hear.


Exactly @Odin* which one is it?


----------



## KeepItGrowing317 (May 25, 2019)

Space_Lord said:


> Yours is looking good brotha. I’m sure there will be some really nice ones out there too but my 1 female out of 6 seeds ain’t impressing me to much considering all the good dosi crosses the Docta has but for $60 I can’t complain. Mine has similar smell but the grape is dominant with spice being undertone



Yea I agree, for the price definitely not complaining. I just wanted to share my experience with them so far. I've heard alot of hermi, mutant, and male ratios so far but again I bought multiple packs so I'm willing to be patient and see what I find. His Dosi is 99% of the reason I grabbed these.. I also have some secret formula I'm gonna dig into asap


----------



## Space_Lord (May 25, 2019)

I’m really interested in his moonbow fem crosses anyone grow any yet or have any more info than his Instagram?


----------



## numberfour (May 27, 2019)

Casper Og


----------



## SmokeyBear11 (May 27, 2019)

Wow I need to pop my Casper og


----------



## SmokeyBear11 (May 27, 2019)

What’s the terp profile on her?


----------



## Bakersfield (May 27, 2019)

numberfour said:


> Casper Og
> View attachment 4340417


Chunky!


----------



## Odin* (May 28, 2019)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> So which one is it?  Looks very nice and that is the type of endorsement I like to hear.





eastcoastled said:


> Exactly @Odin* which one is it?



A hybrid that leans very heavily towards the Face Off bx1 Dad. Of all the phenos represented, this is the only one that came out pure “OG”, nothing else was even close, all OG leaners had an “Earthy, Cookie” nose/flavor. My “cookie” leaning keeper has a hint of the sour, giving her a very unique nose/flavor. You can see in the background of that last pic, Black leaves. The “strain”, “Scooby Snacks”. I kept 4 phenos.


----------



## smashcity (May 28, 2019)

couple phenos of Casper og around 30 something days. This is what I remember as an og. Triple stretch in flower, viney stems, and golfball nugs with calyxes that explode in the last stretch of flowering. For the most part right now im getting earthy, fuelly, and some pine. Im excited about these. Going to have to reveg one or two.


----------



## BluffinCali (May 28, 2019)

Heres a Sweet Thang (Cherry Pie x Dosido) around day 45ish...super gassy fruit cookie


----------



## numberfour (May 29, 2019)

SmokeyBear11 said:


> What’s the terp profile on her?


Shes putting out a strong citrus smell, its really nice.


----------



## kona gold (May 29, 2019)

James Bean Company has some great prices on a new Archive drop!!


----------



## Varulv (May 29, 2019)

kona gold said:


> James Bean Company has some great prices on a new Archive drop!!


Would those great prices be for the 250 white gold or the 200 dollar yellow snow? I mean you usually pay 500 usd for 6 seeds, but to me a great price would be more along the lines of 20 to 25 us for 13 seeds. So did anything special catch your eye in that drop?


----------



## kona gold (May 29, 2019)

Varulv said:


> Would those great prices be for the 250 white gold or the 200 dollar yellow snow? I mean you usually pay 500 usd for 6 seeds, but to me a great price would be more along the lines of 20 to 25 us for 13 seeds. So did anything special catch your eye in that drop?


Face Off bx2 for $100 is a friggin deal.
And a few others for around that price.


----------



## Varulv (May 29, 2019)

kona gold said:


> Face Off bx2 for $100 is a friggin deal.
> And a few others for around that price.


That would be my pick if was buying. I have to ask if you are familliar with those hawaiian lines in the Hilo Hammer?


----------



## kona gold (May 29, 2019)

Varulv said:


> That would be my pick if was buying. I have to ask if you are familliar with those hawaiian lines in the Hilo Hammer?


Its hard to say.....
I have seen web indicas going back a while. One I grew a long time ago was a Tibetan Web Kush. It was lighter green, frosty, with a skunky pine profile. Wasn't that potent though. But maybe I didn't run her right?
Molokai Frost?
Only hear stories on line. Never really heard of that strain while living out here. But probably is a hawaiian strain.
So not an Archive cross that interested me. Especially for that price!

I like the name Hilo Hammer though.


----------



## BluffinCali (May 29, 2019)

I'm a sucker grabbed the Bacio g41 x Faceoff. Hoping I get lucky and get one close a SJG Sherb x H. Octane pheno came across year or two ago. If it's a possible solid og with added size Faceoff bx, Designer OG tho I dont think its available...Chem91 x Faceoff I've been meaning to run for too long. Also been looking for Grape Ape x Dosido if anyone has a line on those....

Bit off topic but anyone's thoughts on G41 opposed to Biscotti or even other Gelato cuts. I've have limited experience with all except 33 only cut gelato I've run straight. Smoked bacio and Biscotti Cpl times and there was some added funk, bit of gas added would be up my alley for an evening toker. 

If I didnt have so many seeds I'd prob grab that Flavor Pack too. Purely a hunch which dont mean [email protected]#% 

One last note I got gifted bag of Deathstar earlier and its put me in a stupor so take all this as such... night y'all


----------



## BluffinCali (May 30, 2019)

Old Hellraiser OG I kept around for a while. I remember having hard time really dialing this plant in over those runs. Citrus og pine funk and above average taste at least on my palate...


----------



## dubekoms (May 30, 2019)

Slurricane at 48 days

Outdoor slurricane. This one should get pretty big in a few months.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 30, 2019)

Slurricane f1, about 60 days 12/12
  

I know I jumped the gun early on with this one, I really didn't think it would yield shit but it has turned into a decent size cola and dense indica style buds. I would have like to have more purple punch terps vs the peppery sweet smell it has right now. I'll probably chop this weekend with mostly cloudy and some amber.


----------



## Varulv (May 31, 2019)

kona gold said:


> Its hard to say.....
> I have seen web indicas going back a while. One I grew a long time ago was a Tibetan Web Kush. It was lighter green, frosty, with a skunky pine profile. Wasn't that potent though. But maybe I didn't run her right?
> Molokai Frost?
> Only hear stories on line. Never really heard of that strain while living out here. But probably is a hawaiian strain.
> ...


I dont think anything is worth that much. Did it once, never again. Had it not been Archive, I probabably would have gotten a couple packs of the Face Off though.

Hazeman has a cross with the Molokai Frost and pre98 Bubba Kush going for 1/4 cost of what Archive want for that Hilo Hammer. My guess is that Hazeman used Motarebels selection of the Molokai Frost. Whoever crossed it to the Hawaiian Web Indica could have used a different selection. Could be an interesting cross in itself.


----------



## GreenLegend420 (May 31, 2019)

Varulv said:


> Would those great prices be for the 250 white gold or the 200 dollar yellow snow? I mean you usually pay 500 usd for 6 seeds, but to me a great price would be more along the lines of 20 to 25 us for 13 seeds. So did anything special catch your eye in that drop?


When people start finding free 100,000 square foot warehouses with free laborers, free electricity, free license fees, free taxes, free nutrients, free grow equipment, and someone who doesnt value their time then you'll start to see the prices you want from a real breeder like archive.


----------



## Space_Lord (May 31, 2019)

Not the greatest pictures because of hps lighting but here are a few slurricane pics at day 42.  

And a couple pics of Casper OG day 42


----------



## BluffinCali (May 31, 2019)

Space_Lord said:


> Not the greatest pictures because of hps lighting but here are a few slurricane pics at day 42. View attachment 4342802View attachment 4342803 View attachment 4342804View attachment 4342805
> 
> And a couple pics of Casper OG day 42View attachment 4342806View attachment 4342807


Damn I really like your Casper. Really makes me want to delve into one those OG pks. Great work!


----------



## Space_Lord (May 31, 2019)

BluffinCali said:


> Damn I really like your Casper. Really makes me want to delve into one those OG pks. Great work!


Thank you brotha I’m really liking her too. Imma try and reveg her since I wasn’t able to take any clones


----------



## cohiba (Jun 3, 2019)

Slurricane F1 #1 @ Day 46. No peppery smell on this girl. Smells like a lemon berry slush


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Jun 5, 2019)

Space_Lord said:


> I’m really interested in his moonbow fem crosses anyone grow any yet or have any more info than his Instagram?


i have some but testing a new system with some freebies before i fire them off. I'll try to post back some info for sure. My freebies were the Rainbow Driver (zkittlez x sundae driver) from Archive - both popped and on the way


----------



## Space_Lord (Jun 7, 2019)

Casper Og and Slurricane F1 day 49. Started flushing yesterday and the slurricane and one of the Casper OGs leaves are barely starting to fade purple. Has anyone seen Casper OG fade purple? My low temps aren’t that low either about 68 with 66 lowest in past few weeks. The pheno I normally post is not the one turning purple. It just started so I have no idea how far it’ll go. First picture is Casper OG fading purple. I haven’t grown to many OGs so this may be somewhat common but I just haven’t personally experienced it..

Personal favorite Casper (normally post this one)
 
Slurricane F1


----------



## Chronic811 (Jun 7, 2019)

Space_Lord said:


> Casper Og and Slurricane F1 day 49. Started flushing yesterday and the slurricane and one of the Casper OGs leaves are barely starting to fade purple. Has anyone seen Casper OG fade purple? My low temps aren’t that low either about 68 with 66 lowest in past few weeks. The pheno I normally post is not the one turning purple. It just started so I have no idea how far it’ll go. First picture is Casper OG fading purple. I haven’t grown to many OGs so this may be somewhat common but I just haven’t personally experienced it..
> View attachment 4346338
> Personal favorite Casper (normally post this one)
> View attachment 4346335
> ...


That slurricane looks nothing like purple punch. It looks like a chemdog cross to me. 

Casper looks fire as fuck tho


----------



## kona gold (Jun 7, 2019)

GreenLegend420 said:


> i have some but testing a new system with some freebies before i fire them off. I'll try to post back some info for sure. My freebies were the Rainbow Driver (zkittlez x sundae driver) from Archive - both popped and on the way


I have those freebies in veg for over a month now.
Very nice looking and uniform.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 7, 2019)

Space_Lord said:


> Casper Og and Slurricane F1 day 49. Started flushing yesterday and the slurricane and one of the Casper OGs leaves are barely starting to fade purple. Has anyone seen Casper OG fade purple? My low temps aren’t that low either about 68 with 66 lowest in past few weeks. The pheno I normally post is not the one turning purple. It just started so I have no idea how far it’ll go. First picture is Casper OG fading purple. I haven’t grown to many OGs so this may be somewhat common but I just haven’t personally experienced it..
> View attachment 4346338
> Personal favorite Casper (normally post this one)
> View attachment 4346335
> ...


That looks similar to me slurri f1. I cut mine down at 60ish days and is drying at the moment. No punch smell at all. Just stanky spicy smells, closer to a chem honestly. Should be tasty smoke though.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 7, 2019)

Space_Lord said:


> Casper Og and Slurricane F1 day 49. Started flushing yesterday and the slurricane and one of the Casper OGs leaves are barely starting to fade purple. Has anyone seen Casper OG fade purple? My low temps aren’t that low either about 68 with 66 lowest in past few weeks. The pheno I normally post is not the one turning purple. It just started so I have no idea how far it’ll go. First picture is Casper OG fading purple. I haven’t grown to many OGs so this may be somewhat common but I just haven’t personally experienced it..
> View attachment 4346338
> Personal favorite Casper (normally post this one)
> View attachment 4346335
> ...


Ghost og S1's throw purple phenos. They are the best ones most of the time. Having said that Ghost cut is garbage and so are the S1's. Every other OG cut product is a million times better. I was really disappointed with it. You will get some nice looking phenos but the smell and taste are on par with most dutch companies.Bland cardboard and lack luster highs. I would not even really consider the cut real og. That should be reserved for the likes of SFV. Worlds apart.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 7, 2019)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Ghost og S1's throw purple phenos. They are the best ones most of the time. Having said that Ghost cut is garbage and so are the S1's. Every other OG cut product is a million times better. I was really disappointed with it. You will get some nice looking phenos but the smell and taste are on par with most dutch companies.Bland cardboard and lack luster highs. I would not even really consider the cut real og. That should be reserved for the likes of SFV. Worlds apart.


I think your the first person Ive seen say ghost og sucks. Ive yet to grow my ghost s1 from cannaventure but Rusty said the ghost cut has been tested at above 30%. 

What ghost beans have you ran? Just curious.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 7, 2019)

It sucks because it doesn't even compare in taste, smell, or bag appeal to SFV much less Tahoe or Fire OG. SFV being the standard bearer. I am so unimpressed with not only the cut, but the s1's by a few peeps (rusty being one of them) I won't buy any crosses of it anymore when there are so much better out there. It doesn't even cross out good....to anything. You can put whatever % ya want on shit until I smoke it and it gives me a good high that % is marketing BS. I get told the % thing all the time on shit and it a lot of times it just doesn't mean anything.

Ghost = Nostalgia period imo. Might be related some way to OGK. A cross if anything in my personal opinion.

I would rather grow Shanti, Dutch Passion, or Sensi Skunk stocks to explore than run anything with ghost in it again.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jun 7, 2019)

Well I wouldn't say Ghost og sucks, I myself don't care for her super upbeat high but others do. I do agree IMO SFV is better as is True, BTY but every1 has their own taste.


----------



## K&A kid (Jun 8, 2019)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> It sucks because it doesn't even compare in taste, smell, or bag appeal to SFV much less Tahoe or Fire OG. SFV being the standard bearer. I am so unimpressed with not only the cut, but the s1's by a few peeps (rusty being one of them) I won't buy any crosses of it anymore when there are so much better out there. It doesn't even cross out good....to anything. You can put whatever % ya want on shit until I smoke it and it gives me a good high that % is marketing BS. I get told the % thing all the time on shit and it a lot of times it just doesn't mean anything.
> 
> Ghost = Nostalgia period imo. Might be related some way to OGK. A cross if anything in my personal opinion.
> 
> I would rather grow Shanti, Dutch Passion, or Sensi Skunk stocks to explore than run anything with ghost in it again.


About ten years ago I had a similar experience with Dr. Greenthumb's ghost og s1's. Structure and yield were decent for an og, but taste,aroma, and potency were lacking and didn't have the profile I expected from an og. At that time there was lots of hype about the ghost clone, I remember thinking greenthumb maybe didn't have the original or possibly the ghost doesn't carry well as an s1.


----------



## oswizzle (Jun 8, 2019)

40Amps speaks the truth bro


----------



## cohiba (Jun 8, 2019)

Space_Lord said:


> Casper Og and Slurricane F1 day 49. Started flushing yesterday and the slurricane and one of the Casper OGs leaves are barely starting to fade purple. Has anyone seen Casper OG fade purple? My low temps aren’t that low either about 68 with 66 lowest in past few weeks. The pheno I normally post is not the one turning purple. It just started so I have no idea how far it’ll go. First picture is Casper OG fading purple. I haven’t grown to many OGs so this may be somewhat common but I just haven’t personally experienced it..
> View attachment 4346338
> Personal favorite Casper (normally post this one)
> View attachment 4346335
> ...



One of my Sour OG S1s turns purple, red, and pink...full autumn fade. 


Sour OG S1 with a young Slurricane in the back


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jun 8, 2019)

cohiba said:


> One of my Sour OG S1s turns purple, red, and pink...full autumn fade.
> 
> 
> Sour OG S1 with a young Slurricane in the back
> ...


 beautiful lady but damn she looks like a bitch to trim. I'm to old for that


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 11, 2019)

Just puffed some of my fresh dried slurricane f1 and there is no punch taste what so ever, again it taste more like the cookies and chem I had last year from GPS?

Not as tasty as the CnC but similar chem leaning flavor but the slurri has more of a gmo type funk to it. It is a nice smoke though and nice and heady.

It'll be a while till I run the rest but not the best and not the worst. For $60 it ain't bad.


----------



## Houstini (Jun 11, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Just puffed some of my fresh dried slurricane f1 and there is no punch taste what so ever, again it taste more like the cookies and chem I had last year from GPS?
> 
> Not as tasty as the CnC but similar chem leaning flavor but the slurri has more of a gmo type funk to it. It is a nice smoke though and nice and heady.
> 
> It'll be a while till I run the rest but not the best and not the worst. For $60 it ain't bad.


$60 hater beanz for the almost win!


----------



## cohiba (Jun 11, 2019)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> beautiful lady but damn she looks like a bitch to trim. I'm to old for that


Thanx man. Shiddd me too. This is head stash tho, so didnt have to trim that much


----------



## cohiba (Jun 11, 2019)

Slurricane F1 #1 Day 60

This bih is a frostitute. Smelling like grape gas, with a some citrus notes in the back ground. She's ready to pull, but thinking about letting her go the full 70.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 12, 2019)

cohiba said:


> Slurricane F1 #1 Day 60
> 
> This bih is a frostitute. Smelling like grape gas, with a some citrus notes in the back ground. She's ready to pull, but thinking about letting her go the full 70.
> 
> ...


Looks nice!


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 12, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Just puffed some of my fresh dried slurricane f1 and there is no punch taste what so ever, *again it taste more like the cookies and chem I had last year from GPS*?
> 
> Not as tasty as the CnC but similar chem leaning flavor but the slurri has more of a gmo type funk to it. It is a nice smoke though and nice and heady.
> 
> It'll be a while till I run the rest but not the best and not the worst. For $60 it ain't bad.


lol so other people starting to see Faceoff is nothing more than OG x Chem.


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Jun 12, 2019)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> lol so other people starting to see Faceoff is nothing more than OG x Chem.


 it was just a "fuck you" cross probably without any selection at all. knowing archive he may have even selected the worst of the bunch just to make slurricane as bad as possible lol


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 12, 2019)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> lol so other people starting to see Faceoff is nothing more than OG x Chem.


Ive never really researched any archives strains but Id say my slurri is more chem than og or punch.


----------



## cohiba (Jun 12, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Looks nice!


Thanx bro! She's def a looker! I'm just hoping that she aint all show and no go


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 12, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Ive never really researched any archives strains but Id say my slurri is more chem than og or punch.


It's from the faceoff which is in dosidos. Faceoff is so obvious its chem x og its not funny. Slurri is a poly and dosidos is no ibl so the buried genes are showing in form of all chemdog smells from sour to chem. Mor eont he sour side. Like some of the phenos from Rez's CD ibl based off hindu kush.


----------



## smashcity (Jun 12, 2019)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> It's from the faceoff which is in dosidos. Faceoff is so obvious its chem x og its not funny. Slurri is a poly and dosidos is no ibl so the buried genes are showing in form of all chemdog smells from sour to chem. Mor eont he sour side. Like some of the phenos from Rez's CD ibl based off hindu kush.


@40AmpstoFreedom I'm curious as to what criteria you are basing your deduction of the faceoff being a chem x og? Is it solely based on structure and smell? Im just curious as the Casper og phenos im growing dont smell like any of the chem I've grown, and I've grown the 4, the stardawg, and the chem d. Just curious as to the basis of your suspicions. Thanks


----------



## Chronic811 (Jun 12, 2019)

smashcity said:


> @40AmpstoFreedom I'm curious as to what criteria you are basing your deduction of the faceoff being a chem x og? Is it solely based on structure and smell? Im just curious as the Casper og phenos im growing dont smell like any of the chem I've grown, and I've grown the 4, the stardawg, and the chem d. Just curious as to the basis of your suspicions. Thanks


He’s just making shit up as he goes. If you look at the archive thread on icmag you’ll see his story changes a little each time he tells it. 

At first he claimed face off was a chem/skunk pheno leaning hard to the skunk. Then he claims it’s just a chem/og hybrid and now he’s claiming it’s a chem/og/sour that leans toward the sour


----------



## smashcity (Jun 12, 2019)

Chronic811 said:


> He’s just making shit up as he goes. If you look at the archive thread on icmag you’ll see his story changes a little each time he tells it.
> 
> At first he claimed face off was a chem/skunk pheno leaning hard to the skunk. Then he claims it’s just a chem/og hybrid and now he’s claiming it’s a chem/og/sour that leans toward the sour


Wow didn't know that. So tha docta pretty much back tracked on some of his claims? Interesting but im not surprised as I've caught very popular breeders doing the same. I mean breeders that would get me crucified if I were to name them.. lol. But i stay away from the drama and love the plant as well as growing it. I just hope his mother plants are what he claims them to be.. at the end of the day if it's fire I guess that's what matters but it would be great to have the truth with the fire. Thanks for the info. Going to search icmag for the thread. Do you know if its still there?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 12, 2019)

smashcity said:


> Wow didn't know that. So tha docta pretty much back tracked on some of his claims? Interesting but im not surprised as I've caught very popular breeders doing the same. I mean breeders that would get me crucified if I were to name them.. lol. But i stay away from the drama and love the plant as well as growing it. I just hope his mother plants are what he claims them to be.. at the end of the day if it's fire I guess that's what matters but it would be great to have the truth with the fire. Thanks for the info. Going to search icmag for the thread. Do you know if its still there?


He was talking about the rollitup member 40 amps, not Archive.


----------



## smashcity (Jun 12, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> He was talking about the rollitup member 40 amps, not Archive.


Oh. My bad. Awkward. Sorry about the confusion.


----------



## Chronic811 (Jun 12, 2019)

smashcity said:


> Wow didn't know that. So tha docta pretty much back tracked on some of his claims? Interesting but im not surprised as I've caught very popular breeders doing the same. I mean breeders that would get me crucified if I were to name them.. lol. But i stay away from the drama and love the plant as well as growing it. I just hope his mother plants are what he claims them to be.. at the end of the day if it's fire I guess that's what matters but it would be great to have the truth with the fire. Thanks for the info. Going to search icmag for the thread. Do you know if its still there?


Yeah I was talking about 40amps. And yes the thread is still there. It’s under cannabis flower photos


----------



## Houstini (Jun 12, 2019)

I will say that making an f1 of the same cross as a competitor using your gear is different than fem breeding. Crossing known phenoes of quality reversed females will likely create better results than most phenoes popping up in the f1 polyhybrid


----------



## klx (Jun 13, 2019)

Back when he announced he was doing the Slurricane on IG he did say what cuts he used. From memory he said he used the same Dosi male he has used in other crosses and the true purple punch cut, whatever that means.


----------



## kaka420 (Jun 13, 2019)

Houstini said:


> I will say that making an f1 of the same cross as a competitor using your gear is different than fem breeding. Crossing known phenoes of quality reversed females will likely create better results than most phenoes popping up in the f1 polyhybrid


lol quality female is a quality female.
being reversed does not mean likely better.
its all about selection.


----------



## quiescent (Jun 13, 2019)

When it all comes down to it, most American breeding is an incestuous shit storm from a scientific genetic perspective. It could be shared genes showing up giving him that point of view.

Even if it is rez's chem dd or 4sd crossed to a longer flowering, lemony og it's not an ill conceived strain to be looking for studs with plans of crossing to American genetics.

I think most people that have grown the gear in this thread would say they were satisfied with their end results. The recent pictures of Casper have me excited to dig through my own packs.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 14, 2019)

Chronic811 said:


> He’s just making shit up as he goes. If you look at the archive thread on icmag you’ll see his story changes a little each time he tells it.
> 
> At first he claimed face off was a chem/skunk pheno leaning hard to the skunk. Then he claims it’s just a chem/og hybrid and now he’s claiming it’s a chem/og/sour that leans toward the sour


I was saying the same thing where did this dude get his information from too. Speaking to archive none of this is true.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 14, 2019)

Chronic811 said:


> He’s just making shit up as he goes. If you look at the archive thread on icmag you’ll see his story changes a little each time he tells it.
> 
> At first he claimed face off was a chem/skunk pheno leaning hard to the skunk. Then he claims it’s just a chem/og hybrid and now he’s claiming it’s a chem/og/sour that leans toward the sour


Chem is a skunk genius...Just like cheese. I am basing my opinions on the completely obvious relations to anyone who has done chem work and also the guys previous work relations and the fact that the breeder doesn't even know what he has supossedly yet there are sour chem smells all over faceoff.



Lightgreen2k said:


> I was saying the same thing where did this dude get his information from too. Speaking to archive none of this is true.


Speaking to archive? You mean the guy that claims to not know what he has because he got it from bag seed? Or it was just better to make it a mystery for marketing?

Mean while someone not too many posts ago states his dosidos cross smells like greenpoints stardawg (chemdog) x cookies LOL? Yeah totally making things up.

*
Sorry when your og crosses smell nothing like the cuts this is clearly a cross and not OG.*

*If I am making stuff up how do we have two threads on two websites where not a single person claims to have straight gas lemon pledge terps from any of the 575757257 crosses put out?

Even with the best OG (sfv) we still have no one who can say they got straight OG terps from the face off cross. Only people who have never had the real deal like to hold on to hope this is, when it is nothing more than a different parental selection of chem x OG like greenpoints, topdawgs, connoisseurs, karmas, rez, moonshinemans (raredankness doctor old partner) the list goes on*.

*If I am making things up why is there still no one who can claim they got grape smells from grape ape x dosidos?

You can claim all day I am making things up. But when the best OG is crossed to a publicly stated unknown variety comes out nothing like OG, other than some structure, it is not pure OG. At minimum a cross and it seems obvious to me it is chem.

Enjoy the product it is not a bad cross and dosidos has some absolute fire, but face off is not anywhere close to pure OG. It is a good contribution to the gene pool none the less imo and further work may indeed render more OG terps.*


----------



## Space_Lord (Jun 14, 2019)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Chem is a skunk genius...Just like cheese. I am basing my opinions on the completely obvious relations to anyone who has done chem work and also the guys previous work relations and the fact that the breeder doesn't even know what he has supossedly yet there are sour chem smells all over faceoff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you don’t mind me asking who in your opinion does breed a good OG?


----------



## Chronic811 (Jun 14, 2019)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Chem is a skunk


Statements like this only prove that your just out here spreading assumptions like there facts


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 14, 2019)

Chronic811 said:


> Statements like this only prove that your just out here spreading assumptions like there facts


Concerning my opinions speculation, they are clearly opinions/speculation, we don't know what face off is until genetic testing is done because the breeder supposedly doesn't even know, which I cannot fathom given all his experience with every elite cut and breeding side by side with raredankness who also used chem x og. I guarantee it will be chem x OG based on my experience of growing all the listed breeders OG chem crosses which ogk definitely is not and you find nothing of the sort in the s1's.

*Note that you have absolutely nothing to reply to refute my comments and experiences with this breeders genes. Let me know when you find that pure lemon pinesol gas face off cross pheno...you would think it would be 2 or 3 in every pack at the very least of face off was pure OG, yet 4 packs of SFV x face off yielded 0 phenos like ogk other than looks which you can find somewhat in Chemdog but never the terps of OGK because highly inbred skunk genes dominate the fuck out of everything it touches.

Anyways like I said enjoy I am off to go pop my chem 91 SKUNK x SFV beans to search for some none sour phenos...*


----------



## Chronic811 (Jun 14, 2019)

I have no reason to “ refute “ your comments. I’m not looking for pinesol terps. I’m not looking for grape terps in dosido crosses. I don’t give a shit what is in face off. It makes no difference to me if some random poster says there archive gear smells like greenpoint gear. I’m just here to prove that you are full of shit and you did that for me


----------



## kona gold (Jun 14, 2019)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Concerning my opinions speculation, they are clearly opinions/speculation, we don't know what face off is until genetic testing is done because the breeder supposedly doesn't even know, which I cannot fathom given all his experience with every elite cut and breeding side by side with raredankness who also used chem x og. I guarantee it will be chem x OG based on my experience of growing all the listed breeders OG chem crosses which ogk definitely is not and you find nothing of the sort in the s1's.
> 
> *Note that you have absolutely nothing to reply to refute my comments and experiences with this breeders genes. Let me know when you find that pure lemon pinesol gas face off cross pheno...you would think it would be 2 or 3 in every pack at the very least of face off was pure OG, yet 4 packs of SFV x face off yielded 0 phenos like ogk other than looks which you can find somewhat in Chemdog but never the terps of OGK because highly inbred skunk genes dominate the fuck out of everything it touches.
> 
> Anyways like I said enjoy I am off to go pop my chem 91 SKUNK x SFV beans to search for some none sour phenos...*


I can see where you are coming from somewhat.
I grew out the first release of Face Off.
I had two females that I kept. Both were very viney and all Kush as far as structure. Not like the Chem structure. Lots of stretch Kush buds.
Now pinesol hard hard kush. I didn't have that pure earthy pinesol lemony kush insanity 100%.
But it was pretty close. With maybe a touch of sour. So I can see that side.
Side note.
It is a pretty amazing strain. And bagged up stinks like very few can!


----------



## numberfour (Jun 14, 2019)

Casper OG
Daylight
 

Flash
 

More citrus than anything on the nose, rock solid frosty bud. Can't comment any more until I've sampled the bud.

Royal Oak and Slurricane F1 beans just gone into soil.


----------



## MemoryLossSearch (Jun 16, 2019)

numberfour said:


> Casper OG
> Daylight
> View attachment 4349917
> 
> ...


Has it anything todo with 'Tim's' cut being involved with the marketing shenanigans...


----------



## dubekoms (Jun 21, 2019)

Slurricane ready for the chop at day 70. Burnt her a bit earlier in the grow and despite 2 weeks of plain water she's still super green. Really dense heavy nugs, should yield well. Smells like burnt rubber, skunk, and a bit chemmy


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 21, 2019)

Smoking my slurricane right now and it definitely taste more like a chem cross than I would have assumed given the parents. 

It taste similar to the cookies and chem girl I had last year but more funky, like a garlic type kick. Good smoke for sure just not what I was expecting. Actually has me wanting to pop more of the cnc's though because the cnc was a little tastier though.


----------



## Space_Lord (Jun 22, 2019)

Casper Og sample piece til everything dries. Will report smells later.


----------



## KeepItGrowing317 (Jun 25, 2019)

cohiba said:


> Slurricane F1 #1 Day 60
> 
> This bih is a frostitute. Smelling like grape gas, with a some citrus notes in the back ground. She's ready to pull, but thinking about letting her go the full 70.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chronic811 (Jun 29, 2019)

Secret formula day 39


----------



## cohiba (Jun 29, 2019)

Thanx man @KeepItGrowing317. Smoking on some right now. Tastes just like it smells, with a lingering aftertaste. Not really that potent, maybe a 7 out of 10 right now but hopefully the cure will improve the potency. Good luck on the grow compadre, fingers crossed you find sumptin special


----------



## DrGreenthumbVT (Jul 9, 2019)

If peeps are still interested is purchasing Archive Seeds Slurricane F1, I've got an unopened pack of them up that I bought at auction recently on IG. Entertaining offers


----------



## Chaseink501 (Jul 9, 2019)

Chronic811 said:


> View attachment 4357698 Secret formula day 39


U have anymore pictures?


----------



## cohiba (Jul 13, 2019)

Rainbowbelts harvest day


----------



## eastcoastled (Jul 20, 2019)

poochie love at around day 30


----------



## Elsembrador (Jul 20, 2019)

I can’t find Casper og anywhere !


----------



## AlienAthena (Jul 20, 2019)

Elsembrador said:


> I can’t find Casper og anywhere !


https://artizenseedshop.com/index.php/product/casper-og-ghost-og-x-face-off-bx1/


----------



## Elsembrador (Jul 20, 2019)

AlienAthena said:


> https://artizenseedshop.com/index.php/product/casper-og-ghost-og-x-face-off-bx1/


Fuck yea !! Thanks!!!


----------



## thezephyr (Jul 21, 2019)

earth to the archive thread, earth to the archive thread....


thezephyr said:


> Has archive ever released their One Star (stardawg guava x lemon g) in seed form? Have they made any hybrids with that strain? it was a intensely potent tropical smelling high thc strain available from their dispensary in portland a few years ago, but they never sold clones of it.


Has anyone else sampled or grown one star from archive? It's a very potent hybrid good for heavy duty pain relief.
I know they got as far as selecting a single keeper pheno for sinsemilla production, but not sure if they ever released it in clone or seed form, or if they made outcrosses. 

A friend who did business with them directly as a dispensary retailer of archive clones said 'there was no way they were going to let go of that one star.' 

that one star hybrid was too effective medicinally to let it disappear from the cannabis ecosystem entirely.
I'm working on my own 'remix' of this genetic combo using bodhi's guava hashplant (stardawg guava x 88g13hp) as a starting point.


----------



## Elsembrador (Jul 22, 2019)

AlienAthena said:


> https://artizenseedshop.com/index.php/product/casper-og-ghost-og-x-face-off-bx1/


Hey brotha any coupons in artizen by any chance ?


----------



## Highhawyn! (Jul 23, 2019)

I have smoked plenty of 1 star. It is killers for sure. Very tasty, all the way through the joint till the last hit. It has a super citrus lemony flavor. I'm not surprised Doc doesn't want to let that one out as it is a money maker for sure. I never knew the makeup of it, but I smoked some of his 1 star bud years ago and had a nice slab of rosin of it. Lemony for sure, very tasty. Good luck on your cross!


----------



## dubekoms (Aug 6, 2019)

Indoor slurricane ended up smelling chemmy and like burnt rubber. Average high. Decent stuff but nothing special.
Here is one I started at the same time(February) but threw outdoors. Suprisingly good pest resistance and getting fucken huge. It's around 8ftx8ft l


----------



## roksonix (Aug 17, 2019)

Chronic811 said:


> View attachment 4357698 Secret formula day 39


 i just popped a pack of secret forumla also if u have better pictures post them please and ty


----------



## Chronic811 (Aug 17, 2019)

roksonix said:


> i just popped a pack of secret forumla also if u have better pictures post them please and ty


All my pics came out blurry. Strain is total fire I think you’ll be pleased with what you end up with. 

I had 5 females and all but 1 were just covered in crystals and stinky af. Each pheno was different but each had keeper potential except for 1. The dosido dom pheno might be my favorite it’s so sticky I can barely roll a joint of it. The wifi dom phenos have been nice for daytime use.


----------



## roksonix (Aug 17, 2019)

Chronic811 said:


> All my pics came out blurry. Strain is total fire I think you’ll be pleased with what you end up with.
> 
> I had 5 females and all but 1 were just covered in crystals and stinky af. Each pheno was different but each had keeper potential except for 1. The dosido dom pheno might be my favorite it’s so sticky I can barely roll a joint of it. The wifi dom phenos have been nice for daytime use.


thanks for your feedback my friend, i cant wait for this run  also popped a pack of gelato 41 x dosi havent seen anyone else post pics of the sf yet tho besides u


----------



## oswizzle (Aug 19, 2019)

Has anyone tried the Rudeboi OG


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 19, 2019)

Dosidos


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 19, 2019)

Dosidos


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 19, 2019)

Aren't they nice? Super happy with mine as well. What line of dos is that one?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 19, 2019)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Aren't they nice? Super happy with mine as well. What line of dos is that one?


Indeed they are. I'm definitely happy to have her in my garden. I'm not sure what line it is, it was a cut gifted to me. All I know is it's Archives creation.


----------



## thezephyr (Aug 20, 2019)

oswizzle said:


> Has anyone tried the Rudeboi OG


yeah, it's pretty good for an og polyhybrid. It makes larger buds than a true og, but to me the smell, flavor, and high were generic and didn't have the complexity or subtlety of a pure og. The smell is like kush and fruit loops, and it's a reliable producer. 

The rudeboi tends to be a slightly harsh smoke, I had tried it before growing it and assumed the harshness was due to that grow, but when I grew archive's cutting myself in in my no till soil it was still a harsh smoke in comparison to the other strains I harvested that year. 

The best thing about the rudeboi was it's extractability, the quality and yield of concentrate from the rudeboi was impressive.


----------



## Chronic811 (Aug 20, 2019)

roksonix said:


> thanks for your feedback my friend, i cant wait for this run  also popped a pack of gelato 41 x dosi havent seen anyone else post pics of the sf yet tho besides u


Secret formula dosido dom pheno


----------



## Chaseink501 (Aug 24, 2019)

Chronic811 said:


> Secret formula dosido dom pheno View attachment 4382551View attachment 4382556


Niceee u did a great job! U have anymore pictures of this pheno & others? I would love to see


----------



## Chaseink501 (Aug 24, 2019)

Anyone ever grew there Hazmat og? How did u guys like it? Is it worth the time & space?


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 24, 2019)

I got a hazmat og finishing now, all signs point to face off pheno. Its gone long, but I’m getting to know leds so it’s my fault I’m sure. If it hits like the face off I have tried in the past it has a home! It’s stable in normal conditions, I tried to take cuts once flowering started and the clones hermed badly and died. Other than that she feeds a tad heavy with the expected cal mag desires of an og.


----------



## Chaseink501 (Aug 24, 2019)

colocowboy said:


> I got a hazmat og finishing now, all signs point to face off pheno. Its gone long, but I’m getting to know leds so it’s my fault I’m sure. If it hits like the face off I have tried in the past it has a home! It’s stable in normal conditions, I tried to take cuts once flowering started and the clones hermed badly and died. Other than that she feeds a tad heavy with the expected cal mag desires of an og.


Nice to hear, did u have any problems with nitrogen toxicity or anything? I have a few that did. U have any pictures? U say Faceoff pheno I’m guessing nice golf ball shaped buds? That’s exactly how one of mine is growing it’s not dence at all tho but had nice big golf ball nugs with a lil foxtailing nothin crazy at all tho & really really nice Og Smell it’s the 2nd loudest from my Hazmat run the first is the tallest of the bunch & smells like the loudest sour ever nthin og about it grows long huge buds again not dence at all tho I believe this one had nitrogen toxicity witch made it grow losse airy buds other 2 nthin special except huge long dence nugs not much smell from the two biggest & dences yeilders but I have to dry & cure then smoke them to really see


----------



## eastcoastled (Aug 24, 2019)

Poochie love right before harvest. Lime soapy skunk smells.


----------



## Chronic811 (Aug 24, 2019)

Chaseink501 said:


> Niceee u did a great job! U have anymore pictures of this pheno & others? I would love to see


Thanks! Here is a picture of one of the hybrid phenos. I’m opening this jar more than any of the other phenos.


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 24, 2019)

Chaseink501 said:


> Nice to hear, did u have any problems with nitrogen toxicity or anything? I have a few that did. U have any pictures? U say Faceoff pheno I’m guessing nice golf ball shaped buds? That’s exactly how one of mine is growing it’s not dence at all tho but had nice big golf ball nugs with a lil foxtailing nothin crazy at all tho & really really nice Og Smell it’s the 2nd loudest from my Hazmat run the first is the tallest of the bunch & smells like the loudest sour ever nthin og about it grows long huge buds again not dence at all tho I believe this one had nitrogen toxicity witch made it grow losse airy buds other 2 nthin special except huge long dence nugs not much smell from the two biggest & dences yeilders but I have to dry & cure then smoke them to really see


Ya I’ll snap some pics in there later, nice og chunks smells of soapy limes and somehow spicy like aftershave or something. They are dense af though l, no fluff. I had one that had some issues so I binned it, I’ve never had a plant go N toxic from my nutes, I don’t feed hard first run either so i presumed genetic issue. Either way my plant count won’t let me fuck around with something like that, but ya a weird pheno that overfed off almost nothing happened. I popped the first 4 seeds and got 50/50 boys to girls and one pheno worth finishing. I’ll try again later I’m sure.


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 25, 2019)

Week 12 from flip on hazmat og

She’s getting a little bit floppy but the stems are stout. The buds are getting really heavy and they want to twist, I get that outdoors a lot.


----------



## Chaseink501 (Aug 25, 2019)

colocowboy said:


> Ya I’ll snap some pics in there later, nice og chunks smells of soapy limes and somehow spicy like aftershave or something. They are dense af though l, no fluff. I had one that had some issues so I binned it, I’ve never had a plant go N toxic from my nutes, I don’t feed hard first run either so i presumed genetic issue. Either way my plant count won’t let me fuck around with something like that, but ya a weird pheno that overfed off almost nothing happened. I popped the first 4 seeds and got 50/50 boys to girls and one pheno worth finishing. I’ll try again later I’m sure.


Nice, the N problem I had was weird cuz I do feed really ligh first round and still looked to have the N problem. But if I would have pulled her I would have really been mad cuz she’s really the best female her and my one Og Dom pheno the other two not so much unless somebodys lookin to hit 3-5lb a light of some B+++ grade stuff (I’m pretty sure I can get 4 solid from her). I can’t ever cut any of my new female down b4 I see what they got I always have hope lol (better have hope paying 100-250 a pack lol) but really I found a lot of ALLSTAR females I was thinking of giving the chop to early on.


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 25, 2019)

Chaseink501 said:


> Nice, the N problem I had was weird cuz I do feed really ligh first round and still looked to have the N problem. But if I would have pulled her I would have really been mad cuz she’s really the best female her and my one Og Dom pheno the other two not so much unless somebodys lookin to hit 3-5lb a light of some B+++ grade stuff (I’m pretty sure I can get 4 solid from her). I can’t ever cut any of my new female down b4 I see what they got I always have hope lol (better have hope paying 100-250 a pack lol) but really I found a lot of ALLSTAR females I was thinking of giving the chop to early on.


I culled it at 10 weeks because it still wouldn’t go, pistils changed color no frost or size and smelled like hay. I run organic, if it can’t take the lightest of supersoil then it’s got something else going on imho it’s sister ate the same soil to void in 4 weeks of flower. The feed was so light that I had to give this one tiger bloom in stiff doses just to break the self emaciation. This isn’t my first time


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Aug 26, 2019)

Anyone do Light Speed yet?


----------



## Jonathn (Aug 28, 2019)

Some of the pudding pop. Have some outdoors that are about 16 to 20 feet tall will take pictures but just not until the day they're coming down I'm afraid of giving up the spot and I'm not text savvy. Could someone use your digital photo to find the location of got a really nice OGKB phenotype out of the package every female was gorgeous I would've kept everyone if I could've but I kept 2 one that is super slow in vegwhat has the most delicious flavour an sleepy Indica effect


----------



## thezephyr (Aug 29, 2019)

Jonathn said:


> Some of the pudding pop. Have some outdoors that are about 16 to 20 feet tall will take pictures but just not until the day they're coming down I'm afraid of giving up the spot and I'm not text savvy. Could someone use your digital photo to find the location of got a really nice OGKB phenotype out of the package every female was gorgeous I would've kept everyone if I could've but I kept 2 one that is super slow in vegwhat has the most delicious flavour an sleepy Indica effect


nice looking fade, good job on the grow man. 
If you take photos on your cell phone, there may be geographic coordinates embedded in the file information. an easy way around this is to open your photo in microsoft paint, and save it as a .jpg file with a new name.


----------



## eastcoastled (Sep 8, 2019)

Poochie love about 2 weeks to go. Lime and melon smells.


----------



## Headstash_Grow (Oct 4, 2019)

Clearwater Kush (Florida OG x Face Off OG Bx1) 
Clearwater Kush #5 on Week 7, 1st run from Seed. She hermed around weeks 3-4, but man we're so glad we kept her, the aroma she gives off is straight up OG Nastiness.


----------



## Headstash_Grow (Oct 4, 2019)

Clearwater Kush #5 (Week 8 )


----------



## TheGreenPriest (Oct 4, 2019)

cohiba said:


> View attachment 4364392
> 
> 
> Rainbowbelts harvest day


She's a real beauty, mate.
I just picked up a pack of these.
What's your verdict on the strain?


----------



## AlienAthena (Oct 10, 2019)

Slurricane F1 @ Week 5 of flower. She’s a hungry one. Need to up her nutes 




And here’s a Dosidos #22 bagseed. Definitely should’ve took a couple clones. Best smelling plant with typical Dosidos structure and a beautiful smell. Plain water till harvest for this one.


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Oct 10, 2019)

Pie face

All i got on my phone is a close up shot...


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 10, 2019)

Just wanna say to anyone that got the rainbow driver freebies and haven't popped them, I highly encourage you to do so. Straight candy Grape, cream, and citrus terps, grows extremely well, and really throws down some frost. Was absolutely two of my favorite plants in my tent, like a jack ass I didn’t cut any clones and the two other seeds I had of them I gifted to my friend and told him that he could have them as long as I could get some clones off of them. Never heard anything back until now and they‘re in week four of flower and I really don’t feel like having to re-veg and wait a month or two for the clones to bounce back. In the tent I had the rainbow drivers in I also had some blueberry sundae‘s from Cannarado herm on me and it pollinated one of the rainbow drivers and to be honest I’m not even mad. Got four nice tiger striped seeds and I’m really stoked to pop them I just really hope they’re not duds. The blueberry sundae’s did really well in their own rights other than herming on me but that was my fault so some added blueberry terps should produce some absolutely insane terps from this accidental cross. Pictured below is one of the rainbow drivers after she got trimmed up and like I said she throws down some serious frost.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 10, 2019)

Can’t wait to pop my Hazmat OG packs and the Casper OG packs. Should find some serious funky OG gas, lemon, earthy, skunky, and pine terps out of those.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 11, 2019)

Also his secret formula should definitely be interesting and find some straight frosty, funky, gassy, and cookie dom pheno’s


----------



## poundofyourfinest (Oct 11, 2019)

About to flower 5 rose golds fems these plants are already over powering my oversized mountain air scrubber


----------



## bigiron (Oct 21, 2019)

idk what everyone was expecting from the slurricanes, they were literally made to piss off inhouse, or because someone was pissed at inhouse. no blame here. 

if we knew what the 91chem* really was 40ampsto (Joe Brand needs to pop up again) .... pretty sure the faceoff is not ogchem and you can hear fletcher speak on it on the riot live, its on youtube. and whoever knocked the ghost cut aka ogers aka joshd.... well you might not have it then. you might, but you might not, get it? 

if you grow out the hazmatog and the casper you ll see which ones have chem in it and which dont. pretty simple. just because its gas doesnt mean it has chem in it. 

(* id concur in terms of chem possibly being related to a skunk... probably not skunk1 but an afghan right. i like the idea of a NL/Skunk or a NL/HP/Skunk predating the dogbud. who knows) 

no offense! 

peace 

bigiron


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 21, 2019)

bigiron said:


> idk what everyone was expecting from the slurricanes, they were literally made to piss off inhouse, or because someone was pissed at inhouse. no blame here.
> 
> if we knew what the 91chem* really was 40ampsto (Joe Brand needs to pop up again) .... pretty sure the faceoff is not ogchem and you can hear fletcher speak on it on the riot live, its on youtube. and whoever knocked the ghost cut aka ogers aka joshd.... well you might not have it then. you might, but you might not, get it?
> 
> ...


I don’t know what you’re trying to get at? Are you saying face-off OG is not an actual OG? I mean from what I’ve seen of the hazmat OG’s and Casper OG’s seems to look pretty spot on like an OG or has some Chem in they’re lineage. Not to mention the Hazmat OG definitely looks like it has some chem in it from the pictures I’ve seen from multiple growers. They all look like they have solid/chunkier but very similar bud structure to the original Chemdog. Which I assume it having a denser structure would be from the Face-off? I guess I’ll look up the interview on YouTube and see what he says about it but I do feel like his Casper OG, Hazmat OG, and Secret Formula(WiFi43 x Dosidos) should have some absolutely amazing pheno’s come out of those packs.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 21, 2019)

bigiron said:


> idk what everyone was expecting from the slurricanes, they were literally made to piss off inhouse, or because someone was pissed at inhouse. no blame here.
> 
> if we knew what the 91chem* really was 40ampsto (Joe Brand needs to pop up again) .... pretty sure the faceoff is not ogchem and you can hear fletcher speak on it on the riot live, its on youtube. and whoever knocked the ghost cut aka ogers aka joshd.... well you might not have it then. you might, but you might not, get it?
> 
> ...


All I know is if I put a cross out to piss someone off I'd put the best shit I could out. That's what I thought archive was doing but naw, the slurricanes I ran were mediocre and I won't pop the rest of the pack nor run any of archive's other stuff. Just not my type of thing.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 21, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> All I know is if I put a cross out to piss someone off I'd put the best shit I could out. That's what I thought archive was doing but naw, the slurricanes I ran were mediocre and I won't pop the rest of the pack nor run any of archive's other stuff. Just not my type of thing.


If you don’t maybe asking, how did the Slurricanes come out? I know the dude from archive seed bank can be a real douche bag sometimes and most of his seeds are overpriced, but some of his strains are pretty damn good. That’s why I waited for the secret formula to drop down to $150 a pack instead of $200 a pack. There should be some serious fire found out of those packs but we shall see. Honestly I was more interested in the Wi-Fi part of the cross than the dosidos since I already got thugpugs PBB and they were very reasonably priced. For the hazmat OG and the Casper OG I just wanted a really good representation of OG in seed form and
when I ordered those there wasn’t any American seed banks carrying Karma's gear. Personally I don’t like how arrogant Fletcher is and that’s why I try to stick to different breeders but when it come to OG‘s his are some of the best and I don’t have access to the actual clone only cuts.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 21, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> If you don’t maybe asking, how did the Slurricanes come out? I know the dude from archive seed bank can be a real douche bag sometimes and most of his seeds are overpriced, but some of his strains are pretty damn good. That’s why I waited for the secret formula to drop down to $150 a pack instead of $200 a pack. There should be some serious fire found out of those packs but we shall see. Honestly I was more interested in the Wi-Fi part of the cross than the dosidos since I already got thugpugs PBB and they were very reasonably priced. For the hazmat OG and the Casper OG I just wanted a really good representation of OG in seed form and
> when I ordered those there wasn’t any American seed banks carrying Karma's gear. Personally I don’t like how arrogant Fletcher is and that’s why I try to stick to different breeders but when it come to OG‘s his are some of the best and I don’t have access to the actual clone only cuts.


The slurricanes were so so. I started 3 beans 2 were female and 1 male. The male hermied, threw out pistols too, the females were nothing special one was shitty and 1 was decent. The 1 decent reminded me of any old chem cross. I believe I have pics of them in this thread.


----------



## Houstini (Oct 21, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> All I know is if I put a cross out to piss someone off I'd put the best shit I could out. That's what I thought archive was doing but naw, the slurricanes I ran were mediocre and I won't pop the rest of the pack nor run any of archive's other stuff. Just not my type of thing.


Just popped 4 hatercane last week. I’ll see what comes up but have higher hopes for my buddy’s strawberry cough x mimosa


----------



## coppershot (Oct 21, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> All I know is if I put a cross out to piss someone off I'd put the best shit I could out. That's what I thought archive was doing but naw, the slurricanes I ran were mediocre and I won't pop the rest of the pack nor run any of archive's other stuff. Just not my type of thing.


It's funny cause from what I have seen from IHG Slurricanes they are frosty fire bombs. I havent seen anything close from the Archive one and I thought that they would have the better gear.... I am yet to run them so I could be wrong but it doesnt appear that way....

Not sure I have heard a single complementary thing about Fletcher.


----------



## Houstini (Oct 21, 2019)

coppershot said:


> It's funny cause from what I have seen from IHG Slurricanes they are frosty fire bombs. I havent seen anything close from the Archive one and I thought that they would have the better gear.... I am yet to run them so I could be wrong but it doesnt appear that way....
> 
> Not sure I have heard a single complementary thing about Fletcher.


I felt uncomfortable in archive’s Portland store. Too much shit don’t stink attitude and the 3 shops within walking distance to my house have zero attitude and 1 of those 3 shops is all top shelf at great rates


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 21, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> The slurricanes were so so. I started 3 beans 2 were female and 1 male. The male hermied, threw out pistols too, the females were nothing special one was shitty and 1 was decent. The 1 decent reminded me of any old chem cross. I believe I have pics of them in this thread.


That’s weird because damn near every pic I’ve seen of IHG’s Slurricane is absolutely sugarcoated and looks fire af so the fact that archives regular version doesn’t even slightly compare is kind of funny because he was talking mad trash about all the breeders that made a purple punch x dosidos cross and if what y’all are saying is true his ended up being one of the worst.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 21, 2019)

Looking back at everyone else’s pictures that they posted of archives version looks like it definitely leans more to the chem side. Some even looked like it’s got a little bit of sour d in it as well. I only seen one picture that even closely resembled purple punch


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 21, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> Looking back at everyone else’s pictures that they posted of archives version looks like it definitely leans more to the chem side. Some even looked like it’s got a little bit of sour d in it as well. I only seen one picture that even closely resembled purple punch


Mine definitely looked more sour d than punch for sure. I also seen all the inhouse canes so when the archive one popped up I grabbed it and then seen all the drama behind it. If you ran a whole pack or 2 you'd probably find some nice but I ain't got time for that personally.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Oct 21, 2019)

bigiron said:


> idk what everyone was expecting from the slurricanes, they were literally made to piss off inhouse, or because someone was pissed at inhouse. no blame here.
> 
> if we knew what the 91chem* really was 40ampsto (Joe Brand needs to pop up again) .... pretty sure the faceoff is not ogchem and you can hear fletcher speak on it on the riot live, its on youtube. and whoever knocked the ghost cut aka ogers aka joshd.... well you might not have it then. you might, but you might not, get it?
> 
> ...


No offenses at all thanks for post and info. I often forget a lot of cut history because I am far more interested in the cut it self, but who is Joe Brand? Is he related to the Skunk VA guy who found the 91' and distributed it (as far as I know anyways)? I completely agree with your assumptions by the way about the afghan side of things.

Also I thought Ghost and Josh D cut were absolutely different. The Josh D = what people were calling OG (original), Legend, and Triangle Kush. The ghost shit I had was trash compared to SFV. In breeding, flavor, smell, literally all categories. Looked OG on some phenos and that was about it...My Triangle Kush and S1's are on a whole other fucking level. That is the OG I know like SFV. Did not keep any of the Ghost stuff and it 100% had skunk phenos as I stated before that had the candy powdered sugar smell. Just like what you got in old Citral skunk side of things.

*It's just so weird too though if Faceoff isn't an OG out cross how does it breed horribly with SFV which is hands down standard bearer of OG's?*

I don't think this is too big of a leap of logic especially when the owner of the genes does not even know if it is pure OGK. I don't really get too hung up on this shit though I just want a fire product at the end of day. Dosidos is nice shit so far /shrug. Faceoff crosses would have to be given to me to grow out anymore again. I would never spend the $ on it again in comparison to Dosidos or the multitude of other good choices out there.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 21, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Mine definitely looked more sour d than punch for sure. I also seen all the inhouse canes so when the archive one popped up I grabbed it and then seen all the drama behind it. If you ran a whole pack or 2 you'd probably find some nice but I ain't got time for that personally.


True that, right now I don’t have the time for that either. I wish I did but where I’m at right now it’s just not possible, hopefully one day though. I’ve got so many packs of different breeders gear that I’d love to just pop them all and be able to do a massive pheno hunt but I just don’t have the time or the space, but like I said hopefully one day I will. This really makes me wonder is archives face off an actual S1 of OG, a S1 of Chem, an OG crossed to Chem, or an OG crossed to Sour D. I guess we’ll never know unless he spills the beans which I doubt will happen. The whole drama behind it was childish(over not shouting him out) and not to mention the drama with him and thugpug basically trying to get thugpug blacklisted from other seed banks is pretty fucked up as well(again over not shouting him out for using dosidos in PBB). I really don’t blame thugpug for not dealing with seed banks that would carry archives “version” of his strain using the same name and if I owned some of those seed banks with how his “version“ of Slurricane came out for most growers, I would think twice about allowing that and carrying it. That’s just my opinion though, not trying to hate on archive but damn some of this shit is petty as fuck


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 21, 2019)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> No offenses at all thanks for post and info. I often forget a lot of cut history because I am far more interested in the cut it self, but who is Joe Brand? Is he related to the Skunk VA guy who found the 91' and distributed it (as far as I know anyways)? I completely agree with your assumptions by the way about the afghan side of things.
> 
> Also I thought Ghost and Josh D cut were absolutely different. The Josh D = what people were calling OG (original), Legend, and Triangle Kush. The ghost shit I had was trash compared to SFV. In breeding, flavor, smell, literally all categories. Looked OG on some phenos and that was about it...My Triangle Kush and S1's are on a whole other fucking level. That is the OG I know like SFV. Did not keep any of the Ghost stuff and it 100% had skunk phenos as I stated before that had the candy powdered sugar smell. Just like what you got in old Citral skunk side of things.
> 
> ...


True, I don’t know the ghost OG cut I had was really good had more of a lemony taste to it with your typical og smell and taste and did pack a punch like your typical OG’s. I do have to agree with you though Triangle Kush and SFVOG are definitely my favorite OG cuts but to me True OG from elemental wellness had more of a bland taste to it. It definitely was potent but it just had more of a musky afghan taste with slight hints of your typical OG taste and smell. I haven’t had the pleasure to try the Josh D cut, I’ve seen some pictures from him and other people growing it and it definitely looks like your typical grade A OG


----------



## TheGreenPriest (Oct 21, 2019)

haha I hate reading this guy seems to be a jerkoff.

Kind of souring me on running the Rainbow Belts.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 22, 2019)

Joe Brand and Pbud were the guys that sold Chemdog the guy the “Dogbud” that had the famous 13 seeds that became chems 1-4 and chem 91, chem sis, and chem d


----------



## bigiron (Oct 22, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> I don’t know what you’re trying to get at? Are you saying face-off OG is not an actual OG? I mean from what I’ve seen of the hazmat OG’s and Casper OG’s seems to look pretty spot on like an OG or has some Chem in they’re lineage. Not to mention the Hazmat OG definitely looks like it has some chem in it from the pictures I’ve seen from multiple growers. They all look like they have solid/chunkier but very similar bud structure to the original Chemdog. Which I assume it having a denser structure would be from the Face-off? I guess I’ll look up the interview on YouTube and see what he says about it but I do feel like his Casper OG, Hazmat OG, and Secret Formula(WiFi43 x Dosidos) should have some absolutely amazing pheno’s come out of those packs.



what the hell did you actually read what was written? reading comprehension at an all-time low. it states "pretty sure faceoff is NOT ogchem", and further you are directed to educate yourself on what fletcher says on the riot podcast about the face off story. hazmat is the one with chem in it and that was crystal clear. 

i get why fletcher got over yall, better learn to read first, look at what you wrote Nate Dogg smh. the casper does NOT have chem in it, where from?? 

and yes of course the face off crosses are good, if all his seeds where a crapshoot, he wouldnt have the same reputation. besides, where would you start looking for OG in seedform, in its ever so great abundance? archive, karma will be your most heard answers from commercial seedmakers. 



thenotsoesoteric said:


> The slurricanes were so so. I started 3 beans 2 were female and 1 male. The male hermied, threw out pistols too, the females were nothing special one was shitty and 1 was decent. The 1 decent reminded me of any old chem cross. I believe I have pics of them in this thread.


out of all his shit I woulda never personally ran the Slurricane, and if you look around experienced growers who pay alittle attention didnt take that one too seriously either. 

peace out and please read what people state properly. 

warm regards.


----------



## bigiron (Oct 22, 2019)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> No offenses at all thanks for post and info. I often forget a lot of cut history because I am far more interested in the cut it self, but who is Joe Brand? Is he related to the Skunk VA guy who found the 91' and distributed it (as far as I know anyways)? I completely agree with your assumptions by the way about the afghan side of things.
> 
> Also I thought Ghost and Josh D cut were absolutely different. The Josh D = what people were calling OG (original), Legend, and Triangle Kush. The ghost shit I had was trash compared to SFV. In breeding, flavor, smell, literally all categories. Looked OG on some phenos and that was about it...My Triangle Kush and S1's are on a whole other fucking level. That is the OG I know like SFV. Did not keep any of the Ghost stuff and it 100% had skunk phenos as I stated before that had the candy powdered sugar smell. Just like what you got in old Citral skunk side of things.
> 
> ...


if there was major consensus on negative results with archive seedbank then the business would not be where it is today. how could a seed company hold itself up, and have such a solid reputation, if the majority of results were to be dissapointing? the element of selection is almost always completely disregarded. moreover, how often do you have to run a pheno to dial it in properly? 

there arguably is an analogy/silver lining with the work that goes into regular seedlines as previously mentioned by ThaDocta. finding and selecting winners out of reg seeds is a process. dont expect instant validation just because you are offered exactly that on IG and the likes. 

if you dig a lil deeper (forums, IG, real life lol) the overwhelming majority of growers that popped some archive beans display above average results. another argument would be that other seedmakers work with selections from archive seedbank seeds. how many times has someone started a thread on any forum asking "OG in seedform"? and how many times where those questions directed towards archive (or karma tbh)? 

imo the Faceoff xs are pretty damn close to all those clones you see up online and winning cups if that actually makes a difference for you. not finding a winner in a pack is always dissapointing, but more than often it is relative to your ability as a plant grower, bluntly put. 

best regards

bigiron


----------



## oswizzle (Oct 22, 2019)

Archives Gear lacks the potency of the real OG cuts.... His FaceOFF doesnt have the Kick of the CLone Only cuts.. his attitude is a joke.. Id chin check his ass so quick if he came off to me a douche like he does online... same with his fanboys... 

Dosidos is his best line of work... it checks off on every box except POTENCY .. which is to be expected from his gear


----------



## Chronic811 (Oct 22, 2019)

oswizzle said:


> Archives Gear lacks the potency of the real OG cuts.... His FaceOFF doesnt have the Kick of the CLone Only cuts.. his attitude is a joke.. Id chin check his ass so quick if he came off to me a douche like he does online... same with his fanboys...
> 
> Dosidos is his best line of work... it checks off on every box except POTENCY .. which is to be expected from his gear


Which breeder/strains aren’t lacking in potency?


----------



## valjack (Oct 22, 2019)

thezephyr said:


> nice looking fade, good job on the grow man.
> If you take photos on your cell phone, there may be geographic coordinates embedded in the file information. an easy way around this is to open your photo in microsoft paint, and save it as a .jpg file with a new name.


 From my understanding, every picture you take with your smartphone has a location tag imbedded in it. I think you can turn your location tag off. Never tried myself.


----------



## DustyDuke (Oct 23, 2019)

valjack said:


> From my understanding, every picture you take with your smartphone has a location tag imbedded in it. I think you can turn your location tag off. Never tried myself.


Yeah you can turn it off there’s a vid on YouTube they make it hard pricks


----------



## bigiron (Oct 23, 2019)

oswizzle said:


> Archives Gear lacks the potency of the real OG cuts.... His FaceOFF doesnt have the Kick of the CLone Only cuts.. his attitude is a joke.. Id chin check his ass so quick if he came off to me a douche like he does online... same with his fanboys...
> 
> Dosidos is his best line of work... it checks off on every box except POTENCY .. which is to be expected from his gear


oh wow, another tough guy on the internet. no one respects you for having a big mouth or swinging around with threats, thats just not cool in the cannabis community. 

fletcher repeats that his selections are for flavour, that being said, there are so many potent phenotypes in the faceoff line and others. the killer malawi offspring will have loudmouths like you green out in the corner. 

if all you do is being dabbed out all day and you re still complaining about potency it might be time to move on to a "better" drug. 

best regards

bigiron


----------



## oswizzle (Oct 23, 2019)

Weak sauce potency... overly hyped Face off .. its all good bro... when OGKB 2.0 is the saving grace of ur working lines... its no wonder ur strains arent potent and just taste good..
Its called fools gold


----------



## bigiron (Oct 23, 2019)

oswizzle said:


> Weak sauce potency... overly hyped Face off .. its all good bro... when OGKB 2.0 is the saving grace of ur working lines... its no wonder ur strains arent potent and just taste good..
> Its called fools gold


ignorant comment. finding your hype cuts often involve a solid amount of luck (in selection, if it happens). or actually involve real selection. 

you probably never selected anything anyway. ask archive how many different phenos he runs to work a line. if you believe OGKB is the end-all weed you probably only smoke cookies or OG to begin with. what does that say about your palate? 

cant wake someone up who pretends to be asleep. 

best regards 

bigiron


----------



## Chronic811 (Oct 23, 2019)

oswizzle said:


> Weak sauce potency... overly hyped Face off .. its all good bro... when OGKB 2.0 is the saving grace of ur working lines... its no wonder ur strains arent potent and just taste good..
> Its called fools gold


So which breeders produce potent hybrids? And which face off crosses have you personally ran ?


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 23, 2019)

bigiron said:


> what the hell did you actually read what was written? reading comprehension at an all-time low. it states "pretty sure faceoff is NOT ogchem", and further you are directed to educate yourself on what fletcher says on the riot podcast about the face off story. hazmat is the one with chem in it and that was crystal clear.
> 
> i get why fletcher got over yall, better learn to read first, look at what you wrote Nate Dogg smh. the casper does NOT have chem in it, where from??
> 
> ...


I think you had a hard time comprehending what I was saying. When did I ever say that gassy terps only comes from chemdog? I never made that claim or even questioned if the face off he uses did. I did question it once I seen other people’s results from the slurricane he put out. Most pictures that people posted definitely looks like it has some chem or sour D somewhere in it’s genetics. Whether it’s coming from the purple punch cut he used or the dosidos cut he used, I guess no one will know until he elaborate’s on it. Also when I was talking about the strain that looks like it has chem in it’s genetics I was talking about the hazmat OG, not the Casper OG. Thats what had me confused and asked what you were trying to get at, because you misunderstood what I said. I had no clue what you were trying to get at or if you were being sarcastic, because like I said before I never made the claim that face-off had chem in it’s genetics. I watched that live stream and he doesn’t even know what the genetics are, all he said was that it was bag seeds from a bag of bud he had got and number four was the keeper. I took no offense to what you said at all, I come on these forums to ask questions and learn more about different strains because no matter how good of a grower you are, you can always learn something new. You should take your own advice and read what people say before making assumptions because you know what they say about assuming. Anyways I’m not trying to argue with people, everyone have a blessed day, and happy growing


----------



## eastcoastled (Oct 23, 2019)

Poochie love #4 at about the 75% mark. Unique smoke for sure, it stands out against most of everything else I have grown in it’s own way. Is it better or does it fuck me up more than anything else?? I don’t know, I just like the high a lot!......and I probably cull more plants per year than the average poster even runs.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 23, 2019)

eastcoastled said:


> Poochie love #4 at about the 75% mark. Unique smoke for sure, it stands out against most of everything else I have grown in it’s own way. Is it better or does it fuck me up more than anything else?? I don’t know, I just like the high a lot!......and I probably cull more plants per year than the average poster even runs.


She looks really good, awesome job man. How does she smell and taste? I’ve heard a lot of good things about dog shit but never got to try it.


----------



## bigiron (Oct 24, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> I think you had a hard time comprehending what I was saying. When did I ever say that gassy terps only comes from chemdog? I never made that claim or even questioned if the face off he uses did. I did question it once I seen other people’s results from the slurricane he put out. Most pictures that people posted definitely looks like it has some chem or sour D somewhere in it’s genetics. Whether it’s coming from the purple punch cut he used or the dosidos cut he used, I guess no one will know until he elaborate’s on it. Also when I was talking about the strain that looks like it has chem in it’s genetics I was talking about the hazmat OG, not the Casper OG. Thats what had me confused and asked what you were trying to get at, because you misunderstood what I said. I had no clue what you were trying to get at or if you were being sarcastic, because like I said before I never made the claim that face-off had chem in it’s genetics. I watched that live stream and he doesn’t even know what the genetics are, all he said was that it was bag seeds from a bag of bud he had got and number four was the keeper. I took no offense to what you said at all, I come on these forums to ask questions and learn more about different strains because no matter how good of a grower you are, you can always learn something new. You should take your own advice and read what people say before making assumptions because you know what they say about assuming. Anyways I’m not trying to argue with people, everyone have a blessed day, and happy growing


well there you go. i would still have trouble with agreeing on the slurricane pictures and the resemblance to chem or sour. certainly not from the PP (UrkleOG hybrid) and whether the OKGB would have chem in it should also remain doubtful, personally would not say so. growing faceoff, and knowing that the faceoff seed came from resin lung, long time forum member, cannaluminati, this is a more trustworthy source than your knockoff og seedmaker. or any other for that matter. 

respect

bigiron


----------



## eastcoastled (Oct 24, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> She looks really good, awesome job man. How does she smell and taste? I’ve heard a lot of good things about dog shit but never got to try it.


All three phenos had a lime and melon smell...sweet though, almost like Mountain Dew, but more melon. Very tasty for sure.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 24, 2019)

bigiron said:


> well there you go. i would still have trouble with agreeing on the slurricane pictures and the resemblance to chem or sour. certainly not from the PP (UrkleOG hybrid) and whether the OKGB would have chem in it should also remain doubtful, personally would not say so. growing faceoff, and knowing that the faceoff seed came from resin lung, long time forum member, cannaluminati, this is a more trustworthy source than your knockoff og seedmaker. or any other for that matter.
> 
> respect
> 
> bigiron


True that then maybe these traits could be popping up in these different strains and pheno’s due to them all possibly having skunk and/or Afghan in their genetics. I’m not gonna make a claim but it’s more than likely that OG, Sour D, and even chem have skunk/afghan somewhere in their genetic tree. I guess we’ll never know for sure their exact genetics make up until they find a scientific way to figure that out. Pure landraces being steadily available was before my time and finding a reliable source for pure Landrace strains is damn near impossible nowadays. I’ve never had the honor to talk to some of these legends that paved the way for us but I did get to talk to some old timers when I was in Trinity and Shasta county and it was cool to listen to their stories about how things were back in their day. I got to meet a lot of really cool old school cats that taught me most of what I know today. I’ve got nothing but respect and gratitude for the legends and those old timers for what they went through to make it possible for us to have access to the genetics we have to and the knowledge they passed on. Hope everyone has a blessed day.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 24, 2019)

eastcoastled said:


> All three phenos had a lime and melon smell...sweet though, almost like Mountain Dew, but more melon. Very tasty for sure.


Damn, that sounds super tasty. They look absolutely amazing, killer job.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 24, 2019)

Look up my pics of slurricane back in this thread and tell me it doesn't look like a chem or sour d cross. No purple punch at all, it tasted more chem and spicy than anything else. Was good smoke but not what I was expecting from slurricane.


----------



## rollinfunk (Oct 24, 2019)

valjack said:


> From my understanding, every picture you take with your smartphone has a location tag imbedded in it. I think you can turn your location tag off. Never tried myself.


You can delete the metadata. There are apps out there that cover it


----------



## bigiron (Oct 25, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> True that then maybe these traits could be popping up in these different strains and pheno’s due to them all possibly having skunk and/or Afghan in their genetics. I’m not gonna make a claim but it’s more than likely that OG, Sour D, and even chem have skunk/afghan somewhere in their genetic tree. I guess we’ll never know for sure their exact genetics make up until they find a scientific way to figure that out. Pure landraces being steadily available was before my time and finding a reliable source for pure Landrace strains is damn near impossible nowadays. I’ve never had the honor to talk to some of these legends that paved the way for us but I did get to talk to some old timers when I was in Trinity and Shasta county and it was cool to listen to their stories about how things were back in their day. I got to meet a lot of really cool old school cats that taught me most of what I know today. I’ve got nothing but respect and gratitude for the legends and those old timers for what they went through to make it possible for us to have access to the genetics we have to and the knowledge they passed on. Hope everyone has a blessed day.


 whilst I would totally agree that a recessive genetive traits and their phenotypic expression are a thing, you are jumping terms very quickly. unless the ET component (marty/tks words not mine) would have chem in it, possible, the reversed hindu that proliferated the TK does not have skunk in it. 

its not to be completely ruled out, but if you start mentioning landraces, those might be a little far removed from lines such as the dogbud or the chem (probably predates TK, therefore the ogers and surely predates the sour) and therefore a little too far off the timeline to be taken into consideration as possible parentage. 

whats striking is that a possible common denominator for the lines we are deliberating (in terms of the urkle in PP and slurricane, the hindu traits in OG and OGKB) definitely seems to connect with the notion of classic/late modern varietals out of central asia/pakistan/hindu kush/afghanistan. not sure id rule out a skunk in those and i might have to concur, (its in the white, same crew who did TK), but this raises two further questions: a) are we referring to just an afghan with skunk terps/traits or sams skunk1? b) what traits of skunk are distinctively identifiable as opposed to a PCK or other paki lines, which if you believe MaddF. definitely make up the urkle. (c), if you believe his words too, there is also a skunk in the old urkle. 

hope you have a blessed day as well 

best regards bigiron


----------



## bigiron (Oct 25, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Look up my pics of slurricane back in this thread and tell me it doesn't look like a chem or sour d cross. No purple punch at all, it tasted more chem and spicy than anything else. Was good smoke but not what I was expecting from slurricane.


right, thank you. looking at the photos that are still up and are not 2 week veg pics, while id concur that the photo from may you posted does show chem expressions (flower and leaf structure, resin, hermprone) (even a bit like some of the tops of the karma sour bx photos everyone is sharing, although a lot more resin), would you also concur that your slurricane pics also share OGKB (and arguably GSC thin mint, someone confirm if possible) (** some claim OGKB and thinmint being the same too) expressions? 

thank you for sharing your photos though to add substance to the discussion. was the nose and taste chem like? was the resin more tacky like a chem or more of a dry feel like the forum and cookies hybrids. 

best regards and excuse the proliferal scrutiny, i enjoy those discussions

bigiron


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 25, 2019)

bigiron said:


> whilst I would totally agree that a recessive genetive traits and their phenotypic expression are a thing, you are jumping terms very quickly. unless the ET component (marty/tks words not mine) would have chem in it, possible, the reversed hindu that proliferated the TK does not have skunk in it.
> 
> its not to be completely ruled out, but if you start mentioning landraces, those might be a little far removed from lines such as the dogbud or the chem (probably predates TK, therefore the ogers and surely predates the sour) and therefore a little too far off the timeline to be taken into consideration as possible parentage.
> 
> ...


True, you bring up a good point and I forgot to mention that maybe/ probably PCK was used in some of these old school crosses and is possibly showing some possible traits in these crosses as well. Maybe I’ll get some feminized PCK from CSI Humboldt to see what I find and see if there’s any common traits between PCK, OG, Chem, Sour D, etc. I won’t disagree that most of these landraces are probably too far back in their lineage to show a lot of common traits with these hybrids but it would be cool to see if they do share any traits. I haven’t had the pleasure to grow out pure PCK, but I’m not gonna lie it would be fun to test it out as a possible theory. As I said before I haven’t gotten to talk to any of these legends to kind of pick their brains on the lineage or possible lineage of their strains so I kind of have to go off of my own testing and theories because a lot of breeders especially nowadays will lie to keep their “ingredients” secret or will lie blatantly because they don’t even know. If anyone can point me in the right direction to where these legends speak on some of these subjects that would be awesome because I would love to learn more about their work. I love having these types of discussions whether or not its based on 100% fact because you can always learn something and as I said before no matter how good of a grower you are you can always learn new things and become an even better one.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 25, 2019)

bigiron said:


> right, thank you. looking at the photos that are still up and are not 2 week veg pics, while id concur that the photo from may you posted does show chem expressions (flower and leaf structure, resin, hermprone) (even a bit like some of the tops of the karma sour bx photos everyone is sharing, although a lot more resin), would you also concur that your slurricane pics also share OGKB (and arguably GSC thin mint, someone confirm if possible) (** some claim OGKB and thinmint being the same too) expressions?
> 
> thank you for sharing your photos though to add substance to the discussion. was the nose and taste chem like? was the resin more tacky like a chem or more of a dry feel like the forum and cookies hybrids.
> 
> ...


It may be the ogkb for sure. It had more of what I'd consider a chem taste. It looked and tasted a lot like my cookies n chem from green point but skunkier. Wasn't bad but just not what I was expecting from slurricane but then again he used a couple males in the slurricane mix I believe he said.


----------



## AlienAthena (Oct 31, 2019)

Slurricane F1 @ week 9 of flower




Dosidos 22 bagseed at week 9





I’ll probably be chopping them next week even though they can go 2.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 31, 2019)

AlienAthena said:


> Slurricane F1 @ week 9 of flower
> View attachment 4414860
> View attachment 4414861
> View attachment 4414862
> ...


They both look really good especially that Dosidos. How do they smell?


----------



## shorelineOG (Oct 31, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> True, you bring up a good point and I forgot to mention that maybe/ probably PCK was used in some of these old school crosses and is possibly showing some possible traits in these crosses as well. Maybe I’ll get some feminized PCK from CSI Humboldt to see what I find and see if there’s any common traits between PCK, OG, Chem, Sour D, etc. I won’t disagree that most of these landraces are probably too far back in their lineage to show a lot of common traits with these hybrids but it would be cool to see if they do share any traits. I haven’t had the pleasure to grow out pure PCK, but I’m not gonna lie it would be fun to test it out as a possible theory. As I said before I haven’t gotten to talk to any of these legends to kind of pick their brains on the lineage or possible lineage of their strains so I kind of have to go off of my own testing and theories because a lot of breeders especially nowadays will lie to keep their “ingredients” secret or will lie blatantly because they don’t even know. If anyone can point me in the right direction to where these legends speak on some of these subjects that would be awesome because I would love to learn more about their work. I love having these types of discussions whether or not its based on 100% fact because you can always learn something and as I said before no matter how good of a grower you are you can always learn new things and become an even better one.


I've grown pck and it's crosses for a few years, I believe what I have came from ACE. 
Pck smells pure grape, it's not Kush at all, it doesn't have Afghan, skunk or any other smell but purple grape flavor. It doesn't have any common traits to the ones you listed. It's excellent to breed with and is better than purple punch and the other purples.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 31, 2019)

shorelineOG said:


> I've grown pck and it's crosses for a few years, I believe what I have came from ACE.
> Pck smells pure grape, it's not Kush at all, it doesn't have Afghan, skunk or any other smell but purple grape flavor. It doesn't have any common traits to the ones you listed. It's excellent to breed with and is better than purple punch and the other purples.


True that I’ve never grown PCK so like I said that was just me guessing. Now I really want to get my hands on PCK if it does indeed have a Grape/purple smell. I definitely would love to have a nice landrace Indica that’s got some grape and lavender smell/taste to it. That just makes me wonder even more why people are getting sour, peppery, and chem like terps from his Slurricane F1 especially if it’s true that FaceOff OG doesn’t have chem in it. I’ve grown out Chem4 and the nugs definitely had an OG type look to it and had a lemon, pine, earthy, and gas smell/taste to it just like most OG’s but a lot more peppery/skunky than the other OG’s I’ve grown and have tried. Maybe it was Cali connections Chem 4 OG Instead of the real clone only Chem4?


----------



## Chaseink501 (Nov 1, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> Can’t wait to pop my Hazmat OG packs and the Casper OG packs. Should find some serious funky OG gas, lemon, earthy, skunky, and pine terps out of those.


I had no luck with my hazmat og not one keeper or no were nere a keeper it was the only time I felt like I wasted space in my room. I had 5 different phenos too. Hopefully these ‘Secret Stash’ from Archive is better and redeem Archive in my mind that was my first Archive pack I was really excited to but, owelll


----------



## Veronavb (Nov 1, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> https://www.choice-cannabis-seeds.com/archive-seeds/cat_204.html
> 
> That's the new Tude apparently. Pieface in stock dude.


Great looking page


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 1, 2019)

Chaseink501 said:


> I had no luck with my hazmat og not one keeper or no were nere a keeper it was the only time I felt like I wasted space in my room. I had 5 different phenos too. Hopefully these ‘Secret Stash’ from Archive is better and redeem Archive in my mind that was my first Archive pack I was really excited to but, owelll


Damn that sucks man, I got the secret formula which uses the WiFi 43 Instead of the WiFi 3 and I’m hoping to find some fire out of those. Honestly I wanted that Hazmat and the Casper because it’s hard to find a good OG or Chem in seed form and from what I’ve seen and heard a lot of people recommended his crosses. I bought these before I ran my freebie of sour power OG from karma and I kind a wish I would’ve gotten some more of those instead but I’ll make the best of it and hopefully I’ll find a nice keeper. His rainbow drivers that came with the orders as freebies were straight fire kind of kicking myself for not cutting some clones off of them but I kind a got lucky or unlucky depending on how you look at it. I was running some of Rado‘s Blueberry Sundae in the same tent and one ended up throwing some Nanners and pollinating my favorite of the two rainbow drivers. I only got four seeds so I’m hoping they’re not duds because blueberry, candy citrus, and creamy Terps should be insane. I got two packs of each strain from archive so I’m sure I’ll be able to find a decent pheno from each strain.


----------



## SCJedi (Nov 2, 2019)

AlienAthena said:


> Slurricane F1 @ week 9 of flower
> View attachment 4414860
> View attachment 4414861
> View attachment 4414862
> ...


Bag seed, for the win!


----------



## bigiron (Nov 2, 2019)

right on dosidos looking fire


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 2, 2019)

thezephyr said:


> yeah, it's pretty good for an og polyhybrid. It makes larger buds than a true og, but to me the smell, flavor, and high were generic and didn't have the complexity or subtlety of a pure og. The smell is like kush and fruit loops, and it's a reliable producer.
> 
> The rudeboi tends to be a slightly harsh smoke, I had tried it before growing it and assumed the harshness was due to that grow, but when I grew archive's cutting myself in in my no till soil it was still a harsh smoke in comparison to the other strains I harvested that year.
> 
> The best thing about the rudeboi was it's extractability, the quality and yield of concentrate from the rudeboi was impressive.


Do you have any pictures of the rudeboi. I have the archive rudeboi cut about a month in bloom and at first I couldn’t place the smell but fruit cereal is dead on. Im getting lemon scented cleaner and fruit cereal.
Im not sure im a fan of the fruit cereal aroma. Does the og in it ever come out or does it keep that fruity pebbles smell taste to the smoke ?


----------



## thezephyr (Nov 4, 2019)

Crippykeeper said:


> Do you have any pictures of the rudeboi. I have the archive rudeboi cut about a month in bloom and at first I couldn’t place the smell but fruit cereal is dead on. Im getting lemon scented cleaner and fruit cereal.
> Im not sure im a fan of the fruit cereal aroma. Does the og in it ever come out or does it keep that fruity pebbles smell taste to the smoke ?


in my experience, it never develops any of the fuel or dank type smells I might expect from a pure og (like platinum og or tahoe). 
It pretty much keeps that fruit loops/ fruity pebbles sweet smell through harvest and curing.


----------



## oswizzle (Nov 4, 2019)

The Rudeboi Elite genetics and Orgnkd have is supposed to be indenetical the Irene OG and smokes/tastes like pure OG old school flavor


----------



## skuba (Nov 4, 2019)

Irene definitely tastes different than most ogs. A little sweeter with a funk that’s hard to describe, the cereal thing is interesting


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 5, 2019)

I know I’ve talked to another grower that got his cut of rudeboi OG from archive Portland I think, I’m not really sure where his dispensary is but he described it the same way. That it had a really fruity pebble’s/cereal type funk going on. Maybe it’s just the cut that archive selected? I’m really not sure, but with so many people describing it like that kind of makes me want to get my hands on it. Don’t get me wrong I love my typical OG funk, but I like some of those kind of fruity OG’s. If it’s got a fruity pebble’s cereal type funk I’m definitely interested. I might have to get a few packs if they have any left.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 5, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> I know I’ve talked to another grower that got his cut of rudeboi OG from archive Portland I think, I’m not really sure where his dispensary is but he described it the same way. That it had a really fruity pebble’s/cereal type funk going on. Maybe it’s just the cut that archive selected? I’m really not sure, but with so many people describing it like that kind of makes me want to get my hands on it. Don’t get me wrong I love my typical OG funk, but I like some of those kind of fruity OG’s. If it’s got a fruity pebble’s cereal type funk I’m definitely interested. I might have to get a few packs if they have any left.


its starting to get funky now. It still has fruity pebbles going on but now i can catch the dank in there as well. Its only been flowing 4-5 weeks.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 5, 2019)

Crippykeeper said:


> its starting to get funky now. It still has fruity pebbles going on but now i can catch the dank in there as well. Its only been flowing 4-5 weeks. View attachment 4416768


They look really good, nice work man. If archive made a FPOG x FaceOff, I would scoop that in a heartbeat. I’ve gotten some rosin of the FPOG and I really enjoyed the taste. I think the faceoff would add more classic OG taste to the FPOG, and probably increase potency as well.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 5, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> They look really good, nice work man. If archive made a FPOG x FaceOff, I would scoop that in a heartbeat. I’ve gotten some rosin of the FPOG and I really enjoyed the taste. I think the faceoff would add more classic OG taste to the FPOG, and probably increase potency as well.


Tbh the first smells she was giving off Clorox lemon scent wipes and fruity Pebbles wasn’t really calling my attention. But now the soapy lemon Clorox wipes smell is gone and leaving a fruity lemony OG smell kinda like blue diesel. 
Looking forward to seeing how she finishes. The person that sold me the cut said it was their favorite cut released from Portland Archive. hopefully our taste are similar


----------



## oswizzle (Nov 5, 2019)

Elite Genetics posted pics on his IG of the Rudeboi orgnkd gave him.... looks bomb diggity Dank


----------



## AlienAthena (Nov 5, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> They both look really good especially that Dosidos. How do they smell?


Smells exactly like Dosidos #22 lol. I say this as I inhale some Dosidos #22 live resin. The terps are exactly the same : Spicy/lemony with a hint of something floral. Just beautiful. I haven’t really been sniffing the Slurricane much but i’ll let y’all know soon!


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Nov 5, 2019)

Just started cutting down some of the dosido F2 line that was bred more to the og side of things. I started fuckin sweating and eyes watering on 3 phenos of 2 packs like I do a good OG cut or ECSD/SD cuts/ s1's. Very gassy funky chemical on those ones. Like take a break after 4 plants for few. It was a nice reprieve to cut the gassy white loaf of bread ones. I'll get back to everyone on taste and cure.


----------



## AlienAthena (Nov 6, 2019)

Dosidos 22 bagseed starting to turn purple so I’m going to let her go another week 



Slurricane F1’s got the chop. Found some nanners down low. Also not much smell especially compared to the Dosidos.


----------



## danielbae (Nov 8, 2019)

Hi archive fans! Anyone grown Dosi-Cake? Im interested in growing it. Thanks!


----------



## AlienAthena (Nov 11, 2019)

Slurricane F1 is pure FUNK. Honestly smells like garlic and onions  I’ve been sick all week so this smell is not pleasant at all to me but hopefully with a decent cure some other terps will come out.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 11, 2019)

AlienAthena said:


> Slurricane F1 is pure FUNK. Honestly smells like garlic and onions  I’ve been sick all week so this smell is not pleasant at all to me but hopefully with a decent cure some other terps will come out.


That's how my pheno came out too. It was good smoke but not what I thought I'd get from slurricane, lol.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 13, 2019)

Im thinking of snagging some dosidos# 22. I've got some solid clones of genetics that I've pheno hunted right now also. Some thug pug and dvg...but always get an itch to snag new packs of beans every few months. Dosidos has been at top of that list for a while.


----------



## Warpedpassage (Nov 13, 2019)

poundofyourfinest said:


> About to flower 5 rose golds fems these plants are already over powering my oversized mountain air scrubber


How are these coming along?


----------



## danielbae (Nov 13, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> Im thinking of snagging some dosidos# 22. I've got some solid clones of genetics that I've pheno hunted right now also. Some thug pug and dvg...but always get an itch to snag new packs of beans every few months. Dosidos has been at top of that list for a while.


Where can I get Dosidos regular seeds in the EU?


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 13, 2019)

danielbae said:


> Where can I get Dosidos regular seeds in the EU?


most seed banks are sold out of the Dosidos #22 F2s if that’s what you’re looking for. I know they do have some really good Dosidos crosses, on attitude seeds, choice seed bank, GLO, horror seed bank, and Neptune seed bank. I’m not sure which ones ship to the EU, but I know Attitude does for sure and their sister company choice seedbank does as well I believe. I just checked choice seed bank and attitude seed banks stock, and they’re out of the #22 F2s but they do have some really good crosses. Pyramid seeds just dropped their F1 version of Dosidos, but in my opinion that’s shady as fuck, and I can probably guarantee you that they wont hold a candle two archives.


----------



## danielbae (Nov 13, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> most seed banks are sold out of the Dosidos #22 F2s if that’s what you’re looking for. I know they do have some really good Dosidos crosses, on attitude seeds, choice seed bank, GLO, horror seed bank, and Neptune seed bank. I’m not sure which ones ship to the EU, but I know Attitude does for sure and their sister company choice seedbank does as well I believe. I just checked choice seed bank and attitude seed banks stock, and they’re out of the #22 F2s but they do have some really good crosses. Pyramid seeds just dropped their F1 version of Dosidos, but in my opinion that’s shady as fuck, and I can probably guarantee you that they wont hold a candle two archives.


thanks a lot. Do you see a chance its ever restocked or are seeds more available once and never again? im new in the game


----------



## TheGreenPriest (Nov 13, 2019)

OES still has Dosidos #22 F2s in stock.


You are being redirected...


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 13, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> most seed banks are sold out of the Dosidos #22 F2s if that’s what you’re looking for. I know they do have some really good Dosidos crosses, on attitude seeds, choice seed bank, GLO, horror seed bank, and Neptune seed bank. I’m not sure which ones ship to the EU, but I know Attitude does for sure and their sister company choice seedbank does as well I believe. I just checked choice seed bank and attitude seed banks stock, and they’re out of the #22 F2s but they do have some really good crosses. Pyramid seeds just dropped their F1 version of Dosidos, but in my opinion that’s shady as fuck, and I can probably guarantee you that they wont hold a candle two archives.


There's a few american seed banks that still have dosidos #22 in stock. $200 for a pk. Think I'm going to pick one up today. Stateside banks are the way to go now if you live here , they're reliable and really fast, I've gotten my beans under a week a few times. Will never order from attitude again, just no need.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 13, 2019)

TheGreenPriest said:


> OES still has Dosidos #22 F2s in stock.
> 
> 
> You are being redirected...


Now I definitely have to order they'll be gone by day end, giving upnthe source. Haha jk.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 13, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> Now I definitely have to order they'll be gone by day end, giving upnthe source. Haha jk.


I was answering someone else’s question about if any knows if any dosidos is in stock at any seed banks that ship to the EU I only use American seed bags as well. The only good strains I’ve gotten from attitude was the sour power OG freebies from karma and a pack of golden lemons from DNA. I’ve ordered quite a few of packs from different breeders an attitude and most of the seeds wouldn’t even pop especially dank genetics............ Fuck Dank genetics. Bunch of thieving, lying, con artists if you ask me, I digress though.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 13, 2019)

danielbae said:


> thanks a lot. Do you see a chance its ever restocked or are seeds more available once and never again? im new in the game


Usually from what I’ve seen he only makes seeds once, the only strain I’ve seen him F2 is Dosidos. I could be wrong though


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 13, 2019)

danielbae said:


> thanks a lot. Do you see a chance its ever restocked or are seeds more available once and never again? im new in the game


Ya you might want to pull the trigger and grab them if available- but like nate dogg said, there's a lot of great dosidos crosses available now. Also if you like cookie crosses/wedding cake/ geleato ect. You should check out thugpug. I've run a bunch of thugpugs stuff and its absolute fire. They possibly have one of the best dosidos crosses on the market, I believe which is- peanut butter breath.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 13, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya you might want to pull the trigger and grab them if available- but like nate dogg said, there's a lot of great dosidos crosses available now. Also if you like cookie crosses/wedding cake/ geleato ect. You should check out thugpug. I've run a bunch of thugpugs stuff and its absolute fire. They possibly have one of the best dosidos crosses on the market, I believe which is- peanut butter breath.


I was going to say that but since it’s archives thread and with their little spat I decided not to but since you did I 100% agree. peanut butter breath is straight fire And in my opinion is definitely one of the best Dosidos crosses.


----------



## danielbae (Nov 13, 2019)

thanks to all of you! I‘ll definitely get what I can from your recommendations.


----------



## AlienAthena (Nov 13, 2019)

Dosidos #22 got the chop today at 10 weeks




99% sure the Slurricane F1 nanners pollen got to her which sucks but at least it’s all for personal use


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 16, 2019)

AlienAthena said:


> Dosidos #22 got the chop today at 10 weeks
> View attachment 4420720
> View attachment 4420723
> View attachment 4420725
> ...


That kind of sucks, if you do find some viable seeds are you going to run them? You did a killer job, and it looks like you’ll definitely be in for a treat.


----------



## Gemtree (Nov 16, 2019)

Love my dosidos leaning peanut butter punch..not archive but awesome strain


----------



## AlienAthena (Nov 17, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> That kind of sucks, if you do find some viable seeds are you going to run them? You did a killer job, and it looks like you’ll definitely be in for a treat.


I’ll label em accordingly but I don’t know if i’ll run them. Too many strains to try and not enough space.


----------



## AlienAthena (Nov 17, 2019)

Here is the Dosidos #22 all trimmed up. Gonna let this cure at least two weeks. Got a little over a ounce and this plant had little to no veg time. I have two more seeds from the same batch of bagseeds and also 2 Dosidos #9 bagseeds. May run one of those soon.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 19, 2019)

Gemtree said:


> Love my dosidos leaning peanut butter punch..not archive but awesome strainView attachment 4421927


Nice dude, is that from fresh coast?


----------



## poundofyourfinest (Nov 22, 2019)

Looks like this is the rose gold keeper. These clone super easy


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Nov 23, 2019)

Alright so Dosi #18 popped 3 packs 0 halitosis smell as advertised on any phenos so that trait is definitely not dominant by any means. Smells very earthy with chemical terps that range from very chemmy to slight chemmy on 90% of the plants. The rest are sort of sweet dough with some chemical. The earthy phenos taste is not good. Earthiness destroys it like it did with Faceoff. When I say chemical it is nothing like OGK and very much like chem in chemdog and the fumes you get from Sour Diesel S1 phenos or IBL that are not at all sour but very chemical like. It's not gas it is chemical all the way. Buds on all of them look nothing like OG, but some look like cookies.

OGK = extreme gasoline pinesol with lip smackin lemon. If that is what you seek stick with CSI and Cannarado SFV crosses. Way cheaper and million times better results. You will not find anything like it in Dosi or Faceoff even the ones crossed to SFV. The unknown male clearly kills the smell and taste in everything.

These don't touch real OGK cuts and I would not call them OGK in likeness other than floppy stems. 0 lemon, 0 pinesol, 0 gasoline in these.

Average to low yields.

Nothing was kept as nothing is kept that does not have flavor and smell in my garden. Some may like the smell off of these but I don't think it touches any of the alternatives like SD or Chemdog whether it is crosses of those or the real cuts themselves. You are much better off with the other Dosi f2's imo.

So as a result I have shelved anything I bought with Faceoff in it at all. No point when you can buy real deal OGK for less than half the price and get the flavor and smell you want from CSI and Cannarado.

Here is the tally so far:

3 packs of Faceoff x SFV OGK = 0 ogk phenos in smell and taste. All earthy chemmy chemdog stuff with some buds that look OGK like SFV cut.
3 packs of Grape Ape x Dosi = 0 sweet or candy grape smells whatsoever as advertised
3 Packs of Dosi #18 bred to 'OGK' side of things and advertised as halitosis = 0 OGK terps and 0 Halitosis. Some herms but just pluck the balls off the buds are fine.
3 Packs of Dosi x Cherry Pie = some great tasting and smell phenos but lots of herms that easily controllable just pluck the balls off no straight up herms.

*Who the fuck is writing the descriptions and doing the testing of the final products?*

PS. Whats up with the herms? They are easily dealt with, but I get 0 herms from any of my bought or self made Forum x OGK crosses...That is 0 herms in all stress test conditions from light leaks, to starving, to over feeding, to taking past 75 days....


----------



## rookie 2 (Nov 28, 2019)

I recently grew DOSIDO #9 and #18 also. half purple phenos, half green. so wish i kept a pheno of a best purple. looked very similar to pics posted. just NOW purchased another pack of DOSIDO #22 still available. tons of banks out there. i really like GREASE MONKEY, by EXOTIC.. INZANE from ETHOS. Also have 2 packs of PEANUT BUTTER BREATH from THUG. the number one most popular strain (for many months),at "SEEDSHERENOW" bank. followed closely by DOMINIONS BURNOUT CHEM and DOMINION SKUNK. A while back i tried another strain on the most popular list PEANUT BUTTER "N" CHOCOLATE. another dosi cross. the 2 biggest yielders we got 5 oz from each plant. smaller buds than dosi but more of them. a favorite of 10 strains grown. an easy trim too. a friends growing MAC #1 and SCOTTS OG. the SCOTTS OG has beautiful bag appeal and moves well. some of the most dankest pics i ever took or grew were AMHERST SOUR DIESEL by HUMBOLDT.. i talked a depressed friend into growing her and he broke the 1 pound mark, first time ever, from just one plant. a hydro guy. i never got anything close to that, except outdoors. i was trying everyones version of Sour Diesel when i stumbled across her.


----------



## SCJedi (Nov 28, 2019)

So I'm in Portland and plan on dipping into the store to grab some wares and am looking for suggestions.

This is what they currently have:

Hazmat OG
Casper OG
Dosidos #55
Sharkbite
Duct Tape
Memory Loss
Overflo
Rudeboi OG #7
GG#4
Purple Punch
White Tahoe Cookies
Forum Cut
ACDC


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Nov 28, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> So I'm in Portland and plan on dipping into the store to grab some wares and am looking for suggestions.
> 
> This is what they currently have:
> 
> ...


#55, Duct Tape, Rudeboi, and White Tahoe Cookies would be my picks.

Many would grab different stuff I’m sure. The Casper OG intrigues me a bit and you could get the Memory Loss if you like hazes...


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Nov 29, 2019)

One Dos #18 one pheno smells straight up Chemdog D to the T. Completely unmistakeable. I have the cut and while the buds aren't the same in look the smell is. The ones that smelled straight up sour diesel (non sour phenos) with skunk funk in the back have been dominated by a earthy smell after cure. This is not an OGK earthy smell like you get in tahoe and some cuts. It is it's own thing more like ghost s1's earthiness.


----------



## SCJedi (Nov 29, 2019)

Wow, that was rough without my family's OMMP card. $228 for a four clone maximum. (I am also from out of state). 

I got Hazmat, Casper, Duct Tape, and Dosidos #55


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Nov 29, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Wow, that was rough without my family's OMMP card. $228 for a four clone maximum. (I am also from out of state).
> 
> I got Hazmat, Casper, Duct Tape, and Dosidos #55


That’s still a deal though considering what their packs go for. I love their Dosidos and would love to try the any of the others you listed. Once my space opens around March I want to run their Samoa.


----------



## Southerner (Nov 29, 2019)

I grow the clones there at the nursery so if you tell me more about what you’re looking for maybe I can help.


SCJedi said:


> So I'm in Portland and plan on dipping into the store to grab some wares and am looking for suggestions.
> 
> This is what they currently have:
> 
> ...


----------



## SCJedi (Nov 30, 2019)

Southerner said:


> I grow the clones there at the nursery so if you tell me more about what you’re looking for maybe I can help.


I'm up here regularly dropping off meds and the shop is about 10 minutes from my niece who I caretake for. She's 28 and has had brain cancer for 10 years. She loves the heavy narcotic strains that knock her down. I have a SFV OG x Mendo Purps that she really likes a lot. I don't know what else you have that can be made available to the public. DM is fine. 

Also, do you all still do traditional nursery propagation or are you into the tissue culture space yet? I'd love to chat or visit while here.


----------



## rookie 2 (Dec 3, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> So I'm in Portland and plan on dipping into the store to grab some wares and am looking for suggestions.
> 
> This is what they currently have:
> 
> ...


gg#4 was amazing looking. bag appeal a 10. smelled as good as she looked by DARK HORSE, people did not really love the smoke though. forum cut was another just beautiful frost girl but the yield was too weak. DOSI would be my pick and hopefully find a great mom keeper. jmo, only grew what i mentioned. good luck!! they all look good!!


----------



## Houstini (Dec 3, 2019)

rookie 2 said:


> gg#4 was amazing looking. bag appeal a 10. smelled as good as she looked by DARK HORSE, people did not really love the smoke though. forum cut was another just beautiful frost girl but the yield was too weak. DOSI would be my pick and hopefully find a great mom keeper. jmo, only grew what i mentioned. good luck!! they all look good!!


That’s saying something for dark horse on the Gg4, archive has the real deal cut from Josey


----------



## Matix35 (Dec 9, 2019)

Do you notice a difference in yield and vigor?im planing to switch from fem to regular


----------



## Matix35 (Dec 9, 2019)

Do you have strains who will fit my needs?i appreciate pheno with no or less couch lock into it and im looking for the typical og like green neon with white pystil dried?right now i have your rocket fuel maybe?thank you i really loved to grow your rainbow belt


----------



## Frigault (Dec 10, 2019)

Southerner said:


> I grow the clones there at the nursery so if you tell me more about what you’re looking for maybe I can help.


How could i posdibly get my hands on some of those such a bummer that i'm from canada. Can't thrust the market much here on reliability true to types. Such a pain.. Makes my want to criss over and petridish those genetic with ms media and walk back over. 

Atleast i'v got my hand on a true keeper male for my personal breeding line.. But sometime wish genetic would be at reach.. Takes a long time tobshift thru seedling.. 

With our new micro nursery lisence i've heard there is a way to get some internationally shipped legally. Tho i'm sure the procedure must take time. 
I'm realky considering it


----------



## bigiron (Dec 10, 2019)

Matix35 said:


> Do you have strains who will fit my needs?i appreciate pheno with no or less couch lock into it and im looking for the typical og like green neon with white pystil dried?right now i have your rocket fuel maybe?thank you i really loved to grow your rainbow belt


idk, phenos with no or less couch lock will be hard pressed to find within your typical OG in seedform. alot of NLV throw no couch lock phenos but dont think Archives your best bet for that one.


----------



## Matix35 (Dec 10, 2019)

Thanks i verry appreciate!do you know good strain for this maybe?i love good taste!i will try some sour tropicana maybe but if you have suggestion from your experience? my cut of original sour diesel i took in a cali con pack give me more a hybrid indica like..


----------



## AlienAthena (Dec 15, 2019)

Dosidos #22 is easily my favorite herb to smoke so far. It soothes my gastro issues when I first wake up and I can smoke a nice j or a couple of bowls in the bong for some nice sleep. The only negative is the dry mouth is serious with this one. Now i’ve been getting tempted staring at the Dosidos #22 x Slurricane F1 seeds i’ve found in my grow. Considering the supposed genetics behind Slurricane F1 i’m not sure what to expect from these seeds but I want/need more Dosidos #22 in my life and I liked the structure of the Slurricane so...let’s see what happens


----------



## nc208 (Dec 17, 2019)

Frigault said:


> How could i posdibly get my hands on some of those such a bummer that i'm from canada. Can't thrust the market much here on reliability true to types. Such a pain.. Makes my want to criss over and petridish those genetic with ms media and walk back over.
> 
> Atleast i'v got my hand on a true keeper male for my personal breeding line.. But sometime wish genetic would be at reach.. Takes a long time tobshift thru seedling..
> 
> ...


It's coming, our government is slow as hell but theres a few Nurseries starting up that will change the clone market in Canada. Keep an eye out for Mother.

Anyone grown out Kings Stash? I grabbed a pack on the last restock and am hoping to find something King leaning.


----------



## oldbeancounter (Dec 20, 2019)

anyone have any guesses/input on what the *Gelato 41 x Dosidos *strain might be like?


----------



## Zipz55 (Dec 20, 2019)

oldbeancounter said:


> anyone have any guesses/input on what the *Gelato 41 x Dosidos *strain might be like?


should be some fire that taste good but in my experience anything with dosidos is a low yielder


----------



## oldbeancounter (Dec 20, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> should be some fire that taste good but in my experience anything with dosidos is a low yielder


Not too worried about yield, just some fire as you put it, herm issues worry me more than anything, I did order so guess I will find out LOL
thanks for info


----------



## Gemtree (Dec 20, 2019)

oldbeancounter said:


> Not too worried about yield, just some fire as you put it, herm issues worry me more than anything, I did order so guess I will find out LOL
> thanks for info


I've run both separate and they are awesome so should be killer. The gelato should bring the yield up more


----------



## oldbeancounter (Dec 20, 2019)

Gemtree said:


> I've run both separate and they are awesome so should be killer. The gelato should bring the yield up more


Good to know, 
thanks
Doubt I will see seeds before new year so I have bit of a wait to try them out.


----------



## Bigbud78 (Jan 2, 2020)

oldbeancounter said:


> anyone have any guesses/input on what the *Gelato 41 x Dosidos *strain might be like?


Hey old bean I've grew out some ihg Dolato s1's which were the exact same same lineage as archives which is gelato 41 x dosidos and they were absolute fire and huge yeilders big purple buds full of resin the taste and smell were gas cookie heaven I'd recommend it and archives is probably as good if not better here's some pic's


----------



## Bigbud78 (Jan 2, 2020)

They turned out just like the breeders picture on the website
I'm still living as an outlaw in the uk its suits me to be honest because that madness in the states isn't what I would call fully legal it's a shit fest by the looks of it with all the rules and regulations
Anyway on a better note I'm about to start a diary on ARCHIVES biohazard lineage is chem91 x dosidos
And planet purple lineage sherbidos x moonbow#75
Has anyone ever grew these out any information would be amazing

Many thanks bb78


----------



## Matix35 (Jan 2, 2020)

I grew rainbow belt,which was a pure fruity delight 3 different pheno good représentation of zkittles!if that can help i recomend!not the greateast yielder but a fast plant finish in 9 week i think sorry its the only pic i took


----------



## Bigbud78 (Jan 2, 2020)

Matix35 said:


> I grew rainbow belt,which was a pure fruity delight 3 different pheno good représentation of zkittles!if that can help i recomend!not the greateast yielder but a fast plant finish in 9 week i think sorry its the only pic i took


Thanks matix looks really nice I've also got some z3 by terp hogs I'll start the journal in a minute any all constructive criticism welcome


----------



## tommarijuana (Jan 2, 2020)

nc208 said:


> It's coming, our government is slow as hell but theres a few Nurseries starting up that will change the clone market in Canada. Keep an eye out for Mother.
> 
> Beyond slow,so the gov't is going to allow clone sales ?? If its the "legal" route we know it will be stupidly priced.A few forums have members swapping cuts,but for the most we have nothing.‍


----------



## bigbongloads (Jan 2, 2020)

Got a pack of southern belle (Irene og x dosidos)on the way along with papaya x moonbow 75 freebie hopefully. I also picked up a dosidos clone from phinest cannabis at the emerald cup last month. Not sure which cut they have though.


----------



## Matix35 (Jan 2, 2020)

Thanks to you!i always dreamed to try dying breed but im not a fan of regular seed!..keep me updated for your grow!i just ordered s pack of hyper fuel x dosidos gonna be nice to try the famous jet fuel


----------



## Bigbud78 (Jan 10, 2020)

Seeds arrived 6 x biohazard 6x planet purple 
100% germination rate every girl above ground I'll post pics tomorrow of the seedlings


----------



## Bigbud78 (Jan 11, 2020)

Pictures as promised 12 out of 12 popped and heads above ground all the same size looking like solid genetics nice evenly sized


----------



## Bigbud78 (Jan 11, 2020)

Some close ups any questions please feel free to ask away


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 11, 2020)

What's the nose on em like?


----------



## Bigbud78 (Jan 11, 2020)

Bodyne said:


> What's the nose on em like?


Hey bodyne thanks for popping in and welcome to my humble abode 
Thers no real smell atm there only 24 hours above ground and the vanilla berry pie girls are the dominant smell they smell amazing sweet vanilla, berries and gas I'll keep you posted my friend


----------



## Bigbud78 (Jan 11, 2020)

Here's a few pictures of the vanilla berry pie 
There coming on nicely starting to see decent rootage from the air pots


----------



## Bigbud78 (Jan 11, 2020)

Here is the link to my journal if anyone is interested 






Bigbud78 does Archives biohazard and planet purple and aficionados vbp coco dtw


Sounds just beautiful! Can’t wait!! :D



www.rollitup.org


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jan 14, 2020)

Memory Loss - From shop clone - Finished in 67 days - Uplifting hybrid buzz leaning toward a sativa but not too racy. Plenty potent, but not a face plant into rock. I really like the buzz. You see some stupid (fake) THC numbers in Oregon. I'm guessing this is a solid 21% which is great if you don't believe the 30% BS. Super easy to grow. Branchy, stretchy. Hybrid shaped nugs; not as big as a straight sativa bats but not small like golf balls or marbles. Average density. First run, good yield. Only thing I've ever grown from Archive.


----------



## Darkstar71 (Jan 19, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> People rave about Irene and her crosses and HPK as well as cookies is simply fuckin awesome...I would go with those and wouldn't give a damn about the Designer OG being out...Reason being is that his face off is pretty dominant and cookies tends to blend a little more even in crosses. Not a big fan of the lime kush...Lemon and heavy pine fuel where its at imo.


Archive just came out with Southern Belle it's Irene kush x Dosidos $200 a pack


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jan 19, 2020)

$200 for a pack of seeds is insane.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jan 19, 2020)

There are many others selling F1 crosses with some of these same "elite" clones/strains for 25% of that price or less. It's hard to imagine paying $200 for a pack of seeds for something that isn't a stabilized cannabis cup winner you can't find in clone form. But hey, good for them if they're getting it. It's still a free country. Rock on.


----------



## AlienAthena (Jan 19, 2020)

AlienAthena said:


> Dosidos #22 is easily my favorite herb to smoke so far. It soothes my gastro issues when I first wake up and I can smoke a nice j or a couple of bowls in the bong for some nice sleep. The only negative is the dry mouth is serious with this one. Now i’ve been getting tempted staring at the Dosidos #22 x Slurricane F1 seeds i’ve found in my grow. Considering the supposed genetics behind Slurricane F1 i’m not sure what to expect from these seeds but I want/need more Dosidos #22 in my life and I liked the structure of the Slurricane so...let’s see what happens


Here's an update if anyone's interested.. calling it Dosicane for now




So far I want to say it's leaning towards the Dosidos #22 based off the stem rub and structure but I wont really know until flower and the stretch starts. Dosidos had a naturally even canopy with no manipulation but grew as if topped while the Slurricane F1 had the typical christmas shape with the dominant main cola.


----------



## Southerner (Jan 19, 2020)

I have been dabbing some Southern Belle by Echo Electuary and it’s some of the terpiest stuff I have had in a while. Straight OG gas.


----------



## smokebros (Jan 19, 2020)

Big fan of Archive. Ran the Rainbow Belts last summer and the were legit, lots of people loved it. Sitting on a few packs from Fletcher right now, just waiting for space to become available. Hyper Fuel, Slurricane, and Dosiface are the packs I haven't opened yet. Excited to see what fire I find.


----------



## Darkstar71 (Jan 19, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> $200 for a pack of seeds is insane.


I totally agree lol However I was simply letting em know it's available


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jan 19, 2020)

Darkstar71 said:


> I totally agree lol However I was simply letting em know it's available


Wrd. I was only commenting as it was my first time seeing their prices. Shocking. And is it only 6 beans in a pack?


----------



## Darkstar71 (Jan 19, 2020)

No it's 12 regular seeds so if you grow a seeded crop you can have thousands of photoperiod (m/f) seeds I'm including the seedbank I go through good people BDSC out of Cali they ship anywhere


----------



## green surfer (Jan 31, 2020)

Hey,

I have a pack of Light Speed fem growing. So far they are very nice plants. To notch beans, very good looking and they all popped very fast. Very healthy plants and strong genetics. The 3 older ones have 3 weeks and the 3 younger one are 2 weeks old. I topped 2 at the 5th node today. One is much taller and bigger. They already smell strong! can't wait to see them flowering! 1 gallon pots, organic soil for 3 weeks and then they will go to 2 gallons (11Liters) in the 12/12 flowering tent.

This is my first time with Archive and so far i can't complain. I will probably buy some Archive‘s regulars for the next run. Usually i grow regulars.


----------



## Darkstar71 (Jan 31, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> I was going to say that but since it’s archives thread and with their little spat I decided not to but since you did I 100% agree. peanut butter breath is straight fire And in my opinion is definitely one of the best Dosidos crosses.


I have had his Meatbreath and it's straight fire also bra


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 1, 2020)

bigbongloads said:


> Got a pack of southern belle (Irene og x dosidos)on the way along with papaya x moonbow 75 freebie hopefully. I also picked up a dosidos clone from phinest cannabis at the emerald cup last month. Not sure which cut they have though.


I believe that’s the cut found by Jungle Boys, because Rado and Phinest work together and Rado labels all Dosidos crosses as JB’s cut. I may be wrong though, if it is JB’s cut I’m sure it’s some straight fire though.


----------



## Houstini (Feb 1, 2020)

Southerner said:


> I have been dabbing some Southern Belle by Echo Electuary and it’s some of the terpiest stuff I have had in a while. Straight OG gas.


If you’re in Oregon I’d suggest looking for this. It’s absolutely delicious


----------



## bigbongloads (Feb 1, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> I believe that’s the cut found by Jungle Boys, because Rado and Phinest work together and Rado labels all Dosidos crosses as JB’s cut. I may be wrong though, if it is JB’s cut I’m sure it’s some straight fire though.


Thanks for the info. Been vegging her up to take clones then flip in a few weeks from now. Will see what she’s about soon


----------



## Don beta (Feb 3, 2020)

Ran a pack of Tahiti lime. Some of the terpiest herb I’ve grown in a while. Very strong. One keeper smells like the most exotic fruit punch I’ve ever smelled. Amazing bag appeal. Stand out cut, I’m still amazed. Other keeper smells like pineapples. Amazing with great bag appeal as well. There was not one dud, all were good in their own right. 7 out of 11 seeds were female. Tastes exactly like they smell, one nug less than a gram will stink up the entire house.


----------



## Wigiberto (Feb 4, 2020)

Archive- Sugar Biscuits ( Animal Cookies x Dosidos) 

looking for a fire keeper pheno in this 12 pk


----------



## SCJedi (Feb 5, 2020)

First hand update on the four cuts I picked up at Archive's shop in Portland during Turkey Day.

Moving through Veg:

Duct Tape - moderate vigor and rooting
Hazmat - lacks vigor and only grows straight up, ZERO side branching
Casper OG - had initial vigor then stalled and won't reboot.
Dosidos #55 - no vigor, stalled, losing will for life.

I have had cuttings of DT and COG in an aerocloner for over two weeks and I only have two DT with roots.

Notes are from matched from two different grows in two locations, one hydro and one soil.

Soils get flipped tomorrow regardless of how things are going


----------



## Don beta (Feb 5, 2020)

Tahiti lime


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 8, 2020)

Logged into IG and archieve reposted my slurricane f1 pic along with a few others. That's cool but that cut didnt look as good as in house's pics of theirs but it's all good.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 8, 2020)

Still not one shout out.


----------



## Houstini (Feb 9, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Still not one shout out. View attachment 4475099


So they just lifted your pic? If a breeder wants to use a picture they really should contact the grower.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 9, 2020)

Houstini said:


> So they just lifted your pic? If a breeder wants to use a picture they really should contact the grower.


Yeah, archieves post had 3 other people's pics too and none were credited.


----------



## Houstini (Feb 9, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Yeah, archieves post had 3 other people's pics too and none were credited.


Promoting something that they won’t make again that wasn’t their strain to begin with


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 9, 2020)

Houstini said:


> Promoting something that they won’t make again that wasn’t their strain to begin with


From some of the comments it almost seemed like he was gonna re-release it but I could be wrong.


----------



## originalphenohunters (Feb 9, 2020)

$200 for a pack of seeds using original authentic parental genetics is nothing. Yeah I can buy some fake bullshit seeds made with fake cuts from In House (who has $250+ packs of seeds) or any of these other fly by night seed companies for a fraction of the cost, but I choose to pay for authenticity, not some bs mislabeled seeds with a name slapped on the package. I can grow as much as I want from seeds, which, IME, I always have good results running Archive. Not to mention I got an entire free pack with my purchase. The southern belle at their shop in Portland is superb, and the echo electuary sauce from it, some of the best BHO I've ever smoked, hands down.

@thenotsoesoteric dude, I see your name tagged in the photo you posted on Archive's page. What are you talking about not being tagged?

@SCJedi did the clones look good when you bought them? they must have since you still purchased them. All you're telling us is how you can't keep plants healthy so they are losing vigor on you. Which doesn't even make sense. Have you even flowered them? I've ran every cut you posted and had absolutely zero issues and these were the cleanest clones (more like teens) I've ever purchased.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 9, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> From some of the comments it almost seemed like he was gonna re-release it but I could be wrong.


I think I seen one seed company offering them as freebies if you bought two packs of any other genetics he had for sale. There was two other crosses that could be selected as freebies as well.


----------



## originalphenohunters (Feb 9, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> I think I seen one seed company offering them as freebies if you bought two packs of any other genetics he had for sale. There was two other crosses that could be selected as freebies as well.


Every single retailer that got the drop in december, that I've seen, had them as freebies. Hell of a lot better than paying $250 for inhouse's herm trash hybrid of the same heritage.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 9, 2020)

originalphenohunters said:


> Every single retailer that got the drop in december, that I've seen, had them as freebies. Hell of a lot better than paying $250 for inhouse's herm trash hybrid of the same heritage.


True, I’d like to get some more of archives gear but I’ve got a couple of packs from some different breeders I’ve been eyeing for a while. Shit I still have to pop the two packs of Hazmat OG, Casper OG, and Secret Formula. I’m definitely most stoked to pop the Secret Formula, I’ve seen some people have some amazing results from them. I’ve never ran any of in-house’s gear, I’ve seen some people grow their gear and it looked really good. I personally don’t have anything against in-house genetics, but then again I’m not interested in purchasing any of their gear.


----------



## coppershot (Feb 9, 2020)

originalphenohunters said:


> Hell of a lot better than paying $250 for inhouse's herm trash hybrid of the same heritage.


Interesting how the documented grows of In House Slurricane was lights out compared to Archive, and sadly I own a pack of Archive Slurricane.


----------



## originalphenohunters (Feb 9, 2020)

Houstini said:


> Promoting something that they won’t make again that wasn’t their strain to begin with


So apparently crossing two known clones together and giving them a name with no testing is "breeding" and makes a strain "yours". OK. LMAO. Look up the definition of plant breeding. Breeding requires selection.


----------



## genuity (Feb 9, 2020)

coppershot said:


> Interesting how the documented grows of In House Slurricane was lights out compared to Archive, and sadly I own a pack of Archive Slurricane.


Man,this has been my observation also...
But I guess everybody reads this "BIG BOOK" the internet different.


----------



## originalphenohunters (Feb 9, 2020)

coppershot said:


> Interesting how the documented grows of In House Slurricane was lights out compared to Archive, and sadly I own a pack of Archive Slurricane.


If you've ever smoked inhouse's slurricane, it looks great, but smokes like cardboard. I even live close to Inhouse's rag tag team of breeder helpers. They bring me by buds of theirs to smoke from their genetics. Tasteless trash that just looks nice for Instagram. Sounds like you base your opinion of what you see rather than what you smoke. Good luck with that.


----------



## coppershot (Feb 9, 2020)

originalphenohunters said:


> Sounds like you base your opinion of what you see rather than what you smoke. Good luck with that.


Yes that's exactly what i said strawman...


----------



## originalphenohunters (Feb 9, 2020)

coppershot said:


> Yes that's exactly what i said strawman...


well sounds like you should gain some more real world experience rather than internet thumping your opinion.


----------



## coppershot (Feb 9, 2020)

originalphenohunters said:


> well sounds like you should gain some more real world experience rather than internet thumping your opinion.


Go on.... give me more groundbreaking advice...


----------



## originalphenohunters (Feb 9, 2020)

coppershot said:


> Go on.... give me more groundbreaking advice...


Try standing up when you pee?


----------



## coppershot (Feb 9, 2020)

originalphenohunters said:


> Try standing up when you pee?


lol

Jean-yus!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 9, 2020)

originalphenohunters said:


> $200 for a pack of seeds using original authentic parental genetics is nothing. Yeah I can buy some fake bullshit seeds made with fake cuts from In House (who has $250+ packs of seeds) or any of these other fly by night seed companies for a fraction of the cost, but I choose to pay for authenticity, not some bs mislabeled seeds with a name slapped on the package. I can grow as much as I want from seeds, which, IME, I always have good results running Archive. Not to mention I got an entire free pack with my purchase. The southern belle at their shop in Portland is superb, and the echo electuary sauce from it, some of the best BHO I've ever smoked, hands down.
> 
> @thenotsoesoteric dude, I see your name tagged in the photo you posted on Archive's page. What are you talking about not being tagged?
> 
> @SCJedi did the clones look good when you bought them? they must have since you still purchased them. All you're telling us is how you can't keep plants healthy so they are losing vigor on you. Which doesn't even make sense. Have you even flowered them? I've ran every cut you posted and had absolutely zero issues and these were the cleanest clones (more like teens) I've ever purchased.


IG tagged me, I didnt see a hashtag. Or am I tripping? Because I'm pretty sure that's how I tag people.


----------



## AlienAthena (Feb 9, 2020)

AlienAthena said:


> Dosidos 22 bagseed starting to turn purple so I’m going to let her go another week
> View attachment 4417389
> View attachment 4417391
> 
> ...


I did keep two clones from this plant and I did better with them compared to the mom. They are less garlicy/funky smelling with some sweetness when you inhale the jars.

clone 1



clone 2


I should've cloned the clones because this is definitely some of my favorite to smoke. Doesn't irritate my stomach like some strains and allows me to just chill. I'll do a detailed smoke report for those holding on to a pack and don't know if they want to run them.


----------



## originalphenohunters (Feb 9, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> IG tagged me, I didnt see a hashtag. Or am I tripping? Because I'm pretty sure that's how I tag people.


Christ. IG doesn't tag you, boss, the person that made the post does. Which is why you got a notification. And if you click on the photo Archive posted, yours, and the three others are all tagged in the photo. And seriously, is this what you're complaining about? That a picture of yours was reposted on Instagram, with you tagged in the picture, but you want more props and back rubs for good measure? lol


----------



## originalphenohunters (Feb 9, 2020)

AlienAthena said:


> I did keep two clones from this plant and I did better with them compared to the mom. They also are less garlicy/funky smelling with some sweetness when you inhale the jars.
> 
> clone 1
> View attachment 4475375
> ...


Looks killer.


----------



## Houstini (Feb 9, 2020)

originalphenohunters said:


> Every single retailer that got the drop in december, that I've seen, had them as freebies. Hell of a lot better than paying $250 for inhouse's herm trash hybrid of the same heritage.


To be fair, archive sluricaine was herm trash and mutants for me.


----------



## originalphenohunters (Feb 9, 2020)

Houstini said:


> To be fair, archive sluricaine was herm trash and mutants for me.


I'd rather pay $60 or free for that than $250 of the same from Out house. Plenty of grows showing out house herms as well.


----------



## Houstini (Feb 9, 2020)

originalphenohunters said:


> So apparently crossing two known clones together and giving them a name with no testing is "breeding" and makes a strain "yours". OK. LMAO. Look up the definition of plant breeding. Breeding requires selection.


Wether you like in-house and their massive chuck orgy or not, archive is the one that did the dirty here. They only made the cross to undercut IHG because sluricaine was getting a lot of attention. Breeder, chucker, whatever... was still something IHG made and sold long before archive got their panties in a bunch.


----------



## originalphenohunters (Feb 9, 2020)

Houstini said:


> Wether you like in-house and their massive chuck orgy or not, archive is the one that did the dirty here. They only made the cross to undercut IHG because sluricaine was getting a lot of attention. Breeder, chucker, whatever... was still something IHG made and sold long before archive got their panties in a bunch.


Forced herming a dosidos clone to pollinate purple punch requires zero effort and isn't breeding. You don't get full credit for half assing something together for profit before the breeder of the parents did. And let's just say that Archive wanted to make a dosi x purple punch on their own. So they're supposed to give it a different name? Do all dog "breeders" call their Poodle x Labrador crosses, labradoodles, or do they all call it something different even though contains the same lineage? I'm pretty sure they all just call them labradoodles.


----------



## AlienAthena (Feb 9, 2020)

AlienAthena said:


> Here's an update if anyone's interested.. calling it Dosicane for now
> View attachment 4460101
> View attachment 4460102
> View attachment 4460106
> ...


And an update on the accidental chuck of Do-si-dos #22 x Slurricane F1 that I'm calling Do-si-cane. 1 week since flipping to 12/12





All in 1.5 liter bottles filled with coco and perlite and they're being fed MegaCrop. Need to make a scrog net because things will be an issue once they are top heavy but then I need to figure out how I will water them ... hmm


----------



## oswizzle (Feb 9, 2020)

Archive's gear is solid... but man.... when you grow enough of it... you begin to realize everything looks like the Face Off OG... Slurricane is pretty 2 look at and take pics,,,but its pure trash in terms of quality .... Dosidos and Rudeboi OG were my 2 favorite


----------



## genuity (Feb 9, 2020)

Pudding pop was nice..


----------



## originalphenohunters (Feb 9, 2020)

oswizzle said:


> Archive's gear is solid... but man.... when you grow enough of it... you begin to realize everything looks like the Face Off OG... Slurricane is pretty 2 look at and take pics,,,but its pure trash in terms of quality .... Dosidos and Rudeboi OG were my 2 favorite


It has purple punch in it, what do people expect? Archive description even says it's gonna be low odor and not for the connoiseurs.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 9, 2020)

AlienAthena said:


> And an update on the accidental chuck of Do-si-dos #22 x Slurricane F1 that I'm calling Do-si-cane. 1 week since flipping to 12/12
> View attachment 4475404
> View attachment 4475405
> View attachment 4475409
> ...


That’s actually pretty cool, you accidentally made a dosidos bx, and they seem to have a really nice structures. Each one looks a little different than the other, but it looks like you’re going to find an absolutely stunning lady or ladies. Looking forward to how they turn out for you.


----------



## AlienAthena (Feb 9, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> That’s actually pretty cool, you accidentally made a dosidos bx, and they seem to have a really nice structures. Each one looks a little different than the other, but it looks like you’re going to find an absolutely stunning lady or ladies. Looking forward to how they turn out for you.


Thanks! I was told this wasn’t a BX when i asked someone recently... but what do I know lol. 2 and 3 have similar structures with 3 being taller and I think they are growing like the Dosidos #22 while #1 is somewhere in between the parents structure wise. They’re all showing pistils and now i’m just hoping no male parts pop up.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 10, 2020)

originalphenohunters said:


> Christ. IG doesn't tag you, boss, the person that made the post does. Which is why you got a notification. And if you click on the photo Archive posted, yours, and the three others are all tagged in the photo. And seriously, is this what you're complaining about? That a picture of yours was reposted on Instagram, with you tagged in the picture, but you want more props and back rubs for good measure? lol


I was actually hoping he'd come over and rub my back, yes. And cook supper, then clean the carpet.

All I know is I @ and hashtag folks when I repost their pics.

I never would have mentioned the whole ordeal again after the 2nd post if you never commented on it. And my comment on the cap thread was just to illustrate how annoying it is to hear the same bitch ass comment multiple times. Cheer bro


----------



## gremlinboy14 (Feb 15, 2020)

AlienAthena said:


> And an update on the accidental chuck of Do-si-dos #22 x Slurricane F1 that I'm calling Do-si-cane. 1 week since flipping to 12/12
> View attachment 4475404
> View attachment 4475405
> View attachment 4475409
> ...


Dude slurricane is half dosidos....
Wouldnt it be named the same cuz its 66% dosidos 33%purple punch? Its like a back cross with a higher % of dosidos genes. Its like the dosidos x gelato named dolato, but when back crossed with another gelato "mr abc123 " calle it da lotto* its just back crossing doenst make sence to name it diferently just because your crossing it with same genetics its made mixed with allready... i mean is this correct to name it again just because i croxed it with half the same genetics again...

"Not talkin shit*just trying to figure this out bcause doesnt make sence, I've been growin for over 13 years and still learning and if addressed this post is because id like to inform myself and know what is correctly seen in the grow community * "


----------



## gremlinboy14 (Feb 15, 2020)

oswizzle said:


> Archive's gear is solid... but man.... when you grow enough of it... you begin to realize everything looks like the Face Off OG... Slurricane is pretty 2 look at and take pics,,,but its pure trash in terms of quality .... Dosidos and Rudeboi OG were my 2 favorite


Yeah dosidos is lit , i feel that good high i just couldnt get of GSCookies and gelato


----------



## gremlinboy14 (Feb 15, 2020)

I feel some strains just taste good strong flavour loud smell look frozen out and dont give you that special high just a buzzed feeling... maybe has to do with individual terpene taste high preference.. cause some fellas i know swear by gsc or gelato and i dont feel the heat to be honest.. and im out in LA county i get good good quality medication 60$ 8ths (not 2 mention i also grow my own but there could be a lot of factors that could mess with potency thats why i used dispensarys also as example u guysknow they have fire at most places in Los Angeles)
When now a days ur getting deals @ 10 a g of fire fire.. heck theres some seshs(collabs)that have the Gs for 5 bucks of some loud delicous zkittlez Fire oG etc..


----------



## AlienAthena (Feb 15, 2020)

gremlinboy14 said:


> Dude slurricane is half dosidos....
> Wouldnt it be named the same cuz its 66% dosidos 33%purple punch? Its like a back cross with a higher % of dosidos genes. Its like the dosidos x gelato named dolato, but when back crossed with another gelato "mr abc123 " calle it da lotto* its just back crossing doenst make sence to name it diferently just because your crossing it with same genetics its made mixed with allready... i mean is this correct to name it again just because i croxed it with half the same genetics again...
> 
> "Not talkin shit*just trying to figure this out bcause doesnt make sence, I've been growin for over 13 years and still learning and if addressed this post is because id like to inform myself and know what is correctly seen in the grow community * "


Haha dude I asked actual breeders if this would be a backcross and was told no because the dosidos isn’t from the original parent seed stock or something like that... Hey i’m just growing weed lol. I just combined the two names just so i’m not typing Dosidos 22 x Slurricane F1 over and over


----------



## gremlinboy14 (Feb 15, 2020)

Ok i feel you so it changes because basically the genetics arent same same exact ones( tried to find research on this exact topic and havnt bn able to find any)
Nice it is true you learn somthing new each day lol yeah my bad wasnt tryn to be a lil bitch about it just inform myself.....


----------



## GrowRijt (Feb 16, 2020)

Fwiw, My Slurricane f1’s are all fire. Two dosi leaner and one PP. three females three phenos. Only one is sorta medium low yield. Solid plants to grow. No herms or anything. If I had to make a call there is one I might keep. Frosty all the way down the leaves and Stinks in veg. 

I gotta think the price people pay for seeds skews their view of the actual percentage of finding something really good. I know no matter much I pay for the pack that at least 60% of what I pop isn’t going to make it to a second run. And from there only 2-5% get to live on in infamy. 250 or $60 it may take three packs to get there. Go pop more.


----------



## AlienAthena (Feb 16, 2020)

GrowRijt said:


> Fwiw, My Slurricane f1’s are all fire. Two dosi leaner and one PP. three females three phenos. Only one is sorta medium low yield. Solid plants to grow. No herms or anything. If I had to make a call there is one I might keep. Frosty all the way down the leaves and Stinks in veg.
> 
> I gotta think the price people pay for seeds skews their view of the actual percentage of finding something really good. I know no matter much I pay for the pack that at least 60% of what I pop isn’t going to make it to a second run. And from there only 2-5% get to live on in infamy. 250 or $60 it may take three packs to get there. Go pop more.


That’s why i’m holding onto my pack. I only popped one seed then ran two clones and i’m kicking myself for not keeping more clones. Nice dense frosty nugs top to bottom. I love smoking this strain and listening to music. I want to find a PP leaner.


----------



## gremlinboy14 (Feb 19, 2020)

I like to run half the pack on fems and all of it for regular*


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 19, 2020)

All I Gotta say is unsexed plants should not count against your plant count, that shit is booty.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 19, 2020)

Plant counts are booty in general. Pop full packs.


----------



## gremlinboy14 (Feb 19, 2020)

any feedback on the PURPLE PUNCH archive breeders cut*


----------



## kingzt (Feb 20, 2020)

Anybody grow or smoke biohazard? It's chem 91 x dosidos


----------



## AlienAthena (Feb 22, 2020)

AlienAthena said:


> And an update on the accidental chuck of Do-si-dos #22 x Slurricane F1 that I'm calling Do-si-cane. 1 week since flipping to 12/12
> View attachment 4475404
> View attachment 4475405
> View attachment 4475409
> ...


These hermied bad. Bummed but was somewhat expected. Onto better things


----------



## green surfer (Feb 25, 2020)

Hey,

infamous Archive fem seeds, Light Speed 6 pack, at week 1 and week 2

Dosidos (tall) pheno? At 2 weeks of 12/12, awesome plant, I can already see trichomes coming


Zkittlez pheno? chunky pheno but very vigourous and branchy, smells already very strong, very promising


6 Light Speeds, excepted the 2 on the front right => black cherry pie f5 regulars

greetz


----------



## eastcoastled (Feb 25, 2020)

green surfer said:


> Hey,
> 
> infamous Archive fem seeds, Light Speed 6 pack, at week 1 and week 2
> 
> ...


nice, they look really healthy!


----------



## SSHZ (Feb 25, 2020)

Lookin great Green Surfer!!! Please keep us updated.


----------



## dirtrules (Mar 1, 2020)

i had a seizure, was out of work, and just before i got cleared to go back to work, the Michigan cannabis cup was near flint.. i went with a friend of mine, archive seeds had a booth, a pack of candied grapes, looked great.. my buddy was like i buy them you grow them, i want a 1/4 off each plant.. i lsughed. he bought them. my first one is really close.. smells amazing. have never grew archive before, p.s. working so many hours at work.. hard to keep up now


----------



## green surfer (Mar 3, 2020)

Hey,

More Light Speed porn:

The #1 pheno at 4 weeks of 12/12 and 3 weeks of 18/6:


The #3 pheno, at 3 weeks, very low stretch vs the others. Very nice plant, lovely structure.


other phenos at 2 weeks, the first pic is a very strectchy one. All the others are manageable.


greetz!


----------



## green surfer (Mar 3, 2020)

...and Petrochem after 22 days from seeds, very nice ladies so far. Pics just after re-poting in 11Liters (3 gallons) pots. Organic soil.
One is bigger than the other but they almost look like clones. I only popped 2 seeds, i have 5 left (from a 6 pack with 7 beans !!!)

I would love to grow some rainbow belts but they are sold out everywhere here in Europe. Space Walker should be interesting but probably very tall / stretchy plants.



Greetz!


----------



## SSHZ (Mar 3, 2020)

I'm pretty disappointed with the seeds so far of the Light Speed. I bought the last 4 packs I could find anywhere, out of 24 seeds- only 16-17 are showing the vigor necessary to move forward with. The seeds shell was tough, and I had to help most of them along to break out and start growing. I think my 4 packs are either older or were not well cared for before I purchased them- their lack of vigor is obvious.


----------



## green surfer (Mar 4, 2020)

SSHZ said:


> I'm pretty disappointed with the seeds so far of the Light Speed. I bought the last 4 packs I could find anywhere, out of 24 seeds- only 16-17 are showing the vigor necessary to move forward with. The seeds shell was tough, and I had to help most of them along to break out and start growing. I think my 4 packs are either older or were not well cared for before I purchased them- their lack of vigor is obvious.


wow, you are not lucky SSHZ, may be it is related to any environmental parameter. May be they will recover


----------



## SSHZ (Mar 5, 2020)

Well, I've been growing for 35 years and normally average around 99% with sprouting. Most seeds jump out their shell and can't wait to start growing. These on the other hand, were sleepy and tired. Think what you may, that's ok.


----------



## green surfer (Mar 5, 2020)

ok so probably bad storage of the seeds. Mine were very nice and healthy and didn’t need no help at all.


----------



## Vicorbett (Mar 13, 2020)

Archive wins most herms across the board. Seed and clone. The only thing I could gather from hunting is his consistency to package garbage. Mutants and herms and wasted $. Not jaded at alll haha


----------



## green surfer (Mar 13, 2020)

From a 6 fems Light Speed pack i didn’t find any male flower


----------



## Vicorbett (Mar 13, 2020)

Dosi-face
Dosi-tree
White gold
Faceoff can’t recall culling herms but meh for keepers
I suppose this would be pertinent information, not just a shit review.


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 13, 2020)

There’s obviously some fire in their packs, just never managed to get any in the packs I got either. Pisses me off that face off is a lifetime favorite for me.


----------



## Vicorbett (Mar 13, 2020)

Yah bound to get soured at some point towards a company. Those dosi crosses and white I got though.. goddamn those were not stable in the least. 
Guess I’ll just look at other peoples fire from archive for the foreseeable hah


----------



## green surfer (Mar 15, 2020)

Light Speed porn


----------



## Coldnasty (Mar 22, 2020)

danielbae said:


> Hi archive fans! Anyone grown Dosi-Cake? Im interested in growing it. Thanks!





danielbae said:


> Hi archive fans! Anyone grown Dosi-Cake? Im interested in growing it. Thanks!


Just starting a run of Dosi-Cake. Let you know in a few months


----------



## eastcoastled (Apr 11, 2020)

Poochie love #2 few more weeks left. Lime and tropical fruit smells.


----------



## Vicorbett (Apr 16, 2020)

Dosi-face


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Apr 17, 2020)

green surfer said:


> Hey,
> 
> More Light Speed porn:
> 
> ...


I cant wait to sprout some of my light speed.


----------



## SSHZ (Apr 17, 2020)

A room full of Light Speed........12 days into flowering.


----------



## HTOYO (Apr 19, 2020)

oswizzle said:


> Archive's gear is solid... but man.... when you grow enough of it... you begin to realize everything looks like the Face Off OG... Slurricane is pretty 2 look at and take pics,,,but its pure trash in terms of quality .... Dosidos and Rudeboi OG were my 2 favorite


Just curious which Rudeboi OG cut youre referring to? I believe there are two in common circulation, the #1 & #7~ Pretty sure the #1 is the fruitloops/lemon sweeter pheno, and the #7 is the more "typical" OG leaner~ I have and love the #1, haven't tried or grown the #7~ The #7 is not what a lot of people would call a "typical" OG, but its pretty damn awesome for what I paid for it ~ Cheers~


----------



## Bigbud78 (Apr 22, 2020)

kingzt said:


> Anybody grow or smoke biohazard? It's chem 91 x dosidos


Its absolute fuckin fire check my journal


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 22, 2020)

We had 3 different packs of dosidos. 18, 22 and 9 I think. There was FIRE in every pack, 1 or 2 amazing phenos each pack. I kept cloning them and eventually converted the whole op to dosidos. Thick, crystal laden dense nugs with POTENT smoke, the perfect marriage of og and cookies (ogkb whatever). 
As time went on, notice some herming here and there, but it was manageable. As we did more and more rounds, herms just kept coming and at a higher rate. We had pack after pack of seeds, it was horrible. While dosidos was some of the best smoke ever, I'm never trusting archive gear again. 

Silver lining to all this, is that the Herm pollen pollinated some of my other strains. I grew out those seeds and they are FIRE. The look and feel of dosidos, but matched with lots of flavor from the other strains. The only complaint I had with dosidos was that it wasn't very terpy or loud. Anyway, gonna keep testing these Herm strains I got but so far, they are amazing, better than 90% of breeder seeds I've ran.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 22, 2020)

As far as archive vs in house slurricane. We all know slurricane came from Inhouse. Archives slurricane don't even look the same. The keeper phenos of IH slurricane get a 10/10 in the bag appeal dept. Super dense nugs of crystal candy bud with a faint smell of creamy punch terps. Similar to gelato in smell, but not as good. 

Not sure what happened with these 2 breeders but archive selling fake slurricane is whack. At least call it it something else. Several other breedrs made dosidos x punch but at least they named it something different. I stopped following archive on IG anyway, dude is always posting some negative shit about other people and breeders. Thinks he's the shit. At least IH keeps the IG on a positive trajectory without the drama. Archive is a drama queen.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 22, 2020)

originalphenohunters said:


> So apparently crossing two known clones together and giving them a name with no testing is "breeding" and makes a strain "yours". OK. LMAO. Look up the definition of plant breeding. Breeding requires selection.


IH is definitely "breeding" slurricane bro. He's outcrossed it, incrossed it as well. He's got various lines going with slurricane, so I'd definitely say he's breeding it.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 23, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> IH is definitely "breeding" slurricane bro. He's outcrossed it, incrossed it as well. He's got various lines going with slurricane, so I'd definitely say he's breeding it.


That the IHG slurricane correct?


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 23, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> That the IHG slurricane correct?


Yep


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 23, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> Yep


I seen some killer looking phenos of the slurricane, absolutely love the terps. Such an amzing smell but found it lacking potency.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 23, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> I seen some killer looking phenos of the slurricane, absolutely love the terps. Such an amzing smell but found it lacking potency.


Yes 10/10 bag appeal for my keeper pheno. It wasn't strong though, but not everyone is seeking high potency I just like pretty buds.


----------



## Observe & Report (Apr 23, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> Not sure what happened with these 2 breeders but archive selling fake slurricane is whack.


Archive is a knock-off brand, like Copycat.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 23, 2020)

Observe & Report said:


> Archive is a knock-off brand, like Copycat.


Dang, that was harsh!
Not that I'm a fanboy, but he has quite a few original crosses that has made him a name in the industry.
Remember he is the creator of Dosidos, so IHG did use his work in their creation of Slurricane.

His Slurricane was a big F bomb to IHG, that's why they were so cheap.


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 23, 2020)

All seems petty to me.


----------



## originalphenohunters (Apr 23, 2020)

The reason was because inhouse put out thousands of packs of dosidos hybrids that said "Archive - Dosidos" on the packaging. Using archive's name and product line to get their business off the ground. You all talk shit about archive but name a company making seeds now that doesn't use his work in theirs? Must not be that bad.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 23, 2020)

Dont do yourself any favors with that sour attitude though. That's why so many would rather support other breeders using your work. I would assume anyway.


----------



## oswizzle (Apr 23, 2020)

HTOYO said:


> Just curious which Rudeboi OG cut youre referring to? I believe there are two in common circulation, the #1 & #7~ Pretty sure the #1 is the fruitloops/lemon sweeter pheno, and the #7 is the more "typical" OG leaner~ I have and love the #1, haven't tried or grown the #7~ The #7 is not what a lot of people would call a "typical" OG, but its pretty damn awesome for what I paid for it ~ Cheers~


I grew Rudeboi F2's via Orgnkd to Elite Genetics b4 Elite scammed everyone ... dumbass made some fire crosses with that Rudeboi aka Irene


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 23, 2020)

originalphenohunters said:


> The reason was because inhouse put out thousands of packs of dosidos hybrids that said "Archive - Dosidos" on the packaging. Using archive's name and product line to get their business off the ground. You all talk shit about archive but name a company making seeds now that doesn't use his work in theirs? Must not be that bad.


Archive is a drama queen. Always bitching about someone or something. I have an original jellybreath and slurricane pack, I don't think it says archive on it. Maybe it was in the description for the websites?


Bakersfield said:


> Dang, that was harsh!
> Not that I'm a fanboy, but he has quite a few original crosses that has made him a name in the industry.
> Remember he is the creator of Dosidos, so IHG did use his work in their creation of Slurricane.
> 
> His Slurricane was a big F bomb to IHG, that's why they were so cheap.



In the cannabis game, no one's work is "original". Everyone's work is based off of something before it. The only "original" dudes are the strain Hunter dudes and any other breeders from the early generation or anyone still collecting and breeding landraces.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 23, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> Archive is a drama queen. Always bitching about someone or something. I have an original jellybreath and slurricane pack, I don't think it says archive on it. Maybe it was in the description for the websites?
> 
> 
> 
> In the cannabis game, no one's work is "original". Everyone's work is based off of something before it. The only "original" dudes are the strain Hunter dudes and any other breeders from the early generation or anyone still collecting and breeding landraces.


Thanks for the history lesson.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 23, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Thanks for the history lesson.


You're welcome


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 23, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> You're welcome


Do you have any dope IHG slurricane pics from your grows to validate your jabber jawing over here on the Archive page?
Remember, pictures or it didn't happen.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 23, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Do you have any dope IHG slurricane pics from your grows to validate your jabber jawing over here on the Archive page?
> Remember, pictures or it didn't happen.


Yea I like document everything I do to validate myself to random forum bros. I got some pics on my cloud, been waiting for this moment. BRB.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 23, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> Yea I like document everything I do to validate myself to random forum bros. I got some pics on my cloud, been waiting for this moment. BRB.


I am on my 2nd grow now so I'm kind of an expert.
I was just needing to compare it to my 
Greenpoint Purple Root N Toots under my blurple Tsunami light.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 23, 2020)

According to your smartass, IHG used archives work, therefore, me jabbering about IHG slurricane is just me jabbering about archives work anyway.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 23, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> According to your smartass, IHG used archives work, therefore, me jabbering about IHG slurricane is just me jabbering about archives work anyway.


Dude, that thing is obscene!
I wish I could grow dank that takes half a joint to feel.
I'll just stick to my Greenpoint twigs and berries.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 23, 2020)

Brag about your high tolerance. Maybe it's not the weed. Maybe, just maybe, it's something else that's wrong. Only in the forums, dude's egos are centered around their tolerance and then place the blame on the weed/grower/strain. Lol. I don't grow for my own high, I grow for the customer.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 23, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> Brag about your high tolerance. Maybe it's not the weed. Maybe, just maybe, it's something else that's wrong. Only in the forums, dude's egos are centered around their tolerance and then place the blame on the weed/grower/strain. Lol. I don't grow for my own high, I grow for the customer.


w
Naw, it takes a full joint of my Special DPP (Dosi Pastry Puffs) to get me off.
I grow for my sister because she's too obese to catch a cab to the local canna outfitter.


----------



## Observe & Report (Apr 23, 2020)

does anyone know where I can find S1s of Dosi Pastry Puffs? kthnxbye


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 23, 2020)

Observe & Report said:


> does anyone know where I can find S1s of Dosi Pastry Puffs? kthnxbye


Shhh, keep it on the DL. Special breeders cut only.
Wouldn't want Copycat to make S1's of it.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 23, 2020)

Dude is obviously a paid trimmer. Keeps showing little finished bud shots because ole jeffe wouldn't be happy to catch him bragging as though he's the one in charge.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 23, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Dude is obviously a paid trimmer. Keeps showing little finished bud shots because ole jeffe wouldn't be happy to catch him bragging as though he's the one in charge.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 23, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Dude is obviously a paid trimmer. Keeps showing little finished bud shots because ole jeffe wouldn't be happy to catch him bragging as though he's the one in charge.


It's cute that you're forum crushing on me


----------



## GummyGreenBoy (Apr 23, 2020)

Dosi-cake NOT what I expected. Someone pls tell me what should be “expected” of 28% claim of THC?? I’d really like to know. Like how should one typically feel with thc lvls that high. 
Thx.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 23, 2020)

GummyGreenBoy said:


> Dosi-cake NOT what I expected. Someone pls tell me what should be “expected” of 28% claim of THC?? I’d really like to know. Like how should one typically feel with thc lvls that high.
> Thx.


No hard rules with thc and high. Terpenes play a major role in the high.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 23, 2020)

GummyGreenBoy said:


> Dosi-cake NOT what I expected. Someone pls tell me what should be “expected” of 28% claim of THC?? I’d really like to know. Like how should one typically feel with thc lvls that high.
> Thx.


You might have to run a dozen packs to find a pheno that tests that high.
Not to mention some labs reliably produce higher numbers than their peers.
Strain dependent, but some high %THC plants just don't have the same feeling of potency that lower % plants may induce. Entourage and all that.
Give me a low 20's Og or Chem over Dosidos any day.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 23, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> According to your smartass, IHG used archives work, therefore, me jabbering about IHG slurricane is just me jabbering about archives work anyway.


Was this Last Years out doors in Jars?


----------



## GummyGreenBoy (Apr 23, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> You might have to run a dozen packs to find a pheno that tests that high.
> Not to mention some labs reliably produce higher numbers than their peers.
> Strain dependent, but some high %THC plants just don't have the same feeling of potency that lower % plants may induce. Entourage and all that.
> Give me a low 20's Og or Chem over Dosidos any day.



Thank you for that, didn't look at it that way. Makes sense though. I just figured that 200 bucks would equate to “ you get what you pay for.” Anything current you (or anybody) can point me to, that’s super potent and creative??


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 23, 2020)

GummyGreenBoy said:


> Thank you for that, didn't look at it that way. Makes sense though. I just figured that 200 bucks would equate to “ you get what you pay for.” Anything current you (or anybody) can point me to, that’s super potent and creative??


You don't get what you pay for. You get a dice roll. Proceed at your own caution.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 23, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Was this Last Years out doors in Jars?






Lightgreen2k said:


> Was this Last Years out doors in Jars?


Did you know archive stole french toast from raw?


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 23, 2020)

GummyGreenBoy said:


> Thank you for that, didn't look at it that way. Makes sense though. I just figured that 200 bucks would equate to “ you get what you pay for.” Anything current you (or anybody) can point me to, that’s super potent and creative??


Lots of great breeders out there.
Not sure about Archive, I can't keep up with all his releases, but I pulled an incredible cut from a pack of Banana Mac (Capulator) that beats the Mac1 in every way, but the frost.
There were frosty specimens in the pack, but they were just average awesome.  
I recently grew a pack of Ak Beanbrains Tk/Nl5 Haze that is also A+ even though I didn't get the head cracking pheno.
Duke Diamond Va makes some banger crosses. 
I've also been known to create some dandy's along with the guys and gals over on the Chuckers Paradise thread, which is ran by a breeder of the fire @genuity


----------



## Observe & Report (Apr 24, 2020)

originalphenohunters said:


> The reason was because inhouse put out thousands of packs of dosidos hybrids that said "Archive - Dosidos" on the packaging. Using archive's name and product line to get their business off the ground. You all talk shit about archive but name a company making seeds now that doesn't use his work in theirs? Must not be that bad.


Tons of breeders don't use anything from Archive, some I've run recently would be CSI:H, Bodhi, Dynasty, Useful, Seeds of Compassion. I'd say most breeders aren't using Archive gear.

When I got this pack I thought "Archive" was some sort of moniker for the cut, like "heirloom." I had never heard of a breeder called Archive. I had heard of IHG and Dosidos though! There was no mention of Archive on OES where I bought the pack in Feb 2017. I think it's a stretch to think IHG was really capitalizing on Archive's name. Aren't they just accurately describing the origin of the pollen donor? Doesn't Archive release clones at their retail store?


----------



## sdd420 (Apr 24, 2020)

Yes they release some clones at the store


----------



## originalphenohunters (Apr 24, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> Did you know archive stole french toast from raw?


And explain how that is even possible? Raw even admits it's a selection from Archive's work that a friend of theirs made. They didn't even grow out the seeds to find the male they use on everything. You're just trolling now.



Observe & Report said:


> Tons of breeders don't use anything from Archive, some I've run recently would be CSI:H, Bodhi, Dynasty, Useful, Seeds of Compassion. I'd say most breeders aren't using Archive gear.
> 
> When I got this pack I thought "Archive" was some sort of moniker for the cut, like "heirloom." I had never heard of a breeder called Archive. I had heard of IHG and Dosidos though! There was no mention of Archive on OES where I bought the pack in Feb 2017. I think it's a stretch to think IHG was really capitalizing on Archive's name. Aren't they just accurately describing the origin of the pollen donor? Doesn't Archive release clones at their retail store?
> 
> View attachment 4543639




How late you are to the party (Archive been winning cups etc since 2012) and where and whom you get your information from, has no bearing on anything. And how it is a stretch? Name one other company that has done that on their packaging? Yeah hold on, let me sell this Shasta Cola with Coca Cola label slapped on the side. LOL.

You're right most breeders don't.. Except Exotic, Uprising Seed Co, In House, Raw Genetics, First Class Genetics, Dank Genetics, Greenhouse Seeds (aka Strain Hunters), Barney's, Alchimia, Symbiotic, Seed Junky, CSI used clones that came from Archive originally, Calco, Cannarado, Dankonomics, Compound, Dark Horse, Green Team, Ripper Seeds, Green Fire, Lit Farms, Oni, Secret Society, Thug Pug, Source Genetics, Rare Dankness, Prolific Coast, Phinest and that's just off the top of my head. Many of them using select males or reversals from Archive lines to foster their whole line up or using using multiple selected clones from their work. Must be pretty good for that many breeders to use that many different varieties and versions of a bunch of his lines to make theirs. If they sucked, then why would all these other breeders use his gear?

Just my .02 of actually growing thousands of seeds of all these breeders. Lots of good stuff throughout most of them but let's not forget the building blocks used and lines made from scratch and work put in to make those hybrids possible.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 24, 2020)

originalphenohunters said:


> And explain how that is even possible? Raw even admits it's a selection from Archive's work that a friend of theirs made. They didn't even grow out the seeds to find the male they use on everything. You're just trolling now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you're giving them way too much credit. (Yes I'm trolling). Rarely, a seed co like raw use their gear for the whole line. All those other breeders used their work in a few crosses, not male selection where archive is the backbone of the line or company. Using other people's work is very common.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 24, 2020)

Their major contribution was dosidos aka hermidos. Did they even make face off? I think they acquired that cut.


----------



## growster_23 (Apr 24, 2020)

originalphenohunters said:


> And explain how that is even possible? Raw even admits it's a selection from Archive's work that a friend of theirs made. They didn't even grow out the seeds to find the male they use on everything. You're just trolling now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When did seedjunky, thugpug, oni, rado, and the rest use a male from archive to start a seed company? Last I checked most only used a dosi pheno and a couple used a face off pheno. I haven't been around that long to know that statement is bogus.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 24, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> Did you know archive stole french toast from raw?





Smokolotapotamus said:


> I think you're giving them way too much credit. (Yes I'm trolling). Rarely, a seed co like raw use their gear for the whole line. All those other breeders used their work in a few crosses, not male selection where archive is the backbone of the line or company. Using other people's work is very common.


You were Not Trolling. I wasn't going to reply initially but through out all your post, all mis information has been spread, and you continue to cheerlead for copycat genetics.


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 24, 2020)

I’m only going to say that archive is hardly the father of modern cannabis, as big as tha doctas ego is, even he wouldn’t claim that.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 24, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I’m only going to say that archive is hardly the father of modern cannabis, as big as tha doctas ego is, even he wouldn’t claim that.


That's a weird statement to make when Nobody claimed he was? Did you invent that in your head people thought that?? 

Which Member said, now that you are stating it?

To be fair Archive has some winners throughout his lines.


----------



## GummyGreenBoy (Apr 24, 2020)

I’m not trying to troll or whatever, I’d just like some dank ass weed to enjoy and be creative with my work. When you feel like you’ve wasted 300 + dollars especially in theses times, yea you get the thinking. Really was hoping archive was as advertised. 
c'est la vie


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 24, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> That's a weird statement to make when Nobody claimed he was? Did you invent that in your head people thought that??
> 
> Which Member said, now that you are stating it?
> 
> To be fair Archive has some winners throughout his lines.


That guy @originalphenohunters said a breeder cannot be named that doesn’t owe him credit. 

Your face is a weird statement to make! What a stupid thing to say to me! Though I don’t blame you for skipping his comments.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 24, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I’m only going to say that archive is hardly the father of modern cannabis, as big as tha doctas ego is, even he wouldn’t claim that.


Pretty sure that is Doc


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 24, 2020)

Really?!
Then I stand corrected bwahahahahah!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 24, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Really?!
> Then I stand corrected bwahahahahah!


Totally conjecture but I'd put a fiver on it.


----------



## Vicorbett (Apr 24, 2020)

Here is a pic
Faceoffbx2
No herms in pack 
Closest to a keeper


----------



## originalphenohunters (Apr 25, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> That guy @originalphenohunters said a breeder cannot be named that doesn’t owe him credit.
> 
> 
> Did they even make face off? I think they acquired that cut.


All I'm saying is they've all used some of his varieties in hybrids they made and sold at some point. Some to a higher degree than others, not only as males. Either or male or female... So a lot of his stuff must produce some good stock for that many people to make stuff from it. To the point some of them are inbreeding more of his stuff in their work than incrossing anything they made and picked in house. That's all I'm saying. If it sucked, no one would use it.

Face off was not an acquisition as a clone, as far as I remember what I have read. It's been told many times but can't remember where. Adam Dunn show probably, always the same. And the male line was made by him as well.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 25, 2020)

originalphenohunters said:


> All I'm saying is they've all used some of his varieties in hybrids they made and sold at some point. Some to a higher degree than others, not only as males. Either or male or female... So a lot of his stuff must produce some good stock for that many people to make stuff from it. To the point some of them are inbreeding more of his stuff in their work than incrossing anything they made and picked in house. That's all I'm saying. If it sucked, no one would use it.
> 
> Face off was not an acquisition as a clone, as far as I remember what I have read. It's been told many times but can't remember where. Adam Dunn show probably, always the same. And the male line was made by him as well.


Watching a video he has with riot on YouTube. He says faceoff was acquired bagseed.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 25, 2020)

21:00 is where he talks about slurricane. Made a weird justification about naming it slurricane.


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 25, 2020)

I don’t think anyone is saying there’s a lack of good crosses from archive. I’ve just been unlucky in their packs, loads of chaff plants. As far as saying every breeder uses archive, bullshit. That’s all, just bullshit.


----------



## originalphenohunters (Apr 25, 2020)

I didn't say all them use males from Archive, anywhere. I just said all those people used his work somewhere in their work, some more so than others, like Raw or Uprising or First Class. That is all. Lack of reading comprehension and baseless assumptions must be the users of this website's forte.


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 25, 2020)

originalphenohunters said:


> I didn't say all them use males from Archive, anywhere. I just said all those people used his work somewhere in their work, some more so than others, like Raw or Uprising or First Class. That is all. Lack of reading comprehension and baseless assumptions must be the users of this website's forte.


I’m the one with a compression issue? Your using the words “I didn’t say all. I just said all.” What’s the matter, you simple boy?

I’m saying there’s TONS of work that has literally nothing to do with archive, from all sorts of breeders. Saying otherwise is inaccurate at best.


----------



## Vicorbett (Apr 25, 2020)

So I am otherwise stayin out of it, I am somewhat back tracking on my full on hate for archive. 
I don’t know the history. I do know that I plant for plant had the most herms from his lineup.
I found fire so word of caution R&D with special attention to archive plants.
So I’d say go in knowing these don’t get tested for shit. 
white gold was all runts lol I should have burned the 250 ...
well I guess I kind of did.


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 25, 2020)

Vicorbett said:


> So I am otherwise stayin out of it, I am somewhat back tracking on my full on hate for archive.
> I don’t know the history. I do know that I plant for plant had the most herms from his lineup.
> I found fire so word of caution R&D with special attention to archive plants.
> So I’d say go in knowing these don’t get tested for shit.
> ...


Well said!
It was gold for someone! lol


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 25, 2020)

Vicorbett said:


> So I am otherwise stayin out of it, I am somewhat back tracking on my full on hate for archive.
> I don’t know the history. I do know that I plant for plant had the most herms from his lineup.
> I found fire so word of caution R&D with special attention to archive plants.
> So I’d say go in knowing these don’t get tested for shit.
> ...


What have you grown from archive in the past?


----------



## Vicorbett (Apr 25, 2020)

Hahahah yah will my opposite plz standup lol he charges extra for runts with no
Z


----------



## Vicorbett (Apr 25, 2020)

I haven’t I just did a bunch with my R&D room

faceoffbx2 
Dosiface herms 
Dosi tree runts and herms 100%
white gold steaming pile
I know I forgetting some other pack
But 
That’s all I can remember off hand
Very few made it to a second run like the one pictured 
For me that was enough of a cross section to be wary


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 25, 2020)

Vicorbett said:


> I haven’t I just did a bunch with my R&D room
> 
> faceoffbx2
> Dosiface herms
> ...


Most of the stuff you have listed are from his cookie line. Ogkb/dosidoes . I would be expecting hermies might come as a grower.


----------



## Vicorbett (Apr 25, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Most of the stuff you have listed are from his cookie line. Ogkb/dosidoes . I would be expecting hermies might come as a grower.


I’m saying it to save people money. Some herm is ok and expected, all is a waste of money.


----------



## GummyGreenBoy (Apr 25, 2020)

For the price$ one should be able to EASILY find what they’re looking for in one or 2 packs. In my experience dosi hos are sensitive af which is why I believe they herm quite often (so I’ve heard) I had a few seeds on lower branches as well. 
In all fairness I was warned. 
...no regrets lol


----------



## GummyGreenBoy (Apr 25, 2020)

Vicorbett said:


> I’m saying it to save people money. Some herm is ok and expected, all is a waste of money.


I’m late af to the party but can you say PATTERN!!


----------



## Vicorbett (Apr 25, 2020)

haha dosi hos 
Possible strain name drop


----------



## Vicorbett (Apr 25, 2020)

A trait that is to dominant for me to pay anymore to mr.archives breeding chickswithdicks to come shit in my growroom


----------



## Vicorbett (Apr 25, 2020)

But movin on haha it’s not all bad I’m sure


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 25, 2020)

21:00 is where he talks about slurricane. Made a weird justification about naming it








Vicorbett said:


> So I am otherwise stayin out of it, I am somewhat back tracking on my full on hate for archive.
> I don’t know the history. I do know that I plant for plant had the most herms from his lineup.
> I found fire so word of caution R&D with special attention to archive plants.
> So I’d say go in knowing these don’t get tested for shit.
> ...


Hermidos


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 25, 2020)

Does anyone know if the NorCal cut herms?


----------



## Vicorbett (Apr 26, 2020)

Thanks for the video link  
True to the name


----------



## SSHZ (Apr 26, 2020)

Same room as post #2239, just 9 days later.


----------



## numberfour (May 3, 2020)

Gelato 41 x Dosidos

Those fangs!

Popped a while ago with Royal Oak and Dub Bub which was a freebie of Kush Mints x Dosidos Fems


----------



## SSHZ (May 3, 2020)

Archive Seeds "Light Speed" at exactly 1 month flowering......I can't say I remember something so frosty so early in flowering.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 3, 2020)

Observe & Report said:


> Archive is a knock-off brand, like Copycat.


Isn't copy cat the fraudster the used to go by big dans greenthumb on youtube, who literally ripped off customers. Dude is from rhode island. My boy has grown fire from archive though...The dosidos is the shit.


----------



## green surfer (May 3, 2020)

Petrochem, 2 phenos

#1 "hashplant pheno"


#2 chemy/GG4 pheno, this one is a keeper, very nice GG4 smell, very strong piney lemoney terps, with something more, can't wait to try this one after a 2 months curing.


1 only popped 2 beans, can't complain so far!

greetz


----------



## Observe & Report (May 3, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Isn't copy cat the fraudster the used to go by big dans greenthumb on youtube, who literally ripped off customers. Dude is from rhode island. My boy has grown fire from archive though...The dosidos is the shit.


Lots of breeders have fire. You don't have to give money to anyone who deliberately knocks off a competitors gear and tries to undercut them on drop day. For instance, In House Genetics has fire gear and they've released every cross under their own unique name.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 3, 2020)

Observe & Report said:


> Lots of breeders have fire. You don't have to give money to anyone who deliberately knocks off a competitors gear and tries to undercut them on drop day. For instance, In House Genetics has fire gear and they've released every cross under their own unique name.


Ya I hear ya man, I don't care about all the drama and bullshit. All of these so called breeders or at least most them use someone elses gear/genetics. All I care is that I get fire if I pop a pack or 2. Won't buy seeds from breeders with questionable ethics/morals. 
Other than that I love the fire flower I got from thug pug and dungeon vault genetics. Those are my top 2 right now.


----------



## superdank330 (May 3, 2020)

Has anyone ran The Vision ? ( Lemon G X Dosidos )


----------



## Terco90 (May 6, 2020)

A few King’s Stash pics (Louie XIII x Dosidos)


----------



## eastcoastled (May 8, 2020)

Poochie love #1 almost done

#4 Almost done as well


----------



## Dividedsky (May 8, 2020)

Slurricane dry buds-


----------



## idlewilder (May 9, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Slurricane dry buds-
> View attachment 4559637


Flavor, smell, effects?


----------



## Dividedsky (May 9, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Flavor, smell, effects?


Smell is simply amazing, only way to describe is reminds of those fruity tropical alcohol drinks that come in those giant plastics cups. Actually think the drink might be a called a hurricane. High is very chill and relaxing. I dig the chill and relaxing highs that take away my anxiety and don't cause me to think to much.


----------



## iamyou_youareme (May 10, 2020)

Anyone else grown out Polynesian Thin Mint? I was gifted two seeds, one was male, the other female.. she turned out nice. I keep her around the garden.


----------



## Don beta (May 12, 2020)

Has anyone here ordered from the archive seeds direct website? Any info?


----------



## SCJedi (May 19, 2020)

iamyou_youareme said:


> Anyone else grown out Polynesian Thin Mint? I was gifted two seeds, one was male, the other female.. she turned out nice. I keep her around the garden.
> 
> View attachment 4561285
> View attachment 4561286
> View attachment 4561287



I have not but I saw cuts of it for sale in their store last Thanksgiving. How is it?

I was just gifted some Valley Vixen F2 seeds.



Don beta said:


> Has anyone here ordered from the archive seeds direct website? Any info?


I was unaware they even had a direct site. URL? 

Even their store in Portland posts its menu through Leafly.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (May 19, 2020)

popped my feminized candy frost. anyone run these befrore


----------



## GrowRijt (May 19, 2020)

SCJedi said:


> I have not but I saw cuts of it for sale in their store last Thanksgiving. How is it?
> 
> I was just gifted some Valley Vixen F2 seeds.
> 
> ...


So I thought that Archive owned artizen seed shop. Recently heard he had one of his managers who ran that store for him tried to, or did, steal about a 100k plus trying to take his domain and other shit. Not 100% sure how it worked out but he said cancel all order to Artizen.


----------



## colocowboy (May 19, 2020)

SCJedi said:


> I have not but I saw cuts of it for sale in their store last Thanksgiving. How is it?
> 
> I was just gifted some Valley Vixen F2 seeds.
> 
> ...


Leafly connects to greenbits so they can fill the order and bill for it. It’s like iheartjane, they use it for online ordering with in store pick up.


----------



## alexcarter (May 19, 2020)

I just cracked a pack of Face on Fire and am hoping it is as good as the hype around it is.Anyone offer any insight on it?


----------



## iamyou_youareme (May 20, 2020)

SCJedi said:


> I have not but I saw cuts of it for sale in their store last Thanksgiving. How is it?


Packs on the frost, Yield is decent I think, she produces hard dense nuggets. Gasoline on top of I guess the 'cookie dough' smell, but I'm not that experienced with any of the cookie cuts, so I can't describe it the best. The high is intense are first and then levels off into dreamy sleepy body stone. Good smoke!


----------



## Gman1228 (Jun 2, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> Wrd. I was only commenting as it was my first time seeing their prices. Shocking. And is it only 6 beans in a pack?


----------



## Gman1228 (Jun 2, 2020)

AlienAthena said:


> I did keep two clones from this plant and I did better with them compared to the mom. They are less garlicy/funky smelling with some sweetness when you inhale the jars.
> 
> clone 1
> View attachment 4475375
> ...


----------



## Gman1228 (Jun 2, 2020)

Archive seed bank 3 duct tape clones now I’m the 4th week of flowering


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jun 4, 2020)

Gman1228 said:


> Thanks for sharing. Here are some seeds that we're bought at prices between $29 and $54 for a 10 pack. I have a Memory Loss clone straight from Archive. It's great. Very happy, but many of these 34 females from seed are quite better. No fucking way I'm paying Archive's prices.


----------



## Gman1228 (Jun 4, 2020)

Holy shit what nutes do you use to get your buds so fucking big!!!!!


----------



## superdank330 (Jun 5, 2020)

Slurricane F1 Day 60?


----------



## idlewilder (Jun 5, 2020)

superdank330 said:


> Slurricane F1 Day 60?


What smells are you getting? Greasy or sandy trichs?


----------



## superdank330 (Jun 5, 2020)

It's Greasy for sure , Super Dosidos leaning I'm kicking myself I did not take a cut of it


----------



## numberfour (Jun 13, 2020)

Royal Oak
(Gelato 41 x Dosidos)

Ran a couple of Royal Oak phenos last year and was really impressed with the flavours and stone especially the Gelato 41 leaners. I've a couple of females for my next run and loved the smell and structure of this male. I'll look to cross him to some other strains and also to a couple of Archives Gelato 41 x Dosidos.

DubBub #4
(Kush Mints x Dosidos) Fems

Freebie 6 pack came with an order. Not run a fem seeds for a long time. All 6 popped, #4 pictured is heavy on the Kush Mints nose.


----------



## bigbongloads (Jun 13, 2020)

Just finished up a puro loco freebie. Popped 3 of the 6 seeds. 1 never opened and the 2 plants I got grew great. 1 of the 2 threw balls under almost every node and had some nanners coming out of buds. It was tossed immediately. The plant I was able to finish was stable and didn’t throw any male parts. Nice candied grape tropical fruit nose. I have yet to sample it but I’m looking forward to it.


----------



## mindriot (Jun 13, 2020)

bigbongloads said:


> Just finished up a puro loco freebie. Popped 3 of the 6 seeds. 1 never opened and the 2 plants I got grew great. 1 of the 2 threw balls under almost every node and had some nanners coming out of buds. It was tossed immediately. The plant I was able to finish was stable and didn’t throw any male parts. Nice candied grape tropical fruit nose. I have yet to sample it but I’m looking forward to it.


 I finished one up a few weeks ago.. real nice sweet tropical fruity smell. Sticky.. no intersex issues. Went 63 days


----------



## bigbongloads (Jun 13, 2020)

mindriot said:


> I finished one up a few weeks ago.. real nice sweet tropical fruity smell. Sticky.. no intersex issues. Went 63 days
> 
> View attachment 4594044


 That looks real nice. I will def pop the other 3 beans sometime soon.


----------



## Gman1228 (Jun 13, 2020)

superdank330 said:


> Slurricane F1 Day 60?View attachment 4587060View attachment 4587061


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 13, 2020)

numberfour said:


> Royal Oak
> (Gelato 41 x Dosidos)
> View attachment 4593959
> Ran a couple of Royal Oak phenos last year and was really impressed with the flavours and stone especially the Gelato 41 leaners. I've a couple of females for my next run and loved the smell and structure of this male. I'll look to cross him to some other strains and also to a couple of Archives Gelato 41 x Dosidos.
> ...


My bro just ran those too, 41 x dosi. He seems to like them a bit. Said 1 taste like sugar cone.


----------



## numberfour (Jun 14, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> My bro just ran those too, 41 x dosi. He seems to like them a bit. Said 1 taste like sugar cone.


Sounds great, thanks for letting me know as I was told of herms from this line. 

I got a US cut of Dosidos last year in a trade which impressed me in all areas and the 41 I've tried has been real flavoursome with a great stone, looking forward to flowering this cross.


----------



## Craigson (Jun 14, 2020)

superdank330 said:


> Slurricane F1 Day 60?View attachment 4587060View attachment 4587061


Isnt that by Inhouse genetics?


----------



## Craigson (Jun 14, 2020)

Dosidos norcal cut day 39


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 14, 2020)

Craigson said:


> Isnt that by Inhouse genetics?


Archive released f1 version to spite in house.


----------



## Gman1228 (Jun 16, 2020)

ThaDocta1 said:


> Post your pictures and reviews of our strains here!



DUCT TAPE


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 16, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Archive released f1 version to spite in house.


And failed miserably. Should lose those chemdog genes in his faceoff too.


----------



## Gman1228 (Jun 16, 2020)

DUCT TAPE


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 16, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> And failed miserably. Should lose those chemdog genes in his faceoff.


Oh yeah. I bought them thinking if I were to do something like that I'd put out the bombest shit I could possibly conceive.

Apparently archieve did the opposite.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 16, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Oh yeah. I bought them thinking if I were to do something like that I'd put out the bombest shit I could possibly conceive.
> 
> Apparently archieve did the opposite.


Selections matter. Couldn't be more clear in this case. He should have commended the dude and been happy as fuck at the marketing done for him. These types don't have that sort of wiring though.


----------



## Southerner (Jun 16, 2020)

The marketing done for him? Lol, I don’t know if I’d go that far.


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 17, 2020)

Fletcher’s ego is too delicate! He gets sucked into stupid arguments and acts like he has something to prove. It’s unfortunate because he’s not a bad breeder or business man, I just think of how much better it could be if he would walk away from the dumb shit.


----------



## bigbongloads (Jun 18, 2020)

Reporting back to say the lone puro loco freebie I finished is some dank. Took a few small sample buds barely dry and put it in the bong. Nice grapey cookie dough with tropical fruit lingering on the back end. Pretty loud stuff with nice hybrid effects she should cure up nice.


----------



## morugawelder (Jun 20, 2020)

Archives version of Slurricane ? Been curious if anyone has / had run their version . Hows it compare to In House ?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 20, 2020)

morugawelder said:


> Archives version of Slurricane ? Been curious if anyone has / had run their version . Hows it compare to In House ?


I posted pics and review in this thread, you'll need to search to find it. But I'd go with in house's version, lol.


----------



## morugawelder (Jun 20, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I posted pics and review in this thread, you'll need to search to find it. But I'd go with in house's version, lol.


 yeah your right , been running In House version since it came out , She's perfect in all ways , no point in changing ,


----------



## Sims da smoker (Qboro) (Jul 7, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Isn't copy cat the fraudster the used to go by big dans greenthumb on youtube, who literally ripped off customers. Dude is from rhode island. My boy has grown fire from archive though...The dosidos is the shit.


I remember big dan from youtube lol. I used to watch alot of his vids when u was a newbie. Never tried to buy seeds from him tho .. but he was pretty entertaining. Not the first time I heard he ripped ppl off , but how exactly ? Does he not send seeds or does he just have trash gear ?


----------



## Coldnasty (Jul 7, 2020)

Week 4 Do-is-cake


----------



## Coldnasty (Jul 8, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> Yes 10/10 bag appeal for my keeper pheno. It wasn't strong though, but not everyone is seeking high potency I just like pretty buds.


I don’t really understand this statement. I am literally the exact opposite, I could care less about looks but potency is #1, smell #2. I get it though, we are all different.


----------



## SMT69 (Jul 9, 2020)

^Agree 100% potency>smell>taste>bag appeal

many seem to prefer smelll and bag appeal the most

Im on the hunt for "desired effects" primarily and most importantly but the sht has got to smell dank too.


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 9, 2020)

No terps no point! Herb should taste good. Since breeding can occur above ground and now there’s really no excuse for not selecting the very best.


----------



## Coldnasty (Jul 13, 2020)

Coldnasty said:


> Week 4 Do-is-cake


She’s coming along nicely. Is heavier feeder in flower than it accustomed to but it’s my first time running her, also one too many runs on same soil thanks to COVID. Broke a lower branch getting runoff and sampled.... WOW, Even way early it’s super heady, can tell this is gonna be amazing smoke. Can’t fucking wait


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Jul 13, 2020)

You guys ready to get hard? Some Archive Rose Gold for you to drool at.

These are like mid section buds, not the biggest tops.



Bottom little stuff, corner of the tent, gets very little light.



And the tops. (i know i had some nutrient issues, things are better now.)



Looking like its gonna be some fire. I figure 3-5 more weeks.


----------



## numberfour (Jul 14, 2020)

Dub Bub #4
(Kush Mints x Dosidos) - Fems

Dub Bub came as a freebie 6 pack with an order. Enjoyed the Kush Mints in quite a few crosses so good to see how it does as the mother. All are putting out strong noses and a decent amount of frost at 21 days.


----------



## Burton79 (Jul 15, 2020)

I ran Archive Moon Boots and it is awesome. I did not have a good grow and you cannot tell in the end product. Resilient and stable, very dank, and took well to topping/training. Mad terps and a well-balanced and strong high.


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Jul 15, 2020)

Burton79 said:


> I ran Archive Moon Boots and it is awesome. I did not have a good grow and you cannot tell in the end product. Resilient and stable, very dank, and took well to topping/training. Mad terps and a well-balanced and strong high.
> View attachment 4625278


Wish i had got a pack of those. Looks exactly like the picture.



Moon Boots | Archive Seedbank



That moonbow 75 appears to be some good shit. Ive got rose gold and light speed. cant wait to run the light speed.

Next time archive has a new drop and its a half dozen or more crosses with the same strain, I'm probably going to buy them all.


----------



## Bubbles Depot (Jul 15, 2020)

He's got a drop coming in a couple weeks. Will be restocking most of his face off, dosidos, and moonbow crosses, plus some new releases with those parents. He said that'll be it for a couple years while he works on breeding a new line.


----------



## GrowRijt (Jul 15, 2020)

Was just gonna say. Get your piggy bank out. There is beans a brewing.


----------



## GrowRijt (Jul 15, 2020)

I think I gotta do some of those Melon Fizz.


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Jul 15, 2020)

Bubbles Depot said:


> He's got a drop coming in a couple weeks. Will be restocking most of his face off, dosidos, and moonbow crosses, plus some new releases with those parents. He said that'll be it for a couple years while he works on breeding a new line.


Oh hell yes. I want the Moon Boots and Petro Chem for sure. Probably one or two of those Dosi crosses too. Have to see what the new releases are.


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Jul 15, 2020)

Whats the best place to get Archive gear? I worked with Oregon Elite in the past.


----------



## Burton79 (Jul 20, 2020)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> Whats the best place to get Archive gear? I worked with Oregon Elite in the past.


Not sure what the best place is but sometimes GLO has some fun Archive stuff listed. It changes a lot. I have only ordered from there via credit card and only got CSI gear from there. I had a good experience but others have not. Look for a thread here where people post the GLO sale list.


Archive Seed Bank – G and L Apparel


----------



## Terpenoid (Jul 20, 2020)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> Whats the best place to get Archive gear? I worked with Oregon Elite in the past.


I get all mine from jbc


----------



## Zipz55 (Jul 20, 2020)

Ive ordered Archive gear for GLO with no problem

theyre alot cheaper than JBC

I got Southern Belle and Royalty Trees for $180 total.They were BOGO so i got a pack of Dub Bub and Puro Loco as freebies

thats 4 packs for $180

Southern Belle by itself is $200 on JBC


----------



## Zipz55 (Jul 20, 2020)

Bubbles Depot said:


> He's got a drop coming in a couple weeks. Will be restocking most of his face off, dosidos, and moonbow crosses, plus some new releases with those parents. He said that'll be it for a couple years while he works on breeding a new line.


saw the list and was disappointed the 2 crosses I want the most werent there(Rudeboi OG and Flavour Pack)


----------



## Zipz55 (Jul 20, 2020)

ran across these on youtube and thought I'd share just in case anyone was interested


----------



## Zipz55 (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Zipz55 (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Jul 21, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> saw the list and was disappointed the 2 crosses I want the most werent there(Rudeboi OG and Flavour Pack)


I dont think thats a complete list.


----------



## Craigson (Jul 25, 2020)

Dosidos norcal cut
organic notill


----------



## numberfour (Jul 28, 2020)

Gelato 41 x Dosidos #3

Running a few phenos, a lot of uniformity in the plants with just one looking a little different. Noses are a mix of sweet, earthy and cookie.


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Jul 28, 2020)

numberfour said:


> Gelato 41 x Dosidos #3
> View attachment 4637331
> Running a few phenos, a lot of uniformity in the plants with just one looking a little different. Noses are a mix of sweet, earthy and cookie.


The new archive crosses seem to be the definition of pheno uniformity.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 28, 2020)

Craigson said:


> Dosidos norcal cut
> organic notill
> View attachment 4635128View attachment 4635129View attachment 4635130View attachment 4635131View attachment 4635132View attachment 4635133View attachment 4635134


Those dosi look fucking dope dude, nice work!!


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 28, 2020)

I thinking of snagging a pack of the Gelato x dosi


----------



## numberfour (Jul 29, 2020)

Royal Oak #4
(Gelato 41 x Face Off)


----------



## Zipz55 (Jul 30, 2020)

besides Rudeboi whats the best OG that Archive has available 

i want to pick up one of his OG crosses from the new drop but not sure which one to get

it’s between Casper OG,Designer OG,Hazmat OG,Kirkwood OG,Grimace OG,French Toast,Face on Fire,and Rocket Fuel

right now im leaning towards Designer OG


----------



## Jdubb203 (Jul 31, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> I thinking of snagging a pack of the Gelato x dosi


Def do it been running the same pheno for couple years know it’s special girl.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 31, 2020)

Jdubb203 said:


> Def do it been running the same pheno for couple years know it’s special girl.


O damn dude, that's really nice...looks super greasy! From looking at it, to me she looks like she is Gelato leaning, right? Crazy dude that plant almost looks like a legit, true OG


----------



## Jdubb203 (Jul 31, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> I thinking of snagging a pack of the Gelato x dosi


Def do it been running the same pheno for couple years know it’s special girl.
Yeah it’s gela


Dividedsky said:


> O damn dude, that's really nice...looks super greasy! From looking at it, to me she looks like she is Gelato leaning, right? Crazy dude that plant almost looks like a legit, true OG


yeah it gelato leaning with that gas from the dosido. It’s potent to my boy grows the 33 gelato cut he wanted my cut cause the gas  and flavor hits all the way through the joint. If you grow it there couple pheno with really no leaf just high calyx ratio. Here’s whole room from last run.


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Jul 31, 2020)

Does anyone know WHAT BANKS will be dropping the new gear, and WHAT TIME????


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 31, 2020)

Jdubb203 said:


> Def do it been running the same pheno for couple years know it’s special girl.
> Yeah it’s gela
> 
> yeah it gelato leaning with that gas from the dosido. It’s potent to my boy grows the 33 gelato cut he wanted my cut cause the gas  and flavor hits all the way through the joint. If you grow it there couple pheno with really no leaf just high calyx ratio. Here’s whole room from last run.View attachment 4640496View attachment 4640497


Ya thats what I'm looking for...they look very easy to trim. Ya that 1st pic you posted look like an og vs a cookie dominant plant. In these pics above with more plants I can see the cookies, definitely gelato leaning, which is a good thing, dosi is absolute fire but I find that they can sometimes be very weak in the yield dept..not always. I've run a decent amount of dosi and I've had a few phenos that are super finicky as well. I find gelato is straight up awesome though. Gelato has been my fav cookies strain in the past few years.


----------



## waterproof808 (Jul 31, 2020)

Just ordered a pack of dosibow and puro loco off speakeasy.


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Jul 31, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> Just ordered a pack of dosibow and puro loco off speakeasy.


Speakeasy or Oregon Elite? They arent showing up for me on speakeasy. I scored a pack of Doughlato. Waiting to see what speakeasy has before ordering more because speakeasy is claiming to have a 60 strain drop, OES only had 38.


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Jul 31, 2020)

I want some fucking moon boots. I want them NOW.


----------



## Bubbles Depot (Aug 1, 2020)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> I want some fucking moon boots. I want them NOW.


Attitude still has them in stock from the last drop.


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Aug 1, 2020)

Bubbles Depot said:


> Attitude still has them in stock from the last drop.


I dont do overseas


----------



## numberfour (Aug 3, 2020)

Dub Bub #5
(Kush Mints x Dosidos)

Mighty fine for a freebie. Running 6, nose on this one really is something else, kush, gas, spice

Gelato 41 x Dosidos #3

Got that fruity 41 nose with a huge gassy back end..bang on the money 

Gelato 41 x Dosidos #1

All 41 in nose and something I wanted to find from this cross or the Royal Oak (Gelato 41 x Dosidos) also in flower

Royal Oak #1

Lovely mix of fruit and OG on this pheno


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Aug 3, 2020)

numberfour said:


> Dub Bub #5
> (Kush Mints x Dosidos)
> View attachment 4642978
> Mighty fine for a freebie. Running 6, nose on this one really is something else, kush, gas, spice
> ...


Cant wait to pop my Bubblegum X (gelato x dosi)
And all the moonbow crosses i got.... Light speed, tropical fusion, doughlato. 

My Rose Gold is just finishing up, about one more week. Yes there were nutrient issues. Buds are still FIRE.


----------



## Zipz55 (Aug 3, 2020)

I ordered Designer OG,Lemon Heads,and Dosi-Tree

I probably will end up putting in another order for Trunk Funk and one of the Moonbow crosses with a sativa mom


----------



## Zipz55 (Aug 3, 2020)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> Does anyone know WHAT BANKS will be dropping the new gear, and WHAT TIME????


JBC drop was this morning but they didnt have everything

looks like he got all the new strains but only certain older ones






Archive Seeds | JBC Seeds







www.jbcseeds.com






GLO has the full drop available



Archive Seed Bank – G and L Apparel


----------



## Shape Shifter (Aug 3, 2020)

60 strains on their Aug 1 drop. Many of them are hybrids with Face Off. Anything with Face Off is fire. 









Archive Seed Bank • Speakeasy Seedbank


Archive Seed Bank is the breeder of several award winning, world famous strains including Dosidos, Moonbow, and Rainbow Belts.




speakeasyseedbank.com


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Aug 3, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> JBC drop was this morning but they didnt have everything
> 
> looks like he got all the new strains but only certain older ones
> 
> ...


Oregon Elite only got like 38 strains and a lot of them they only had like 7 packs.


----------



## Coldnasty (Aug 5, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> JBC drop was this morning but they didnt have everything
> 
> looks like he got all the new strains but only certain older ones
> 
> ...


I gots my hands on the Face off BX XD


----------



## Coldnasty (Aug 5, 2020)

The Dosicake came out awesome as fuck. Smells and tastes dank, awesome high. Best I’ve seen in a minute. Extremely impressed


----------



## numberfour (Aug 13, 2020)

Dub Bub #6


----------



## aldoggy77 (Aug 13, 2020)

I grabbed the Killer Bees and the Crazy Hazey, can’t wait to run them.


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Aug 13, 2020)

aldoggy77 said:


> I grabbed the Killer Bees and the Crazy Hazey, can’t wait to run them.


What drew you to those two? I noticed they were the worst selling of the latest release. I got Doughlato and Tropical Fusion.


----------



## Texgrowerz (Aug 13, 2020)

I’m sure if they were named gasass fuck or human piss og, they would have sold out lol


----------



## Texgrowerz (Aug 13, 2020)

Still had to order rocket fuel and some Scooby snacks


----------



## aldoggy77 (Aug 13, 2020)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> What drew you to those two? I noticed they were the worst selling of the latest release. I got Doughlato and Tropical Fusion.


the crosses interested me. idk. who knows what’s going to be the one.


----------



## Zipz55 (Aug 13, 2020)

most sativa leaning strains dont sell like the indicas

plus its cool to hate on haze nowadays so anything with haze in it wont sell like the cookies,chem,OGs,etc

Im gonna get Killer Bees,Crazy Hazy,and Ginger Tea when GLO eventually puts them on sale for $50/pack


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Aug 13, 2020)

aldoggy77 said:


> the crosses interested me. idk. who knows what’s going to be the one.


Yeah I wasn't dissing your choices. When the first big moonbow round came out I got two packs of Rose Gold- the one that took forever to sell out. I dont see anyone growing it and it seems to be amazing but Ive only had a couple early samples off her. Full harvest soon. 



Zipz55 said:


> most sativa leaning strains dont sell like the indicas
> 
> plus its cool to hate on haze nowadays so anything with haze in it wont sell like the cookies,chem,OGs,etc
> 
> Im gonna get Killer Bees,Crazy Hazy,and Ginger Tea when GLO eventually puts them on sale for $50/pack


Let me know when they do, I would like all 3 of those!


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Aug 13, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> most sativa leaning strains dont sell like the indicas
> 
> plus its cool to hate on haze nowadays so anything with haze in it wont sell like the cookies,chem,OGs,etc
> 
> Im gonna get Killer Bees,Crazy Hazy,and Ginger Tea when GLO eventually puts them on sale for $50/pack


I see they are all $10 off now. Everything says "2 in stock"........


----------



## savali (Aug 15, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> saw the list and was disappointed the 2 crosses I want the most werent there(Rudeboi OG and Flavour Pack)


Yes I was waiting for Rudeboi too smh


----------



## savali (Aug 15, 2020)

ThaDocta1 said:


> Few New pictures... First is Grimace, next is Code Blue, Last is Golden TIcketView attachment 3363847 View attachment 3363848 View attachment 3363850


Did you find a cat piss pheno for code blue??


----------



## numberfour (Aug 18, 2020)

Dub Bub #4 lower


----------



## Burton79 (Aug 18, 2020)

numberfour said:


> Dub Bub #4 lower
> View attachment 4657605


Too bad there aren't any trichomes on her. That's some serious frost.


----------



## savali (Aug 18, 2020)

numberfour said:


> Dub Bub #4 lower
> View attachment 4657605


Niiiiice


----------



## bodhipop (Aug 18, 2020)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> I see they are all $10 off now. Everything says "2 in stock"........


Where are you seeing the deals? I feel like Amber from Glo kind of played me but could be wrong... She sent an invoice and I asked why it was $20 less than listed price.. (2 pack order) she sent a new invoice saying she corrected it.. Was she just taking advantage of me not knowing the $10 off sale?


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Aug 19, 2020)

bodhipop said:


> Where are you seeing the deals? I feel like Amber from Glo kind of played me but could be wrong... She sent an invoice and I asked why it was $20 less than listed price.. (2 pack order) she sent a new invoice saying she corrected it.. Was she just taking advantage of me not knowing the $10 off sale?


Everything on the site is showing up as on "sale". No idea if she is taking advantage or doesnt know what the fuck....


----------



## bodhipop (Aug 19, 2020)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> Everything on the site is showing up as on "sale". No idea if she is taking advantage or doesnt know what the fuck....


Thanks man. Just to clarify, the sale(s) you noticed is basically to the left of the asking price crossed out, correct? I know some people sign up for a sales email newsletter.. Not sure if you saw $10 off every pack on the sales email or on the site. They seem to just manipulate customers with the regular price adjustments, great deals regardless. Hopefully I get a tracking number.


----------



## Zipz55 (Aug 19, 2020)

bodhipop said:


> Where are you seeing the deals? I feel like Amber from Glo kind of played me but could be wrong... She sent an invoice and I asked why it was $20 less than listed price.. (2 pack order) she sent a new invoice saying she corrected it.. *Was she just taking advantage of me not knowing the $10 off sale?*


yup


----------



## bodhipop (Aug 19, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> yup


Lol I'm gonna call her out on it. I still got Somoas and Scooby Snacks - each $90 so I can't complain. They just raised Scooby to $100 on the site.


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Aug 19, 2020)

bodhipop said:


> Thanks man. Just to clarify, the sale(s) you noticed is basically to the left of the asking price crossed out, correct?


Yeah man crystal clear.


----------



## numberfour (Aug 19, 2020)

Gelato 41 x Dosidos #3


----------



## numberfour (Aug 23, 2020)

Royal Oak #4
(Gelato 41 x Face Off OG Bx2)





Top and bottom bud, seems to get frostier as shes goes down, really nice mix of OG and 41 on the nose


----------



## aldoggy77 (Aug 23, 2020)

lost cause amnesia haze x dosido


----------



## numberfour (Aug 26, 2020)

Gelato 41 x Dosidos #1

Beautiful 41 fruity dominant nose


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Aug 26, 2020)

numberfour said:


> Gelato 41 x Dosidos #1
> View attachment 4665533
> Beautiful 41 fruity dominant nose


Wish i would have grabbed a pack of these. I got the G41 dosi crossed to bubblegum though so that should be interesting.


----------



## numberfour (Aug 26, 2020)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> Wish i would have grabbed a pack of these. I got the G41 dosi crossed to bubblegum though so that should be interesting.


Sounds like a great cross, can see bubblegum working well in the mix.

Couple of packs here at a reasonable price


Gelato 41 x Dosidos- Archive Seed Bank – G and L Apparel


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Aug 26, 2020)

numberfour said:


> Sounds like a great cross, can see bubblegum working well in the mix.
> 
> Couple of packs here at a reasonable price
> 
> ...


Those arent fems


----------



## numberfour (Sep 1, 2020)

Gelato 41 x Dosidos #3

Popped the whole pack and found some real gems this run, #1, #3 and #6. Good uniformity from the plants, noses from these range from 41, 41 and gas and gas and 41.


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Sep 1, 2020)

numberfour said:


> Gelato 41 x Dosidos #3
> View attachment 4671183
> Popped the whole pack and found some real gems this run, #1, #3 and #6. Good uniformity from the plants, noses from these range from 41, 41 and gas and gas and 41.


God i wish i had got a pack of those.


----------



## Balockaye (Sep 1, 2020)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> God i wish i had got a pack of those.


There are still a few banks with those packs for sale


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Sep 1, 2020)

Balockaye said:


> There are still a few banks with those packs for sale


feminized? Havent seen em at any US seed bank. I did get the bubblegum x (gelato41xdosi) at least.


----------



## Balockaye (Sep 1, 2020)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> feminized? Havent seen em at any US seed bank. I did get the bubblegum x (gelato41xdosi) at least.


oh i missed the feminized part. I have not been able to find that exact cross feminized. Here is a cross of it with moonbow that is feminized. I ordered from this bank once and everything went smooth and easy.






Doughlato – Green Lion Seeds







greenlionseeds.com


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Sep 1, 2020)

Balockaye said:


> oh i missed the feminized part. I have not been able to find that exact cross feminized. Here is a cross of it with moonbow that is feminized. I ordered from this bank once and everything went smooth and easy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup i have that cross too. Back in december they had a G41 x dosi feminized.


----------



## bigbongloads (Sep 1, 2020)

https://seedbankclub.com/product/gelato-41-x-dosidos-fems/ here you go 2 packs left.


----------



## numberfour (Sep 21, 2020)

Royal Oak #1 
(Gelato 41 x Face Off Bx2)

Terps and flavour coming straight from a pack of starburst / opal fruits. Euphoric high with a heavy eyed but comfortable stone


----------



## YeagerBomb420 (Sep 21, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> Ive ordered Archive gear for GLO with no problem
> 
> theyre alot cheaper than JBC
> 
> ...


Hey buds - I only use WGFT & Nucleus for bank - Don't go thru healthymade/horror no more after they got me on both limited freebs (runtzs1 & CBD runtz) On BOTH my Galactic/Rainbow Runtz packs from Exotic's first drop; Thank god Mike's a legit breeder for the ppl & fixed it better then the freebs I wlda got- Sorry bout my rant and back to Archive! What Banks are highly recommended ?

I Had Code blue & Citrus rush regs + Gelato 41 x Dosido & BioHazard fems and was VERY happy with archive so when new drop came out had to jump on these regs: Ice Cream Cone (Snowman x Face Off) PieFace/Overflo/Sourface & Halfpint/toyz lol got one of each keepin the "half Pint" sealed! plus the Doughlato and Melon Fizz fems! Gonna breed with Tiki mad man's Space Runtz (Runtz x Candy rain) or Jungleboys "Frosted Kush" (Frosted cakes x TK Bx1) keepers got a keeper female and a beast of studs that's makin DANK strains here in Midwest MICH/IL Co-op - I would appreciate any help on LEGIT banks that sell archive gear and aren't taxing! Thanks to my fellow Cannasuers! Stay Lifted Buds


----------



## SCJedi (Sep 23, 2020)

Duct Tape is beginning to fill out. This is the dispensary cut from Oregon City.


----------



## oswizzle (Sep 23, 2020)

my buddy got some cuts from Archive yesterday....they charge $60 a cut.... yikes


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 23, 2020)

Really? I feel like that’s not bad for Fletcher’s selections!


----------



## oswizzle (Sep 23, 2020)

we shall see... he got Hazmat OG....Double Dosidos and LA Kush Cake


----------



## SCJedi (Sep 23, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Really? I feel like that’s not bad for Fletcher’s selections!


Yep. Last Thanksgiving I picked up Duct Tape, Hazmat OG, Dosidos #55, and Casper OG from the dispensary.

I ditched the Casper right away and the Hazmat has given me nothing but headaches. #55 grows like a fucking willow tree with floppy branches ala Green Crack. Duct Tape is really the only one I personally kept of those four but most are still in town. 

I have a client that has some hand-selected out of packs and some that were hand crossed. The Sweeties, Junior Mints out of packs, and Lemonade x Dosidos, Animal Mints x Face Off, Casper OG x Wedding Cake were all made. 

I am working some of these though tissue culture as I type.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 23, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Really? I feel like that’s not bad for Fletcher’s selections!


Given his attitude towards in-house and his general personality I wouldn't think he would sell his breeder cuts to the public. A nice cut perhaps but not his 1st picks. 

I could be way off base and I'm totally just making a personal assumption.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 23, 2020)

I have wondered that but then again why not, these are usually result selections not really breeding stock.


----------



## waterproof808 (Sep 23, 2020)

$60 is a killer deal for clean, verified cuts that are more like teens instead of tiny freshly rooted cubes. Especially compared to all the people on strainly selling unrooted stuff for 2-3x that. Im pretty sure the rudeboi, sour diesel, white tahoe cookies he released a while back were all breeder cuts.


----------



## numberfour (Oct 7, 2020)

Gelato 41 x Dosidos #3

Cure has really brought out the 41 in the nose that it dominates when opening the jar. Good strong flavour, 41 on the inhale and exhale with a dosi kick right at the end, different and I like it. Good high with floaty stone if that makes sense. Still a couple of phenos left to try of this strain but I've been impressed and picked up another pack and some Rainbowbelts.

Excuse the dog hair...


----------



## Cannacal04 (Oct 7, 2020)

First archive pack, trying to scoop up as many of the older packs as possible if he is done with dosi and faceoff related stuff as of now. More on the way soon, will be popping a couple of these or trying a PBB f2 run next.


----------



## Bosgrower (Oct 7, 2020)

If you're not familiar with them, here are 2 seed banks that have great Archive inventory at good prices





Archive Seed Bank – Green Lion Seeds







greenlionseeds.com












Archive Seed Bank • Speakeasy Seedbank


Archive Seed Bank is the breeder of several award winning, world famous strains including Dosidos, Moonbow, and Rainbow Belts.




speakeasyseedbank.com


----------



## numberfour (Oct 9, 2020)

Dub Bub #3
(Kush Mints x Dosidos)

Freebie Fem pack with an order, flowered all 6 seeds. This one's standing out due to the spearmint terps shes putting out. Loud as hell when breaking up the bud. She's spearmint on the inhale with a nice mix of both parents on the exhale, great stone.


----------



## MInewgrow (Oct 9, 2020)

numberfour said:


> Dub Bub #3
> (Kush Mints x Dosidos)
> View attachment 4708645
> Freebie Fem pack with an order, flowered all 6 seeds. This one's standing out due to the spearmint terps shes putting out. Loud as hell when breaking up the bud. She's spearmint on the inhale with a nice mix of both parents on the exhale, great stone.


Hey four if I was looking to scoop a archive pack what would you recommend? See some mixed reviews in this thread.


----------



## Cannacal04 (Oct 9, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> Hey four if I was looking to scoop a archive pack what would you recommend? See some mixed reviews in this thread.


I've read through all 100+ pages on here. Some people just bitching to bitch cause they dont like the guys personality, cant comment on the herm reports im new to archive but if im running anything with dosi in it i would be expecting a few nanners either way. And on the website now he has herm warnings on multiple strains in the desc. Even the dudes being overly critical before running his gear end up with a keeper or two. I also found it funny how so many people were crying about archive prices while praising inhouse, when nowadays good luck finding any inhouse pack for less then 250$+ not on sale compared to archive where imo a nice range of prices. My scooby snacks pack only 135cad, looking at a designer OG for 170, lemonheads 160, ofcourse some 200$+ packs but i feel like lots of variety in price.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 9, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> Hey four if I was looking to scoop a archive pack what would you recommend? See some mixed reviews in this thread.


My brother really likes the 41 x dosi do cross. Says they are nice and get chunky. One has a waffle cone taste he says.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 9, 2020)

41 is baccio?


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Oct 9, 2020)

I personally really enjoy Samoas and Kings Stash...both are Dosidos crosses with a lil funk n kick.


----------



## Cannacal04 (Oct 9, 2020)

ChronicWonders. said:


> I personally really enjoy Samoas and Kings Stash...both are Dosidos crosses with a lil funk n kick.


im debating grabbing juinor mints animal cookies x face off or a samoas pack to go along with the scooby snacks for my cookies choices. might just end up grabbing both as they are on the cheaper side only 135$ each


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 9, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> 41 is baccio?


Im not sure but sounds right.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 10, 2020)

Lol, at the "I don't know about hermi reports", cuase you buying a dosi cross...gonna find out. 

But definitely some diamonds in there, so dont let that possibility dissuade you


----------



## poundofyourfinest (Oct 10, 2020)

Keeping all 3 of my rainbow belts, takes purple to the next level. Tastes good through the whole bowl. I’ll try and get pictures later


----------



## numberfour (Oct 10, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> Hey four if I was looking to scoop a archive pack what would you recommend? See some mixed reviews in this thread.


What ever floats your boat mate, I'm only 3 pack in but as long as you keep the bottoms / lowers striped you should be good with either parent , I've had zero issues.


----------



## GrowRijt (Oct 10, 2020)

Not one to dump 200$ on a pack very often so when Archive dropped that 60 buck Slurricane f1 I had to give it a shot. I have two really nice phenos 2 and 3. This is #3 and she’s pretty much a dosi do replica. Potent AF. All stable and what not. The #2 has even fatter calyxes and is slightly more lemony and purple punch. Big fan of both.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 10, 2020)

Elvated Og

《BTY Og X Face Off》 
One of the less seen hybrids of his. When he offers this it usually goes quick. 

This plant was turned into a mother plant.


----------



## Cannacal04 (Oct 10, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Elvated Og
> View attachment 4710246
> 《BTY Og X Face Off》
> One of the less seen hybrids of his. When he offers this it usually goes quick.
> ...


any guesses on what BTY og is?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 10, 2020)

Cannacal04 said:


> any guesses on what BTY og is?


Acronym used for "Better than yours Og"

But the cut is known as /goes by Bty og.


----------



## bodhipop (Oct 10, 2020)

Cannacal04 said:


> im debating grabbing juinor mints animal cookies x face off or a samoas pack to go along with the scooby snacks for my cookies choices. might just end up grabbing both as they are on the cheaper side only 135$ each


JBC seeds has somoas for $100. Also 10 percent off using RIU10 discount code.


----------



## bigbongloads (Oct 11, 2020)

poundofyourfinest said:


> Keeping all 3 of my rainbow belts, takes purple to the next level. Tastes good through the whole bowl. I’ll try and get pictures later


Yes please on the pics. How was the sexual stability with these? Were they consistent?


----------



## CrvenaZvezda (Oct 11, 2020)

Anyone run archives space walker?


----------



## numberfour (Oct 12, 2020)

Gelato 41 x Dosisdos #1

Nose is phenomenal, like some kind of exotic sweet fruit plant with a little pine thrown in. Looks great but the flavour is lacking compared to the #3 I've posted previously. She got a heavy stone.


----------



## Bubba's girl (Oct 12, 2020)

bigbongloads said:


> Yes please on the pics. How was the sexual stability with these? Were they consistent?


Seconded on the pics...

@poundofyourfinest


----------



## numberfour (Oct 15, 2020)

Royal Oak #4


41 with an almost offensive OG nose when opening up the jar and breaking the bud. Carries through into the flavour, inhale is especially tasty. Good level high with a creeper stone.


----------



## Matix35 (Oct 17, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Im not sure but sounds right.


I think it is gelato #41 but maybe im wrong


----------



## numberfour (Oct 18, 2020)

Dub Bub #2
(Kush Mints x Dosidos)

An almost After 8 mint chocolate aroma when opening the jar but goes straight to spearmint when breaking up the bud. Minty cookie dough on the inhale and exhale, works really well with an easy going stone.


----------



## SmokeyBear11 (Oct 18, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Acronym used for "Better than yours Og"
> 
> But the cut is known as /goes by Bty og.


Hey 2k! You’re one of the only people I’ve ever seen grow the elevated og. When he released all his og crosses a few years back this is what I grabbed. Is this a pinesol funk og or can it be described in a different way? Thanks


----------



## numberfour (Oct 21, 2020)

Gelato 41 x Dosidos #6 + rain 

Open the jar and its all 41 on the nose, breaking up the bud its 41 with some dosi. Inhale is 41 dominant with a sweet cookie exhale, very tasty. Good high / stone. Reminds me of the #3 I've posted but the 41 is a little more concentrated with the #6. Still have another pheno to smoke from this strain but so far looks like I'll be running #3 and #6 again and will probably hit them both with some Royal Oak pollen.


----------



## Zipz55 (Oct 21, 2020)

tried popping some Southern Belle and only 1 out of 5 seeds popped

hopefully its a female

my Lemon Heads,Deisinger OG,and Dosi-Tree beans(2 each) all popped without a problem


----------



## numberfour (Oct 26, 2020)

Dub Bub #6

Loud Dosidos leaner with a hint of spearmint on the nose and flows through into the flavour, good stone.


----------



## Cannacal04 (Oct 26, 2020)

Does anyone have any good sources for his seeds in canada? therealcanadaseeds was my go to i had just started to grab some of his old stuff they restocked like a month ago but it now says the domain is 4 sale so im fearing he may be done, he has so many archive and topdawg packs i couldnt find anywhere else


----------



## AlleyKat707 (Oct 27, 2020)

Cannacal04 said:


> Does anyone have any good sources for his seeds in canada? therealcanadaseeds was my go to i had just started to grab some of his old stuff they restocked like a month ago but it now says the domain is 4 sale so im fearing he may be done, he has so many archive and topdawg packs i couldnt find anywhere else


Not located in Canada but check out Speakeasy seedbank as they do ship to Canada and have a great Archive collection. Good luck!


----------



## Cannacal04 (Oct 27, 2020)

AlleyKat707 said:


> Not located in Canada but check out Speakeasy seedbank as they do ship to Canada and have a great Archive collection. Good luck!


ya im fine with sending my $ stateside, hopefully my post office will still allow during covid times. Thanks friend


----------



## cannapotimus (Oct 27, 2020)

Cannacal04 said:


> Does anyone have any good sources for his seeds in canada? therealcanadaseeds was my go to i had just started to grab some of his old stuff they restocked like a month ago but it now says the domain is 4 sale so im fearing he may be done, he has so many archive and topdawg packs i couldnt find anywhere else


He made a post on IG saying that he will be getting a new site up soon.


----------



## Cannacal04 (Oct 27, 2020)

cannapotimus said:


> He made a post on IG saying that he will be getting a new site up soon.


thank fuck awesome news. Ya it wasnt really making much sense to me i was like why get those sincity 100seed mega packs and the archive restock if shutting down, ill keep an eye out for the new site. Need to make an instagram also am missing out


----------



## cannapotimus (Oct 27, 2020)

Cannacal04 said:


> thank fuck awesome news. Ya it wasnt really making much sense to me i was like why get those sincity 100seed mega packs and the archive restock if shutting down, ill keep an eye out for the new site. Need to make an instagram also am missing out


It’s a good way to see what’s going on with banks and new drops for sure. I finally made an account this year just to keep up.


----------



## numberfour (Oct 28, 2020)

Gelato 41 x Dosidos #5


Real nice mix of both parents in nose and flavour with an easy going stone. Not got the looks of #1 or #3 previously posted but carries the same frost.


----------



## WeedSexWeightsShakes (Nov 1, 2020)

Anyone come across a high yielder for indoor? I have been growing ducttape and it is a solid clone I got from them. Just searching for another that yields as good or possibly better.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 1, 2020)

WeedSexWeightsShakes said:


> Anyone come across a high yielder for indoor? I have been growing ducttape and it is a solid clone I got from them. Just searching for another that yields as good or possibly better.


Dosi yields well


----------



## jimmyjizzz (Nov 1, 2020)

WeedSexWeightsShakes said:


> Anyone come across a high yielder for indoor? I have been growing ducttape and it is a solid clone I got from them. Just searching for another that yields as good or possibly better.


PertroChem yielded well for me.


----------



## WeedSexWeightsShakes (Nov 1, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Dosi yields well


my recent grow I got around 3lb out of a 4x4 space. I’ll be growing this strain for awhile lol


----------



## WeedSexWeightsShakes (Nov 1, 2020)

jimmyjizzz said:


> PertroChem yielded well for me.



seeds? I am hoping I can just eventually pick up another good clone up in Portland.At this point I am not really wanting to pheno hunt. Thanks for your response


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Nov 1, 2020)

SmokeyBear11 said:


> Hey 2k! You’re one of the only people I’ve ever seen grow the elevated og. When he released all his og crosses a few years back this is what I grabbed. Is this a pinesol funk og or can it be described in a different way? Thanks


Wow, I'm Just reading this now and yes it as you imagined. One of the better ones and rare ones he released.


----------



## Highhawyn! (Nov 1, 2020)

OOOOOOooooooppppsssssssssss!!!!!!!!

Cheeeehhuuuuuuuu 

Much Aloha Brother!! Keep Doin' Your Thang!!


----------



## Cannacal04 (Nov 2, 2020)

Highhawyn! said:


> View attachment 4731546
> 
> OOOOOOooooooppppsssssssssss!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


testers? I guess tesla is the new male if so idk that strain


----------



## canalopehaze (Nov 7, 2020)

I need to hang out here more. Lots of times I do research on new strains the breeders pop up here. I don't see many breeders at other sites. I just got a pack of their Burnt Orange. Archive is new to me and I can't wait to try them. I was offered a replacement for a crap strain and this strain was to much for me to resist. I am a sucker for Orange strains.

This is a newer strain so I don't expect pictures yet. Nice to see their other work thought. Pictures are great, if you have ever grown a CBD plant then you know Frost can be very deceiving LMAO. I might just need to thread here. Then Burnt Orange would show up before long.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Nov 7, 2020)

Highhawyn! said:


> View attachment 4731546
> 
> OOOOOOooooooppppsssssssssss!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


What does this have to do with Archive seeds? Perhaps pollen chuckers thread


----------



## Highhawyn! (Nov 16, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> What does this have to do with Archive seeds? Perhaps pollen chuckers thread


Yep, pollen chuckers  Good One  

Just something for the rest of us non-pollen chuckers to look forward too   Go get um my braddah!! Cheee

Aloha


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 18, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> What does this have to do with Archive seeds? Perhaps pollen chuckers thread


They are archive testers. thaDocta and Highhawyn are friends.


----------



## Cannacal04 (Nov 18, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> They are archive testers. thaDocta and Highhawyn are friends.


So tesla will be the new line you think? or new male atleast, i saw in his pic of the seed packs 2 with MB guessing that is the moonbow, does anyone know where archive got his zskittles from? curious


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 18, 2020)

Fletcher said he had many irons in the fire, said he’s making all new lines.


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 18, 2020)

Cannacal04 said:


> So tesla will be the new line you think? or new male atleast, i saw in his pic of the seed packs 2 with MB guessing that is the moonbow, does anyone know where archive got his zskittles from? curious


New male but he has been quiet about its lineage.


----------



## GrassBurner (Dec 2, 2020)

Had 3 Dough-Lato's break soil today. Anyone grown this out?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2020)

Hyper fuel- rocket fuel og x dosido 
3-4 week mark: I don’t keep track of when I flip. Slow vegger- 3 ft stretch stopped around 4ft.


----------



## bongrip101 (Dec 2, 2020)

Popped some melon fizz, havent seen too many grows of it.


----------



## GrassBurner (Dec 3, 2020)

Melon Fizz looks good!! Ever grown Archive's gear before?


----------



## bongrip101 (Dec 3, 2020)

GrassBurner said:


> Melon Fizz looks good!! Ever grown Archive's gear before?


I havent, but that one caught my eye for a min.


----------



## canalopehaze (Dec 3, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> Hyper fuel- rocket fuel og x dosido
> 3-4 week mark: I don’t keep track of when I flip. Slow vegger- 3 ft stretch stopped around 4ft. View attachment 4758428


I never used to keep track of flip date. Hell plants are done when they are done. I have found over time it really does come in handy. All it takes is a calendar on the wall. I mark the date of flip. and the date when flower start to form. This really helps on some strains. With so many strains finishing differently. It really helps for reference on occasion. Especially when all it takes is a check mark on a calendar


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2020)

canalopehaze said:


> I never used to keep track of flip date. Hell plants are done when they are done. I have found over time it really does come in handy. All it takes is a calendar on the wall. I mark the date of flip. and the date when flower start to form. This really helps on some strains. With so many strains finishing differently. It really helps for reference on occasion. Especially when all it takes is a check mark on a calendar


 My mothers I know everything about, and usually only when I know I find something special, I pay attention to. Everything else I just eye ball haha.


----------



## Drewsnutz (Dec 4, 2020)

I was so close to pulling the trigger on a pack of Rainbow Belts last year, now fuck boy jungle boys puts it out and cant find any packs anywhere now? Any Rainbow Belt packs out there? I have some pretty good packs to trade.


----------



## skuba (Dec 4, 2020)

Drewsnutz said:


> I was so close to pulling the trigger on a pack of Rainbow Belts last year, now fuck boy jungle boys puts it out and cant find any packs anywhere now? Any Rainbow Belt packs out there? I have some pretty good packs to trade.


What you got for trade?


----------



## Drewsnutz (Dec 4, 2020)

skuba said:


> What you got for trade?


Too much to list. What/who are you into?


----------



## Rurumo (Dec 4, 2020)

I was just looking for rainbow belts too, guess it will have to wait. I have a single seed of Pheno Finders Rainbow Cake that I got as a freebie, it's Archive Rainbow Belts x wedding cake...I guess I'll grow that out instead. Is Rainbow Belts a hard strain to find in stock? I just started looking for it.


----------



## bigbongloads (Dec 4, 2020)

Rurumo said:


> I was just looking for rainbow belts too, guess it will have to wait. I have a single seed of Pheno Finders Rainbow Cake that I got as a freebie, it's Archive Rainbow Belts x wedding cake...I guess I'll grow that out instead. Is Rainbow Belts a hard strain to find in stock? I just started looking for it.


It sold out quick last time it dropped. Supposedly it was the last drop of older stuff while he works on a new line.


----------



## Cannacal04 (Dec 5, 2020)

popped 3 scooby snacks the other day all germed and above soil today


----------



## skuba (Dec 7, 2020)

Drewsnutz said:


> I was so close to pulling the trigger on a pack of Rainbow Belts last year, now fuck boy jungle boys puts it out and cant find any packs anywhere now? Any Rainbow Belt packs out there? I have some pretty good packs to trade.


It looks like Pure Sativa has them back in stock and some new moonbow hybrids


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 8, 2020)

Has anyone recently pulled any *Faceoff* X's? I did a search and didn't see anything sorry if I missed any


----------



## Cannacal04 (Dec 9, 2020)

mistergrafik said:


> Has anyone recently pulled any *Faceoff* X's? I did a search and didn't see anything sorry if I missed any


WYM by pulled? I have 3 scooby snacks do believe that is platgsc x faceoff just little seedlings still though


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 9, 2020)

Cannacal04 said:


> WYM by pulled? I have 3 scooby snacks do believe that is platgsc x faceoff just little seedlings still though


Flowered   sorry about the confusion. How do those look?


----------



## Cannacal04 (Dec 9, 2020)

mistergrafik said:


> Flowered   sorry about the confusion. How do those look?


ah okay gotcha, and all good so far i can for sure see the OKGB leaf similarities to the peanut butter breath ive run so thats fun. One stretched a decent amount more when first coming up compared to the other two thats about the only semi interesting thing so far but i am excited to see how they go and want the other cookie faceoff x's as well juinor mints and samoas


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 9, 2020)

mistergrafik said:


> Has anyone recently pulled any *Faceoff* X's? I did a search and didn't see anything sorry if I missed any


I think there are a lot in this thread, I know I posted a couple, poochie and Casper come to mind. Probably gonna have to dig to find them.


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 9, 2020)

eastcoastled said:


> I think there are a lot in this thread, I know I posted a couple, poochie and Casper come to mind. Probably gonna have to dig to find them.


I did a search again - found a couple things will keep looking. Thanks man I appreciate that.


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 9, 2020)

mistergrafik said:


> I did a search again - found a couple things will keep looking. Thanks man I appreciate that.


No prob, also try lemonheads in you search, I grew some of them too. Alll were great yielders but not real stand out keepers.....that being said I only ran a few seeds of each. Poochie was the best, I‘m still working through the last two females.


----------



## skuba (Dec 9, 2020)

mistergrafik said:


> Has anyone recently pulled any *Faceoff* X's? I did a search and didn't see anything sorry if I missed any


I grew oregon lemons from clone a few years back and wasn’t impressed. It smelled like lemon rinds which was cool but it didn’t stand out


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 9, 2020)

skuba said:


> I grew oregon lemons from clone a few years back and wasn’t impressed. It smelled like lemon rinds which was cool but it didn’t stand out


Did the diesel overthrow the OG? I have some faceoff's but from what I'm seeing it might not b the OG I'm looking 4 - seems like it sits in the background of a lot of crosses instead of dominating


----------



## skuba (Dec 9, 2020)

mistergrafik said:


> Did the diesel overthrow the OG? I have some faceoff's but from what I'm seeing it might not b the OG I'm looking 4 - seems like it sits in the background of a lot of crosses instead of dominating


I’m not too familiar with lemon diesel but the og was pretty muted. It had a little gas to it and no sweetness, and a lemon rind smell. This was just one clone selection though, I’m sure there’s better stuff in that line. Just my limited experience


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 9, 2020)

skuba said:


> I’m not too familiar with lemon diesel but the og was pretty muted. It had a little gas to it and no sweetness, and a lemon rind smell. This was just one clone selection though, I’m sure there’s better stuff in that line. Just my limited experience


That's interesting. It seems to sit in the back of things for sure. Still helpful Thank u. Did that thing have massive fan leaves by any chance? I am still going to run these faceoffs but maybe at a later time on the side


----------



## skuba (Dec 9, 2020)

mistergrafik said:


> That's interesting. It seems to sit in the back of things for sure. Still helpful Thank u. Did that thing have massive fan leaves by any chance? I am still going to run these faceoffs but maybe at a later time on the side


I don’t remember it having massive fans, but it’s been a while and they weren’t big plants


----------



## YeagerBomb420 (Dec 10, 2020)

Hello my fellow Cannasuers- Been doing a lot of research on Archive and I'm really looking forward to running there gear. Doughlato & Melon Fizz fems along w/ Ice cream cone / lemonheads / southern belle regs here in the next week or two! Has anyone ran any of these? Any seedbanks recommended that carry Archive?? Want to explore Archive's face off and OG influenced strains. Any help will be appreciated - thanks


----------



## GrassBurner (Dec 10, 2020)

Ive got 3 Doughlato fems about a week old, excited to burn some of this grass for sure. I always recommend JBC Seeds, great selection and super fast shipping


----------



## YeagerBomb420 (Dec 10, 2020)

GrassBurner said:


> Ive got 3 Doughlato fems about a week old, excited to burn some of this grass for sure. I always recommend JBC Seeds, great selection and super fast shipping


Appreciated buds


----------



## WeedSexWeightsShakes (Dec 10, 2020)

Going to Portland area this weekend. Thinking about picking up a clone or two. Anyone run any of these?


Account Suspended



I already have ducttape but I’m looking for another quality high yielder to add. 
thanks


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 10, 2020)

WeedSexWeightsShakes said:


> Going to Portland area this weekend. Thinking about picking up a clone or two. Anyone run any of these?
> 
> 
> Account Suspended
> ...


The double dosi should be a yielder.


----------



## WeedSexWeightsShakes (Dec 10, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> The double dosi should be a yielder.


couldn’t find much on it. Maybe I’ll pick one up.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 10, 2020)

WeedSexWeightsShakes said:


> couldn’t find much on it. Maybe I’ll pick one up.


Im not sure about the double dosi but the dosi by itself is a producer big time. Dense chunky buds.


----------



## WeedSexWeightsShakes (Dec 10, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Im not sure about the double dosi but the dosi by itself is a producer big time. Dense chunky buds.


thanks I’ll ask the people working there also.


----------



## SmokeyMcscrogin (Dec 11, 2020)

I usually know exactly what I am buying when I buy it. I have always heard good things about archive and thought The Dosi Face sounded interesting when looking through seeds last night so I bought a pack. Not finding much on it other than it may have been bread by Herman munster. Sure hope its just shity growers as usual. Anyone have good experiences from the dosi face or did I drop the ball for my first pack from archive?


----------



## WeedSexWeightsShakes (Dec 17, 2020)

Ended up getting gelato 25 x dosidos 
The “bud tenders” were worthless as far as helping share knowledge of clones they had.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 17, 2020)

Should be a frost monster.


----------



## Cannacal04 (Dec 17, 2020)

OGKB kingdom: larger is a PBB and the 3 scooby snacks


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 19, 2020)

Hyper fuel- fem seed. She is way ahead of the pack. Packing on weight. Lime and faint burnt rubber smells and something else idk what but in a good way. She did show three small sacs on the lowest nodes, everything working fine. She is with other girls and they all are fine. Impossible for light leak and environment is always on point. Seems to be in check, keeping eyes on her.


----------



## Freshbakd (Dec 22, 2020)

Remember someone saying they were looking for rainbow belts. Glo has one left, may want to look over there if ya want it. I may have grabbed the other myself


----------



## YeagerBomb420 (Dec 22, 2020)

Freshbakd said:


> Remember someone saying they were looking for rainbow belts. Glo has one left, may want to look over there if ya want it. I may have grabbed the other myself


WHOA!! This is amazing!!! There's tons of Archive strains that are out of stock for awhile & cheaper then anywhere I've bought gear... Very interested but I've read just on the forum and saw mixed reviews via cash orders... Would you reccommend this bank via CC order?


----------



## Matix35 (Dec 22, 2020)

YeagerBomb420 said:


> WHOA!! This is amazing!!! There's tons of Archive strains that are out of stock for awhile & cheaper then anywhere I've bought gear... Very interested but I've read just on the forum and saw mixed reviews via cash orders... Would you reccommend this bank via CC order?


Yess i did already two order with my cc and it work well! i received the first order a little bit late, but i received it !my sexond order was the rainbow belt who was available last week too this guy have greats price and deal you can follow on his acount IG


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 22, 2020)

SmokeyMcscrogin said:


> I usually know exactly what I am buying when I buy it. I have always heard good things about archive and thought The Dosi Face sounded interesting when looking through seeds last night so I bought a pack. Not finding much on it other than it may have been bread by Herman munster. Sure hope its just shity growers as usual. Anyone have good experiences from the dosi face or did I drop the ball for my first pack from archive?


Dosi face is my go to. ( I have 8-10 strains in my garden). I can smoke it all day and still get high. There was a bit of variation among the seeds. One female changed her sex after 6 weeks of flower. I found a female that was purple and super frosty, good yielder, easy to clone, fast veg. It has a cookie tasrte on the way in and a skunky fuel taste/ smell on the way out with a straight face off third eye, high school stone. When you are close there is not a lot of nose. Leave the room and come back , your eyes will water from the thick pungent smell. I have popped a lot of Archive seeds, love them, great results, but Dosi Face is the only beauty still in my Harem..

I have not read any reviews on it, all I know is that it is AWESOME. I will try to get a picture uploaded.


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## Freshbakd (Dec 22, 2020)

As for glo I have ordered from them many times now. No problems at all used cc, not the fastest by any means but always got my stuff.


----------



## Drewsnutz (Dec 23, 2020)

Freshbakd said:


> Remember someone saying they were looking for rainbow belts. Glo has one left, may want to look over there if ya want it. I may have grabbed the other myself


Dam that was me, none now tho. I might have an extra pack of Rados Grape Pie S1s coming if anyone want to trade.


----------



## Freshbakd (Dec 23, 2020)

Drewsnutz said:


> Dam that was me, none now tho. I might have an extra pack of Rados Grape Pie S1s coming if anyone want to trade.


I would follow flavor creator on insta if I was you. He trickles a lot of the good stuff out so one person doesn't just buy all ten. hes got 3 accounts they are glo by the way. Wouldn't doubt to see another drop in a week or 2. Someone else even said they grabbed a pack last week from them. I literally saw the post grabbed mine then let yall know


----------



## Matix35 (Dec 23, 2020)

The rainbow belt is just fire its not for nothing we talk about it !my first archive grow! i already post it somewhere in rollitup but i think its a good moment for people !i grew 3 pheno and loved it! all was my kind of terps OG+zkittles not so stretchy.. and here is a picture of my favorite, the most zkittles dominant i did't take clones but its my no-brainer next project for sure this time i gonna try 6 to try to find it


----------



## Cannacal04 (Dec 24, 2020)

These arrived today thought they were good finds. Just popping a single grimace to go along with the current run, hellraiser into the vault. Grimace seeds looked great lots of tiger striping on all 12


----------



## Matix35 (Dec 24, 2020)

Cannacal04 said:


> These arrived today thought they were good finds. Just popping a single grimace to go along with the current run, hellraiser into the vault. Grimace seeds looked great lots of tiger striping on all 12


Looking fire genetic to grow


----------



## Renne (Jan 1, 2021)

If anyone in Canada is looking for a pack of Rainbow Belts you can message
Ran a pack and had 4 keepers so I don’t need this second pack


----------



## Cannacal04 (Jan 5, 2021)

Seem to have 2 similar phenos of I'm guessing around 50/50 ish of each parent, and one faceoff leaner the leafs are fatter/more indica looking and it has the most smell currently. Grimace in the solo cup just getting going


----------



## Cannacal04 (Jan 5, 2021)

Cannacal04 said:


> Seem to have 2 similar phenos of I'm guessing around 50/50 ish of each parent, and one faceoff leaner the leafs are fatter/more indica looking and it has the most smell currently. Grimace in the solo cup just getting going


These are the scooby snacks forgot to say


----------



## waterproof808 (Jan 9, 2021)

Anyone scoop that lemoncane?


----------



## Cannacal04 (Jan 9, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> Anyone scoop that lemoncane?


I like how they limited to 2 packs per customer and are selling seeds from the site directy now. I asked the other day and apparently international shipping will be good to go in a bit


----------



## bongrip101 (Jan 11, 2021)

Some melon fizz a couple weeks before flip


----------



## all coco (Jan 11, 2021)

Citrus Rush, hope to find something tasty.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Jan 12, 2021)

Hey guys, so I was recently bequeathed a shoebox of some fuego genetics, including these Archives. Clearly this is the place to discuss Archive. So, which one of these should I start with?? WG seems to be the most coveted of these from what my friend said, but I can't find any grow info, etc. ..?? Which one of these would you grow to make your buddies jealous of your stash??


----------



## bigbongloads (Jan 12, 2021)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> Hey guys, so I was recently bequeathed a shoebox of some fuego genetics, including these Archives. Clearly this is the place to discuss Archive. So, which one of these should I start with?? WG seems to be the most coveted of these from what my friend said, but I can't find any grow info, etc. ..?? Which one of these would you grow to make your buddies jealous of your stash??
> 
> View attachment 4794242


Flavour pack. Hollywood pure kush is a nice mom I’ve grown a cross of her out. Moonbow highly raved about as well so can’t go wrong there.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Jan 12, 2021)

Noted, thank you.

I was leaning Slurricane because I'm a big Purp Punch fan, but that one seems like lots of ppl are getting "peppery" phenotypes. . ..


----------



## jimmyjizzz (Jan 12, 2021)

Here is one of the PetroChem I harvested in the fall.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 12, 2021)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> Noted, thank you.
> 
> I was leaning Slurricane because I'm a big Purp Punch fan, but that one seems like lots of ppl are getting "peppery" phenotypes. . ..


I ran 3, 1 male 2 females. 1 was garbage midst but the 2nd was nice. Spicy peppery smell more like dosi. No purple punch to it at all.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Jan 12, 2021)

^ see and that's what bums me out a lil bit, i was hoping for those "jelly donut terpenes" mentioned on seedbank descriptions, but oh well. I'm certain it's worthy smoke either way.


----------



## GrowRijt (Jan 12, 2021)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> Hey guys, so I was recently bequeathed a shoebox of some fuego genetics, including these Archives. Clearly this is the place to discuss Archive. So, which one of these should I start with?? WG seems to be the most coveted of these from what my friend said, but I can't find any grow info, etc. ..?? Which one of these would you grow to make your buddies jealous of your stash??
> 
> View attachment 4794242


I’m still growing two really nice slurri phenos but both are dosi learners which seems dominant. Not peppery for me though. I get chem + OG plus black licorice on one and the other is similar but has some pinene terps on top. Both are real hitters and just different enough to keep them both.


----------



## Matix35 (Jan 12, 2021)

jimmyjizzz said:


> Here is one of the PetroChem I harvested in the fall.
> View attachment 4794292


Beautifull !im curious how was the taste ?


----------



## Cannacal04 (Jan 12, 2021)

Another few packs for the vault hoping I get something interesting out of the hilo hammer and got a lit freebie, so hard to find kush mints in Canada I find so was super happy when this rolled out of the package


----------



## jimmyjizzz (Jan 12, 2021)

Matix35 said:


> Beautifull !im curious how was the taste ?


Thanks! It has a tropical, earth and spice flavour. Definitely tasty smoke.


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Jan 12, 2021)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> Hey guys, so I was recently bequeathed a shoebox of some fuego genetics, including these Archives. Clearly this is the place to discuss Archive. So, which one of these should I start with?? WG seems to be the most coveted of these from what my friend said, but I can't find any grow info, etc. ..?? Which one of these would you grow to make your buddies jealous of your stash??
> 
> View attachment 4794242


The flavour pack for sure. I've seen numerous people looking for those. Also, I don't think there's any documented grows or anything on it.


----------



## allbline808 (Jan 15, 2021)

There's about 65 x lemoncane left if anyone was interested. Also they added some Dosi 22! Glad I was able to get one after all these years lol.


----------



## LtJangle (Jan 18, 2021)

I’ve been growing archive seeds lemon heads for the last year. Out of four females I got one bunk, faint and wispy plant. The next chunky, og sweet fuel with a hint of lemon pheno that took on more of the face off OG genetic. Overall good but not strong in the lemon department. Another is VERY intense lemon. Classic lemon G aroma. Still nice and chunky from the face off blood. The smoke is very crisp and sharp citrus that stands out down to the butt of a joint. leaving a tart lemon flavor that sticks in your mouth. This variety is the most exemplary of the bunch. The final is by and large the frostiest, with a unique pink and harvest gold finishing color. It has a lemon pepper, garlic, in your face cheese smell, that lowkey stinks but so good. Definitely the strongest as far as bag appeal is concerned. I will post some pictures when I’m not half asleep!

i would definitely recommend this variety for people On the quest for in your face limonene flavor and Clear, uplifting yet relaxed experience. Just know there are some downright FUNKY phenos that you will love but won’t really Provide the lemon terps you May be Searching for.


----------



## poundofyourfinest (Jan 20, 2021)

This is 1 of the rainbow belts I kept, got a couple more going


----------



## Cannacal04 (Jan 22, 2021)

The 3 scooby snack specimens just flipped into flower, waiting on the sex of all 3. Looking like good structure on all of them and under some red leds now


----------



## eastcoastled (Jan 23, 2021)

Poochie love at harvest time. She was neglected a little during the end with watering frequency.


----------



## bongrip101 (Jan 25, 2021)

Melon fizz at flip


----------



## Aileen3 (Jan 25, 2021)

akhiymjames said:


> I feel you bro. I haven't made an order with the Tude in two plus years and now that they don't take MasterCard might be longer. Does anybody know if the sister site takes MasterCard? I'm scared to make an order from them fareal especially since I haven't worried about customs for a while now. Are Attitude beans making it threw New York customs? I'm sorry to ask this stuff yall but it's been so long since I used them but I must say I've never had a problem or beans confiscated


Akhiymjames, can you help me?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 25, 2021)

Aileen3 said:


> Akhiymjames, can you help me?


Unfortunately dude doesn't stop by here anymore really. Its been a minute anyway.


----------



## OVH (Jan 26, 2021)

Dosido x gelato 41 at week 10
Two different keeper sisters
aRchIVe iZ JusT HyPe


----------



## GrassBurner (Jan 27, 2021)

Stellar looking plant @OVH  Ive got 2 Dough-Lato's a couple weeks into flower, im excited about them. My buddy says the Moonbow genetics are


----------



## OVH (Jan 28, 2021)

GrassBurner said:


> Stellar looking plant @OVH  Ive got 2 Dough-Lato's a couple weeks into flower, im excited about them. My buddy says the Moonbow genetics are


Thanks man! Post some pics when they’re done. Mine really didn’t stand out to me until after week 5-6 of flower. They started stacking really nice!


----------



## GrassBurner (Jan 28, 2021)

Thanks for the info!! Here are my 2 girls today. Did a good amount of training last night. I mainlined the tops of both plants, but I didn't remove any of the lower growth. I've just been bending branches and wiring them to the sides of the pots. 
Working on a couple sips in 5 gallon buckets with perlite and fabric pots for these 2 plants. Ill update with some more pics once they start putting on the ritz


----------



## Cannacal04 (Jan 30, 2021)

I was incorrect all 3 of my scooby snacks are male, think I wanna grab some pollen to store off one. 2 appear to be faceoff leaners larger leafs and more vertical, one lame smelling not much going on the other one has an almost rubber undertone. 3rd one is different it's branched out wider (all were left alone training wise no tying down or topping) and the stem and leaf rubs smell of mint. Currently leaning towards this one 4 my pollen grab


----------



## GrassBurner (Feb 3, 2021)

Got the 2 Dough-Lato's into their 5 gallon bucket sips. Chugging right along @ day 18 of flower.


----------



## YeagerBomb420 (Feb 3, 2021)

FYI GLO has a nice Archive restock rainbow belts I saw someone was wanting....

Haven't had a bad experience w/ ANY Archive strains I've ran. All have been A1 top of the line genetics in my experience; Face on Fire - The Sweeties - Southern Belle (my three archive favs so far due to potency/taste/effects IMO) Rainbow Belts close 2nd lol Just not as heavy as *^^ first three. Also had great results also on BioHazard and Royalty trees fems; That's all I've ran from Archive so I wanted to run more and luckily found some strains I've been searching for...

Love seeing the pics!! Been busy w/ the regs which I popped 4 each of: Lemon Heads - Ice cream cone - Sour Face - Sweet Thang - French Toast - OverFlo (24/24) popped; almost a month into veg (24 days) will post pics when sexed... I'm intrigued to run these fems as well! Mint Orbit- Dough-lato - Melon fizz -Tropical Fusion hopefully in 3 weeks I'll have space.​
ANYONE who has there opinion on the fems I mentioned or ANY of the regs I just popped or have ran that strain please give your two cents. Most intrigued in Melon Fizz (Melonade x moonbow) & Tropical Fusion (Pineapple ZoZ x Moonbow) & the Dough-lato (Dolato 41 x Moonbow) just bcuz the clones did great outdoor with minor attending and was amazing bubble hash! 


Stay Blazed Cannasuers


----------



## GrassBurner (Feb 3, 2021)

Man I want to try the Southern Belle!!


----------



## Cannacal04 (Feb 3, 2021)

YeagerBomb420 said:


> FYI GLO has a nice Archive restock rainbow belts I saw someone was wanting....
> 
> Haven't had a bad experience w/ ANY Archive strains I've ran. All have been A1 top of the line genetics in my experience; Face on Fire - The Sweeties - Southern Belle (my three archive favs so far due to potency/taste/effects IMO) Rainbow Belts close 2nd lol Just not as heavy as *^^ first three. Also had great results also on BioHazard and Royalty trees fems; That's all I've ran from Archive so I wanted to run more and luckily found some strains I've been searching for...
> 
> ...


i am interested in the ice cream cone i cant find much info on that snowman strain


----------



## YeagerBomb420 (Feb 3, 2021)

Cannacal04 said:


> i am interested in the ice cream cone i cant find much info on that snowman strain


Snowman is a GSC pheno I believe. Who knows honestly lol, my experience was great! The effects SLAPPED instantly after couple bong rips right behind the eyes and literally works it's way down to your body giving you the best of both worlds, relaxing and chill w/o the fog and a little cerebral refreshing kick to keep you feeling great!! Nice blend of sativa and indica effects with the snowman. Bag appeal off the charts with it's dense gorgeous cookie structure that were just frost covered! Main thing I remembered on the ounce I sampled had Insane resin production w/ awesome hints of sweet vanilla; Smells like GSC thin mint but w/ a fresh funky hops combined with sweet vanilla instead of the mint. This is the reason I ended up grabbing the Ice cream cone. I think (snowman x y life) = "Gary Payton" not positive tho but I recommend _*Snowman*_  hope this helps lol


----------



## Cannacal04 (Feb 4, 2021)

YeagerBomb420 said:


> Snowman is a GSC pheno I believe. Who knows honestly lol, my experience was great! The effects SLAPPED instantly after couple bong rips right behind the eyes and literally works it's way down to your body giving you the best of both worlds, relaxing and chill w/o the fog and a little cerebral refreshing kick to keep you feeling great!! Nice blend of sativa and indica effects with the snowman. Bag appeal off the charts with it's dense gorgeous cookie structure that were just frost covered! Main thing I remembered on the ounce I sampled had Insane resin production w/ awesome hints of sweet vanilla; Smells like GSC thin mint but w/ a fresh funky hops combined with sweet vanilla instead of the mint. This is the reason I ended up grabbing the Ice cream cone. I think (snowman x y life) = "Gary Payton" not positive tho but I recommend _*Snowman*_  hope this helps lol


thank you very much, i have 2 cookie crosses already scooby snacks and junior mints but that might have to go in the vault also haha


----------



## numberfour (Feb 5, 2021)

Royal Oak #1
(Gelato 41 x Face Off Bx2)

Flower Rosin


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 5, 2021)

OVH said:


> Dosido x gelato 41 at week 10
> Two different keeper sisters
> aRchIVe iZ JusT HyPeView attachment 4808363View attachment 4808364


Damn dude I've been running in- house dolato for a bit, I have a green pheno just slightly purps at the end of flower. Mine reeks of fuel, wondering if you had any with fuel smells? Your phenos are gorgeous, that last pic is making me drool.


----------



## Cannacal04 (Feb 5, 2021)

Tossed the two faceoff leaning men and am left with this guy who I will dub the minty male, has a great smell like a mint cookie almost just a touch of dank. These pics from a few days ago it's about 2 weeks in as of today


----------



## OVH (Feb 5, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Damn dude I've been running in- house dolato for a bit, I have a green pheno just slightly purps at the end of flower. Mine reeks of fuel, wondering if you had any with fuel smells? Your phenos are gorgeous, that last pic is making me drool.


Yep! Fuel is what’s I smell on both flowers first. One ends with a lemon cake smell and the other ends with just a sweet cream smell.


----------



## Cannacal04 (Feb 6, 2021)

Here's da grimace solo seed, I just transplanted out of the solo cup the other day cause wasn't sure what my growing situation would be when I move in a couple months but have permission so this will get grown ut. Just topped it last night, generic smell as of now


----------



## Cannacal04 (Feb 10, 2021)

Minty male dumping pollen now, have a rooted clone so not gonna bother collecting any this run


----------



## bongrip101 (Feb 12, 2021)

Melon Fizz


----------



## all coco (Feb 21, 2021)

Citrus Rush flipped 26 days ago. Ended up flowering out the strongest looking 3 of 6 females. The best looking one so far in back right was also the only one of all 6 that didn't take root easily. They have a nice sweet smell with a hint of citrus so far, not the most pungent type of smell but still needs a filter and enough to give my lung room a good lingering smell after I open the door. Description says it's a 70-75 day strain so still got a ways to go.


----------



## bodhipop (Feb 23, 2021)

Has anyone compared Scooby Snacks (Platinum GSC x Face Off) progeny to Somoas (Forum GSC x Face Off) or just Forum cut to Platinum?
I haven't found very many pictures or reviews. I've only grown and smoked Forum GSC. People have confused other cookie cuts for Platinum GSC so I haven't really found a for sure review/picture of it.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 23, 2021)

bodhipop said:


> Has anyone compared Scooby Snacks (Platinum GSC x Face Off) progeny to Somoas (Forum GSC x Face Off) or just Forum cut to Platinum?
> I haven't found very many pictures or reviews. I've only grown and smoked Forum GSC. People have confused other cookie cuts for Platinum GSC so I haven't really found a for sure review/picture of it.


I’ve never grown or tried Scooby Snacks. However I absolutely love Samoas with the OG funk and potency. I personally enjoy it much more than the Forum GSC and grabbed a few packs to hunt through.


----------



## bodhipop (Feb 23, 2021)

ChronicWonders. said:


> I’ve never grown or tried Scooby Snacks. However I absolutely love Samoas with the OG funk and potency. I personally enjoy it much more than the Forum GSC and grabbed a few packs to hunt through.


Thank you for your input! If you ever find the time to post pictures, I will be forever grateful.
I actually just found pictures of the DHN Platinum GSC over on ICmag. Page 37 - Girl Scout Cookies thread for anyone interested.


----------



## RacrX (Feb 28, 2021)

Candied grapes.. cant find any amber yet but sure looking ripe. Few more days i guess eh?!
..
Btw it smells nothing like grape, its chemmy skunk rotting rubber all the way. Trich set is top notch.


----------



## GrassBurner (Feb 28, 2021)

Dough-Lato day 44


----------



## cohiba (Mar 1, 2021)

TheGreenPriest said:


> She's a real beauty, mate.
> I just picked up a pack of these.
> What's your verdict on the strain?


Probably the most terpy plant I've experience. Smells and tastes like loud orange skittles


----------



## cohiba (Mar 1, 2021)

kingzt said:


> Anybody grow or smoke biohazard? It's chem 91 x dosidos



Straight chem funk with a doughy aftertaste. Nugs are rock hard and chunky


----------



## Cannacal04 (Mar 1, 2021)

Grimace put into flower today, will update when know male or female for sure. My fingers get sticky after a quick leaf


----------



## skuba (Mar 1, 2021)

cohiba said:


> Probably the most terpy plant I've experience. Smells and tastes like loud orange skittles


What strain are we talking about here? That sounds amazing


----------



## shwamp (Mar 1, 2021)

skuba said:


> What strain are we talking about here? That sounds amazing


They're talking about rainbow belts. I've heard nothing but good things about it. It always sells out really fast too.


----------



## cohiba (Mar 2, 2021)

My 2 phenos of Slurricane F1


----------



## Bubbles Depot (Mar 2, 2021)

shwamp said:


> They're talking about rainbow belts. I've heard nothing but good things about it. It always sells out really fast too.


I've only flowered out 1 of mine so far, but it was exactly what it was hyped up to be. I have 9 more going atm to see if I can find a better one.
Rainbow Belts 2.0 is coming soon, so keep your eyes peeled if you want some of that zkittlez flavour in your life.


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 2, 2021)

cohiba said:


> My 2 phenos of Slurricane F1
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841668


Impressions on flavor and effects?


----------



## Cannacal04 (Mar 2, 2021)

Rooted clone of the minty male (scooby snacks). New growth healthy and green so think he's good to go, rooted and survived soil transplant in less then optimal conditions don't think I hit above 50% humidity. Idk what I'm gonna use him for atm though, have a dub bub pack ill eventually get to this year figure ill get something minty out of it could let it hit that or one of the sinmints packs im gonna get into soon GMOxsinmint or banana ogxblue power. Don't think the mint would mix well with the topdawg strain im about to pop but maybe hitting a grimace female with him would be interesting also im gonna pop another couple of those in a month after moving


----------



## cohiba (Mar 3, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> Impressions on flavor and effects?


The one on the left is my favorite..terps on her are kush and jelly donuts on the inhale, lemon berry slush on the exhale. A nice narcotic stone after a 6 month cold cure. Always puts me to sleep. The one on the right is less sweet and less terpy, but has way stronger effects. I like to combine em in a bowl to get the best of both sisters


----------



## GrassBurner (Mar 7, 2021)

2 Dough-Lato's are 7 weeks into flower. Starting to put on some mass. Plants are super greasy.


----------



## Cannacal04 (Mar 7, 2021)

GrassBurner said:


> 2 Dough-Lato's are 7 weeks into flower. Starting to put on some mass. Plants are super greasy.
> View attachment 4847145


Those are gonna get so fat yo still look like they have lots of time


----------



## GrassBurner (Mar 7, 2021)

Yeah I hope so!! Did some heavy defoliation a few weeks ago, found a bunch of colas that just needed some sunshine. The colas are solid a good ways down the branches  Loving the chunky little heifers, can't wait to try this smoke, lots of fire in the genes


----------



## bongrip101 (Mar 8, 2021)

Melon Fizz


----------



## Cannacal04 (Mar 8, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> Melon Fizz
> View attachment 4847303


How's it smell?


----------



## poundofyourfinest (Mar 8, 2021)

This is my rainbow belts 3, it’s one I’m letting go because the nose is more spicy but the taste is all belts.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Mar 8, 2021)

puro loco week 8, straight up fruit loops with a hint of lemon, mad body


----------



## Cannacal04 (Mar 10, 2021)

All these female posts making me jelly  Grimace is a male 4 sure, purpley? Kinda some lingering floral thing on stem and leaf rubs nothing crazy, probably let him pop a few balls 4 fun he will be the last thing I flower til move at end of the month


----------



## bongrip101 (Mar 10, 2021)

Cannacal04 said:


> How's it smell?


Candied fruit if I had to pinpoint, really trying to avoid saying it smells like skittles lol


----------



## Cannacal04 (Mar 13, 2021)

bodhipop said:


> Has anyone compared Scooby Snacks (Platinum GSC x Face Off) progeny to Somoas (Forum GSC x Face Off) or just Forum cut to Platinum?
> I haven't found very many pictures or reviews. I've only grown and smoked Forum GSC. People have confused other cookie cuts for Platinum GSC so I haven't really found a for sure review/picture of it.


I'll be popping another 2-3 scooby snacks shortly first 3 were all males but i have a pack of juinor mints to compare it to not somoas


----------



## Cannacal04 (Mar 19, 2021)

Is anyone getting in on the OGKB drop tonight? I wish they had international shipping would be all over it


----------



## bigbongloads (Mar 19, 2021)

Cannacal04 said:


> Is anyone getting in on the OGKB drop tonight? I wish they had international shipping would be all over it


I’m waiting for the rainbow belts 2.0 personally. Also interested to see if the clones on the site will be shipped or pick up local only. Good luck to anyone trying to get the ogkb bx should sell out quick.


----------



## CaliWorthington (Mar 19, 2021)

That OGKB BX drop sold out in 2 minutes. I hesitated because I have a pack of Dosidos F2 #22 that I haven't popped, and #22 is the most OGKB dom pheno of Dosi. So I didn't get these, oh well.


----------



## Northeastbudz (Mar 19, 2021)

Got the ogkb bx1 not sure if i should pop them or sell them


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Mar 19, 2021)

Northeastbudz said:


> Got the ogkb bx1 not sure if i should pop them or sell them



Fkin scalpers 

Lamess shit i ever read.


----------



## CaliWorthington (Mar 19, 2021)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Fkin scalpers
> 
> Lamess shit i ever read.


I thought he was saying he had an older pack. Guess not.


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 19, 2021)

bigbongloads said:


> I’m waiting for the rainbow belts 2.0 personally.


i was too until i saw the $300 price tag


----------



## Northeastbudz (Mar 19, 2021)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Fkin scalpers
> 
> Lamess shit i ever read.


500$ there yours lmao


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Mar 19, 2021)

Northeastbudz said:


> 500$ there yours lmao


I didnt have interest. So i dont buy seeds for my own financial gain. I buy seeds i intend to grow and smoke.

Seeing ur comment is whats wrong with society nowdays. And seeing that so freely thrown out there as if its now standard procedure is probably why breeders charge 300 in the first place.

Cuz some idiot is gonna resell em for 500 anyways.

Thanks for proving my point.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Mar 19, 2021)

And a bigger idiot will pay the 500


----------



## bigbongloads (Mar 19, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> i was too until i saw the $300 price tag


Interesting I didn’t know they were 12 regular beans this time. If you f2 those then it’s worth it. Love the z terps


----------



## Northeastbudz (Mar 19, 2021)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> I didnt have interest. So i dont buy seeds for my own financial gain. I buy seeds i intend to grow and smoke.
> 
> Seeing ur comment is whats wrong with society nowdays. And seeing that so freely thrown out there as if its now standard procedure is probably why breeders charge 300 in the first place.
> 
> ...


It was a fucking joke. but im free too do what I want with them


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Mar 19, 2021)

Northeastbudz said:


> It was a fucking joke. but im free too do what I want with them


You sure are. Make sure its a full blown chad u sell those too at the very least..


----------



## Northeastbudz (Mar 19, 2021)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> You sure are. Make sure its a full blown chad u sell those too at the very least..


Na some noob that has no clue most likely. But most likely i will grow them, i was on the fence about picking them up, but with seed drops you dont have much time to make a decision


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Mar 19, 2021)

Northeastbudz said:


> Na some noob that has no clue most likely. But most likely i will grow them, i was on the fence about picking them up, but with seed drops you dont have much time to make a decision


Yea i know the potential cusstie lol 

Just sad to see where legalization has got us. Seeds have now been noticed as profitable. Reselling , faking packs, inflation. The word limited release is used on every release i feel now lol. Hard to justify some breeders prices..yet they sell out... its just all around gross. Makes me question if my morals are fucked up for not just selling all my old thug/ihg whatever packs. And cash in and just snipe sales like everybody else and be that asshole.

Anyways disregard my random outburst of frustration.


----------



## Northeastbudz (Mar 19, 2021)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Yea i know the potential cusstie lol
> 
> Just sad to see where legalization has got us. Seeds have now been noticed as profitable. Reselling , faking packs, inflation. The word limited release is used on every release i feel now lol. Hard to justify some breeders prices..yet they sell out... its just all around gross. Makes me question if my morals are fucked up for not just selling all my old thug/ihg whatever packs. And cash in and just snipe sales like everybody else and be that asshole.
> 
> Anyways disregard my random outburst of frustration.


Its ok man it was a dick comment on my part .i really was kidding i dont buy seeds often because i hate spending the money i have a few decent clones in my rotation and really dont need any more but this interested me .i will most likely pop them once i get them i was going to cut clones this weekend but I can put it off for a week or to


----------



## CaliWorthington (Mar 19, 2021)

Archive is gonna do another OGKB BX1 drop with 5-10x more available in a couple months.


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 19, 2021)

they just restocked a bunch of older strains

I ordered Moon Boots


----------



## Freshbakd (Mar 19, 2021)

bigbongloads said:


> I’m waiting for the rainbow belts 2.0 personally. Also interested to see if the clones on the site will be shipped or pick up local only. Good luck to anyone trying to get the ogkb bx should sell out quick.


Those cuts yeah... My wallet hurts already, but I'm so down.


----------



## GrassBurner (Mar 19, 2021)

Two Dough-Lato's are almost finished


----------



## Mike6326 (Mar 19, 2021)

Couple of my fav's this harvest. Enjoy!


----------



## bigbongloads (Mar 20, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> they just restocked a bunch of older strains
> 
> I ordered Moon Boots


I snagged the last pack of those just in time they went fast. Couldn’t resist the light speed or rose gold too haha.


----------



## Jug Stomper (Mar 23, 2021)

Curious if anyone has grown out any of the OG x faceoffs lately and how they have been? Kirkwood OG, Casper OG and designer OG. Looking for a pinesol OG and those guys are available, would rather go with one of Karmas OGs but none in stock in the world it seems. 

Second, on my search for Animal Face I ran across Cake Face from Archive, Animal face × face off bx,
decided to pull the trigger on the pack and it seems no one has grown this that I can see from searching around so I guess I will ask here, anyone grow out Cake Face from archive yet?

Open to some suggestions on my OG hunt.


----------



## Cannacal04 (Mar 24, 2021)

Jug Stomper said:


> Curious if anyone has grown out any of the OG x faceoffs lately and how they have been? Kirkwood OG, Casper OG and designer OG. Looking for a pinesol OG and those guys are available, would rather go with one of Karmas OGs but none in stock in the world it seems.
> 
> Second, on my search for Animal Face I ran across Cake Face from Archive, Animal face × face off bx,
> decided to pull the trigger on the pack and it seems no one has grown this that I can see from searching around so I guess I will ask here, anyone grow out Cake Face from archive yet?
> ...


I have a pack of grimace purple urkle x face-off idk if you put that into the OG category, only ran one seed of it so far and it was a male though. Gonna pop more in a couple months doing a top dawg gg x and and trying a cannardo strain out


----------



## GrassBurner (Mar 24, 2021)

Not an OG, but ive got a Doughlato in flower that smells like it was dipped in pine-sol.


----------



## bongrip101 (Mar 25, 2021)

2 phenos of Melon Fizz week 9 , pretty average across the board. Hopefully the smoke is better.


----------



## GrassBurner (Mar 25, 2021)

Here is the pine-sol plant


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 25, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> 2 phenos of Melon Fizz week 9 , pretty average across the board. Hopefully the smoke is better.
> View attachment 4862219
> View attachment 4862220


I would be hoping and praying for some fizzy melon terps! Anything close to that?


----------



## Tchef2525 (Mar 25, 2021)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> I didnt have interest. So i dont buy seeds for my own financial gain. I buy seeds i intend to grow and smoke.
> 
> Seeing ur comment is whats wrong with society nowdays. And seeing that so freely thrown out there as if its now standard procedure is probably why breeders charge 300 in the first place.
> 
> ...


These people who try to hustle fletchers work are idiots. They truly don't realize you can go buy his breeder cuts from him directly at the portland shop. Like why pheno hunt the f2s when you can go buy the #22 for like 50. Bucks. Why buy the ogkb bx which was 250 btw...and try to resell when u can go buy the cut and not have to hunt through the bs. The doc made these clearly to be just bringing cookies to a true seed form . Just pop those seeds and make way to find fire cuts , maybe he'll buy it back from you if it's killer . Don't resell seeds for a lousy couple hundo when he's making more . He even said that night he's making more but it's gonna take some time.


----------



## Freshbakd (Mar 25, 2021)

Tchef2525 said:


> These people who try to hustle fletchers work are idiots. They truly don't realize you can go buy his breeder cuts from him directly at the portland shop. Like why pheno hunt the f2s when you can go buy the #22 for like 50. Bucks. Why buy the ogkb bx which was 250 btw...and try to resell when u can go buy the cut and not have to hunt through the bs. The doc made these clearly to be just bringing cookies to a true seed form . Just pop those seeds and make way to find fire cuts , maybe he'll buy it back from you if it's killer . Don't resell seeds for a lousy couple hundo when he's making more . He even said that night he's making more but it's gonna take some time.


I have seen other breeder say they have sourced cuts from the shop in Portland. They know...well the good ones do. It's not like he only has his cuts either you can acquire other people's work as well. I know they have t1000 from csi


----------



## originalphenohunters (Mar 26, 2021)

Tchef2525 said:


> These people who try to hustle fletchers work are idiots. They truly don't realize you can go buy his breeder cuts from him directly at the portland shop. Like why pheno hunt the f2s when you can go buy the #22 for like 50. Bucks. Why buy the ogkb bx which was 250 btw...and try to resell when u can go buy the cut and not have to hunt through the bs. The doc made these clearly to be just bringing cookies to a true seed form . Just pop those seeds and make way to find fire cuts , maybe he'll buy it back from you if it's killer . Don't resell seeds for a lousy couple hundo when he's making more . He even said that night he's making more but it's gonna take some time.


Technically those cuts arent his "breeder" cuts. They're just selections he's willing to release to the public. They're great by all accounts, and selected for all around traits not focused only on the smoke. Incredible cuts as is, but not quite the same as the uber heady shit he holds back and works with.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 26, 2021)

Yeah Fletch definitely isn't selling his breeders cuts in shop, lol.


----------



## CaliWorthington (Mar 27, 2021)

Rainbow Belts 2.0 drop is live. It's been over 5 minutes and it hasn't sold out yet. Not as popular as OGKB I guess.


----------



## Northeastbudz (Mar 27, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> Rainbow Belts 2.0 drop is live. It's been over 5 minutes and it hasn't sold out yet. Not as popular as OGKB I guess.


I guess thats what happens when you re drop something and triple the price


----------



## CaliWorthington (Mar 27, 2021)

Northeastbudz said:


> I guess thats what happens when you re drop something and triple the price


After 20 minutes they sent out a text that there's no limit on packs, and then another text that Canada and UK are open for shipping. Sales are clearly not meeting expectations.


----------



## bodhipop (Mar 27, 2021)

Northeastbudz said:


> I guess thats what happens when you re drop something and triple the price


Really helping out the community when times are rough! Probably trying to cover his payment processing fee and take advantage of stimulus.


----------



## Northeastbudz (Mar 27, 2021)

bodhipop said:


> Really helping out the community when times are rough! Probably trying to cover his payment processing fee and take advantage of stimulus.


You mean trying to take advantage of the community


----------



## CaliWorthington (Mar 27, 2021)

I popped 5 of 12 Archive Rocket Fuel seeds and got 1 male. All 5 plants are pretty consistent looking, so I'm gonna collect pollen and save it for some worthy females. I love naming strains. Wedding Cake x Rocket Fuel= Shotgun Wedding.


----------



## CaliWorthington (Mar 27, 2021)

Northeastbudz said:


> You mean trying to take advantage of the community


Well the thing is that it's backwards, usually feminized seeds cost more. $300 for this regs release kinda doesn't make sense.


----------



## bodhipop (Mar 27, 2021)

Northeastbudz said:


> You mean trying to take advantage of the community


Right. Many of us remember how he talked to the whole RIU community in his own thread.


----------



## poundofyourfinest (Mar 27, 2021)

Maybe the regs are more because people can use the pollen to make their own line? Just a thought, 300 a pack is out of my league


----------



## CaliWorthington (Mar 27, 2021)

poundofyourfinest said:


> Maybe the regs are more because people can use the pollen to make their own line? Just a thought, 300 a pack is out of my league


I was thinking that too, but this is already like a perfect cross (according to the description). I'm pretty sure I paid $250 for a pack of the Dosidos F2 #22 regs when they first came out. I swear I'm gonna pop those soon!


----------



## poundofyourfinest (Mar 27, 2021)

Yeah I like the belts a lot it leaves it’s sent in my grinder for days


----------



## bigbongloads (Mar 27, 2021)

It took longer to sell out because there was 5x as many available as ogkb drop. He mentioned it on ig. I got mine and it’s sold out now. Plan to take them to f2. Price was higher than the fem release because there was a couple more generations of selections made if you were paying attention.


----------



## waterproof808 (Mar 27, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> Well the thing is that it's backwards, usually feminized seeds cost more. $300 for this regs release kinda doesn't make sense.


regs are worth more because you can breed with males and line breed with it much easier.


----------



## CaliWorthington (Mar 27, 2021)

bigbongloads said:


> It took longer to sell out because there was 5x as many available as ogkb drop. He mentioned it on ig. I got mine and it’s sold out now. Plan to take them to f2. Price was higher than the fem release because there was a couple more generations of selections made if you were paying attention.


That makes sense. I read the description but was never familiar with the original strain in the first place. It's a good looking strain for sure, good luck with it!


----------



## CaliWorthington (Mar 27, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> regs are worth more because you can breed with males and line breed with it much easier.


But fems almost always sell for more.


----------



## Cannacal04 (Mar 27, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> Rainbow Belts 2.0 drop is live. It's been over 5 minutes and it hasn't sold out yet. Not as popular as OGKB I guess.


I'm hoping a pack of that or the dark rainbow is hanging around still this week when i get paid, shipping to canada and UK they say hoping i can grab a few things


----------



## waterproof808 (Mar 27, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> But fems almost always sell for more.


Not really, The most high end packs are always regs.


----------



## CaliWorthington (Mar 27, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> Not really, The most high end packs are always regs.


That's not my experience. InHouse regs are way cheaper than their fems, for example. Everything on Attitude seedbank is like that too.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Mar 27, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> Not really, The most high end packs are always regs.


I understand a lot of breeders don't make fems. Most breeders that sell fems and regs charge more for the fems though, or at least give you less of them for the same price, which then makes them cost more per seed. He wasn't arguing that the best seeds were fem or reg, just usually fems cost more. The breeders logic being 50% of regs on average will be male and with fem you don't have to hunt through them.


----------



## CaliWorthington (Mar 27, 2021)

I heard 90% of seeds sold in Europe are fems. Some people just don't like planting males and pulling them out for nothing. So, the convenience of feminized seeds usually costs more. Some breeders probably make their own colloidal silver to reverse females and get fem pollen, but others buy it. I always figured that cost, and the effort to do the reversal was passed along to the consumer.


----------



## originalphenohunters (Mar 28, 2021)

The reason most breeders charge more for fems is because timing the reversal/having enough stored pollen is harder than letting a male blow, typically. The second reason is they know that the uninformed custies and those wanting convenience will want fem seeds. They therefore will be able to sell more overpriced packs of, in most cases, lines with much less work put in than their m/f counterpart. MOst customers nowadays think they want fems due to many years of misrepresentation/misinfo by the seed market/breeders to steer people towards fem seeds so that the customer can't reproduce easily with it. Which means they will have a fem seed customer for life instead of a once bought and reproduced for themselves customer.

The reason a worked and tested line of 12 seeds of regulars from a real breeder would, and rightly so, be sold for more money is because, IMO,

1. You can reproduce the line (f2 etc) and hybrids yourself without having to do another generations of reversals. (s2 etc prob not best idea for line work)
2. A good breeder would have tested this male line which requires 3 generations of work to sell the original seeds. You have to grow your parents, make the seeds, then grow the seeds to test, then you can release the previous generation. Easy year+ of work.
3. Because the heady boys "think" they want fems, there's going to be less demand overall for regs. Not that this drop had an issue with that, apparently. Because most growers nowadays are too lazy to grow M/F seeds and make superior selections. They just want whatever their homie is supposedly selling for $4800, NOW. (S1's) Which fems are theoretically better at inbreeding a trait faster. which is good and bad... but mostly bad at this point. Odd thing is, the fems nowadays are such inbred clusterfucks that, IME, I'm pretty much only buying regs from now on. Too many issues with people's fems today due to low selection pressure and highly inbred parents. It's all cookie cousin tranny fucking!


----------



## GrassBurner (Mar 28, 2021)

Cookie cousin tranny fucking  Man I've been to that trailer park, shit gets wild  Popped two Sweet Thangs a couple days ago, should be breaking soil at any time.
The purple pine sol Dough-Lato is at 10 weeks, it's just about ready


----------



## Cannacal04 (Mar 28, 2021)

GrassBurner said:


> Cookie cousin tranny fucking  Man I've been to that trailer park, shit gets wild  Popped two Sweet Thangs a couple days ago, should be breaking soil at any time.
> The purple pine sol Dough-Lato is at 10 weeks, it's just about ready
> 
> View attachment 4865552


That should have some wild purple berry/cherry terps, i went with cherry pie x faceoff cause i was scared of herms with both parents only thing you might have to look out for


----------



## GrassBurner (Mar 29, 2021)

Hell yeah  I went to herm city with a Goji og, turned out to be some fire on the mountain  I read somewhere that growing a mother, and flowering clones could help reduce herm occurrence? Thanks for the heads up, I appreciate it  I'll post some pictures once they are up and running. Also popped a couple fem Dough-Lato's, gonna try a small dwc setup for the first time.


----------



## originalphenohunters (Mar 29, 2021)

GrassBurner said:


> Hell yeah  I went to herm city with a Goji og, turned out to be some fire on the mountain  I read somewhere that growing a mother, and flowering clones could help reduce herm occurrence? Thanks for the heads up, I appreciate it  I'll post some pictures once they are up and running. Also popped a couple fem Dough-Lato's, gonna try a small dwc setup for the first time.


I don't even grow the seed plants themselves anymore. I just flower the mature clones I take off them as soon as they show sex. Trash the seed plants. I've found this to be faster at finding the performance clone rather than the performance seed plant. And the herm traits in a lot of the more modern stuff is minimized or more apparent and can be culled.


----------



## Freshbakd (Mar 29, 2021)

GrassBurner said:


> Hell yeah  I went to herm city with a Goji og, turned out to be some fire on the mountain  I read somewhere that growing a mother, and flowering clones could help reduce herm occurrence? Thanks for the heads up, I appreciate it  I'll post some pictures once they are up and running. Also popped a couple fem Dough-Lato's, gonna try a small dwc setup for the first time.


He's right had a cookie cross throw few balls, ran a clone no balls. Im not saying it will fix all the problems but the term I saw used was clonal (not a real word) maturity seems to be a thing.


----------



## Shastafarian (Apr 1, 2021)

ThaDocta1 said:


> The norcal icmag dosidos cut was selected from only like 20 seeds, maybe 6 or 10 females. That's the one that everyone else uses in their work including out house.
> 
> I've ran over 500 Dosidos seeds in the last 6 years and only kept the best females, which are the ones I use. The male used is the same one that has already been proven over the last several years.
> 
> ...


Brother I just wanted to say Thank you for all the seeds dropped & the Rainbow Belts drop and Dark Rainbow but I've been growing your work since 2012 and I feel like the quality has gone down some in the Face Off og crosses? Is that the same father thats been used as always or did you have to work with a new father for whatever reason?


ThaDocta1 said:


> If they all put in that much work on Mac1 and still ended up with White Rhino/Great White Shark terps, then I don't know what to say. To each their own.


You have not had a well grown Mac1 then becasue there is some exquisite terps if grown in living soil. I know trust me I've smoked dispensary Mac1 and my Mac1 and it wasn't even close to the same experience. Dispensaries give not one shit about the quality or the experience they care about one thing Bottom Line which they buy synthetic nutrients lile Botanicare which isn't terrible bug not the same as living microbiology in the soil working the way Mother Nature does best but don't take my word for it try it out yourself.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Apr 1, 2021)

@bongrip101 hows that melon fizz thinking of grabbin it


----------



## GrassBurner (Apr 2, 2021)

Doughlato taken down at 11 weeks. Gorgeous plant! Tons of purple. Smells like pine sol and burnt rubber. My humidity got out of control, so I lost a few tops to bud rot, but still got a lot of good smoke


----------



## bongrip101 (Apr 2, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> @bongrip101 hows that melon fizz thinking of grabbin it


Both of mine are at day 70 today, it's not real loud or a frost monster but I think it'll be solid smoke. Wanted to chop this Sunday but these pics are telling me at least 80 days, they have a pink tint to them, with a fruity something for terps.


----------



## savali (Apr 3, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> I would be hoping and praying for some fizzy melon terps! Anything close to that?


Mine smells like melon candy other phenos smell like kushy dankness with melon


----------



## Shastafarian (Apr 4, 2021)

originalphenohunters said:


> I don't even grow the seed plants themselves anymore. I just flower the mature clones I take off them as soon as they show sex. Trash the seed plants. I've found this to be faster at finding the performance clone rather than the performance seed plant. And the herm traits in a lot of the more modern stuff is minimized or more apparent and can be culled.


YOU ARE SPOT ON MY GROWING FRIEND. That way you don't gotta waste that time finding out it grows better as a clone which most strains do very seldom do I get a seedplant that outperforms the cut


----------



## RookieBuds (Apr 7, 2021)

Found these in a box given to me by a dear friend.
I can't find anything on packs labeled GRIMACE, i see GRIMACE OG but what's up with just GRIMACE? Anyone help a newbie out? Even my buddy didn't have much to say, as he's basically just addicted to collecting genetics and broke me off some heaters, lol!! Any info is appreciated on the GRIMACE specifically


----------



## bigbongloads (Apr 7, 2021)

RookieBuds said:


> Found these in a box given to me by a dear friend.View attachment 4873280
> I can't find anything on packs labeled GRIMACE, i see GRIMACE OG but what's up with just GRIMACE? Anyone help a newbie out? Even my buddy didn't have much to say, as he's basically just addicted to collecting genetics and broke me off some heaters, lol!! Any info is appreciated on the GRIMACE specifically


Purple urkle x faceoff og bx1. They are the same strain. Nice score on the flavour pack that’s been out of stock for a few years


----------



## RookieBuds (Apr 7, 2021)

bigbongloads said:


> Purple urkle x faceoff og bx1. They are the same strain. Nice score on the flavour pack that’s been out of stock for a few years


Awesome thanks


----------



## Cannacal04 (Apr 7, 2021)

RookieBuds said:


> Found these in a box given to me by a dear friend.View attachment 4873280
> I can't find anything on packs labeled GRIMACE, i see GRIMACE OG but what's up with just GRIMACE? Anyone help a newbie out? Even my buddy didn't have much to say, as he's basically just addicted to collecting genetics and broke me off some heaters, lol!! Any info is appreciated on the GRIMACE specifically


Aye a fellow grimace grower good stuff


----------



## Freshbakd (Apr 7, 2021)

Cannacal04 said:


> Aye a fellow grimace grower good stuff


Loved the stuff and been thinking I should pop more myself.


----------



## Cannacal04 (Apr 8, 2021)

Freshbakd said:


> Loved the stuff and been thinking I should pop more myself.


I will be soon also, right now i have a couple top dawg seeds going and have a cannardo and inhouse fem im gonna run with it. After that more grimace, scooby snacks and maybe a dub bub or two


----------



## Shastafarian (Apr 9, 2021)

RookieBuds said:


> Found these in a box given to me by a dear friend.View attachment 4873280
> I can't find anything on packs labeled GRIMACE, i see GRIMACE OG but what's up with just GRIMACE? Anyone help a newbie out? Even my buddy didn't have much to say, as he's basically just addicted to collecting genetics and broke me off some heaters, lol!! Any info is appreciated on the GRIMACE specifically


Yo thats the kind of buddy Im looking for lol. I was wanting White Gold so bad Biscotti x Dosi Thats gonna be stellar but I had to snag them Rainbow Belts and Dark Rainbow instead yet what you have is beyond fire there and the Grimace is the original Grimace Og they just using less words since its their only one named that but Im curious whats Flavor Pack ? I had bought Archive as my first quality seeds ever grown and never looked back after they have been vital to my growing success but not every pk have I found the keeper I was after I had issues with Casper and Rudeboi Og but It could have been a number if reasons other then the seeds but I know its hard to guarantee a keeper in every pk unless you have a true stud male then hell bring that consistency with the offspring that can't be duplicated in subpar males. Thats why I choose Archive they did the hard work to get to were they are today. Id love to trade some cuts when the time comes. Ive been a long time member and love my RIU family. This is my goto for helpfull awesome people with great hearts. I will say baby those seeds and don't just do a half pk hunt do 4 seed germinations just in case there is a problem you didn't ruin the entire batch but it takes the extra few days trust me its worth it with High end seed like you have but to each their own nothing wrong with popping a few but thats a mistake newbs do and once you get some harvests under the belt you'll not do that because the chances of you getting the best keeper in the group is slim and thats the point of growing from seed fem or reg doesn't matter its a oheno hunt everytime that has to be done to cull the worst and tell the difference between the best and onec you do this and smoke them all you'll see its a lottery of sorts so increase your chances of winning by playing all your numbers and you'll see what I mean after you do it and test each smoke to decide you'll prob get 1-3 true keeepers per Archive pk ranging from Mom to Dad and in-between but those mediocre ones will look fire to a degree and if you didn't have the true keepers to tell them apart you'd probably be somewhat happy but also can be sort of not thinking thats what the strain has to offer but each pk of seeds has this lottery of keepers and no keepers in them but you don't wanna have to slow that process down anymore then you have to by only doing 3 or 4 thinking you don't have the space lol everyone has the space but it's how big you grow them makes the difference. I do my hunts in 1gal Milk jugs or even. 5gal jugs for more space but still get a gr8 size plant if I cut the laterla branching off just to see the bud structure and calyx to leaf ratio but cut the top off the jug living the most u can or make it a shorty lol however you like poke holes in bottom for drainage fill with your favorite medium BushDr. Makes gr8 Coco with Mycrobes but these pots takes up less space 1-2wk veg max then flip dependingnon pheno I get 25-40g per plant and hunt 3x as many as the average guy but Im doing them fast yet I have each mom in a .5gal jug taking least space possible for the chop once they have been chosen then I can drop that keeper in a 3-5gal pot depending on veg room capabilities. Its tricky to rock around the clock ontime but if you get a good plan and really sit and think about it before you start you'll get so much more done and start off growing with success. If your wanting to do bottle nutrients please don't use synthetic regardless what some nutsack says lol its a organic plant it needs organic food to achieve pinnacle status but Roots Organic is the best choices for the cost hands down or just go the Build a Soil way if your really wanting to take the heady growing route. LoL long story Long AF.sorry


----------



## bigbongloads (Apr 9, 2021)

Shastafarian said:


> Yo thats the kind of buddy Im looking for lol. I was wanting White Gold so bad Biscotti x Dosi Thats gonna be stellar but I had to snag them Rainbow Belts and Dark Rainbow instead yet what you have is beyond fire there and the Grimace is the original Grimace Og they just using less words since its their only one named that but Im curious whats Flavor Pack ? I had bought Archive as my first quality seeds ever grown and never looked back after they have been vital to my growing success but not every pk have I found the keeper I was after I had issues with Casper and Rudeboi Og but It could have been a number if reasons other then the seeds but I know its hard to guarantee a keeper in every pk unless you have a true stud male then hell bring that consistency with the offspring that can't be duplicated in subpar males. Thats why I choose Archive they did the hard work to get to were they are today. Id love to trade some cuts when the time comes. Ive been a long time member and love my RIU family. This is my goto for helpfull awesome people with great hearts. I will say baby those seeds and don't just do a half pk hunt do 4 seed germinations just in case there is a problem you didn't ruin the entire batch but it takes the extra few days trust me its worth it with High end seed like you have but to each their own nothing wrong with popping a few but thats a mistake newbs do and once you get some harvests under the belt you'll not do that because the chances of you getting the best keeper in the group is slim and thats the point of growing from seed fem or reg doesn't matter its a oheno hunt everytime that has to be done to cull the worst and tell the difference between the best and onec you do this and smoke them all you'll see its a lottery of sorts so increase your chances of winning by playing all your numbers and you'll see what I mean after you do it and test each smoke to decide you'll prob get 1-3 true keeepers per Archive pk ranging from Mom to Dad and in-between but those mediocre ones will look fire to a degree and if you didn't have the true keepers to tell them apart you'd probably be somewhat happy but also can be sort of not thinking thats what the strain has to offer but each pk of seeds has this lottery of keepers and no keepers in them but you don't wanna have to slow that process down anymore then you have to by only doing 3 or 4 thinking you don't have the space lol everyone has the space but it's how big you grow them makes the difference. I do my hunts in 1gal Milk jugs or even. 5gal jugs for more space but still get a gr8 size plant if I cut the laterla branching off just to see the bud structure and calyx to leaf ratio but cut the top off the jug living the most u can or make it a shorty lol however you like poke holes in bottom for drainage fill with your favorite medium BushDr. Makes gr8 Coco with Mycrobes but these pots takes up less space 1-2wk veg max then flip dependingnon pheno I get 25-40g per plant and hunt 3x as many as the average guy but Im doing them fast yet I have each mom in a .5gal jug taking least space possible for the chop once they have been chosen then I can drop that keeper in a 3-5gal pot depending on veg room capabilities. Its tricky to rock around the clock ontime but if you get a good plan and really sit and think about it before you start you'll get so much more done and start off growing with success. If your wanting to do bottle nutrients please don't use synthetic regardless what some nutsack says lol its a organic plant it needs organic food to achieve pinnacle status but Roots Organic is the best choices for the cost hands down or just go the Build a Soil way if your really wanting to take the heady growing route. LoL long story Long AF.sorry


Right lol great friend. Flavour pack is Hollywood pure kush x moonbow male. Should be heat I’ve grown a hpk cross from bodhi was definitely fire and I love the moonbow flavor. Just got my order of rainbow belts 2.0 lemonheads and some kirkwood og that a buddy is gonna run.


----------



## higher self (Apr 9, 2021)

Shastafarian said:


> Yo thats the kind of buddy Im looking for lol. I was wanting White Gold so bad Biscotti x Dosi Thats gonna be stellar but I had to snag them Rainbow Belts and Dark Rainbow instead yet what you have is beyond fire there and the Grimace is the original Grimace Og they just using less words since its their only one named that but Im curious whats Flavor Pack ? I had bought Archive as my first quality seeds ever grown and never looked back after they have been vital to my growing success but not every pk have I found the keeper I was after I had issues with Casper and Rudeboi Og but It could have been a number if reasons other then the seeds but I know its hard to guarantee a keeper in every pk unless you have a true stud male then hell bring that consistency with the offspring that can't be duplicated in subpar males. Thats why I choose Archive they did the hard work to get to were they are today. Id love to trade some cuts when the time comes. Ive been a long time member and love my RIU family. This is my goto for helpfull awesome people with great hearts. I will say baby those seeds and don't just do a half pk hunt do 4 seed germinations just in case there is a problem you didn't ruin the entire batch but it takes the extra few days trust me its worth it with High end seed like you have but to each their own nothing wrong with popping a few but thats a mistake newbs do and once you get some harvests under the belt you'll not do that because the chances of you getting the best keeper in the group is slim and thats the point of growing from seed fem or reg doesn't matter its a oheno hunt everytime that has to be done to cull the worst and tell the difference between the best and onec you do this and smoke them all you'll see its a lottery of sorts so increase your chances of winning by playing all your numbers and you'll see what I mean after you do it and test each smoke to decide you'll prob get 1-3 true keeepers per Archive pk ranging from Mom to Dad and in-between but those mediocre ones will look fire to a degree and if you didn't have the true keepers to tell them apart you'd probably be somewhat happy but also can be sort of not thinking thats what the strain has to offer but each pk of seeds has this lottery of keepers and no keepers in them but you don't wanna have to slow that process down anymore then you have to by only doing 3 or 4 thinking you don't have the space lol everyone has the space but it's how big you grow them makes the difference. I do my hunts in 1gal Milk jugs or even. 5gal jugs for more space but still get a gr8 size plant if I cut the laterla branching off just to see the bud structure and calyx to leaf ratio but cut the top off the jug living the most u can or make it a shorty lol however you like poke holes in bottom for drainage fill with your favorite medium BushDr. Makes gr8 Coco with Mycrobes but these pots takes up less space 1-2wk veg max then flip dependingnon pheno I get 25-40g per plant and hunt 3x as many as the average guy but Im doing them fast yet I have each mom in a .5gal jug taking least space possible for the chop once they have been chosen then I can drop that keeper in a 3-5gal pot depending on veg room capabilities. Its tricky to rock around the clock ontime but if you get a good plan and really sit and think about it before you start you'll get so much more done and start off growing with success. If your wanting to do bottle nutrients please don't use synthetic regardless what some nutsack says lol its a organic plant it needs organic food to achieve pinnacle status but Roots Organic is the best choices for the cost hands down or just go the Build a Soil way if your really wanting to take the heady growing route. LoL long story Long AF.sorry


100! Besides the lack of paragraphs lol, I like the way you think, especially about the hunts. I want to go back to my 1 gallon or less days instead of going big & dealing with mold & bottlenecking my veg space  Also going back to organics in a coco mix!


----------



## quiescent (Apr 9, 2021)

higher self said:


> 100! Besides the lack of paragraphs lol, I like the way you think, especially about the hunts. I want to go back to my 1 gallon or less days instead of going big & dealing with mold & bottlenecking my veg space  Also going back to organics in a coco mix!


I tried a side by side with the standard 33% peat or coco/compost/aeration and found that it would have been better with less compost. It was hard to not overwater a plant or two per light in that mix using a wand. If I were to try it again maybe 50 coco/30 aeration/20 compost, especially in small pots.

I also added an extra cup of oyster shell and gypsum to the coco mix. I think that was a tad heavy but I had no ill results.


----------



## higher self (Apr 9, 2021)

quiescent said:


> I tried a side by side with the standard 33% peat or coco/compost/aeration and found that it would have been better with less compost. It was hard to not overwater a plant or two per light in that mix using a wand. If I were to try it again maybe 50 coco/30 aeration/20 compost, especially in small pots.
> 
> I also added an extra cup of oyster shell and gypsum to the coco mix. I think that was a tad heavy but I had no ill results.


I'm doing about a 50/50 coco peat mix in 2 gallon hempy empy buckets. I like hempy but feel like the water in the 2 inches of perlite gets nasty & funky, the roots never really grow into the perlite. As long as I keep them watered I think the 2 inch res is unnecessary. I used to flower in those small 4 inch square black pots which is about 2qts or so. I'll probably break out my blumats when I go back to smaller pots.

I use a lil bit of oyster shell as well in a coots type of amendment formula.


----------



## Jug Stomper (Apr 13, 2021)

Those who are familiar with Archive packs, I think I got ripped off by Attitude seed bank.

I ordered a pack from them because it wasn't in stock anywhere else, Cake Face, recieved my package a few days ago and they took the seeds out of the breeders pack and sowwed them into a skirt. It did have the label and strain name cut off the breeder pack and placed in the little baggy, BUT the red flag is there are 13 seeds, was supposed be 12! Hard for me to believe an Archive pack was off count.
Question is, anyone ever recieved a pack of Archive with 13 seeds in it and what do you guys think, sketch city?


----------



## higher self (Apr 13, 2021)

Jug Stomper said:


> Those who are familiar with Archive packs, I think I got ripped off by Attitude seed bank.
> 
> I ordered a pack from them because it wasn't in stock anywhere else, Cake Face, recieved my package a few days ago and they took the seeds out of the breeders pack and sowwed them into a skirt. It did have the label and strain name cut off the breeder pack and placed in the little baggy, BUT the red flag is there are 13 seeds, was supposed be 12! Hard for me to believe an Archive pack was off count.
> Question is, anyone ever recieved a pack of Archive with 13 seeds in it and what do you guys think, sketch city?


Red flag over one extra seed lol. You should be good though thats how they ship if you didn't choose to ship in original packaging. Ive ordered from less reputable places than Attitude & it always was what I ordered. Although you won't know until you grow um!


----------



## bodhipop (Apr 13, 2021)

Jug Stomper said:


> Those who are familiar with Archive packs, I think I got ripped off by Attitude seed bank.
> 
> I ordered a pack from them because it wasn't in stock anywhere else, Cake Face, recieved my package a few days ago and they took the seeds out of the breeders pack and sowwed them into a skirt. It did have the label and strain name cut off the breeder pack and placed in the little baggy, BUT the red flag is there are 13 seeds, was supposed be 12! Hard for me to believe an Archive pack was off count.
> Question is, anyone ever recieved a pack of Archive with 13 seeds in it and what do you guys think, sketch city?


Naw you're all good! They wouldn't try to rip you off.


----------



## JewelRunner (Apr 13, 2021)

Jug Stomper said:


> Those who are familiar with Archive packs, I think I got ripped off by Attitude seed bank.
> 
> I ordered a pack from them because it wasn't in stock anywhere else, Cake Face, recieved my package a few days ago and they took the seeds out of the breeders pack and sowwed them into a skirt. It did have the label and strain name cut off the breeder pack and placed in the little baggy, BUT the red flag is there are 13 seeds, was supposed be 12! Hard for me to believe an Archive pack was off count.
> Question is, anyone ever recieved a pack of Archive with 13 seeds in it and what do you guys think, sketch city?


my race fuel pack had extra only archive pack I’ve bought


----------



## Jug Stomper (Apr 14, 2021)

higher self said:


> Red flag over one extra seed lol. You should be good though thats how they ship if you didn't choose to ship in original packaging. Ive ordered from less reputable places than Attitude & it always was what I ordered. Although you won't know until you grow um!


Thanks man


----------



## Jug Stomper (Apr 14, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> my race fuel pack had extra only archive pack I’ve bought


Good to hear!


----------



## Houstini (Apr 14, 2021)

GrassBurner said:


> Hell yeah  I went to herm city with a Goji og, turned out to be some fire on the mountain  I read somewhere that growing a mother, and flowering clones could help reduce herm occurrence? Thanks for the heads up, I appreciate it  I'll post some pictures once they are up and running. Also popped a couple fem Dough-Lato's, gonna try a small dwc setup for the first time.


To keep this on topic, Fletcher has talked about some of the most amazing things we come across are herm prone. This is why we have so many clone only’s of questionable origin.
I’ve grown goji and made/grown out f2s of it. Beautiful plant, excellent frost and terpene profile but it’s a Difficult line for sure, there’s a lot of heat in there even if it has a higher than average tendency to throw boy parts. 
everyone talks about getting stable seeds, but the gems come from far more sketchy origins.


----------



## GrassBurner (Apr 14, 2021)

Houstini said:


> To keep this on topic, Fletcher has talked about some of the most amazing things we come across are herm prone. This is why we have so many clone only’s of questionable origin.
> I’ve grown goji and made/grown out f2s of it. Beautiful plant, excellent frost and terpene profile but it’s a Difficult line for sure, there’s a lot of heat in there even if it has a higher than average tendency to throw boy parts.
> everyone talks about getting stable seeds, but the gems come from far more sketchy origins.


I'm popping a couple of the seeds I pulled from that Goji plant tonight. It packed a serious punch. Definitely worth the trouble. I sent some seeds to my buddies, that kind of fire needs to be spread


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 15, 2021)

Houstini said:


> To keep this on topic, Fletcher has talked about some of the most amazing things we come across are herm prone. This is why we have so many clone only’s of questionable origin.
> I’ve grown goji and made/grown out f2s of it. Beautiful plant, excellent frost and terpene profile but it’s a Difficult line for sure, there’s a lot of heat in there even if it has a higher than average tendency to throw boy parts.
> everyone talks about getting stable seeds, but the gems come from far more sketchy origins.


It’s because our most prized traits are recessive. 
This is where line work is critical, the the only way to get that trait separated from the expression you want.


----------



## Houstini (Apr 15, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> It’s because our most prized traits are recessive.
> This is where line work is critical, the the only way to get that trait separated from the expression you want.


And the difficult part is that as we stabilize lines and bottleneck certain traits, the phenomenal outliers really start to disappear. Line work is extremely important, but the beauties tend to misbehave. For instance I have a cross I’ve made that is terribly herm prone, I’ll never do any further work with it but I found a great cut that consistently tests high that I’ll keep around.


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 16, 2021)

Houstini said:


> And the difficult part is that as we stabilize lines and bottleneck certain traits, the phenomenal outliers really start to disappear. Line work is extremely important, but the beauties tend to misbehave. For instance I have a cross I’ve made that is terribly herm prone, I’ll never do any further work with it but I found a great cut that consistently tests high that I’ll keep around.


Selection is everything, sometimes it takes many years.


----------



## chowmein (Apr 17, 2021)

any info on tropical fusion?


----------



## bigbongloads (Apr 17, 2021)

chowmein said:


> any info on tropical fusion?


The mother is Pineapple Express x zkittlez x some og cut. Seen it mentioned on ig. That’s all I’ve seen


----------



## chowmein (Apr 17, 2021)

Highhawyn! said:


> Yep, pollen chuckers  Good One
> 
> Just something for the rest of us non-pollen chuckers to look forward too   Go get um my braddah!! Cheee
> 
> Aloha


brodda that looks sexy


----------



## poundofyourfinest (Apr 17, 2021)

Rainbow belts fem second pack


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Apr 19, 2021)

Flavour Packs started!!


----------



## nickynick233 (Apr 20, 2021)

anyone have a pack of rainbow belts 2.0 they would sell?


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 20, 2021)

Arichive had a huge restock of over 100 strains and 20% off but im just now finding out so most of it is sold out already 

i got RudeBoi OG


----------



## Houstini (Apr 21, 2021)

A little white Tahoe cookie day 57. Archive shop cut


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (May 3, 2021)

Like 10 days later than i wanted to send these out, but all good, should have results by this weekend. Flavour Packs. Raggedy lil clones in front are ThugPug PBBs


----------



## skuba (May 3, 2021)

Does anyone have any info on The Beavs? Asking for a friend


----------



## TWOMP (May 3, 2021)

StinkBomb
NorCal cat piss x Face off OG bx1

Hopefully it’s that fire


----------



## bigbongloads (May 3, 2021)

skuba said:


> Does anyone have any info on The Beavs? Asking for a friend
> 
> View attachment 4893736


There was no info released on purpose you have to grow them to have any idea what they are.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (May 3, 2021)

skuba said:


> Does anyone have any info on The Beavs? Asking for a friend
> 
> View attachment 4893736


No available info on these, as stated apparently by design. I'll take em off your hands if you don't feel like rolling the dice, lol


----------



## Houstini (May 3, 2021)

As an Oregon State fan, go beavs!


----------



## Cannacal04 (May 11, 2021)

Has anyone popped any of the OGKB bx beans or everyone just bought to put them away?  
Was looking forward to seeing some on here


----------



## ilovereggae (May 13, 2021)

Cannacal04 said:


> That should have some wild purple berry/cherry terps, i went with cherry pie x faceoff cause i was scared of herms with both parents only thing you might have to look out for


I grew some crosses a friend made w Sweet Thang & Gelato and they were all awesome but one pheno fucking amazing. Didn't keep clones but I've got another batch coming and gonna hunt those to find it back. 



originalphenohunters said:


> I don't even grow the seed plants themselves anymore. I just flower the mature clones I take off them as soon as they show sex. Trash the seed plants. I've found this to be faster at finding the performance clone rather than the performance seed plant. And the herm traits in a lot of the more modern stuff is minimized or more apparent and can be culled.


this ^. I was told from my old head that this also let's the plants acclimate to your microclimate. If I have space I'll just keep the seed plant as a mom so once I know which is the keeper I can get a bunch of cuts right away.


----------



## pulver (May 13, 2021)

What happened to the Archive website?


----------



## Token Dankies (May 14, 2021)

A lot of websites are just up for renewal, could be that...


----------



## Freshbakd (May 20, 2021)

pulver said:


> What happened to the Archive website?


Dunno if you guys have checked but it says site will be back next month if you go there now.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 20, 2021)

Check out lubdanugs slurricane on ig. Looks pretty fire.


----------



## Freshbakd (May 25, 2021)

Simple observation now having grown out dough lato and rainbow belts. Very likely most moonbow crosses will be smaller plants with minimal stretch. Both had similar structure and size. Not ones to reach for the light as they say. Nothing wrong with that, just good to know what your in for. I would gladly grow either again and will of course.


----------



## CaliWorthington (May 30, 2021)

Got 4 Rocket Fuel females out of 5 seeds. They all look good, way out performed everything else this run, but I don't think there's a keeper. None of them has enough OG Kush or Sour Diesel flavor for me. Maybe after curing one will stand out.


----------



## Cannacal04 (Jun 1, 2021)

Sum more grimace seeds going down, I'm either gonna pop a few more scooby snacks or a couple dub bubs soon. Really wanna get into the hellraiser but I'm gonna hold off and get into one of my sincity or thugpug packs


----------



## CrvenaZvezda (Jun 2, 2021)

Spacewalker


----------



## Cannacal04 (Jun 2, 2021)

CrvenaZvezda said:


> Spacewalker
> 
> View attachment 4915179View attachment 4915180


I feel like this is a rare find i have never seen pictures or seeds of this had to google it. How are the terps? the headband x dosi leaners must be skull crushing potent


----------



## CrvenaZvezda (Jun 2, 2021)

Cannacal04 said:


> I feel like this is a rare find i have never seen pictures or seeds of this had to google it. How are the terps? the headband x dosi leaners must be skull crushing potent


Potent indeed, doesn’t look like anything special but as they say looks can be deceiving. 

Nose was very bright almost citrus like with a pronounced diesel back end. Taste had similar characteristics to the aromas.

Very stout bushy plant that will benefit from training and has potential to really produce. I had a bunch of 6 foot trees running at the time and then this 3 foot fat bush so she was a pain but the smoke was well worth it.


----------



## GrassBurner (Jun 10, 2021)

Dough-Lato at day 40 of flower


Sweet Thang at day 40 of flower


----------



## Cannacal04 (Jun 10, 2021)

GrassBurner said:


> Dough-Lato at day 40 of flower
> View attachment 4920147
> 
> Sweet Thang at day 40 of flower
> View attachment 4920149


how is the sweet thang smelling?


----------



## K81.UK (Jun 10, 2021)

Was just about to buy a pack of Do si dos as it’s my fav strain but I’m tempted by french toast.


----------



## DarkVoidCollectibles (Jun 10, 2021)

Cannacal04 said:


> Has anyone popped any of the OGKB bx beans or everyone just bought to put them away?
> Was looking forward to seeing some on here


Popped some on the first drop at Chalice. Don't have any pics but they were incredible, hard to pick a keeper. All really potent and terp rich. Made some crosses with a male that I'm gonna start running through soon. I wouldn't hesitate in sprouting those.


----------



## CaliWorthington (Jun 10, 2021)

K81.UK said:


> Was just about to buy a pack of Do si dos as it’s my fav strain but I’m tempted by french toast.


I have a pack of Dosidos F2 #22 from the first drop that I'm gonna pop soon.


----------



## GrassBurner (Jun 10, 2021)

Smells like a sour melon gummy bear @Cannacal04


----------



## VTHIZZ (Jun 10, 2021)

Anyone running Code Blue?

Just grabbed the last pack from terpyseeds


----------



## K81.UK (Jun 10, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> I have a pack of Dosidos F2 #22 from the first drop that I'm gonna pop soon.


Thats what I’m hoping to pick up before they’re all gone. Just hope they have been stored correctly.


----------



## CaliWorthington (Jun 11, 2021)

K81.UK said:


> Thats what I’m hoping to pick up before they’re all gone. Just hope they have been stored correctly.


The original drop of Dosidos F2 was in 2017 IIRC, no later than 2018. I'm pretty sure anything available now is from a more recent drop. It's probably still the same.


----------



## K81.UK (Jun 12, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> The original drop of Dosidos F2 was in 2017 IIRC, no later than 2018. I'm pretty sure anything available now is from a more recent drop. It's probably still the same.


Being in the U.K. some stock sits a bit longer. Especially regular seeds.

Im just wondering if it would be wise to keep a dosidos mother with its tendency to hermie?


----------



## CaliWorthington (Jun 12, 2021)

K81.UK said:


> Being in the U.K. some stock sits a bit longer. Especially regular seeds.
> 
> Im just wondering if it would be wise to keep a dosidos mother with its tendency to hermie?


True, 90% of seed sales in Europe are feminized.

Flower the seed plants and keep the clone from the best one that doesn't herm.


----------



## Cannacal04 (Jun 12, 2021)

K81.UK said:


> Being in the U.K. some stock sits a bit longer. Especially regular seeds.
> 
> Im just wondering if it would be wise to keep a dosidos mother with its tendency to hermie?


If you have an entire pack, work the line a bit if you want to lessen herms. F3s and onwards hopefully would have very little


----------



## K81.UK (Jun 13, 2021)

All the sellers advertising dosidos don’t actually have them in stock.

Trying to decide between Lemon Dos si dos and french toast. Which of these 2 is least likely to hermie?


----------



## Zipz55 (Jun 14, 2021)

Melon Fizz i flowered 12/12 from seed 

low terps,not much frost but the high is decent...sativa leaning high

Flash






No Flash


----------



## K81.UK (Jun 16, 2021)

Has anyone run Puro Loco?

Im thinking it might be as bit shorter due to the genetics?


----------



## Cannacal04 (Jun 16, 2021)

K81.UK said:


> Has anyone run Puro Loco?
> 
> Im thinking it might be as bit shorter due to the genetics?


Search it in the thread I'm sure someone has


----------



## K81.UK (Jun 16, 2021)

Cannacal04 said:


> Search it in the thread I'm sure someone has


I found it earlier around page 118.

So many crosses its hard to choose.


----------



## Cannacal04 (Jun 16, 2021)

K81.UK said:


> I found it earlier around page 118.
> 
> So many crosses its hard to choose.


I know i have a bunch of gear and still want a tahiti lime pack and probably one of the HPK x's. I better get a female out of the 3 grimace and 3 scooby snacks seeds


----------



## Cannacal04 (Jun 17, 2021)

3 grimace are up, interested to see if this mutant goes anywhere I had to open the leafs for it and was 5+ days behind the others on breaking ground


----------



## GrassBurner (Jun 17, 2021)

Doughlato smelling just like a lemon Starburst


----------



## K81.UK (Jun 18, 2021)

Showboat sounds nice but I’m guessing the chance of getting a good example from a pack of 12 regulars is slim?


----------



## Cannacal04 (Jun 18, 2021)

K81.UK said:


> Showboat sounds nice but I’m guessing the chance of getting a good example from a pack of 12 regulars is slim?


If you have access to the doughlato fems thats probably a for sure winner seems like everyone here thats run it found something good. The new moonbow fems most of them have not been posted about here at all and the ones that have people diddnt seem super excited. I bet you would still find a nice pheno of showboat even if you only got a couple girls, its got moonbow in it and fletch really seems to like working with it not to mention the dosi dad


----------



## K81.UK (Jun 18, 2021)

Cannacal04 said:


> If you have access to the doughlato fems thats probably a for sure winner seems like everyone here thats run it found something good. The new moonbow fems most of them have not been posted about here at all and the ones that have people diddnt seem super excited. I bet you would still find a nice pheno of showboat even if you only got a couple girls, its got moonbow in it and fletch really seems to like working with it not to mention the dosi dad


Dosi and moonbow were my first picks but they are sold out everywhere.

Doughlato fems are sold out too. Only archive fems I can get are puro loco and tropical fusion.


----------



## GrassBurner (Jun 18, 2021)

I've been wanting to grab the Showboat for a while. My Dough-Lato I got going now is a Moonbow leaner due to the lemon smell, at least that's what I was told. I'd snatch the Showboat up, gotta be some fire in there.


----------



## Cannacal04 (Jun 18, 2021)

K81.UK said:


> Dosi and moonbow were my first picks but they are sold out everywhere.
> 
> Doughlato fems are sold out too. Only archive fems I can get are puro loco and tropical fusion.


In that case i say showboat


----------



## K81.UK (Jun 18, 2021)

GrassBurner said:


> I've been wanting to grab the Showboat for a while. My Dough-Lato I got going now is a Moonbow leaner due to the lemon smell, at least that's what I was told. I'd snatch the Showboat up, gotta be some fire in there.





Cannacal04 said:


> In that case i say showboat


Thanks for the advice.

It’s hard work buying beanz these days. 

I’ve found a site claiming to have dosidos #18 and #22. Need to check them out. Can’t find any feedback.


----------



## Fatshill (Jun 21, 2021)

K81.UK said:


> Dosi and moonbow were my first picks but they are sold out everywhere.
> 
> Doughlato fems are sold out too. Only archive fems I can get are puro loco and tropical fusion.


doughlato fems are in stock on archive's site. just a heads up, as of 6/22/21


----------



## CaliWorthington (Jun 22, 2021)

A friend of mine liked the Rocket Fuel. Turns out the two I kept mother plants of are the best, #1 and #4. He's been smoking this Ill OG that's totally watered down with haze and cookies now. It doesn't taste like OG Kush at all anymore. So a couple average Rocket Fuel phenos are actually pretty good. I'll run a few of them until something better comes along, which it's likely to soon.


----------



## GrassBurner (Jun 25, 2021)

Sweet Thang getting frosty


----------



## GrassBurner (Jun 25, 2021)

Since you're here, let me get a whopper with cheese, and a large Mellow Yellow


----------



## Northeastbudz (Jun 26, 2021)

Found a decent yielder out of six females from a pack of ogkb bx1. They all have similar terps kinda nutty with some berry in there, I am no good at describing terps. Mostly very low yielders. Plenty of frost.


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Jun 26, 2021)

Northeastbudz said:


> Found a decent yielder out of six females from a pack of ogkb bx1. They all have similar terps kinda nutty with some berry in there, I am no good at describing terps. Mostly very low yielders. Plenty of frost.


Got any pics?


----------



## Northeastbudz (Jun 27, 2021)

mikeyboy2121 said:


> Got any pics?


I will try to get some tonight. The hps makes it difficult


----------



## K81.UK (Jun 27, 2021)

Northeastbudz said:


> Found a decent yielder out of six females from a pack of ogkb bx1. They all have similar terps kinda nutty with some berry in there, I am no good at describing terps. Mostly very low yielders. Plenty of frost.


I hope I get as lucky with showboat.


----------



## Northeastbudz (Jun 27, 2021)

K81.UK said:


> I hope I get as lucky with showboat.


I have had good luck with all of archives gear, usually some not so great phenos mixed in but the keepers are worth it


----------



## K81.UK (Jun 27, 2021)

Northeastbudz said:


> I have had good luck with all of archives gear, usually some not so great phenos mixed in but the keepers are worth it


If get a keeper outta the pack it will be worth it.

This is my first time with regular seeds.


----------



## Northeastbudz (Jun 27, 2021)

K81.UK said:


> If get a keeper outta the pack it will be worth it.
> 
> This is my first time with regular seeds.


Im sure you will.


----------



## Cannacal04 (Jun 29, 2021)

Is the purp urkle known for having some very slow mutant phenos? The leafs look nothing like my other 2 grimace seeds currently going or the male I had previously and nothing like the 3 scooby snack males I had so I'm guessing it's leaning that way? 
The 3 bottom are more scooby snacks just out of the dirt yesterday, think I'm gonna pop one dub bub along with it and do an all archive run save the cin city and thug pug 4 later


----------



## quiescent (Jul 1, 2021)

Cannacal04 said:


> View attachment 4933208View attachment 4933209
> Is the purp urkle known for having some very slow mutant phenos? The leafs look nothing like my other 2 grimace seeds currently going or the male I had previously and nothing like the 3 scooby snack males I had so I'm guessing it's leaning that way?
> The 3 bottom are more scooby snacks just out of the dirt yesterday, think I'm gonna pop one dub bub along with it and do an all archive run save the cin city and thug pug 4 later


Urkle does have some slower growers pop up in a smaller percentage of the population.

Do you think it's possibly getting too much light? I start my seeds under lower light conditions than I would give my bigger plants. Maybe try putting them under the shade of a bigger plant if you only have one veg space.


----------



## Cannacal04 (Jul 1, 2021)

quiescent said:


> Urkle does have some slower growers pop up in a smaller percentage of the population.
> 
> Do you think it's possibly getting too much light? I start my seeds under lower light conditions than I would give my bigger plants. Maybe try putting them under the shade of a bigger plant if you only have one veg space.


I will do that see if it helps at all, the other 2 grimace that i assume to be males are alot further ahead. Hopefully the slow one its a female `don't mind waiting. The light is a 60wQB


----------



## Jug Stomper (Jul 2, 2021)

Cake Face 30 days or so in


----------



## quiescent (Jul 2, 2021)

Cannacal04 said:


> I will do that see if it helps at all, the other 2 grimace that i assume to be males are alot further ahead. Hopefully the slow one its a female `don't mind waiting. The light is a 60wQB


Seedlings can be really finicky, they've gotta adjust to every stress in your environment in real time. They get slowed up pretty easily.

Another thing I thought about is dark cycle, are you running 24/0? Some plants do better than others at 24 but they'd all be happier at 16-18. Like you; plant's growth, repair and recovery take place during their night time. With no night the daily limit of photons it can absorb is always exceeded, especially on a tiny plant, and your roots stagnate.


----------



## numberfour (Jul 2, 2021)

Rainbow Belts #3 x Pirates Milk #1 = Rainbow Milk 


Pirates Milk is Cereal Milk x Candy Rain from Tiki Madman


----------



## Cannacal04 (Jul 2, 2021)

quiescent said:


> Seedlings can be really finicky, they've gotta adjust to every stress in your environment in real time. They get slowed up pretty easily.
> 
> Another thing I thought about is dark cycle, are you running 24/0? Some plants do better than others at 24 but they'd all be happier at 16-18. Like you; plant's growth, repair and recovery take place during their night time. With no night the daily limit of photons it can absorb is always exceeded, especially on a tiny plant, and your roots stagnate.


I run around 18/6 never 24 on, ill usually turn the light on upon waking up and off the last thing before i go to bed so they always get somewhere around 6-8 hours of sleep time. I'll keep that in mind though i dont usually baby my seedlings much just toss em in let them go for like a month but maybe i could get them to get going faster with a bit more babying


----------



## quiescent (Jul 2, 2021)

Cannacal04 said:


> I run around 18/6 never 24 on, ill usually turn the light on upon waking up and off the last thing before i go to bed so they always get somewhere around 6-8 hours of sleep time. I'll keep that in mind though i dont usually baby my seedlings much just toss em in let them go for like a month but maybe i could get them to get going faster with a bit more babying


Right on, could be growing at max potential for all we know. Hopefully you find something nice out of those, love me some urkle.


----------



## BigRed469 (Jul 2, 2021)

Cannacal04 said:


> I will do that see if it helps at all, the other 2 grimace that i assume to be males are alot further ahead. Hopefully the slow one its a female `don't mind waiting. The light is a 60wQB


I sprouted 3 out of my pack of Grimace, I ended up with two males and a slow short growing female, very heavy Urkle leaning. It didn't get very big or produce very much but the quality was top notch fire. Unfortunately I didn't clone it, so here's to hoping I find another one of the same pheno in the rest of my pack


----------



## K81.UK (Jul 2, 2021)

Show boat seeds don’t look very impressive. Hopefully ugly ducklings.


----------



## GrassBurner (Jul 5, 2021)

Sweet Thang around day 65


----------



## wackytbakky01112 (Jul 7, 2021)

Any feedback on Lemon Heads vs Oregon Oranges? Lemonheads popped above soil 5/5 as of today.


----------



## numberfour (Jul 8, 2021)

Gelato 41 x Dosidos #6


----------



## Cannacal04 (Jul 8, 2021)

3 in the back are the grimace I am sure the larger 2 are males with the rate of growth, front 3 scooby snacks and from what I can remember from the last couple they seem to all have the same leafs as the face off leaners, hope they aren't all males


----------



## BigRed469 (Jul 8, 2021)

Cannacal04 said:


> View attachment 4939763
> 3 in the back are the grimace I am sure the larger 2 are males with the rate of growth, front 3 scooby snacks and from what I can remember from the last couple they seem to all have the same leafs as the face off leaners, hope they aren't all males


Fwiw I had a Hellraiser OG that was super fast to veg and got very lanky, turned out to be a female which surprised me because my other shorter bushy one that grew like a typical female ended up being a dude. The tall lanky female ended up being pretty face-off heavy.


----------



## Cannacal04 (Jul 9, 2021)

BigRed469 said:


> Fwiw I had a Hellraiser OG that was super fast to veg and got very lanky, turned out to be a female which surprised me because my other shorter bushy one that grew like a typical female ended up being a dude. The tall lanky female ended up being pretty face-off heavy.


Interesting, good to know as i have a pack of hellraiser and would be pleasantly surprised if one of these grimace had those traits. Scooby snacks gonna catchup to that slower one soon lol. None of them have much of a smell to them atm


----------



## numberfour (Jul 10, 2021)

Dub Bub
(Kush Mints x Dosidos)


----------



## Cannacal04 (Jul 10, 2021)

numberfour said:


> Dub Bub
> (Kush Mints x Dosidos)
> View attachment 4940411


I cant wait to get into my pack of this, how are the terps


----------



## numberfour (Jul 11, 2021)

Cannacal04 said:


> I cant wait to get into my pack of this, how are the terps


Real nice. Dub Bub pictured, spearmint hits you first, little spice then a thick kush kick. All plants were either spearmint or kush dominant. Its one of the better freebies I've flowered in the past few years, sure you'll find something good.


----------



## numberfour (Jul 11, 2021)

Rainbow Belts #6

Grows like a demented octopus, branches going off here, there and everywhere but the nose and frost are making up for it.


----------



## TWOMP (Jul 13, 2021)

‍


----------



## skuba (Jul 13, 2021)

numberfour said:


> Rainbow Belts #6
> View attachment 4941072
> Grows like a demented octopus, branches going off here, there and everywhere but the nose and frost are making up for it.


Looks great, what’s the nose like so far?


----------



## Fatshill (Jul 13, 2021)

TWOMP said:


> View attachment 4942101‍


sick to know the freebies are random. I grabbed a pack of Dough-lato and my freebie was a Slurricane F1 (6 fem Freebie)


----------



## Northeastbudz (Jul 13, 2021)

Im harvesting my ogkb bx1 next friday,they are all very much incredible i didn't think they were going to yield well but I was wrong, one short squat rediculous yielder I think it can out yield apple fritter and the rest are very nice ultra frosty . I am going to re run 4 out of the 6 because I cant decide on a keeper. 
I will most likely post some dried flower pics after I harvest, pics under hps are pretty much useless and im not going to turn the lights on in my room when the hps are off just to take pictures.


----------



## Cannacal04 (Jul 13, 2021)

Northeastbudz said:


> Im harvesting my ogkb bx1 next friday,they are all very much incredible i didn't think they were going to yield well but I was wrong, one short squat rediculous yielder I think it can out yield apple fritter and the rest are very nice ultra frosty . I am going to re run 4 out of the 6 because I cant decide on a keeper.
> I will most likely post some dried flower pics after I harvest, pics under hps are pretty much useless and im not going to turn the lights on in my room when the hps are off just to take pictures.


How is the apple fritter? i am guessing you have run a bunch of his stuff?


----------



## Northeastbudz (Jul 13, 2021)

Cannacal04 said:


> How is the apple fritter? i am guessing you have run a bunch of his stuff?


I meant the apple fritter clone only . I have only run the ogkb bx1 and faceoff ix3 recently. Both stellar still kicking myself for not cloning the faceoff awesome terps and potency . I ran a couple different og crosses a couple years back and have always been impressed, you do get some shitty plants here and there but the keepers are well worth it. I want to run doughlato at some point but I just have to much stuff to get through at this point.


----------



## TWOMP (Jul 13, 2021)

Fatshill said:


> sick to know the freebies are random. I grabbed a pack of Dough-lato and my freebie was a Slurricane F1 (6 fem Freebie)


I bought StinkBomb regs around 4/20 sale and Dough-lato at the end of June and I didn’t get anything free with the StinkBomb, I was very happy to see the Dub Bub. I don’t think they give freebies every time.


----------



## TWOMP (Jul 13, 2021)

StinkBomb Male Smells like ammonia funk gas


----------



## Fatshill (Jul 13, 2021)

TWOMP said:


> I bought StinkBomb regs around 4/20 sale and Dough-lato at the end of June and I didn’t get anything free with the StinkBomb, I was very happy to see the Dub Bub. I don’t think they give freebies every time.


Yeah I wasn't expecting them but was pleasantly surprised to see!


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Jul 14, 2021)

Fatshill said:


> sick to know the freebies are random. I grabbed a pack of Dough-lato and my freebie was a Slurricane F1 (6 fem Freebie)


from where?


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 14, 2021)

I'm very tempted to snag up the #41 x dosidos...that strain would be hand down fire


----------



## numberfour (Jul 14, 2021)

skuba said:


> Looks great, what’s the nose like so far?


Its really nice and just like when you open a bag of skittles


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jul 14, 2021)

I'll throw up some pics of the Archive Slurricane F1 freebie fems I just ran. Flowered 3 of them at just 3 weeks from seed sprout and chopped them all at 8 weeks. The greener one yield the best and smokes way better than the purple. Smells and tastes like creamy peanut butter. The purple smells more grape kush like, but the flavor is not there.


----------



## Cannacal04 (Jul 14, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> I'm very tempted to snag up the #41 x dosidos...that strain would be hand down fire


I dont think hes made any bad dosi x's honestly


----------



## AlienAthena (Jul 14, 2021)

where do y’all order Archive from?


----------



## CaliWorthington (Jul 14, 2021)

AlienAthena said:


> where do y’all order Archive from?


Seeds Here Now has a lot, and Archive Seed Bank has it's own website too.


----------



## TWOMP (Jul 14, 2021)

AlienAthena said:


> where do y’all order Archive from?


Archiveseedbank.com


----------



## Fatshill (Jul 14, 2021)

Tartaria Genetics said:


> from where?


I order directly from them Archive has a website


----------



## numberfour (Jul 18, 2021)

Rainbow Belts #3 - Lowers
(Zkittles x Moonbow 75)


----------



## higher self (Jul 25, 2021)

Yeah I might just leave the chuckers alone for awhile & get back to Archive gear. It's funny we gave him a hard time before in this thread for not providing any info on the Dosidos crosses now he is on point with the info on his website. I still have some throwback packs I need to pop but this new drop with Planet Purple F2 male #144  looks fire! Dude is putting in work!









Planet Purple F2 Male | Archive Seed Bank


The Planet Purple F2 Male #144 (Sunset Sherbet x Dosidos) x Moonbow) has proven to be an excellent pollen donor through the last 8 months of testing. He lends superior resin formation on nearly everything he touches. The resin density and trichome head size of the resultant progeny almost...




archiveseedbank.com


----------



## Zipz55 (Jul 25, 2021)

love Archives gear but im not paying $250-$300 for any pack


----------



## higher self (Jul 25, 2021)

I think Crossbow would be worth it especially since it's all his cuts. Dream Machine sounds good to me as well


----------



## Northeastbudz (Jul 25, 2021)

higher self said:


> Yeah I might just leave the chuckers alone for awhile & get back to Archive gear. It's funny we gave him a hard time before in this thread for not providing any info on the Dosidos crosses now he is on point with the info on his website. I still have some throwback packs I need to pop but this new drop with Planet Purple F2 male #144  looks fire! Dude is putting in work!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Archives gear is a bit pricey but in my opinion it doesn't disappoint.


----------



## higher self (Jul 25, 2021)

Northeastbudz said:


> Archives gear is a bit pricey but in my opinion it doesn't disappoint.


I bought all my packs from Glo for most part so got them for cheaper. If I did a 144+ selection for a f2 male I would be charging those prices as well. Compared to chuckers who have new males every few months with packs from 80-$150. I can do that kinda breeding myself with my old packs. Imo the chuckers gear is for pheno hunting so you need more than one pack anyways.


----------



## eastcoastled (Jul 25, 2021)

higher self said:


> I think Crossbow would be worth it especially since it's all his cuts. Dream Machine sounds good to me as well


They are all worth it for someone who grows flower for profit, and invests in their set up. $300 can easily turn to $300,000 in a few years for the right person. Half these guys bitching about seed prices have no problem buying dirty fake clones off strainly, and ruining their whole grow.


----------



## Northeastbudz (Jul 25, 2021)

higher self said:


> I bought all my packs from Glo for most part so got them for cheaper. If I did a 144+ selection for a f2 male I would be charging those prices as well. Compared to chuckers who have new males every few months with packs from 80-$150. I can do that kinda breeding myself with my old packs. Imo the chuckers gear is for pheno hunting so you need more than one pack anyways.


Sometimes you truly do get what you pay for. Allot of archives older crosses are 75-150 on there website which is a great deal i try to stay away from allot of hype im a big fan of og's in my opinion allot of the newer stuff is bred for bag appeal . I do have a couple packs from cannarado and sunken treasure seeds that I need to get to but ive never been letdown by archive and I've been doing this off and on for quite some time im just not very good at it.


----------



## higher self (Jul 25, 2021)

eastcoastled said:


> They are all worth it for someone who grows flower for profit, and invests in their set up. $300 can easily turn to $300,000 in a few years for the right person. Half these guys bitching about seed prices have no problem buying dirty fake clones off strainly, and ruining their whole grow.


He named the Ghost cross Blank Check bc he said folks are going to want to pay for a cut of that lol. All of them sound great, don't know much about Poison OG tho. I myself complain about seed prices but that's for these guys who have little to no rep only on instagram smh. Archive has been in the game creating heat before Dosidos. I agree if I had money to blow on Strainly clones I rather pick up these kinda packs from Archive, then have your own cuts.



Northeastbudz said:


> Sometimes you truly do get what you pay for. Allot of archives older crosses are 75-150 on there website which is a great deal i try to stay away from allot of hype im a big fan of og's in my opinion allot of the newer stuff is bred for bag appeal . I do have a couple packs from cannarado and sunken treasure seeds that I need to get to but ive never been letdown by archive and I've been doing this off and on for quite some time im just not very good at it.


Haven't ran anything since Rudeboi was around & still sitting on Dosidos F2 packs & I'm just getting into the new hype really. I like a good OG as well, Cookie & Sativa. Recently ran a Zkittlez cross that I liked so I'm interested in that now & see how Archive has been working with it alot.


----------



## Kndreyn (Jul 25, 2021)

Has anyone ran Archive's Faceoff IX? I've done some searching and can't find much about it anywhere.


----------



## Cannacal04 (Jul 25, 2021)

higher self said:


> Yeah I might just leave the chuckers alone for awhile & get back to Archive gear. It's funny we gave him a hard time before in this thread for not providing any info on the Dosidos crosses now he is on point with the info on his website. I still have some throwback packs I need to pop but this new drop with Planet Purple F2 male #144  looks fire! Dude is putting in work!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am so happy ive been building my collection of his older stuff, put grimace clones in my clone king 2-3 days ago hopefully they root in a week or so and i can sex the solo cups, going to top and put the scooby snacks in soon


----------



## Northeastbudz (Jul 25, 2021)

Kndreyn said:


> Has anyone ran Archive's Faceoff IX? I've done some searching and can't find much about it anywhere.


I ran last the faceoff og ix last winter ,I got 5 females out of the pack all but one were really nice, wish I would of cloned the really nice og pheno great terps frost and potency. They stretched like a typical og I topped them and flowered them at about 15 inches they finished around 4 feet tall, I hope this helps.


----------



## TWOMP (Jul 25, 2021)

Stink Bomb day 14 flower..... Ammonia, Gas, Puke, funk smells and a shitty pic


----------



## Kndreyn (Jul 25, 2021)

Northeastbudz said:


> I ran last the faceoff og ix last winter ,I got 5 females out of the pack all but one were really nice, wish I would of cloned the really nice og pheno great terps frost and potency. They stretched like a typical og I topped them and flowered them at about 15 inches they finished around 4 feet tall, I hope this helps.


Thanks Northeastbudz. I'll be looking forward to running them!


----------



## higher self (Jul 25, 2021)

Cannacal04 said:


> I am so happy ive been building my collection of his older stuff, put grimace clones in my clone king 2-3 days ago hopefully they root in a week or so and i can sex the solo cups, going to top and put the scooby snacks in soon


Slept on a lot of stuff! Some of the old gear is still up for reasonable prices like Northeastbudz said


----------



## Cannacal04 (Jul 26, 2021)

Grimace clones + a diff breeder strain only been a few days still waiting 4 some root action. Cloning the scooby snacks my next day off work


----------



## GrassBurner (Jul 27, 2021)

This Doughlato was on the brink of death in my dwc setup after I broke the tap root off. 

Put it in some soil, then into a sip. She thrived in the sip  


Smells like Pinesol and fresh rubber.


----------



## toomp (Jul 27, 2021)

higher self said:


> He named the Ghost cross Blank Check bc he said folks are going to want to pay for a cut of that lol. All of them sound great, don't know much about Poison OG tho. I myself complain about seed prices but that's for these guys who have little to no rep only on instagram smh. Archive has been in the game creating heat before Dosidos. I agree if I had money to blow on Strainly clones I rather pick up these kinda packs from Archive, then have your own cuts.
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't ran anything since Rudeboi was around & still sitting on Dosidos F2 packs & I'm just getting into the new hype really. I like a good OG as well, Cookie & Sativa. Recently ran a Zkittlez cross that I liked so I'm interested in that now & see how Archive has been working with it alot.


dosido f2s were really good 3 phenos all 3 were good


----------



## toomp (Jul 27, 2021)

GrassBurner said:


> This Doughlato was on the brink of death in my dwc setup after I broke the tap root off.
> View attachment 4952493
> Put it in some soil, then into a sip. She thrived in the sip
> View attachment 4952498
> ...


looks better than archives


----------



## GrassBurner (Jul 27, 2021)

toomp said:


> looks better than archives


Thanks!! She's a real beaut Clark


----------



## gardenofisle (Jul 28, 2021)

hello! what is the most hermie resistant strain of archive available in attitude would you recommend


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Jul 28, 2021)

Just saw on IG the Planet Purple release just got delayed.


----------



## higher self (Jul 28, 2021)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> Just saw on IG the Planet Purple release just got delayed.


I'm still on fence about copping a pack of something but I was hoping they will restock some older packs. Also considering the Papaya x Moonbow or Pure Thai/Face Off OG x Moonbow fems since I've never ran Archive fems before.


----------



## Kndreyn (Jul 28, 2021)

Got these in the mail today. Ordered online Saturday, and arrived today. That's nice service.


----------



## Cannacal04 (Jul 28, 2021)

higher self said:


> I'm still on fence about copping a pack of something but I was hoping they will restock some older packs. Also considering the Papaya x Moonbow or Pure Thai/Face Off OG x Moonbow fems since I've never ran Archive fems before.


i want double cross moonbow73xfaceoff, have heard no more faceoff related packs even old are gonna be made idk how sure that info is though


----------



## higher self (Jul 28, 2021)

Cannacal04 said:


> i want double cross moonbow73xfaceoff, have heard no more faceoff related packs even old are gonna be made idk how sure that info is though


Oh dang, that’s something to consider if that’s true. Wish they had some Rudeboi packs


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Jul 28, 2021)

Kndreyn said:


> Got these in the mail today. Ordered online Saturday, and arrived today. That's nice service.


Nice, any freebies when ordering direct?


----------



## Fatshill (Jul 29, 2021)

Tartaria Genetics said:


> Nice, any freebies when ordering direct?


not every time. I had two recent orders, one came with freebies, other did not.


----------



## toomp (Jul 29, 2021)

gardenofisle said:


> hello! what is the most hermie resistant strain of archive available in attitude would you recommend


Start with dosidos


----------



## gardenofisle (Jul 29, 2021)

toomp said:


> Start with dosidos


unfortunately it is not available in attitude seedbank.


----------



## numberfour (Jul 30, 2021)

gardenofisle said:


> hello! what is the most hermie resistant strain of archive available in attitude would you recommend


Out of Attitudes list I've only flowered Casper OG before, zero issues. I've popped G41 x Dosi, Royal Oak (G41 x Face Off bx1), Dub Bub (Kush Mints x Dosido) and Rainbow Belts (Zkittles x Moonbow75) with zero issues. Found Archive to produce some good solid crosses with some of the most uniform f1 plants I've come across.

If worried or in doubt remove any lowers which don't receive enough light and check daily.


----------



## numberfour (Jul 31, 2021)

Dub Bub
Dry sift rosin

plus little bit of half melted sift...lion or dog?


----------



## Cannacal04 (Jul 31, 2021)

Grimace #2 is a female, have 2 clones of it along with the others. I think my Temps were too high in the first room I had the cloner in were closer to 75° had no rooting action after a week or so ive moved it to a place where they're closer to 65° hope this will be the fix 
All the grimace and scooby snacks + a thing I'm gonna try and reveg. Cloned the top of one scooby snack last night need the other 2 to grow a bit still


----------



## toomp (Aug 1, 2021)

gardenofisle said:


> unfortunately it is not available in attitude seedbank.


I would try the valley vixen, or sugar biscuit


----------



## gardenofisle (Aug 2, 2021)

toomp said:


> I would try the valley vixen, or sugar biscuit


 for fem seed, which one will you choose; killer bees or tropical fusion?


----------



## Zipz55 (Aug 2, 2021)

gardenofisle said:


> for fem seed, which one will you choose; killer bees or tropical fusion?


Killer Bees if you prefer sativas,Tropical Fusion if prefer indicas


----------



## higher self (Aug 2, 2021)

So I picked up a pack of Ginger Tea (Pure Thai/Face off OG x Moonbow) for $80 shipped. This is what I found on the Pure Thai x Faceoff, not sure if same cuts are used but it's sounds nice 


 ” This one has been a long time comin. I gave the Pure Thai to @archiveseedbank in 2006 a bit before I gave him the FaceOff seeds that he selected his Face Off #4 from. After years of preserving the Pure Thai, he seeded her with the Face Off bx1 male. I’ve selected out of that line for traits similar to the Pure Thai herself. Her Bubblegum, onion, body odor funk is sure to blast you back to old school herb from the early to mid nineties. Friendship and preservation at its finest.” – TharealOGkushMan


----------



## Cannacal04 (Aug 2, 2021)

higher self said:


> So I picked up a pack of Ginger Tea (Pure Thai/Face off OG x Moonbow) for $80 shipped. This is what I found on the Pure Thai x Faceoff, not sure if same cuts are used but it's sounds nice
> 
> 
> ” This one has been a long time comin. I gave the Pure Thai to @archiveseedbank in 2006 a bit before I gave him the FaceOff seeds that he selected his Face Off #4 from. After years of preserving the Pure Thai, he seeded her with the Face Off bx1 male. I’ve selected out of that line for traits similar to the Pure Thai herself. Her Bubblegum, onion, body odor funk is sure to blast you back to old school herb from the early to mid nineties. Friendship and preservation at its finest.” – TharealOGkushMan


That combo + moonbow i bet the phenos are very wide ranging should be able to find whatever you are looking 4


----------



## higher self (Aug 2, 2021)

Cannacal04 said:


> That combo + moonbow i bet the phenos are very wide ranging should be able to find whatever you are looking 4


I'm expecting good things for this one, honestly surprised they are still in stock. I'm clearing up some space soon so might pop a few.


----------



## toomp (Aug 2, 2021)

gardenofisle said:


> for fem seed, which one will you choose; killer bees or tropical fusion?


I have never done either. Im sure both would be fine. Is it just possible to not pass on sugar biscuits even though its regular? If you look around you will see why


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Aug 3, 2021)

You guys seen their IG page lately?? Might be doing a subscription style enrollment to roll out MILLIONS of untested/unreleased beans. MILLIONS. They have multiple fridges full of stuff.


----------



## Zipz55 (Aug 3, 2021)

yeah i saw that

I might sign up but im not a fan of the subscription thing

I was hoping he'd just put the seeds up on his site for sale


----------



## Vbz.420 (Aug 3, 2021)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> You guys seen their IG page lately?? Might be doing a subscription style enrollment to roll out MILLIONS of untested/unreleased beans. MILLIONS. They have multiple fridges full of stuff.


Definitely seen that.. Impressive having a full kitchen fridge just for seeds. The possibilities.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Aug 3, 2021)

Yeah i just want a couple fistfuls, not trying to enroll in anything


----------



## higher self (Aug 3, 2021)

The way these breeders drop every 2 months, you might as well call that a subscription service. Same folks buy new packs with every drop, no contract needed lol. They get me too but Ive got enough Gelato & Kushmint crosses now. Time to chuck & pack my own fridge full of seeds & pollen!


----------



## TWOMP (Aug 3, 2021)

StinkBomb male #4 ready to bust a sac.


----------



## dr.panda (Aug 4, 2021)

Sguar biscuits


----------



## dr.panda (Aug 4, 2021)

Tropical fusion


----------



## Kndreyn (Aug 4, 2021)

Tartaria Genetics said:


> Nice, any freebies when ordering direct?


Nope, no freebies this time.


----------



## Cannacal04 (Aug 4, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> Sguar biscuits View attachment 4958280


have you run this before or first time? how does it smell/smoke? This was the animal cookies x of his i wanted but settled 4 the faceoff one


----------



## dr.panda (Aug 5, 2021)

Cannacal04 said:


> have you run this before or first time? how does it smell/smoke? This was the animal cookies x of his i wanted but settled 4 the faceoff one


First time, ill let you know how she's smokes when she's all the way done.


----------



## 0ne_1nch_Punch (Aug 5, 2021)

I've got the Dough-lato (Gelato #41 x Dosidos) and got a pack of Ice Cream Cone (Snowman S1 x Face Off OG) included for free.


----------



## 0ne_1nch_Punch (Aug 5, 2021)

Has anyone here ran or tried the Ice Cream Cone before?


----------



## originalphenohunters (Aug 6, 2021)

0ne_1nch_Punch said:


> I've got the Dough-lato (Gelato #41 x Dosidos) and got a pack of Ice Cream Cone (Snowman S1 x Face Off OG) included for free.


Nice where did you score that deal?


----------



## 0ne_1nch_Punch (Aug 6, 2021)

originalphenohunters said:


> Nice where did you score that deal?


The old Neptune seed auction site just before they took it offline due to people selling fake opened packs and doing the ol' switcheroo and then re-emerging as seedsauctions.com.

I brought an opened pack of Seed Junky - Gelato #41 × Sherb BX for $250 US that I was super stoked about but after some closer examination it has caused me to have some doubts about it's authenticity. 

However the one redeeming fact is that it says 10+ Reg seeds on the description label so I'm thinking that if it is a legitimate pack the previous owner has skimmed 2 or 3 free of the best looking beans and then on-sold it for the same price he originally paid for it. A decent little win on his behalf if that's what has happened and I didn't get sold some random seeds in an old SEED Junky pack.

Shit, just realised I probably should've elaborated in my post that it was a 6x fem pack of Do-lato with the Ice Cream Cone coming in regs for $150 US in total with international stealth shipping.


----------



## farangar (Aug 6, 2021)

attitude seedbank has casper og in stock, heard a lot of good things about it might have to grab a pack now they are in stock.


----------



## rmzrmz (Aug 6, 2021)

CASPER OG
Médium Yield,
orange kush rubber odor ,sour flavor
the high is strong but functional
I will repeat and geminate the full pack


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Aug 7, 2021)

Havent been in here for a min. Any rose gold pics? A page number would be amazing


----------



## poundofyourfinest (Aug 7, 2021)

11 out of 12 on the lemon heads


----------



## 0ne_1nch_Punch (Aug 8, 2021)

rmzrmz said:


> View attachment 4959668
> CASPER OG
> Médium Yield,
> orange kush rubber odor ,sour flavor
> ...


That looks beautiful my man! How many weeks in?


----------



## rmzrmz (Aug 8, 2021)

around 60 days to flower ,
2 phenos, the photo is more faceOff


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Aug 8, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> Sguar biscuits View attachment 4958280


Spectacular fire


----------



## numberfour (Aug 9, 2021)

Gelato 41 x Dosidos #6


----------



## Cannacal04 (Aug 11, 2021)

A grimace #1 clone rooted and into a solo cup last night. 1 and 2 are girls 4 sure still waiting on #3


----------



## rmzrmz (Aug 13, 2021)

HEAT WAVE
Jetfuel x Dosidos 

Cookie Gas Hard rock , 
the high is extreme long lasting


----------



## Cannacal04 (Aug 18, 2021)

All 3 grimace have thrown roots just waiting 4 a few more on a #2 clone, #3 and #1 are already in the back 2 solo cups. Put all of them in the flower tent and cut one extra clone off each. No sex indicators from any of the scooby snacks yet but I've taken a cut off each and #3 has started to root


----------



## 315meds (Aug 18, 2021)

Is anyone getting this error:

Gateway Error: The merchant login ID or password is invalid or the account is inactive

It won’t let me buy anything


----------



## Bigbud78 (Aug 19, 2021)

kingzt said:


> Anybody grow or smoke biohazard? It's chem 91 x dosidos


I've grown and smoked it your in for a treat if you got beans to pop ,one of my all time favourites it's a banger


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Aug 21, 2021)

It's about to be ON LIKE DONKEYKONG! Popping six of these in a couple weeks. Sneaking in a Flavour Pack too. Fucking PSYCHED


----------



## Jug Stomper (Aug 21, 2021)

Cake Face
2 slightly different phenos, both are almost identical terp wise, both reek of animal face. 
Took these down on day 65 and both are good, tasty and Potent smoke. These grew with ease and took whatever I threw at them. Chosen out of 7 seeds popped, 6 females and these 2 were chosen just by how they vegged and have 2 finishing outside right now.
First Archive run and I love the gear, never did take any clones but plan on popping a few more to have in the next run along side some TK s1's.


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 23, 2021)

Grimace og day32


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Aug 23, 2021)

Damn that Grimace is frosty AF, very nice. I got a pack of those too


----------



## Cannacal04 (Aug 23, 2021)

Here are my 3 grimace currently, one in the solo cup #3 is the male pictured gonna take him out anyday now and save the clone 4 a male run later in the year. Probably transplant #2 when I do.
Will run the clone of atleast 1 of the females also


----------



## Cannacal04 (Aug 23, 2021)

mane2008 said:


> Grimace og day32View attachment 4970889View attachment 4970891View attachment 4970892View attachment 4970893


What kinda smells is it giving off? And do you just have 1 going or multiple phenos?


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Aug 23, 2021)

Cannacal04 said:


> What kinda smells is it giving off? And do you just have 1 going or multiple phenos?


Please say "grape gas with a lime funk kick", lol!! Also curious.


----------



## BigRed469 (Aug 23, 2021)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> Please say "grape gas with a lime funk kick", lol!! Also curious.


I only had one grimace out of 2 seeds I sprouted and it was a girl, it ended up smelling like grapes and Old School GDP. Was definitely worth keeping around but my dumbass didn't clone it. Still have most of a pack left in the vault so hopefully I find that pheno again.


----------



## Cannacal04 (Aug 30, 2021)

Sad to report all 3 scooby snacks are yet again male, furthest one back #3 only getting an earth smell off its gonna go, front right #1 is a straight deep mint more then the minty male I had before I moved gonna keep it. #2 is like a mix of a bit of mint and kushyness feel like I'll toss it also. 
Here are the 2 grimace a couple days into flip, topped each beforehand #1 seems to be liking it more then #2


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Sep 2, 2021)

White Golds. All 3 helmet heads are up. Dropping these off with Dad and starting 3 more this weekend. Fucking plant limits, lol.


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 3, 2021)

Cannacal04 said:


> What kinda smells is it giving off? And do you just have 1 going or multiple phenos?


Limey grape gas. Got 2 phenos


----------



## Cannacal04 (Sep 4, 2021)

Cleaned up both grimace today #2 is N hungry interestingly, showed some yellowing around flip today so been hitting it with a good amount the past 4-5 feeds and still wants more. Didn't expect to run into that with the OG leaning genetics


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Sep 4, 2021)

White Golds handed off to Pops, so i can pop s'more. There was 11 in the pack and my boy wanted me to save him 6, so I'm doing two more and, to fill in the gap with a sure thing i got my hands on a Humboldt Mountaintop Mint.

Fucking plant limits  . ... Oops i said that already. Anyways we got 5 WG's to work with and that should be enough to find a solid keeper for 2022-23.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Sep 4, 2021)

mane2008 said:


> Limey grape gas. Got 2 phenos


The idea of having a "lime/grape/fuel" terpene combo is consuming me. Sounds amazing


----------



## OVH (Sep 4, 2021)

Yield on this Samoa’s is pretty impressive. The plant was in 5 gallon organic soil, top dressed multiple times. Went 80 days though… I’m getting peanut butter terps on it. I’ll have to show some nice trimmed up bud pics in a couple weeks.


----------



## Northeastbudz (Sep 4, 2021)

OVH said:


> Yield on this Samoa’s is pretty impressive. The plant was in 5 gallon organic soil, top dressed multiple times. Went 80 days though… I’m getting peanut butter terps on it. I’ll have to show some nice trimmed up bud pics in a couple weeks.View attachment 4979658


That is awesome. How did the rest turn out ? I have a pack im going to pop in a month or so.


----------



## higher self (Sep 4, 2021)

Lol I would have saved up enough for a pack of new Purple Planet drop but I got about 6-7 packs elsewhere with that $300. I did pop 3 Ginger Tea (Pure Thai/Face Off x Moonbow)


----------



## OVH (Sep 4, 2021)

Northeastbudz said:


> That is awesome. How did the rest turn out ? I have a pack im going to pop in a month or so.


I had a lot of males in my pack. That was the best pheno out of the 3 girls I had. One girl was complete trash the other is alright not as pretty or as good terps as the one pictured,


----------



## numberfour (Sep 6, 2021)

Rainbowbelts #3
(Zkittles x Moonbow #75)

Incredibly loud nose on this #3, she's putting out multiple fresh fruit / skittles notes, grape, berries, citrus. Carries through into flavour, extremely moreish and easy to smoke / dab. Easy going high moving into a deep stone. Out of the two flowered (#3, #6) based on flavour and stone #3 is the keeper but I've got a #6 in my next run.

What did every one get from the drop?


----------



## DEXTERxMORGAN (Sep 8, 2021)

Theseedconnection has a sale 35% off with promo code Taxes35


----------



## Cannacal04 (Sep 14, 2021)

#1 the first 2 pics is seeming like the winner as of now. Both pretty identical structure however #1 is already putting off a straight tart grape terp, #2 not much going on. Will keep both clones til I smoke test each but I'm gonna transplant the #1 clone today into a 1gal and get it going 4 another round


----------



## numberfour (Sep 18, 2021)

Gelato 41 x Dosidos 

L - r #3, #6

#3



#6




For me it was always about finding a heavy 41 leaner with some Dosi undertones and #6 is just that. #3 is a real nice balance of both parents but last run for her.


----------



## bigbongloads (Sep 22, 2021)

Dougoxen420 said:


> Anyone know where I can find a pack of rainbow belts in need


They are supposed to drop more soon I saw in an ig post. Follow them for more info.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Sep 29, 2021)

White Golds chillin til Thanksgiving, then they'll go into the flowering space.


Dad's White Gold blew the hell up! It's only 4 days older than mine, but i accidentally starved mine for like 5 days. Shocked when he told me he's been vegging his mother plants in leftover Miracle Gro soil, then pops his clones in perlite for flower. Next year is gona be great!!


----------



## Ilikesnacks (Sep 30, 2021)

Dougoxen420 said:


> Anyone know where I can find a pack of rainbow belts in need


If you’re desperate I’ve got a pack I could part with. I’m in Canada.


----------



## flipwon (Sep 30, 2021)

Ilikesnacks said:


> If you’re desperate I’ve got a pack I could part with. I’m in Canada.


Oo oo pick me im desparate. Hi dad. Its me your son.


----------



## Cannacal04 (Sep 30, 2021)

Ilikesnacks said:


> If you’re desperate I’ve got a pack I could part with. I’m in Canada.


Have you grown any archive stuff out? Im in canada and would be down 4 trading either of my grimace clones and or more seeds i pop in the future for other clones


----------



## Ilikesnacks (Oct 1, 2021)

Cannacal04 said:


> Have you grown any archive stuff out? Im in canada and would be down 4 trading either of my grimace clones and or more seeds i pop in the future for other clones


Hey, I have grown out some of their strains but don’t have anything that I’ve held into. At some point I want to pop the rest of the dosiface and puro loco beans I’ve got, but not sure when that’ll be. Sorry, wish I could be of more help.


----------



## Cannacal04 (Oct 1, 2021)

Ilikesnacks said:


> Hey, I have grown out some of their strains but don’t have anything that I’ve held into. At some point I want to pop the rest of the dosiface and puro loco beans I’ve got, but not sure when that’ll be. Sorry, wish I could be of more help.


dw about it i plan on keeping a stable of my selected keeper phenos so will have lots to trade with anyone, anytime. So far ive only got grimace cause all 6 of my scooby snacks have been male  but have a pack of pie face, junior mints, dub bub, hellraiser and hilo hammer 2 crack into in the future also


----------



## Cannacal04 (Oct 1, 2021)

Speaking of phenos #2 is impressing me more and more each day, I think it's clearly putting on more frost then #1 and has developed into a candyish smell best way I can describe it atm 

#1 still has the distinct tartish grape terp and I think structure ended up slightly better then #2 all I did was top each and do an initial tie-down. Both look similar yield I feel. 

Topped/cloned the top of this #1 clone the other day its pretty well ready 4 the flower tent.

Have a couple #2s and one other #1 clone somewhere among here....


----------



## yobotfarmsca (Oct 4, 2021)

yah just harvested 3 phenos. super good taste like zkittlez and gas i did get one pheno that was papaya heavy that was my favorite


----------



## Ilikesnacks (Oct 4, 2021)

yobotfarmsca said:


> yah just harvested 3 phenos. super good taste like zkittlez and gas i did get one pheno that was papaya heavy that was my favorite


are you talking about puro loco or another strain?


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 4, 2021)

I see some gents I admire on IG, not today if course, but mentioning that moonbow as a dandy, any opinions?


----------



## Cannacal04 (Oct 5, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> I see some gents I admire on IG, not today if course, but mentioning that moonbow as a dandy, any opinions?


seems 2 be one of his fav strains 2 work with so that alone id say is a good validator


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 5, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> I see some gents I admire on IG, not today if course, but mentioning that moonbow as a dandy, any opinions?


yeah, orgnkid said moonbow is his favorite smoke ever, which says alot coming from one of the OG's of OG


----------



## eastcoastled (Oct 5, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> yeah, orgnkid said moonbow is his favorite smoke ever, which says alot coming from one of the OG's of OG


Who has also stated he can’t get any legit OG’s to smoke right now. You have to take that statement with just a small grain of salt.…but I would definitely say orgnkid knows what he is talking about. Good on archive for continually doing the work, and now all the crybaby haters are going to find out some of his best work was never released, so they can’t copy it or buy it from a shitbag pollen checker.


----------



## Ilikesnacks (Oct 5, 2021)

Here’s a puro loco I grew from seed in the backyard last year, I live in southern Ontario, Canada.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Oct 10, 2021)

White Golds getting trained early, while they wait for their turn in the flowering tent.


Pop's already cutting clones off of his!

Super stoked for these. Can't wait til we start flowering!


----------



## Cannacal04 (Oct 10, 2021)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> View attachment 5006826
> White Golds getting trained early, while they wait for their turn in the flowering tent.
> 
> View attachment 5006828
> ...


You could take one of those bottom branches if you wanted 4 cloning


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Oct 10, 2021)

Cannacal04 said:


> You could take one of those bottom branches if you wanted 4 cloning


Yep it's been done already


----------



## sudopov (Oct 11, 2021)

Hello, did anyone grow Tropical Fusion? Any information


----------



## Cannacal04 (Oct 11, 2021)

I'm gonna cut atleast the tops off #1 within a few days it's clone is in the flower tent now and gonna let #2 run longer 4 more indica smoke, humidity been in the 50s the past week or so rather cut early then deal with wpm or rot

Think I'll probably re run #2 after the next flower run


----------



## stay_at_home_grower (Oct 11, 2021)

Dosido #55 and t-1000 clones from archive


----------



## Bigbud78 (Oct 14, 2021)

Here is my spacewalker and secret formula 
Seedlings I'll keep everyone informed oh the biohazard never germed not one must have been duds


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 14, 2021)

Bigbud78 said:


> Here is my spacewalker and secret formula
> Seedlings I'll keep everyone informed oh the biohazard never germed not one must have been duds


For some reason, I only got one bean out of a pack of Puro Loco to germinate. Doubt it was my fault, as i just popped a few packs from different breeders that were a couple years old and had 100% germination.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Oct 14, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> For some reason, I only got one bean out of a pack of Puro Loco to germinate. Doubt it was my fault, as i just popped a few packs from different breeders that were a couple years old and had 100% germination.


I've been struggling with my Flavour Packs too. I definitely know it's not me, maybe these seeds weren't stored "properly" by someone. 2 out of 6 have popped, and one of those died which has never happened to me. Hanging onto one seedling. No shade on Archive either, these were an auction win.


----------



## mindriot (Oct 14, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> For some reason, I only got one bean out of a pack of Puro Loco to germinate. Doubt it was my fault, as i just popped a few packs from different breeders that were a couple years old and had 100% germination.


 I had 100% germination on my Puro Loco, from JBC


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 14, 2021)

Mine was from Speakeasy. Im not trying to hate on Archive either, just thought it was odd that some of the freshest beans in my vault did not have as success as stuff i've had stored for a few years. I'm getting ready to flower out the Puro in the next week or so, just need to take a couple cuts first.


----------



## donzi2 (Oct 16, 2021)

CrvenaZvezda said:


> Spacewalker
> 
> View attachment 4915179View attachment 4915180


Amazing high on these


----------



## Cannacal04 (Oct 18, 2021)

Grimace #2 still chugging along strong.. gonna give it another couple weeks 4 nighttime smoke


----------



## catdaddy516 (Oct 19, 2021)

Has anyone ordered from them directly? If so, what did the purchase come under as on bank statement?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 20, 2021)

Cannacal04 said:


> Grimace #2 still chugging along strong.. gonna give it another couple weeks 4 nighttime smoke View attachment 5012151


How have you found the yield with the grimace? I've got some of his grimace, kirkwood and face off to grow and wondering if they yield any good? Cheers man!


----------



## Cannacal04 (Oct 20, 2021)

eastcoastmo said:


> How have you found the yield with the grimace? I've got some of his grimace, kirkwood and face off to grow and wondering if they yield any good? Cheers man!


I grew the current 2 in one gal pots so i personally wont get anything crazy but in my opinion #1 had more classic fat style buds with a small amount of further space inbetween nodes and a bit more side branching compared with #2, idk why but it has those small bud dense cookie style buds the tops 4 sure arent as large. All i do is top, tie down the larger branches and a bit of lolipopping and the lowers look solid imo esp on #2 but i think thats also because im taking it weeks longer then the other


----------



## catdaddy516 (Oct 21, 2021)

Has anybody grown/smoked any of these Elevated OG, Heavenly OG, Sour Face, Royal Oak and Toyz?


----------



## catdaddy516 (Oct 21, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Acronym used for "Better than yours Og"
> 
> But the cut is known as /goes by Bty og.


How potent was the smoke with this one?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 21, 2021)

catdaddy516 said:


> How potent was the smoke with this one?


Hey how's it going. For me I'd say it was some good smoke [7/10]. However other factors come into play as in, time a person takes this Og too, and pheno found. Archive has switched too more cookie hybrid strains these days as most breeders have.


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Oct 21, 2021)

catdaddy516 said:


> Has anyone ordered from them directly? If so, what did the purchase come under as on bank statement?


ASB Ventures LLC


----------



## catdaddy516 (Oct 21, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Hey how's it going. For me I'd say it was some good smoke [7/10]. However other factors come into play as in, time a person takes this Og too, and pheno found. Archive has switched too more cookie hybrid strains these days as most breeders have.


Hey man, thanks for the response and everything is going ok so far.
How many packs did you pop and how long did you take them too? 



mikeyboy2121 said:


> ASB Ventures LLC


Hey thanks to you too.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 21, 2021)

Cannacal04 said:


> I grew the current 2 in one gal pots so i personally wont get anything crazy but in my opinion #1 had more classic fat style buds with a small amount of further space inbetween nodes and a bit more side branching compared with #2, idk why but it has those small bud dense cookie style buds the tops 4 sure arent as large. All i do is top, tie down the larger branches and a bit of lolipopping and the lowers look solid imo esp on #2 but i think thats also because im taking it weeks longer then the other


Thanks mate, helpful info!!


----------



## oregoncropper (Oct 21, 2021)

The Polynesian Cookies was one of the best smokes I had last year. Will definitely be trying to get up to PDX to hit the Archive shop.


----------



## Cannacal04 (Oct 22, 2021)

Took some better pics of the grimace #2 lowers.. look tasty 2 me


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 23, 2021)

catdaddy516 said:


> Hey man, thanks for the response and everything is going ok so far.
> How many packs did you pop and how long did you take them too?
> 
> 
> Hey thanks to you too.


I packed half a pack at the time along with other strains at the time. 

I would have taken the plants between 67-72 days aswell.


----------



## YeagerBomb420 (Oct 29, 2021)

Cannacal04 said:


> testers? I guess tesla is the new male if so idk that strain


I'm curious myself! Anyone know more info on the lineage on Archive's "Tesla" or "The Beavs"?? I've heard very good reviews from the few ppl that were fortunate to get in on the Tesla line. I remember the same thing with "French Toast" (Paris OG x Face on fire) right when it dropped. "Lineage was said to be for the cannasuers who run it will know what it is" unreleased lineage and basically run it and you'll know... I hope there's some insight out there on these strains; PEACE


----------



## tomram (Oct 29, 2021)

hii.dosidos 22 f2 outdor


----------



## FluffsTravels (Oct 29, 2021)

I've had Memory Loss (Archive clone) in rotation for a while now. It's solid though it's almost made the chopping block a few times. I have 19 strains in rotation right now. We picked up a Samoas clone from PDX store. It sucks; in comparison to the other 18 in rotation. It was problematic to clone, early veg, late veg and early flower. It made a comeback in mid-flower. It produced below average yield; lowest in the room. It was highly resinous. The smoke was nice, strong enough, and comparable to many other cookie strains but it was nothing special. We killed it off. I'm just thankful we bought a clone rather then seeds. Based on what I've gotten and seen in Oregon of Archive, they're way overpriced compared to many companies across the country. Just my two cents.


----------



## YeagerBomb420 (Oct 30, 2021)

sudopov said:


> Hello, did anyone grow Tropical Fusion? Any information


Yes on TRop Fusion I only popped one bean tho but she's legit and has potential; I ended up reveg'n it to run that clone w/ the rest of pack when i get room. I Took my pheno 63 days- green pheno w/ little pink and yellow hues / Above avg yeild / Frosty/ dense/very cool crowned egg bud structure - sample smoke was a tropical floral potpourri backed by a candied kushy Dosi funk. It's a really dank mellow indica, my pheno is moonbow dom. I'd give 8/10 jus on effects/terps. Hoping to find one of the Pineapple ZoZ leaners. I'll look for photo's hope this helps.


----------



## Cannacal04 (Oct 30, 2021)

FluffsTravels said:


> I've had Memory Loss (Archive clone) in rotation for a while now. It's solid though it's almost made the chopping block a few times. I have 19 strains in rotation right now. We picked up a Samoas clone from PDX store. It sucks; in comparison to the other 18 in rotation. It was problematic to clone, early veg, late veg and early flower. It made a comeback in mid-flower. It produced below average yield; lowest in the room. It was highly resinous. The smoke was nice, strong enough, and comparable to many other cookie strains but it was nothing special. We killed it off. I'm just thankful we bought a clone rather then seeds. Based on what I've gotten and seen in Oregon of Archive, they're way overpriced compared to many companies across the country. Just my two cents.


Maybe this is why it never took off like dosi did in popularity


----------



## Cannacal04 (Oct 30, 2021)

Some pics of grimace #1 dried and trimmed... kept the tart grapey terp thing not a ton of dank/gas, only been jarred 4 a day though


----------



## Cannacal04 (Nov 5, 2021)

Some of the grimace #2 dried and trimmed. 4 sure more bag appeal then #1, no distinctive terps as of now (first day jarred up) 

Grimace #1 clone will be a month into flower tomorrow. Idk why but find the hairs start dying so early with it, did a double check all over 4 balls even though the initial batch only had I think 3 seeds in it entirely after trim, couldn't find anything


----------



## poundofyourfinest (Nov 8, 2021)

these are 6 lemonheads from the recent drop about 5 weeks in, stetched 1.5 or 2x, top dressed with soil in week 3 and a couple compost teas.


----------



## bigbongloads (Nov 8, 2021)

poundofyourfinest said:


> these are 6 lemonheads from the recent drop about 5 weeks in, stetched 1.5 or 2x, top dressed with soil in week 3 and a couple compost teas.
> View attachment 5024887


Sitting on a pack from the same drop. How are they smelling? They look nice stacking well.


----------



## poundofyourfinest (Nov 8, 2021)

bigbongloads said:


> Sitting on a pack from the same drop. How are they smelling? They look nice stacking well.


stem rubs are earthy dank, im looking forward to these, wish i grabbed more


----------



## poundofyourfinest (Nov 9, 2021)

few of the lemonheads


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## LeftOurEyes (Nov 9, 2021)

I got a pack of the Dosidos #18 S1. Figured I'd see if I find anything worth keeping in it.


----------



## JewelRunner (Nov 9, 2021)

Grabbed a white Tahoe cookie x dosi 18 thx for the heads up


----------



## Snayberry (Nov 9, 2021)

I grabbed a pack of the Zkittlez X Dosidos #18. I hope it's going to be fire.


----------



## Zipz55 (Nov 10, 2021)

i grabbed a pack of the zkittlez x dosi too


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Nov 10, 2021)

Tryna make my own moonbow with the Zkittlez X Dosi 18


----------



## TWOMP (Nov 10, 2021)

Got the Chem91xDos18 and the Dosi #18 nice price on these hopefully the Fuego is in there.


----------



## originalphenohunters (Nov 10, 2021)

Tartaria Genetics said:


> Tryna make my own moonbow with the Zkittlez X Dosi 18


How's it going to be your own when they are fems and already been bred?


----------



## OG Doge (Nov 11, 2021)

originalphenohunters said:


> Moonbow is specifically Zkittlez x Dosidos from regular seeds. A feminized cross of similar parents doesn't make it the same thing.


You are right, fem crosses are better, no males to deal with. You will never find the exact same pheno no matter how you breed, something close though yes.


----------



## higher self (Nov 11, 2021)

Passed on the untested drop, might get some Faceoff crosses eventually if stocked but I don't need any more seeds lol. Also cool on the cookies & sweet stuff, I like that OG gas! Getting my Ginger Tea's (Thai/Faceoff x Moonbow) cloned up now. Stem rub smell on one pheno is all Faceoff dankness , glad I got these & at a good price.


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 12, 2021)

What dosido pheno did archive use on the moonbow? He uses a few different dosi phenos in his lines.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Nov 12, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> What dosido pheno did archive use on the moonbow? He uses a few different dosi phenos in his lines.


I swore I had read it somewhere and wrote it down, but apparently I didn't write it down. . ...i think it's #18


----------



## Ilikesnacks (Nov 12, 2021)

Has anyone grown killer bees/the potion/island girl? Curious about those Malawi crosses.


----------



## originalphenohunters (Nov 12, 2021)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> I swore I had read it somewhere and wrote it down, but apparently I didn't write it down. . ...i think it's #18


The #18 is a female, so it's definitely not that.


----------



## Retrospect (Nov 12, 2021)

Here is Tasty Trees. Smells like lemon pledge.


----------



## PeatPhreak (Nov 13, 2021)

Crazy Hazy chopped at 82F


----------



## Cannacal04 (Nov 13, 2021)

PeatPhreak said:


> Crazy Hazy chopped at 82F
> 
> View attachment 5028034View attachment 5028035View attachment 5028036


Looks killer


----------



## dgarcad (Nov 14, 2021)

TWOMP said:


> Got the Chem91xDos18 and the Dosi #18 nice price on these hopefully the Fuego is in there.


is the Chem 91 the SkunkVA he uses in the Bio Hazard? I’ve been meaning to ask him but there’s no contact info on the website.


----------



## skuba (Nov 14, 2021)

dgarcad said:


> is the Chem 91 the SkunkVA he uses in the Bio Hazard? I’ve been meaning to ask him but there’s no contact info on the website.


There’s only one chem 91


----------



## dgarcad (Nov 15, 2021)

skuba said:


> There’s only one chem 91


Welp, I feel dumb lol


----------



## Drbigsky (Nov 15, 2021)

Ilikesnacks said:


> Has anyone grown killer bees/the potion/island girl? Curious about those Malawi crosses.


The Malawi crosses are exceptional. I am currently growing Soul safari (x face off) and have sampled three phenos of killer bees, all of which are great and different. The Malawi Leaners yield well, stretch like crazy, and are potent. 707 used the Malawi mom in Docta Clean as part of his kush cleaner experience. Haven’t grown it yet but have a pack in the vault. I am tempted by the island girl.. curious what the sensi x Molokai brings to the table.


----------



## skuba (Nov 15, 2021)

dgarcad said:


> Welp, I feel dumb lol


Don’t feel dumb, there are a lot of fakes out there. But there’s one clone that is chemdog, chemdog 91, chemdog 91 skva, etc. Same plant, different nomenclature. There is also the Joe B cut, but I don’t think it’s the same


----------



## Ilikesnacks (Nov 15, 2021)

Drbigsky said:


> The Malawi crosses are exceptional. I am currently growing Soul safari (x face off) and have sampled three phenos of killer bees, all of which are great and different. The Malawi Leaners yield well, stretch like crazy, and are potent. 707 used the Malawi mom in Docta Clean as part of his kush cleaner experience. Haven’t grown it yet but have a pack in the vault. I am tempted by the island girl.. curious what the sensi x Molokai brings to the table.


Right on, thanks for the info! I ended up grabbing a pack of the Killer Bees and it doesn’t sound like I’ll be disappointed. Might end up popping these for my next grow, I’ve got a few different sativas I’m trying to decide between.


----------



## dgarcad (Nov 15, 2021)

skuba said:


> Don’t feel dumb, there are a lot of fakes out there. But there’s one clone that is chemdog, chemdog 91, chemdog 91 skva, etc. Same plant, different nomenclature. There is also the Joe B cut, but I don’t think it’s the same


Thanks for clarifying. I appreciate it bro.


----------



## JewelRunner (Nov 15, 2021)

originalphenohunters said:


> The #18 is a female, so it's definitely not that.


They’re fems


----------



## originalphenohunters (Nov 15, 2021)

Moonbow was created using a male dosidos, not a reversed female. Moonbow isn't a fem cross. So, it's not the #18, it's a male dosidos, unknown #.


----------



## farangar (Nov 15, 2021)

The Zkittles x Dosidos #18 sure sold out quick!


----------



## K81.UK (Nov 16, 2021)

8 showboat cuts from the best looking female from a pack almost ready to go into flower tent.


----------



## CikaBika (Nov 16, 2021)

I just hope that I will someday step up my game, so I can grow 180$seeds


----------



## BigRed469 (Nov 16, 2021)

CikaBika said:


> I just hope that I will someday step up my game, so I can grow 180$seeds


Watch for sales on the archive site. I got a pack of grimace and a pack of hellraiser og about a year ago for under $150, only sprouted 2 grimace, one lived and it had the exact old school Urkle smell I was hoping for


----------



## Ilikesnacks (Nov 16, 2021)

There are 30$-60$ packs in the latest release, can’t really go wrong with that.


----------



## aBowlOfWhat? (Nov 16, 2021)

Ilikesnacks said:


> There are 30$-60$ packs in the latest release, can’t really go wrong with that.


 Not that I needed but I grabbed 2 packs. Mainly because the price isn’t a big deal. And archive is a honest person, top notch breeder. 
Cheaper price because he didn’t do any testing on these crosses, unlike the other higher priced ones.


----------



## K81.UK (Nov 19, 2021)

Anyone know how big showboat get?

Cuttings are growing at a scary rate under 10 watt IKEA Vaxer bulbs. Exploded over the last 5 days.

Gonna have to motivate myself to sort my flowering tent out.


----------



## tomram (Nov 19, 2021)

hi
does anyone know if they started sending to Europe?
I sent a message on his website but he didn't write back


----------



## Zipz55 (Nov 19, 2021)

anyone who ordered from the recent drop have their package shipped yet?


----------



## Northeastbudz (Nov 19, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> anyone who ordered from the recent drop have their package shipped yet?


I got an email saying by this weekend.


----------



## Exotic Reggie (Nov 19, 2021)

Northeastbudz said:


> I got an email saying by this weekend.


Same here, they also offered a refund for those who couldn't wait


----------



## skuba (Nov 19, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> anyone who ordered from the recent drop have their package shipped yet?


I finally got a tracking number yesterday. I ordered within 5 min of the drop too


----------



## Cannacal04 (Nov 19, 2021)

Grimace #1 clone few weeks away, gonna run it in a larger pot next time. Get a bit of spot wpm on the very bottom leafs but seems easily eliminated about the only bad thing I can say about it. Jarred batch smells great now after curing 4 a month or so has some OG funk behind the grape tartness now. #2 is the dud better bag appeal but high and taste lacking... have disposed of its clones


----------



## Zipz55 (Nov 19, 2021)

skuba said:


> I finally got a tracking number yesterday. I ordered within 5 min of the drop too


i got tracking about an hour ago


----------



## TWOMP (Nov 20, 2021)

My tracking number said it will be here on the 23rd
They finally shipped the orders out.


----------



## skuba (Nov 20, 2021)

The freebie pack “eager beaver” must be a Beavs cross. I guess dude has a thing for beavers


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 20, 2021)

skuba said:


> View attachment 5032272
> 
> The freebie pack “eager beaver” must be a Beavs cross. I guess dude has a thing for beavers


Beavers are common out here in Oregon. I once seen one chasing a duck down a creek at a golf course.


----------



## Exotic Reggie (Nov 20, 2021)

skuba said:


> View attachment 5032272
> 
> The freebie pack “eager beaver” must be a Beavs cross. I guess dude has a thing for beavers


What's the cross for the eager beaver


----------



## Cannacal04 (Nov 20, 2021)

Exotic Reggie said:


> What's the cross for the eager beaver


i dont even think the original beaver lineage has been disclosed by the man himself


----------



## TWOMP (Nov 20, 2021)

There’s your answer on the Eager Beaver…….aka don’t ask just grow it out.


----------



## Drbigsky (Nov 21, 2021)

K81.UK said:


> Anyone know how big showboat get?
> 
> Cuttings are growing at a scary rate under 10 watt IKEA Vaxer bulbs. Exploded over the last 5 days.
> 
> Gonna have to motivate myself to sort my flowering tent out.


I am running showboat and just at end of week 4. Substantial stretch, Big plants, strong frame, big buds setting up, lateral branching that’s great for scrog


----------



## K81.UK (Nov 21, 2021)

Drbigsky said:


> I am running showboat and just at end of week 4. Substantial stretch, Big plants, strong frame, big buds setting up, lateral branching that’s great for scrog


I was planning SOG, but changed my plan to SCROG after watching the monster clones explode in solo cups.

I have limited height so SOG is a no go with these. Think I might have to supercrop for the first time.

The mother plant I took the cuts from responded well to having a weight tied to the top and bent back. Like you say, lateral branches really took off.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 21, 2021)

Thats the stuff that irks me about archive and puts me off buying directly from him. 

Why not list the lineage of something? Just don't get it myself.


----------



## Zipz55 (Nov 21, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Thats the stuff that irks me about archive and puts me off buying directly from him.
> 
> Why not list the lineage of something? Just don't get it myself.


yeah im never wasting my time growing unknown seeds

I’ll wait til someone else grows them out and gives a grow/smoke report


----------



## higher self (Nov 21, 2021)

Bloom does the same thing with his freebies. States "We don't release the lineage of our freebies. They may be from ongoing or established projects....."


----------



## Exotic Reggie (Nov 21, 2021)

IMO...It's a decent idea, kinda makes these (rush to have it 1st ) growers appreciate the grow a little more.Never know what's the next "Gelato" gives the breeder a chance to see more out of the product. BUT I'd love to know what's in it also if this is the freebie I'll receive ‍‍


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 21, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Thats the stuff that irks me about archive and puts me off buying directly from him.
> 
> Why not list the lineage of something? Just don't get it myself.


I dont get this either. While going thru my stash for 'what to pop next' I always throw the unknowns off to the side for a later time...that never comes.


I'd think it would make it hard for folks that may or may not want to work a line further too.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 21, 2021)

Exotic Reggie said:


> IMO...It's a decent idea, kinda makes these (rush to have it 1st ) growers appreciate the grow a little more.Never know what's the next "Gelato" gives the breeder a chance to see more out of the product. BUT I'd love to know what's in it also if this is the freebie I'll receive ‍‍


Testers i get but freebies? Why even give them out if you're worried about someone doing something with it?

I wouldn't waste my time and energy on something unlabeled.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 21, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> I dont get this either. While going thru my stash for 'what to pop next' I always throw the unknowns off to the side for a later time...that never comes.
> 
> 
> I'd think it would make it hard for folks that may or may not want to work a line further too.


Exactly.


----------



## Cannacal04 (Nov 21, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Thats the stuff that irks me about archive and puts me off buying directly from him.
> 
> Why not list the lineage of something? Just don't get it myself.


he has what close 2 or over 50 other strains with the lineage provided lmao I think he will be fine with a couple mystery items


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 21, 2021)

Cannacal04 said:


> he has what close 2 or over 50 other strains with the lineage provided lmao I think he will be fine with a couple mystery items


Just a personal peeve. Im positive he don't give two shits what I think. Im sure he has his reasons but im not feeling it.


----------



## GrowRijt (Nov 22, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> I'd think it would make it hard for folks that may or may not want to work a line further too.


I don’t think he wants people working his stuff honestly. He sort of complains about it. Him keeping the knowledge of lineage sort of puts you at a a dead end so not many people will bother. It’s weird but I get it. This is the same
Dude who threw out a Slurricane f1 for cheap because In-house and reasons. Lol. His methodology is only release a small portion of what he makes. Which is legit. But then you see people like Tiki releasing untested shit every month and selling out is probably frustrating. And boom expedition line is born.


----------



## numberfour (Nov 22, 2021)

Archives got you all growing blue dream  

Jokes aside seen plenty of decent Beavs pics around, looks a good strain. Not for me thou, like to know what I'm growing.


----------



## Exotic Reggie (Nov 22, 2021)

numberfour said:


> Archives got you all growing blue dream
> 
> Jokes aside seen plenty of decent Beavs pics around, looks a good strain. Not for me thou, like to know what I'm growing.


Can you post a link or pics ?


----------



## numberfour (Nov 22, 2021)

Exotic Reggie said:


> Can you post a link or pics ?


Check out silly_og on IG may have to go down a few posts to find his Beavs #2. Then just hunt IG and Archives posts.


----------



## Naddydasty214 (Nov 22, 2021)

Archive won’t accept my request on ig bought like 5 packs this year alone from him lol


----------



## K81.UK (Nov 22, 2021)

Naddydasty214 said:


> Archive won’t accept my request on ig bought like 5 packs this year alone from him lol


Prob not seen it.


----------



## Exotic Reggie (Nov 22, 2021)

So they finally came, no freebies but hey


----------



## Cannacal04 (Nov 22, 2021)

Exotic Reggie said:


> View attachment 5033455So they finally came, no freebies but hey


suprised he even let the dosi18 F2s out nice 2 see


----------



## numberfour (Nov 23, 2021)

Gelato 41 x Dosidos #6


----------



## dgarcad (Nov 23, 2021)

I ordered the day the line came out and haven’t even received a tracking number. I hope they’re still sending orders out.


----------



## Naddydasty214 (Nov 24, 2021)

dgarcad said:


> I ordered the day the line came out and haven’t even received a tracking number. I hope they’re still sending orders out.


I would shoot them an email on ProtonMail if you have that one. I ordered same day expedition line dropped and got mine yesterday


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Nov 24, 2021)

I ordered like 30 min after the drop and just got the email with tracking last night. I think they are just backed up.


----------



## TWOMP (Nov 24, 2021)

I ordered Zazul a few weeks ago came with Puro Loco freebie . The Expedition line came yesterday no freebie. I would email them, I either put my email in wrong or they messed up because I didn’t get a tracking number and I had to email them and the email showed up in my Junk mail. Try and email
[email protected]


----------



## GrowRijt (Nov 24, 2021)

I got mine like three days ago. Classic style of last ordered first out. They should have gone down the list the other way.


----------



## K81.UK (Nov 26, 2021)

Has anyone got a decent image of the archive logo on the silver packs?

Threw mine thinking it would be easy to find online.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Nov 26, 2021)

Finally got a Flavour Pack female! Out of 6 seeds, 4 popped, 3 were male. No training, and in a 1gal pot, she shot up!

Two White Golds, one is short & tight, the other is lanky with thin branches. All of em just starting to flower.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Nov 27, 2021)

K81.UK said:


> Has anyone got a decent image of the archive logo on the silver packs?
> 
> Threw mine thinking it would be easy to find online.


This one?


----------



## higher self (Nov 28, 2021)

Got my 2 Ginger Tea plants cloned. Their a lil beat up so will flower the mother plants soon to save some time. These plants seem more Thai/Faceoff which is fine by me I want more OG funk than fruit dessert/candy. Was thinking about picking up the Thai x Faceoff regs from The Source since they are on sale but meh, tired of buying seeds.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Nov 28, 2021)

FUCK!!! Of all the clones my dad's made, these White Golds look picture-perfect! No weird leaves, no discoloration, and roots JUMPING out of the plugs after 17 days.


----------



## Jug Stomper (Nov 29, 2021)

Cake Face day 50 flower
Fourth plant to grow of this, and a completely different phenotype. Round bulbous colas and completely different terps, smells like Do si dos.


----------



## K81.UK (Nov 30, 2021)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> View attachment 5036799
> FUCK!!! Of all the clones my dad's made, these White Golds look picture-perfect! No weird leaves, no discoloration, and roots JUMPING out of the plugs after 17 days.


My showboat cuts are the best I’ve ever seen. First few rooted after 7 days.


----------



## cohiba (Dec 2, 2021)

Cross I made from 2 Archive strains (Bubba Kush x Dosido) x (Chem 91 x Dosido)


----------



## K81.UK (Dec 6, 2021)

Finally got round to putting my show boat cuts into 11 Lt pots.
They grew quicker in solo cups under a 10 watt light than I anticipated, so I’ve had to LST with weights straight away.
Never had cuts get this big or vigorous under 10W lights in cups before. Hoping it’s a good sign.


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 9, 2021)

See dosi got strain of the year, might need more face off in my life! Lol


----------



## Mrgoodbudz (Dec 11, 2021)

Anyone have any personal experience with “Louis Faced”? Will be growing a pack soon and any info would be greatly appreciated


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Dec 11, 2021)

Flavour Pack is getting legit potpourri/floral, almost soapy terpenes!!!! Amazing!!!


----------



## higher self (Dec 11, 2021)

Mrgoodbudz said:


> Anyone have any personal experience with “Louis Faced”? Will be growing a pack soon and any info would be greatly appreciated


I'm running a Louis s1 & like it a lot, real flavorful OG with good potency. With faceoff should be stupid good for real! I wanted to get a pack myself to hit to my clone. My Louis stretched like a mfer, not sure Faceoff would tame it. I'd advise to have enough head space for them to grow, scrog or flower early. Keep us updated on that one!


----------



## Mrgoodbudz (Dec 11, 2021)

higher self said:


> I'm running a Louis s1 & like it a lot, real flavorful OG with good potency. With faceoff should be stupid good for real! I wanted to get a pack myself to hit to my clone. My Louis stretched like a mfer, not sure Faceoff would tame it. I'd advise to have enough head space for them to grow, scrog or flower early. Keep us updated on that one!


Exactly the KIND of info I was looking for! Thank you @ higher self. Even more exited and confident in my purchase. Will share results as I grow


----------



## K81.UK (Dec 12, 2021)

Showboat mum. Grown slow under 2 x 10w IKEA Vaxer bulbs (wish I bought 100 before they were discontinue) in bio biz light. 
Carpet isn’t usually like that. I moved the plant against the white wall for a backdrop, rather than yellow box.


----------



## poundofyourfinest (Dec 13, 2021)

This is what I think will be the keeper from my 6 lemonheads. I wanted to post entire plant shots but they were flopping all over the place. they went 10 weeks from flip and couldve went another week. this one and 2 others have heavy citrus terps, running the 3 again.


----------



## K81.UK (Dec 14, 2021)

Worried about how much showboat will stretch so I’m putting the scrog screen in tonight and flipping to 12/12. 
I’ve got limited height so I’m not taking a chance.


----------



## Polyuro (Dec 17, 2021)

Oh boy.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Dec 17, 2021)

Flavour Pack has gone from a mere "space filler" to "the one to keep". Gawddamn. Soap-pourri.


----------



## Mrgoodbudz (Dec 19, 2021)

Polyuro said:


> Oh boy.
> 
> View attachment 5048594


Please keep us posted on that Rainbow Belts 2.0. I’m very curious to see how those grow out!


----------



## Ilikesnacks (Dec 19, 2021)

Can’t believe they’re charging 300$ for a pack, fuck that.


----------



## bigbongloads (Dec 19, 2021)

Mrgoodbudz said:


> Please keep us posted on that Rainbow Belts 2.0. I’m very curious to see how those grow out!


There’s plenty of nice pics on ig if you search. I got my 2 phenos cloned and in flower now with a male on stand by in veg.


----------



## Polyuro (Dec 19, 2021)

Ilikesnacks said:


> Can’t believe they’re charging 300$ for a pack, fuck that.


Paid over 400. I do not price discriminate when it comes to seeds lol. Cheap or expensive are all welcome in my palisade


----------



## higher self (Dec 19, 2021)

Other breeders using his genetics making a buck off his work. I don't see $300 being a problem especially when more people are just going to capitalize off his gear. Tax um! My ass will settle for the $100 Faceoff packs that are left though lol


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Dec 19, 2021)

CrazyHazey 7wk pheno. Pic taken during the 6th week. All her sisters are taking weeks longer.
Sampled a nug before harvest.
Pure lemon, no sweet or sour. No pine.
Dry lemon comes thru in the smoke.
Now i usually hate lemony strains and was really disappointed in the single layer of terp.
BUT this gave me a killer old-school mexi high. Cut thru my tolerance and gave me a giggly feel that i haven't had in years.
Crazy Hazey redeemed lemon for me !
Her sisters are gonna be awesome too. Some have zero lemon and crazy terps


----------



## K81.UK (Dec 19, 2021)

Anyone who’s grown show boat tell me what % stretch to expect and how long they stretch for?


----------



## Ilikesnacks (Dec 19, 2021)

higher self said:


> Other breeders using his genetics making a buck off his work. I don't see $300 being a problem especially when more people are just going to capitalize off his gear. Tax um! My ass will settle for the $100 Faceoff packs that are left though lol


Was zittles his strain? I thought rainbow belts was just an improved version of that strain. Dosidos is Girl Scout cookies and face off og, gsc isn’t his genetics either is it? Most breeders are just piggybacking off of work that someone else has done, I’m not throwing shade, just saying that it’s not a valid argument to say other people are going to build off of the work he has done so he should triple the price that he was originally selling the strain for, he did the same thing himself.


----------



## bigbongloads (Dec 19, 2021)

Ilikesnacks said:


> Was zittles his strain? I thought rainbow belts was just an improved version of that strain. Dosidos is Girl Scout cookies and face off og, gsc isn’t his genetics either is it? Most breeders are just piggybacking off of work that someone else has done, I’m not throwing shade, just saying that it’s not a valid argument to say other people are going to build off of the work he has done so he should triple the price that he was originally selling the strain for, he did the same thing himself.


Ogkb not gsc. The 2.0 rainbow belts also has multiple generations of selections involved. Not just a pollen chuck. True everyone has to start somewhere with someone else’s work.


----------



## Ilikesnacks (Dec 19, 2021)

bigbongloads said:


> Ogkb not gsc. The 2.0 rainbow belts also has multiple generations of selections involved. Not just a pollen chuck. True everyone has to start somewhere with someone else’s work.


Isn’t ogkb just a pheno of Girl Scout cookies?

either way, doing selections over multiple generations is just breeding, everyone should be doing that, I don’t think it should warrant a premium price. That’s just my opinion though.


----------



## bigbongloads (Dec 19, 2021)

Ilikesnacks said:


> Isn’t ogkb just a pheno of Girl Scout cookies?
> 
> either way, doing selections over multiple generations is just breeding, everyone should be doing that, I don’t think it should warrant a premium price. That’s just my opinion though.


That’s what I’ve heard but they are definitely different cuts. To each their own grow what you like and like what you grow right? Planning on f2ing and a few crosses so I’ll get my moneys worth out of my pack. The rainbow belts I’ve smoked has great flavor and stone and those are the primary reasons I grow.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Dec 19, 2021)

bigbongloads said:


> That’s what I’ve heard but they are definitely different cuts. To each their own grow what you like and like what you grow right? Planning on f2ing and a few crosses so I’ll get my moneys worth out of my pack. The rainbow belts I’ve smoked has great flavor and stone and those are the primary reasons I grow.




Snacks is right. Getting pretty tired of seeing such WEIRDLY high prices for only certain shit, it's kind of annoying. It's hype driven, that's what kinda irritates me. If Corn Cob or Grimace is like 75-100, why are other catalog items so stupidly overpriced? Because they're popular? Lame.


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 19, 2021)

Reasonable prices on the expedition series from their website


----------



## Mrgoodbudz (Dec 19, 2021)

Louis Faced pack is dropped. Wish me luck!


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 19, 2021)

Ilikesnacks said:


> Was zittles his strain? I thought rainbow belts was just an improved version of that strain. Dosidos is Girl Scout cookies and face off og, gsc isn’t his genetics either is it? Most breeders are just piggybacking off of work that someone else has done, I’m not throwing shade, just saying that it’s not a valid argument to say other people are going to build off of the work he has done so he should triple the price that he was originally selling the strain for, he did the same thing himself.


Are the seed packs sitting on the site and not selling at $300? That would be the only way to determine if they are overpriced or not.


----------



## Naddydasty214 (Dec 19, 2021)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> Snacks is right. Getting pretty tired of seeing such WEIRDLY high prices for only certain shit, it's kind of annoying. It's hype driven, that's what kinda irritates me. If Corn Cob or Grimace is like 75-100, why are other catalog items so stupidly overpriced? Because they're popular? Lame.


Just wait until a big name on IG takes some nice shopped photos of grimace it’ll sell out on archive and you’ll see it on seedbanks and strainly for 250+


----------



## Polyuro (Dec 19, 2021)

Lololol. Hype is true in the new world but so is the old way of hearing about an amazing taste and tasting it. 

Hype exists and so does the opposite!

Has anyone here that says it's not worth that much actually tasted it?

I get some people don't have a lot of money and can't afford this expenditure but some can. Though I would not be able to buy a $1000 pack today so I understand the reality.


----------



## higher self (Dec 19, 2021)

These old arguments always rehash themselves. It's not like there arnt cheap packs out there even from Archive himself. Just keep it moving!


----------



## Ilikesnacks (Dec 19, 2021)

eastcoastled said:


> Are the seed packs sitting on the site and not selling at $300? That would be the only way to determine if they are overpriced or not.


I don’t think my complaint was that they were overpriced, just that they had the gall to triple the price on something because it ended up being more popular than they initially expected. Instead of doing larger seed runs so everyone could enjoy it they went the opposite direction and are building the hype by upping the price and still doing smaller runs. I just think it’s a shitty big business move, to each their own, I’m just talking shit in the internet - I have no interest in growing rainbow belts, it just doesn’t rub me the right way.


----------



## originalphenohunters (Dec 20, 2021)

Ilikesnacks said:


> I don’t think my complaint was that they were overpriced, just that they had the gall to triple the price on something because it ended up being more popular than they initially expected. Instead of doing larger seed runs so everyone could enjoy it they went the opposite direction and are building the hype by upping the price and still doing smaller runs. I just think it’s a shitty big business move, to each their own, I’m just talking shit in the internet - I have no interest in growing rainbow belts, it just doesn’t rub me the right way.


the original release was 6 fems and the second release was a worked line of m/f seeds. Not even an accurate comparison there bud.


----------



## skuba (Dec 20, 2021)

originalphenohunters said:


> the original release was 6 fems and the second release was a worked line of m/f seeds. Not even an accurate comparison there bud.


True and the original release was like $80/6 fem. I have two packs from the original release, I wonder what people would pay for them


----------



## Ilikesnacks (Dec 20, 2021)

originalphenohunters said:


> the original release was 6 fems and the second release was a worked line of m/f seeds. Not even an accurate comparison there bud.


From Archive -

We took a Rainbow Belts male (from the m/f line we made side by side with the fems) and hit it to the selected Rainbow Belts #20 cutting.

doesn’t seem like they did a hell a lot of working the line….


----------



## higher self (Dec 20, 2021)

Just trolling at this point lol.


----------



## Mrgoodbudz (Dec 23, 2021)

Thanks for the good vibes! 100% germination on my Louis Faced pack. Now send me some good vibes for a high female count?


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Dec 23, 2021)

Ilikesnacks said:


> From Archive -
> 
> We took a Rainbow Belts male (from the m/f line we made side by side with the fems) and hit it to the selected Rainbow Belts #20 cutting.
> 
> doesn’t seem like they did a hell a lot of working the line….


Well, there's a minimum of 21 plants involved in just this description. Dunno about you, but that's a lot more work than I'd do as a home grower to create my own seed stock.


----------



## Ilikesnacks (Dec 23, 2021)

Lol, well they’re saying they created both lines at the same time so why is one 3 times the price? Why aren’t they releasing more of the cheaper/fems line? Sounds like someone else isn’t using much of their brain….


----------



## JewelRunner (Dec 23, 2021)

Mrgoodbudz said:


> Anyone have any personal experience with “Louis Faced”? Will be growing a pack soon and any info would be greatly appreciated


I have the louie cut and it’s a super floppy/viney og. I have the ghost and Tahoe too and the Louie has the weakest branches and is also a huge bastard to clone compared to the other two. Probably the tastiest one though, I like the Tahoe a lot and it yields better but the Louie is like the definition of og flavor, imo


----------



## Zipz55 (Dec 23, 2021)

anybody know if Archive is doing a Christmas sale?


----------



## Naddydasty214 (Dec 23, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> anybody know if Archive is doing a Christmas sale?


Doubt it since a lot of the expedition line is still available at a max of like 60$


----------



## Mrgoodbudz (Dec 23, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> I have the louie cut and it’s a super floppy/viney og. I have the ghost and Tahoe too and the Louie has the weakest branches and is also a huge bastard to clone compared to the other two. Probably the tastiest one though, I like the Tahoe a lot and it yields better but the Louie is like the definition of og flavor, imo


Great info Sir! Thank you!!


----------



## K81.UK (Dec 23, 2021)

Looking like showboat might not stretch like I thought. Flipped 7 days ago.


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 23, 2021)

Naddydasty214 said:


> Doubt it since a lot of the expedition line is still available at a max of like 60$


One for 35 and a couple for 40, I had no idea. From the prices at the vendors, I had quit looking. That direct with those prices are nice


----------



## Naddydasty214 (Dec 23, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> One for 35 and a couple for 40, I had no idea. From the prices at the vendors, I had quit looking. That direct with those prices are nice


cant remember what “bank” it was but they Are trying to sell the zkittles cross for $160 LOL.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 23, 2021)

higher self said:


> I'm running a Louis s1 & like it a lot, real flavorful OG with good potency. With faceoff should be stupid good for real! I wanted to get a pack myself to hit to my clone. My Louis stretched like a mfer, not sure Faceoff would tame it. I'd advise to have enough head space for them to grow, scrog or flower early. Keep us updated on that one!


That Louie from cannaventure?


----------



## higher self (Dec 23, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> That Louie from cannaventure?


Yep. Lol I dont know why I can't spell Louie right


----------



## Zipz55 (Dec 24, 2021)

anybody know what the dad of Holy Roller is

some sites say faceoff,some say dosi

even on Archives site he lists the dad as faceoff but in the description it says dosi is the dad


----------



## Mrgoodbudz (Dec 25, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> anybody know what the dad of Holy Roller is
> 
> some sites say faceoff,some say dosi
> 
> even on Archives site he lists the dad as faceoff but in the description it says dosi is the dad


It’s in the Face Off seeds category on Archive website. Also under picture of Holy Roller states “Big Sur Holy Weed x Face Off OG”


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Dec 25, 2021)

Calling all Flavour Pack holders!! POP THEM ASAP!! Holy shit, i cannot believe the terpenes coming from this plant. Even the Queen of England herself would say it smells "lovely". I'm gona be so bummed if I can't save my cutting from this.


----------



## Kndreyn (Dec 25, 2021)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> View attachment 5053499
> Calling all Flavour Pack holders!! POP THEM ASAP!! Holy shit, i cannot believe the terpenes coming from this plant. Even the Queen of England herself would say it smells "lovely". I'm gona be so bummed if I can't save my cutting from this.


You can always leave a few buds and reveg it. I'm in the process of trying to save one myself.


----------



## bigbongloads (Dec 25, 2021)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> View attachment 5053499
> Calling all Flavour Pack holders!! POP THEM ASAP!! Holy shit, i cannot believe the terpenes coming from this plant. Even the Queen of England herself would say it smells "lovely". I'm gona be so bummed if I can't save my cutting from this.


How many beans did you pop? I would of tried to keep a male to take to f2.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Dec 25, 2021)

bigbongloads said:


> How many beans did you pop? I would of tried to keep a male to take to f2.


It took 4 to get this female. I don't have the ability or capacity to collect pollen yet. If I can save my cut, Pops and I are gona try to S1 this one.


----------



## bigbongloads (Dec 25, 2021)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> It took 4 to get this female. I don't have the ability or capacity to collect pollen yet. If I can save my cut, Pops and I are gona try to S1 this one.


Oh so you still got beans left? Keep a male next time. All you gotta do is stick him in flower a couple weeks move him outside before he drops his load. You can bring a female outside let the pollen rain or collect a few branches and brush it on her inside. I don’t have a ton of space but that’s how I make it work.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Dec 25, 2021)

bigbongloads said:


> Oh so you still got beans left? Keep a male next time. All you gotta do is stick him in flower a couple weeks move him outside before he drops his load. You can bring a female outside let the pollen rain or collect a few branches and brush it on her inside. I don’t have a ton of space but that’s how I make it work.


No outside growing here, it's not legal to do and my express agreement is to not step outside of that. Also, what if male progeny ruins the amazing floral terp profile, wouldn't S1'ing this be better for maintaining exactly what I've found in this plant??


----------



## bigbongloads (Dec 25, 2021)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> No outside growing here, it's not legal to do and my express agreement is to not step outside of that. Also, what if male progeny ruins the amazing floral terp profile, wouldn't S1'ing this be better for maintaining exactly what I've found in this plant??


Ah I see. You can also stick him in flower pull him out after a couple weeks snip a few branches stick them in a cup of water somewhere and the sacks will still open. Well your bound to find variation in f2 or s1 not sure which will show more. I intend to f2 my rainbow belts 2.0 I got clones of a male I liked with nice structure great stem rub and he didn’t try to flower under stress.


----------



## Ilikesnacks (Dec 25, 2021)

bigbongloads said:


> Ah I see. You can also stick him in flower pull him out after a couple weeks snip a few branches stick them in a cup of water somewhere and the sacks will still open. Well your bound to find variation in f2 or s1 not sure which will show more. I intend to f2 my rainbow belts 2.0 I got clones of a male I liked with nice structure great stem rub and he didn’t try to flower under stress.


Do you have a lot of experience with breeding? My understanding has always been that its impossible to know what a male will pass on without growing out the progeny. So finding a male you like means very little until you’re sure of what they’ll actually pass on, which is why reversals have become so popular. I’ve never bred anything, just curious what your experience has been.


----------



## bigbongloads (Dec 25, 2021)

Ilikesnacks said:


> Do you have a lot of experience with breeding? My understanding has always been that its impossible to know what a male will pass on without growing out the progeny. So finding a male you like means very little until you’re sure of what they’ll actually pass on, which is why reversals have become so popular. I’ve never bred anything, just curious what your experience has been.


No I don’t have a ton of experience. I’ve probably chucked with 5-6 various males now. Made different f2s and crosses. Yep you don’t know exactly what’s passed on from a male until you grow some seeds out. Some have turned out super fire others don’t pan out. I’d say more have turned out great than not though from the chucks I’ve done. Testing some peach hashplant f2s (bodhi seeds) and wedding cake x peach hashplant that I recently made. I’ve yet to mess with reversing any females but that’s on the to do list eventually. Grown plenty of different fems out though.


----------



## bigbongloads (Dec 26, 2021)

Forgot to add got two dub bub fems vegging up right now ready to be cloned and flipped. Ones got huge indica fan leaves. Other one more middle of the spectrum. Both untopped. The first one with big indica leaves really stinks on the stem rub. It’s one of the better looking seed plants I’ve vegged up in awhile. My buddy popped the other 4 seeds and is running them too.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Dec 26, 2021)

White Gold. Tall/standard pheno.


White Gold. Short pheno.


----------



## numberfour (Dec 26, 2021)

bigbongloads said:


> Forgot to add got two dub bub fems vegging up right now ready to be cloned and flipped. Ones got huge indica fan leaves. Other one more middle of the spectrum. Both untopped. The first one with big indica leaves really stinks on the stem rub. It’s one of the better looking seed plants I’ve vegged up in awhile. My buddy popped the other 4 seeds and is running them too.


There's some outright fire in those Dub Bubs, the Kush Mints x Dosi paring works really well flavour / stone wise.


----------



## higher self (Dec 26, 2021)

Ginger Tea I have in early flower is starting to put out some terps. Smells sweet reminded me of Pez candy. I love plants that smell great early on, should develop nicely from here. It can stay sweet smelling but hoping for a lil Thai x Faceoff funk & gas. Still have another pheno not in flower as well


----------



## bigbongloads (Dec 26, 2021)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> View attachment 5054175
> White Gold. Tall/standard pheno.
> 
> View attachment 5054178
> White Gold. Short pheno.


Looks dank what kinda smells coming off them?


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Dec 26, 2021)

bigbongloads said:


> Looks dank what kinda smells coming off them?


It smells like a good "cookies cross", a lil bit sweet/doughy with a fuel finish. The small one is sweeter.


----------



## Mrgoodbudz (Dec 27, 2021)

Made a pretty decent size order last week that arrived today. Eager Beaver free pack in there. Anyone have pics of this strain in flower? I don’t have instagram and can’t find any pics using Google


----------



## Mrgoodbudz (Dec 27, 2021)

Which pack would you guys run next?


----------



## idlewilder (Dec 27, 2021)

Mrgoodbudz said:


> Which pack would you guys run next?


Eager beaver


----------



## YOREEL (Dec 27, 2021)

Made my order 10th Nov and it's still not arrived here in the UK. There was no update for a month and finally got it pushed through and updated. Now it's in the UK awaiting delivery this week. Contacted Archive and they were proper G's about it and refunded my priority shipping.
Still hoping to get the Eager Beaver freebie as I thought you qualify through a $300+ order.


----------



## YOREEL (Dec 27, 2021)

Only Archive gear I've grown is Puro Loco - 2 different seeds from different packs and both grew balls at 4 weeks after being healthy and no light leeks. Can only put it down to grower error - overfeeding. Saying that the most recent one contracted TMV which i believe caused the hermie as a totally different strain did the same and grew balls.
Also grew some PetroChem which was a crazy smoke! Got some more popped to go with the others I'll pop.
Now waiting for my only female (1 female out of 6 seeds) CrossBow to finish over the next three weeks. She has TMV and does not look good. Was devastated when I discovered what it was. She kept loosing leaves and seemed stunted also looked like it had a deficiency but when you tried to remedy it would have no effect. Took a clone but soon realised it would have TMV too. 
Now need to disinfect the whole grow room to get rid of the virus. Last think i want to do it pop more seeds and throw money down the drain.

Anyone else had TMV - Tobacco Mosaic Virus?? How did you deal with it?


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Dec 27, 2021)

Mrgoodbudz said:


> Which pack would you guys run next?


I'd pop Tire Fire personally.


----------



## Mrgoodbudz (Dec 27, 2021)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> I'd pop Tire Fire personally.


I have read that some people got seriously potent flowers from Tire Fire (+30%). Certainly top of my list and that Eager Beaver strikes my curiosity in a big way. Was personally leaning towards the Chemdozer. As it’s different in most genetic parents than the Louie Faced that I popped last week. One more week to decide but I feel it will be a tough decision. All input welcome, Thanks guys!


----------



## Hiphophippo (Dec 27, 2021)

I just some master kush seeds I grew them last year and loved them they taste look and smell like straight fire so I’m excited about doing those again I lean more towards the skunks or kushs then anything else


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Dec 27, 2021)

Mrgoodbudz said:


> I have read that some people got seriously potent flowers from Tire Fire (+30%). Certainly top of my list and that Eager Beaver strikes my curiosity in a big way. Was personally leaning towards the Chemdozer. As it’s different in most genetic parents than the Louie Faced that I popped last week. One more week to decide but I feel it will be a tough decision. All input welcome, Thanks guys!


I would just think/hope/pray that the Tire Fire would result in some straight up "standing burnout" or possibly even a semi sweet "new tire smell" terpene profiles. I love that shit, always catches people's attention and they're almost always heavy hitters.

I'm guessing those Chemdozers are gonna be on the sweeter side of Chem, which isn't my preference but I could be wrong. My next picks would be a coin-toss for Heavenly or Kirkwood OG's, those will undoubtedly produce the type of old school dank that used to make people instantly popular. Happy Growing and best of luck with the current Louis Faced, I'll look fwd to you posting that.


----------



## Mrgoodbudz (Dec 27, 2021)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> I would just think/hope/pray that the Tire Fire would result in some straight up "standing burnout" or possibly even a semi sweet "new tire smell" terpene profiles. I love that shit, always catches people's attention and they're almost always heavy hitters.
> 
> I'm guessing those Chemdozers are gonna be on the sweeter side of Chem, which isn't my preference but I could be wrong. My next picks would be a coin-toss for Heavenly or Kirkwood OG's, those will undoubtedly produce the type of old school dank that used to make people instantly popular. Happy Growing and best of luck with the current Louis Faced, I'll look fwd to you posting that.


Great insight! I agree, that Chemdozer could end up on the sweet side. I’m not personally looking for that right now. Kirkwood intrigues me since all the drama related to the “f cut” and I love a good og kush. Heavenly has to be fire and probably a good yielder with Tahoe in there. But Man, you are making the terp possibilities on Tire Fire sound really nice. Would love for some rubbery dank to be in that pack! Thanks for the good grow vibes and I will keep you posted.


----------



## Zipz55 (Dec 27, 2021)

Mrgoodbudz said:


> Which pack would you guys run next?


personally I'd pop OverFlo first but I want you to pop Eager Beaver so we can all see what it is lol

my vote is for Kirkwood though

everyone whos grown it raves about that strain...I keep forgetting to add it to my stash


----------



## Mrgoodbudz (Dec 28, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> personally I'd pop OverFlo first but I want you to pop Eager Beaver so we can all see what it is lol
> 
> my vote is for Kirkwood though
> 
> everyone whos grown it raves about that strain...I keep forgetting to add it to my stash


Yes, that Overflow is probably a flavor bomb and nice plant. I grew “the purple pheno” of Flo for many years in Colorado. Was a nice short structured plant with huge and colorful buds. Very strong and unique smell/taste. Also, was a faster finish in flower. That pack will be grown soon. The curiosity of the Eager Beaver could get me tho lol. Happy to hear you are aware of people getting great results with Kirkwood!! Seems I’m narrowed down to Tire Fire, Kirkwood and Eager Beaver. Thanks for the help!


----------



## bigbongloads (Dec 28, 2021)

Mrgoodbudz said:


> Yes, that Overflow is probably a flavor bomb and nice plant. I grew “the purple pheno” of Flo for many years in Colorado. Was a nice short structured plant with huge and colorful buds. Very strong and unique smell/taste. Also, was a faster finish in flower. That pack will be grown soon. The curiosity of the Eager Beaver could get me tho lol. Happy to hear you are aware of people getting great results with Kirkwood!! Seems I’m narrowed down to Tire Fire, Kirkwood and Eager Beaver. Thanks for the help!


Got a buddy sexing a pack of kirkwood og right now. Atleast 2 ladies so far I think. He’s planning to chuck some pollen with a male.


----------



## higher self (Dec 28, 2021)

I say pop Southern Belle, yall sleeping on that Irene cut lol. I ran Rudeboi before & it was fire! It may not be tire funk but if you like that perfume OG smell, Irene is the one.


----------



## iPACKEDthisBOWL4TWO (Dec 28, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> personally I'd pop OverFlo first but I want you to pop Eager Beaver so we can all see what it is lol
> 
> my vote is for Kirkwood though
> 
> everyone whos grown it raves about that strain...I keep forgetting to add it to my stash


I always thought that F cut looked amazing, reminded me of the HA OG.


----------



## toomp (Dec 28, 2021)

cohiba said:


> Cross I made from 2 Archive strains (Bubba Kush x Dosido) x (Chem 91 x Dosido)
> 
> View attachment 5039355


id like to see more of these


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Dec 29, 2021)

Crazy Hazy @8wks
Old school terp overload. 
About half the pack is bringing some lemon. 
This one has zero fruitiness


----------



## higher self (Dec 29, 2021)

Ginger Tea at around 3wks. Reminds me of a sharp smelling Pez candy. Fruity & floral as Moonbow is described with some of the Lemon Lime OG twang in the background. Lowkey already putting it on my keeper list for a few more rounds. Should taste amazing out of the vape!


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Dec 29, 2021)

Shortest of Crazy Hazey. Floppier than the tall phenos. Shes superfruity like purplepunch with some lime and pineapple.


----------



## Cannacal04 (Dec 29, 2021)

Here's my single dub bub gonna top it tonight it's leaning over lmao slighty neglected, stem rubs are pretty delish smelling, will go into the flower tent after some more side branching develops. Slow veg 4 sure


----------



## Freshbakd (Dec 29, 2021)

Cannacal04 said:


> Here's my single dub bub gonna top it tonight it's leaning over lmao slighty neglected, stem rubs are pretty delish smelling, will go into the flower tent after some more side branching develops. Slow veg 4 sureView attachment 5056583


Thanks for the heads up just popped the entire 6 I got ages ago. Pretty sure the age shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## YOREEL (Dec 30, 2021)

Arrived just in time for New Year! 



I think I'll pop 6 of the Rainbow Belts and 2 each of the fems as cover for the males I'll probably get


----------



## cohiba (Dec 30, 2021)

toomp said:


> id like to see more of these


l'll be popping more. That was the one and only seed popped and I got that pheno. Probably whole lot of gems in the rest of the seeds.


----------



## YOREEL (Dec 30, 2021)

CrossBow @ day 45 flower - Week 6 - Unfortunately she contracted TMV so can't reveg


----------



## toomp (Dec 30, 2021)

cohiba said:


> l'll be popping more. That was the one and only seed popped and I got that pheno. Probably whole lot of gems in the rest of the seeds.


im not here much
tag me so i dont miss it


----------



## Cannacal04 (Dec 31, 2021)

higher self said:


> Ginger Tea at around 3wks. Reminds me of a sharp smelling Pez candy. Fruity & floral as Moonbow is described with some of the Lemon Lime OG twang in the background. Lowkey already putting it on my keeper list for a few more rounds. Should taste amazing out of the vape!
> 
> View attachment 5056568


Seems like most of the stuff from that moonbow fem drop specifically has had alot of good results


----------



## toomp (Jan 1, 2022)

cohiba said:


> Cross I made from 2 Archive strains (Bubba Kush x Dosido) x (Chem 91 x Dosido)
> 
> View attachment 5039355


got any dry bud shots?


----------



## higher self (Jan 1, 2022)

Cannacal04 said:


> Seems like most of the stuff from that moonbow fem drop specifically has had alot of good results


It's looking like it on my end & from only one plant so far.


----------



## toomp (Jan 1, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> Mine was from Speakeasy. Im not trying to hate on Archive either, just thought it was odd that some of the freshest beans in my vault did not have as success as stuff i've had stored for a few years. I'm getting ready to flower out the Puro in the next week or so, just need to take a couple cuts first.


you think he switching parents to improve some lines and results are diffrent?


----------



## cohiba (Jan 5, 2022)

toomp said:


> got any dry bud shots?



[/QUOTE]


----------



## Matix35 (Jan 5, 2022)

Rainbow belts 1.0 week 2.5 and 4 different pheno! I got one still in veg who smell loud zkittke in veg!


----------



## oswizzle (Jan 5, 2022)

That dried nug pic looks kinda premature ... 2 more weeks would have really done her justice


----------



## cohiba (Jan 5, 2022)

This plant was harvested @ days 62 (half of the plant) and 65 (the rest of the plant). Next run, it will be chopped at days 67 and 70. Doing this allows me to perceive the subtle changes in flavor and/or effect from different cut days. Case in point, the nugs from this plant, cut at day 62 have fruity, cocoa incense notes in the smell/taste after cure while the buds clipped at day 65 have more of a gas/kushy bouquet. So basically I intentionally take some buds off the plant early for observation.


----------



## neutrinomatt (Jan 7, 2022)

Cannacal04 said:


> Seems like most of the stuff from that moonbow fem drop specifically has had alot of good results


you are darn right! I grew a pack of Melon Fizz and found 3 different keepers in a 6 pack. Unreal stuff. One thats a citrusy OG, one thats a nasty garlicy buttery sour diesel, and one that is a clear combination of all the parents. Love that stuff. I also grabbed the Face Off C Dub cut. Archive RULES!


----------



## Matix35 (Jan 7, 2022)

neutrinomatt said:


> you are darn right! I grew a pack of Melon Fizz and found 3 different keepers in a 6 pack. Unreal stuff. One thats a citrusy OG, one thats a nasty garlicy buttery sour diesel, and one that is a clear combination of all the parents. Love that stuff. I also grabbed the Face Off C Dub cut. Archive RULES!


Thats awesome to know!! i have a pack of melon fizz too!did you get melon and or zkittle pheno for curiosity?


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Jan 7, 2022)

White Gold finishing up. With all the hype regarding this strain, I'm not super impressed, gona be honest. Just smells and looks like a great "cookies cross", which are a dime a dozen nowadays. No shade, I'm still excited to have this.


Flavour Pack. Now THIS is the one I can't shut up about; it has a rosey-soapy terpene profile that just blows me away. Never smelled anything like it. Even if I don't smoke this, it'll get dried and crumbled, and thrown into a potpourri warmer.

Archive Seeds, BRING THIS BACK!!!!!


----------



## bigbongloads (Jan 7, 2022)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> View attachment 5062135
> White Gold finishing up. With all the hype regarding this strain, I'm not super impressed, gona be honest. Just smells and looks like a great "cookies cross", which are a dime a dozen nowadays.
> 
> View attachment 5062136
> ...


You should definitely try to make f2s of Flavour pack since that one is no longer around. Can you tell which parent that’s leaning towards?


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Jan 7, 2022)

bigbongloads said:


> You should definitely try to make f2s of Flavour pack since that one is no longer around. Can you tell which parent that’s leaning towards?


Never smoked HPK or Moonbow, but I'm gona say Moonbow because according to the info, that's the parent that brings "Bed Bath & Beyond potpourri terps" and that's what i got. Fucking amaze. My attempt at reverting a cut failed, i really want to S1 this if I can revert it and reveg it. If not, I'll pop a few more beans. But I'm more interested in feminizing this one. Would make it easier to re-run in the future.


----------



## bigbongloads (Jan 7, 2022)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> Never smoked HPK or Moonbow, but I'm gona say Moonbow because according to the info, that's the parent that brings "Bed Bath & Beyond potpourri terps" and that's what i got. Fucking amaze. My attempt at reverting a cut failed, i really want to S1 this if I can revert it and reveg it. If not, I'll pop a few more beans. But I'm more interested in feminizing this one. Would make it easier to re-run in the future.


I’ve smoked hpk in a cross it brought limey marshmallow terps with a good buzz. I hope your reveg attempt is a success


----------



## neutrinomatt (Jan 7, 2022)

Matix35 said:


> Thats awesome to know!! i have a pack of melon fizz too!did you get melon and or zkittle pheno for curiosity?


yea they all have melon vibes.. out of the 3 phenos: 
citrus og pheno - has the sour patch melon candy smell in there mixed in with some orange peel/zkittle
sour pheno - really just smells like sour with some sour patch melon and funky armpit skunk. best yield but least fruity/desserty
mixed pheno - sweet melon candy on the front, complex citrus potpourri on the back. 

here is this mixed pheno. I let them go 60 days for a full rich effect, 56 for headier, anything longer than 60 and they get real stoney and dark inside. id be a little afraid of rot trying to push it to 9 weeks. this is from clone so from seed prob add half a week or a week to those numbers.


----------



## Matix35 (Jan 7, 2022)

neutrinomatt said:


> yea they all have melon vibes.. out of the 3 phenos:
> citrus og pheno - has the sour patch melon candy smell in there mixed in with some orange peel/zkittle
> sour pheno - really just smells like sour with some sour patch melon and funky armpit skunk. best yield but least fruity/desserty
> mixed pheno - sweet melon candy on the front, complex citrus potpourri on the back.
> ...


Damn i cannot ask more! thanks for this awesome strain/pheno Hunt report!Really beautifull work!!!i will know what to expect and im excited about the terps


----------



## higher self (Jan 7, 2022)

Realized this Ginger Tea pheno I have smells familiar. It's smells like the Keylime Pie x Durban Poison I ran that recently got culled bc of nanners. Definitely not a seed mixup bc I popped the Keylime Poison months ahead of the Ginger Tea's. Archive's gear has never lacked in the terps department for me, this Ginger Tea might be the loudest or close 2nd




PopAndSonGrows said:


> Never smoked HPK or Moonbow, but I'm gona say Moonbow because according to the info, that's the parent that brings "Bed Bath & Beyond potpourri terps" and that's what i got. Fucking amaze. My attempt at reverting a cut failed, i really want to S1 this if I can revert it and reveg it. If not, I'll pop a few more beans. But I'm more interested in feminizing this one. Would make it easier to re-run in the future.


If you can grow healthy plants in flower like that you got the reveg no problem imo. The last plant I revegged was a seeded plant, now I have a lot more confidence in reveging plants again. I bet you will get her to reveg easy with minimal care. Corner of the tent out of the way or low light setup will get it done.


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Jan 9, 2022)

Snipped a sample of Crazy Hazey . Probably gonna let the plant go another week. I was really liking the smells on this but now its getting a little bit sweet with a purp punch smell thats trying to cover up the dogshit smell.
Poop punch ! Mmmm


----------



## numberfour (Jan 9, 2022)

Gelato 41 x Dosidos - daylight pic

One of the most consistent strains I've come across. 41 dominant in nose and flavour.


----------



## Zipz55 (Jan 9, 2022)

i need to cop Crazy Hazy,Ginger Tea,and Killer Bees before they’re gone for good


----------



## catdaddy516 (Jan 9, 2022)

numberfour said:


> Gelato 41 x Dosidos - daylight pic
> View attachment 5063310
> One of the most consistent strains I've come across. 41 dominant in nose and flavour.


What is the smoke like?


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Jan 9, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> i need to cop Crazy Hazy,Ginger Tea,and Killer Bees before they’re gone for good


I have the KB and i was considering that Tea now too. 
2 of these hazeys are awesome yielders and way denser than i ever expected with that BSHW in it.


----------



## Zipz55 (Jan 9, 2022)

Paul-n-Chukka said:


> I have the KB and i was considering that Tea now too.
> 2 of these hazeys are awesome yielders and way denser than i ever expected with that BSHW in it.


Yeah you guys are killing it in here.You’re plants look great

y’all remind me that I was supposed to cop these packs a while ago and forgot

just ordered Crazy Hazy and Ginger Tea and I’ll probably get Killer Bees before the month is over…l want to run all 3 of them together

what was the stretch like on Crazy Hazy?


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Jan 9, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> Yeah you guys are killing it in here.You’re plants look great
> 
> y’all remind me that I was supposed to cop these packs a while ago and forgot
> 
> ...


The biggest yielders stretched less than 3x. The others about doubled.
I initiated flower under MH for wks 1-2. And most stretch was in wk3 after they went into the HPS. 
The main doesn't stretch on these like a cola. The laterals stretched more than the center did.


----------



## numberfour (Jan 10, 2022)

catdaddy516 said:


> What is the smoke like?


Mainly 41 in flavour, theres a dosi kick on the exhale back end. She's an uplifting high moving on to a very contented stone, its heavy but not couchlock.


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Jan 10, 2022)

numberfour said:


> Gelato 41 x Dosidos - daylight pic
> View attachment 5063310
> One of the most consistent strains I've come across. 41 dominant in nose and flavour.


killer grow, looks like pablo on steroids. Can you describe 41 nose?


----------



## numberfour (Jan 12, 2022)

Tartaria Genetics said:


> killer grow, looks like pablo on steroids. Can you describe 41 nose?


Thanks, I ran the North Cali cut of Dosidos here in the UK a few years back, I'm pretty sure that's were the swell comes from. She has a fresh fruity / berry sweetness to her. The sweetness is spot on, not overpowering its just right.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Jan 13, 2022)

Flavour Pack, taking her sweet ass time to finish. Was hoping to pull on the 22nd but looking like early February now. Smells like grandma's favorite soap.


----------



## bigbongloads (Jan 13, 2022)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> View attachment 5066293
> Flavour Pack, taking her sweet ass time to finish. Was hoping to pull on the 22nd but looking like early February now. Smells like grandma's favorite soap.


That looks really nice. I hope you get some really tasty smoke.


----------



## K81.UK (Jan 15, 2022)

After saying showboat didn’t stretch like I expected……………they’re still stretching into week 4.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Jan 20, 2022)

Anyone know the approximate release date of Flavour Pack? and which Moonbow was used in it, was it #75 by chance?? Can't find this info.


----------



## Retrospect (Jan 20, 2022)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> Anyone know the approximate release date of Flavour Pack? and which Moonbow was used in it, was it #75 by chance?? Can't find this info.


The drop it came from was a couple years ago. It's not Moonbow#75 since that is a female and Flavour Pack would have been feminized then. It is his Moonbow Male.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Jan 24, 2022)

I brought my dad's overgrown White Gold mother home with me (left).

This plant was constantly topped, and is an absolute mess in the center. Took me like an hour to clean these up;

Threw them straight into flower.

So, a heads-up on White Gold; i had two plants and my dad had one, all three plants hermed on us. My two, I may have "shocked" by using a P K booster too heavily and too soon, but dad has NEVER had herms or nanners, or any stress related issues during flower, at least not indoors. Both he and i only had nanners on our lowest bud sites. His attempted to make some seeds, mine did not, at least I haven't found any so far. FWIW, everything else in my room did NOT throw nanners under the same conditions that White Gold did. I chalk it up to a "sensitive cultivar" and Pops and I are moving on; I'm trying to reveg my Flavour Pack.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Jan 24, 2022)

Attempting to reveg my Flavour Pack because it was so divine. 110 octane soaked potpourri and soap.
Fingers crossed this works!


----------



## Freshbakd (Jan 24, 2022)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> View attachment 5073186
> Attempting to reveg my Flavour Pack because it was so divine. 110 octane soaked potpourri and soap.View attachment 5073187
> Fingers crossed this works!


Next time leave a little more on her if you can. Good luck still totally do able just a little easier if you have more to rely on. Little rot or something and it's all over is why a couple sites would be better.


----------



## higher self (Jan 24, 2022)

Yeah you stripped it down pretty good. I usually leave a lot more lower bud sites on the plant & just chop the main colas. When I see new growth coming out of certain buds I will chop it down where it's not growing to promote the new growth sites. I don't lollipop the plants i may want to reveg bc the shitty popcorn buds are great for reveg new growth


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Jan 24, 2022)

It was like Twiggy with hella big boobs, LOL. Wasn't much to save, there really wasn't any foliage to save. Even the lowest buds were solid keepers. Honestly i didn't even want to leave the one bud, LOL, but i need to bring this back. I got somethin special here.

POP YOUR FLAVOUR PACKS!!!!!


----------



## higher self (Jan 24, 2022)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> View attachment 5073200
> It was like Twiggy with hella big boobs, LOL. Wasn't much to save, there really wasn't any foliage to save. Even the lowest buds were solid keepers. Honestly i didn't even want to leave the one bud, LOL, but i need to bring this back. I got somethin special here.
> 
> POP YOUR FLAVOUR PACKS!!!!!


Defiantly solid buds top to bottom! Not much to save but plenty to sacrifice lol Its sucks having to give up yields for reveg. I would have cut the main stem & the top colas of the side branches. Still think you will pull it off though & you feel confident to reveg anything!


----------



## numberfour (Jan 24, 2022)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> View attachment 5073186
> Attempting to reveg my Flavour Pack because it was so divine. 110 octane soaked potpourri and soap.View attachment 5073187
> Fingers crossed this works!


I used to run a 1212 from seed tent and reveg successfully any special looking plants. I found best practice was to up pot (if possible), 24 hours of light for 1 week then on to 18/6. Can take a couple of weeks before you see any shoots coming out the bud. You've enough material on the plant to reveg no problem, just keep water to an absolute minimum, fastest way to kill them is over watering.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Jan 24, 2022)

numberfour said:


> I used to run a 1212 from seed tent and reveg successfully any special looking plants. I found best practice was to up pot (if possible), 24 hours of light for 1 week then on to 18/6. Can take a couple of weeks before you see any shoots coming out the bud. You've enough material on the plant to reveg no problem, just keep water to an absolute minimum, fastest way to kill them is over watering.


I've had it under 24/0 for about 8 days, tucked into the corner so it's not getting blasted with light, fixture isn't dimmable.


----------



## oswizzle (Jan 24, 2022)

what kind of terps on that pretty plant Pops


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Jan 24, 2022)

oswizzle said:


> what kind of terps on that pretty plant Pops


OMG dude so ridiculous. It smells like floral potpourri and soap, and on exhale is pure Kush funk. So amazing.


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Jan 24, 2022)

Finished sampling all phenos from a pack of Crazy Hazey. 
Two have a nice lingering haze incense. The hazey ones are also the biggest yielders. 
#1 Poopy purple with haze tail
#2 Lemon haze 
#3 Lemon essence/no sour or sweet 
#4 Lemony og leaner 
#5 Blue/Raspberry 
#6 Grapefruit/Sour Tangie 
So far the effects of all phenos seems pretty good


----------



## originalphenohunters (Jan 24, 2022)

Belts 3.0 hitting on Feb 1.... that 112 f2 male I bet puts down some special hybrids


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Jan 24, 2022)

Where my Archive genetics nerds at?   Really trying to dig for more info, if any, on the Flavour Packs. Like, were they part of a drop? Was a specific Moonbow used, like #28 or something? And what about the Hollywood Pure Kush end of it, was that used in any other Archive gear that you know of? Would any of you be interested in my left nut in trade for your pack of Flavours?


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Jan 24, 2022)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> View attachment 5073181
> I brought my dad's overgrown White Gold mother home with me (left).
> View attachment 5073182
> This plant was constantly topped, and is an absolute mess in the center. Took me like an hour to clean these up;
> ...


I want to edit DID NOT HERM, they threw nanners I don't think that's the same. I misspoke with saying "herm".


----------



## K81.UK (Jan 25, 2022)

My showboat is starting to smell “skittlezy”. Was hoping it would lean more towards dosi.

Smells dank when I open the tent but if I have to move anything zkittlez terps are strong after on hands.


----------



## K81.UK (Jan 26, 2022)

Think I’ve spotted a couple of early nanners in my showboat. Gutted.


----------



## poundofyourfinest (Jan 28, 2022)

This is a comparison of rainbow belts 1.0 fem. Theres been talk about the plant structure staying short. This was from 2 packs, in the back is #5, there is 2 plants, the front is #1. There is taller phenos you just have to look through them.


----------



## Retrospect (Jan 29, 2022)

poundofyourfinest said:


> This is a comparison of rainbow belts 1.0 fem. Theres been talk about the plant structure staying short. This was from 2 packs, in the back is #5, there is 2 plants, the front is #1. There is taller phenos you just have to look through them.
> View attachment 5076223View attachment 5076224


Nice looking. Apparently Fletcher addressed this issue in the new drop of Rainbow Belts 3.0. He seems to have added a nice stretch and yield improvement in the 3.0 line.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Feb 7, 2022)

FluffsTravels said:


> I've had Memory Loss (Archive clone) in rotation for a while now. It's solid though it's almost made the chopping block a few times. I have 19 strains in rotation right now. We picked up a Samoas clone from PDX store. It sucks; in comparison to the other 18 in rotation. It was problematic to clone, early veg, late veg and early flower. It made a comeback in mid-flower. It produced below average yield; lowest in the room. It was highly resinous. The smoke was nice, strong enough, and comparable to many other cookie strains but it was nothing special. We killed it off. I'm just thankful we bought a clone rather then seeds. Based on what I've gotten and seen in Oregon of Archive, they're way overpriced compared to many companies across the country. Just my two cents.


I have to rescind my comment and take on Samoas. First, through further investigation I found out this clone didn't come from the PDX store. It came from a clone business in Oregon, not Kaprikorn. I don't want to name the clone business because the clone(s) went from them to a dispensary. At that point, who knows what could've gone on or happened. Regardless, the Samoas was the first of four strains purchased at the same time from the same place from the same clone business that appeared to obviously have HpLVD. We had never had HpLVD so we didn't know right away. The Samoas obviously dudded along with an OrangeAde. The plant touching the Samoas in flowering had some branches dud and sick out as well. Before starting flowering, the Samoa had branches break off with almost no contact. If we had known this was a clear indicator of HpLVD, it would've been culled immediately. We just thought, "we ass plant/genetics," and maybe it would strengthen in flower. The clones/veg from Samoa and few others were culled once we thought it was definitely HpLVD. So, they weren't tested. Unfortunately, few of our older strains are showing symptoms. Twenty eight plants are getting test material sent off this week, and another ten in a week or so. We're just hoping everything isn't infected. Meristem tissue culture, to cure a strain of HpLVD, from the lab we're using costs about 5k and takes about ten months. That isn't an option. I'm just praying the stuff we can't replace that we love and hunted for has at least one clean plant to clone from.


----------



## originalphenohunters (Feb 8, 2022)

FluffsTravels said:


> I have to rescind my comment and take on Samoas. First, through further investigation I found out this clone didn't come from the PDX store. It came from a clone business in Oregon, not Kaprikorn. I don't want to name the clone business because the clone(s) went from them to a dispensary. At that point, who knows what could've gone on or happened. Regardless, the Samoas was the first of four strains purchased at the same time from the same place from the same clone business that appeared to obviously have HpLVD. We had never had HpLVD so we didn't know right away. The Samoas obviously dudded along with an OrangeAde. The plant touching the Samoas in flowering had some branches dud and sick out as well. Before starting flowering, the Samoa had branches break off with almost no contact. If we had known this was a clear indicator of HpLVD, it would've been culled immediately. We just thought, "we ass plant/genetics," and maybe it would strengthen in flower. The clones/veg from Samoa and few others were culled once we thought it was definitely HpLVD. So, they weren't tested. Unfortunately, few of our older strains are showing symptoms. Twenty eight plants are getting test material sent off this week, and another ten in a week or so. We're just hoping everything isn't infected. Meristem tissue culture, to cure a strain of HpLVD, from the lab we're using costs about 5k and takes about ten months. That isn't an option. I'm just praying the stuff we can't replace that we love and hunted for has at least one clean plant to clone from.


So basically you blamed the Archive store and erroneously claimed you bought it from them directly, talked shit about their genetics, and slandered their business.... for your un-affiliated purchasing of a viroid infected clone, of unknown origin? Jump the gun and point fingers much?


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 8, 2022)

Any info on thadocta purple indica cut? Anybody having any luck with the expedition packs? Diff tween dosi and dosi 18?


----------



## DrOgkush (Feb 8, 2022)

Bodyne said:


> Any info on thadocta purple indica cut? Anybody having any luck with the expedition packs? Diff tween dosi and dosi 18?


It’s their expedition line. Full of surprises. Nothings stable. That’s why they’re dirt cheap 

I have sfv og dosi 18. They run out fast !


----------



## FluffsTravels (Feb 8, 2022)

originalphenohunters said:


> So basically you blamed the Archive store and erroneously claimed you bought it from them directly, talked shit about their genetics, and slandered their business.... for your un-affiliated purchasing of a viroid infected clone, of unknown origin? Jump the gun and point fingers much?


Yeah, that's close enough. In our large trading circle, I was given the wrong information about where the clone came from, but since you're begging for it, I'll still talk shit about their overpriced genetics. Like I said, Memory Loss barely makes the cut with 15 strains I currently have and that was supposed to be their flagship strain. Talking shit or anything about Archive is so passe in Oregon. But hey, kudos for them for what they charge for their packs. With so many choices from better breeders with more diverse genetics, it's amazing the prices they charge. Great business, I guess. I hope they continue to have success. And if you're really that offended about a business being slandered, I think you're in the wrong forum. This was a mistake I corrected. Take a look around. Businesses are being slandered endlessly on no data let alone the wrong data. The hate trolls are all over. You have a lot to outraged about. *popcorn*


----------



## originalphenohunters (Feb 8, 2022)

No outrage. Just shows how little due diligence you do before opening your mouth. Pretty sure memory loss is a far cry from their "flagship" variety. It's an amnesia cross for heaven's sake. LOL. Overpriced? They have $30-$300 packs and everything in between. More diverse breeding stock? LOL. Man you just can't keep your foot out of your mouth. If anyone's going to need luck, it will be you. I'm sure Archive will still be around when you fold.



FluffsTravels said:


> Yeah, that's close enough. In our large trading circle, I was given the wrong information about where the clone came from, but since you're begging for it, I'll still talk shit about their overpriced genetics. Like I said, Memory Loss barely makes the cut with 15 strains I currently have and that was supposed to be their flagship strain. Talking shit or anything about Archive is so passe in Oregon. But hey, kudos for them for what they charge for their packs. With so many choices from better breeders with more diverse genetics, it's amazing the prices they charge. Great business, I guess. I hope they continue to have success. And if you're really that offended about a business being slandered, I think you're in the wrong forum. This was a mistake I corrected. Take a look around. Businesses are being slandered endlessly on no data let alone the wrong data. The hate trolls are all over. You have a lot to outraged about. *popcorn*


----------



## waterproof808 (Feb 8, 2022)

FluffsTravels said:


> Yeah, that's close enough. In our large trading circle, I was given the wrong information about where the clone came from, but since you're begging for it, I'll still talk shit about their overpriced genetics. Like I said, Memory Loss barely makes the cut with 15 strains I currently have and that was supposed to be their flagship strain. Talking shit or anything about Archive is so passe in Oregon. But hey, kudos for them for what they charge for their packs. With so many choices from better breeders with more diverse genetics, it's amazing the prices they charge. Great business, I guess. I hope they continue to have success. And if you're really that offended about a business being slandered, I think you're in the wrong forum. This was a mistake I corrected. Take a look around. Businesses are being slandered endlessly on no data let alone the wrong data. The hate trolls are all over. You have a lot to outraged about. *popcorn*


Sounds like that memory loss cut isn’t that bad if you’re still growing it with all the other “diverse genetics from better breeders” you have available to you.


----------



## K&A kid (Feb 9, 2022)

Bodyne said:


> Any info on thadocta purple indica cut? Anybody having any luck with the expedition packs? Diff tween dosi and dosi 18?


Haven’t grown the original but did run the dosi 18 and 22, two packs of each. It’s been a couple years but from what I recall the females were only about twelve from forty plants. 
IMO the 22 had better potency and yield, but a longer flowering time, takes about ten weeks- also more green phenos popping up.

The 18 was more colorful- lotta purple somewhat better bag appeal. Plants grew solid golfball nugs, good quality top to bottom and easy trim not alotta leaf. These were finished in 9.5 weeks on avg. but yielded less than the 22. Nose was decent , I’d give it an 8 out of ten. Potency was about a 7.5 - kept it around for about year or so.


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 9, 2022)

K&A kid said:


> Haven’t grown the original but did run the dosi 18 and 22, two packs of each. It’s been a couple years but from what I recall the females were only about twelve from forty plants.
> IMO the 22 had better potency and yield, but a longer flowering time, takes about ten weeks- also more green phenos popping up.
> 
> The 18 was more colorful- lotta purple somewhat better bag appeal. Plants grew solid golfball nugs, good quality top to bottom and easy trim not alotta leaf. These were finished in 9.5 weeks on avg. but yielded less than the 22. Nose was decent , I’d give it an 8 out of ten. Potency was about a 7.5 - kept it around for about year or so.


Thanks man.


----------



## K81.UK (Feb 9, 2022)

Not sure the pics I posted previously were “nanners”.

They were tiny when I plucked them. Since then a few of the short single leaves that grow out of buds have lime green tips.

Im thinking the pics I posted were early leaves that were lime green (like leaves in pic), rather than dark green. 

No signs of anymore.


----------



## higher self (Feb 9, 2022)

K81.UK said:


> Not sure the pics I posted previously were “nanners”.
> 
> They were tiny when I plucked them. Since then a few of the short single leaves that grow out of buds have lime green tips.
> 
> ...


Glad you didn't chop all that down over a mistaken nanner


----------



## bigbongloads (Feb 10, 2022)

Recently harvested my two phenos of rainbow belts 2.0. Trimming up the first pheno now the aroma is really nice like that zkittlez candy smell but with a decent og kush gas kick on the backend. Tastes like it smells. Flavor lingers on the tongue. Girlfriend said it tastes like starburst. Buzz is nice bit of head and body was jamming out trimming and got into the music. It has that everything is great smiley feeing. Turning my attention immediately to f2ing these with the male cuts I’ve kept in veg.


----------



## resinhead (Feb 10, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> It’s their expedition line. Full of surprises. Nothings stable. That’s why they’re dirt cheap
> 
> I have sfv og dosi 18. They run out fast !


 Are they really less stable crosses? Or just untested? Any idea where to find info?


----------



## higher self (Feb 10, 2022)

bigbongloads said:


> Recently harvested my two phenos of rainbow belts 2.0. Trimming up the first pheno now the aroma is really nice like that zkittlez candy smell but with a decent og kush gas kick on the backend. Tastes like it smells. Flavor lingers on the tongue. Girlfriend said it tastes like starburst. Buzz is nice bit of head and body was jamming out trimming and got into the music. It has that everything is great smiley feeing. Turning my attention immediately to f2ing these with the male cuts I’ve kept in veg.


Nice! F2's is how you make your money back! I rather have a male than deal with STS but fem seeds are cool.


----------



## higher self (Feb 10, 2022)

resinhead said:


> Are they really less stable crosses? Or just untested? Any idea where to find info?


----------



## DrOgkush (Feb 10, 2022)

resinhead said:


> Are they really less stable crosses? Or just untested? Any idea where to find info?


What was posted above is the explanation.
so they say. Lol. I haven got my seeds just yet. My tracking says they’re in Bakersfield. So maybe Tomorrow But I’m sprouting 3 right away. Hopefully some good genetics.

And idk. I’m sure there’re stable. I shouldn of said that.


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Feb 10, 2022)

bigbongloads said:


> Recently harvested my two phenos of rainbow belts 2.0. Trimming up the first pheno now the aroma is really nice like that zkittlez candy smell but with a decent og kush gas kick on the backend. Tastes like it smells. Flavor lingers on the tongue. Girlfriend said it tastes like starburst. Buzz is nice bit of head and body was jamming out trimming and got into the music. It has that everything is great smiley feeing. Turning my attention immediately to f2ing these with the male cuts I’ve kept in veg.


I got 8 females in my pack. Harvested half so far and all of them have that skittles candy smell with only slight variation in the supporting notes. Doc really did lock that terp profile down for this release. There's some yielders in there. Some mutated runts as well. Clear signs of inbreeding depression in this version, but also many keepers to be found. I bet the 3.0 is money.


----------



## K81.UK (Feb 11, 2022)

Does anyone know if face off og or dos-si-dos will be released again?


----------



## Freshbakd (Feb 11, 2022)

K81.UK said:


> Does anyone know if face off og or dos-si-dos will be released again?


Face off beans can be had now. Dosi was kinda recently but unlikely to be back imo. The kinda was the untested cheaper set just recently released.


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Feb 11, 2022)

mikeyboy2121 said:


> I got 8 females in my pack. Harvested half so far and all of them have that skittles candy smell with only slight variation in the supporting notes. Doc really did lock that terp profile down for this release. There's some yielders in there. Some mutated runts as well. Clear signs of inbreeding depression in this version, but also many keepers to be found. I bet the 3.0 is money.


If 2.0 showed signs of inbreeding , why would 3.0 be superior? Thanks for the insight.


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Feb 11, 2022)

Tartaria Genetics said:


> If 2.0 showed signs of inbreeding , why would 3.0 be superior? Thanks for the insight.


2.0 is Rainbow Belts x Rainbow belts. Essentially it's a zkittlez bx1 f2.

3.0 is Rainbow belts x Moonbow. So genetically it's a step back away from zkittlez.

If you read the 3.0 description it seems they'll produce zkittlez flowers on more of an OG type frame, with increased vigor, via dosidos.


----------



## bigbongloads (Feb 12, 2022)

Fwiw I didn’t notice any runts or lack of vigor in my rb2.0 plants. No intersex or any issues really.


----------



## Cannacal04 (Feb 12, 2022)

Dub bub #1 getting rolling in the flower tent.... almost 2x stretch


----------



## K81.UK (Feb 12, 2022)

mikeyboy2121 said:


> 2.0 is Rainbow Belts x Rainbow belts. Essentially it's a zkittlez bx1 f2.
> 
> 3.0 is Rainbow belts x Moonbow. So genetically it's a step back away from zkittlez.
> 
> If you read the 3.0 description it seems they'll produce zkittlez flowers on more of an OG type frame, with increased vigor, via dosidos.


Zkittlez genetics are strong.

My showboat reeks of zkittlez and % of zkittlez in it is low.


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Feb 12, 2022)

mikeyboy2121 said:


> 2.0 is Rainbow Belts x Rainbow belts. Essentially it's a zkittlez bx1 f2.
> 
> 3.0 is Rainbow belts x Moonbow. So genetically it's a step back away from zkittlez.
> 
> If you read the 3.0 description it seems they'll produce zkittlez flowers on more of an OG type frame, with increased vigor, via dosidos.


Thank you for replying, I dont find much discussion regarding distinctions between lines.


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Feb 12, 2022)

bigbongloads said:


> Fwiw I didn’t notice any runts or lack of vigor in my rb2.0 plants. No intersex or any issues really.



I had no intersex issues. Vigor was lacking overall but fairly normal plants. 2 were runty and mutated. 1 grew out of it. The other is still only 1 foot tall and just beginning flower while all but 1 other female already harvested. Almost culled it but the others were so good I'm curious.


----------



## originalphenohunters (Feb 14, 2022)

K81.UK said:


> Zkittlez genetics are strong.
> 
> My showboat reeks of zkittlez and % of zkittlez in it is low.


That's because of selection, not because zkittles has strong genes. In fact, most crosses with Z are mediocre at best


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Feb 19, 2022)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> Hey guys, so I was recently bequeathed a shoebox of some fuego genetics, including these Archives. Clearly this is the place to discuss Archive. So, which one of these should I start with?? WG seems to be the most coveted of these from what my friend said, but I can't find any grow info, etc. ..?? Which one of these would you grow to make your buddies jealous of your stash??
> 
> View attachment 4794242


So, of these. .. .White Gold was a "pretty good cookies-cross", Slurricane was like weird & peppery, and Flavour Pack was literally among the best weed I've ever seen or smoked, and was easily top 3 in terms of terpene profile. Amazing.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Feb 19, 2022)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> So, of these. .. .White Gold was a "pretty good cookies-cross", Slurricane was like weird & peppery, and Flavour Pack was literally among the best weed I've ever seen or smoked, and was easily top 3 in terms of terpene profile. Amazing.


Awesome info man, any more details on the white gold? Saw a pack selling for $250 and was wondering it’s really worth anywhere near that. I’ve looked for Biscotti before but keep hearing about the high being your typical cookie high, which bores me tbh. Flavor Pack seems interesting too having HPK in it


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Feb 19, 2022)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Awesome info man, any more details on the white gold? Saw a pack selling for $250 and was wondering it’s really worth anywhere near that. I’ve looked for Biscotti before but keep hearing about the high being your typical cookie high, which bores me tbh. Flavor Pack seems interesting too having HPK in it


It was good, but not as great as the limited info would suggest. Worth a shot if you can find it I suppose. It could maybe be used to bring more frost to other cultivars, the way cookies-crosses have been doing anyway.

Flavour Pack was the cat's pajamas. If you can find it, get it. Soap and potpourri smelling buds, pure Kush on the exhale.


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Feb 20, 2022)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> So, of these. .. .White Gold was a "pretty good cookies-cross", Slurricane was like weird & peppery, and Flavour Pack was literally among the best weed I've ever seen or smoked, and was easily top 3 in terms of terpene profile. Amazing.


Slurricane was weird and peppery? WTF? It's Dosidos x Purple Punch. Something is not right here.


----------



## Freshbakd (Feb 20, 2022)

mikeyboy2121 said:


> Slurricane was weird and peppery? WTF? It's Dosidos x Purple Punch. Something is not right here.


To each there own for taste. I can interpret something completely differently than my friends. That's said my favorites so far have been grimace og and formula one. Grimace was piney to me and formula one was like fuel and gunpowder maybe a bit of bleach. Very good choices imo


----------



## Psyphish (Feb 20, 2022)

mikeyboy2121 said:


> Slurricane was weird and peppery? WTF? It's Dosidos x Purple Punch. Something is not right here.


Grew In-house's "Iced Out" (Slurricane #7 x Purple Punch). What an absolute shit cross, it didn't tick any boxes other than pretty cool trichome coverage. I'll never try another Purple Punch cross again lol.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Feb 20, 2022)

mikeyboy2121 said:


> Slurricane was weird and peppery? WTF? It's Dosidos x Purple Punch. Something is not right here.


Not sure how long you've been growing or smoking, but just because you cross two strains, doesn't always mean the results will resemble either parent. Sure, they SHOULD, ideally. But sometimes you get a "flop". Coulda just been the pheno, i saved a couple beans to retry.


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Feb 20, 2022)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> Coulda just been the pheno, i saved a couple beans to retry.


If you only ran 1 seed I guess anything is possible.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Feb 21, 2022)

Ok so who pulled the trigger on the Rainbow Belts 3.0??? I really want to, but at 300/pack I just can't right now.. . ...


----------



## Ilikesnacks (Feb 21, 2022)

I feel bad for the people who bought the 2.0 only to see the 3.0 drop a few months later at the same price, seems like 2.0 was just an expensive stepping stone.


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 21, 2022)

Ilikesnacks said:


> I feel bad for the people who bought the 2.0 only to see the 3.0 drop a few months later at the same price, seems like 2.0 was just an expensive stepping stone.


1.Rainbow Belts 2.0 came out a year ago not a few months

2.They arent the same...2.0 is a true Rainbow Belts F2...3.0 is a Moonbow bx

honestly he shouldnt have named the 3.0 Rainbow Belts because its not Rainbow Belts


----------



## DrOgkush (Feb 21, 2022)

300 bucks a pack. Ouch!!! I just bought the Expedition pack for 50 bucks. Sfv og x dosidos 18


----------



## higher self (Feb 21, 2022)

Ilikesnacks said:


> I feel bad for the people who bought the 2.0 only to see the 3.0 drop a few months later at the same price, seems like 2.0 was just an expensive stepping stone.


Lol you really want that Rainbow Belts huh? I think Clearwater still has some crosses with it for under $100 Maybe you can find the right pheno to help you get over Archives prices


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 21, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> 300 bucks a pack. Ouch!!! I just bought the Expedition pack for 50 bucks. Sfv og x dosidos 18


yeah im never spending $300 on any pack

150 is the max I'll spend for a single pack


----------



## DrOgkush (Feb 21, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> yeah im never spending $300 on any pack
> 
> 150 is the max I'll spend for a single pack


That’s my max.


----------



## Ilikesnacks (Feb 21, 2022)

higher self said:


> Lol you really want that Rainbow Belts huh? I think Clearwater still has some crosses with it for under $100 Maybe you can find the right pheno to help you get over Archives prices


Look back in this thread and you’ll find me trying to unload my pack of rainbow belts, not really something I’m interested in growing. 

Funny you single me out when everyone else is complaining about the price though.


----------



## Ilikesnacks (Feb 21, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> 1.Rainbow Belts 2.0 came out a year ago not a few months
> 
> 2.They arent the same...2.0 is a true Rainbow Belts F2...3.0 is a Moonbow bx
> 
> honestly he shouldnt have named the 3.0 Rainbow Belts because its not Rainbow Belts


I misspoke, I guess there two drops of 2.0? The last one being a few months ago.


----------



## higher self (Feb 21, 2022)

Ilikesnacks said:


> Look back in this thread and you’ll find me trying to unload my pack of rainbow belts, not really something I’m interested in growing.
> 
> Funny you single me out when everyone else is complaining about the price though.


So why do you have packs of it if not interested, did you get them for free? Long as you're not selling them for $300 seems like all the people complaining would take those off your hands quick if you still have them.


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Feb 21, 2022)

Or open a Strainly account. I sold 2 packs at a profit. Grew my pack for free.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Feb 21, 2022)

higher self said:


> So why do you have packs of it if not interested, did you get them for free? Long as you're not selling them for $300 seems like all the people complaining would take those off your hands quick if you still have them.


That's kind of an unfair question, we ALL have some seeds we're "not interested in".


----------



## higher self (Feb 21, 2022)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> That's kind of an unfair question, we ALL have some seeds we're "not interested in".


Ture enough but we're not on here talking down on those packs from what I can tell. Sure most of us just give them away & be done with them. I do get his point a bit bc I have Jelly Breath freebies that went on to be sold for $200+ including the S1's I believe.


----------



## Cannacal04 (Feb 22, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> yeah im never spending $300 on any pack
> 
> 150 is the max I'll spend for a single pack


I still find it crazy no other well known breeders have figured out you can have tons of success with a wide range of prices like archive has, plenty of people buying the 200$+ packs and the 50$+ ones. Closest one I can think of is topdawg last gear i grabbed from him packs ranged from 135-250


----------



## DrOgkush (Feb 22, 2022)

Cannacal04 said:


> I still find it crazy no other well known breeders have figured out you can have tons of success with a wide range of prices like archive has, plenty of people buying the 200$+ packs and the 50$+ ones. Closest one I can think of is topdawg last gear i grabbed from him packs ranged from 135-250


I think anything over 150 is just price gouging.


----------



## higher self (Feb 22, 2022)

Bloom has a pack for $300. On IG he said that it's bc it was culmination of yrs of work + he said the mother plants doesn't make fem pollen. I wouldn't buy them but I can respect Bloom asking for higher prices for "worked" genetics. Piggyback off your older gear not just hit hype cuts together.

What gets me is breeders like Lit Farms who seemingly release seeds that cost $200 every 3wks. They have the most drops for $150 & up. No shade at them but I can't get with all those drops & higher prices. Clearwater does the same but least you can get variety of prices from $70-$200


----------



## Ilikesnacks (Feb 22, 2022)

higher self said:


> So why do you have packs of it if not interested, did you get them for free? Long as you're not selling them for $300 seems like all the people complaining would take those off your hands quick if you still have them.





higher self said:


> Ture enough but we're not on here talking down on those packs from what I can tell. Sure most of us just give them away & be done with them. I do get his point a bit bc I have Jelly Breath freebies that went on to be sold for $200+ including the S1's I believe.


LOL, why is any of this even your concern? Get off my dick and mind your own business. I’m in here talking about archive, not trying to make people justify their personal decisions or telling anyone what to do.


----------



## Griffon (Feb 22, 2022)

I have order Rainbow Belt 3.0 + Chem91 X Dosidos#18 direct from their website for a staggering 400$$ and Canada-Post charge me extra 80$ of import fee.. Beware if you order from them outside of the U.S.


----------



## Ilikesnacks (Feb 24, 2022)

Dang, that’s rough! Never been hit with charges in the past when ordering from them, just got an order a few months ago for $250


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Feb 24, 2022)

Griffon said:


> I have order Rainbow Belt 3.0 + Chem91 X Dosidos#18 direct from their website for a staggering 400$$ and Canada-Post charge me extra 80$ of import fee.. Beware if you order from them outside of the U.S.


 sounds like an issue with your government and not archive. 20fkn%?
Is that GST plus HST or PST? certain provinces collect the HST at a rate of 13 percent. But they shouldn't double tax you with GST too


----------



## Griffon (Feb 24, 2022)

Paul-n-Chukka said:


> sounds like an issue with your government and not archive. 20fkn%?
> Is that GST plus HST or PST? certain provinces collect the HST at a rate of 13 percent. But they shouldn't double tax you with GST too


I will always ask in the future, if they will declare the amount of the transaction for the custom purpose, This is totally ridiculous to collect taxes on illegal goods, hope Archive at least didn't declare ''cannabis seeds'' to the custom.. I have order seeds from all over the world since 2003 and this is the first time it happen. I understand their ''legal'' status but maybe warning people could be a good way to avoid problem with worldwide delivery.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 24, 2022)

Griffon said:


> I will always ask in the future, if they will declare the amount of the transaction for the custom purpose, This is totally ridiculous to collect taxes on illegal goods, hope Archive at least didn't declare ''cannabis seeds'' to the custom.. I have order seeds from all over the world since 2003 and this is the first time it happen. I understand their ''legal'' status but maybe warning people could be a good way to avoid problem with worldwide delivery.


Either that or not ship to your area ?


----------



## Griffon (Feb 25, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Either that or not ship to your area ?


 Just warn they have no choice to declare the amount of the transaction for the custom maybe. Super happy with my order even with the extra charge, i have another shipment with them with import fees as i can see with the tracking.


----------



## Griffon (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## resinhead (Feb 28, 2022)

Archive is re-releasing some sold out stuff today at 1pm pst (DROP)


*edit -caught some rocket fuel !


----------



## resinhead (Feb 28, 2022)

Griffon said:


> View attachment 5093614View attachment 5093615


Tore right into those! I like it!
Did you get any freebies with that big order?


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Feb 28, 2022)

I was bummed not to see Grimace on that email. Oh well. And who's got Fletcher's phone number or direct email or something, someone tell him to re-drop FLAVOUR PACK. Telling you, it was the Truth.


----------



## ManofTREE (Feb 28, 2022)

Grabbed rocket fuel, somoas, casper, and fauxsido. Thanks for the h3ads up


----------



## Kalkwerk (Mar 3, 2022)

Anyone ran dosi cake? I kinda forgot about this pack I got. I need to fill a space with something in a next cycle as Im running late with time and need to have a quick veg.


----------



## Omkarananda (Mar 6, 2022)

Jr Mints 2 phenos seed plants on day 43 12/12...one hasn't had any herm parts...the one that's finishing faster. They both have a structure that I love and big frosty buds! Hoping for gsc flavors, but I think these may lean more to the face off. Won't know till smoke then tho. I had two other phenos that looked more gsc dom, but they both hermed pretty bad early so they're gone, plus I have some more in the pack and some more Samoas. I grew just one female of it I think and it had some herm action so I let it go even though it was good gsc flavor.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Mar 6, 2022)

Omkarananda said:


> Jr Mints 2 phenos seed plants on day 43 12/12...one hasn't had any herm parts...the one that's finishing faster. They both have a structure that I love and big frosty buds! Hoping for gsc flavors, but I think these may lean more to the face off. Won't know till smoke then tho. I had two other phenos that looked more gsc dom, but they both hermed pretty bad early so they're gone, plus I have some more in the pack and some more Samoas. I grew just one female of it I think and it had some herm action so I let it go even though it was good gsc flavor.View attachment 5097279View attachment 5097280


Beautiful plants. LMAO i always get that shit too, one super-early finisher and one that needs like 12+ weeks. It's annoying yet fun.


----------



## Omkarananda (Mar 6, 2022)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> Beautiful plants. LMAO i always get that shit too, one super-early finisher and one that needs like 12+ weeks. It's annoying yet fun.


It can be a handful for me sometimes for sure! I try to do a perpetual, sea of green or something close. But it's a very wavy sea and chaotic sometimes  Thank you by the way!! For the compliment!


----------



## Griffon (Mar 6, 2022)

Rainbow Belt 3.0 Heat Wave Secret Formula Chem91 X Dosidos18 + FaceOff Og X Dosidos18. They will be switched in DWC next week.


----------



## Learning1234 (Mar 6, 2022)

Grabbed Kirkwood and Designer from him. Unsure when I’ll get to them. Either in 6-8 weeks or September. Tough to only grab two packs. Might go back for a Dosi cross or two.


----------



## F_T_P! (Mar 11, 2022)

Learning1234 said:


> Grabbed Kirkwood and Designer from him. Unsure when I’ll get to them. Either in 6-8 weeks or September. Tough to only grab two packs. Might go back for a Dosi cross or two.


Nice pickup, I had to grab some Rocket Fuel.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Mar 11, 2022)

Damn I don’t need any more beans but I want rocket fuel bad ima prolly pull the trigger I did buy code blue again I have a 10 year old pack that might not pop and I wanna try it .. it was hard not buying both


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Mar 12, 2022)

eager beaver hermed bad week 3F


----------



## cohiba (Mar 12, 2022)

oswizzle said:


> That dried nug pic looks kinda premature ... 2 more weeks would have really done her justice


Here she is, taken at 73 days. This one is a winner. (Bubba Kush x Dosido) x (Chem 91 x Dosido)


----------



## Griffon (Mar 13, 2022)

from pro-mix to DWC


----------



## Griffon (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## silverhazefiend (Mar 17, 2022)

What’s shipping times like ? I haven’t had a update since I placed the order


----------



## resinhead (Mar 17, 2022)

silverhazefiend said:


> What’s shipping times like ? I haven’t had a update since I placed the order


shipping for me from archive took nine days before they sent my order out. No freebies.
Meanwhile Hembra seedbank arrived from across the country in 3 days from when I placed my order. As usual. 
Hembra is my favorite place to get beans. Always good freebies and super fast.


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 17, 2022)

silverhazefiend said:


> What’s shipping times like ? I haven’t had a update since I placed the order


my last order took about 10 days to ship


----------



## silverhazefiend (Mar 17, 2022)

I got a shipping update about a hour after I posted that .. I did select the 5 dollar priority option .. then 3 Emails that my order shipped 

I was gonna run this pack asap but I have no space so next round


----------



## silverhazefiend (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## Omkarananda (Mar 22, 2022)

Jr Mints day 59 12/12


----------



## waterproof808 (Mar 23, 2022)

Anyone else have absolutely piss poor germination rates on Archive seed packs purchased from Speakeasy Seedbank?
I had 1 out of 6 germinate on Puro Loco and 0/12 Germinate on Dosibow...I'm pissed. I also popped some 10 F3 Tropicanna Cookies I made and got 100% germ, so it sure as fuck isn't my technique. 
I just soaked a pack of Lemon Cane that I got direct from Archive, hopefully those don't have any issues.


----------



## Freshbakd (Mar 23, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> Anyone else have absolutely piss poor germination rates on Archive seed packs purchased from Speakeasy Seedbank?
> I had 1 out of 6 germinate on Puro Loco and 0/12 Germinate on Dosibow...I'm pissed. I also popped some 10 F3 Tropicanna Cookies I made and got 100% germ, so it sure as fuck isn't my technique.
> I just soaked a pack of Lemon Cane that I got direct from Archive, hopefully those don't have any issues.


I'm sorry to hear that. Only archive I popped from speakeasy went 100 percent. Have had good luck with archive. I would hit up speakeasy via email and or archive on ig. A lot of banks or breeders may replace them. Not sure on either or though.


----------



## waterproof808 (Mar 23, 2022)

Freshbakd said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. Only archive I popped from speakeasy went 100 percent. Have had good luck with archive. I would hit up speakeasy via email and or archive on ig. A lot of banks or breeders may replace them. Not sure on either or though.


I havent had any problems with other breeders packs I got from speakeasy but, for other reasons, I'm not planning on giving speakeasy anymore business anytime soon. Just gonna take the L and move on.


----------



## Learning1234 (Mar 23, 2022)

I’ve been wondering if these banks that have stock of his are upset that he’s offering the packs for $50-$100 cheaper direct.


----------



## Freshbakd (Mar 23, 2022)

Learning1234 said:


> I’ve been wondering if these banks that have stock of his are upset that he’s offering the packs for $50-$100 cheaper direct.


well that's the thing the prices on the direct site seem to change every time they stock. A pack or two I have bought from them have gone up since purchase I notice. so if its only 100 you may want to grab it while you can. could be 150 next week. Also notice how some packs for 200 on one bank cost 150 or even 100 at another? Not even counting glo definitely since it pretty much doesn't exist now. shop wisely friend


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 24, 2022)

Learning1234 said:


> I’ve been wondering if these banks that have stock of his are upset that he’s offering the packs for $50-$100 cheaper direct.


What packs are he offering for cheaper than other banks?

I haven’t seen any


----------



## Learning1234 (Mar 24, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> What packs are he offering for cheaper than other banks?
> 
> I haven’t seen any








Archive – Corn Cob (PNW Corn x Face Off) | JBC Seeds







www.jbcseeds.com












Archive Seed Bank - Corn Cob {REG} [12pk] | Seeds Here Now


Archive Seed Bank - Corn Cob




seedsherenow.com






StackPath










Corn Cob Seeds | Archive Seed Bank


Sex: Regular - 12 seeds Lineage: PNW Corn x Face Off OG The pacific northwest classic strain, Corn is an old school original. A true hybrid type plant, she is short squat but branches hard and shoots a main Cola reminiscent of a Corn Cob. The flowers are the perfect styrofoam texture, fluffy but...




www.archiveseedbank.com










Archive – Hilo Hammer ([HWI x MF] x Face Off) | JBC Seeds







www.jbcseeds.com












Hilo Hammer Seeds | Archive Seed Bank


Sex: Regular - 12 seeds Lineage: (HWI x Molokai Frost) x Face Off OG




www.archiveseedbank.com













ARCHIVE SEED BANK – CAKE-FACE (10R)


Visit the post for more.




oregoneliteseeds.com












Cake Face Seeds | Archive Seed Bank


Lineage : Wedding Cake x Face Off OG BX1 Sex: Regular – 12 seeds Wedding Cake is synonymous with large yielding, bulky, resinous potent cannabis. Seed Junky, having created a winner for commercial producers worldwide, has a unique creamy dough and light kush scent that transfers to a heavy...




www.archiveseedbank.com













ARCHIVE SEED BANK – Ice Cream Cone (12 REG) Snowman S1 x Face Off


Visit the post for more.




oregoneliteseeds.com






StackPath










Ice Cream Cone Seeds | Archive Seed Bank


Sex: Regular - 12 seeds Lineage: Snowman S1 x Face Off OG




www.archiveseedbank.com





There are more.


----------



## waterproof808 (Mar 24, 2022)

Well, almost all of the Lemon Cane seeds have sprouted while soaking in a cup of water over night.


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 25, 2022)

Learning1234 said:


> Archive – Corn Cob (PNW Corn x Face Off) | JBC Seeds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats just banks overcharging

most of the faceoff crosses have been $100 for a long time

if you look at some of the other packs Oregon Elite are selling you can see that they're taxing

Mint Orbit for $200,Valley Vixen for $200,Crazy Hazey for $120,Dosi-Tee for $250


----------



## Griffon (Mar 29, 2022)

14 days after the transfert into DWC, mission accomplished : _ ). The lil burning at the second leaf stage come from a bugs preventive treatment.
2x Secret Formula - 2x Rainbow Belts 3.0 - Heat Wave - FaceOff Og X Dosidos18 Chem91 X Dosidos18.


----------



## Griffon (Mar 29, 2022)

The Rainbow Belts seems to slow-veg like in the description. the leaf are tiny and the overall structure look more small then the Secret formula.


----------



## tomram (Mar 29, 2022)

hii
I held until the end, 75 flo day,I usually cut the 63-65 day


----------



## tomram (Mar 29, 2022)

no flash,beautiful plant, floral levada fragrance


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Mar 29, 2022)

Can anyone shed some light on the Moonbow phenos? #s 25, 73, 75, 112 are what I've dug up.

#73 is the fem line, #112 is described as the grapey pheno but what about the others? Can't seem to fina much more than this. . ..


----------



## bigbongloads (Mar 29, 2022)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> Can anyone shed some light on the Moonbow phenos? #s 25, 73, 75, 112 are what I've dug up.
> 
> #73 is the fem line, #112 is described as the grapey pheno but what about the others? Can't seem to fina much more than this. . ..


#75 is the fem line. #73 was used in the double cross to x face off og.


----------



## tstick (Mar 29, 2022)

Chemdozer week #10


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Mar 29, 2022)

bigbongloads said:


> #75 is the fem line. #73 was used in the double cross to x face off og.


Oops that's right 75 is the fem line my mistake.


----------



## ManofTREE (Mar 30, 2022)

What's everyone's thoughts one the zkittlez crosses? I haven't really tried the strain 
Moonbow, rainbow belts etc... thanks. Is it worth the price to sum it up


----------



## bigbongloads (Mar 30, 2022)

ManofTREE said:


> What's everyone's thoughts one the zkittlez crosses? I haven't really tried the strain
> Moonbow, rainbow belts etc... thanks. Is it worth the price to sum it up


If you like zkittlez yes it’s a good representation of the strain. Moonbow or rainbow belts has the flavor of zkittlez with the potency of og mixed in.


----------



## Griffon (Mar 31, 2022)

No freebies : - (


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 31, 2022)

Griffon said:


> No freebies : - (View attachment 5111025


Yeah don’t expect freebies from them unless you’re spending alot

during the 3.0 drop you had to buy 2 packs($600 total) just to get 3 free seeds


----------



## Freshbakd (Mar 31, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> Yeah don’t expect freebies from them unless you’re spending alot
> 
> during the 3.0 drop you had to buy 2 packs($600 total) just to get 3 free seeds


I got a full free pack at under three hundred. However also have ordered two times since and none. Starting to think they just give them away when they have them. Kinda random like


----------



## tstick (Mar 31, 2022)

Here's a couple more Chemdozer pics I just took: It sure is a pretty strain. I hope it tastes good when it's done! We will see!


----------



## tstick (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## higher self (Mar 31, 2022)

tstick said:


> Here's a couple more Chemdozer pics I just took: It sure is a pretty strain. I hope it tastes good when it's done! We will see!
> 
> View attachment 5111134


Looks like a banger! What kind of smells are you getting? Hope you kept a male.


----------



## tstick (Mar 31, 2022)

tstick said:


> View attachment 5111142


The base smell (at the moment) is creosote/diesal fuel....slightly spicy/incense undertone...suntan lotion...NOT a fruity smelling plant at all!

I popped 4 seeds...Two were duds. The other two are what you see. There were no males in the pack. Maybe if I grow the rest out next run, I might get a male. One of the two plants is slightly chunkier than the other. They are quite similar in every other way though. The plants are medium size. I grow in 3 gallon fabric pots so I'm sure these plants would get bigger in a bigger pot. The buds are very dense. The stems are rather slender and I've had to bolster them up with some twist ties to keep the branches from flopping over and snapping. So far so good!


----------



## Freshbakd (Apr 10, 2022)

Here's dub bub at 8 weeks. Some old freebies finally got around to popping. Also have face off ix3 at around 4 or 5 weeks I will get around to posting sooner than later.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Apr 16, 2022)

Alright which one of you fuckers bought all the Mountain Apples, lol    i got an email drop alert, and it's already sold out.


----------



## Griffon (Apr 16, 2022)

RainBOw Belts 3.0 almost ready for flower


----------



## Griffon (Apr 16, 2022)

Heat Wave ( JetFuel Og X Dosidos ) Very dank and smelly for a Veg plant. Could be a male, the odor is realy powerfull.


----------



## ManofTREE (Apr 16, 2022)

Freshbakd said:


> I got a full free pack at under three hundred. However also have ordered two times since and none. Starting to think they just give them away when they have them. Kinda random like


Two orders in the 400 range and not a single freebi but that's alright I know the strains I bought will be fire as all hell


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 17, 2022)

Is Archive doing a 4/20 sale?


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Apr 17, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> Is Archive doing a 4/20 sale?


20% off sitewide with a new shitty drop


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 17, 2022)

Paul-n-Chukka said:


> 20% off sitewide with a new shitty drop


Yeah I just saw it on their discord 

kinda bullshit that Rainbow Belts won’t be on sale though

that was the only reason I asked…was hoping to get a pack for around $200…oh well


----------



## Bodyne (Apr 17, 2022)

4/5 up and goin of the expedition series dosideisel, vigorous plants


----------



## ganjaman87 (Apr 17, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> Yeah I just saw it on their discord
> 
> kinda bullshit that Rainbow Belts won’t be on sale though
> 
> that was the only reason I asked…was hoping to get a pack for around $200…oh well


You can get a rainbow belts clone on breeders direct for 100 dollars.


----------



## Ilikesnacks (Apr 17, 2022)

I saw they finally added a description for puro loco and said it’s essentially just moonbow75 and barely takes after the papaya at all.


----------



## Freshbakd (Apr 17, 2022)

Ilikesnacks said:


> I saw they finally added a description for puro loco and said it’s essentially just moonbow75 and barely takes after the papaya at all.


thank you for the heads up. many more descriptions actually including showboat, faceoff ix3 and french toast. worth a look if your sitting on them already. I notice commercially viable on french toast assuming that means decent yield and not terribly long finish?


----------



## Naddydasty214 (Apr 18, 2022)

Moonbow 112 IX dropping 4/20


----------



## Freshbakd (Apr 18, 2022)

Naddydasty214 said:


> Moonbow 112 IX dropping 4/20


I notice the Portland store saying that. But that's not the site. It may or may not drop on the site. No email or text or anything on the site about it. I wish I lived near but if it's the case not an option here


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 19, 2022)

Bodyne said:


> 4/5 up and goin of the expedition series dosideisel, vigorous plants


that expedition series is super tempting.


----------



## Naddydasty214 (Apr 19, 2022)

Freshbakd said:


> I notice the Portland store saying that. But that's not the site. It may or may not drop on the site. No email or text or anything on the site about it. I wish I lived near but if it's the case not an option here


I just realized they didn’t specify where it’s dropping, true about the emails but the text notification thing they use sucks I never catch drops unless it’s by luck I checked my email


----------



## Bodyne (Apr 19, 2022)

Mr.Head said:


> that expedition series is super tempting.


It got me. Dosideisel, dosi face, dosigum lol


----------



## waterproof808 (Apr 19, 2022)

those moon boots clones they are dropping look huge. Anyone wanna go shopping for me? lol Just mail me some unrooted snips and you can keep the rest of the plant.


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 20, 2022)

Bodyne said:


> It got me. Dosideisel, dosi face, dosigum lol


grabbed a few packs of the forum cookies x dosi


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 20, 2022)

Naddydasty214 said:


> Moonbow 112 IX dropping 4/20


they said the Moonbow IX and Moon Glow aren’t ready yet

only Mountain Apple is dropping today


----------



## bongrip101 (Apr 20, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> they said the Moonbow IX and Moon Glow aren’t ready yet
> 
> only Mountain Apple is dropping today


Idk if these are seeds or cuts , just happened to see it on IG


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 20, 2022)

bongrip101 said:


> Idk if these are seeds or cuts , just happened to see it on IG
> View attachment 5121731


Hopefully thats cuts cause those prices are ridiculous if its seeds

$500 for Moonbow IX is insane smh


----------



## waterproof808 (Apr 20, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> Hopefully thats cuts cause those prices are ridiculous if its seeds
> 
> $500 for Moonbow IX is insane smh


I'm pretty sure its seeds, considering the price for the Rainbow belts.


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 20, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> I'm pretty sure its seeds, considering the price for the Rainbow belts.


Looks like you’re right 

Mountain Apple just dropped for $150 like it says in the screenshot

the other 2 haven’t been released yet

was gonna grab the Mountain Apple but I think im done buying Archive gear

not fucking with any breeder who thinks its cool to sell $500 packs


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 20, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> Looks like you’re right
> 
> Mountain Apple just dropped for $150 like it says in the screenshot
> 
> ...


I ain't seen shit from Archive id want to run besides that dosi. 

$500 for a pack of seeds, lol. He's on some Burner bullshit.


----------



## Kalkwerk (Apr 20, 2022)

Fuck me I NEED TO STOP BUYING SEEDS but with a 20% off and free shipping I just needed to grab a couple of packs of that Expedition line.

Im most excited about amnesia x dosidos#18.


----------



## GrassBurner (Apr 20, 2022)

I wish he would release some more Dough-Lato!!! Straight


----------



## tstick (Apr 20, 2022)

My wife bought me a pack of 10 Chemdozer regular seeds. She paid $275 (rec price) for the pack. This run, I included 4 Chemdozer seeds in the germination. Two of those were duds. The other two that did pop were females. They were supposed to be a 65-75 day strain but I'm coming up on week #14 and it's still not quite where I want it. It smells like creosote, Vick's vapor rub and 1970's era sun tanning lotion...but, somehow, in a good way! I'm trying to let it go as long as possible.

I agree that the Archive prices are too high. However, I imagine the return on investment will still be better than buying weed in the store. If the genetics' lineage is legit, then I'm trying to get back to some of the old school flavors. The Chemdozer has Chem 91 in it.....and everyone knows the Chemdog story.

Their Ginger Tea strain has Thai in its lineage, so I might have a go at that one if it's still around. The Expedition line has some possibilities, too.


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 21, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I ain't seen shit from Archive id want to run besides that dosi.
> 
> $500 for a pack of seeds, lol. He's on some Burner bullshit.


... the expectations I would have for a $500 pack would be to the moon. 

I grabbed 6 packs of that Forum Cookies x Dosi #18, I'll ride the "old" hype that new new is too much for me lol. 

I imagine most folks buying those packs have a warehouse room dedicated to hunting. So $500 to that guy isn't shit.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 21, 2022)

Mr.Head said:


> ... the expectations I would have for a $500 pack would be to the moon.
> 
> I grabbed 6 packs of that Forum Cookies x Dosi #18, I'll ride the "old" hype that new new is too much for me lol.
> 
> I imagine most folks buying those packs have a warehouse room dedicated to hunting. So $500 to that guy isn't shit.


Totally 

If you're in business then a few $500 packs ain't shit, same if you bought a $5k clone. You should be able to easily recoup money.


----------



## GrassBurner (Apr 21, 2022)

Hell last time I checked these seeds don't grow themselves  Return on investment depends on your abilities to get the most from a plant. 
The fact that so many hype strains have come from bag seed tells me it's all a load of bologne. I understand breeders work certain lines, but hell, we all work. Best plant ive grown so far was a freebie


----------



## originalphenohunters (Apr 21, 2022)

Archive's packs come with 12 and Chemdozer is 225 so I think maybe you should check where they came from? If you don't like someone's offering or their prices, you can always sit on the bench. Not sure why everyone thinks their opinion means something. You can buy $200-500 packs of femmed untested in house or lit farms gear if you like. If it's not for you, then why comment?



tstick said:


> My wife bought me a pack of 10 Chemdozer regular seeds. She paid $275 (rec price) for the pack. This run, I included 4 Chemdozer seeds in the germination. Two of those were duds. The other two that did pop were females. They were supposed to be a 65-75 day strain but I'm coming up on week #14 and it's still not quite where I want it. It smells like creosote, Vick's vapor rub and 1970's era sun tanning lotion...but, somehow, in a good way! I'm trying to let it go as long as possible.
> 
> I agree that the Archive prices are too high. However, I imagine the return on investment will still be better than buying weed in the store. If the genetics' lineage is legit, then I'm trying to get back to some of the old school flavors. The Chemdozer has Chem 91 in it.....and everyone knows the Chemdog story.
> 
> Their Ginger Tea strain has Thai in its lineage, so I might have a go at that one if it's still around. The Expedition line has some possibilities, too.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 21, 2022)

originalphenohunters said:


> Not sure why everyone thinks their opinion means something.


Oh the irony...


----------



## GrassBurner (Apr 21, 2022)

originalphenohunters said:


> Archive's packs come with 12 and Chemdozer is 225 so I think maybe you should check where they came from? If you don't like someone's offering or their prices, you can always sit on the bench. Not sure why everyone thinks their opinion means something. You can buy $200-500 packs of femmed untested in house or lit farms gear if you like. If it's not for you, then why comment?


If nobody's opinion means anything, why give yours?


----------



## Omkarananda (Apr 21, 2022)

Worthless opinion from a nobody: Junior Mints...meh. Not much flavor, smooth smoke, hybrid high. Good yield. All four had herm parts, two were enough that I tossed them out whole in early flower. The other two I missed a couple little male flowers that luckily didn't seed anything. Samoas too but I expected that given the cookie genetics in both of those. Made my hunnit dollas back already so not worried about it. I'll make my hunnit back from Casper too that's finishing. Probably ain't getting from archive again. Especially not three bill packs


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 21, 2022)

originalphenohunters said:


> Archive's packs come with 12 and Chemdozer is 225 so I think maybe you should check where they came from? *If you don't like someone's offering or their prices, you can always sit on the bench. Not sure why everyone thinks their opinion means something.* You can buy $200-500 packs of femmed untested in house or lit farms gear if you like. If it's not for you, then why comment?


What exactly are forums for if not expressing ones opinion? 

When I started growing $200 for a seed pack received complaints. Now seed packs are going for over double that, from the original breeders? I'm sorry no reason for that. Artificial scarcity is why these seeds reach the #'s they are reaching. 

I can respect the hustle, I just won't be the mark. This shits going the way of commercial AG and if these breeders don't cash in big now there's going to be nothing left. We got maybe 5 years before there's fields of seed crop being sold at $3 a pack at Homedepot.


----------



## GrassBurner (Apr 21, 2022)

Hell ain't nobody anybody  Some people act like they invented the plant  Nobody on earth was born knowing anything other than how to cry and use the bathroom on themselves. Knowledge is a collective that has been shared since the beginning of time. Plenty of people cash in off the backs of those before them. Until someone can sell me a seed and tell me exactly how that plant will grow, look, taste, and smell, with 0 variation, I'm not gonna be overly impressed. We're working with a plant, that can exhibit thousands of different expressions, and we're throwing them together hoping for something similar. I grew a plant from a breeder who said none of his strains were fruity, all gas. Guess what, I got strawberry, grape, and melon from the same strain  And out of 10-15 plants, no gas. It was still fire, but the quality of your flower has just as much to do with properly growing as it does "good genetics". A $500 pack of seeds isnt gonna produce shit if its thrown in soil with no nutrients under a shitty light. Regardless of how good a breeder is, they aren't capable of "creating" genetics, only breeding ones they like in hopes of creating something good.


----------



## tstick (Apr 21, 2022)

originalphenohunters said:


> Archive's packs come with 12 and Chemdozer is 225 so I think maybe you should check where they came from? If you don't like someone's offering or their prices, you can always sit on the bench. Not sure why everyone thinks their opinion means something. You can buy $200-500 packs of femmed untested in house or lit farms gear if you like. If it's not for you, then why comment?




You can read...._maybe_...right? Yeah..and also...check Archive's _recreational pricing_. $225 is the medical price. I'm not a medical "patient" and neither is my wife (who bought me the seeds for a b-day present). And she bought them directly from the Archive dispensary....Do you want the address? And she doesn't care if the price is $200 or $400 or whatever the price is, if she wants to buy me a present....adult stuff, ya know? I guess you're wrong for thinking that you know what you're talking about....You don't.


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Apr 21, 2022)

Every pheno of my Rainbow Belts 2.0 is fire. Got 8 or so females all getting another run. Lip smacking candy flavor, great buzz on all of them. Love the terps although not what I'd call loud compared to some of the other girls I run but man that flavor down to the last hit of the joint. First run flew off the shelves and everyone wants more. 

I wouldn't hesitate recommending this line. Toughest part for me now is gonna be choosing a keeper.


----------



## jasonryan00 (Apr 21, 2022)

mikeyboy2121 said:


> Every pheno of my Rainbow Belts 2.0 is fire. Got 8 or so females all getting another run. Lip smacking candy flavor, great buzz on all of them. Love the terps although not what I'd call loud compared to some of the other girls I run but man that flavor down to the last hit of the joint. First run flew off the shelves and everyone wants more.
> 
> I wouldn't hesitate recommending this line. Toughest part for me now is gonna be choosing a keeper.


i'm really glad to hear this review. 
I got a pack of the belts 2.0 regular on the restock, really looking forward to running that pack. 
First up is to do a seed increase with the pack to justify the high purchase price.
From the description on the site, i'm looking for candidates to use in a recreational cultivation for a state license.
looking for the taste and it lasting all the way to the end of a smoke. 

picked up some of the expedition series just to see what i get.
forum gsc X dosido #18
pie face X dosido #18


----------



## GrassBurner (Apr 22, 2022)

I do love that Archive released the Expedition Line, they are priced right, and you know there will be some fire in there


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 22, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I ain't seen shit from Archive id want to run besides that dosi.
> 
> $500 for a pack of seeds, lol. He's on some Burner bullshit.


Dont get me wrong I like alot of Archives gear but he been on some greedy bullshit lately with these massive price increases and not putting Rainbow Belts on sale for 4/20


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 22, 2022)

originalphenohunters said:


> Archive's packs come with 12 and Chemdozer is 225 so I think maybe you should check where they came from? If you don't like someone's offering or their prices, you can always sit on the bench. Not sure why everyone thinks their opinion means something. You can buy $200-500 packs of femmed untested in house or lit farms gear if you like. If it's not for you, then why comment?


This is the Archive thread where we discuss the good and the bad about Archive Seedbank

if you’re looking for a Archive circle jerk then go join his discord with the rest of his goofy fanboys


----------



## Freshbakd (Apr 22, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> This is the Archive thread where we discuss the good and the bad about Archive Seedbank
> 
> if you’re looking for a Archive circle jerk then go join his discord with the rest of his goofy fanboys


But what pack was 500? I missed something here? Is the person talking about a different site asking for 500? If so I don't think archive has much to do with that decision. I can't find a 500 dollar pack on there myself. I mean if price is the point I say go with bodhi but I have had great success with archive as well


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 22, 2022)

Freshbakd said:


> But what pack was 500? I missed something here? Is the person talking about a different site asking for 500? If so I don't think archive has much to do with that decision. I can't find a 500 dollar pack on there myself. I mean if price is the point I say go with bodhi but I have had great success with archive as well


the Moonbow IX will be $500

it was supposed to drop on 4/20 but they delayed the drop


----------



## tstick (Apr 22, 2022)

It will be $500 _IF you have a medical card_. It will be *$600* if you buy it at the_ recreational price_.


----------



## Playk328 (Apr 22, 2022)

tstick said:


> It will be $500 _IF you have a medical card_. It will be *$600* if you buy it at the_ recreational price_.


Yeah I'll stick with local breeders, the market these days has turned too greedy..


----------



## waterproof808 (Apr 22, 2022)

Moonbow is a pretty proven line by now. The cost is a little rich for me, but you got breeders like jigga and aficionado dropping untested/undocumented packs for similar prices.


----------



## ganjaman87 (Apr 22, 2022)

How long does archive usually take to ship?


----------



## tstick (Apr 22, 2022)

Playk328 said:


> Yeah I'll stick with local breeders, the market these days has turned too greedy..


Archive IS a local breeder for me. And I can just swing by the dispensary and save the shipping hassle.


----------



## GrassBurner (Apr 22, 2022)

tstick said:


> Archive IS a local breeder for me. And I can just swing by the dispensary and save the shipping hassle.


I'm so jealous!!!


----------



## Freshbakd (Apr 22, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> the Moonbow IX will be $500
> 
> it was supposed to drop on 4/20 but they delayed the drop


Yeah that pack is a hard pass then. But there's no shortage of fruit or candy terps from many breeders. I can swallow 2 maybe 3 hundred tops. But I can't say I would count them out altogether plenty reasonably priced ones still


----------



## GrassBurner (Apr 22, 2022)

Just picked up 4 of the Expedition Line packs, all Dosi 18 crosses. SFV, Bubblegum, Face Off, and Thin Mint. $200 shipped to the house


----------



## waterproof808 (Apr 22, 2022)

tstick said:


> Archive IS a local breeder for me. And I can just swing by the dispensary and save the shipping hassle.


Aren't the Rec prices in store higher than the prices on the website? plus you dont get the 17% sales tax by buying online.


----------



## Kalkwerk (Apr 22, 2022)

ganjaman87 said:


> How long does archive usually take to ship?


I just got my tracking and I ordered on 420


----------



## tstick (Apr 22, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> Aren't the Rec prices in store higher than the prices on the website? plus you dont get the 17% sales tax by buying online.


I guess so. The list I saw had the in-store medical price as $225 and the recreational price at $275. I have never ordered seeds online because it makes me nervous. Like I said, the Chemdozer pack was a b-day present from my wife. I don't think _I'd_ spend that amount of money on a pack, but hey, if I get 'em, I'll grow 'em! I'm seriously looking at that Expedition Line, though, which is priced MUCH lower than the more worked lines.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Apr 22, 2022)

Purple City Genetics' Rainbow Belts (dunno why they put "Beltz" on the label) for 20 DOLLHAIRS @ my local dispensary! Fuck yes, please! Worth a shot for that price. I was able to get a cut still in rockwool instead of in soil or coco, dunked that bitch in Cleanse-solution as soon as I got it home.


----------



## GrassBurner (Apr 22, 2022)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> View attachment 5122866
> Purple City Genetics' Rainbow Belts (dunno why they put "Beltz" on the label) for 20 DOLLHAIRS @ my local dispensary! Fuck yes, please! Worth a shot for that price. I was able to get a cut still in rockwool instead of in soil or coco, dunked that bitch in Cleanse-solution as soon as I got it home.


My buddy in Central Cal was just talking about these yesterday!! I told him I'd buy his gas and the cuts if he'd mail em to me


----------



## Ilikesnacks (Apr 22, 2022)

Purple city is for the people.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Apr 22, 2022)

GrassBurner said:


> My buddy in Central Cal was just talking about these yesterday!! I told him I'd buy his gas and the cuts if he'd mail em to me


BRO they had dozens, i wanted to get more but I didn't even need this one, I will straight up throw out an existing plant to accommodate this if I have to.


----------



## ManofTREE (Apr 22, 2022)

Hell ya I grabbed some of the dosi x bubba diagonal can't go wrong with cheap fire fems easier for outdoor


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Apr 22, 2022)

ManofTREE said:


> Hell ya I grabbed some of the dosi x bubba diagonal can't go wrong with cheap fire fems easier for outdoor


Was that the Expedition line? Can't wait to see what people get out of those.


----------



## ManofTREE (Apr 22, 2022)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> Was that the Expedition line? Can't wait to see what people get out of those.


Yep, expedition line. saw mention of them and their pricing. Had to jump in and agree, prices are great. I can't understand the hype surrounding rainbow belts cause I've never tried it but I think I-95 ix is the most expensive I've done at 300... I know what i-95 is all about tho and I'm willing to spend that
Anywho happy growing all


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Apr 22, 2022)

I grew a Flavour Pack which was a Moonbow cross, and that shit was absurd. I wish someone else would pop theirs and make some cuts available, but ever since then I've just been trying to get my hands on anything-Moonbow to see if it gets those potpourri terpenes like Flavour had. We'll see.


----------



## Ilikesnacks (Apr 22, 2022)

i grew a few puro loco and they were beautiful plants but disappointing end product. Seemed to attract pm too. 

Same with the mint orbits I grew. 

The dosiface was fire though, everyone loved that one.


----------



## GrassBurner (Apr 22, 2022)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> I grew a Flavour Pack which was a Moonbow cross, and that shit was absurd. I wish someone else would pop theirs and make some cuts available, but ever since then I've just been trying to get my hands on anything-Moonbow to see if it gets those potpourri terpenes like Flavour had. We'll see.


All of the Dough-Lato I grew had a crazy pine sol smell, and it was a head buster! Probably the stickies shit I've ever grown. You could press your thumb on a smartphone and hold it in the air for about 30 seconds


----------



## ganjaman87 (Apr 22, 2022)

Kalkwerk said:


> I just got my tracking and I ordered on 420


I ordered on 420 I’m still waiting


----------



## GrassBurner (Apr 22, 2022)

My last order was placed on February 22, shipped out the 26, and delivered on the 28. It's not JBC, but it ain't bad


----------



## Playk328 (Apr 22, 2022)

tstick said:


> Archive IS a local breeder for me. And I can just swing by the dispensary and save the shipping hassle.


I'll stick with local breeders who do not price gouge.. Maybe I should have been more specific.


----------



## GrassBurner (Apr 23, 2022)

Well I spoke to soon! Placed an order yesterday afternoon, got a tracking number about 1am this morning. Beans made it to usps about 6 hours after I placed the order  Hats off the Archive, they're on it!!


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 23, 2022)

ganjaman87 said:


> I ordered on 420 I’m still waiting


Think their site got slammed pretty good, between my orders was only a few hours and the order # went up 1000. Check your junk email, my confirmation came from a different email than my shipping details. 



PopAndSonGrows said:


> Was that the Expedition line? Can't wait to see what people get out of those.


Hoping to have these Forum Cookies X Dosi. running by August.


----------



## ganjaman87 (Apr 23, 2022)

Mr.Head said:


> Think their site got slammed pretty good, between my orders was only a few hours and the order # went up 1000. Check your junk email, my confirmation came from a different email than my shipping details.
> 
> 
> Hoping to have these Forum Cookies X Dosi. running by August.


I got the tracking number around 12am this morning


----------



## Griffon (Apr 23, 2022)

The Rainbow Belts 3.0, now ready for cloning and ( maybe ) flowering. Compare to other genetics the VEG was slower and the plant have a very small structure and leafs, with alot of side branch that need a bit help to reach the light. I try not to touch it too much for fear of burning my fingers, it seems like fire.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Apr 23, 2022)

I bought a pack of the RB 3.0 after reading they would be more vigorous than the 2.0 which must grow at a snails pace. Cool looking plant @Griffon ,the leafs are unique.


----------



## originalphenohunters (Apr 24, 2022)

coolkid.02 said:


> I bought a pack of the RB 3.0 after reading they would be more vigorous than the 2.0 which must grow at a snails pace. Cool looking plant @Griffon ,the leafs are unique.


I grew 4 packs of 2.0 and it isn't slow, especially compared to other zkittlez heavy varietals.


----------



## GrassBurner (Apr 25, 2022)

Beans have been delivered!


----------



## jasonryan00 (Apr 25, 2022)

originalphenohunters said:


> I grew 4 packs of 2.0 and it isn't slow, especially compared to other zkittlez heavy varietals.


i'm glad to hear this! since vegging time seemed to be the main complaint on 2.0


----------



## waterproof808 (Apr 25, 2022)

I ended up grabbing a pack of the rainbow belts 3.0. Just transplanted all my lemon canes last night, they should show sex any day now. Will probably f2 both lines for personal preservation.


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Apr 25, 2022)

Not bad for a single Benji. I got on that 420 sale but didn't expect a full pack freebie.


----------



## GrassBurner (Apr 25, 2022)

Oh shit, Archive sent a freebie?!


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Apr 25, 2022)

GrassBurner said:


> Oh shit, Archive sent a freebie?!


Not only that but they have a psychic filling envelopes.
I've been considering that holy roller ever since I grew their crazy hazy. 
Someone was feeling the vibes !


----------



## GrassBurner (Apr 25, 2022)

Paul-n-Chukka said:


> Not only that but they have a psychic filling envelopes.
> I've been considering that holy roller ever since I grew their crazy hazy.
> Someone was feeling the vibes !


Me and my buddy always joke about their lack of freebies  Wonder if it was a 420 thing or if they're gonna start sending them out.


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Apr 25, 2022)

jasonryan00 said:


> i'm glad to hear this! since vegging time seemed to be the main complaint on 2.0


My 2.0 were slow right from the start. Germinated in paper towel, the tails were stubby and noticeably lacking vigor. Transplanted into solo cups they seemed to stall for a couple weeks and took forever to really get started. 

From clone however they are much better and faster. Vigorous is still not a word I would use though.


----------



## Freshbakd (Apr 25, 2022)

mikeyboy2121 said:


> My 2.0 were slow right from the start. Germinated in paper towel, the tails were stubby and noticeably lacking vigor. Transplanted into solo cups they seemed to stall for a couple weeks and took forever to really get started.
> 
> From clone however they are much better and faster. Vigorous is still not a word I would use though.


i can only comment on the first version. but it was slow, little stretch, and top shelf bud. just couldn't keep her around with that, i do have some hope for showboat with the new descriptions on the site. says a different cut of moon was used that was twice the size.


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Apr 25, 2022)

Freshbakd said:


> i can only comment on the first version. but it was slow, little stretch, and top shelf bud. just couldn't keep her around with that, i do have some hope for showboat with the new descriptions on the site. says a different cut of moon was used that was twice the size.


For me the seed generation had very little stretch, but the clone generation actually stretches quite a bit. Most of them have more of an OG type frame with long lanky stems that need support in flower.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Apr 29, 2022)

Where's the RAINBOW BELTS experts at???

So, i received a RB clone recently, and the breeder indicated it's "the original", so I'm guessing a cut of RB 1.0

Which is the rainbow-iest? 1.0, 2.0 or 3.0?? Or, more specifically, which one is the most "floral"?


----------



## bigbongloads (Apr 29, 2022)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> Where's the RAINBOW BELTS experts at???
> 
> So, i received a RB clone recently, and the breeder indicated it's "the original", so I'm guessing a cut of RB 1.0
> 
> Which is the rainbow-iest? 1.0, 2.0 or 3.0?? Or, more specifically, which one is the most "floral"?


The rainbow belts #20 is the cut archive released to the public which is an f1 from the original release fem seed stock. That same cut is the mother of 2.0 as well as 3.0


----------



## Naddydasty214 (Apr 29, 2022)

What’s everyone think of this? I believe they were $500/pack at the store. Wonder what’s the terpene profile.


----------



## Freshbakd (Apr 30, 2022)

Three phenos of face off week 7. One foxy one all the others are basically golf balls all the way up. Will have more to share closer to finish. Also some dried barely trimmed dub bub just a tester isn't completely dry even.


----------



## GrassBurner (May 2, 2022)

Well I'll be damned, I got a freebie from Archive too!!  Threw in a WiFi 43 x Dosidos 18


----------



## waterproof808 (May 2, 2022)

I just got my rainbow belts 3.0, no freebie unfortunately


----------



## GrassBurner (May 2, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> I just got my rainbow belts 3.0, no freebie unfortunately


Damn! $300 and no freebie?!


----------



## waterproof808 (May 2, 2022)

GrassBurner said:


> Damn! $300 and no freebie?!


Nope, bunch of people on the discord are getting freebies with their orders too ‍


----------



## GrassBurner (May 2, 2022)

Wonder if it was a 4/20 thing. I ordered on 4/21, but maybe they had some leftover.


----------



## ganjaman87 (May 2, 2022)

I ordered on 420. No free seeds I guess it was just random


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 2, 2022)

Charging $300+ for a pack and can't even throw in a free pack. What a cheap a hole, lol.


----------



## higher self (May 2, 2022)

On my 2nd run with Ginger Tea which I think is a Moonbow pheno. Definitely too sweet smelling to be Thai x Faceoff dom. Again it reminds me of Keylime Pie x Durban Poison I ran, it's like a candy keylime sherbert. Crossing it to Animal Mints BX soon, will have a lot of seeds to hunt through. Also popping a Rudeboi cross I made years ago. Honestly could care less about his $300 packs, but I will imitate what Archive is doing & hunt through my own chucks.


----------



## Freshbakd (May 2, 2022)

higher self said:


> On my 2nd run with Ginger Tea which I think is a Moonbow pheno. Definitely too sweet smelling to be Thai x Faceoff dom. Again it reminds me of Keylime Pie x Durban Poison I ran, it's like a candy keylime sherbert. Crossing it to Animal Mints BX soon, will have a lot of seeds to hunt through. Also popping a Rudeboi cross I made years ago. Honestly could care less about his $300 packs, but I will imitate what Archive is doing & hunt through my own chucks.


He's openly said he reverses males to see what the flower would look like and smell like. Don't smoke that though bad chems to turn a male female at least ones ya don't wanna smoke


----------



## eastcoastled (May 3, 2022)

Shame on archive for selling packs for $300 that sell out in minutes. To have the nerve to not even include freebies that aren’t supposed to be included. Doesn’t he realize when he wakes up in the morning, before he takes his first breath, he first task is to think: what can I do for eastcoastled? Doesnt he know I alone re-resent his entire customer base? Looks like I’m gonna have to order some shit no one wants from overseas, and then gloat about the shitty freebies. I’ll post pics in two months when it all comes in, that should teach him a lesson!


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (May 3, 2022)

Archive's prices are all over the place for their gear. I don't expect everything to be Expedition-prices, but even those, they range from 30 to over 60 for unvetted packs?? What makes the 60+ dollhair packs so much better than the 30 dollhair packs? Is it just purely hype-driven?


----------



## higher self (May 3, 2022)

Freshbakd said:


> He's openly said he reverses males to see what the flower would look like and smell like. Don't smoke that though bad chems to turn a male female at least ones ya don't wanna smoke


I've been sitting on a bottle of Monterey Florel for years now. Supposed to reverse males but I forgot how much I'm supposed to use. I might search around again for that info


----------



## ManofTREE (May 3, 2022)

eastcoastled said:


> Shame on archive for selling packs for $300 that sell out in minutes. To have the nerve to not even include freebies that aren’t supposed to be included. Doesn’t he realize when he wakes up in the morning, before he takes his first breath, he first task is to think: what can I do for eastcoastled? Doesnt he know I alone re-resent his entire customer base? Looks like I’m gonna have to order some shit no one wants from overseas, and then gloat about the shitty freebies. I’ll post pics in two months when it all comes in, that should teach him a lesson!


That was fuckn funny


----------



## Mr.Head (May 3, 2022)

eastcoastled said:


> Shame on archive for selling packs for $300 that sell out in minutes. To have the nerve to not even include freebies that aren’t supposed to be included. Doesn’t he realize when he wakes up in the morning, before he takes his first breath, he first task is to think: what can I do for eastcoastled? Doesnt he know I alone re-resent his entire customer base? Looks like I’m gonna have to order some shit no one wants from overseas, and then gloat about the shitty freebies. I’ll post pics in two months when it all comes in, that should teach him a lesson!


I ordered on 4/20. My orders not here, attitude consistently has orders to me in business 8 days. Attitude is 2x the distance Archive is from me... that and there's this giant ocean in the way. Personally I don't care how long they take but you're acting as if it's somehow faster? Well it hasn't been for me. 

If I dropped $300 on a single pack of seeds I would expect freebies when others that are buying the expedition line, packs ranging from $30-$60, are receiving them. People are bound to be upset when they spend more and have the perception of receiving less. That's just human nature.


----------



## Learning1234 (May 3, 2022)

Breeders and banks should just stop with freebies. They’re FREEBIES. It’s totally random and up to the seller unless stated. It’s ridiculous how much people bitch about freebies. Buy the pack or packs you want, grow them out, and stop whining.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (May 3, 2022)

Mr.Head said:


> I ordered on 4/20. My orders not here, attitude consistently has orders to me in business 8 days. Attitude is 2x the distance Archive is from me... that and there's this giant ocean in the way. Personally I don't care how long they take but you're acting as if it's somehow faster? Well it hasn't been for me.
> 
> If I dropped $300 on a single pack of seeds I would expect freebies when others that are buying the expedition line, packs ranging from $30-$60, are receiving them. People are bound to be upset when they spend more and have the perception of receiving less. That's just human nature.


But is Attitude doing the volume that Archive is? Especially right now?


----------



## Mr.Head (May 3, 2022)

Learning1234 said:


> Breeders and banks should just stop with freebies. They’re FREEBIES. It’s totally random and up to the seller unless stated. It’s ridiculous how much people bitch about freebies. *Buy the pack or packs you want, grow them out, and stop whining.*


I can get behind that 



PopAndSonGrows said:


> But is Attitude doing the volume that Archive is? Especially right now?


I couldn't even begin to speculate how much Attitude's business has been effected by these USA based seed banks. 

I don't put it on Archive my orders slow, that's USPS and Canada Post, west coast is always slower. I just thought his comment was silly. He came in a lil hot. 

Constructive criticism is never a bad thing. People should voice their opinions. If a companies thread regularly devolves into a pricing discussion that's a problem they should probably address IMO.

Personally I'll buy what I can afford. This whole Perception of quality because of the price tag marketing is BS. It holds zero weight in my experience. 

Some of the best seeds I've grown have been free.


----------



## GrassBurner (May 3, 2022)

Learning1234 said:


> Breeders and banks should just stop with freebies. They’re FREEBIES. It’s totally random and up to the seller unless stated. It’s ridiculous how much people bitch about freebies. Buy the pack or packs you want, grow them out, and stop whining.


Bullshit. These breeders are charging crazy prices for SEEDS. They aren't "free" I can promise you that. It's a plant. Ive got packs from 10 or more breeders in my fridge, they've ALL grown fire. My best plant came from a free pack. 
You ever seen a pack of 10 corn seeds for $100?


----------



## Mr.Head (May 3, 2022)

Archive's discord has people bitching about pricing too. Buying packs for $500 and before they even have time to grow that pack out it's $350. Dude said it was 3 weeks.

That's just straight up bad business. Some of those people, the guys who were willing to pay $500 a pack, won't be back. They certainly won't be on the hook for 500 again because Archive just showed them it wasn't worth it. They are arguing with the dude. Trying to play it off like dudes mad he paid tax when that clearly wasn't his grievance.

Up here in the frigid north, that spring won't sprung into for some reason, most retailers will refund you the difference if there's a sale price within 30 days of purchase. Not sure if they do that down there, but it's just good customer relations. 

You never want a customer leaving feeling like they got ripped off, you want them feeling like they got a deal. That's where freebies come into play. Throwing a pack that don't cost Archive shit to make has the customer feeling like they were taken care of. That they got more than what they paid for. 

Archive has had an adversarial approach to customer relations for as long as I have have been aware of the company. Their tone with customers is accusatory and untrusting. That's bad business, IDGAF what industry you are in. 

All the breeders in the game have massive respect for Archive. Very rarely is a bad word said about the breeding practices. There's a reason this threads 170 pages and Bodhi's is thousands.


----------



## tomram (May 3, 2022)

hii
tested mi dosidos 22f2 ,very nice 23% ,soil organic


----------



## GrassBurner (May 3, 2022)

Mr.Head said:


> Archive's discord has people bitching about pricing too. Buying packs for $500 and before they even have time to grow that pack out it's $350. Dude said it was 3 weeks.
> 
> That's just straight up bad business. Some of those people, the guys who were willing to pay $500 a pack, won't be back. They certainly won't be on the hook for 500 again because Archive just showed them it wasn't worth it. They are arguing with the dude. Trying to play it off like dudes mad he paid tax when that clearly wasn't his grievance.
> 
> ...


It's just breeders taking advantage of this grey area in the market. When federal legalization rolls around 95% of the bs will stop. Until then carry lube


----------



## ganjaman87 (May 4, 2022)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> Archive's prices are all over the place for their gear. I don't expect everything to be Expedition-prices, but even those, they range from 30 to over 60 for unvetted packs?? What makes the 60+ dollhair packs so much better than the 30 dollhair packs? Is it just purely hype-driven?


I think he said that the genetics in higher priced expedition packs have been worked with a little more than the lower priced ones.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (May 4, 2022)

All i know is, for 20bux I'm stoked to have a Rainbow Belts 1.0 clone. This is cheaper than a single seed, if you can even find 1.0's anymore.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (May 4, 2022)

ganjaman87 said:


> I think he said that the genetics in higher priced expedition packs have been worked with a little more than the lower priced ones.


Should that still fetch twice the price, because "part of" the genetics were worked a lil more? It's all still part of the same "unexplored" line. Amnesia x Dosi18 is 30, Zkittlez x Dosi18 is 80?? Cmon, it's still ultimately unworked as a final strain.


----------



## jasonryan00 (May 4, 2022)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> Should that still fetch twice the price, because "part of" the genetics were worked a lil more? It's all still part of the same "unexplored" line. Amnesia x Dosi18 is 30, Zkittlez x Dosi18 is 80?? Cmon, it's still ultimately unworked as a final strain.


After purchasing the expedition line i learned that the pricing reflects how many seeds that are in the pack. $30 packs have 3 seeds, $60 have 6 seeds and so on. i don't think they make that clear enough that you are not getting a set amount of seeds for every pack


----------



## Bodyne (May 4, 2022)

jasonryan00 said:


> After purchasing the expedition line i learned that the pricing reflects how many seeds that are in the pack. $30 packs have 3 seeds, $60 have 6 seeds and so on. i don't think they make that clear enough that you are not getting a set amount of seeds for every pack


What? I got 3 packs o diff expedition stuff and they are all 6 pack fems. Lol Y’all just dog piling now lol


----------



## jasonryan00 (May 4, 2022)

Bodyne said:


> What? I got 3 packs o diff expedition stuff and they are all 6 pack fems. Lol Y’all just dog piling now lol


no i'm stating facts from packs i bought with pictures as proof 
Pie face was $60 and it contained 6 seeds 
forum was $40 and it contained 4 seeds 
i'm gonna take a guess and say all the packs you bought were 60 and contained 6 seeds


----------



## Bodyne (May 4, 2022)

Nope, my bubblegum cross, six seeds, 40$. The other two were 60$. Just started flowering a couple of the original diesel cross. Vigorous as all get out


----------



## Mr.Head (May 4, 2022)

Bodyne said:


> Nope, my bubblegum cross, six seeds, 40$. The other two were 60$. Just started flowering a couple of the original diesel cross. Vigorous as all get out


I was gonna say the site lists the packs as containing 6. You got a thread I can follow along? Maybe someone needs to make an "Expedition Series" thread. IDK.


----------



## jasonryan00 (May 4, 2022)

Bodyne said:


> Nope, my bubblegum cross, six seeds, 40$. The other two were 60$. Just started flowering a couple of the original diesel cross. Vigorous as all get out


that's weird. i wonder why my pack was -2


----------



## Bodyne (May 4, 2022)

Mr.Head said:


> I was gonna say the site lists the packs as containing 6. You got a thread I can follow along? Maybe someone needs to make an "Expedition Series" thread. IDK.


I’ll post pics when they git further along.


----------



## Naddydasty214 (May 4, 2022)

Mr.Head said:


> Archive's discord has people bitching about pricing too. Buying packs for $500 and before they even have time to grow that pack out it's $350. Dude said it was 3 weeks.
> 
> That's just straight up bad business. Some of those people, the guys who were willing to pay $500 a pack, won't be back. They certainly won't be on the hook for 500 again because Archive just showed them it wasn't worth it. They are arguing with the dude. Trying to play it off like dudes mad he paid tax when that clearly wasn't his grievance.
> 
> ...


Same thing with compounds discord, they unveiled they are selling seeds direct starting 4/20 and it’s been a shit show from the drop. I ordered seeds immediately and saw the price dropped $100 after 2 hours.

they wouldn’t honor the price drop, then they said we would get tracking within 3-4 day, that never happened.

i cut my losses and got a refund


----------



## thetruthoverlies (May 4, 2022)

Bullshit. These breeders are charging crazy prices for SEEDS. They aren't "free" I can promise you that. It's a plant. Ive got packs from 10 or more breeders in my fridge, they've ALL grown fire. My best plant came from a free pack.
You ever seen a pack of 10 corn seeds for $100?
[/QUOTE]
Damn near every bad ass plant I ever had was from a freebee pack. The breeders chargin 300+ for a pack are some chinchy as fuck. Most I will pay is 80-100$ for a pack. They don't need to include freebees....they should include some vasoline.


----------



## Freshbakd (May 5, 2022)

thetruthoverlies said:


> Bullshit. These breeders are charging crazy prices for SEEDS. They aren't "free" I can promise you that. It's a plant. Ive got packs from 10 or more breeders in my fridge, they've ALL grown fire. My best plant came from a free pack.
> You ever seen a pack of 10 corn seeds for $100?


Damn near every bad ass plant I ever had was from a freebee pack. The breeders chargin 300+ for a pack are some chinchy as fuck. Most I will pay is 80-100$ for a pack. They don't need to include freebees....they should include some vasoline.
[/QUOTE]
you ever see corn go for close to the price of good herb? you are comparing apples to apple watches at this point. grow them beans man be happy with what you get. i am fairly confident fletch doesn't care if you or i don't buy the 300 dollar packs. this thread is just swirling into a toilet bowl of crying little girls or something. don't have 300 for a pack, don't buy it. is everyone going into the compound lit and handfuls of other breeders just to bitch about pricey packs? can we get some pics of some grows, maybe some input on results for the people that can afford the beans they want? maybe you guys should start a thread titled archive charges too much or something. is this the first 300 dollar pack of beans you all have seen?


----------



## Griffon (May 5, 2022)

With only two Rainbow Belts seeds ( Very very similar and stable pheno ) I just sell 10 clones for 200$$ CAD and pay 50% of the pack.. i will also charge more bucks for the dry product. At the end the pack remain free if you have a '' plan ''. it's all about what you do with the seeds, Ironically they have serious dope seeds for like 100$/150$ bucks.


----------



## Mr.Head (May 5, 2022)

I got freebies  

6 packs of Forum Cookies X Dosidos #18 and a free pack of Secret Formula x Dosidos #18. 

$4.76 a seed.


----------



## ManofTREE (May 5, 2022)

Mr.Head said:


> I got freebies
> 
> 6 packs of Forum Cookies X Dosidos #18 and a free pack of Secret Formula x Dosidos #18.
> 
> $4.76 a seed.


Pull my finger, I've got a freebie for you


----------



## waterproof808 (May 9, 2022)

I got 9 females 3 males on the Lemon Cane


----------



## YourStonerBuddy (May 9, 2022)

Anyone running Tropical Fusion?? 

Cross sounds very interesting!


----------



## waterproof808 (May 11, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> I got 9 females 3 males on the Lemon Cane


Make that 10 females and 2 males! One short male and one stretchy.


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (May 12, 2022)

White Tahoe cookies x Dosidos 18 weird leave pattern. Got these today


----------



## GrassBurner (May 12, 2022)

Pretty wild looking plant!


----------



## Griffon (May 12, 2022)

Sleeping Mr Rainbow Belts 3.0.


----------



## ManofTREE (May 12, 2022)

That plant looks inbreed as shit or it's just a mutant from the ogkb lines


----------



## fullterm01420 (May 13, 2022)

GrassBurner said:


> Pretty wild looking plant!


I had a suger biscuit pheno that had the same mutation ogkb dom very dence


----------



## Freshbakd (May 14, 2022)

Formula one. Second time I have popped some. Strange leaves both times as many as 15


----------



## oswizzle (May 15, 2022)

Moonbow 112 dropping today in a few hours … $350 a pack … I’m tempted to pull the trigger… I’ve puffed on some really tasteful Z terps recently


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (May 15, 2022)

Four products, four WILDY different prices. WTF. Why can't all their gear just be "a" price like almost every other breeder?? I understand maybe a wee bit of "markup" on the 112 IX as it probably got some extra attention. ...but still, WTF. Mtn Apple contains lineage they've probably held the longest of anything on this page ...


----------



## originalphenohunters (May 15, 2022)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> View attachment 5133873
> Four products, four WILDY different prices. WTF. Why can't all their gear just be "a" price like almost every other breeder?? I understand maybe a wee bit of "markup" on the 112 IX as it probably got some extra attention. ...but still, WTF. Mtn Apple contains lineage they've probably held the longest of anything on this page ...


Probably because almost every other "breeder" just blasts a tent with whatever clones they got on Strainly, and put no work into any particular offering. This appears to be the exact opposite of that, so why would we expect the same?


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (May 15, 2022)

Plenty of breeders that aren't "tent chuckers" have way more consistent pricing.

Hype train.


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (May 15, 2022)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> Plenty of breeders thet aren't "tent chuckers" have way more consistent pricing.
> 
> Hype train.


Plenty of those chucks are only pushing their gear thru consignment banks Flat prices per pack make that much easier. 
And the "expense" of archives is all relative to the amount of cash you possess. 
Not hype man because the Z was played out years ago. He says hes been working the line for years now. Not just putting two outsourced hype clones together like those consignment seedmakers you're admiring for flat prices across their board.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (May 15, 2022)

Still seems stupid and hype driven.


----------



## Retrospect (May 15, 2022)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> Still seems stupid and hype driven.


No question that their is hype around moonbow. It's a fantastic strain. Some claim one of the best ever created. TBH this seed drop on the moonbow isn't for the tent guys. It's priced for people in the game who know what they are getting and what to do with it. People to this day still pay $350 or more for zips from dispensaries. You popped a single flavorpack yourself and found it to be astonishing. You make posts all the time about it. But you won't pay 350$ for a pack that has more potential than flavorpack which dropped at 200$? To me it sounds like you can't afford it and are mad about it. You talk about your old lady not letting you spend on seeds. Yeah it sucks, but don't hate because you got priced out.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (May 15, 2022)

HELL NAH i ain't paying 30+ dollhairs a bean. No frickin way.

I had "access to" Flavour and yes, it was astonishing, anyone sitting on it needs to get it out there.


----------



## Griffon (May 15, 2022)

This is sad but if they drop the Rainbow Belts price at 125 US dollar, they will sell 50% less. they probably looking right-now for 12 pack that they could sell for 1000 $$ ( even more ). Inhouse Genetics will probably do the same magic trick in the next month.


----------



## colocowboy (May 16, 2022)

As legality sweeps, free market capitalism will offer it’s own market pressures. Prices will stabilize but they will likely be a lot higher than you want them to be. You already see it with what happened on the thug pug gear, until the price stabilizes people will be willing to purchase all and sell it at a higher price. Of course by stabilized I mean hit the market equilibrium where the price matches what people are willing to pay. That’s just economics. Same with these beans, even though they’re that price I bet they still sell out so is it too high? I would argue the price was too low if people would still pay a higher price, price of goods finds its own equilibrium, this is the only altruistic principle you will find in economics.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (May 16, 2022)

Fanbois will always pay the price, no matter what it is. Doesn't make it "the right price" or a "fair price" because everyone buys them up.

I mean, I'm a fan of Archive genetics, just not a fan of their seed pricing structure. Clones pop up for 20+, now THAT I'll take a chance on.


----------



## mindriot (May 16, 2022)

colocowboy said:


> As legality sweeps, free market capitalism will offer it’s own market pressures. Prices will stabilize but they will likely be a lot higher than you want them to be. You already see it with what happened on the thug pug gear, until the price stabilizes people will be willing to purchase all and sell it at a higher price. Of course by stabilized I mean hit the market equilibrium where the price matches what people are willing to pay. That’s just economics. Same with these beans, even though they’re that price I bet they still sell out so is it too high? I would argue the price was too low if people would still pay a higher price, price of goods finds its own equilibrium, this is the only altruistic principle you will find in economics.


 Breeders are more akin to monopolies than free markets.. they aren't selling the same seeds. If you want "Moonbow" or whatever, you have one source who can name his price. He's not competing with anyone so he has no need to lower his prices... especially if people are paying it.


----------



## tstick (May 16, 2022)

I have had mixed success with Archive seeds. The dispensary is nearby and it's easy for me to go and snag a pack. Yeah, it's expensive, but it's also convenient and, other than high prices, they have a good reputation for quality. I am only a small time hobbyist grower. I usually grow 4 plants in 3 gallon containers and that provides me with more than enough to work with until the next run. I guess if there was a strain that sounded like what I was looking for, then I might pay the price. Moonbow doesn't sound like what I'm looking for, though. 

I actually think that pricing certain things really high, sometimes intrigues people...like "I wonder what a strain that costs 100 per seed will be like"...so they go for it. And, I'd also bet that, IF they pay that much for a seed, then they report how much they love it (even if they don't really love it).


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (May 16, 2022)

jasonryan00 said:


> how about you just don't buy it and move on.
> Have you personally grown any of his gear? if not then how relevant is your opinion on the matter?
> Go buy cheap packs and move along
> As someone that has grown a lot of his gear you get exactly what you pay for
> ...


I've grown White Gold, Flavour Pack, and provided two seedlings of Slurricane to a friend. And as stated I am a fan of their genetics. Just not their wonky pricing structure. Flavour Pack is still probably the most impressive thing I've personally grown, but I still wouldn't pay 3 fitty for a pack. That's just me.


----------



## Mr.Head (May 16, 2022)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> I've grown White Gold, Flavour Pack, and provided two seedlings of Slurricane to a friend. And as stated I am a fan of their genetics. Just not their wonky pricing structure. Flavour Pack is still probably the most impressive thing I've personally grown, but I still wouldn't pay 3 fitty for a pack. That's just me.


god damn Loch Ness monster


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (May 16, 2022)

Bro the Flavour Pack is a unicorn dipped in liquid Unobtainium.


----------



## Freshbakd (May 16, 2022)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> Bro the Flavour Pack is a unicorn dipped in liquid Unobtainium.


I have a feeling some folks may feel that way about those super pricey packs or many of them for that matter.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (May 16, 2022)

And that's fine. It doesn't make the overall pricing structure any less messed up just because fanbois will pay it.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (May 16, 2022)

honestly fletcher is one of the few who should be able to charge the prices he does.. i'm sure few people a strain library like him. 

$250+ for runtz/cake/fruity shit slapped together every which way is fuckin insane, especially when they're all using the same clones


----------



## jasonryan00 (May 16, 2022)

i ran a 6 pack freebie of slurricane F1 and got 4 amazing keepers out of it and thats his freebies....
like stated above fletcher is one of a small handful of breeders that can justify the high price because of the all the work he puts into the pack
but people pay these high prices for other breeders packs.
seed junkie to mention one
even aficionado seeds has ridiculous prices, but from people who have spent the crazy money on his packs report they are very lackluster and not worth the price.
when the lines are not what anyone would consider stable


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (May 16, 2022)

Yeah but does Aficionado have a 200%+ difference between prices of available stuff in their library? Last I checked, even their pricing was "consistent" if not ridiculously high, with some sold-out stuff going for way higher. Isn't their stuff more "boutique" and limited anyway? I've never seen a "numbered" pack of Archives.


----------



## waterproof808 (May 16, 2022)

$188 - 428.88


----------



## shorelineOG (May 16, 2022)

jasonryan00 said:


> i ran a 6 pack freebie of slurricane F1 and got 4 amazing keepers out of it and thats his freebies....
> like stated above fletcher is one of a small handful of breeders that can justify the high price because of the all the work he puts into the pack
> but people pay these high prices for other breeders packs.
> seed junkie to mention one
> ...


Capulator and Seed Junky are a couple that are definitely worth the price, especially back when Seed Junky was charging $150 a pack.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (May 16, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> View attachment 5134461
> $188 - 428.88



Not the breeders site but way to try, bud.


----------



## Freshbakd (May 16, 2022)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> View attachment 5134472
> Not the breeders site but way to try, bud.


The breeders site is a joke. My buddy tried to get in on a drop, He did it sold out in minutes. Was refunded the next day drop was pushed back. He didn't bother trying a second time. Can't say to many well run operations do that. Supposedly many less beans were available the second real drop. Assuming someone offered a pretty penny for most before they hit the market even. So exclusive they will refund your ass


----------



## waterproof808 (May 16, 2022)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> View attachment 5134472
> Not the breeders site but way to try, bud.


lol...The original price on aficionado site is only ~$30 less than SHN. Other packs on the breeder site are listed at $550, some are 220....but their pricing is more justified because it is "Boutique" and comes in a "numbered" watch box?


----------



## higher self (May 16, 2022)

I'm not buying, genuinely not interested in Moonbow like that beyond my Ginger Tea keeper but will salute to the growers who buy those packs. I liked seeing yall drop pics of yalls Rainbow Belts, hope yall f2 those suckers!


----------



## sunni (May 17, 2022)

both of you can let it go now, youre derailing


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (May 19, 2022)




----------



## Kndreyn (May 19, 2022)

I've got some of the Moonbow 112 IX coming. From the reviews I've read, I'm really anxious to try these.


----------



## M4verick (May 21, 2022)

Kndreyn said:


> I've got some of the Moonbow 112 IX coming. From the reviews I've read, I'm really anxious to try these.


Care to elaborate on those reviews ?


----------



## santacruztodd (May 22, 2022)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> View attachment 5122866
> Purple City Genetics' Rainbow Belts (dunno why they put "Beltz" on the label) for 20 DOLLHAIRS @ my local dispensary! Fuck yes, please! Worth a shot for that price. I was able to get a cut still in rockwool instead of in soil or coco, dunked that bitch in Cleanse-solution as soon as I got it home.


That looks a lot like KindPeoples


----------



## Kndreyn (May 22, 2022)

M4verick said:


> Care to elaborate on those reviews ?


I just googled Moonbow 112 reviews. There are several. Most notable was the taste and smell that was mentioned.


----------



## Kndreyn (May 23, 2022)

Well since they just released the IX there wouldn't be too many reviews on the IX. I made my decision based on the Moonbow reviews. And I didn't even have to ask my wife if I could get um... imagine that.


----------



## Ilikesnacks (May 23, 2022)

A mod came in here and told everyone to knock it off but you 2 goofballs insist on beating a dead horse, shut up and let it go. 

If you’re just looking for moonbow the description for puro loco says it’s pretty much just moonbow and it’s a fraction of the cost. Look for yourself.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (May 23, 2022)

I wasn't the one rehashing old shit, that other guy was. I was sticking to topic.

I'm actually growing Archive as we speak, and I've probably popped rarer packs than most people here.

Pic of my struggling poorman clones of Rainbow Belts. I'm stretching that 20-dollhair clone as far as i can!


----------



## Kndreyn (May 23, 2022)

I probably got a better deal on the Moonbow 112 IX than most people. I also have Aficianado's PancakeZ and Creme De Menthe I got for the same price. Total investment $0.00.... things like that happen when you're good to people.


----------



## Griffon (May 23, 2022)

Expedition Line - Face Off Og X Dosidos18 !!! Super nice genetics for the price !!! look INSANE at 31 dayz.


----------



## Kndreyn (May 24, 2022)

Griffon said:


> Expedition Line - Face Off Og X Dosidos18 !!! Super nice genetics for the price !!! look INSANE at 31 dayz.



We got a freebie pack of Expedition with the Moonbow 112 IX.


----------



## Kalkwerk (May 25, 2022)

Well i really believe that archive is one of the best breeders right now. I believe that they always do massive hunts, they always working their lines, I believe that dosidos is the best cookies cross ever but wtf is docta always crying about something? Why??? Like fr now. Idgaf about tiki as he is dropping new line every breakfast hours but Fletcher is crying hard rn because raw x tiki made a rainbow belts line. Like dude wtf? you selling regular seeds, people gonna be finding males to throw some pollen on their keepers. Tf you been thinking? You sold them to someone so they can do whatever they want with it. 

and what is more important we talking about seeds from a plant. Jah bless haha. Dude is always crying about something wtf. I really want you to help me to want to support your business for fuck sake.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 25, 2022)

Kalkwerk said:


> Well i really believe that archive is one of the best breeders right now. I believe that they always do massive hunts, they always working their lines, I believe that dosidos is the best cookies cross ever but wtf is docta always crying about something? Why??? Like fr now. Idgaf about tiki as he is dropping new line every breakfast hours but Fletcher is crying hard rn because raw x tiki made a rainbow belts line. Like dude wtf? you selling regular seeds, people gonna be finding males to throw some pollen on their keepers. Tf you been thinking? You sold them to someone so they can do whatever they want with it.
> 
> and what is more important we talking about seeds from a plant. Jah bless haha. Dude is always crying about something wtf. I really want you to help me to want to support your business for fuck sake.


Thats my main gripe against dude. He is making top dollar but constantly crying about people using shit he put out. 

Him and Cap, making bank but crying about what other breeders doing. 

Don't like people using your crosses then stop selling them.


----------



## originalphenohunters (May 25, 2022)

Kalkwerk said:


> Well i really believe that archive is one of the best breeders right now. I believe that they always do massive hunts, they always working their lines, I believe that dosidos is the best cookies cross ever but wtf is docta always crying about something? Why??? Like fr now. Idgaf about tiki as he is dropping new line every breakfast hours but Fletcher is crying hard rn because raw x tiki made a rainbow belts line. Like dude wtf? you selling regular seeds, people gonna be finding males to throw some pollen on their keepers. Tf you been thinking? You sold them to someone so they can do whatever they want with it.
> 
> and what is more important we talking about seeds from a plant. Jah bless haha. Dude is always crying about something wtf. I really want you to help me to want to support your business for fuck sake.


Calling someone a clown isn't the same thing as trying to tell them what to do. It's quite simple. What raw/tiki do, which is low population untested chucks that attempt to siphon sales and dick ride branding/work from another active company, is pure clown shoes. He has never said that you're not supposed to work with his gear, to be perfectly clear. But that the breeding community deserves you, or Raw, or whoever to put some work into your new line, give it a new name, especially if you're going to sell it, because it involved a generation or two of your own work. And would deserve it's own name. Instead of just dickriding the last thing someone else did, in an attempt to eat off their plate.


----------



## Kalkwerk (May 25, 2022)

originalphenohunters said:


> Calling someone a clown isn't the same thing as trying to tell them what to do. It's quite simple. What raw/tiki do, which is low population untested chucks that attempt to siphon sales and dick ride branding/work from another active company, is pure clown shoes. He has never said that you're not supposed to work with his gear, to be perfectly clear. But that the breeding community deserves you, or Raw, or whoever to put some work into your new line, give it a new name, especially if you're going to sell it, because it involved a generation or two of your own work. And would deserve it's own name. Instead of just dickriding the last thing someone else did, in an attempt to eat off their plate.


I know what you trying to say but when you selling a car to someone you not expecting them to do whatever you want them to do with a car that is no longer yours. Someone can take a shit in a front seat. You sold it bruh. How the fuck you can have any rights to something you sold? Not to mention everything in this 2022 cannabis seeds cashbag is a fuckin polyhybrid of a fuckin polyhybrid x10, yall cant be real with expecting me to respect a line of ZKITTLEZ that literally noone knows exact lineage of. Yeah right.


----------



## originalphenohunters (May 25, 2022)

Kalkwerk said:


> I know what you trying to say but when you selling a car to someone you not expecting them to do whatever you want them to do with a car that is no longer yours. Someone can take a shit in a front seat. You sold it bruh. How the fuck you can have any rights to something you sold? Not to mention everything in this 2022 cannabis seeds cashbag is a fuckin polyhybrid of a fuckin polyhybrid x10, yall cant be real with expecting me to respect a line of ZKITTLEZ that literally noone knows exact lineage of. Yeah right.


None of what your rebuttal says, pertains to what I posted. Nor is it a relevant, or accurate metaphor.


----------



## Kalkwerk (May 25, 2022)

originalphenohunters said:


> None of what your rebuttal says, pertains to what I posted. Nor is it a relevant, or accurate metaphor.


Maybe i dont understand what you are saying because Im from a country in europe where English is not our first language but maybe just maybe, you dont get what Im about. Plants were grown in dirt, under a sun before you and I were even born.
I dont give a fuck but if Matt, Josh, Jack or Dayvon gonna find something special in a pack and they gave it to me Im gonna clone it and give it to a friend or cross it, because this is what it is all about in this community since forever. Sorry bruh.


----------



## waterproof808 (May 25, 2022)

Kalkwerk said:


> Plants were grown in dirt, under a sun before you and I were even born.


 that is completely irrelevant to what is being discussed.


----------



## higher self (May 25, 2022)

When I get my Dosidos #22 F2 sexed I'm starting my own seed company  Praying for a male!


----------



## poundofyourfinest (May 25, 2022)

Rainbow belts 1.0 5 weeks, needs heavy lollipoping 

lemonheads 5 weeks


----------



## Kalkwerk (May 26, 2022)

Wtf haha i got notifications with likes of my posts from this thread that I dont even remember. I was so drunk yesterday that I dont even know where archive was crying about raw x tiki haha but I stand behind my drunk yapping. This guy need to chill tf out with complaining about other breeders using his work.


----------



## tomram (May 26, 2022)

heya
dosidos 22f2 /mendo glue inhouse 58d,.flo 12/12 

salud


----------



## Zipz55 (May 26, 2022)

some of us been asking for a Rainbow Belts line for a few years now

maybe Fletcher should start listening to his customers more and he wouldn’t have to worry about other breeders stepping in and filling the demand

guarantee you a Rainbow Belts line would sell alot more than a Purple Planet or Moonbow 112 line


----------



## originalphenohunters (May 26, 2022)

He's likely testing and trying to make you the best product, instead of cashing in quick on the hype. And you're mad at him for that? Breeding takes a lot of time.


----------



## oswizzle (May 26, 2022)

Original pheno hunters … Fletcher undercover ?


----------



## Freshbakd (May 26, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> some of us been asking for a Rainbow Belts line for a few years now
> 
> maybe Fletcher should start listening to his customers more and he wouldn’t have to worry about other breeders stepping in and filling the demand
> 
> guarantee you a Rainbow Belts line would sell alot more than a Purple Planet or Moonbow 112 line


I grew Rainbow belts first version and two or three of the moonbow crosses. If you wanted a belts line the moonbow line basically was what you wanted. As for tiki and raw releases I just already have it from archive by the time they catch up. When raw released the toast line I already had a pack of French toast in my hands. If I wanted to chuck I could do it myself really. Same with belts already have had and grown it out. Original was small plants for the most part really. Great smoke but not the end game type stuff for me.


----------



## MannyPacs (May 26, 2022)

oswizzle said:


> Original pheno hunters … Fletcher undercover ?


Indubitably lol


----------



## originalphenohunters (May 26, 2022)

I live in Portland, but own WA State licensed cultivation and have known their crew for a long time. So I like to support my friends.


----------



## oswizzle (May 26, 2022)

Major Fletcher Vibes… how about a little discount code for us common folk


----------



## tomram (May 27, 2022)

higher self said:


> When I get my Dosidos #22 F2 sexed I'm starting my own seed company  Praying for a male!


4 hermys out of 5 women, f3 at dosidos 22 very high risk 
I pollinated it with a goji og male, it came out something cool, now I used a male blueberry bx and glazed cherries, next year I will try it out.salud


----------



## higher self (May 28, 2022)

tomram said:


> 4 hermys out of 5 women, f3 at dosidos 22 very high risk
> I pollinated it with a goji og male, it came out something cool, now I used a male blueberry bx and glazed cherries, next year I will try it out.salud


I'll have to keep an eye on it if I get a female. I just have one plant going so male or female is fine with me at this point. I'm probably going to pop rest of pack & do an unofficial Archive x Seed Junky collaboration.


----------



## Tchef2525 (May 29, 2022)

higher self said:


> When I get my Dosidos #22 F2 sexed I'm starting my own seed company  Praying for a male!


You should get a bunch of them bro.... I popped all my #22s and the one female that didn't throw a Herm was pretty fire not gonna lie , but the males were all faceoff like with a few that had the cookie duck leaf to it and the mutancy....have you popped anything else in that line . I popped a bunch of packs to find my own moonbow pheno


----------



## higher self (May 29, 2022)

Tchef2525 said:


> You should get a bunch of them bro.... I popped all my #22s and the one female that didn't throw a Herm was pretty fire not gonna lie , but the males were all faceoff like with a few that had the cookie duck leaf to it and the mutancy....have you popped anything else in that line . I popped a bunch of packs to find my own moonbow pheno


I have another pack of #22 & #9. Sad to keep hearing about herms but with the genetics not surprising. I've got a Ginger Tea (Thai/ Faceoff x Moonbow) keeper that's super terpy & stick, has candy keylime & Durban Poison smells but the buds might favor the Thai side. I forgot that I already have the unofficial Archive x Seed Junky collaboration with Ginger Tea x Animal Mints BX. Going to pheno hunt them come fall or winter.


----------



## Tchef2525 (May 29, 2022)

higher self said:


> I have another pack of #22 & #9. Sad to keep hearing about herms but with the genetics not surprising. I've got a Ginger Tea (Thai/ Faceoff x Moonbow) keeper that's super terpy & stick, has candy keylime & Durban Poison smells but the buds might favor the Thai side. I forgot that I already have the unofficial Archive x Seed Junky collaboration with Ginger Tea x Animal Mints BX. Going to pheno hunt them come fall or winter.


I just popped his dosi #4 x original diesel, zkittles x dosi #22 , the freebies of Eager beaver btw I been waiting to see some of these come out since they were only a selected few of us that got it on a certain drop. I have his new purple planet f2 line stuff and the OGKB bx1 I'm going with next


----------



## oswizzle (Jun 7, 2022)

Man I’m about to pull the trigger on 4 packs of Moonbow 112lx or Rainbow Beltz 3.0….

which of these 2 will have denser nug structure… what’s up with that discount Fletch


----------



## Bodyne (Jun 8, 2022)

I dig the budget, er expedition lines. Dosi deisel, got 3 flowering, 2 like this one, one taller. No sign of herms. Hard as rocks, the main colas.


----------



## Tchef2525 (Jun 8, 2022)

Bodyne said:


> I dig the budget, er expedition lines. Dosi deisel, got 3 flowering, 2 like this one, one taller. No sign of herms. Hard as rocks, the main colas.


The dosi diesel in my opinion is so far the best consistent cross in the expedition line. Structure is on point on all 6 of mine , still in veg but happy with the growth compared to the zkittles x dosi line which everything was mutant n crap except 1 that made it out the solo cup.


----------



## Dank Budz (Jun 8, 2022)

I absolutely don't need anymore seeds, but I grabbed the sfv x dosi, forum cookies x dosi and face off x dosi on the expedition line, looks like I should have grabbed the diesel too, had it in my cart and everything


----------



## Bodyne (Jun 8, 2022)

Dank Budz said:


> I absolutely don't need anymore seeds, but I grabbed the sfv x dosi, forum cookies x dosi and face off x dosi on the expedition line, looks like I should have grabbed the diesel too, had it in my cart and everything


Got the face off cross and bubblegum dosi, have a face off project in mind


----------



## Emeraldjack713 (Jun 10, 2022)

Anyone grown king's stash? Getting a hold of soon.


----------



## oswizzle (Jun 12, 2022)

Moonbow 112 lX on the way


----------



## Kndreyn (Jun 13, 2022)

oswizzle said:


> Moonbow 112 lX on the way


I'm a bit ahead of you. Mine have broke soil. I got 100% germination, but one had trouble shedding its helmet. I hope I didn't damage it when I removed it.


----------



## Emeraldjack713 (Jun 14, 2022)

Guess I will run it myself


----------



## Kndreyn (Jun 14, 2022)

Emeraldjack713 said:


> Guess I will run it myself


"Skunky, earthy, dank" how could you go wrong? Would like to know how this turns out for you.


----------



## Emeraldjack713 (Jun 14, 2022)

Kndreyn said:


> "Skunky, earthy, dank" how could you go wrong? Would like to know how this turns out for you.


Keep you updated on it


----------



## Dank Budz (Jun 15, 2022)

4 forum cookies x dosidos all popped tails and hit dirt this morning for maiden voyage on my 2x4


----------



## wkn (Jun 15, 2022)

Moonbow 112 is some of the best flower I've ever smoked so I had to pull the trigger on the IX. Got 8 beans in rockwool with about 3 showin their heads already. Good vibes to all in the threaaaadddd


----------



## oswizzle (Jun 22, 2022)

Yes Sirrrr… throwing these into germination Thursday… everything


----------



## Highlymotivated420 (Jun 22, 2022)

Dose face off x meat breath count ?


----------



## Emeraldjack713 (Jun 25, 2022)

Getting my beans in a few hours show them off in a bit laterz


----------



## Emeraldjack713 (Jun 25, 2022)

Thay have arrived fellow growers need to cut down next week and popping 6 of them


----------



## superdank330 (Jun 26, 2022)

Fletcher just said on IG 15 mins ago that he's not making reg's anymore and Fems only for now on due to the knock off game . buy them packs up boys


----------



## Naddydasty214 (Jun 26, 2022)

superdank330 said:


> Fletcher just said on IG 15 mins ago that he's not making reg's anymore and Fems only for now on due to the knock off game . buy them packs up boys


It’s true, thank god I’m just a hobbyist and prefer fems


----------



## Freshbakd (Jun 26, 2022)

Naddydasty214 said:


> It’s true, thank god I’m just a hobbyist and prefer fems


Could be joking.... I really hope he's joking or at least will continue to remake old releases. To many good ones to go away imo.


----------



## Naddydasty214 (Jun 26, 2022)

Maybe, but him and another page got into it over the comments. Sounds like a decision based off emotions right now. I’m sure they’ll change their minds


----------



## Ilikesnacks (Jun 26, 2022)

That guy is always crying about something, believe it when you see it.


----------



## Bodyne (Jun 26, 2022)

Masonic new no Wilson lines are what archive took offense to, imho. Mase also been trolling Cap hard to for some reason. Archive seems serious. I’m really a little surprised Mase really gets the Cred he gets. No offense to nobody, but dude has serious need for attention, mentioning the sobriety all the time, etc. but he seems to be in a loop?! It’s an open pollination with all three, I think

The potential male fathers are Dark Rainbow from Archive Seeds (Rainbow Beltz x GMO), Pure Faceoff Thai Root Beer from Source, and Violet Flame Underfire from Select Genetics.
“It’s kind of like hitting three birds with one stone by using those three males in this project,” Masonic said. “They’re just completely different terpene profiles, so they’ll be easy to distinguish when you grow them out.”


----------



## theaznal (Jun 27, 2022)

Has anyone ran SourFace, TangixDosi or Original Diesel x Dosi and not had them herm ?


----------



## Bodyne (Jun 27, 2022)

theaznal said:


> Has anyone ran SourFace, TangixDosi or Original Diesel x Dosi and not had them herm ?


Dosi deisel, got three hanging drying, waiting on this one. Not one sign of herms on any of the 5/6 I got up and goin out of one pack. Chunksters.


----------



## Ilikesnacks (Jun 27, 2022)

I’ve been looking at that sour face, is it known to herm?


----------



## theaznal (Jun 27, 2022)

Bodyne said:


> Dosi diesel, got three hanging drying, waiting on this one. Not one sign of herms on any of the 5/6 I got up and goin out of one pack. Chunksters.


That's Great ! Out of the 6 that I ran of his gear, the one that didn't herm was a Diesel Dosi. That plant cant seem to stay healthy though, leaves dont wont stay green. Thank you for your reply - i will try again some other time with less expectations.


----------



## theaznal (Jun 27, 2022)

Ilikesnacks said:


> I’ve been looking at that sour face, is it known to herm?


I only know 2/2 SourFace hermed on me just now. I had to chop them at week 2. Not one, but a TON of male balls. Garbage. I dont care how good it is. It was off to the side, not even directly under my LED lights. I dont think I scared it.


----------



## Griffon (Jun 27, 2022)

Here,,,, Expedition - FaceOff X Dosidos18 Hermed and pollinate everything.....


----------



## Ilikesnacks (Jun 27, 2022)

theaznal said:


> I only know 2/2 SourFace hermed on me just now. I had to chop them at week 2. Not one, but a TON of male balls. Garbage. I dont care how good it is. It was off to the side, not even directly under my LED lights. I dont think I scared it.


Yeah that sucks, I’d say to contact them but they’ll probably just accuse you of stealing their genetics for growing the seeds you bought.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 27, 2022)

Ilikesnacks said:


> Yeah that sucks, I’d say to contact them but they’ll probably just accuse you of stealing their genetics for growing the seeds you bought.


I'd have to assume if you emailed about the exped line throwing hermies archive would be grateful and instantly offer to send free packs.


----------



## Bodyne (Jun 27, 2022)

Griffon said:


> Here,,,, Expedition - FaceOff X Dosidos18 Hermed and pollinate everything.....


Got that one also, I’ll let you know if I have any troubles


----------



## Bodyne (Jun 27, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I'd have to assume if you emailed about the exped line throwing hermies archive would be grateful and instantly offer to send free packs.


Of course it’s never grower error . Aren’t you close to him, go over there and kick his ass


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 27, 2022)

Bodyne said:


> Of course it’s never grower error . Aren’t you close to him, go over there and kick his ass


I got no beef with him or his genetics but I do bust his and Caps balls online every now and then. 

Dudes pulling in tall cash crying about people using their creations. Who cares? Just pump out more beans and cash checks.


----------



## Bodyne (Jun 27, 2022)

He is, it’s just drama, keeps em in the spotlight, attention equals sales looks like anymore.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jun 27, 2022)

who set him off? masonic or tiki/raw with rainbow belts release under "zephyr seeds"?


----------



## itslegalnow (Jun 27, 2022)

Got the amnesia x dosi here.


----------



## Freshbakd (Jun 28, 2022)

wheresthekoosh said:


> who set him off? masonic or tiki/raw with rainbow belts release under "zephyr seeds"?


I'm confident it's all of the above. A lot of people use his gear. Should try and take it as a compliment. I totally get where he's coming from, but you can't fight everyone.


----------



## Emeraldjack713 (Jul 1, 2022)

Only popped two kings stash


----------



## waterproof808 (Jul 1, 2022)

I think i messed up my lemon cane pollen after cutting my males. I pollinated 10 different phenos of lemon cane, some tropicanna cookie f3's, and wedding cake a couple days ago and all the pistils are still white. I had the pollen in an uncovered jar and it rained a bunch and I think the humidity ruined it. I'll try and re-pollinate it again this weekend and hope it works.


----------



## 5 watt diode (Jul 1, 2022)

dr.kushbagz.mwo said:


> White Tahoe cookies x Dosidos 18 weird leave pattern. Got these todayView attachment 5132249View attachment 5132250


Shit, I have a pack of these, now I'm worried about them


----------



## theaznal (Jul 4, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I'd have to assume if you emailed about the exped line throwing hermies archive would be grateful and instantly offer to send free packs.


No response on the IG message I sent him with picture and an explanation.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jul 4, 2022)

Griffon said:


> Here,,,, Expedition - FaceOff X Dosidos18 Hermed and pollinate everything.....




pop the expedition line at your own risk. also why they're so cheap compared to rest of his lines


----------



## Northeastbudz (Jul 4, 2022)

I got zero hermies from my dosidos #18 s1 they came out awesome


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 4, 2022)

wheresthekoosh said:


> View attachment 5158719
> 
> pop the expedition line at your own risk. also why they're so cheap compared to rest of his lines


Smokin on the dosi diesel, best I can figure the #18 brings yield for sure, but not loud terps nor frost monsters. TBH it’s like smoking a good hashplant with a slight dosi taste. Buzz is heavy, but not much uplift, steady stone to the nods. Damn big buds, chunky, lost one bud due to spot of mold. Nuance of diesel ever now and then , but muffled or smothered, seems like. Jme no signs of herms and I was hard on the plants


----------



## Northeastbudz (Jul 4, 2022)

Bodyne said:


> Smokin on the dosi diesel, best I can figure the #18 brings yield for sure, but not loud terps nor frost monsters. TBH it’s like smoking a good hashplant with a slight dosi taste. Buzz is heavy, but not much uplift, steady stone to the nods. Damn big buds, chunky, lost one bud due to spot of mold. Nuance of diesel ever now and then , but muffled or smothered, seems like. Jme no signs of herms and I was hard on the plants


The dosi 18 was ultra frosty and not the biggest yielder besides one but I will agree not the loudest terps by far weakest terps this run


----------



## oztoka (Jul 7, 2022)

Crazy Hazy day 40 flowering. Really looking forward to this one. Reminds me of the 90s skunk we used to get here.


----------



## Kndreyn (Jul 7, 2022)

oztoka said:


> Crazy Hazy day 40 flowering. Really looking forward to this one. Reminds me of the 90s skunk we used to get here.
> 
> View attachment 5159620


That looks like something I'd enjoy in my grow room... wonder if it will come back in stock.

Edit: I see it's in stock on their website. I might have to grab some of those.


----------



## oztoka (Jul 7, 2022)

Kndreyn said:


> That looks like something I'd enjoy in my grow room... wonder if it will come back in stock.
> 
> Edit: I see it's in stock on their website. I might have to grab some of those.


Yes have seen a few places that still have it in stock. Bought my pack recently too.
Seems like a stable strain, few diff phenos but all look GREAT!


----------



## higher self (Jul 7, 2022)

Got a female from my solo Dosidos #22 f2. Going to run a clone after month veg


----------



## Northeastbudz (Jul 7, 2022)

I would love to grab the moonbow ix but fuck 350$ for a pack is outrageous


----------



## SIDEWALK_shamans (Jul 7, 2022)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> View attachment 5122866
> Purple City Genetics' Rainbow Belts (dunno why they put "Beltz" on the label) for 20 DOLLHAIRS @ my local dispensary! Fuck yes, please! Worth a shot for that price. I was able to get a cut still in rockwool instead of in soil or coco, dunked that bitch in Cleanse-solution as soon as I got it home.


purple city genetics had some fire i saw last summer


----------



## SIDEWALK_shamans (Jul 7, 2022)

Playk328 said:


> I'll stick with local breeders who do not price gouge.. Maybe I should have been more specific.


they have other shit there thats cheaper and some nice clones


----------



## Dank Budz (Jul 8, 2022)

Of the 4 forum cookies x dosidos 18 one never broke above soil, and 2 are looking like possible OGKB dom? I'm not sure tbh, they're just odd short, very fat leaves, slow in veg kind of mutants


----------



## higher self (Jul 8, 2022)

My 1st clone thanks to Breeders Direct, still can't mess with Strainly just yet lol. S/O @slacker140 for the recommendation. Considering the heat & extra day it needlessly bounced around usps clone looks great! Probably hit it with my Animal Mints bx male at some point


----------



## SIDEWALK_shamans (Jul 8, 2022)

higher self said:


> My 1st clone thanks to Breeders Direct, still can't mess with Strainly just yet lol. S/O @slacker140 for the recommendation. Considering the heat & extra day it needlessly bounced around usps clone looks great! Probably hit it with my Animal Mints bx male at some point
> 
> 
> View attachment 5160347


Ive been trying to use strainly but everyone wants 500 a clone lolllz


----------



## slacker140 (Jul 8, 2022)

higher self said:


> My 1st clone thanks to Breeders Direct, still can't mess with Strainly just yet lol. S/O @slacker140 for the recommendation. Considering the heat & extra day it needlessly bounced around usps clone looks great! Probably hit it with my Animal Mints bx male at some point
> 
> 
> View attachment 5160347


Nice! This was my first internet clone as well. Yeah I've been looking at strainly vendors for like a year now and still can't follow through ordering from anyone there cause it's all too shady. I don't see a point now with all these new legitimate seedbanks starting to offer clones with reasonable prices and shipping. I saw chitown had some decent offerings as well. Mines still doing well and roots were starting to poke out the bottom of a solo cup a few days after transplanting into it. I just needed a humidity dome on top of it for 2 days and then it was good to go.


----------



## TugthePup (Jul 8, 2022)

higher self said:


> My 1st clone thanks to Breeders Direct, still can't mess with Strainly just yet lol. S/O @slacker140 for the recommendation. Considering the heat & extra day it needlessly bounced around usps clone looks great! Probably hit it with my Animal Mints bx male at some point
> 
> 
> View attachment 5160347


Very interested in this!


----------



## waterproof808 (Jul 8, 2022)

I got one or two really nice smelling Lemon cane phenos out of 10 different females, one lemon zest and one fabric softener-cookie type. The other 8 phenos have barely any smell at all.


----------



## higher self (Jul 8, 2022)

SIDEWALK_shamans said:


> Ive been trying to use strainly but everyone wants 500 a clone lolllz


I see some that are reasonable but usually the old hype stuff that's pretty much common now. 



slacker140 said:


> Nice! This was my first internet clone as well. Yeah I've been looking at strainly vendors for like a year now and still can't follow through ordering from anyone there cause it's all too shady. I don't see a point now with all these new legitimate seedbanks starting to offer clones with reasonable prices and shipping. I saw chitown had some decent offerings as well. Mines still doing well and roots were starting to poke out the bottom of a solo cup a few days after transplanting into it. I just needed a humidity dome on top of it for 2 days and then it was good to go.


Ive lurked Strainly thread for a good while & it's more drama than grow reports. I do like using a seedbank or better yet the breeder themselve like Bloom but he charges 3k for clones. I'll have to check Chitown out as well thanks.



TugthePup said:


> Very interested in this!


In past I was not interested in Rainbow Belts but for $100 it was hard to pass up & I wanted some more Archive gear.


----------



## Griffon (Jul 13, 2022)

-- Secret Formula --


----------



## SIDEWALK_shamans (Jul 13, 2022)

Griffon said:


> -- Secret Formula --
> 
> View attachment 5162812


looks amazing


----------



## Hiero1 (Jul 24, 2022)

slacker140 said:


> Nice! This was my first internet clone as well. Yeah I've been looking at strainly vendors for like a year now and still can't follow through ordering from anyone there cause it's all too shady. I don't see a point now with all these new legitimate seedbanks starting to offer clones with reasonable prices and shipping. I saw chitown had some decent offerings as well. Mines still doing well and roots were starting to poke out the bottom of a solo cup a few days after transplanting into it. I just needed a humidity dome on top of it for 2 days and then it was good to go.


Do you know if the chi-town clones are real cuts?


----------



## slacker140 (Jul 24, 2022)

Hiero1 said:


> Do you know if the chi-town clones are real cuts?


I do not. Most are just humboldt seed co cuts so those are likely just hunted inhouse. The only one I was really interested in was the melonade but they had a couple that looked like they were named as clone only cuts but I really don't know except to guess and I haven't bought any yet.


----------



## tstick (Jul 26, 2022)

Update on the Chemdozer: I'm not crazy about it. It should be stinkier, but it's rather bland in both smell and favor. I even bought a highly-respected commercial grower's version of Chemdozer to compare mine with. I think mine is a little better -mainly because mine was cured better, but neither version is awesome in any way. It's just an okay strain, imo. I might even be a little pissed off IF I had bought the seeds....but they were a gift so I can't really complain. Maybe there's still a sleeper left in the remaining seeds I have. Maybe I took my batch too long (15 weeks)....Maybe I'll give it another chance.


----------



## Kndreyn (Jul 26, 2022)

tstick said:


> Update on the Chemdozer: I'm not crazy about it. It should be stinkier, but it's rather bland in both smell and favor. I even bought a highly-respected commercial grower's version of Chemdozer to compare mine with. I think mine is a little better -mainly because mine was cured better, but neither version is awesome in any way. It's just an okay strain, imo. I might even be a little pissed off IF I had bought the seeds....but they were a gift so I can't really complain. Maybe there's still a sleeper left in the remaining seeds I have. Maybe I took my batch too long (15 weeks)....Maybe I'll give it another chance.


Was this the same one you mentioned the hashy flavor from back in May?


----------



## tstick (Jul 26, 2022)

Kndreyn said:


> Was this the same one you mentioned the hashy flavor from back in May?


Yes. That's as close as I can describe the flavor. It's not a bad flavor. The flavor itself is good. It just needs to be amplified. It's been in the jar for months now. It should have a much stronger flavor by now...but...it's just very mild and understated. Like I say...Maybe I let it go too long...Or, maybe I just didn't get a better phenotype.


----------



## Satch12 (Jul 30, 2022)

Recently got moon boots, sundae driver and double dosidos (dosidos f2) clones from archive, I’ll update once I’m flowering them out.

edit: anyone have experience with any of these?


----------



## ManofTREE (Jul 30, 2022)

Griffon said:


> -- Secret Formula --
> 
> View attachment 5162812


What's the smells n flavors like on this one? I got a pack but can't say I'm certain on the genetics. Is it wifi x dosido or wifi x face off


----------



## Griffon (Jul 31, 2022)

ManofTREE said:


> What's the smells n flavors like on this one? I got a pack but can't say I'm certain on the genetics. Is it wifi x dosido or wifi x face off


This is similar to the Wifi43 ( to me ) Very special blend of OG's the pheno that i had, smell similar to Citrus Lysol + Gasoline with a special soft relaxing odor incorporated that i can't identify yet, maybe something like Dove Soap. -- Highly recomended dank strain overall ---. The smoke is loud, the taste of the citrus and GAS is very powerfull in mouth. nothing new Though.


----------



## ganjaman87 (Aug 1, 2022)

Sfv x dosi 18 phenos from the expedition line a little over 7 weeks 12/12


----------



## oswizzle (Aug 1, 2022)

Looking nice bro… what kind of terps are they putting out and were they stable all they way through ? I get a little sketched out on the expedition line …


----------



## ganjaman87 (Aug 1, 2022)

oswizzle said:


> Looking nice bro… what kind of terps are they putting out and were they stable all they way through ? I get a little sketched out on the expedition line …


2 smell like Dosi, one is mostly dank musty OG leaning and one is a mix between Dosi and OG. I found bananas on the main stalk on one of them, but I pulled them off and I haven’t seen anymore


----------



## Griffon (Aug 1, 2022)

I think they probably know the Expedition line lead to several possibility of Hermies, and they still selling it just like nothing. Even for 10$ or for free those kind of seeds worth NOTHING.


----------



## Freshbakd (Aug 1, 2022)

Griffon said:


> I think they probably know the Expedition line lead to several possibility of Hermies, and they still selling it just like nothing. Even for 10$ or for free those kind of seeds worth NOTHING.


That's funny if you look at some posts in here, few folks seem happy with the results. To each there own though. Can't blame you if you would rather pay for tried and true. Grow what ya like right?


----------



## oztoka (Aug 3, 2022)

Some harvest day pics of Crazy Hazy day 70 12/12.


Ran six fems and got 2 really nice keepers.
Others were good too.
Really nice strain ended up getting a full zkittles pheno, a full big sur holy weed pheno (2nd pic) and my favourite, the pheno in between (1st pic).
Chopped some bottom branches for a tester and its fire.. the bshw pheno is a beautiful smoke. Nice sativa, fast finisher and is going to yield very well..

Really glad I found archive, have run about 10 packs of other genetics over the past 4 years and first ones I'm actually keeping for the long run.


----------



## oswizzle (Aug 3, 2022)

oztoka said:


> Some harvest day pics of Crazy Hazy day 70 12/12.
> View attachment 5174785View attachment 5174786
> 
> Ran six fems and got 2 really nice keepers.
> ...


That picture on the left looks nice bro


----------



## oztoka (Aug 4, 2022)

Yeah the left one is my fav. Soo frosty. The pic is just shit.


----------



## Dank Budz (Aug 5, 2022)

Things starting to get rolling now. Culled the weaker of the two OGKB leaning phenos. So far so good, forum cookies x dosidos 18 on the right, icc bx x gelato 41 bx by tiki on left


----------



## Petro101 (Aug 9, 2022)

cohiba said:


> Here she is, taken at 73 days. This one is a winner. (Bubba Kush x Dosido) x (Chem 91 x Dosido)
> 
> View attachment 5100634
> 
> View attachment 5100635


That aint a keeper


----------



## originalphenohunters (Aug 9, 2022)

Petro101 said:


> That aint a keeper


Have you smoked it?


----------



## Petro101 (Aug 9, 2022)

originalphenohunters said:


> Have you smoked it?


Thankfully not


----------



## originalphenohunters (Aug 9, 2022)

Petro101 said:


> Thankfully not


so basically you're just here for useless comments. Nice bro.


----------



## DrOgkush (Aug 9, 2022)

Petro101 said:


> Thankfully not


You don’t smoke weed?


----------



## ManofTREE (Aug 9, 2022)

Some people pick keepers based on bag appeal alone apparently. Looks good to me probably some killer smoke


----------



## cohiba (Aug 9, 2022)

Petro101 said:


> That aint a keeper


Well, I like it... so now what?


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Aug 9, 2022)

Chanting *fight fight fight* in the background as I grab some popcorn


----------



## DrOgkush (Aug 10, 2022)

I think it’s funny when someone talks shit about a clear as day beautiful flower. Like even if it’s not potent. It looks the part. But for some reason. Someone has to comment some bs because their plants looks like shit.


----------



## Kalkwerk (Aug 10, 2022)

I still cant wrap my head around an idea of picking keepers based on the look of a flower not an actual smoke/high. These "smokers" be in week 8 of flower like "Nah bruh this aint a keeper, bin it, you cant take some good pics for ig with this mids".

I mean we all likes good looking weed but at the end of a day this is about getting high, not about likes on Ig. Tf is wrong with some of yall.


----------



## ganjaman87 (Aug 10, 2022)

What strength are you guys feeding rainbow belts? I got the #20 cut and getting yellowing even after 1200ppm feed


----------



## paintnick (Aug 10, 2022)

Anybody shop the clone menu locally at archive ? I got a sherbadough and haven’t seen anything on it yet here maybe I missed it


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 10, 2022)

Kalkwerk said:


> I still cant wrap my head around an idea of picking keepers based on the look of a flower not an actual smoke/high. These "smokers" be in week 8 of flower like "Nah bruh this aint a keeper, bin it, you cant take some good pics for ig with this mids".
> 
> I mean we all likes good looking weed but at the end of a day this is about getting high, not about likes on Ig. Tf is wrong with some of yall.


It all really got goin with the cbd/terps explosion couple yrs ago. You have to laugh though, on IG, if you have a spinning photo booth, we don’t canna the same, bru! all those terps cure all that ails ya, but at the end of the day, it’s bout getting fully medicated, I.e. potency.


----------



## Satch12 (Aug 10, 2022)

paintnick said:


> Anybody shop the clone menu locally at archive ? I got a sherbadough and haven’t seen anything on it yet here maybe I missed it


I got myself an order relatively recently, got double dosidos, moonboots and sundae driver.


----------



## F_T_P! (Aug 10, 2022)

ganjaman87 said:


> What strength are you guys feeding rainbow belts? I got the #20 cut and getting yellowing even after 1200ppm feed


Looks like mag def or root aphids. Add some epsom salts and hope it helps.


----------



## paintnick (Aug 10, 2022)

Satch12 said:


> I got myself an order relatively recently, got double dosidos, moonboots and sundae driver.


Thanks for the info I don’t see a lot in here in terms of their clones so it’s pretty cool to be able to ask ya questions ! 
do you have a preference at all so far ? 
i was interested in that moon boots and the sundae driver cut they have.

thank you for any reply in advance !


----------



## Death Cap Genetics (Aug 11, 2022)

Grew out some Z x Dosi 18's. Interesting strain. Good but not great. all 3 were really short. didn't really stretch at all. Grown in 5 gal coots mix, with all build a soil gear and HLG led's. 

Z x Dosi18 #1 - My favorite by far. loud kushy cologne nose. hint of a sweet lemon cleaner, air freshener. Had amazing structure, stacked beautifully, low trim. Low stretch but still the tallest of all of them. Really has that Archive look to it imo. 



#2 - Most boring of the bunch. Quietest jar by a lot. Sweet Zkittlez with a little cookie gas. Flower rosin returns were still decent tho. Flavor was typical sweet cookie gas. 




#3 - Similar to #2 but WAY louder. Sweet lemony Z terps with a mens cologne, toothpaste mintyness. Flavor was crazy. Almost exactly as it smells. sweet Lemon peel, mens cologne, toothpaste. lingers on the pallet for a while, clears the sinuses. Best hasher of the bunch. 



For the price of these Expedition packs, i can't complain. But, i'm not in a hurry to pop the rest. However, i could absolutely see the right cut hitting that Moon bow/ Belts level popularity just based on how wild the flavors are.


----------



## higher self (Aug 12, 2022)

So my Rainbow Belts clone died not to long after I got it. Was my fault, didnt have proper quarantine enviroment & the stuff I sprayed on it made things go south. Its all good though I still have all my plants from seed & bringing in outside clones makes me paranoid about messing up my breeding projects. 

I did put my Dosido #22 F2 into flower & im really excited about that. It has really thin stems like OG but has nice sweet OGKB smell in stem rubs. Also running my Ginger Tea cut again, 1st time it wont be seeded lol. I thought the terps lean towards Moonboots & they probably do but im noticing a familiar smell that I get when I run landrace sativas. I cant say its Thai bc I've never had it but I defiantly smell the sativa side of the genetics.


----------



## Freshbakd (Aug 12, 2022)

higher self said:


> So my Rainbow Belts clone died not to long after I got it. Was my fault, didnt have proper quarantine enviroment & the stuff I sprayed on it made things go south. Its all good though I still have all my plants from seed & bringing in outside clones makes me paranoid about messing up my breeding projects.
> 
> I did put my Dosido #22 F2 into flower & im really excited about that. It has really thin stems like OG but has nice sweet OGKB smell in stem rubs. Also running my Ginger Tea cut again, 1st time it wont be seeded lol. I thought the terps lean towards Moonboots & they probably do but im noticing a familiar smell that I get when I run landrace sativas. I cant say its Thai bc I've never had it but I defiantly smell the sativa side of the genetics.


Best practice is dipping the entire cut in wettable sulfur (avoid oils for a while) for a few seconds a couple times rinse with clean water after. Not pleasant on the roots but they always make it. Sulfur will take care of most stuff hitching a ride. Just some advice for next time.


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 12, 2022)

wettable sulfur works wonders in veg...takes care of pm, spider mites, russets,etc.


----------



## higher self (Aug 12, 2022)

Freshbakd said:


> Best practice is dipping the entire cut in wettable sulfur (avoid oils for a while) for a few seconds a couple times rinse with clean water after. Not pleasant on the roots but they always make it. Sulfur will take care of most stuff hitching a ride. Just some advice for next time.


Thanks defiantly for next time. I should have done my homework before I ordered it but it was a spur of the moment thing. I want to buy more clones but going to be hunting through a lot of my chucks.


----------



## ganjaman87 (Aug 13, 2022)

Man that Dosi x Sfv doesn’t look the best and barely has a smell, but it gets me high as fuck!!! Can’t wait to try the OG smelling pheno


----------



## Dank Budz (Aug 13, 2022)

Forum cookies x dosidos 18


----------



## Chaseink501 (Aug 14, 2022)

Dank Budz said:


> Forum cookies x dosidos 18 View attachment 5180491View attachment 5180492


What’s the terps yur getting from them I was thinking about grabbing a pack


----------



## Dank Budz (Aug 14, 2022)

Chaseink501 said:


> What’s the terps yur getting from them I was thinking about grabbing a pack


I'm not very good at describing smells but I'll try and get a description for you once lights are on


----------



## Dank Budz (Aug 14, 2022)

Chaseink501 said:


> What’s the terps yur getting from them I was thinking about grabbing a pack


Maybe a little doughy with sort of a light cherry wood smell on the back end is the best I got


----------



## wigsplitta713 (Aug 15, 2022)

Have 3 secret formula going and have 2 kings stash females for sure


----------



## wigsplitta713 (Aug 15, 2022)

ThaMasta back EJack713


----------



## wigsplitta713 (Aug 17, 2022)

Fuck it guess I'll run this too


----------



## wigsplitta713 (Aug 17, 2022)

My 2 female kings stash


----------



## Dank Budz (Aug 23, 2022)

Honestly pretty happy so far with the forum cookies x dosidos #18 no complaints, especially for the price. Have had a few balls on the lowers but this is pretty much my first indoor run ever always done outdoor ( not counting half ass attempts when I was young and dumb ), and first LED so my setup is far from dialed in


----------



## higher self (Aug 23, 2022)

Dank Budz said:


> Honestly pretty happy so far with the forum cookies x dosidos #18 no complaints, especially for the price. Have had a few balls on the lowers but this is pretty much my first indoor run ever always done outdoor ( not counting half ass attempts when I was young and dumb ), and first LED so my setup is far from dialed in



How dare Archive sell you those untested genetics lol. Looking dank! Doing awesome for transitioning to indoor. Did you flower the seed plant or clones, sometimes clones don't produce balls like seed plant does.

My Dosido #22 is just starting to flower, I'm watching out for balls. Looks good so far I cleaned up the lowers pretty good.


----------



## Dank Budz (Aug 23, 2022)

higher self said:


> How dare Archive sell you those untested genetics lol. Looking dank! Doing awesome for transitioning to indoor. Did you flower the seed plant or clones, sometimes clones don't produce balls like seed plant does.
> 
> My Dosido #22 is just starting to flower, I'm watching out for balls. Looks good so far I cleaned up the lowers pretty good.


Thank you I appreciate that, and yeah this is the seed plant. I had wanted to grow them out and take cuts and flower those out a few times to dial everything in on the same pheno to make life easier but I didn't really have a space for that at the time and honestly don't have it now lol, just a very small space for clones/seedlings. And nice! Yeah nothing on uppers so far that I've seen and to be fair the ice cream cake x gelato 41 threw balls as well so I'm 90% it's me , looking forward to some pics of your dosidos #22


----------



## Griffon (Aug 23, 2022)

They trend to make special pods directly under the buds, where the pollen stay inside and the seeds are produced there. i also had the same weird problem with Mokum Tulip from Dutch Passion. Dutch_Passion specify in the description ''high risk of male part if the plant is just a bit stressed''.


----------



## higher self (Aug 23, 2022)

Dank Budz said:


> Thank you I appreciate that, and yeah this is the seed plant. I had wanted to grow them out and take cuts and flower those out a few times to dial everything in on the same pheno to make life easier but I didn't really have a space for that at the time and honestly don't have it now lol, just a very small space for clones/seedlings. And nice! Yeah nothing on uppers so far that I've seen and to be fair the ice cream cake x gelato 41 threw balls as well so I'm 90% it's me , looking forward to some pics of your dosidos #22


I feel you I'm pressed for space myself. I clone in plastic water bottles so I can clone a lot of plants in small space. 3-4 cuts per bottle & I get roots in 10 days or so. I do the same when I clone tomatoes


----------



## Griffon (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## Freshbakd (Aug 23, 2022)

Griffon said:


> View attachment 5186349
> View attachment 5186350


try not to sweat it too much. fletch himself has said to not flower the plants from seed to avoid herms. I never heed the warning until more recently. had to get my workflow in order to have extras to flower while I mother the seed plants. no guarantees of course, but if its just a few along the bottoms it usually does go away.


----------



## DrDukePHD (Aug 23, 2022)

higher self said:


> I feel you I'm pressed for space myself. I clone in plastic water bottles so I can clone a lot of plants in small space. 3-4 cuts per bottle & I get roots in 10 days or so. I do the same when I clone tomatoes


Could you quickly explain your method, is it just fresh water every other day & what light do you put them under. Thanks


----------



## Freshbakd (Aug 23, 2022)

DrDukePHD said:


> Could you quickly explain your method, is it just fresh water every other day & what light do you put them under. Thanks


I did it with extras as an experiment one time. you're on the right track as long as you change the water often you should find success. I didn't baby them at all either into the veg on the floor and it went fine. I was using root hormone as I did buy a machine recently. Hormex like everyone else specifically. One tip the more stem under water the more surface area to absorb through. ph does matter I do 6ish myself.


----------



## higher self (Aug 23, 2022)

DrDukePHD said:


> Could you quickly explain your method, is it just fresh water every other day & what light do you put them under. Thanks


Straignt tap no products to use which is why I clone like this. I don't change the water out nor I do I leave much stem in the water just enough to keep cutting from drying out. A lot of time the roots will grow above the water 1st. Small side branches root easy like this. I don't reuse bottles & the water temp plays a part. In the cooler season I have to use a heat mat or they take forever to root but can't run it too hot.

I use a cheap amazon 100w led that is on maybe 25-30% power at 2 1/2 ft above plants.

2nd pic is just extra clone that I didn't need been in bottle for few weeks now. Pretty much kratky technique.


----------



## Freshbakd (Aug 23, 2022)

higher self said:


> Straignt tap no products to use which is why I clone like this. I don't change the water out nor I do I leave much stem in the water just enough to keep cutting from drying out. A lot of time the roots will grow above the water 1st. Small side branches root easy like this. I don't reuse bottles & the water temp plays a part. In the cooler season I have to use a heat mat or they take forever to root but can't run it too hot.
> 
> I use a cheap amazon 100w led that is on maybe 25-30% power at 2 1/2 ft above plants.
> 
> ...


wow that's crazy. super simple. couple weeks usual? I just did cups, have no doubt it would work with no products. just surprised the water doesn't turn on you from sitting so long. total opposite of the setup I'm using. just shows a million ways.


----------



## Freshbakd (Aug 23, 2022)

Some recent results. Only one did not go, was shaded completely by its neighbor.


----------



## higher self (Aug 23, 2022)

Freshbakd said:


> wow that's crazy. super simple. couple weeks usual? I just did cups, have no doubt it would work with no products. just surprised the water doesn't turn on you from sitting so long. total opposite of the setup I'm using. just shows a million ways.


I started with cups but the cuts need to be suspended in the water similar to cloner machine. I've had cuts get soggy & some bottles get algae but for most part it doesn't happen. I take a lot of cuts you would think I'm a strainly vendor lol but I do it to keep my mother plants small. 

Those cuts look good I would definitely keep doing it that way.


----------



## Griffon (Aug 24, 2022)

Turbo Kloner in 12-15 days


----------



## Dank Budz (Aug 29, 2022)

Quick shot before lights off of the OGKB leaner, funny enough she's the only one in the tent that never threw balls on the lowers, the others haven't since I initially picked the few off weeks ago either. Tiny little rock hard frosted nugs


----------



## Griffon (Aug 29, 2022)

This balls game make me doubt about the seriousness of this Seedbank, i was on fire, i have ordered 2000$++ worth of those overpriced seeds without any deal or freebies, and now i skip all of them for my future grow, i prefert to never do anything with the seeds and loosing couple hundred, instead of end with 5 KG full of seeds and un-smokable. The point that make me very very piss is that nobody from Archive seems to care about the extremely high ratio of hermies. Wake up Archive guys!!!


----------



## Dank Budz (Aug 29, 2022)

Griffon said:


> This balls game make me doubt about the seriousness of this Seedbank, i was on fire, i have ordered 2000$++ worth of those overpriced seeds without any deal or freebies, and now i skip all of them for my future grow, i prefert to never do anything with the seeds and loosing couple hundred, instead of end with 5 KG full of seeds and un-smokable. The point that make me very very piss is that nobody from Archive seems to care about the extremely high ratio of hermies. Wake up guys!!!


Just so happened to check the forum before work. I can't comment on anyone else's experience but if you saw my earlier post I explained this is my first indoor run ever and far from dialed in. I had another strain in the tent not archive that also threw some on lowers. So I said I'm like 90% sure it's a screw up on my end, just wanted to clarify I'm not trying to start drama or anything


----------



## Griffon (Aug 29, 2022)

But as i can see Archive really lead to several possibility of Hermification and this is hard to not agree with that. When the pods and the seeds are removed the weed is excellent though.


----------



## oswizzle (Aug 29, 2022)

Isn’t the Expedition line kind of herm prone in general? Haven’t heard any issues with the M/F regulars from Archive… my Moonbow 112 in Veg smell like $$$$$


----------



## rmzrmz (Aug 29, 2022)

i love Archives FaceOff line, 0% herm in my experience
but the dosidos lines not the same, 
Heat wave reg high potency, effect long lasting but the females shot balls,

moonbow/rainbow belts look very awesome but the herm random deal I'd rather not try,

I'll stay with the classic FaceOff or wait for another breeder to clean the line


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 29, 2022)

The expo line is basically testers and not worked at all so it's play at your own risk.

Now if them $200+ "worked" genetics still throwing herms then lol and lmao...


----------



## Griffon (Aug 29, 2022)

rmzrmz said:


> i love Archives FaceOff line, 0% herm in my experience
> but the dosidos lines not the same,
> Heat wave reg high potency, effect long lasting but the females shot balls,
> 
> ...


Agree for the Heat Wave, the product is insanely powerfull and odorant.


----------



## Griffon (Aug 29, 2022)

rmzrmz said:


> i love Archives FaceOff line, 0% herm in my experience
> but the dosidos lines not the same,
> Heat wave reg high potency, effect long lasting but the females shot balls,
> 
> ...


The Rainbow Belts 3.0 give me 5/5 males, i hope i will see at least the buds one day. Maybe i messed up with my light schedule, but this is the first time i have 5 males in a row. anyone else have the 3.0 %?


----------



## wigsplitta713 (Aug 29, 2022)

rmzrmz said:


> i love Archives FaceOff line, 0% herm in my experience
> but the dosidos lines not the same,
> Heat wave reg high potency, effect long lasting but the females shot balls,
> 
> ...


Everyone one talks shit about moonbow and noone has ran so I don't understand your lingo


----------



## rmzrmz (Aug 29, 2022)

the flowers and plants are great, the thing is the deal hermi and Archive have that thing since he began his Dosidos lines,
Archive himself recognizes it even separates the different types of hermi
dosidos great, but it comes out hermi traits,

It's not hate, it's my experience and the same of many others, 

i pay for heat wave and appears hermi traits ,
I will not try again dosidos lines
/moonbow/rainbowB from archive, 
the same can happen and roulette is not cheap

I stay with FaceOff OG,hashbar,casper, 0 problem


----------



## higher self (Aug 29, 2022)

My Moonbow cross had no herms & my Dosidos #22 is looking good. If I were to throw a top breeder under the bus for herms right now it would be Sin City. I got herm's from Blue Power crosses & others having issues with the new Raskal Berries stuff. Never had any herms with Archive gear out of 5 strains


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 29, 2022)

higher self said:


> My Moonbow cross had no herms & my Dosidos #22 is looking good. If I were to throw a top breeder under the bus for herms right now it would be Sin City. I got herm's from Blue Power crosses & others having issues with the new Raskal Berries stuff. Never had any herms with Archive gear out of 5 strains


I grown 3 sin city strains no herms. Bubbhas dream, tangerine power and dosimints.

But their new stuff I've heard others having herm issues.

It is just part of the picture when growing polys


----------



## higher self (Aug 29, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I grown 3 sin city strains no herms. Bubbhas dream, tangerine power and dosimints.
> 
> But their new stuff I've heard others having herm issues.
> 
> It is just part of the picture when growing polys


I do believe it is their newer crosses that are the problem. I would stick to the older regs over their newer fems at this point. It's part of the game but getting back to back herms from 2 different strains (one keeper didn't herm) doesn't make me want to pop anymore of their fems. Rather run my own chucks


----------



## Freshbakd (Aug 30, 2022)

Well I can say I have grown grimace og, casper og, doughlato, formula one, rainbow belts, and dub bub. I think only two didn't need removal of lower balls from seed. They do go away for the most part from clone. Only chiming in with my own experience. Obviously I like the smoke I keep poppin them. If you think its environment I could list a lot of other breeders I have popped and no balls. So far I have only seen one true herm that threw balls clone or not and it wasn't an archive creation.


----------



## Dank Budz (Aug 31, 2022)

Forum cookies x dosidos 18, no idea at what week, don't keep track


----------



## Griffon (Sep 4, 2022)

Any idea if this Heat Wave could be a polyploid or something ??


----------



## waterproof808 (Sep 4, 2022)

Griffon said:


> View attachment 5192554
> 
> Any idea if this Heat Wave could be a polyploid or something ??


polyploidy has nothing to do with number of leaves per node. This would be a quadrifoliate but will more than likely grow out of it.


----------



## Dank Budz (Sep 4, 2022)

Since we're talking about weirdo's, that forum cookies x dosi 18 is kind of neat. She topped herself multiple times, has a flat stem on some parts, and 3/4 leafs coming from a single node, as well as 3 bud sites. Hard to explain and get good pictures


----------



## ManofTREE (Sep 4, 2022)

Anyone run the rainbow belts 3.0 yet? Not sure how new these are


----------



## oswizzle (Sep 4, 2022)

Dosi leaners from the Moonbow 112…only 4 of these popped up out of 30 ish females


----------



## Griffon (Sep 5, 2022)

I think the Original Skunk #1 have this 3 buds sites particularity


ManofTREE said:


> Anyone run the rainbow belts 3.0 yet? Not sure how new these are


100% male on 5 seeds... i feel like the other 4 seeds will be male also..


----------



## Dank Budz (Sep 5, 2022)

Griffon said:


> I think the Original Skunk #1 have this 3 buds sites particularity
> 
> 100% male on 5 seeds... i feel like the other 4 seeds will be male also..


Ouch that's a bummer, you find a decent male out of those 5 to collect some pollen ?


----------



## Griffon (Sep 5, 2022)

I kept the pollen in the fridge for about 4 months in foil whitin a ziplock bag, I just use the pollen to pollenized one branch of Grand Master Sexy - Slurricane #7 - Planet Of the grape.


----------



## Freshbakd (Sep 5, 2022)

Griffon said:


> I kept the pollen in the fridge for about 4 months in foil whitin a ziplock bag, I just use the pollen to pollenized one branch of Grand Master Sexy - Slurricane #7 - Planet Of the grape.


Have you success storing pollen? Keep hearing hit and miss. Dry the hell out of it before?


----------



## Griffon (Sep 5, 2022)

My 2020 pollen breed was very succesfull and give me 5000 seeds from 3 LSP FEM polinated with The Matrix pollen using the same foil/ziplock storage. ((Solfire LSP X The Matrix from Exotics Gentix)). My only question with this pollen is if the pollen is good with this 100% male ratio. i saw another grower comment on another forum who claim having the same problem with the Rainbow Belts 3.0. Lucky me !! : - )


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 5, 2022)

Griffon said:


> My 2020 pollen breed was very succesfull and give me 5000 seeds from 3 LSP FEM polinated with The Matrix pollen using the same foil/ziplock storage. ((Solfire LSP X The Matrix from Exotics Gentix)). My only question with this pollen is if the pollen is good with this 100% male ratio. i saw another grower comment on another forum who claim having the same problem with the Rainbow Belts 3.0. Lucky me !! : - )


You just statistically won the male lottery, it’s as likely as pulling a pack of females from regular seeds.


----------



## oswizzle (Sep 6, 2022)

Looks like Fletcher been paying attention to his customers … man I’ll about grab like 5-6 packs


----------



## ManofTREE (Sep 6, 2022)

Griffon said:


> I think the Original Skunk #1 have this 3 buds sites particularity
> 
> 100% male on 5 seeds... i feel like the other 4 seeds will be male also..


I've seen it go both ways. But it sucks to waste the time and space on so many males irregardless. I bet there are some females lying in the remainder of that pack


----------



## waterproof808 (Sep 6, 2022)

colocowboy said:


> You just statistically won the male lottery, it’s as likely as pulling a pack of females from regular seeds.


I just got 10 females out of 12 plants with a pack of lemon cane which is probably my best ratio ever, unfortunately didnt find any stand out lemon phenos though I have a couple interesting Dosi leaners im going to re run. I just cant sell the flowers as "lemon cane" if they have no lemon.


----------



## Dank Budz (Sep 6, 2022)

oswizzle said:


> Looks like Fletcher been paying attention to his customers … man I’ll about grab like 5-6 packs
> 
> View attachment 5193630


I 100% don't need anymore seeds, but I'm definitely grabbing a pack or two


----------



## waterproof808 (Sep 6, 2022)

damn, are they gonna be $300 again


----------



## oswizzle (Sep 6, 2022)

I got like 3/4 of my 4 packs of moonbow 112 all female....... the Royal Oak and Tidal Wave both 50/50


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 6, 2022)

If you're planning on vegging seed plants out before flowering I'd really suggest the M/F sex tests.

Farmer freeman its $15 a single test, $12 each for orders over 10 and $10 each at like 100.

Used them last go and it's sweet cuz you can test tiny seedlings. No need to keep males past the solo cup phase.


----------



## Fore (Sep 8, 2022)

rmzrmz said:


> the flowers and plants are great, the thing is the deal hermi and Archive have that thing since he began his Dosidos lines,
> Archive himself recognizes it even separates the different types of hermi
> dosidos great, but it comes out hermi traits,
> 
> ...


Wondering, do bananas count as "hermi trait"? Growing out some Moonbow clones right now to sex and just found this forum and topic. Also have RB 3.0 seeds in fridge.
Thanks


----------



## Fore (Sep 8, 2022)

For an intro, here's Gelato 25 x Dos Si Dos clone from Archive. Finishing here shortly. I'm still working out the new grow using rw cubes set in coir.


----------



## waterproof808 (Sep 9, 2022)

wigsplitta713 said:


> Getting my moonbow 112 IX Today
> Let y'all see the when I get them about damn time


Just FYI, if you were trying to conceal your location, you should hide the tracking number as well.


----------



## wigsplitta713 (Sep 9, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> Just FYI, if you were trying to conceal your location, you should hide the tracking number as well.


Yo we good but thanks


----------



## wigsplitta713 (Sep 10, 2022)

Got my shit lol got drunk last night show n tell later


----------



## wigsplitta713 (Sep 12, 2022)

Popping 2 only maybe next week have too much going on


----------



## Griffon (Sep 12, 2022)

This HeatWave REG plant make 3 set of sidebranch, anyone know if it's good, or male sign ?


----------



## Learning1234 (Sep 12, 2022)

It’s a trifoliate. Doesn’t mean male or female.


----------



## Dank Budz (Sep 13, 2022)

Some smaller side branches on the forum cookies x dosi 18


----------



## Dank Budz (Sep 19, 2022)

Lights off flash photo, coming along nicely


----------



## Dank Budz (Sep 21, 2022)

My bad for spamming the thread, the OGKB leaner looking like she's about ready, will probably take it down within the week


----------



## wigsplitta713 (Sep 22, 2022)

Kings stash #2 first wk of flow. #1 I gave my bro. Haven't seen her since check up on her later or get cut from him I know she was alot lanky than this dosidos short biach.cheers


----------



## djrich1 (Sep 23, 2022)

Anyone successfully run the sour face? I saw an earlier post that said 2 seeds didn’t go well.
I just started 5. All 5 germinated within 48 hrs. All in soil now. 4 popped out of soil. One looks like it got deformed and root was going upwards. Another has helmet head but looks like it will fall off tonight.


----------



## Ilikesnacks (Sep 23, 2022)

djrich1 said:


> Anyone successfully run the sour face? I saw an earlier post that said 2 seeds didn’t go well.
> I just started 5. All 5 germinated within 48 hrs. All in soil now. 4 popped out of soil. One looks like it got deformed and root was going upwards. Another has helmet head but looks like it will fall off tonight.


I think a few people posted about all of their plants herming in mid/late flower. I’ve heard that clones are less likely to do this so it might be worth going that route out the gate.


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 24, 2022)

anyone see the drop from archive happening tomorrow? Strains are Oishii and Dark rainbow 2.0?? Anyone know much of the Oishii, guess it just won a big cup out west.


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 24, 2022)

NVM saw the lineage- Oishii is- 
*Flavor Pack #7 x Moonbow 112 F2 #60 = (Hollywood Pure Kush x Moonbow F1) x (Moonbow F1 #112 x Moonbow F1)
Flower Time: 63-70 Days*
sounds fire!


----------



## wigsplitta713 (Sep 24, 2022)

Yes they restock on a few others too like 11 of them


----------



## higher self (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 24, 2022)

Nice the dark rainbow 2.0 sounds fire and is a fraction of the cost...like the sounds of GMO/gas funkness, I have no problem dropping $ on beans and have spent too much on a packs in the past...but $300 is definitely more than I want to spend on seeds. I have and probably will drop good money on 1 pack but I do my homework and always drop $ on a legit breeder who's strains will bring some very unique terps... $150 sounds great though.


----------



## higher self (Sep 24, 2022)

Dosidos #22 f2 at 34 days flower. Seeded a branch with Destroyer (Mexican/Columbian x Thai) pollen





Ginger Tea at 60 days flower. Have another Ginger Tea that is seeded as well. Should be a nice sativa cross to run the terps on Ginger Tea is like a candied lemon Thai. I'm starting to pinpoint that Thai smell from growing my Destroyers


----------



## oswizzle (Sep 24, 2022)

I’m grabbing 5 packs of Olishi … I’ve got my Moonbow 112 a week into flower…


----------



## Northeastbudz (Sep 24, 2022)

oswizzle said:


> I’m grabbing 5 packs of Olishi … I’ve got my Moonbow 112 a week into flower…


That's allot of cash to drop on one strain ,I am sure you will find some fire archive never let's me down.


----------



## Dank Budz (Sep 25, 2022)

higher self said:


> View attachment 5202866


Saw this yesterday, there's a few on that list I'm eyeing


----------



## tomram (Sep 25, 2022)

I can't wait for international shipping available
besides his website it is impossible to buy 70% of his crosses, and what to do. the guy doesn't reply to emails asking for shipping abroad


----------



## higher self (Sep 25, 2022)

Dank Budz said:


> Saw this yesterday, there's a few on that list I'm eyeing


The Casper OG is tempting me but I wish Rudeboi would restock.


----------



## wigsplitta713 (Sep 25, 2022)

tomram said:


> I can't wait for international shipping available
> besides his website it is impossible to buy 70% of his crosses, and what to do. the guy doesn't reply to emails asking for shipping abroad


He answers my emails


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 25, 2022)

Oishii and dark rainbow 2.0 drop is now


----------



## wigsplitta713 (Sep 25, 2022)

Dropping two moonbows 112 while shit coming down in less than a wk.


----------



## wigsplitta713 (Sep 25, 2022)

Secret Formula #1,2,3 left to right getting new shoes Tomorrow.


----------



## Northeastbudz (Sep 25, 2022)

I grabbed some dark rainbow 2.0 I couldn't help myself I felt 150$ was reasonable


----------



## Fore (Sep 26, 2022)

Northeastbudz said:


> I grabbed some dark rainbow 2.0 I couldn't help myself I felt 150$ was reasonable


Do you know how much the Oishi seeds were?


----------



## Northeastbudz (Sep 26, 2022)

Fore said:


> Do you know how much the Oishi seeds were?


300$


----------



## wigsplitta713 (Sep 27, 2022)

Got tails on moonbows 112Ix


----------



## superdank330 (Sep 28, 2022)

Northeastbudz said:


> I grabbed some dark rainbow 2.0 I couldn't help myself I felt 150$ was reasonable


Same! Can't wait to see what i find in that pack


----------



## oswizzle (Sep 28, 2022)

Get my 5 packs of Olishi on Friday… in the cubes they all go Saturday …Moonbow 112 almost 2 weeks into flower …’had like 70/30’ratio on m/f with the moonbow 112


----------



## oswizzle (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## higher self (Sep 30, 2022)

I'm glad someone is hunting those expensive packs to show what the seeds can do. At the same time it's the folks buying those expensive packs that makes Archive keep pumping out $300 packs


----------



## eastcoastled (Sep 30, 2022)

higher self said:


> I'm glad someone is hunting those expensive packs to show what the seeds can do. At the same time it's the folks buying those expensive packs that makes Archive keep pumping out $300 packs


$300 ain’t shit for a pack of seeds. That’s just my opinion. The FACT of the matter is if they aren’t worth it they won’t sell out. I bet they will be sold out in the next week. The next major fact is that you and your opinion don’t really matter…that is something we both have in common.


----------



## higher self (Sep 30, 2022)

eastcoastled said:


> $300 ain’t shit for a pack of seeds. That’s just my opinion. The FACT of the matter is if they aren’t worth it they won’t sell out. I bet they will be sold out in the next week. The next major fact is that you and your opinion don’t really matter…that is something we both have in common.


Not trying to start the same ole Archive price arguments & obviously $300 isn't shit to some folks hence why my guy Oswizzle has 5 packs lol. $150 more than I'd personally spend on a pack. I wouldn't deem its total worth based on if it sold out or not but the smoke reports from buds. For that to happen someone has to buy in 1st. Salute to Oswizzle!


----------



## bgsoobie (Sep 30, 2022)

higher self said:


> Not trying to start the same ole Archive price arguments & obviously $300 isn't shit to some folks hence why my guy Oswizzle has 5 packs lol. $150 more than I'd personally spend on a pack. I wouldn't deem its worth based on if it sold out or not but the smoke reports from buds. For that to happen someone had to buy in 1st. Salute to Oswizzle!


I really don't understand why people get all bent out of shape on the price of a pack...if it's too much just buy another you find appealing for a lesser price and keep it moving. Not saying you're doing that but I read through a lot of this thread and shheesshhh.


----------



## eastcoastled (Sep 30, 2022)

higher self said:


> Not trying to start the same ole Archive price arguments & obviously $300 isn't shit to some folks hence why my guy Oswizzle has 5 packs lol. $150 more than I'd personally spend on a pack. I wouldn't deem its total worth based on if it sold out or not but the smoke reports from buds. For that to happen someone has to buy in 1st. Salute to Oswizzle!


You know what they say, the only thing harder to hide than money is jealousy. It’s never been in me to criticize the way another man spends his money. $300 isn’t shit to people that put in the work, then there is everyone else. no reason to shame or talk down on someone who want’s it more that you.


----------



## higher self (Sep 30, 2022)

eastcoastled said:


> You know what they say, the only thing harder to hide than money is jealousy. It’s never been in me to criticize the way another man spends his money. $300 isn’t shit to people that put in the work, then there is everyone else. no reason to shame or talk down on someone who want’s it more that you.


Ok great. Not sure who I was talking down on but I guess that's just your opinion aye. Yes I`m too poor to drop $300 on a single pack, luckily Archive has several other great strains within my price range. Waiting on that Rudeboi restock! Take care Eastcoastled!


----------



## the best 7 (Sep 30, 2022)

oswizzle said:


> View attachment 5205294


I see you in the discord too homie!


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Sep 30, 2022)

I always find it funny how rude people with condescending tones always assume others don't like them because they are just jealous lol.


----------



## the best 7 (Sep 30, 2022)

higher self said:


> Ok great. Not sure who I was talking down on but I guess that's just your opinion aye. Yes I`m too poor to drop $300 on a single pack, luckily Archive has several other great strains within my price range. Waiting on that Rudeboi restock! Take care Eastcoastled!


*personally I'm not too poor, but 300$

would be the most I've ever spent...

200$ being prior all time high.

I'm giving it serious consideration though.

I want the dark rainbow v2, as well.

so that's 450$! Its another pack from

Another breeder I want as well, and it's 

250$! Shit adds up!*


----------



## higher self (Sep 30, 2022)

the best 7 said:


> *personally I'm not too poor, but 300$
> 
> would be the most I've ever spent...
> 
> ...


I feel you, definitely adds up on my end. I'm just a small closet grower with a seed hoarding problem like most. The $300 price tag definitely puts me in my place as far as financial priorities. I was thinking about spending $300 on a clone not to long ago, but then I just got 4 packs of the strain for $100 to hunt keepers myself & make seeds. No shade here on anyone who is able to spend more, I always give props & want to see them grow some fire.


----------



## originalphenohunters (Oct 1, 2022)

People complaining about prices of new products by the one company that puts in significant work to their releases.....meanwhile they buy $250 packs of 6 seed fems from fly by night seed makers that don't even pop their own seeds. Pure comedy.


----------



## MannyPacs (Oct 1, 2022)

We can agree that 250 for 6 fems is crazy... 300 for a pack of regular beans is just as nuts tho come on. Regardless of how much "significant work" was done in my opinion. 

I can only hope I can find a friend to defend me like you do archive lol


----------



## bgsoobie (Oct 1, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> We can agree that 250 for 6 fems is crazy... 300 for a pack of regular beans is just as nuts tho come on. Regardless of how much "significant work" was done in my opinion.
> 
> I can only hope I can find a friend to defend me like you do archive lol


I do not agree. 300 for a pack of regular beans that has been worked is worth it depending on what’s in the cross. To each their own though.


----------



## skuba (Oct 1, 2022)

Who gives a fuck! Let’s start a new thread where people can bitch about seed prices and what price they think is fair


----------



## the best 7 (Oct 1, 2022)

skuba said:


> Who gives a fuck! Let’s start a new thread where people can bitch about seed prices and what price they think is fair


*let's not!

if you can afford to buy them, and want 

them...buy them. If not don't, also no need 

to bitch about it! If all you can afford is a

Honda civic, do you bitch about the Benz

and it's price?*


----------



## MannyPacs (Oct 1, 2022)

bgsoobie said:


> I do not agree. 300 for a pack of regular beans that has been worked is worth it depending on what’s in the cross. To each their own though.


I was responding to the guy talking shit about 6 fems for 250. I was agreeing with him not asking for you to agree with me. I find it funny someone talks shit about 6 fems seeds for 250 but 11 reg seeds for 300 is cool. Wasn't long ago everyone could agree that doggie nuts seeds were a joke lol but ya back to archive


----------



## rmzrmz (Oct 1, 2022)

good that it gave the option 300 and 150, I do not pay more than $200 for anything today,
the seedmarket is oversaturated, regardless of quality allmost banks are lowering prices with many offers that is the trend, not raising prices,
is time to buy cheap


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 1, 2022)

eastcoastled said:


> $300 ain’t shit for a pack of seeds. That’s just my opinion. The FACT of the matter is if they aren’t worth it they won’t sell out. I bet they will be sold out in the next week. The next major fact is that you and your opinion don’t really matter…that is something we both have in common.


Dude made over a million dollars selling "pet rocks" in the 70s... so if selling out packs means it's worth the money then that explains the pet rocks lol


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 1, 2022)

originalphenohunters said:


> People complaining about prices of new products by the one company that puts in significant work to their releases.....meanwhile they buy $250 packs of 6 seed fems from fly by night seed makers that don't even pop their own seeds.


So fletch putting in more work than Karma? 

Doubt


----------



## yell.fire (Oct 1, 2022)

this is America.


----------



## Ilikesnacks (Oct 1, 2022)

People are acting like working your lines is the exception and not the expectation.


----------



## Griffon (Oct 2, 2022)

I dit it, paying 300$ US for a Rainbow Belts 3.0 pack + 75$ duty fee, i personally feel very stupid because 1: 100% male 2: with Ethos for the same price i could have several very high quality genetic very comparable in term of quality and research and développement, same with Exotic.. the Archive genetics with 100$ 150$ price tag are at fair price. Heat Wave is very very powerfull for 150$. I aint got noting against Archive and pricey seeds, but the seeds should have at least a little something else than a super super description and a very high price,For example if the genetics push a yield 3 times bigger than the actual biggest yielder, OK, the seeds could worth 300$-400$ even 500$ a pack, but fruity weed in 2022 is not very rare.


----------



## eastcoastled (Oct 2, 2022)

higher self said:


> Ok great. Not sure who I was talking down on but I guess that's just your opinion aye. Yes I`m too poor to drop $300 on a single pack, luckily Archive has several other great strains within my price range. Waiting on that Rudeboi restock! Take care Eastcoastled!


Post 3671 could be taken in different ways


thenotsoesoteric said:


> Dude made over a million dollars selling "pet rocks" in the 70s... so if selling out packs means it's worth the money then that explains the pet rocks lol


Archives been selling out packs for years, hard to compare that to something that was a fad for 6 months. When something isn’t worth the price to me I don’t buy it. It never hits me in the feelings like it does to members of this board, so it’s a hard concept for me to grasp. These kids need to try sending 1k plus cash in an envelope across the world, with your fingers crossed hoping seeds even come. Then hope once you grew them they were even decent. It’s too easy now, there really isn’t much to complain about.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Oct 2, 2022)

Y’all are nasty in here lol .


----------



## bgsoobie (Oct 2, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> I was responding to the guy talking shit about 6 fems for 250. I was agreeing with him not asking for you to agree with me. I find it funny someone talks shit about 6 fems seeds for 250 but 11 reg seeds for 300 is cool. Wasn't long ago everyone could agree that doggie nuts seeds were a joke lol but ya back to archive


Your comment is open for discussion. It is a forum after all. I said 300 for a “worked” line as well so don’t conveniently leave out that piece of information. If you can’t afford a 300 pack that’s fine….no one is forcing you to buy them. Tons of other breeders chucking and selling packs for 80 bucks.


----------



## Zipz55 (Oct 2, 2022)

rmzrmz said:


> the seedmarket is oversaturated, regardless of quality allmost banks are lowering prices with many offers that is the trend, not raising prices,
> is time to buy cheap


yeah seeds just aren’t selling like they were 2 years ago or even a year ago

alot of breeders and banks have adjusted and lowered their prices

some don’t give a fuck and have raised prices

its really up to you to decide what type of businesses you want to support

love Archives gear but I said a while ago I can’t support any breeder who is selling $300 packs and it's not about being able to afford it.Its moreso that I just don’t believe any pack is worth that much

I have this same discussion all the time with friends about designer clothes.I can afford the 2k jeans but why in the world would I ever spend that much for a pair of pants when I can find perfectly good pants for $100

Im not into paying for a name brand and thats exactly what you’re doing when you buy any overpriced item


----------



## Zipz55 (Oct 2, 2022)

bgsoobie said:


> Your comment is open for discussion. It is a forum after all. I said 300 for a “worked” line as well so don’t conveniently leave out that piece of information. If you can’t afford a 300 pack that’s fine….no one is forcing you to buy them. Tons of other breeders chucking and selling packs for 80 bucks.


he’s mostly releasing F1 hybrids and the occasional bx or F2

yall in here acting like this man is working lines to F8 or something

hes not reinventing the wheel


----------



## bgsoobie (Oct 2, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> he’s mostly releasing F1 hybrids and the occasional bx or F2
> 
> yall in here acting like this man is working lines to F8 or something
> 
> hes not reinventing the wheel


I’ve never claimed that’s what he is doing that’s your assumption. He is working his lines and not pollen chucking like 95% of breeders. People getting bent out of shape over his $300 packs is just bizarre to me. There are other breeders selling less seeds for triple that.


----------



## Zipz55 (Oct 2, 2022)

bgsoobie said:


> I’ve never claimed that’s what he is doing that’s your assumption. He is working his lines and not pollen chucking like 95% of breeders. People getting bent out of shape over his $300 packs is just bizarre to me. There are other breeders selling less seeds for triple that.


People will always complain during a price hike, that’s normal

show me anything that doubled in price and no one complained


----------



## bgsoobie (Oct 2, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> People will always complain during a price hike, that’s normal
> 
> show me anything that doubled in price and no one complained


Difference is he’s got packs ranging from $30-$500 and seeds are not a commodity. Like I’ve stated earlier there are plenty of other breeders out there. Let’s make this thread pleasant again


----------



## GODWORK (Oct 2, 2022)

Irene is only reason You want RudeBoi--CSI Had some Fire Irene packs

I fuck with the Face Off crosses...
I got lost in the Dosi Madness...
I remember how tough it was to get OGKB before The "Cookie" Store was Open.
SO Dosi was respected ...then shit got "LEGAL WEIRD" an Genetics got all "Dumpster Juice"

Now I dont Know WTF the Point is ...
Im more EXCITED about the Malawi crosses than Oishii Or MoonBow

As for the seed price rants....
SNOWHIGH!!! ....WORTH IT... When Grown Correctly.
RIOT SEEDS: PLATINUM BANANA KUSH S1 - $400.00 ...
I would have bought them Off The Photo Op ALONE...

Now: F1 Durb x OGKB....$450.00!! Easy Sale!!
The Logic:.... an OZ. of F1 Durb x OGKB on The Street....!! OMFG!!..
The Chance to BURN actual "F1 Durb" & OGKB ...
Thats "Cookie Fam" Elite Status!!
$20 a gram / $500 oz.
ALL CAP Bro!!
NAH BRO!!! You CANT get a LB. ...4oz. $2K All Day!!

BRO...
Dont Spend The Money IF YOU Cant Grow BASIC GAS!!!
We Need That Ultra Premium 93!! ....Not 89...& fuck 87.

Shit I need PROPANE out this thing....FR FR!!!
That GAS!!!! For The UnderGround....


----------



## bgsoobie (Oct 2, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> You know you're right. Felt a certain way when you keep responding to me but like you say it's a forum and you can put your cape on for whoever you want just like phenohunter guy


No cape on here. Find it silly to complain about the price of a pack when he's got a wide range of prices and there are a hundred other breeders out there to choose from. To each their own.


----------



## Dank Budz (Oct 2, 2022)

Well... Here's a nug of the OGKB pheno of forum cookies x dosi 18


----------



## MannyPacs (Oct 2, 2022)

bgsoobie said:


> No cape on here. Find it silly to complain about the price of a pack when he's got a wide range of prices and there are a hundred other breeders out there to choose from. To each their own.


I'll leave on the positive note. We can agree that it is indeed silly. Which is why I was pointing out it was dumb for fletch, I mean phenohunter to talk trash about 6 fems for 250. I wish you happiness and success brotha


----------



## GODWORK (Oct 2, 2022)

Ultra Gas!!
How Much You Want for it???
haha....


----------



## GODWORK (Oct 2, 2022)

Its personal bro......not for sale...
LMFAO


----------



## bgsoobie (Oct 2, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> I'll leave on the positive note. We can agree that it is indeed silly. Which is why I was pointing out it was dumb for fletch, I mean phenohunter to talk trash about 6 fems for 250. I wish you happiness and success brotha


Likewise brother! Impressive bean collection by the way.


----------



## bgsoobie (Oct 2, 2022)

Dank Budz said:


> Well... Here's a nug of the OGKB pheno of forum cookies x dosi 18 View attachment 5206537


Any herm issues? I've got a few fem packs ready to pop.


----------



## originalphenohunters (Oct 2, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> So fletch putting in more work than Karma?
> 
> Doubt


How big of a grow can you put up in NL? Your inexperience is evident.



MannyPacs said:


> I'll leave on the positive note. We can agree that it is indeed silly. Which is why I was pointing out it was dumb for fletch, I mean phenohunter to talk trash about 6 fems for 250. I wish you happiness and success brotha


I'm not him. But known him almost 20 years. This won't be the first or last time your assumptions are wrong. But keep on it.


----------



## Dank Budz (Oct 2, 2022)

bgsoobie said:


> Any herm issues? I've got a few fem packs ready to pop. View attachment 5206556


On this OGKB leaner no actually, she was the easiest of the tent, but I did get a few on the lowers on her sister, plucked them and they never came back


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 2, 2022)

originalphenohunters said:


> How big of a grow can you put up in NL? Your inexperience is evident.


Hahaha, sure bro


----------



## aBowlOfWhat? (Oct 2, 2022)

Bunch of adults in here crying… 300$ is chump change for what you can turn them into. Do ya know the type of cash real players drop on gear??? Complain about GGG if it’s that big a deal. 

His prices are in line with what he felt like his work value is worth. And they are most definitely tested. He puts in hell of a lot of work and it’s has shown. Dudes work and his cuts are everywhere. And he has beans at all prices… and still got Karens in here whining. 
Imagine your gear wins the cannabis cup and numerous other awards… finally some real recognition and compensation for your years dedicated to the plant. And then to hear that these grown dudes don’t wanna pay for any of that but want Walmart/ Amazon prices.


----------



## yell.fire (Oct 2, 2022)

aBowlOfWhat? said:


> Bunch of adults in here crying… 300$ is chump change for what you can turn them into. Do ya know the type of cash real players drop on gear??? Complain about GGG if it’s that big a deal.
> 
> His prices are in line with what he felt like his work value is worth. And they are most definitely tested. He puts in hell of a lot of work and it’s has shown. Dudes work and his cuts are everywhere. And he has beans at all prices… and still got Karens in here whining.
> Imagine your gear wins the cannabis cup and numerous other awards… finally some real recognition and compensation for your years dedicated to the plant. And then to hear that these grown dudes don’t wanna pay for any of that but want Walmart/ Amazon prices.


imagine the internet.


----------



## wigsplitta713 (Oct 3, 2022)

Kings stash 3rd wk of flow


----------



## wigsplitta713 (Oct 4, 2022)

Moonbows 112IX are out one I had to help get her helmet off good now.


----------



## poundofyourfinest (Oct 7, 2022)

Rainbow beltz 1.0 lower around 3 or 4 weeks


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 8, 2022)

Dark Rainbow 2.0 is pretty well priced at $150, I'm surprised they didn't sell out already since they dropped but archive probably has thousands of packs on deck


----------



## wigsplitta713 (Oct 12, 2022)

So far week 4 tomorrow on the kings stash#2 looking real good super sticky already smell is unique can't really point it out smelled before just not a lot stinky tho post pics later.


----------



## MannyPacs (Oct 12, 2022)

wigsplitta713 said:


> So far week 4 tomorrow on the kings stash#2 looking real good super sticky already smell is unique can't really point it out smelled before just not a lot stinky tho post pics later.


Is that the KL x Dosi? Or is there a v2? I've really liked what the king Lou brings to the mix in the couple crosses I've grown


----------



## wigsplitta713 (Oct 12, 2022)

Yes it's the kl × dosi. no only this one.what you had with the KL?


----------



## tstick (Oct 12, 2022)

It's not the prices that bug me. It's the fact that both strains I grew (Hashbar and Chemdozer) were just ho-hum. They grew well and looked great, but the end product was mediocre -kinda run-of-the-mill, flavorless stuff that you see in the recreational stores. I think Archive gears their stuff to commercial grow ops where strains that yield well and are less susceptible to pest problems, are needed -really reliable, predictable strains -and ones that look good and are good enough quality. I believe they do work for stability of the genetics...but the traits they are stabilizing for don't have enough focus on flavor and smell. Like I said, I think they are hunting for yield, pest resistance and look.

For me, the ultra small-timer, I'm willing to take a risk and grow out anything to try and get back to the old school flavor strains. It doesn't matter to me how they yield or if I have to pay some attention to finicky growth -IF it's going to get me to the flavor. As far as Archive's products...welllll....I don't make my living selling weed, commercially, so I'm not their target customer.


----------



## higher self (Oct 12, 2022)

From my experience I'd have to disagree & I thought Archive was big on chasing the Z terps? My Ginger Tea is pretty terpy smells like candied lemon Thai. Its like my sativa plant Destroyer but has more pronounced lemon Thai terps. I thought I was more Moonbow dom but after getting my Destroyers in flower I can smell the Thai in my Ginger Tea pheno. Not sure how common the pheno is is but I'm keeping her around & already crossed her with Destroyer for more Thai influence.

Those Sativa fems with Moonbow are slept on, I'd get another pack if I wasn't making chucks.


----------



## Imballsweat (Oct 12, 2022)

Fore said:


> Do you know how much the Oishi seeds were?


300


----------



## wigsplitta713 (Oct 13, 2022)

Kings stash wk 4 Fire is all I can say.


----------



## wigsplitta713 (Oct 13, 2022)

And just found out the other kings stash#1 was a Male have two clones of it putting in solo cups now


----------



## higher self (Oct 15, 2022)

Dosidos #22 about a month away from the chop. Terps were faint but now coming through, smells kushy, OGKB doughy, perfumed skunk basically as describe on Archives site minus the purple or grape terps. I have a feeling it's going to be some tasty smoke. Buds are still on the airy side not chunky like cookies or golf ball OG nugs. Went out of town for a wk & came back to alive but beat up plants. Ready to do a 2nd with clone & hopefully cross the Dosidos with Purple Ice Water.


----------



## wigsplitta713 (Oct 15, 2022)

higher self said:


> Dosidos #22 about a month away from the chop. Terps were faint but now coming through, smells kushy, OGKB doughy, perfumed skunk basically as describe on Archives site minus the purple or grape terps. I have a feeling it's going to be some tasty smoke. Buds are still on the airy side not chunky like cookies or golf ball OG nugs. Went out of town for a wk & came back to alive but beat up plants. Ready to do a 2nd with clone & hopefully cross the Dosidos with Purple Ice Water.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5213047


Nice they will fill out.funny I find no grape or nothing close to that in king stash so far.what you taking them too 10 or 11 wks


----------



## higher self (Oct 15, 2022)

wigsplitta713 said:


> Nice they will fill out.funny I find no grape or nothing close to that in king stash so far.what you taking them too 10 or 11 wks


Thanks, yeah it should swell up a bit more. My counter says it's 55 days since buds formed, it took awhile for it to start flowering after 12/12 flip. Probably take them to 11wks or whenever, not in a rush to chop since I had to chop another strain early bc it dried up & died (dripper clog)


----------



## wigsplitta713 (Oct 15, 2022)

I'm saying cause I have found grape kinda flavor on the smoke on my French macaron on the exhale and no grape smell at all but yeah fire for sure.


----------



## higher self (Oct 15, 2022)

wigsplitta713 said:


> I'm saying cause I have found grape kinda flavor on the smoke on my French macaron on the exhale and no grape smell at all but yeah fire for sure.


I have an Obama cross that's like that. I'm finding that while some plants lack terps they end up being tasty smokes.


----------



## wigsplitta713 (Oct 15, 2022)

If y'all wondering my profile is it


----------



## wigsplitta713 (Oct 15, 2022)

Y'all better put some respect on my boy Fletch aka ThaDocta1 hoe in back is a sour lemon og original not the skullcapcross I made getting the chop Monday


----------



## wigsplitta713 (Oct 15, 2022)

Different stroke different folk I got out of two I can just figure what's left in the 10 fuck around and find out but I'm good got at least 2 female secret formulas now lol I know what I got do you.


----------



## Griffon (Oct 19, 2022)

Rocket Fuel FEM confirmed,,, ready to take clones.......


----------



## Zipz55 (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## the best 7 (Oct 21, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


>


*just watched, it was ok.*


----------



## MannyPacs (Oct 21, 2022)

I need that shit edited to about 15 minutes lol nothing AF


----------



## the best 7 (Oct 21, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> I need that shit edited to about 15 minutes lol nothing AF


*lol, basically...*


----------



## wigsplitta713 (Oct 21, 2022)

Kings stash wk 5


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Oct 25, 2022)

Can't wait to see everyone's Oishii!


----------



## wigsplitta713 (Oct 26, 2022)

Kings stash wk 6 tomorrow this gal crazy.


----------



## wigsplitta713 (Nov 2, 2022)

Kings Stash wk 7 tomorrow can't wait for these 3 Secret Formulas to go in soon.


----------



## higher self (Nov 2, 2022)

wigsplitta713 said:


> Kings Stash wk 7 tomorrow can't wait for these 3 Secret Formulas to go in soon.


Looks good! Looks like the Louie S1 I grew earlier this yr


----------



## wigsplitta713 (Nov 3, 2022)

Secret Formula#1,#3 are in flow show them in 5 days or a wk.


----------



## wigsplitta713 (Nov 10, 2022)

King stash wk 8 looks and smells amazing.show secret formulas tomorrow


----------



## wigsplitta713 (Nov 11, 2022)

Secret Formulas #1 first pic is taller then the short #2


----------



## toomp (Nov 12, 2022)

higher self said:


> Dosidos #22 about a month away from the chop. Terps were faint but now coming through, smells kushy, OGKB doughy, perfumed skunk basically as describe on Archives site minus the purple or grape terps. I have a feeling it's going to be some tasty smoke. Buds are still on the airy side not chunky like cookies or golf ball OG nugs. Went out of town for a wk & came back to alive but beat up plants. Ready to do a 2nd with clone & hopefully cross the Dosidos with Purple Ice Water.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5213047


Id love to see you do that cross with the purple dosidos pheno


----------



## oswizzle (Nov 14, 2022)

Moonbow 112 day 55…the terps are pure Z insanity


----------



## wigsplitta713 (Nov 16, 2022)

Secret Formula #1 week 2 in 2 days #3 I killed was male.


----------



## wigsplitta713 (Nov 16, 2022)

Secret Formula #2 the short one


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 16, 2022)

Smoked some sugar biscuits today, pleasantly surprised at the kick.


----------



## the best 7 (Nov 16, 2022)

Bodyne said:


> Smoked some sugar biscuits today, pleasantly surprised at the kick.


*why...its cookies and og.*


----------



## wigsplitta713 (Nov 16, 2022)

King stash wk 9


----------



## Bumbatar (Nov 19, 2022)

Is archive ever going to bring back "the sweeties"???


----------



## wigsplitta713 (Nov 21, 2022)

Just tried a lower off king stash I cut off last week.its not a Louie taste looks like dosido taste like dosido grape kushy cookie and something else idk what it is unique I might say can't wait.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Nov 21, 2022)

Bumbatar said:


> Is archive ever going to bring back "the sweeties"???


Hit em up on their Discord "restock requests"


----------



## Zipz55 (Nov 21, 2022)

Bumbatar said:


> Is archive ever going to bring back "the sweeties"???


they restocked it earlier this year

I copped a pack


----------



## wigsplitta713 (Nov 24, 2022)

Secret Formula #1#2 wk 3 tomorrow kings stash getting cut down tonight got fam over so I got to wait.


----------



## wigsplitta713 (Dec 2, 2022)

King stash this gal is something else all I can say I know now why he talks so much shit and I mean Fletch cause I would too.


----------



## Jmz (Dec 4, 2022)

Hey sorry if this has been asked already - did a search and skimmed through a lot of this thread…anyway wondering if anyone has run Dosidos 18 S1s? Are they just small plants? The buds look really good but the plants are really small compared to everything else I’ve got going. It was a shorter veg than I’d normally do, other stuff in the tent is fine though


----------



## Northeastbudz (Dec 4, 2022)

Jmz said:


> Hey sorry if this has been asked already - did a search and skimmed through a lot of this thread…anyway wondering if anyone has run Dosidos 18 S1s? Are they just small plants? The buds look really good but the plants are really small compared to everything else I’ve got going. It was a shorter veg than I’d normally do, other stuff in the tent is fine though


Some phenos are shorter I hope you cloned them I lost out an a really awesome plant when I ran mine


----------



## Jmz (Dec 4, 2022)

Northeastbudz said:


> Some phenos are shorter I hope you cloned them I lost out an a really awesome plant when I ran mine


Yeah I’ve got clones off em, thanks!


----------



## wigsplitta713 (Dec 14, 2022)

Secret Formulas middle of wk 5 these gals reek.


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 14, 2022)

I just re-ran all my lemon cane pheno's and they came out pretty tasty with athena. The one plant I didnt clone has a very crazy smell and taste that reminds me alot of this alien labs gelonade live resin cart I picked up in LA recently. Kinda kicking myself for not cloning it, the smoke is superb.


----------



## wigsplitta713 (Dec 21, 2022)

This is Secret Formula #1,show more pis of both #1,#2 later when lights off.#2 is more Dosido.


----------



## superdank330 (Dec 21, 2022)

Have a pack of dark rainbow 2.0 that I can't wait to go through and see what I get exicting!.. Has anyone popped and gotten anything decent from their Slurricane F1 Packs?


----------



## wigsplitta713 (Dec 21, 2022)

No bro seems like I'm the only one left Archive I fuck with.


----------



## wigsplitta713 (Dec 21, 2022)

Secret Formula #1 more wifi I say.


----------



## wigsplitta713 (Dec 21, 2022)

Secret Formula #2 More Dosido short biach.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Dec 21, 2022)

superdank330 said:


> Have a pack of dark rainbow 2.0 that I can't wait to go through and see what I get exicting!.. Has anyone popped and gotten anything decent from their Slurricane F1 Packs?


Yes, I actually found 2 really nice plants out of the pack of Slurricane that I would’ve ran again had I cloned them. The yield wasn’t impressive but they were tasty and potent.


----------



## superdank330 (Dec 21, 2022)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Yes, I actually found 2 really nice plants out of the pack of Slurricane that I would’ve ran again had I cloned them. The yield wasn’t impressive but they were tasty and potent.


Sweet I think I only popped 2 -3 seeds from that pack


----------



## wigsplitta713 (Dec 21, 2022)

superdank330 said:


> Sweet I think I only popped 2 -3 seeds from that pack


U shit out of luck


----------



## sdd420 (Dec 21, 2022)

Ginger Tea turned out great for me. I would run again


----------



## superdank330 (Dec 22, 2022)

wigsplitta713 said:


> U shit out of luck


how so LOL


----------



## wigsplitta713 (Dec 22, 2022)

superdank330 said:


> how so LOL


Just talking shit bro I got some dank out of 3 or 2 beans out the packs fire for sure in every pack I've touched.


----------



## superdank330 (Dec 22, 2022)

wigsplitta713 said:


> Just talking shit bro I got some dank out of 3 or 2 beans out the packs fire for sure in every pack I've touched.


Yeah the first seed was amazing structure / everything but lack terps on that one then i got 2 males ;(


----------



## superdank330 (Dec 22, 2022)

but yeah my luck sucks.. I planted 40 plants this run and 23 of them were male.. I only popped a few Fems.


----------



## wigsplitta713 (Dec 22, 2022)

superdank330 said:


> but yeah my luck sucks.. I planted 40 plants this run and 23 of them were male.. I only popped a few Fems.


What strain was that you ran?


----------



## superdank330 (Dec 23, 2022)

wigsplitta713 said:


> What strain was that you ran?


was a variety of different cultivars


----------



## higher self (Dec 25, 2022)

Glad Breeders Direct had another drop of Rainbow Belts clones since I f’ed up the 1st one. Clone is doing well should be able to top it next wk to root a clone. Now I’ve have 3 Archive strains in garden: Rainbow Belts, Dosidos #22 f2, Ginger Tea. I want to pop my pack of Dosido #9 f2 next mainly for a male


----------



## wigsplitta713 (Dec 25, 2022)

higher self said:


> Glad Breeders Direct had another drop of Rainbow Belts clones since I f’ed up the 1st one. Clone is doing well should be able to top it next wk to root a clone. Now I’ve have 3 Archive strains in garden: Rainbow Belts, Dosidos #22 f2, Ginger Tea. I want to pop my pack of Dosido #9 f2 next mainly for a male
> 
> View attachment 5241642


Which one you like most?


----------



## idlewilder (Dec 25, 2022)

higher self said:


> Glad Breeders Direct had another drop of Rainbow Belts clones since I f’ed up the 1st one. Clone is doing well should be able to top it next wk to root a clone. Now I’ve have 3 Archive strains in garden: Rainbow Belts, Dosidos #22 f2, Ginger Tea. I want to pop my pack of Dosido #9 f2 next mainly for a male
> 
> View attachment 5241642


I’m getting ready to flip a Rainbow Belts #20 after all of the clones I took rooted in 9 days. My buddy ran it already and said the flower and hash is next level delicious. I just chopped a RB 2.0 f2 and it smelled incredible. I can’t wait to sample


----------



## Griffon (Dec 25, 2022)

Rocket Fuel almost ready, super massive plant, incredible yield, very dank pot with super powerfull out of this world gaz/fuel smell !!! Grow in DWC under 1000w Hortilux with CaliPro A/B and King Kola. The plant is 100-% pollinated with Rocket Fuel pollen.


----------



## wigsplitta713 (Dec 25, 2022)

Griffon said:


> View attachment 5241733
> 
> 
> Rocket Fuel almost ready, super massive plant, incredible yield, very dank pot with super powerfull out of this world gaz/fuel smell !!! Grow in DWC under 1000w Hortilux with CaliPro A/B and King Kola. The plant is 100-% pollinated with Rocket Fuel pollen.


Lmk I'll take a few of that rocket fuel


----------



## wigsplitta713 (Dec 26, 2022)

Griffon said:


> View attachment 5241733
> 
> 
> Rocket Fuel almost ready, super massive plant, incredible yield, very dank pot with super powerfull out of this world gaz/fuel smell !!! Grow in DWC under 1000w Hortilux with CaliPro A/B and King Kola. The plant is 100-% pollinated with Rocket Fuel pollen.


Griffon I missed you bitch


----------



## Cannacal04 (Dec 26, 2022)

Finally a female scooby snack, #8. Smells very similar 2 one of the males I had a long time ago think a pic is around on here, primarily minty but has that skunky/dank backend. Same nice structure also all the faceoff leaning males have no real branching like pictured here even when topped 
Majority of the seeds this pack have been like this seem faceoff leaning with a more dirty/earthy smell and all males. Have rooted clones of the female #8 will be running it again 4 sure. Shall give yall an update once it's mid-late flower


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 26, 2022)

Have a couple frosty leaf RB 3.0 males I’m looking at


----------



## Duke Wellington (Dec 26, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> Have a couple frosty leaf RB 3.0 males I’m looking atView attachment 5241910


How the smell on that male resin?


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 26, 2022)

Duke Wellington said:


> How the smell on that male resin?


Has a sweet candy smell


----------



## Griffon (Dec 26, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> Have a couple frosty leaf RB 3.0 males I’m looking atView attachment 5241910


Do you see any female in your pack, i'm 4 seeds left and the 5 seeds i try was 100% male.


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 26, 2022)

Griffon said:


> Do you see any female in your pack, i'm 4 seeds left and the 5 seeds i try was 100% male.


I popped 6 so far and got 5 males.


----------



## higher self (Dec 26, 2022)

wigsplitta713 said:


> Which one you like most?


The Ginger Tea. Haven't flowered the Rainbow Belts yet & only on my 2nd run from a clone of the Dosidos to really get a feel for her. Terps weren't that strong but the flavor cames through in the smoke, it's tasty. Potency is good athough I needed to let it go longer. I've had some better OGKB crosses in the past tho. Ginger Tea has strong terps of sweet Lemongrass & keylime, flavor in the smoke isn't really there but good wake & bake, keeps me motivated at the job type high.



idlewilder said:


> I’m getting ready to flip a Rainbow Belts #20 after all of the clones I took rooted in 9 days. My buddy ran it already and said the flower and hash is next level delicious. I just chopped a RB 2.0 f2 and it smelled incredible. I can’t wait to sample


I'm eager to try out the #20 cut I bet it does taste amazing. You'll have to tell us how your sample smokes. F2's should have some fire phenos in there


----------



## wigsplitta713 (Dec 31, 2022)

Secret Formula #2 7th wk in two days.


----------



## wigsplitta713 (Dec 31, 2022)

Secret Formula #1 8th wk.


----------



## Cannacal04 (Jan 2, 2023)

So turns out this pic I posted earlier of the faceoff leaning scooby snack phenos I thought was a male, is actually a girl it threw some pre flowers the other day. Need 2 give it some love I'm sure it's not a fan of the regular feeds it's been getting same as the other plants if it's OG leaning thus the burnt tips but I will 4 sure get a cut off of it soon and throw it in the flower tent very excited one of these is finally female I kid you guys not I've had 6-7 males that look exactly like this, only 1 male like the minty plant that's in the flower tent currently. Took some more pics today


----------



## wigsplitta713 (Sunday at 8:51 PM)

Secret Formula #2 looking white with Frost more Dosido stayed short


----------



## wigsplitta713 (Sunday at 8:56 PM)

Secret Formula #1 10wks in 3 days more wifi for sure Og reeks leather type leafs like this one, I don't touch them much till they ready if you feel me on that one nice lady's for sure keepers if you ask me.


----------



## wigsplitta713 (Sunday at 9:16 PM)

This is Rainbowcake look like rainbow belts or wedding cake? Asking y'all terps smell z funky vanilla


----------

